# SSR Lovers and/or Owners Thread!



## mamaprincess

I don't know if there is an SSR thread but if there isn't...Seems to me there are a lot of people who have come to truly appreciate the wonders and beauty of SSR.  It also seems there are many new owners of SSR who might also appreciate an oppurtunity to talk SSR.  It's about time those who love and/or own SSR have a place where we can come and share our enthusiasm for our beloved SSR.

Here are some suggestions but feel free to contribute to this thread in whatever way you like, just keep it friendly! 

Ask questions about SSR.

Share your pictures of SSR.

Reminisce about your SSR vacation experiences.

Meet your SSR neighbors.

Share SSR updates.

Stop in for an SSR fix when your'e home sick

Just kick back, relax and enjoy some good conversation SSR style!

etc. etc. etc.
 Home!!!  















*A list of SSR Lovers  *

This list is compiled in a pretty random order.  If you'd like your user name added to this list please pm me and I'll be happy to add you on. 

mamaprincess 
3DisneyKids
DisneyFreaks 
Ariel8676
wdw4life  
graygables
barlitz
bpmorley 
Sammie
tomandrobin 
starbox
liznboys 
BlakeNJ
ont/ohana
mikron
athenna 
ansky922
kgkmom
kab407
Starr W. 
esulerzy
solgent
Fatalbie 
Firebug
Mischa
PattiPB
KLEONARD
loribell
wltdsnyfan 
CinderellasSister
TOMAR@SSR
La2kw
Clewert 
Disney MAINEiac
BroganMc 
TreesyB
disneymom8589 
jns Nov. 
sarac
disneyfan2kids
Zane Anthony 
polyhm83
conciergekelly
Glorydaz 
FormrCastMbr 
Slakk
Doug7856
gnewone
cquick
MrsNick 
tufenuff 
saratogagirl 
pamjb
Hollymom1229
2Princes2Princesses 
dwelty 
abk96 
snoopygirl
MinnesotaChill
3DisneyNuts
ACDSNY 
gjw007
uicbear
Impala
DVCJones
CT Dad
disgrits
MAGICFOR2 
NARM FORever
Treecle44
happyj
CRSNDISNY
murcor
treehugger
dvcmbr94
eme1970
summergolf
luckymomyx2
Marshay
Pooh nut
Buckeye Fan
DJ Bounce
mackeyyapp
sammax
MinnesotaChill
Kritter
Trippy D DooDah
Mickey02
Disney Mama 
SaratogShan 
tiggercrew
Paulieuk1969
edk35 
btrim
Loco4Disney
tc3rid
its862
DBBN
MikeS
nhdisnut
ginkyoo
polyhm83
PBader
Barb
Disney Mama
Summertyme
chuckcorden
Lost boy
DutchsMommy
Merylj
Sabrina Mouse
gppnj
wilma-bride
bsusanmb
alldiz
tea pot
Really Goofy Daddy
The Overgrown Kid
BigMama
mikayla73
TigrLvsPooh
jgus
Fitswimmer
pennst8tr
NJOGRE
Muushka
CustardTart
LivinADream
twincandc
BriarRose59
JesseDisney
goaliewife
nana26 
jasheehy
jadejazzkayla
disneymagic316 
mikeandcarla
Laurabearz
tjhsr
4DisneyGolfnuts
NemoMOm
gortman65
DramaTech
tmk0730
CathyC
mwmuntz
magicmommy
Got Disney
magerzoo
sulleyfan
alldiz
Kais&Logans Mom
Dman67
Halle
Natterjack9
mjy
KathyRN137
brianm27
Disneyracingfan
DisneyBride'03
PSC
DMKEDM
chappellfamily
NatterJack9
RachelTori
lazydazy8
soozaay 
Catlover
PinkTink63
arabesque
chellymouse
MEGOOFYFAN
dizney4us
Disneypirate85
sparkyboy


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks so much for starting this thread!  I am happy to be the first to subscribe!  I Love, love, love my SSR!


----------



## mamaprincess

Welcome Home 3DisneyKids!!!  

We (DH, twin DDs8, DD3, and I) are so in love with SSR.  Everytime we go (4 trips in 3years of ownership) we love it more! We went over the holidays for our last trip, it was just exquisite.
We really enjoyed the character meet and greets in the lobby and all the wonderful decorations.  It was just magical. We can't wait to get back (thanksgiving trip looks likely).  Hopefully the Grandstand section will be opened so we can try it out over there.  We've stayed in every section except The Springs which I know we will get to as we can't seem to tear ourselves away from home.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Welcome Home Neighbors!!  We purchased our contract at SSR sight unseen. We were a little anxious when we got there for the first time last month. (even after reading so many positive reviews) Well right from the start we fell in love with what we saw. We had a family with us who had never been to WDW and they were blown away. We had heard so many negatives about the interior hallways and the enormous size of this place. Frankly I am confused as to what the fuss was all about.  We found nothing that would be so bad that we would never want to stay there again. In fact we cannot wait to return this year. Thanks for starting such a great thread. I look forward to reading each and every post.


----------



## Ariel8676

Thanks for startng this thread..My family and i love SSR!!!! We became DVC members in Dec 2005 and have taken 3 trips already!!! We stayed in the Spring all 3 times, and really love everything about it..(except maybe the sofa beds..they could use a lot of work   )


----------



## mamaprincess

Welcome Home DisneyFreaks!!! 
Welcome Home Ariel8676!!! 

So glad to have you as neighbors!  SSR did get some really unfair press for a while.  Luckily we purchased before we heard all of the complaints otherwise we may have missed out on the most wonderful accomodations and the best vacations of our lives.  We recently added-on and we are so ecstatic about being able to extend our vacations at SSR and really being able to take it in at a very leisurely pace as it is meant to be enjoyed.

Next vacation we are really going to spend much more time at "home" wandering around the beautiful grounds and hanging out at the pool.  I may even get a mani/pedi at the spa!


----------



## wdw4life

Add me to the SSR lovers list! I bought in December '03.  Had my first trip home December '05 and it was great!  SSR was everything I wanted it to be and more!  I'll be going back for Thanskgiving and I cannot wait.


----------



## mamaprincess

Welcome Home WDW4life!!! 

If all goes according to plan, I'll be seeing you around Thanksgiving time! 

If anyone else knows what their vacation plans are, will you share them?  It would be nice to know who's going to be at SSR on what dates in 2007.

If you're just getting back, sprinkle us with some pixie dust!


----------



## graygables

I just got 100 SSR points from   from Christmas, so I'm thrilled to be a DVC owner!!!   DH and I had lunch at the Turf Club last November for me to 'introduce' him to the concept (and we LOVED the Turf Club, btw) and here are some photos I took while we were there.  I've never even seen a room there and our first stay will be the end of February...I'm SO excited!

Across the lake from DTD





Inside Artist Palette (thanks Sammie!)...I have a thing for art glass!





One of our favorite horses...





The shot that swayed DH...(he's a masonry contractor and loved the chimneys!)





from the bus stop...


----------



## barlitz

New members with our first visit in Feb. We will take some photos and post.


----------



## bpmorley

Great Idea for a thread.  We love our SSR.  I'll add some photos soon.  I think I took 500+ last month on our 7 day xmas vacation.


----------



## Sammie

Thanks for the photos, Grayables, they are lovely. 

You need to change your description from Artist Point, which is at WL, to Artist Pallette.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

graygables: Wonderful photos. Thanks so much.

bpmorley:  Can't wait to see your pictures!!

barlitz:  You are in for a real treat. Welcome Home!

mama  We're already booked at SSR for October 28 through
                      November 2, 2007. We can't wait to go back. This time we're
                      planning on spending alot more down time at the resort.


----------



## tomandrobin

Thanks for starting the thread!

We too are SSR lovers!   We look forward to spending our time at the resort as much as the parks! We have just completed our second add-on and looking forward to the next five or so......_Right Baby?_.  

We can't wait to get back to SSR in March. Its great seeing all of the progress of the resort since the last time we were there. 

We will also be there in May, October and December this year. Maybe August too, if things work out! 

I wanted to post some SSR pictures, but even though we went to SSR 5 times last year, I have no pictures of the resort!


----------



## mamaprincess

A great big welcome home to graygables, barlitz, bpmorley and Sammie.

Congratulations graygables!!! Can't wait to hear about your first stay!  Thanks for giving us a huge dose of pixie dust by posting those gorgeous pics!

Congratulations barlitz! You will absolutely love your new home!  Take lots of pics and come and tell us about your first visit! 

Woah bpmorley! I cant wait to see your pics!  I took about 470 pics on an 8 day trip last month.  My family started hiding from me after a while.


----------



## mamaprincess

tomandrobin said:


> We have just completed our second add-on and looking forward to the next five or so......_Right Baby?_.



 Welcome home tomandrobin!  I'm always plotting for points too. Little does DH know that it is far from over...


----------



## starbox

I really love SSR and for our family's touring style, it has the most desirable and convenient location. 

Here are pictures from our TR last August:

Beautiful View from Registration Area 




Carousel Room Lobby




Life-size Sculpture Outside Lobby




Overlooking the Incredible Pool




Pretty Mosaic Fountain




I believe the next two pictures are of The Springs - CM at check-in said this the most requested location








Nearing Congress Park - I loved the beautiful, expansive bike and walking/jogging trails like this one:




and this:




Coming up on CP




This pictures does not do this view justice, because the lake and DTD is visible.  The White Terrace leads to a quiet pool that looks out over the water and onto DTD.  It's stunning.




Main entrance to our building - loved the arch and hanging lanterns




View from one of the landings on the staircase - thought the way it was designed to make a frame around Cirque du Soliel was very neat - it was so pretty at night.




Out the main entrance.  Another nice archway.




The SSR hallways leading from the elevator to our door:




Children's waiting area in the lobby - I thought the Famous Disney horses were such a clever touch!




In addition to having the best CS food we've tried, Artist's Palatte had adorable little easels and art supplies out for the kids.  Talk about attention to detail and being great for younger kids!





One last Pool shot:





The interior of a studio room:
Kitchenette




Nice Detailing from Housekeeping and lovely granite countertop




Vanity:




Bathroom, again with nice details from housekeeping:




Sofa-Sleeper - so comfortable that the kids fought over it.


----------



## liznboys

...


----------



## BlakeNJ

Great pictures and great thread!  We we will going to SSR for the first time in March.  I am so excited.  I'll take lots of pictures and post when I get back.  It's nice to finally see some pictures other than the standard or "official" DVC pictures that I pour over constantly.  

Thanks for starting this thread!!!


----------



## liznboys

...


----------



## liznboys

...


----------



## starbox

liznboys said:


> I posted a thread last month with some of our SSR pictures from the December 05 trip, I'll repost them in this thread for anyone who didn't get to see them.   I LOVE seeing everyone's pictures!!



I loved your pictures when you posted them before - but I did not realize you had another son!  Congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## liznboys

...


----------



## bpmorley

I don't think I have much to add to those photos, but I'll try.  For some reason Image Station won't let me upload anything.  I'll try again later


----------



## DisneyFreaks

starbox and liznboys your photos are breathtaking! ( and your children are adorable) Thanks so much for sharing. This thread is making me so want to be back. I can't believe it's only been five and a half weeks since we were there.


----------



## ont/ohana

Count us in for lovers of SSR.  Stayed there the first time Dec 1-8/06.  Planned on staying at OKW in Sept07 but changed our minds and booked SSR again.  We will be trying OKW and BCV in March though but SSR feels like home.  The cm's were great, the location is good for our family and the resort really isn't as big as it looks on the map.  A big hello to all of our neighbours


----------



## mamaprincess

Wow!!! It's really beginning to feel like home in here. 

Thanks so much for the pics starbox and liznboys!  How gorgeous are they!!! Welcome Home!  

Welcome Home BlakeNJ!!! 

Bpmorley, we want to see your pics too so try again o.k. 

I loved the decore at the carriage house this christmas, it was so gorgeous!  I'll post my pics when I get home to my computer next week unfortunately...relocation.

Welcome home ont/ohana!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

Great pictures Liznboys and Starbox!

Girls playing on the Carriage





SSR Pool in the morning





Artist Pallete Lights


----------



## mikron

We bought SSR in 2004, we felt SSR would grow into one of the top resort. SSR got a lot of bad remarks on the board, but now that the resort is almost complete it is great.


----------



## athenna

Thanks mamaprincess for starting this lovely thread!!!!! 
I have been a DVC member since 12/04..I have been home 4 times since I bought..  I love SSR!!!!!!.I first bought 150 points, but after 1st trip home, decided I needed 50 more...I actually have 3 trips booked for 2007 
I have never been 3x in one year ever!!!!!!
I will be @ SSR for my 1st ever solo trip (I am really excited about it) from March4th-8th.
I will also be @ WDW May 22nd-26th (but trying OKW, needed to be as point stingy as possible, as I wasn't planning on taking this trip originally)...
I will also be @ SSR Dec 2nd-7th in a 1 bedroom!!!!! Woo hoo Promised my best friend, I'd point splurge and get a bigger room since she's only stayed in studios before...
Again, great thread, great pics!


----------



## mamaprincess

Welcome Home Athenna, still lovin' yourself some Snow White I see. 

Welcome Home Mikron!!!

Awesome Pics tomandrobin!  What adorable girls you have!    The morning pic of the pool is so beautiful and peaceful!


----------



## ansky922

Have been DVC member since 2003 with points for BCV. On our Disney cruise added more points at the SSR will be staying for the first time on April 1st. We bought sight unseen. You guys have showed me alot  

Can't wait


----------



## mamaprincess

Congrats ansky922 and welcome to your new home!!! BCV is just beautiful.  We always have to visit there when we go to WDW. I'm sure you're going to love your first stay at SSR. Post some pics when you return!


----------



## kgkmom

DD and I just returned from our first trip to SSR since buying last year sight unseen. We loved it! We stayed in The Springs (room 3543) and it was great. We liked being close to the bus, the boat, the pool, and Artist's Palette. We even scheduled a pedicure for our last day there (spur of the moment thing that worked out!). 

I ended up taking the DVC tour while we were there too, so I could see the multi-bed units and the Grand Villa (wow! ), and my brother could get a better idea of costs. He'll probably buy in to DVC next year or the year after. I said if he wanted to wait until the Animal Kingdom villas are available, then we could have two 11-month windows-his and mine! 

I'm more than happy with SSR. I have another quick trip planned for June at SSR, and was going to waitlist VWL. I asked DD if she still wanted to try for WL, and she said she'd rather go back to SSR! Fine with me!


----------



## wdw4life

mamaprincess said:


> Welcome Home WDW4life!!!
> 
> If all goes according to plan, I'll be seeing you around Thanksgiving time!



I'll be there from 11/11-11/23.  

All the wonderful pictures are making me homesick!  I'll try to post a few of mine when I have a little bit more time.


----------



## kab407

Thank you all for the pictures.  It's making a snowy Friday a lot better.

I bought SSR site unseen on a DCL cruise in Oct '04. I took a tour of the resort on my back to the airport after getting off the Magic.  I fell in love and have not looked back.  After my first stay in Oct. '05, I did an add-on when I realized I did not have enough points   .  I'm heading down in less than 2 weeks and have 2 other trips planned for this year. 

I've finally gotten to the point of I'm not going to "Disney" but rather checking into an elegant resort for some RnR.  The parks are a bonus.


----------



## Starr W.

We purchased SSR a week after our Thanksgiving trip(cash ressie) there. Will be returning home for the first time in May and already have Thanksgiving 07 booked. (11/17-1/23)

Since there are at least 3 of us going for Thanksgiving,
perhaps as it gets closer, maybe we could plan on meeting up somewhere to say hello?


----------



## esulerzy

I bought site-unseen in 2005 and "caught" add-on-itis in 2006.  Have taken 3 trips already and my 4th trip home will be Tuesday!!!     Can't wait!  I've previously stayed in a studio and one-bedroom.  Next week will be the first time in a two-bedroom...  Besides the obvious beauty of the resort, I LOVE the location, especially Congress Park.  I find myself, as I get older   , spending more time visiting other resorts (for the fabulous dining options) and doing more of the "other" activities offered at Disney (such as parasailing, boats, golf, etc.) instead of visiting the parks.  So, staying in Congress Park is perfect.  Anytime I want to head to another resort for a special meal or activity, I walk over to DTD and catch a resort bus straight there!

After this trip, I am giving some points to some friends for a trip down in June and I'll be back home over New Years!  I just can't imagine being at any other location


----------



## solgent

We love SSR!  Bought without seeing it (or ever staying onsite).  Our first visit was August 06 and it exceeded our expectations.  We loved the room, the pool, the grounds, the location.  Here are some photos:


----------



## Fatalbie

We are staying 1/21-1/26 and cannot wait.  I have a question some will find a little strange but here goes. The water looks very inviting for fishing.  I know they offer guided for hire, can one sneak off and do a little shore fishing anywhere w/o getting in trouble?
Jim


----------



## Firebug

We just bought in.  Our first stay is Febuary 25th.  We can't wait.  We always wanted to own at DVC my brother has owned at OKW since the beginning but we couldn't afford it until now.  Of course we have decided we need more points maybe next year.

FB


----------



## Firebug

What is a good location to request for our first trip? 

FB


----------



## liznboys

...


----------



## Mischa

Count us in as SSR lovers/members!  We bought in May '06 while on vacation and really loved it.  We had our first trip home in December and it was wonderful.  We had a studio at Congress Park and had an awesome view of Downtown Disney.  We are so happy we decided to become DVC members!    

We're planning our next trip home for this May and then I'm bringing two friends in November for a girls' only weekend.  Can't wait!!!

Welcome home everyone!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Wow, this thread is really taking off. I am so glad to see so many SSR lovers out there. Thanks again mamaprincess for starting a place for all of us "neighbors" to hang out when we can't be at our "home" And thanks to all of you who have shared your wonderful photos. They are aewsome and I am enjoying them so much. Keep em' coming!


----------



## mamaprincess

Firebug said:


> What is a good location to request for our first trip?
> 
> FB



All locations are beautiful however if you plan on walking to DTD you may want to request Congress Park.  

I've heard that the Paddocks has a path that is closer to Market Place, which we frequent whenever we visit.  Perhaps someone with experience with this could elaborate.


----------



## PattiPB

OMG!!! I fit into this group as of TODAY!!!   

We just bought in, and were lucky enough to get an August 2006 UY.  We are both teachers and travel to WDW usually August and December, so we think this is the best UY.

Can't wait to book our first trip!


----------



## KLEONARD

My DW, DD and I enjoy SSR as our home resort. I agree that it is a beautiful resort. We still visit the other resorts while at WDW (especially the Poly).
Now that our DD is an adult, she is glad that SSR is so close to DTD. 
My DW and I will be at OKW in May, I hope to eat at least one meal at the Turf Club. The applewood smoked bacon cheddar cheese burger is the most delicious artery clogger on Disney property, IMO.


----------



## bpmorley

PattiPB said:


> OMG!!! I fit into this group as of TODAY!!!
> 
> We just bought in, and were lucky enough to get an August 2006 UY.  We are both teachers and travel to WDW usually August and December, so we think this is the best UY.
> 
> Can't wait to book our first trip!



Congratulations & Welcome Home.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## athenna

liznboys said:


> Maybe we'll cross paths, we're there March 3-9.  And I saw you'll be at the March 5th P&PP too!   Have a wonderful trip!!



Aww, thanks Liz!!! 
I'd love to cross paths!
Yup, looking forward to the party that Modnay night


----------



## bpmorley

Firebug said:


> What is a good location to request for our first trip?
> 
> FB



On both of our stays we were in the Springs.  It's the closest section to AP & the main pool.  Congress park is on the water of Lake Buena Vista, so you get a nice view of DTD.  It also has it's own little playground and quiet pool.  The paddock is the section that wraps around the back it run around the body of water in the middle of the resort.  It also has it's own pool & playground.  The Carousel is a new section that was completed when we were there.  Personally if I had a car during my stay that is where I would stay.  it's the closest to the entrance.  The Grandstand isn't completed yet either, But it's supposed to have it's own pool and restaurant.  I've talked to people that have stayed in all parts.  They all have their pro's & cons.


----------



## loribell

Okay I guess I better post here. Not only am  I a VWL Groupie but I am also a SSR Groupie!!!!!!!!

I love everything about the resort. High Rock Springs pool is fabulous. We like it almost as much as SAB! It is even better than SAB for small children, not so much to worry about to keep up with them. 

I hope to try out Congress Park next time and spend a lot more time relaxing and enjoying the resort.

So, hey there neighbors!
Lori


----------



## wltdsnyfan

Eveyone!  Like eveyone said thanks for starting this thread.  We bought into SSR on are cruise this past July.  We will be going for are first stay in July of this year.  I am counting down the days.  I can not wait.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

PattiPB said:


> OMG!!! I fit into this group as of TODAY!!!
> 
> We just bought in, and were lucky enough to get an August 2006 UY.  We are both teachers and travel to WDW usually August and December, so we think this is the best UY.
> 
> Can't wait to book our first trip!




Welcome Home PattiPB!!


----------



## CinderellasSister

We just purchased and will be making our first trip home in May!!!    Sign me up for this club!!!!


----------



## PattiPB

Thanks for the warm welcomes, everybody!

We have the free dining plan booked for August (Dec. bounce back offer), so we have to decide if we want to keep that or use our points for the first time.  Seems a bit nuts to pay OOP when we just sprung for DVC, doesn't it?  Just when they come up with a good offer at a time I can use it, I finally buy DVC!!!

What problems I have...


----------



## bpmorley

loribell said:


> Okay I guess I better post here. Not only am  I a VWL Groupie but I am also a SSR Groupie!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love everything about the resort. High Rock Springs pool is fabulous. We like it almost as much as SAB! It is even better than SAB for small children, not so much to worry about to keep up with them.
> 
> I hope to try out Congress Park next time and spend a lot more time relaxing and enjoying the resort.
> 
> So, hey there neighbors!
> Lori



I don't know if it's true or just a rumor.  But I read that the pool they are building in the new Grandstand section is supposed to be similar to SAB.  Wouldn't that be great, 2 or 3 quiet pools, High Rock Springs and something similar to SAB.


----------



## TOMAR@SSR

Hi, and thank you for starting a thread in honor of our Beautiful "Home away from Home" ! 
We bought into SSR in the very early stages....sight unseen...in Oct of `03 (before the resort was even open)....and love it there... more and more each year !!!


----------



## loribell

bpmorley said:


> I don't know if it's true or just a rumor.  But I read that the pool they are building in the new Grandstand section is supposed to be similar to SAB.  Wouldn't that be great, 2 or 3 quiet pools, High Rock Springs and something similar to SAB.



Wow, that would be great. I should have tried to catch a peak of the area while we were there last month. Never even thought of it though. 

Thanks for the info,
Lori


----------



## La2kw

Owner here.  One of our favorite resorts.


----------



## clewert

Hey neighbors we just joined the DVC (2 days ago) and SSR is our "Home". Just got all the lovely paperwork today can't wait to start filling it all out....  I have already made reservations for November 17-24, 2007 and can't wait to check it out in person. Love this thread!!


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

We have been SSR fans and owners since we purchased in 2004 and did our first visit in 2005.  We also purchased without so much as a tour. We were so impressed with all our other Disney experiences that we knew it couldn't be bad. The introductory price along with the 12 additional years were such a bargain. Still loving it and no regrets   . this year we're trying BWV, but thats part of the fun of DVC ownership.


----------



## BroganMc

bpmorley said:


> I don't know if it's true or just a rumor.  But I read that the pool they are building in the new Grandstand section is supposed to be similar to SAB.  Wouldn't that be great, 2 or 3 quiet pools, High Rock Springs and something similar to SAB.



Now that would change things in order of preference. And unlike SAB there's no competition from CRO-only hotel guests.

We bought last May after having toured and stayed at Marriott's the last few years. Originally, I thought we'd just stay at all the other resorts and enjoy on-site privileges. But after staying at SSR in December, I find I like that resort best. It's good for a stroll, has lots of interesting places and is a stone's throw from DTD.

I'm headed back in May and October this year. I'm not even thinking of trying to stay elsewhere.

Only thing I don't get is all the badmouthing the resort enjoyed on Dis last year.


----------



## TreesyB

Great thread, and fabulous pictures!  Was just home in the second week of January.  It was wonderful:  

Here's my pics of a one bedroom:





















I had forgotten how big the rooms were!  I just loved it.  It really did feel like home.  Next time no parks, just the resort!


----------



## disneymom8589

a BIG "thank you" to mamaprincess for starting this wonderful thread (1st one I've subscribed to!  )  I  all of the gorgeous pictures of SSR.  We bought this past August with an add-on in September.  Our 1st trip home is in July (so maybe we'll see you, Wltdsnyfan!) and this thread and the pictures are making me want to get on the 1st plane out tomorrow!


----------



## mamaprincess

Wow!!! Welcome Home everyone!  There are so many wonderful new pictures!  Looks like some meets are going to happen.  It's awesome seeing all of you SSR Lovers here.  It's going to be awesome getting to know all of you.

I've heard from a CM at SSR on my last trip that the Grandstand Pool is going to be modeled after a race track!  I can't wait to see how that concept is brought to life.  I haven't heard anything about the new restaraunt.  If anyone has any information about this please share.  I really love High Rock Springs pool and so do my DDs.  It never seems crowded and the themeing is lovely.  Love the zero depth entry.  I have yet to eat at the Turf Club because we tend to stick to really kiddy sort of restaraunts but we have every intention on getting some adult time in on our next trip over the Thanksgiving holiday of 07.  

SSR keeps getting better. DVC is completely wonderful and each resort has so much beauty and charm.


----------



## starbox

TreesyB said:


> Here's my pics of a one bedroom:



I really love those house lamps they have.  Wish I could find something like that for my house.


----------



## Starr W.

mamaprincess said:


> Wow!!! Welcome Home everyone!  There are so many wonderful new pictures!  Looks like some meets are going to happen.  It's awesome seeing all of you SSR Lovers here.  It's going to be awesome getting to know all of you.
> 
> I've heard from a CM at SSR on my last trip that the Grandstand Pool is going to be modeled after a race track!  I can't wait to see how that concept is brought to life.  I haven't heard anything about the new restaraunt.  If anyone has any information about this please share.  I really love High Rock Springs pool and so do my DDs.  It never seems crowded and the themeing is lovely.  Love the zero depth entry.  I have yet to eat at the Turf Club because we tend to stick to really kiddy sort of restaraunts but we have every intention on getting some adult time in on our next trip over the Thanksgiving holiday of 07.
> 
> SSR keeps getting better. DVC is completely wonderful and each resort has so much beauty and charm.



Mamaprincess,

We ate twice with the boys at the Turf Club over Thanksgiving. Both times we were in there(lunch when we arrived and a dinner) just about every table had kids at it, though I would guess they were on the older side preK and up.  Don't know the age of your kids, mine are 10 & 5 and they are use to going out to eat at places without plastic trays.

I wouldn't waste a parents only dinner at the Turf Club, it was alright. We're going to do either Artist Point at VL, Flying Fish(though kids are bigger fish eaters than DH) or one of the places at GF. VL and GF have the kids places where they babysit and serve dinner, DVC members get a discount!


----------



## starbox

Starr W. said:


> Mamaprincess,
> 
> We ate twice with the boys at the Turf Club over Thanksgiving. Both times we were in there(lunch when we arrived and a dinner) just about every table had kids at it, though I would guess they were on the older side preK and up.  Don't know the age of your kids, mine are 10 & 5 and they are use to going out to eat at places without plastic trays.



I think I read on a recent trip report that they started doing "horse races" for the kids at TC on the hour?


----------



## Starr W.

starbox said:


> I think I read on a recent trip report that they started doing "horse races" for the kids at TC on the hour?



They weren't doing that at Thanksgiving, but younger DS would have liked that. 

If they don't get the "improved" kids menu, I think we'll just skip TC and head over to DTD. Kids loved HOB and I already have WPC booked for our May trip(has to have the best looking kids IMHO).


----------



## DisneyFreaks

From reading all of these wonderful messages I swear I will be staying at a whole new resort next time. There was so much of SSR that we missed last month. We never got to eat at the Turf Club and it was too darn cold to swim in the pools. We did walk to the boat dock one night to take the boat to the Marketplace. That was nice but what a hike that was. Whew! The walk over from Congress Park was so quick I was amazed.

I have a question though. I saw above that someone posted that the path from CP to DTD left off at the Rainforest Cafe. Did I read that right? We always ended up at the entrance by the Marketplace bus stops. Were we using the wrong pathway? I mean is there even a shorter one from Congress Park? For our trip in october we have requested a view of DTD. Are there views of that in sections other than Congress Park?

And welcome to all the new posters here.  This thread is terrific.  The photos are gorgeous. I am so envious of all of you getting ready for your first trip. You are going to be blown away.


----------



## loribell

Okay since I am still stuck inside the house I have finally downloaded all of my old pictures that were on my yahoo photo site to my computer so I could upload them into photobucket and post them here. I was never able to get them to post from the yahoo site. I have a lot of pics of SSR from 2004 when I took a tour of the resort & of the pool in 2005 when we pool hopped. Some of them may be a little small. I'm not sure why.

I will start now by posting some room shots. 









































Lori


----------



## loribell

A couple of views from the window:











Some outdoor shots:




















Lori

P.S. I don't know why one pic is showing up as a link. I tried to fix it, took a pic of & moved some around but the top one is still showing up as a link! Sorry!


----------



## loribell

And here a some pics of the pool. There are a lot of these so I won't bore you with all of them! 





















Lori


----------



## loribell

With people actually in it!


























Lori


----------



## loribell

The slide!





















Lori


----------



## loribell

And my favorite pics, the kids in the Donald play area:































I hope you enjoyed them. There are a lot more of the pool but that gives you an idea!

Lori


----------



## PattiPB

Thank you all for posting the pictures!!!  I love looking at them---they are so much better than looking at standard brochures shots, KWIM?


----------



## Starr W.

Thanks Loribell for the pictures. We didn't get in the pool at Thanksgiving, too cold for the DS's(that was their opinion not mine). Looking forward to it on our May trip.


----------



## loribell

Starr W. said:


> Thanks Loribell for the pictures. We didn't get in the pool at Thanksgiving, too cold for the DS's(that was their opinion not mine). Looking forward to it on our May trip.



I didn't take any pictures of the pool during our Christmas trip but we were in it. The evening of the 26th & 27 and then during the day on the 28th & 29th. Both nights the temps were in the 40's but the pool felt great. We took clothes down with us to cover up after we swam and the walk back wasn't even bad. Now on the 28th they did something to the temp and it wasn't nearly as comfortable from then on, even though the daytime temp was in the high 70's! To bad the boys didn't want to try it out.

Lori


----------



## loribell

PattiPB said:


> Thank you all for posting the pictures!!!  I love looking at them---they are so much better than looking at standard brochures shots, KWIM?



Yeah I KWYM. I don't know why they can't make them look better in those brochures. Everyones pictures are always so much better.

Lori


----------



## mamaprincess

Hey everyone!!! Welcome Home to all the new posters! Love the new pics!  I am transported.  One of my favorite memories is of our first trip.  We invited some friends up.  Our kids played in the pool together and loved the splash area.  I have some cute pics of them in that little area (before we came out of the dark ages and got a digital camera). 

Starr W, I was definitely going to set up an adult night for DH and I to go to Artist Point but we will just take the kids to Turf Club.  They are 8yr old twin DDs and a 3yr old DD.  They tend to love character dining when we go to WDW but they are flexible.


----------



## Starr W.

mamaprincess said:


> Hey everyone!!! Welcome Home to all the new posters! Love the new pics!  I am transported.  One of my favorite memories is of our first trip.  We invited some friends up.  Our kids played in the pool together and loved the splash area.  I have some cute pics of them in that little area (before we came out of the dark ages and got a digital camera).
> 
> Starr W, I was definitely going to set up an adult night for DH and I to go to Artist Point but we will just take the kids to Turf Club.  They are 8yr old twin DDs and a 3yr old DD.  They tend to love character dining when we go to WDW but they are flexible.




We're going to do CP in May and I am just waiting for the 5 yr old to say. "It's just someone in a costume." He's getting to be such a "big boy" just lost his first tooth last week.


----------



## mamaprincess

Starr W. said:


> We're going to do CP in May and I am just waiting for the 5 yr old to say. "It's just someone in a costume." He's getting to be such a "big boy" just lost his first tooth last week.




I'll die when my youngest realizes they are in costume.  She just loves the characters so much and has since she was  9mos old on her first trip. The oldest were 6 when they first went so they always knew, but still enjoy the characters.  Of course I am a 34 year old woman and I am the biggest character freak of them all. 

Congratulations on the first lost tooth for your big boy!!! The snaggle toothed look is such a cute and precious time a lot like when your baby grows those 2 teeth at the bottom.  Take lots of pics so you can remember!!!


----------



## jns

Love this thread  Thanks 

we joined this year after doing the tour and will be having our first visit home this Nov 
how busy will it be the first two weeks in Nov


----------



## mamaprincess

jns, I think that is the Food and Wine festival which I have heard is fabulous!!!  I have never heard it be compared to Christmas, Thanksgiving, Spring Break or Summer which are the truly busy periods so I'm sure it will be a nice time to go crowd-wise. 

If anyone has actual experience with the first 2 weeks of November, feel free to elaborate and share your experiences.


----------



## liznboys

...


----------



## sarac

This is an awesome thread!  We just bought in last week but took the tour last summer.  Thank you for sharing all of the wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## disneyfan2kids

Just left SSR for my first trip "home" and couldn't have been happier with everything about SSR!!! YAY!


----------



## Zane_Anthony

Hello everyone...I just purchased Saturday and I can't wait to go home! I toook the tour in November and fell in love  The place is beautiful and feels so "home" Thanks for starting this thread...What a great way to get to know some of our neighbors.


----------



## bpmorley

Zane_Anthony said:


> Hello everyone...I just purchased Saturday and I can't wait to go home! I toook the tour in November and fell in love  The place is beautiful and feels so "home" Thanks for starting this thread...What a great way to get to know some of our neighbors.



Congrats & Welcome Home


----------



## polyhm83

When I look at pictures of Congress park I notice that there seem to be two types of balconies. There are the ones that look a little more covered and sort of stick out from the building, and then there are the more open looking ones. If anyone understands what I am saying, I am wondering if one is a dedicated 2 bdr., and one is a lock-off. I have requested a lock-off 2 bedroom for our March trip, in Congress Park. I am sort of trying to figure out location and really don't have to have lock-off. Thank-you.


----------



## ansky922

error


----------



## conciergekelly

Me! Me! Count me in for a SSR lover. Bought in 2003 and was a bit disappointed that I couldn't get BCV ( it had just sold out). I have since stayed at all of the on sight DVCs and SSR is my "fav". Went for the Fourth of July week and had a blast. They had a pool party at Congress park on the 4th and we watched fireworks from the hot tub. No crowds, no fuss. Loved all the pictures. Makes me home sick. Just wanted to say Hi to my fellow SSR neighbors!


----------



## tomandrobin

polyhm83 said:


> When I look at pictures of Congress park I notice that there seem to be two types of balconies. There are the ones that look a little more covered and sort of stick out from the building, and then there are the more open looking ones. If anyone understands what I am saying, I am wondering if one is a dedicated 2 bdr., and one is a lock-off. I have requested a lock-off 2 bedroom for our March trip, in Congress Park. I am sort of trying to figure out location and really don't have to have lock-off. Thank-you.



Not sure about the balcony, but the dedicated unit has two beds in the second bedroom, the lockoff has just one bed and a sleeper sofa.


----------



## tomandrobin

mamaprincess said:


> jns, I think that is the Food and Wine festival which I have heard is fabulous!!!  I have never heard it be compared to Christmas, Thanksgiving, Spring Break or Summer which are the truly busy periods so I'm sure it will be a nice time to go crowd-wise.
> 
> If anyone has actual experience with the first 2 weeks of November, feel free to elaborate and share your experiences.



We went last year and are heading back this year, Oct 30th thru Nov 5th. The crowds are not a problem, alot of rides have little or no wait. The Park attendance definately picks up on the weekends, when the locals arrive for the Food and Wine Festival. The Food and Wine Festival is great, if you like eating and drinking! The Party of the Senses was Fantastic! We are actually double dipping on this trip. We are planning on hitting MNSSHP and FW! Weather is great this time of year. Hot enough to swim, but not that crazy sweat your butt off summer hot.

I think the second of November is Jersey Week. Its not crazy busy like Christmas or Thanksgivng week, but probably the third busiest week of the fall.


----------



## mamaprincess

Thanks tomandrobin. I've heard about Jersey Week but have no experience with it due to the kids school schedules.  One of these years we are just going to take them out and go to F&W! We are so limited because of school schedules and because they tend to be stricken by colds during the winter and sometimes spring, I try to leave them enough days out just for the flu season and upper respiratory stuff that is so rampant in Illinois. Oh how I long for a warmer climate. 

I also would love to experience MNSSHP but the scheduling conflicts won't allow.  We have enough points to go on an adult trip and then a childs trip but the guilt factor is to major right now.  Maybe eventually.

Anyone care to convince me that one WDW trip a year is enough for the kids and we should definitely take an adults only trip?  I've been known to listen to reason.


----------



## bpmorley

our home for our most recent stay








our view front & back


----------



## tomandrobin

mamaprincess said:


> Thanks tomandrobin. I've heard about Jersey Week but have no experience with it due to the kids school schedules.  One of these years we are just going to take them out and go to F&W! We are so limited because of school schedules and because they tend to be stricken by colds during the winter and sometimes spring, I try to leave them enough days out just for the flu season and upper respiratory stuff that is so rampant in Illinois. Oh how I long for a warmer climate.



We got lucky this year with the school schedule. The kids will only miss one day of school, not to bad!



mamaprincess said:


> I also would love to experience MNSSHP but the scheduling conflicts won't allow.  We have enough points to go on an adult trip and then a childs trip but the guilt factor is to major right now.  Maybe eventually.



Even though our kids are older, we are all looking forward to going this year. We have never been to the Halloween party either!



mamaprincess said:


> Anyone care to convince me that one WDW trip a year is enough for the kids and we should definitely take an adults only trip?  I've been known to listen to reason.



Ok, I'll try.................Not having to hear "Mommy" 100000 times a day. 

Enough said!


----------



## mamaprincess

tomandrobin said:


> Ok, I'll try.................Not having to hear "Mommy" 100000 times a day.
> 
> Enough said!


  I am so desperate for a break from that word!!!  
Thanks Bpmorley for the new pics.  You guys are a cute couple with a WDW glow.


----------



## bpmorley

mamaprincess said:


> I am so desperate for a break from that word!!!
> Thanks Bpmorley for the new pics.  You guys are a cute couple with a WDW glow.



Thanks mama.  That's one of our wedding photos from the Polynesian.


----------



## mamaprincess

bpmorley said:


> Thanks mama.  That's one of our wedding photos from the Polynesian.



I'm officially jealous. We got married before "the bug" hit. Perhaps a WDW vow renewal is in our future...


----------



## bpmorley

mamaprincess said:


> I'm officially jealous. We got married before "the bug" hit. Perhaps a WDW vow renewal is in our future...



Don't be jealous.  We were supposed to get married at Sunset Point, but there was a storm that day.  When we arrived at the Poly they ushered us over to a small dining hall and we got married in there.  On our last trip we had breakfast at 'Ohana and walked over to sunset point.  At the point you have a background of the castle.  I'm jealous of people who got married there.


----------



## mamaprincess

The SSR Lovers list is now located on the first page.


----------



## bpmorley

Everyone should put down when their next trip is.  If anyone is crossing paths maybe they could have a drink by the pool or something.  just a thought.


----------



## mamaprincess

bpmorley said:


> Everyone should put down when their next trip is.  If anyone is crossing paths maybe they could have a drink by the pool or something.  just a thought.



Some neigbors have already posted their trip dates.  I just have to comb the thread to locate them and stick the dates by their names.  That way people will know who will be at SSR when and can set up their own meets if they choose.

P.S.
I'm sorry you didn't get the location you chose.  The castle view would have been awesome!  That darn rain. I'm still jealous.


----------



## Glorydaz

Hi everyone! add us to the list of SSR lovers! we bought in Feb of '06 - stayed 2x last year and are booked for 3 this year....and silly me , just back from a 3 day quickie trip and added on 50 points! yikes, I am NOT to be trusted!  

we have stayed 2x at our home resort and love it more each time....that DTD view from Congress Park - wow!  the rooms - very very comfortable and spacious   most of all, I absolutely appreciate the peace and quiet while sitting on our balcony, strolling the grounds, lounging at the quiet pool - after a hectic day at the park, nothing is nicer than coming home to SSR.

I'll admit, after we first bought, I read many reports bashing SSR and was worried I had been too hasty....not even close!  one of the best decisions we've made. my fiance and I ( getting married this Halloween) have been "around the block" so to speak and have no little ones to bring with us....we bought into DVC because we just love Disney and how it makes us feel ...sometimes we'll invite family to share in our magic - most of the time, we plan on it just being us...

I'm bringing my fiance here on a surprise trip ( he thinks we are going to Philly)! May 31 - June 2 and then we'll be back for our "disneymoon"  
Dec 10-13 GF RPC , Wonder cruise Dec 13-16, finally SSR Dec 16-21 before heading home for the holidays....and I get to spend my birthday in Disney - a first for me -  

pleasure to be in your company - neighbors!

Michelle


----------



## jns

mamaprincess said:


> Thought I'd keep a list of SSR Lovers so it would be easy to find out who your fellow neighbors are and so as more people join they could be welcomed home at a central location on this thread.  I may post vacation dates by the names of those who post their dates so that if any of you wanted to meet you would know when your fellow neighbors would be there.
> 
> This list is compiled in the order that you posted.  I will continue to update this list as new SSR Lovers post.
> 
> 3DisneyKids
> DisneyFreaks
> Ariel8676
> wdw4life
> graygables
> barlitz
> bpmorley
> Sammie
> tomandrobin
> starbox
> liznboys
> BlakeNJ
> ont/ohana
> mikron
> athenna
> ansky922
> kgkmom
> kab407
> Starr W.
> esulerzy
> solgent
> Fatalbie
> Firebug
> Mischa
> PattiPB
> KLEONARD
> loribell
> wltdsnyfan
> CinderellasSister
> TOMAR@SSR
> La2kw
> Clewert
> Disney MAINEiac
> Brogan Mc
> TreesyB
> disneymom8589
> jns
> sarac
> disneyfan2kids
> Zane Anthony
> polyhm83
> conciergekelly



Great idea 
it might be easlier to find if you could post this on your first post at the start

we will be there from the 1st November till the 10th 2007


----------



## bpmorley

mamaprincess said:


> Some neigbors have already posted their trip dates.  I just have to comb the thread to locate them and stick the dates by their names.  That way people will know who will be at SSR when and can set up their own meets if they choose.
> 
> P.S.
> I'm sorry you didn't get the location you chose.  The castle view would have been awesome!  That darn rain. I'm still jealous.



I'll try to post a picture that I took last month.  Amazing view


----------



## Starr W.

mamaprincess said:


> Some neigbors have already posted their trip dates.  I just have to comb the thread to locate them and stick the dates by their names.  That way people will know who will be at SSR when and can set up their own meets if they choose.
> 
> P.S.
> I'm sorry you didn't get the location you chose.  The castle view would have been awesome!  That darn rain. I'm still jealous.




We'll be at "home"  May 5-May 8 and Nov 17-Nov 23(those are the trips I have scheduled so far!)


----------



## tomandrobin

bpmorley said:


> Everyone should put down when their next trip is.  If anyone is crossing paths maybe they could have a drink by the pool or something.  just a thought.




Drinks.......I'm available for some drinking!  

We can air out the luandry, so to speak!  

Maybe have a little SSR "Dis Group" meeting!


----------



## FormrCastMbr

I am a new "home owner"!!!  We are planning a trip the first week of Nov!  

ETA:  Drinks are always good!


----------



## mamaprincess

jns said:


> Great idea
> it might be easlier to find if you could post this on your first post at the start
> 
> we will be there from the 1st November till the 10th 2007



Great suggestion!   It's done.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

I will be out at SSR starting July 14, 2007 for a week.  But is cold and damp here in Illinois so I wish I could go now.


----------



## starbox

We'll be at SSR again in late July - hoping the summer block parties will be happening by then!


----------



## Zane_Anthony

starbox said:


> We'll be at SSR again in late July - hoping the summer block parties will be happening by then!



Do they really have summer block parties? If so what are they?


----------



## CinderellasSister

You can list us for May 5 - 13th!!!     I just can't wait to go back to WDW for our first trip "home"!!!     

 102 days and counting.....


----------



## Slakk

We stayed at VWL this weekend but drove through our *home* today and OMG it is gorgeous!  Even more so than our stay last year.  The pictures really do not give it justice....  I cannot wait for our next stay!


----------



## Doug7856

Add me to the list!

We purchased in October 2003 and have been to SSR 3 times, OKW once and BWV once.  Our next SSR trip is in November and we're using points for a cruise on the Wonder on Febraury 8th.

Will add some pictures from our recent trip soon.


----------



## disneymom8589

We will be at SSR July 15-20 with my sister and her family.  This is our 1st trip "home"!


----------



## starbox

Zane_Anthony said:


> Do they really have summer block parties? If so what are they?



Last year the DVC member block parties were Thursday in early August (and late July - I think???).  DVC members have a special VIP area at Pleasure Island in the afternoon with all sorts of free carnival games and free ice cream bars/popcorn/cotton candy/cokes.  All the video games in one of the clubs were on "free play" mode and there were dance and trivia contests.  Members got a free light-up pin, a hat, and free admission to PI for the rest of the night.  

It was GREAT - and SSR was very convenient.  

my daughter post-dance contest:


----------



## gnewone

Hi! WE just bought 300 points on sat and are dvc owners for the first time. WE have not even seen SS springs yet, I had looked on board before our trip 1-2-07-- 1-9-07 (all star music  in the new family suites)  WE went to   tour in MK  and came home and took the plunge and became DVC members,. We are so excited. Unsure when we are planning to go ,  I think we will do cruise in november 25th to 29th as it is our 15th anniversary and we want to renew our vows on trip and bring the 3  kids,  WE may stay   in disney for a few days before or go back in feb or april 08, still deciding but  woo hoo we are excited and love reading about how everyone loves it, makes me know that we made the right decision.
Patty
dh Chris
ds 13
dd 6
ds 4


----------



## cquick

We love SSR.  We have been DVC members since 2000. 
Add us to the list!  Chuck Conie patrick and Michael


----------



## MrsNick

Going home for the first time 2/3 - 2/7/07. Anyone else?


----------



## wdw4life

mamaprincess said:


> *A list of SSR Lovers and trip dates. *
> 
> 
> This list is compiled in the order that you posted.  It will include dates of travel for those of you who would like to meet your neighbors.   I will continue to update this list as new SSR Lovers post and more of you post your trip dates.
> 
> 
> wdw4life Nov. 17-24 07


Great idea!  

My next trip is 11/11-11/23.  Can't wait!


----------



## tufenuff

We bought in in November and are going home for the first time Sept. 16- 23 anyone else going then.


----------



## BroganMc

We'll be there May 13-20 and October 14-20. Anyone else?


----------



## liznboys

The list is wonderful, mamaprincess!!  Our next SSR stay is March 3-9.  (Then we head to the Poly for a couple nights after that.)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Zane_Anthony

starbox said:


> Last year the DVC member block parties were Thursday in early August (and late July - I think???).  DVC members have a special VIP area at Pleasure Island in the afternoon with all sorts of free carnival games and free ice cream bars/popcorn/cotton candy/cokes.  All the video games in one of the clubs were on "free play" mode and there were dance and trivia contests.  Members got a free light-up pin, a hat, and free admission to PI for the rest of the night.
> 
> It was GREAT - and SSR was very convenient.
> 
> my daughter post-dance contest:



Wow...That sounds like so much fun. It seems like there are a lot of special things they do for DVC members. How do you know what's going on when? I have not received my information to log into the website yet. Is all this information listed there? 

Thanks! I get more and more excited everytime I read this thread.


----------



## saratogagirl

Hi Neighbours, jsut found this thread.  I am so homesick sitting here looking at all the wonderful pictures.

Bot of a cheer up though I just booked my flights, we will be home 14th to 19 December and then 22nd December to 4th January (hopefully), I still need to book the second part !

I love the Saratoga and would love to share a drink with anyone going at the same time, got to love that Frozen Key Lime Cocktail ...


----------



## wltdsnyfan

disneymom8589 said:


> We will be at SSR July 15-20 with my sister and her family.  This is our 1st trip "home"!




We are out there from the 14-21 at SSR we ill have to try and get together.


----------



## mamaprincess

wdw4life said:


> Great idea!
> 
> My next trip is 11/11-11/23.  Can't wait!



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## bpmorley

Put me down for Nov-30 to Dec 14.  We have both weeks booked but will probably cancel at least one of the weekends.  For those of you that haven't been down there around the Holidays, we've discovered that it is one of the best times to go.  JMHO


----------



## disneymom8589

We are out there from the 14-21 at SSR we ill have to try and get together.

wltdsnyfan:  Sounds fun!!


----------



## mamaprincess

bpmorley said:


> Put me down for Nov-30 to Dec 14.  We have both weeks booked but will probably cancel at least one of the weekends.  For those of you that haven't been down there around the Holidays, we've discovered that it is one of the best times to go.  JMHO



We were last there over this Christmas holiday from Dec. 20-28th.  I really enjoyed the beautiful decorations at the carriage house as well as the character meet 'n' greets there.  It was just a really festive time.  They also had holiday-themed activities that children could participate in everyday.  We also spent a ton of time at DTD. I also enjoyed the Christmas atmosphere there and just love DTD in general.  We do most of our CS there (WGPE and EoS).  YUM!!!   This year, the DDs did BBB in WOD.  It was the cutest thing ever.  It will definitely be a staple. 

We are planning on heading back over Thanksgiving week.  I wish we could do holidays during early december late November, but the kids' school schedules would conflict.  However, anytime is a good time at SSR!!! 

Starbox, your daughter is the cutest!!! Thanks for the info on the Block Party.  Sounds fun!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

I see we have lots of new neighbors. Welcome!! You newbies planning your first trip are going to be pleasantly surprized. I sure was. We're going at Food & Wine Festival this year. My DH just loves it then. I swear he tries each and every country's food samples. LoL
Just wanted to thank everyone for the incredible pictures. They actually have got me started making trip plans already! Great idea for the list mamaprincess


----------



## pamjb

I have been looking for the how-to on adding the DVC SSR pic to my signature.  And I stumbled here.  Although we have owned at SSR since 2005, we have only stayed there once.  And it was great.  Hoping to do a Grand Gathering there in the summer of 2008 for a bunch of old friends and all of our kids.  I have a feeling it will be perfect.  

PS......can anybody help me with my signature problem?  Pretty, pretty, please


----------



## mamaprincess

pamjb said:


> I have been looking for the how-to on adding the DVC SSR pic to my signature.  And I stumbled here.  Although we have owned at SSR since 2005, we have only stayed there once.  And it was great.  Hoping to do a Grand Gathering there in the summer of 2008 for a bunch of old friends and all of our kids.  I have a feeling it will be perfect.
> 
> PS......can anybody help me with my signature problem?  Pretty, pretty, please



Since you asked so nicely ...http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1329601

I posted instructions for someone on the thread in that link.  Just scroll down to post# 14.


----------



## pamjb

Mamaprincess,
Thanx for the instructions, but do you think there may be a problem with Photobucket? I registered for an account, but when I try to upload, it says the site is not found.


----------



## Hollymom1229

DH and I own at SSR.  We love the resort, perfect mix between formal and relaxed.  I was so looking forward to our first stay at home this October, but unless we get some new points fast we'll be staying at OKW.


----------



## mamaprincess

pamjb said:


> Mamaprincess,
> Thanx for the instructions, but do you think there may be a problem with Photobucket? I registered for an account, but when I try to upload, it says the site is not found.



I'll try to go there now.  They may just be having some issues with their site.   You should try to go back and see if their issues are resolved.


----------



## mamaprincess

I went just a second ago and successfully uploaded a photo.  Try again.   They were probably having some technical issues.


----------



## CinderellasSister

Starr W. said:


> We'll be at "home"  May 5-May 8 and Nov 17-Nov 23(those are the trips I have scheduled so far!)



We'll be checking in the same day.  Maybe we'll be neighbors???  Woudn't that be cool?


----------



## pamjb

Photobucket actually emailed me to let me know there was a problem.  As you can see.......i got it to work.  Thanx


----------



## wltdsnyfan

mama  Thanks for keeping this up for us.


----------



## Starr W.

CinderellasSister said:


> We'll be checking in the same day.  Maybe we'll be neighbors???  Woudn't that be cool?



Have you been to SSR before? One cash trip and out came the checkbook for us. We'll be looking to head back to Congress Park area. Do you have a favorite area?


----------



## CinderellasSister

Starr W. said:


> Have you been to SSR before? One cash trip and out came the checkbook for us. We'll be looking to head back to Congress Park area. Do you have a favorite area?



May will be the first trip for us.  We stayed at the BWV with friends who are owners, and were hooked on DVC since then.  I have only been on the grounds to use the spa, which then became a "must-do" for all WDW trips there after!!    DH has never seen the place, except for pictures, but he's really looking forward to it as well.  BWV were very nice, but personally, I fell in love   with the SSR atmosphere as soon as I set foot on the property.  It's just more my style. 

And hey, look at us, almost in the double digits!!!  101 days to go!!!!!


----------



## disneymom8589

Really dumb question from a relative newbie (slightly off-topic).  When copying a person's comment into your box, how do you get the purple background to show up?  I cut and paste the poster's comment and it showed up, but it didn't show up "purple"!


----------



## mamaprincess

disneymom8589 said:


> Really dumb question from a relative newbie (slightly off-topic).  When copying a person's comment into your box, how do you get the purple background to show up?  I cut and paste the poster's comment and it showed up, but it didn't show up "purple"!


Try posting your comment to their quote underneath their quote if this makes sense.  Dont type your comment inside their quote.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

disneymom8589 said:


> Really dumb question from a relative newbie (slightly off-topic).  When copying a person's comment into your box, how do you get the purple background to show up?  I cut and paste the poster's comment and it showed up, but it didn't show up "purple"!




Click on the "quote" button in the bottom right corner of the particular post you want to reply to. And welcome disneymom8589!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

We must have been replying at the same exact time on that one mamaprincess. LoL


----------



## mamaprincess

Your response was much more detailed than mine. We SSR Lovers are good neighbors who always try to help.


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

MrsNick said:


> Going home for the first time 2/3 - 2/7/07. Anyone else?



Mrs Nick, we'll be there from 2/5-2/15.  Third SSR trip, but our first as owners!


----------



## Starr W.

CinderellasSister said:


> May will be the first trip for us.  We stayed at the BWV with friends who are owners, and were hooked on DVC since then.  I have only been on the grounds to use the spa, which then became a "must-do" for all WDW trips there after!!    DH has never seen the place, except for pictures, but he's really looking forward to it as well.  BWV were very nice, but personally, I fell in love   with the SSR atmosphere as soon as I set foot on the property.  It's just more my style.
> 
> And hey, look at us, almost in the double digits!!!  101 days to go!!!!!



I have the counter going over at the member website! DH just loves the style of the resort and the location(quiet and close to DTD). 

Have you made any ADR's yet? We're all set, as I did them when I booked Thanksgiving(didn't know MS could do those too).


----------



## mamaprincess

User names and trip dates are posted and updated frequently on the first page and the first post of this thread if anyone is interested in knowing when fellow neighbors will be at SSR.


----------



## disneymom8589

Thank you mamaprincess and DisneyFreaks!  SSR neighbors ARE awesome!!


----------



## CinderellasSister

Starr W. said:


> I have the counter going over at the member website! DH just loves the style of the resort and the location(quiet and close to DTD).
> 
> Have you made any ADR's yet? We're all set, as I did them when I booked Thanksgiving(didn't know MS could do those too).



Yep, we're all set with the ADR's.  I didn't know MS could do it. I had called Disney Dining.  Now I'll know for next time. 

hmmmmm.....   now to start planning for the next time!!


----------



## mamaprincess

With making ADRs through MS ocassionally you may try to book something through them and they will tell you it's not available.  If you call regular Disney Dining, I have found that sometimes they will find it for you.  This happened a few times when I was making ADRs for my last trip.  It may be that some of the CMs from MS are inexperienced with making ADRs and may miss somethings when they are searching.


----------



## tomandrobin

mamaprincess said:


> User names and trip dates are posted and updated frequently on the first page and the first post of this thread if anyone is interested in knowing when fellow neighbors will be at SSR.



We are going March 2-5, May 25-29, Aug 31- Sept 4, Oct 30 - Nov 4 and Dec 17 - Jan 2

The August trip may go away, but I doubt it!


----------



## tomandrobin

Mamaprincess.....Just looking over the upcoming trips and noticed you forgot to include yourself!


----------



## Starr W.

mamaprincess said:


> With making ADRs through MS ocassionally you may try to book something through them and they will tell you it's not available.  If you call regular Disney Dining, I have found that sometimes they will find it for you.  This happened a few times when I was making ADRs for my last trip.  It may be that some of the CMs from MS are inexperienced with making ADRs and may miss somethings when they are searching.



I didn't realize they could do it either, as it was for an early May trip we got everything we wanted. 

The CM I had was really great, very nice(as I called on a Sat. to book Thanksgiving).


----------



## mamaprincess

tomandrobin said:


> We are going March 2-5, May 25-29, Aug 31- Sept 4, Oct 30 - Nov 4 and Dec 17 - Jan 2
> 
> The August trip may go away, but I doubt it!



With all of those trips scheduled, you may just see each and every one of us. 

I'll include myself on the list.  OOPS!

Starr W.,

My trip was during Christmas week and last minute so that could have had something to do with it.  During a busy week and especially if it's a last minute trip it's best to call both Disney Dining and MS.  The system must be really congested during certain weeks.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

loribell said:


> A couple of views from the window:








Lori- these pictures with the dtd view really impressed me. We are going next year over New Years (2bdrm) and I would love to get a room with that kind of view.  What should I request?


----------



## mamaprincess

TenThousandVolts said:


> Lori- these pictures with the dtd view really impressed me. We are going next year over New Years (2bdrm) and I would love to get a room with that kind of view.  What should I request?



Request Congress Park.


----------



## dwelty

to get back to the OP, we love SSR and had our first trip home on December 16th.  We are going back March 24th to 31st but are staying at OKW (No avaliability at SSR).  I know OKW is a nice resort and we will have fun, but I wish we were staying at SSR.  We will be going back to SSR in October and n December of 07


----------



## Starr W.

mamaprincess said:


> With all of those trips scheduled, you may just see each and every one of us.
> 
> I'll include myself on the list.  OOPS!
> 
> Starr W.,
> 
> My trip was during Christmas week and last minute so that could have had something to do with it.  During a busy week and especially if it's a last minute trip it's best to call both Disney Dining and MS.  The system must be really congested during certain weeks.




Mamaprincess,

How last minute was your Christmas trip, may I ask? Just want to get a feel for how last minute you can go to a "major" holiday. 

I think we got around to doing our ADR's for Thanksgiving last year about mid October and it was kind of tough the later in the week we went. Did get HDD on Thanksgiving and I can mark that off my WDW "to do list". 

I have Disney Dining number in my cell phone, after reading that you can sometimes call and literally get last minute ressies.


----------



## mamaprincess

Starr W. said:


> Mamaprincess,
> 
> How last minute was your Christmas trip, may I ask? Just want to get a feel for how last minute you can go to a "major" holiday.
> 
> I think we got around to doing our ADR's for Thanksgiving last year about mid October and it was kind of tough the later in the week we went. Did get HDD on Thanksgiving and I can mark that off my WDW "to do list".
> 
> I have Disney Dining number in my cell phone, after reading that you can sometimes call and literally get last minute ressies.



I believe we booked Christmas Week in late October. Being the compulsive ADR maker that I am,  I was making and changing ADRs into early December.


----------



## mamaprincess

dwelty said:


> to get back to the OP, we love SSR and had our first trip home on December 16th.  We are going back March 24th to 31st but are staying at OKW (No avaliability at SSR).  I know OKW is a nice resort and we will have fun, but I wish we were staying at SSR.  We will be going back to SSR in October and n December of 07



You should waitlist your dates.  You may still be able to get it if someone cancels.  I have been able to get all of my waitlists at SSR.   At any rate OKW is a very beautiful resort as are all DVCs. That's what is so great about being a DVC member.  We have some really fantastic options.


----------



## loribell

tomandrobin said:


> We are going March 2-5, May 25-29, Aug 31- Sept 4, Oct 30 - Nov 4 and Dec 17 - Jan 2
> 
> The August trip may go away, but I doubt it!



WOW! I wish I could do that sometime. But then again I like nice long trips. Maybe some day I can do both!!!! 


Lori


----------



## loribell

TenThousandVolts said:


> Lori- these pictures with the dtd view really impressed me. We are going next year over New Years (2bdrm) and I would love to get a room with that kind of view.  What should I request?




That was the current Grand Villa they were using for demo purposes. It was in Congress Park but that was all I can remember. I went over to visit it on the last day of my trip way back in 2004! I would just ask for DTD view. Others may be able to help you more.

Lori


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Thanks Lori- Great pictures everyone.  This thread is just what I needed- We just became SSR members in Dec. (closed a few days ago ).  But our first trip home isn't until Dec. 2007.  I really think I will like SSR.


----------



## mamaprincess

loribell said:


> That was the current Grand Villa they were using for demo purposes. It was in Congress Park but that was all I can remember. I went over to visit it on the last day of my trip way back in 2004! I would just ask for DTD view. Others may be able to help you more.
> 
> Lori



Thanks loribell.  I forgot that even though Congress Park is the building with the DTD views, it may be a possibility that not all rooms in Congress Park have DTD views.  They may, but I'm not sure, so the best thing would be to request a DTD view. 

Do they still have the GrandVilla demo?  That's probably the only way I will ever step foot in one. Do you have to take a tour of some kind to see it?


----------



## MrsNick

2Princes2Princesses said:


> Mrs Nick, we'll be there from 2/5-2/15.  Third SSR trip, but our first as owners!



Hey, neat, maybe we'll bump into each other.  This is our first trip to SSR, period, and I am really looking forward to it! I requested the Springs and plan on a lot of resort time (not a "park trip").  Don't know how full the resort will be so don't know if we'll get our request, but if so, we'll be in a studio in the Springs, lounging at the pool, hanging at the gym or maybe (if I can come up with additional funding) I can get DH and I some spa time.

I've already "acquired" my alien green mickey stickers from a "home improvement store"   and will probably attach one to some sort of paraphernalia that I wear or carry.  I was waiting to have to explain that one to store security


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Hi MamaPrincess!  I finalized my dates and we will be there 11/3 - 11/10.  Thanks for a great thread!


----------



## Glorydaz

mamaprincess said:


> Thanks loribell.  I forgot that even though Congress Park is the building with the DTD views, it may be a possibility that not all rooms in Congress Park have DTD views.  They may, but I'm not sure, so the best thing would be to request a DTD view.
> 
> Do they still have the GrandVilla demo?  That's probably the only way I will ever step foot in one. Do you have to take a tour of some kind to see it?




Hi there mamaprincess!

    just back from a short weekend hop to SSR and yes, we had a building with NO DTD view......   we were in a 1 bedroom in Congress Park 2314 and looked out at the bus stop - but it was still a pretty view being up on the 3rd floor. and the advantage was that we were able to time the buses : ex. once the EPCOT bus left, we knew the next one would be there in 20 minutes...we never waited more than 5 minutes for a bus our entire stay!  

no matter, it was wonderful!

Michelle


----------



## tomandrobin

dwelty said:


> to get back to the OP, we love SSR and had our first trip home on December 16th.  We are going back March 24th to 31st but are staying at OKW (No avaliability at SSR).  I know OKW is a nice resort and we will have fun, but I wish we were staying at SSR.  We will be going back to SSR in October and n December of 07



You should try to call back weekly to see if something falls thru for SSR.


----------



## liznboys

tomandrobin said:


> We are going March 2-5, May 25-29, Aug 31- Sept 4, Oct 30 - Nov 4 and Dec 17 - Jan 2
> 
> The August trip may go away, but I doubt it!



I'm green with envy!


----------



## liznboys

Does anyone ever go to the members website to the SSR page just to listen to the theme music and dream?  I do!!  






I wish I could put music into a post!


----------



## tomandrobin

liznboys said:


> I'm green with envy!



The wife and I just Love it at Disney and SSR! The first three trips are solo......no kids!    

The last two trips the kids are going too.


----------



## abk96

We have never stayed at SSR yet and we can't wait until our July trip so we can finally be home.

July 21-28 SSR here we come!!!


----------



## liznboys

tomandrobin said:


> The wife and I just Love it at Disney and SSR! The first three trips are solo......no kids!
> 
> The last two trips the kids are going too.



Ok, now I'm even more green.  What color is greener than green?? LOL

I'm happy for you though, how fun!!   And how fun that I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## mamaprincess

Glorydaz said:


> Hi there mamaprincess!
> 
> just back from a short weekend hop to SSR and yes, we had a building with NO DTD view......   we were in a 1 bedroom in Congress Park 2314 and looked out at the bus stop - but it was still a pretty view being up on the 3rd floor. and the advantage was that we were able to time the buses : ex. once the EPCOT bus left, we knew the next one would be there in 20 minutes...we never waited more than 5 minutes for a bus our entire stay!
> 
> no matter, it was wonderful!
> 
> Michelle



Welcome back!!!

The last time we had a DTD view was our first trip.  It was so gorgeous.  We aren't picky so our only request is usually a smoke free room.  You guys were so smart to use your view to save time at the bus stop.   



liznboys said:


> Does anyone ever go to the members website to the SSR page just to listen to the theme music and dream?  I do!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could put music into a post!



Was I the only one lame enough to try to click on the sound button? 



tomandrobin said:


> The wife and I just Love it at Disney and SSR! The first three trips are solo......no kids!
> 
> The last two trips the kids are going too.



Ok, you're officially killing me right now.


----------



## Snoopygirl

HI EVERYONE!!!

We're owners as of Nov. '06.  We haven't stayed there.....YET....but can't wait.  We're planning on going in Sept. or Oct. of '08 along w/ a cruise.  I love all the pictures that everyone posts!!  

Can't wait til our first stay!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

> The wife and I just Love it at Disney and SSR! The first three trips are solo......no kids!


My DD just read this and she can't believe the audacity of you!


----------



## mamaprincess

TenThousandVolts said:


> My DD just read this and she can't believe the audacity of you!



I wish I could muster the audacity.


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

tomandrobin said:


> The wife and I just Love it at Disney and SSR! The first three trips are solo......no kids!
> 
> The last two trips the kids are going too.



We've been 3-times without the kids. While I love taking the kids and always have fun...those 3 trips are the best we've ever had


----------



## loribell

I can't believe I'm saying this but...personally I would rather take the kids and leave DH at home! Actually just me and my youngest, DD - 8. DH & DS could take it or leave and always bum me out. DD on the other hand is always as happy to be there as me. She was asking just a little while ago where we were staying next trip! This summer she & I are going alone for a week before DH & DS join us. Now that will be fun!

Lori


----------



## mamaprincess

People, People Please!!! 

Goodness Dh and I could use one of those child-free, blissful vacations you guys are all aglow about.  No fighting amongst the twins, no spoiled rotten ungrateful melt downs leading to family yelling...  I've got to muster the guts to make this happen.

How do you get up the nerve to tell your kids you're going without them?


----------



## tomandrobin

TenThousandVolts said:


> My DD just read this and she can't believe the audacity of you!



The kids aren't getting ripped off. They are still going to Disney for Halloween and Christmas/New Yeras, plus Atlantis and probably Mrytle Beach in the Summer! Wow are they spoiled!


----------



## tomandrobin

mamaprincess said:


> People, People Please!!!
> 
> Goodness Dh and I could use one of those child-free, blissful vacations you guys are all aglow about.  No fighting amongst the twins, no spoiled rotten ungrateful melt downs leading to family yelling...  I've got to muster the guts to make this happen.
> 
> How do you get up the nerve to tell your kids you're going without them?


 
Well, we used to just sneak off and not tell them. They would stay over at grandparent's house and were none the wiser. They are older now, so we pretty much tell them to suck it up!  

Actually, we tell them that we need "our" time too, and they understand............sort of.  

The May trip we are going to the Flower & Garden Show. No fun for teenagers!


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Starr W. said:


> We're going to do CP in May and I am just waiting for the 5 yr old to say. "It's just someone in a costume." He's getting to be such a "big boy" just lost his first tooth last week.



 When my son was five we expected the same thing.  After a few days he took DH and I aside and said, "I know that's just a mouse wearing clothes, but don't worry I won't tell anyone."  We still aren't sure what he meant, but it sure was funny!


----------



## mamaprincess

tomandrobin said:


> Well, we used to just sneak off and not tell them. They would stay over at grandparent's house and were none the wiser.


 I never knew this thread would start me down the dark road of dishonesty, but if a childless trip to WDW is at the end of that road...


----------



## summergolf

We jut sent off the signed paprs this evening and are planning our first trip home in the fall


----------



## disneymom8589

summergolf said:


> We jut sent off the signed paprs this evening and are planning our first trip home in the fall



  neighbor!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

love love love ssr WELCOME HOME everybody!


----------



## graygables

loribell said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but...personally I would rather take the kids and leave DH at home! Actually just me and my youngest, DD - 8. DH & DS could take it or leave and always bum me out. DD on the other hand is always as happy to be there as me. She was asking just a little while ago where we were staying next trip! This summer she & I are going alone for a week before DH & DS join us. Now that will be fun!
> 
> Lori



That's our family.  DH goes every few years, but mostly it's DDs and I.  DH isn't even on our contract...it's me and 21yo DD.


----------



## ACDSNY

mamaprincess said:


> I never knew this thread would start me down the dark road of dishonesty, but if a childless trip to WDW is at the end of that road...


 
Go for it...it's wonderful to go childless once in a while.  Most of our trips are with our kids (ok they're adults now) and extended family so the few childless trips we've had were heaven.

Last Oct/Nov was our second WDW childless trip.  We were going to take another one the end of April, but I broke down and invited our 6 year old niece.


----------



## gjw007

Some interesting and cute pictures.  I will be staying at SSR from December 14 to December 22.  The last two years I spent at VWL and BMW, so I'll see how the Christmas season compare


----------



## BroganMc

mamaprincess said:


> People, People Please!!!
> How do you get up the nerve to tell your kids you're going without them?



Well my SIL and brother usually just keep their travel plans under wraps until it's time to pawn the kids off on babysitters. They usually get a lot of time with grandparents, aunts, cousins and friends, so they're not missing much.

My problem is the opposite. My dad and I have planned 4 trips over the last two years during spring, fall and winter. We once had a three bedroom at Marriott's Grande Vista and no one, absolutely no one, took us up on the offer to come, not even for a long weekend. We gave up on inviting them. So much more fun to go solo, have an AP and only have to contend with one other person's moods.


----------



## tomandrobin

summergolf said:


> We jut sent off the signed paprs this evening and are planning our first trip home in the fall



Welcome Home!!


----------



## mamaprincess

BroganMc said:


> My problem is the opposite. My dad and I have planned 4 trips over the last two years during spring, fall and winter. We once had a three bedroom at Marriott's Grande Vista and no one, absolutely no one, took us up on the offer to come, not even for a long weekend.



How awful! Well mama's here to ensure that never happens again. Just let me know when you want some company in that Grand Villa and DH and I (possibly the kids too) will be on the next flight out of Chicago.


----------



## Starr W.

BroganMc said:


> Well my SIL and brother usually just keep their travel plans under wraps until it's time to pawn the kids off on babysitters. They usually get a lot of time with grandparents, aunts, cousins and friends, so they're not missing much.
> 
> My problem is the opposite. My dad and I have planned 4 trips over the last two years during spring, fall and winter. We once had a three bedroom at Marriott's Grande Vista and no one, absolutely no one, took us up on the offer to come, not even for a long weekend. We gave up on inviting them. So much more fun to go solo, have an AP and only have to contend with one other person's moods.



I'm with Mamaprincess, if you need some company give me a call. I'll be on the first flight out of Detroit.
 

To be honest, my one grandmother was like that. Complain she didn't go anywhere then she would come and complain about not being at home(bed too hard/too soft, weather too hot, too cold). Unfortunately this seems to be hereditary as my sister is the same way. It doesn't help she can't stand DH & the boys for more than 2 hours at a time. I can't even talk her into a girls weekend for F&W or anywhere else.  To be honest I don't even bring it up anymore.


----------



## mamaprincess

Starr W. said:


> Unfortunately this seems to be hereditary as my sister is the same way. It doesn't help she can't stand DH & the boys for more than 2 hours at a time. I can't even talk her into a girls weekend for F&W or anywhere else.  To be honest I don't even bring it up anymore.



Uggh. 

My DSis actually lives in Orlando.  She was the one who convinced me to take the kids to WDW.  What does she do when we get there?  She freaks out because we want to go to the parks.  She has hissy fits because we don't want to stay with her in her tight little apartment with no extra beds (helllloooooo, there are five of us and we are on vacation duh).  She refuses our offer of staying in a studio at SSR so we could be with her AND enjoy a vacation. She insists we come 20 miles out to her place for home made pizza (hellloooooo we invited her to all our adrs and she declined each and everyone of them).  " Its to hot."  "It's to much walking."  "I don't do WDW." Oh but this is the best part.  She flipped out when the kids preferred to swim at High Rocks Springs pool rather the luxurious pool at her apartment.  Duuhhhh.  She was the worst drama queen ever.  Subsequent trips have found us forgetting to tell her that we were coming down (bad mama!)  We did bite the bullet on our Christmas trip by of course telling her we were coming (it was Christmas).  However we forgot to tell her about 5 days of our trip (how did they slip our minds).


----------



## DisneyFreaks

My father lives close to Orlando and has never gone to WDW. My late aunt had a large family of kids and grandkids and they never went either. Claimed they didn't like the place.  

Our "kids" are grown and they love it as much as DH and I so I guess we're lucky. Although they wear us out with their commando way of seeing and doing everything. That's why I have definitely decided our trip in october is going to be a leisurely one. At least for DH and myself. LoL


----------



## Starr W.

mamaprincess said:


> Uggh.
> 
> My DSis actually lives in Orlando.  She was the one who convinced me to take the kids to WDW.  What does she do when we get there?  She freaks out because we want to go to the parks.  She has hissy fits because we don't want to stay with her in her tight little apartment with no extra beds (helllloooooo, there are five of us and we are on vacation duh).  She refuses our offer of staying in a studio at SSR so we could be with her AND enjoy a vacation. She insists we come 20 miles out to her place for home made pizza (hellloooooo we invited her to all our adrs and she declined each and everyone of them).  " Its to hot."  "It's to much walking."  "I don't do WDW." Oh but this is the best part.  She flipped out when the kids preferred to swim at High Rocks Springs pool rather the luxurious pool at her apartment.  Duuhhhh.  She was the worst drama queen ever.  Subsequent trips have found us forgetting to tell her that we were coming down (bad mama!)  We did bite the bullet on our Christmas trip by of course telling her we were coming (it was Christmas).  However we forgot to tell her about 5 days of our trip (how did they slip our minds).





I bet I can beat that, she came down with us for Thanksgiving and left the next morning. I called NWA made her flight change, called DME arranged that called down to bell station at SSR and got someone to come and get her and her bags. Then said bye and we left to go catch a bus to MK! Honest to God it felt like a ton of bricks was lifted off my shoulders as soon as I walked out the door. I doubt we would have had a good time if she stayed and I know we wouldn't have bought DVC. Offered to get her a studio for next year's trip, but she wasn't interested. She's actually a pickier eater than my kids and would have turned up her nose at CS(so we had a lot of ADR's).

Sorry to see we are in the same boat, Mamaprincess.


----------



## mamaprincess

Starr W. said:


> Sorry to see we are in the same boat, Mamaprincess.



 Just thank your lucky stars that yours doesn't live in Orlando and you aren't duty bound to deal when you are on your eagerly awaited vacation (though we certainly haven't upheld our duties lately.)  My Dsis thinks 1 or 2 days for us and our kids in the parks is enough and that we should welcome the opportunity to crowd up and sleep uncomfortably at her place, swim in her lame pool and eat her marginal food. Could she be insane?

At any rate we both have sisters that are vacation ruining drama queens.


----------



## bpmorley

BroganMc said:


> My problem is the opposite. My dad and I have planned 4 trips over the last two years during spring, fall and winter. We once had a three bedroom at Marriott's Grande Vista and no one, absolutely no one, took us up on the offer to come, not even for a long weekend. We gave up on inviting them. So much more fun to go solo, have an AP and only have to contend with one other person's moods.



Just send me the email and I'm there.


----------



## Zane_Anthony

Ok..So I just joined and I decided that I was going to wait until next year to make my first trip home since we were just there in November and we are planning a big family trip in June 2008. Well I was reading a post about October and MNSSHP and it sounded soo much fun! So I booked Oct 28-Nov 2!! What's even worse is I haven't even signed my paperwork yet and I am already thinking I need more points.  Why do I let Disney do this to me?


----------



## bpmorley

Zane_Anthony said:


> Ok..So I just joined and I decided that I was going to wait until next year to make my first trip home since we were just there in November and we are planning a big family trip in June 2008. Well I was reading a post about October and MNSSHP and it sounded soo much fun! So I booked Oct 28-Nov 2!! What's even worse is I haven't even signed my paperwork yet and I am already thinking I need more points.  Why do I let Disney do this to me?



It's so hard not to book trips.  Wait until you decided to an AP.  Next thing you know you'll be going on 4 trips a year, buying more points and then more points.  It's a never ending vicious circle.  Then once you think that you have enough points and you don't need anymore, you decide to take a cruise.  And then, guess what, you need more points.  

On our wedding/honeymoon/vacation(6-05) we were going to buy a 10 day hopper.  We got the prices then the girl suggested the AP.  We knew we were coming back in around 11 months so the AP made great sense.  It was cheaper, thanks to a great DVC discount, and we'd get our use out of it.  So we're think of 2-10 day vacations in one year, now we have the AP's.  Throw in a couple long weekends in between those vacations.  Borrowed points from the next year and that vicious cycle took over.  Thank god some things came up around here and we couldn't make a trip for 7 months or we would have had to add on again.  Will the madness never stop.


----------



## tomandrobin

bpmorley said:


> It's so hard not to book trips.  Wait until you decided to an AP.  Next thing you know you'll be going on 4 trips a year, buying more points and then more points.  It's a never ending vicious circle.  Then once you think that you have enough points and you don't need anymore, you decide to take a cruise.  And then, guess what, you need more points.


 
And add to that we have SSR, our _Home away from Home_!


----------



## uicbear

Wow, this thread has really taken off...add me to the list please.  Becoming DVC members was actually my brother's idea.  It was always something I wanted to do, but didn't really have the money up front to do it the way I wanted.  But when he asked if I wanted to co-own DVC with him, I was like,  _YEAH!_  

So now we are proud members of SSR!  We love the calm relaxed atmosphere of the resort.  The pool is a big favorite.  And DTD being right across the pond is just a huge plus for us.  We are excited that SSR is continually being improved and are really looking forward to seeing how the new Grandstand area turns out.

We will be taking our third trip home in June.  This trip is extra special because we have booked  a 2 bedrm for my sister, her hubby and kids, and another for my bro-in-law and his kids.  This will be thier first DVC  experience and I can't wait to show off our second home.


----------



## tomandrobin

uicbear said:


> :  We are excited that SSR is continually being improved and are really looking forward to seeing how the new Grandstand area turns out.




I'm hoping when we go in March to get a peak at the new pool.


----------



## Impala

Just to stick my head above the parapet  We (Skylynx and I) just joined today with SSR as home base and we are so looking forward to booking our first DVC visit. I actually met my wife Skylynx at a Disney Institute Professional development course in what is now the DVC video room in 2000 at the resort. So its a sort of hallowed ground for us.
Hello to you all.

Cheers
John


----------



## mamaprincess

bpmorley said:


> It's so hard not to book trips.  Wait until you decided to an AP.  Next thing you know you'll be going on 4 trips a year, buying more points and then more points.  It's a never ending vicious circle.  Then once you think that you have enough points and you don't need anymore, you decide to take a cruise.  And then, guess what, you need more points.



That AP discount is a set up.  Oh and Bpmorley, don't you go trying to muscle in on the sweet deal I've set up with BroganMc! 



uicbear said:


> Wow, this thread has really taken off...



I'll say! Just goes to show that folks not only own SSR but love it as well. It's just a really beautiful resort with a lot to offer! 

Impala that is a lovely story about you and your wife. SSR will be very romantic for you kids.


----------



## DVCJones

We just love love love SSR!!! We bought 7/05.(sight unscene) We stayed at the BWV last April, but had to go and check it out while there. I really wanted to stay there this April. However, in the interest of saving some points, we are staying at OKW. My parent will be joining us an we need a 2br.

I do plan on staying there in July for 9 days though I can't wait to finally stay at our "home". I look forward to hanging out by the zero-entry pool for most of the trip. 

I am so happy to be in such good company


----------



## loribell

mamaprincess said:


> Thanks loribell.  I forgot that even though Congress Park is the building with the DTD views, it may be a possibility that not all rooms in Congress Park have DTD views.  They may, but I'm not sure, so the best thing would be to request a DTD view.
> 
> Do they still have the GrandVilla demo?  That's probably the only way I will ever step foot in one. Do you have to take a tour of some kind to see it?



I would think they would still have a Grand Villa available to tour if they still have other room types available. Back when I did it they had certain times that current members could tour the demo units. The reason I toured it was because I knew it was the only way I would ever see one too!  Besides if I were to stay in a Grand Villa it wouldn't be full by any means. I  may invite the extended family to join us but I don't want to share a room with them. Things go much more smoothly when everyone has there own personal space. 

Lori


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

bpmorley said:


> It's so hard not to book trips.  Wait until you decided to an AP.  Next thing you know you'll be going on 4 trips a year, buying more points and then more points.  It's a never ending vicious circle.  Then once you think that you have enough points and you don't need anymore, you decide to take a cruise.  And then, guess what, you need more points.



Oh I spiraled there fast.  We bought in June after our 2nd SSR stay.  In September, we went to BWV for a week.  Came home, added on a BWV contract.

On the 14th, my cousin took me on a 4-day cruise on the Wonder.  We are buying APs this trip (2/5-2/15).

We had planned to go back in September for 5 nights at BWV.  Last night, I added a 3-day wonder cruise to that trip. 

So, 7 months in, I have 2 contracts and a fierce cruise addiction.  In 5 years.....I'll have Greenban level points!!!


----------



## CT_Dad

DW (CTPinkPrincess on the DIS) and I just bought in last week on a cruise on the Magic.  The paperwork got to us yesterday.  We haven't decided yet when we'll be going to SSR, but I'm glad to find this thread.  Thanks for sharing, everyone.


----------



## bpmorley

mamaprincess said:


> That AP discount is a set up.  Oh and Bpmorley, don't you go trying to muscle in on the sweet deal I've set up with BroganMc!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say! Just goes to show that folks not only own SSR but love it as well. It's just a really beautiful resort with a lot to offer!
> 
> Impala that is a lovely story about you and your wife. SSR will be very romantic for you kids.



I'm not muscling in on anything.  It's gonna be a GV, there will be room for all of us.


----------



## disgrits

Hi, I'm new to this thread. We became members in Oct 2006 and can't wait to go home!  We are planning to go June 8-18, 2008 (only a half the time at SSR, though).......


----------



## mamaprincess

bpmorley said:


> I'm not muscling in on anything.  It's gonna be a GV, there will be room for all of us.



BroganMc is going to be so happy when she comes back to find that her generous neighbors have solved her problem.


----------



## mamaprincess

2Princes2Princesses said:


> ...I'll have Greenban level points!!!



 Ya know, after jealously lurking on the 1,000 point thread, I thought about kissing up to him, but I figured my motives would be transparent.

Ok goodnight.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

mamaprincess said:


> Welcome Home WDW4life!!!
> 
> If all goes according to plan, I'll be seeing you around Thanksgiving time!
> 
> If anyone else knows what their vacation plans are, will you share them? It would be nice to know who's going to be at SSR on what dates in 2007.
> 
> If you're just getting back, sprinkle us with some pixie dust!


 
We will be home for the first time June 4 - 11th  My DSIS hasn't been to anything Disney yet - she's by baby sister!     We will be meeting her there with her DS8, and DD7!  I can't Wait   

My DH and I will be staying 2 extra days at AKL to relax after they leave!

Thanks for starting a positive thread about "our" resort!  I am sure we will love it!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

PS, I forgot to ask you to add us to the list!
Jim and Tammie, Signed Jan 2006 

Hey, Happy Anniversary to us


----------



## BroganMc

mamaprincess said:


> BroganMc is going to be so happy when she comes back to find that her generous neighbors have solved her problem.



Or maybe she'll stay far, far away from you people.  Ok ladies, put down the luggage tags and play nice.


----------



## bpmorley

mamaprincess said:


> BroganMc is going to be so happy when she comes back to find that her generous neighbors have solved her problem.



It's what I do.  I'm a problem solver.


----------



## mamaprincess

Welcome home to all of the newbies (heck, this thread is a newbie).  We're all excited to have you here.    You'll find your user name on the first page first post.  Sometimes it takes me a while because I have to take a break from neglecting my dd to feed her or something. 



BroganMc said:


> Ok ladies, put down the luggage tags and play nice.



AWWWW, do we have to?


----------



## NARM Forever

dwelty said:


> to get back to the OP, we love SSR and had our first trip home on December 16th.  We are going back March 24th to 31st but are staying at OKW (No avaliability at SSR).  I know OKW is a nice resort and we will have fun, but I wish we were staying at SSR.  We will be going back to SSR in October and n December of 07



Dwelty!!  See you at OKW, we arrive on the 25th    Keep an ear out for the British accents and loud Canadian kids.  We finally get to go home (SSR) in December and I can't wait.  I'll be checking out the new pool in March.

NARM


----------



## loribell

Hey, what are we doing on page 2? Just had to bump us up!!!!

Here you go, I don't think I posted this one yet:





Some very strange kids!
Lori


----------



## TreesyB

I might be going for one day on Mar. 1st, depending on availability.  And whether I can convince my bosses that I need a day and half off so I can "take" my son to FL to meet his grandparents.

I was super amazed at the airfare ($68/person one way Buffalo to Orlando).  

Just not sure how worth it to fly in at 9:35 pm - oh well, at least my parents would experience the SSR  !


----------



## mamaprincess

Thanks for the bump loribell!!! Love the pic! 

Treesyb you should go.  That airfare is awesdome.  Just sleep in a little later, have breakfast, hit a park, have a late lunch, and head out at 6:00pm so you can get to the Airport by 7:00pm.


----------



## Treacle44

Hello just subsribing to this thread.  We bought into DVC in May, after falling in love with SSR.  

We're 'going home' for the 1st time in November, sooo excited!!  I'm looking forward to reading all of the posts in this thread now.

T
x


----------



## Treacle44

Can I ask some questions for the SSr experts please?  

1.  What location is best to request.  We have 2 two children, who will be 5 and nearly 3 when we go.  We don't mind walking to the pool etc, but would like to be near DTD if possible.

2.  Do all the studios have balconies?

3.  What's Artist Pallette like?

4.  Does SSR share the bus service with any other resort hotels?

5.  What's the LBV golf club like (dh asked this one!!!)  

Thanks!

T
x


----------



## bpmorley

Treacle44 said:


> Can I ask some questions for the SSr experts please?
> 
> 1.  What location is best to request.  We have 2 two children, who will be 5 and nearly 3 when we go.  We don't mind walking to the pool etc, but would like to be near DTD if possible.
> 
> 2.  Do all the studios have balconies?
> 
> 3.  What's Artist Pallette like?
> 
> 4.  Does SSR share the bus service with any other resort hotels?
> 
> 5.  What's the LBV golf club like (dh asked this one!!!)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> T
> x



1.As far as location, that's an individual taste.  Each has it's own set of pro's & Cons.  We like the Springs.  close to the main pool, AP and checkin.  but last on the bus route.  
2. Yes all studios have balconies.
3. We like artist Pallette.  Nothing fancy, great to get something and go.
4.SSR has it's own bus routes.  Except for ME, that may stop at a couple different resorts.
5. sorry can't help you with any golf questions.


----------



## Glorydaz

bpmorley said:


> It's so hard not to book trips.  Wait until you decided to an AP.  Next thing you know you'll be going on 4 trips a year, buying more points and then more points.  It's a never ending vicious circle.  Then once you think that you have enough points and you don't need anymore, you decide to take a cruise.  And then, guess what, you need more points.
> 
> On our wedding/honeymoon/vacation(6-05) we were going to buy a 10 day hopper.  We got the prices then the girl suggested the AP.  We knew we were coming back in around 11 months so the AP made great sense.  It was cheaper, thanks to a great DVC discount, and we'd get our use out of it.  So we're think of 2-10 day vacations in one year, now we have the AP's.  Throw in a couple long weekends in between those vacations.  Borrowed points from the next year and that vicious cycle took over.  Thank god some things came up around here and we couldn't make a trip for 7 months or we would have had to add on again.  Will the madness never stop.





lol....you know you've REALLY got it bad when you look forward to selling the house, downsizing and using some of the money to buy more points!! 

Michelle


----------



## bpmorley

Glorydaz said:


> lol....you know you've REALLY got it bad when you look forward to selling the house, downsizing and using some of the money to buy more points!!
> 
> Michelle



Great idea, never thought of selling our house.  Not sure if the wife will go for it though.


----------



## barlitz

Does anybody know if they rent the bikes at SSR like at BC and BW? We are taking our first trip there in a couple of weeks. We will be taking lots of photos and posting for everyone to see.


----------



## bpmorley

barlitz said:


> Does anybody know if they rent the bikes at SSR like at BC and BW? We are taking our first trip there in a couple of weeks. We will be taking lots of photos and posting for everyone to see.



Yes they do. The rental shop is right by the main pool.


----------



## BroganMc

Treacle44 said:


> Can I ask some questions for the SSr experts please?
> 
> 1.  What location is best to request.  We have 2 two children, who will be 5 and nearly 3 when we go.  We don't mind walking to the pool etc, but would like to be near DTD if possible.



You have your choice of three areas:

The Springs (3 buildings directly across the road to AP, Carriage House (Check-In Lobby, the main pool which is zero entry and has a slide, and Community Hall where there are activities and games). The path to the ferry boat to DTD is behind AP as well.

Carousel Park (4 buildings on the lake across from DTD, to the East of the Springs, has its own nothing-fancy pool, views of DTD and a walking path to DTD Marketplace).

Grandstand (4 buildings to the West of the Springs set to open sometime this spring, has its own themed pool, closest walkway to the ferry boat dock, and to Carriage House).

Only areas that may see you walking farther are the Carousel and Paddocks, though distances aren't that bad.

Study the map and when you check in you'll see what's available. I had requested Carousel Park in December, was to be given the Paddocks but asked sweetly if there was anything closer and got the Springs.



> 2.  Do all the studios have balconies?



Or patios. We had a ground floor unit so that was a patio, ala Polynesian style.



> 3.  What's Artist Pallette like?



A combo gift shop and cafeteria. They specialize in flatbread sandwiches, which seemed like mini-pizzas but with cheese, potato and meat. A bit unusual and very tasty. I think I enjoyed the breakfast most though. I got a kid's-size portion of Mickey waffles with sausage. Under $5 I believe. My dad got the whole shebang for $10 which included eggs, bacon, potatos, bread, etc.

The decor strikes me as a tad art noveau, rounded corners, jeweled mobiles hanging from the ceiling, wood and steel furniture in that funky artisty style. Oh, and every table has a drawing easel with paper and crayons to entertain the kids. They'll hang up some of the artist renderings as well.

AP is in the main building, down the hall from the Carriage House and separated by a comfy hallway with couches and conversation areas, and bathrooms. AP is also where you can buy your emergency food supplies for your unit: milk, juice, bread, microwavables, alcohol, etc. But it will come at a premium as all vacation club stuff does.

The new sit down restaurant (Turf Bar & Grill) is supposed to be very good. I've heard raves about the cheeseburgers. It's behind AP.


----------



## Glorydaz

bpmorley said:


> Great idea, never thought of selling our house.  Not sure if the wife will go for it though.



well, you Do have to wait for all the children to move out first ( we seem to be having a slight problem with that one)!   even though we ask them on a daily basis......but I'm optimistic - they do have to leave eventually, don't they??!!

Michelle


----------



## bpmorley

Glorydaz said:


> well, you Do have to wait for all the children to move out first ( we seem to be having a slight problem with that one)!   even though we ask them on a daily basis......but I'm optimistic - they do have to leave eventually, don't they??!!
> 
> Michelle



Maybe


----------



## BroganMc

bpmorley said:


> Maybe



OT but I can't help myself... when I was buying Marriott weeks and chitchatting with the sales guy, he said he had just completed a sale with a retiree who sold his house and proceeded to purchase 40 vacation weeks. He figured he'd spend the equivelant of 12 weeks a year traveling in an RV and the rest going from vacation home to vacation home. And if you own in Florida you get that free income tax benefit. (Assuming you own 6 months and a day's worth.)

Now that's the way to spend a retirement, eh?

Oh, and one DVC guide I talked to said he had a client who bought enough points to book a studio for his dad for the entire winter (12 weeks worth I believe). They'd bring in a hospital bed for him and he had comfortable accommodations through the cold months of the year.

I'm up to about 6 weeks vacation time a year. More if I just do studios or lock-off my Marriot weeks.


----------



## bpmorley

BroganMc said:


> I'm up to about 6 weeks vacation time a year. More if I just do studios or lock-off my Marriot weeks.



That's pretty good, 6 weeks.  WE have enough points for maybe 3 weeks in a studio every year.


----------



## Mischa

Treacle44 said:


> Can I ask some questions for the SSr experts please?
> 
> 1.  What location is best to request.  We have 2 two children, who will be 5 and nearly 3 when we go.  We don't mind walking to the pool etc, but would like to be near DTD if possible.
> 
> 2.  Do all the studios have balconies?
> 
> 3.  What's Artist Pallette like?
> 
> 4.  Does SSR share the bus service with any other resort hotels?
> 
> 5.  What's the LBV golf club like (dh asked this one!!!)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> T
> x



Hi there - thought I'd drop my 2 cents in...

1.  We stayed at Congress Park and we really liked it.  Very close to DTD - we actually had a view of it from our studio balcony.  

2.  I do think all the studios have balconies, but I'm not sure (since we are still relatively new members).

3.  Artiste Pallette is nice - I really wasn't crazy about the food, but they did have stuff you could purchase to eat in the room (like bread, peanut butter, sandwich stuff...etc.)

4.  SSR has an in-resort bus plus you can be picked up to go to the parks, but to go to another resort your best bet would be to go to DTD (or one of the parks and transfer).

5.  Sorry can't help with the golf thing - my DH & I don't golf.  

Here's a picture of our balcony at SSR taken this past December (we were on the 2nd floor):


----------



## mamaprincess

BroganMc said:


> OT but I can't help myself... when I was buying Marriott weeks and chitchatting with the sales guy, he said he had just completed a sale with a retiree who sold his house and proceeded to purchase 40 vacation weeks. He figured he'd spend the equivelant of 12 weeks a year traveling in an RV and the rest going from vacation home to vacation home. And if you own in Florida you get that free income tax benefit. (Assuming you own 6 months and a day's worth.)
> 
> Now that's the way to spend a retirement, eh?



Wonder if DH would go for something like that?


----------



## happyj

Include us we also love and own at SSR although we do spend a few days at other resorts we always spend the longest at SSR .We believe it is the most beautiful and relaxing.thankyou Disney for our home.


----------



## Fatalbie

Ok here is my confession bear with me!
I wanted to surprise my DW and DD2 with a trip so I set out to plan since I have not been there in 20+years.  I stumble on the rent/trade thinggie and post a ressie wanted.  Get a few very nice replies-making sure to reply to all so as to not be rude- and end up renting points for a studio.  Very smooth transaction, very nice DVC owner, and I am very excited.  Then it happens- I find the the rest of the DISboards and there goes every free minute I have.  Next thing you know I have a three ring binder with enough information to write my own unofficial guide.  I spring it on my wife and daughter at Xmas, the ball is rolling.  Now I start to read into DVC ownership-long story short I put a deposit on a F&F 150 pt contract before I even set foot on property.  We are mailing the paper work back and will be official very soon!!!!
So I figured here are a few photos from my trip.  I am going to attempt to write a trip report and a dining review.  I guess now I need a sig. Oh well I'll figure that out later, lol!  Here is a shot at a few photos, thanks to all for the help.
Jim


----------



## Fatalbie

Sorry forgot to add we were in the Springs 3323, very close to everything.  Tried for CP but could not get a room there.  Our view and location were VERY NICE.  Once I get my thoughts togethere I will post some more info and pics.
Jim


----------



## Glorydaz

okay, just joined photobucket...am going to attempt to post some of my SSR photos....




[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








gosh, I hope this works!!

Michelle


----------



## disneymom8589

Fatalbie said:


> Ok here is my confession bear with me!
> I wanted to surprise my DW and DD2 with a trip so I set out to plan since I have not been there in 20+years.  I stumble on the rent/trade thinggie and post a ressie wanted.  Get a few very nice replies-making sure to reply to all so as to not be rude- and end up renting points for a studio.  Very smooth transaction, very nice DVC owner, and I am very excited.  Then it happens- I find the the rest of the DISboards and there goes every free minute I have.  Next thing you know I have a three ring binder with enough information to write my own unofficial guide.  I spring it on my wife and daughter at Xmas, the ball is rolling.  Now I start to read into DVC ownership-long story short I put a deposit on a F&F 150 pt contract before I even set foot on property.  We are mailing the paper work back and will be official very soon!!!!
> So I figured here are a few photos from my trip.  I am going to attempt to write a trip report and a dining review.  I guess now I need a sig. Oh well I'll figure that out later, lol!  Here is a shot at a few photos, thanks to all for the help.
> Jim



Welcome aboard, neighbor!!  
P.S.  Love your pictures!


----------



## disneymom8589

Glorydaz said:


> okay, just joined photobucket...am going to attempt to post some of my SSR photos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gosh, I hope this works!!
> 
> Michelle




Gorgeous pictures!  Thanks!


----------



## BroganMc

bpmorley said:


> That's pretty good, 6 weeks.  WE have enough points for maybe 3 weeks in a studio every year.



Crazy me, I worked up how many max nights we could get in each season, each room in a year. Then projected how many weeks we'd have in Marriott and II for years to come. Pretty soon we'll be in the position of taking longer vacations, losing weeks/points, or renting/gifting.

This craziness started because my folks and I started building a family vacation portfolio a few years ago. At the time my mom had just been diagnosed with cancer and we adopted the idea of an adventure lifestyle combined with family gatherings. Her idea was to have enough Marriott weeks for each of her 4 grown kids. (My mom passed away in '04, but her last request was that we continue to travel and enjoy family.) My dad and I added DVC to the portfolio with the idea it was a gift to us and the entire family. DVC gives us things Marriott doesn't and vice versa.

I'm the family's designated travel agent so I'm forever trying to coordinate schedules, suggest ideas, and make the arrangements. My brothers have a few weeks of their own as well, while my sister's group is comfortable sharing with us.

In '05, the family gathering was in Orlando in March. In '06 it was a summer week in Williamsburg. This year, it'll just be my sis' group and us in SSR for Halloween. (My sis is gaga for Halloween and DTD.) As the families grow the harder it becomes to arrange grand gatherings. We're settling for one or two vacations a year with one other family in hopes more will join us. My nieces and nephews adore each other and the grownups are close.

The rest of the time my dad and I adventure as my mom requested. He's 75 and I have rheumatoid arthritis: we're traveling for as long as our bodies allow.


----------



## mamaprincess

BroganMc said:


> Crazy me, I worked up how many max nights we could get in each season, each room in a year. Then projected how many weeks we'd have in Marriott and II for years to come. Pretty soon we'll be in the position of taking longer vacations, losing weeks/points, or renting/gifting.
> 
> This craziness started because my folks and I started building a family vacation portfolio a few years ago. At the time my mom had just been diagnosed with cancer and we adopted the idea of an adventure lifestyle combined with family gatherings. Her idea was to have enough Marriott weeks for each of her 4 grown kids. (My mom passed away in '04, but her last request was that we continue to travel and enjoy family.) My dad and I added DVC to the portfolio with the idea it was a gift to us and the entire family. DVC gives us things Marriott doesn't and vice versa.
> 
> I'm the family's designated travel agent so I'm forever trying to coordinate schedules, suggest ideas, and make the arrangements. My brothers have a few weeks of their own as well, while my sister's group is comfortable sharing with us.
> 
> In '05, the family gathering was in Orlando in March. In '06 it was a summer week in Williamsburg. This year, it'll just be my sis' group and us in SSR for Halloween. (My sis is gaga for Halloween and DTD.) As the families grow the harder it becomes to arrange grand gatherings. We're settling for one or two vacations a year with one other family in hopes more will join us. My nieces and nephews adore each other and the grownups are close.
> 
> The rest of the time my dad and I adventure as my mom requested. He's 75 and I have rheumatoid arthritis: we're traveling for as long as our bodies allow.



Your family sounds so beautiful.  Your mother must have been so special.

My Mil has advanced RA and had to stop working as an RN.  She also had brain surgery about a year ago.  We just sent her to Ghana West Africa for a month and a half over the holidays to see her mother whom she has not seen in 11 years.  Grandma came here in her 20's got her bachelors and masters and worked as an RN until she retired at 62 and went back home to Ghana.  We sent MIL with a scooter, a walker and all different kinds of mobility and entertainment so that she could enjoy her trip in comfort.  KLM Royal Dutch's (Northwest Airlines affiliate) medical desk was extremely helpful in making sure MIL was as comfortable as can be and that her medical supplies reached their destination.  MIL said she was treated like a queen.  We want to send her back at least every other year so that she always has that to look forward to.

We were so concerned about her traveling with severe RA and other serious medical conditions but because we alerted the medical desk at the airlines she was traveling with, she was attended to 1,000%.  She will be coming back on the 31st of this month and she has had a complete ball.  

It's not over until it's over.  When we first decided to send her, I went to the disAbilities board to ask some questions and I was so amazed at the conditions that some folks traveled with.  Even on dialysis, even on Chemo and all types of other conditions.  I knew then that MIL would be fine.  More than fine.

DH has also been recently diagnosed with RA.  When I read posts like yours,  I know that we can be who we are until we just can't.  We may eventually be in the parks getting on peoples nerves because DH is running into people on his scooter  and then again he may never need one, but we will be in the parks and anywhere else our hearts take us come what may.


----------



## mamaprincess

Yaaay, new pics, new pics, rah rah rah! 

Fatalbie, if you want your pics to show up here as pics instead of links to pics, when you go to photobucket copy the third line under the pic that you want to post and paste that line into your post. Those pictures are so beautiful by the way!!!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Great thread! We bought in September 2003 and have already stayed here three times. We love the beauty of SSR and are very proud owners!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Hey Fatalbie- WELCOME HOME!!! I am glad you had a great trip, your photos are great.  I loved your story!


----------



## BroganMc

Cool! I'm two for two today. Called to book tickets to La Nouba for our upcoming May trip. Got my pick of seats for Tuesday May 15. Then I called to see what was available at Cindy's. Got my choice of seatings. I chose Monday at 9am.

So my May trip is shaping up. Resort hop to Saratoga on Sunday (we're at Marriott the week before). Spend the day loafing at the resort and/or DTD. Do MK on Monday. Another pool day and La Nouba Tuesday. Wednesday I leave unplanned. I'm thinking about taking that ferry for a ride to OKW and POR. We haven't seen those resorts yet.

My dad's in a conference Th-Sat (reason we booked a SSR stay rather than offsite), so I'll be footloose and fancy free those days. What to do, what to do.

 


mamaprincess said:


> Your family sounds so beautiful.  Your mother must have been so special.



She was much loved and still missed. The matriarch to so many we lost count. Her greatest achievement was building a family that loved each other and actually wanted to be together. My parents had that fairy tale type of marriage. Disney was definitely up their alley. My dad is a bit of nutty professor/eccentric. He goes to the barber shop on Main Street twice a year just to get a mohawk haircut. People definitely notice him.



> When we first decided to send her, I went to the disAbilities board to ask some questions and I was so amazed at the conditions that some folks traveled with.



Disability is not something to be shelved in a closet anymore. It can be daunting traveling, but if you know what you need and talk to the right people, you can get pretty much anywhere. I'm planning a London trip for my dad and I this Summer. Me, my powerchair and a hotel on the Thames right across from Big Ben. (Thank you Marriott rewards points.)



> DH has also been recently diagnosed with RA. We may eventually be in the parks getting on peoples nerves because DH is running into people on his scooter  and then again he may never need one, but we will be in the parks and anywhere else our hearts take us come what may.



I talked my dad into renting a scooter for our last family Orlando trip. We had the adapted van to carry it and frankly with my 4.5 mph powerchair I found his "Old Man" walking speed painfully slooooooow. He gets one every trip now. Touring the world in a scooter is an E-ticket ride itself. (And it helps since 2 months after that trip he wound up with triple bypass surgery.) Dad says he loves best always having a seat for the parades and fireworks or just people watching.

Oh, and a little secret. There are some fun places to drag race. When no pedestrians are around, mind you. I just love the winding entrance queue to the new Nemo ride. On a slow day, from bright sun to darkness, around all those curves. It's like the Indy 500. Yeah, I'm bad.  Promise I haven't taken any pedestrians out... unless they were kids in Heelys, but that's a public service.


----------



## mamaprincess

BroganMc said:


> Cool! I'm two for two today. Called to book tickets to La Nouba for our upcoming May trip. Got my pick of seats for Tuesday May 15. Then I called to see what was available at Cindy's. Got my choice of seatings. I chose Monday at 9am.
> 
> So my May trip is shaping up. Resort hop to Saratoga on Sunday (we're at Marriott the week before). Spend the day loafing at the resort and/or DTD. Do MK on Monday. Another pool day and La Nouba Tuesday. Wednesday I leave unplanned. I'm thinking about taking that ferry for a ride to OKW and POR. We haven't seen those resorts yet.
> 
> My dad's in a conference Th-Sat (reason we booked a SSR stay rather than offsite), so I'll be footloose and fancy free those days. What to do, what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was much loved and still missed. The matriarch to so many we lost count. Her greatest achievement was building a family that loved each other and actually wanted to be together. My parents had that fairy tale type of marriage. Disney was definitely up their alley. My dad is a bit of nutty professor/eccentric. He goes to the barber shop on Main Street twice a year just to get a mohawk haircut. People definitely notice him.
> 
> 
> 
> Disability is not something to be shelved in a closet anymore. It can be daunting traveling, but if you know what you need and talk to the right people, you can get pretty much anywhere. I'm planning a London trip for my dad and I this Summer. Me, my powerchair and a hotel on the Thames right across from Big Ben. (Thank you Marriott rewards points.)
> 
> 
> 
> I talked my dad into renting a scooter for our last family Orlando trip. We had the adapted van to carry it and frankly with my 4.5 mph powerchair I found his "Old Man" walking speed painfully slooooooow. He gets one every trip now. Touring the world in a scooter is an E-ticket ride itself. (And it helps since 2 months after that trip he wound up with triple bypass surgery.) Dad says he loves best always having a seat for the parades and fireworks or just people watching.
> 
> Oh, and a little secret. There are some fun places to drag race. When no pedestrians are around, mind you. I just love the winding entrance queue to the new Nemo ride. On a slow day, from bright sun to darkness, around all those curves. It's like the Indy 500. Yeah, I'm bad.  Promise I haven't taken any pedestrians out... unless they were kids in Heelys, but that's a public service.



My mom is literally a retired nutty professor with dreadlocks down her back so I think we are about neck and neck with the eccentric parents.I can't get her to WDW no matter how many points I add-on or how hard I beg. We'll keep trying. 

The visual I get of you taking those curves in your power chair has me in convulsions!   

I think it is great that you talked your dad into renting a scooter for touring WDW.  He should not have to suffer to enjoy his happy place.  I can't believe that some people would rather suffer and tour with severe conditions than to rent a scooter for fear of being criticized.  When ever I see a thread that reads I just broke my leg and have 4 herniated discs and severe asthma, should I rent a scooter, I just know that they have read to many scooter rant threads and are affraid of the judgement.  I always encourage people to rent one if you need one.  Your condition may not cause you to look  visibly ill, but conditions that cause chronic pain or severe shortness of breath are not always descernible to onlookers.  There are many conditions that are invisible to others that would neccesitate the need for a scooter when touring a resort as large as WDW.

Have an absolutely incredible time in London with your awesomely eccentric dad.  Your description gave me goosebumps.

Your up coming SSR trips sound like it's going to be great!  We've never done La Nouba.  I can't wait to do it.  Dh is really excited about it as are the twins.


----------



## wisbucky

Hello neighbors!!   We bought into SSR when it first opened and added on once to SSR since then.   We have our third trip to SSR coming up 
Mar 20-27th, 2007.        I wish I knew how to post pics on here as I have some of views from our room last year.


----------



## mamaprincess

wisbucky said:


> Hello neighbors!!   We bought into SSR when it first opened and added on once to SSR since then.   We have our third trip to SSR coming up
> Mar 20-27th, 2007.        I wish I knew how to post pics on here as I have some of views from our room last year.


Go to http://photobucket.com/  and set up an account.

Once you are logged into your photobucket account, under upload photos, click on browse.

Your pictures will show up.  select the picture(s) you want then click on upload and wait.

Scroll down and you will see your picture with three lines beneath it.  Right click and copy the bottom line.

 When you click on post reply in the thread where you want your pics to appear, paste the line you copied into your reply and post. 

If you have any problems just post and I'll help you.


----------



## Fatalbie

All,
Here are a couple of photos of the studio room we were in.  It is completely staged.  We had been unpacking for about 20 mins when I said OH @#$# I wanted to take some photos of the room.  My wife thinks I'm crazy, especially after the food photos to attempt a dining review.  Don't look too closely you may see the sneakers and what not stuffed under the sleep sofa.  
Jim
































The pool on Sunday 1/21




Wife and DD2 on Balcony


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Love the photos- the pool picture is great-what a beautiful family you have !!!


----------



## bpmorley

Fatalbie said:


> All,
> Here are a couple of photos of the studio room we were in.  It is completely staged.  We had been unpacking for about 20 mins when I said OH @#$# I wanted to take some photos of the room.  My wife thinks I'm crazy, especially after the food photos to attempt a dining review.  Don't look too closely you may see the sneakers and what not stuffed under the sleep sofa.
> Jim



Jim, what room were you in?  I stayed in room 3423 last month.  The view from your balcony looks exactly like the pics I have.


----------



## Fatalbie

Sorry about the duplicates I'm still learning the tech stuff. 

10k thank you they are the reason I live!!  

BP they look the same because we were in 3323.

Keep the photos rolling I miss it already!!!
Jim


----------



## murcor

The grandstand pool.  The pictures were taken on our last morning at SSR  at 5am on Jan 11.  During our visit there was so much construction going on that we never had a chance to get in there and get pictures in the daylight.  It looks there will be a pool bar area and refill station.

Lots of great views in the grandstand area.


----------



## treehugger

Wow, been away from the boards for awhile, so you better add me to the list!  We just  returned and I posted our review.  Had a great time and lovin' SSR more and more.  BTW, has anyone ever stayed in the Paddocks?  I thinking about requesting that section next time.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Fatalbie said:


> Now I start to read into DVC ownership-long story short I put a deposit on a F&F 150 pt contract before I even set foot on property.  We are mailing the paper work back and will be official very soon!!!!



Welcome Home!! We too rented points first and realized we had to buy into DVC. Thank you for the wonderful pictures.

Glorydaz, thanks for your photos too. They are all just breathtaking.


----------



## murcor

treehugger said:


> Wow, been away from the boards for awhile, so you better add me to the list!  We just  returned and I posted our review.  Had a great time and lovin' SSR more and more.  BTW, has anyone ever stayed in the Paddocks?  I thinking about requesting that section next time.




We stayed in the building on the right as soon as you cross the bridge, room #5811 4th floor.  Great view looking at the bridge and fountain and we could see the fireworks in the distance from MK and epcot each night.

The walk to the springs was nice and wasnt long at all.

Angela


----------



## mamaprincess

Thanks for the pics fatalbie! Gorgeous family. 

Murcor, you may be the top SSR spy.  I believe those are the first pics seen of the grandstand pool!


----------



## athenna

Thanks for posting those pics, murcor! 
Nice detective work


----------



## tomandrobin

Hopefully the new pool will be open when we go in May! I guess it depends when the first building is scheduled to be complete in the final section.


----------



## murcor

mamaprincess said:


> Murcor, you may be the top SSR spy.  I believe those are the first pics seen of the grandstand pool!


No problem at all, I was excited to see the new pool area and I knew there are lots of people here that was eager to see too


----------



## sm4987

I own at SSR and I love it there.  We spent this past December there and the resort was so tranquil and beautiful.  I can't wait to go home again.  No trip home planned as this summer I needed a 2 bedroom villa and didn't want to borrow, so in June we are at OKW with my parents.  I'm trying to get DH to add on some more points to SSR so I can go more often in a 1 bedroom!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Sheree--I was wondering how your trip would be (for your thread that you started right before you left)!  I am so glad that you loved the resort!  I know how much you work ouy (SBD thread)...please tell me you got to experience the amazing gym at SSR?


----------



## dvcmbr94

We just added points at SSR so we are now proud owners!    It's looking like our first trip "home" to SSR will be October.  I'll try to book it as soon as we figure out who is coming and what dates work for everyone.  I'll post again when we make reservations so we can be added to the list.

I've been coming to WDW via DVC since our first trip in November 1994 where there were 9 of us in a 2 BR and two studios at OKW.  I added on at BWV and more at OKW over the next few years.  After a divorce and change of jobs, I sold off the OKW and BWV points.  

My wonderful new husband of 4 years loves WDW almost as much as I do. We purchased points at BCV, just before they announced SSR.  Living 15 minutes away from the real Saratoga Springs, I wished we owned there just for the coolness of it!   We spend a lot of time touring all the different resorts, so even though we have never stayed overnight at SSR, we have spent the better part of 3 days there.  

My younger sister, my DD and DS and I took the tour in May 2004 when my sister was considering buying points.  We were allowed to explore the resort on our own for a while when we finished the tour.  We all loved SSR.  My baby sister still hasn't bought but I keep pushing her and my older sister.  Now that my older sister has grandchildren who I've turned into huge Disney fans, she is more seriously considering it.

In October 2004 my DH and I were off property at the Wyndham Palace with a great Priceline rate, and needed a dose of DVC magic.  We drove to OKW and had a drink at the Gurgling Suitcase.  We then took the boat to SSR, toured the resort including the members tour, had a drink at the poolside bar and then another at the Turf Club.  From there we took at bus to MK for the evening and then another back to OKW when the park closed to get our car.

Our last trip in Sept 2006, we stayed at BCV and VWL in studios.  We didn't find the laundry at BCV to be convenient since is inside on one of the upper floors rather than by the pool.  Please don't flame me, but we decided to pool hop and took our laundry with us to SSR.  There was no one using the laundry at SSR and we used the pool for most of the afternoon.  We went into the Turf Club for a drink.  We sat on one of the super comfy couches and watched TV while we relaxed.  The bartender told us we could bring food from Artist's Palette into there, so we got flatbread and cheesecake to go with our drinks.  Afterwards, we walked all over while I took tons of pictures.  We ended up walking over to DTD and then took the boat back to pick up our car.

Didn't mean to make this into a long bio but wanted to show how we fell in love with SSR.  Can't wait to actually spend a week there!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just a quick note to say THANK YOU to all of those who have posted such wonderful SSR pictures!  I am ultra-miserable right now because we should be home at this moment...except that I am sitting here with a broken leg so we had to cancel!  Anyway, since I literally can't do anything but sit on my butt, I am catching up on my DISing.  I can't tell you how much this has lifted my spirits!

And of course, now that I have points in holding, I just HAVE to use them, right?  So I am going to start planning a trip home for when my leg is healed.

Thanks my fellow SSR-lovers!  Keep those pics coming!


----------



## liznboys

dvcmbr94/Ann, I like reading about others "DVC history".   Thanks for sharing neighbor!

3DisneyKids, I'm sorry about your leg and having to cancel!   I hope you get better soon, and get home soon!


----------



## mamaprincess

3DisneyKids said:


> Just a quick note to say THANK YOU to all of those who have posted such wonderful SSR pictures!  I am ultra-miserable right now because we should be home at this moment...except that I am sitting here with a broken leg so we had to cancel!  Anyway, since I literally can't do anything but sit on my butt, I am catching up on my DISing.  I can't tell you how much this has lifted my spirits!
> 
> And of course, now that I have points in holding, I just HAVE to use them, right?  So I am going to start planning a trip home for when my leg is healed.
> 
> Thanks my fellow SSR-lovers!  Keep those pics coming!


That's so awful.  How long before doc says you're ok to travel? I hope your upcoming trip is just the best ever.


----------



## eme1970

We are SSR owners as of March 06...we have had only 1 trip home, but loved every minute of it! Due to DH's work schedule and all the activities my two young sons participate in it is hard for us to get down there as much as we would like! We live all the way in California! I am still waiting for a DVC here on our coast, but with land prices being the way they are here I doubt that will happen. Anyhow, we are hoping to try and make a return visit later this year to SSR. It is absolutely beautiful there, I am a runner and enjoyed my early morning runs around the grounds and if any of you have not done the bike surreys please do so! We had such a blast doing that!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

mamaprincess said:


> That's so awful.  How long before doc says you're ok to travel? I hope your upcoming trip is just the best ever.



I'll be good to go in about 4 weeks, I think.  It has been 2 already and they said 4 - 6.... *sigh*


----------



## summergolf

Just bought in SSR 2 weeks ago after our very first visit to WDW.

Just made our first reservation for October.  There will be 6 of us including 2 grandkids...should be a blast!!


----------



## BroganMc

3DisneyKids said:


> I'll be good to go in about 4 weeks, I think.  It has been 2 already and they said 4 - 6.... *sigh*



That's a bummer about your leg. I hope you at least had a colorful war story to go with how you got it.

All these pics and stories of life at SSR has me counting down the days to my next trip. We went in December but it was so cold I didn't get to enjoy much of a stroll around the place. I'm gonna be there for a week in May and several days solo as my dad heads off to a conference. I'm envisioning several morning strolls about the complex, watching the swans, hopping onto a bus or ferry and seeing where I end up.

Someone remind me why SSR was trashed so mercilously? When I stayed it was like being a parallel universe to the DIS. This thread is about the only sanity I've seen.


----------



## sm4987

No, I didn't make it to the gym. I had a hydro massage and a pedicure though!!  I also made it into the sauna and loved the hot tub.  I was all about relaxing and not killing myself working out.  Plus I kill my family walking like a mad woman around the parks to get in my exercise.  Plus actually *gasp* watching what I eat when I get there.

I loved the resort and can't wait to get back.  If it weren't for OKW having a 2 bedroom so inexpensively of points, I'd be back this summer!!!!  Funny thing is I seem to like the resorts (OKW and SS) that everyone else has a problem with and I don't really like the ones (didn't have a great time at either AK or WL).  Oh well, to each it's own!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

3DisneyKids said:


> Just a quick note to say THANK YOU to all of those who have posted such wonderful SSR pictures! I am ultra-miserable right now because we should be home at this moment...except that I am sitting here with a broken leg so we had to cancel! Anyway, since I literally can't do anything but sit on my butt, I am catching up on my DISing. I can't tell you how much this has lifted my spirits!
> 
> And of course, now that I have points in holding, I just HAVE to use them, right? So I am going to start planning a trip home for when my leg is healed.
> 
> Thanks my fellow SSR-lovers! Keep those pics coming!


 
Sorry you got hurt - everything happens for a reason - Hope you heal fast and make your next trip the best ever!


----------



## BroganMc

sm4987 said:


> I loved the resort and can't wait to get back.  If it weren't for OKW having a 2 bedroom so inexpensively of points, I'd be back this summer!!!!  Funny thing is I seem to like the resorts (OKW and SS) that everyone else has a problem with and I don't really like the ones (didn't have a great time at either AK or WL).  Oh well, to each it's own!!!



Let me guess, felt a bit like being in the middle of a fishbowl?

When we bought SSR in May, I had visions of staying everywhere on property. But my first trip home in December when I visited the various areas as I usually do for meals, I found myself developing an aversion. It was most noticeable at BWV and BCV. Every time we parked and walked inside the resort, I kept envisioning the long haul to my car. (Not to mention the fight for handicapped parking spaces.) And the noise of the crowd in the lobbies drove me batty. It was a very weird realization to have. One of those "Nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live here" feelings.

Maybe they just strike me better in Springtime.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

3DisneyKids said:


> Just a quick note to say THANK YOU to all of those who have posted such wonderful SSR pictures!  I am ultra-miserable right now because we should be home at this moment...except that I am sitting here with a broken leg so we had to cancel!  Anyway, since I literally can't do anything but sit on my butt, I am catching up on my DISing.  I can't tell you how much this has lifted my spirits!
> And of course, now that I have points in holding, I just HAVE to use them, right?  So I am going to start planning a trip home for when my leg is healed.
> Thanks my fellow SSR-lovers!  Keep those pics coming!



What a dreadful thing to happen. My heart goes out to you and I pray you are not in any pain or discomfort. Just keep dreamin' of that future trip home. Pixiedust and prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## tomandrobin

3DisneyKids said:


> Just a quick note to say THANK YOU to all of those who have posted such wonderful SSR pictures!  I am ultra-miserable right now because we should be home at this moment...except that I am sitting here with a broken leg so we had to cancel!  Anyway, since I literally can't do anything but sit on my butt, I am catching up on my DISing.  I can't tell you how much this has lifted my spirits!
> 
> And of course, now that I have points in holding, I just HAVE to use them, right?  So I am going to start planning a trip home for when my leg is healed.
> 
> Thanks my fellow SSR-lovers!  Keep those pics coming!



Wow, sorry to read about your leg. Hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## corinnak

I can't believe it has taken me so long to get around to posting here.  It has been crazy busy ever since we got home from WDW, and the fact is, we weren't exactly taking it as easy as we might have while we were there, either!  Anyhow, I just wanted to get in on this thread.  Here's another photo - this time of the Carousel section, early morning, I think it was.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Add me to the list of SSR owners and lovers!  I'll have to go through my pics from our first "home" stay at SSR.  I love the resort and a proud owner!!!   Thanks for all of the wonderful pics...I'm really enjoying them!


----------



## Marshay

We just bought into SSR today...so list us as proud owners who can't wait to see our resort!


----------



## Pooh nut

Also new members as of today. 
Loving this thread. Thanks all for the pics.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Congratulations Marshay and Pooh nut. Welcome Home!!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

I am SOOOO excited. We just found out earlier in the week that we passed ROFR on two SSR contracts and will close in the next few weeks!!!   We have either stayed at the value resorts or OKW, so I'm really excited to stay at our new "home" this summer!   

Thanks to all for the beautiful pictures. While we talked to the tour guide at SSR, we didn't see the rooms and didn't have time to walk around. After seeing the pics, I'm thrilled we purchased.

Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## ansky922

Welcome Home to everyone


----------



## BroganMc

Welcome Home neighbors!

The resort is beautiful. When you go, keep in mind, owner visiting hours for the model rooms are daily 5-7pm. The building is directly across from the High Rock Springs pool, bus stop side. Just follow the welcome mat up the side stairs. There's a studio, connecting 1 bedroom (hence a 2 bedroom) and Grand Villa. The GV will knock your socks off. Just imagine your family sitting down to Thanksgiving dinner (or a birthday feast) at that dining room table.

If you use a wheelchair (like me) or can't do stairs, just use the elevators in the middle of the building and stroll down to the corner. (The second floor of the GV is accessible from the third floor, but I think you'll need a Guide's key for that or someone in your party to let you in.)

Our first trip home we were in that very building. 1st floor by the elevators with a view of the pond. (And we could see folks touring the GV from our balcony.)

Oh, I'll be there three times this year. May 14-20, October 14-20 and New Year's Eve. Hope to see some of you then. Just look for the daredevil on wheels. She'll be the one having way too much fun.


----------



## mamaprincess

Home! Thought I'd come in here and read some nice posts and see the beautiful pictures.  This thread has remained a really happy and positive one.  SSR has some really nice owners.  I guess that is part of why our stays are always so relaxing and soothing.  Everybody you meet has a really laid back demeanor.  I've never stayed at the others but I have visited them.  SSR is just a beautiful vacation environment.


----------



## DJBounce

Hope to be members soon, loved SSR when we "toured" it on our trip during Marathon Weekend last month.


----------



## DJBounce




----------



## DJBounce




----------



## DJBounce

And my personal favorite


----------



## mackeyapp

Hi Neighbors!!

We just came back from our first trip home (Dec.28-Jan 11) and fell in love with SSR.  We had a one bedroom in Congress Park and the view was amazing.  We were able to stand at the kitchen counter and watch the boats go by and New Year's Eve was  wonderful.  We stood on our balcony and watched DDT firework in awe.  What a wonderful experience.   Love looking at all the pics.  For some strange reason DH neglected to take many pics at the resort.    Counting the days until we meet again!


----------



## Treacle44

Hi

I thought I'd add some photos of the studio and views I took when we had our tour in May.





















Well we were sold!   

T
x


----------



## Treacle44

bpmorley said:


> 1.As far as location, that's an individual taste.  Each has it's own set of pro's & Cons.  We like the Springs.  close to the main pool, AP and checkin.  but last on the bus route.
> 2. Yes all studios have balconies.
> 3. We like artist Pallette.  Nothing fancy, great to get something and go.
> 4.SSR has it's own bus routes.  Except for ME, that may stop at a couple different resorts.
> 5. sorry can't help you with any golf questions.



I've been looking into Congress Park, seems quite popular with most.  I'm not too worried about being near the pool, we're happy to have a walk to it.  Just fancy that DTD view! 

Thanks for your reply.

T
x


----------



## Treacle44

BroganMc said:


> You have your choice of three areas:
> 
> The Springs (3 buildings directly across the road to AP, Carriage House (Check-In Lobby, the main pool which is zero entry and has a slide, and Community Hall where there are activities and games). The path to the ferry boat to DTD is behind AP as well.
> 
> Carousel Park (4 buildings on the lake across from DTD, to the East of the Springs, has its own nothing-fancy pool, views of DTD and a walking path to DTD Marketplace).
> 
> Grandstand (4 buildings to the West of the Springs set to open sometime this spring, has its own themed pool, closest walkway to the ferry boat dock, and to Carriage House).
> 
> Only areas that may see you walking farther are the Carousel and Paddocks, though distances aren't that bad.
> 
> Study the map and when you check in you'll see what's available. I had requested Carousel Park in December, was to be given the Paddocks but asked sweetly if there was anything closer and got the Springs.
> 
> 
> 
> Or patios. We had a ground floor unit so that was a patio, ala Polynesian style.
> 
> 
> 
> A combo gift shop and cafeteria. They specialize in flatbread sandwiches, which seemed like mini-pizzas but with cheese, potato and meat. A bit unusual and very tasty. I think I enjoyed the breakfast most though. I got a kid's-size portion of Mickey waffles with sausage. Under $5 I believe. My dad got the whole shebang for $10 which included eggs, bacon, potatos, bread, etc.
> 
> The decor strikes me as a tad art noveau, rounded corners, jeweled mobiles hanging from the ceiling, wood and steel furniture in that funky artisty style. Oh, and every table has a drawing easel with paper and crayons to entertain the kids. They'll hang up some of the artist renderings as well.
> 
> AP is in the main building, down the hall from the Carriage House and separated by a comfy hallway with couches and conversation areas, and bathrooms. AP is also where you can buy your emergency food supplies for your unit: milk, juice, bread, microwavables, alcohol, etc. But it will come at a premium as all vacation club stuff does.
> 
> The new sit down restaurant (Turf Bar & Grill) is supposed to be very good. I've heard raves about the cheeseburgers. It's behind AP.



I thought Congress Park was supposed to be near DTD?  Thanks for the detailed info though, as yo usay I need to have a look on a map.  Don't suppose you know where I can find one online?

Ap sounds good, especially the breakfast!   DH fancies The Turf Bar, but I think we'd rather use out TS credits on park restaurants mainly.

Thanks

Can't wait!


----------



## bpmorley

Treacle44 said:


> I thought Congress Park was supposed to be near DTD?  Thanks for the detailed info though, as yo usay I need to have a look on a map.  Don't suppose you know where I can find one online?
> 
> Ap sounds good, especially the breakfast!   DH fancies The Turf Bar, but I think we'd rather use out TS credits on park restaurants mainly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Can't wait!



Congress Park is directly accross the water from DTD.  It is the closest to DTD.  Maybe 5 minute walk into the market place.  You can also walk from the main bldg(AP, carraige house) to the west end of DTD.
AP is good.  But we also prefer to eat at other places while we are there.


----------



## TreesyB

So I just booked today:  March 1st 2007 - just a quick overnight, and then we will be on our way to Ft. Myers from there.  I love that I can do that and not feel bad or guilty that I'm wasting a stay.

And then the big trip will be Dec. 30/07 to Jan. 3rd /08     I'm looking forward to NYE at Disney!


----------



## CinderellasSister

Thanks to all who have posted such beautiful pictures of our beloved SSR!!!     I'm really looking forward to our first trip home in May, just a mere 91 days from now!   I'll be sure to take lots of pictures and return the favor when I come home.  Wishing safe trips to you all and wonderful, happy vacations!!!


----------



## Glorydaz

found some more of our SSR photos to share...can't wait to go back!































Michelle


----------



## ansky922

Great pics 

I can't wait until April 1st  1st time at new home


----------



## bpmorley

ansky922 said:


> Great pics
> 
> I can't wait until April 1st  1st time at new home



That's cool, you're going on my birthday.


----------



## sammax

I rented points on the DIS for our first trip to SSR Dec.1-7/06. Fell in love with SSR and bought in. We're planning our fisrt trip as owners in Oct. with our grown son and daugher in law. They've never been to WDW, and I'm so excited to show them my new second home!!

Peggy


----------



## Starr W.

Whoever posted those pictures, no fair! It's -4/-20 Wind chill here in lovely Perrysburg OH this morning.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Doesn't ANYONE have more pictures of the new area?  I guess when there's so many pretty things to take pictures of, a construction area isn't priority...

I am really curious as to what the views will be like.  I am thinking it will be mostly golf course, but from the map I have in my hard bound book, the only view I see is that of the map key to DTD!

I will be able to book our GV at the end of Feb for the trip my DH and I are hosting for my cousin and her family.  They've never been down there and she and her DH are so excited it is making me crazed with excitement too!  I am stressing over booking CP, because it is close to DTD and has amazing views and Grandstand because it seems to have great amenities, not too far from stuff and close to ferry bridge.  Decisions, decisions...

With my luck in booking views, we will have the only GV with a view of the AK composting area (just kidding, I am pretty sure that doesn't even exist).  I honestly seem to get really subpar views when I am bringing other people for whom I really want to make a special memory.  When my dh and I are alone, we get amazing views!  Oh well, it is STILL Disney and I am STILL on vacation and of course, it is dvc, my one true home!  Besides, they won't know what they are missing even if we don't get a great view!

By the way, here in MN, it isn't supposed to be above zero degrees until sometime on Tuesday (has been below zero since Fri).  Can't even tell you how cold the windchill is!


----------



## MinnesotaChill

I hope it is okay to post this here, it does have to do with SSR and people seem so willing to help here. 

For those of you who book at 11-months.  Do you call daily?  Does it make a difference?

I know at BWV, I call daily to request standard view because those go first, but not sure if I am looking for DTD view in a GV if I will have to call daily.  I know there is more inventory at SSR, but any idea how they place you in your rooms by preference?  Is it by when you book or when you check in?  Do they use room ready?  Am I going to suffer if I don't check in on Sat (ie: lose out to those who do check in Sat- Sat?)?  We plan to be in the GV Sun-Thurs, but could be convinced to check in Sat if it meant a better overall experience.  Currently we plan to do a value the first night as everyone arrives so that we will all really be blown away when we check into the GV together on Sunday.  This also means I can get over to SSR early, early on Sun to "check-in" and then spend the day at the pools or DTD while we wait for it to be ready.

Just when I'd figured out the BW, now I've decided to challenge myself with a new resort!


----------



## summergolf

Like Sammax we went to SSR first time just 3 weeks ago bought and made ressies for our first trip in October as well.  Also going with grown child (a daughter)....parallel universe


----------



## summergolf

I have heard a few posts that have said different things about requesting certain buildings on your ressie.  Can you request and receive a certain bldg at SSR?


----------



## tomandrobin

summergolf said:


> I have heard a few posts that have said different things about requesting certain buildings on your ressie.  Can you request and receive a certain bldg at SSR?



You can request, but there are no guarentees. The only room request that is certain is for special needs, like ADA and such.


----------



## BroganMc

Treacle44 said:


> I thought Congress Park was supposed to be near DTD?



Oops, it is. I was half right. I got the initials correct. 

It's Congress Park. The Carousel is on the opposite side of the resort by the main entrance. Two buildings there.

For maps, well here's one:


----------



## BroganMc

MinnesotaChill said:


> For those of you who book at 11-months.  Do you call daily?  Does it make a difference?



I haven't and I've booked 4 trips in the last year. One was for New Year's Eve. Availability seems to more than match owner demand at SSR.

Now there are limits. For instance, when I tried to book an accessible studio for early December at just under the 7 month window, none were available. Since these can be in limited supply, I see similar things happening with Grand Villas. A one bedroom was available though. And when I went to book an accessible studio for New Year's, booking a 3 night stay to include Jan 2, availability was fine. I booked at the 11 month window there, but for an all inclusive stay.

Keep in mind BWV is much smaller than SSR and those standard rooms are in high demand for the cheap points. I believe SSR has 36 GV whereas BWV only has 7; OKW has 27 GVs.



> but not sure if I am looking for DTD view in a GV if I will have to call daily.  I know there is more inventory at SSR, but any idea how they place you in your rooms by preference?  Is it by when you book or when you check in?  Do they use room ready?  Am I going to suffer if I don't check in on Sat (ie: lose out to those who do check in Sat- Sat?)?



I believe they use the "what's being checked out that day and who arrives first to claim it.

Sunday is a huge check-in day for the resort and Friday is a huge check-out day. Not sure how Sat works, but I can't imagine it makes much difference because the point count is so high, especially for a GV.

I think I would just stay at the Value resort and send someone over early to check-in at SSR. When I was checking in on a Sunday in December, I requested Congress Park. I had stopped by the night before on my way home from MK to drop off a scooter. The front desk gal told me it was very busy so my best bet was to get there as early as possible... by 9am. I was staying offsite so I sent my party into a mad dash to check-out and check-in at SSR.

I didn't get Congress Park and they were going to assign me the Paddocks, but I just asked them to look again and see if any other rooms were available that day closer. They ended up giving me the Springs (room 3545, I believe?). I was more than happy with it as it was so close to the main buildings.

Disclaimer: I was booking handicapped rooms and it was December, the busiest time for DVCers.


----------



## bpmorley

Starr W. said:


> Whoever posted those pictures, no fair! It's -4/-20 Wind chill here in lovely Perrysburg OH this morning.



-1 here in philly today


----------



## corinnak

My car told me -13 this morning.  Ahhh!  Winter is finally here!

It makes Florida seem like a dream, though.


----------



## kritter

Count us in as owners at SSR too.. We love it by far the best resort........


----------



## Trippy_D_DooDah

We just bought in late last year and went home for the first time the week before Christmas with our kids and in-laws in tow. I loved it. Two bedroom in Congress Park, wonderful view of DTD, could take the SSR bus or slip over to the Marketplace and catch a bus to the CR. 

I really fell in love with SSR. So much so that we are designing a one bedroom garage apartment in the same layout. However, we would like to use our DVC membership to stay in as many of the different resorts as we can. We will be arriving this Sunday at OKW. Is this normal for new DVC members? Or is it blasphemy in this thread? I really would like to stay at BWV, BCV, & VWL. I just want to try everything out.


----------



## loribell

corinnak said:


> My car told me -13 this morning.  Ahhh!  Winter is finally here!
> 
> It makes Florida seem like a dream, though.



All I can say is OUCH!!!!!!!!! We have had a very strangely cold winter here thati year with lots of ice. It is in the mid 50's already today and will be nice tomorrow but is supposed to get cold again with the possibility of more ice Thursday & Friday . But I could never live somewhere that is as cold as -13. 

Stay warm!


----------



## mamaprincess

Trippy_D_DooDah said:


> However, we would like to use our DVC membership to stay in as many of the different resorts as we can. We will be arriving this Sunday at OKW. Is this normal for new DVC members? Or is it blasphemy in this thread? I really would like to stay at BWV, BCV, & VWL. I just want to try everything out.



There is no such thing as blasphemy in this thread.  I posted the dates for someones OKW trip on the first page first post where the list of SSR Lovers is.  Many DVC owners have more than one home resort and/or affection for more than one DVC resort.  That is part of the fabulousness of DVC.  Enjoy your membership to the fullest and feel free to talk about your other stays right here in the SSR Lovers thread.  We are just here hanging out with our neighbors.


----------



## loribell

Trippy_D_DooDah said:


> We just bought in late last year and went home for the first time the week before Christmas with our kids and in-laws in tow. I loved it. Two bedroom in Congress Park, wonderful view of DTD, could take the SSR bus or slip over to the Marketplace and catch a bus to the CR.
> 
> I really fell in love with SSR. So much so that we are designing a one bedroom garage apartment in the same layout. However, we would like to use our DVC membership to stay in as many of the different resorts as we can. We will be arriving this Sunday at OKW. Is this normal for new DVC members? Or is it blasphemy in this thread? I really would like to stay at BWV, BCV, & VWL. I just want to try everything out.



I think it is just natural to want to try the different resorts. We bought at VWL in 2001. Stayed there on our first trip home in 02, then tried BCV in 03, BCV & VB in 04, stayed at OKW for a big family trip in 05. I got to make a surprise trip in September of 06 for a convention to SSR and then finally made it back to VWL for Christmas with 3 days at SSR at the end of the trip. 

For some reason I don't really have any desire to stay at BWV. I think that is probably because if we are in that area we want BCV so we can use SSR. I will probably continue to stay at BCV & VB every few years but now much prefer to spend my time at VWL & SSR.


----------



## corinnak

mamaprincess said:


> There is no such thing as blasphemy in this thread.




Though I imagine there are a few things a person could say that wouldn't get the warmest welcome - for example, anyone who comes on here and complains that SSR is not "on site" is going to get a stern look or two, at least!   For some reason, that comment always pushed my buttons a little.


----------



## corinnak

I looked a bit when we were there, but never found the trash/recycling rooms at SSR.  I can tell you where they are at OKW, no problem, but they eluded me all week at SSR.  We had a less than a week stay, so it wasn't TOO bad to wait for T&T day, but I would like to know, for future reference.

Has anyone found the trash/recycing rooms at SSR and if so, could you fill me in, pretty please?  

ETA: It's warmed up to -1 (-13 with wind chill).  I don't love this subzero weather, but somehow winter feels all eerie and strange without at least one good cold snap!  The preschool my 3 year old goes to takes the kids outside in almost any weather, but this was apparently over the edge of too cold to take them out.


----------



## loribell

I didn't find them when we were in the Springs in September, we were on the third floor. When we were in the Carousel in December it was just around the corner from our room, we were on the first floor but I did not find it until check out day & I was cleaning the room.


----------



## corinnak

loribell said:


> When we were in the Carousel in December it was just around the corner from our room, we were on the first floor but I did not find it until check out day & I was cleaning the room.



Ah. I was on the third floor when I couldn't find them, too!  Maybe I didn't go far enough in either direction....are they down near the ends or something?


----------



## BroganMc

Trippy_D_DooDah said:


> Is this normal for new DVC members? Or is it blasphemy in this thread? I really would like to stay at BWV, BCV, & VWL. I just want to try everything out.



It only becomes blasphemy when you decide those other places are better and you hope to never stay at SSR again. 

I'd be more surprised if an owner never wanted to try another resort. 

As for me, I anticipated trying all the resorts this year. Alas, other things keep bringing me back to SSR.

May? My dad has a conference in midweek on International Drive. He'll be bringing conference buddies back for dinner at DTD. It's just easier to make SSR homebase so I can enjoy Disney while he's busy, and his friends don't need park tickets to join us.

Oct? Decided to take my sister and her family so we'll need a two bedroom. They love DTD and the water parks, but the kids are too young for Epcot. We'll spend fewer points staying at SSR anyway. And I should know the place inside out by then.

New Years? Well someone around here had to mention the pool party and PI fireworks view. This'll be our first short, fly down to Disney trip in years. If I hadn't heard how great SSR was at NYE, I wouldn't be going at all. I don't envy the crowds at Christmas.

Next year I think we'll be resort hopping to AKV. Probably just a few days as we hate to resort hop mid-trip.

Eventually we'll try them all. I think BCV/BWV are pretty interchangeable for us. The pools hold little interest since we can't do the special features (I'll miss the zero entry). Spring would be good for the F&G festival.

BTW, it's going down to -6 tonight here. So cold my van wouldn't start today. All I can do is dream of May and strolling around my SSR walkways watching the swans and taking the ferry upstream to OKW and POR. Ooh, or a nice cool chocolate ice cream cone from Ghiradelli's on a hot & humid May day.


----------



## kritter

Are the newest building opened yet?? If so anyone got any pictures of them>>>


----------



## mamaprincess

corinnak said:


> Though I imagine there are a few things a person could say that wouldn't get the warmest welcome - for example, anyone who comes on here and complains that SSR is not "on site" is going to get a stern look or two, at least!   For some reason, that comment always pushed my buttons a little.




That's for sure! If you aren't showing love to SSR in this thread you are probably engaging in risky behavior.   I'd hope that would go without saying.  Otherwise, carry on.


----------



## Mickey02

Can I join too?  We own SSR also.  Love it!  Seeing everyone's pictures sure makes me "Homesick"!  We are going again in April.  Counting down the days!!


----------



## dwelty

corinnak said:


> Has anyone found the trash/recycing rooms at SSR and if so, could you fill me in, pretty please?



We had the same problem finding them but finally did.  As you face the building from the parking lot (Where the elevator entrance is). Look to the right of the entire building. Bottom floor on the very right corner of the building there is a little alcove. This is where the trash is collected.


----------



## loribell

corinnak said:


> Ah. I was on the third floor when I couldn't find them, too!  Maybe I didn't go far enough in either direction....are they down near the ends or something?



We were in room 7532 and it was just around the corner from it. I probably walked by it 10 times and didn't notice it. Actually I think the reason I noticed it was because I saw them there taking out the trash as I was getting things cleaned up and ready to go. They sure don't just jump out at you!


----------



## CinderellasSister

BroganMc said:


> All I can do is dream of May and strolling around my SSR walkways watching the swans and taking the ferry upstream to OKW and POR. Ooh, or a nice cool chocolate ice cream cone from Ghiradelli's on a hot & humid May day.



My hands are still cold from the ride home from work.  I almost started to feel warm with these thoughts.... that is until I hit the ice cream part!   I think the news right now is saying it's about 15 degrees right now, without the wind chill.  I'm just glad there's no snow!!  Thank goodness for small favors I guess.  89 days left till I'm feeling the warm Florida sun!!!!


----------



## corinnak

dwelty said:


> We had the same problem finding them but finally did.  As you face the building from the parking lot (Where the elevator entrance is). Look to the right of the entire building. Bottom floor on the very right corner of the building there is a little alcove. This is where the trash is collected.



Oh, that explains it - I never made it to the right hand side of the first floor, just kind of cast about that middle section, and maybe a little on the left.

So if they don't jump out on you, are they at least marked with a sign?  

Oh, one more "where is it" question - I never actually use the ice machines, but are there any at Saratoga?  Are they at the pool areas, maybe?


----------



## graygables

Welllll, I almost had to bail on my SSR contract.  AKL is our favorite place in the whole wide world, next to home.  If DH likes it, that is SERIOUS.  I always said if AKV ever came around, THEN and only then, would I consider DVC.  Santa had different plans and gave us 100 SSR for Christmas.  When they announced AKV, hubby decided we should sell SSR, only problem is, since Santa made The Santa Clause movie franchise, he's a Disney CM now and gets the discount, so selling the contract gets a bit dicey.  Once we found out that we wouldn't qualify as "founding members" anyway, since oldest 2 DDs are CMs (we miss out on some GOOD stuff b/c of that...but I guess we get some good stuff, too!), DH scrapped the sale of the SSR points and decided we should just add on 100 (to get the incentive pricing).  I've never even stayed at SSR and was starting to get depressed about selling our points!

22 days to our first (and not last!) SSR visit!


----------



## tomandrobin

CinderellasSister said:


> My hands are still cold from the ride home from work.  I almost started to feel warm with these thoughts.... that is until I hit the ice cream part!   I think the news right now is saying it's about 15 degrees right now, without the wind chill.  I'm just glad there's no snow!!  Thank goodness for small favors I guess.  89 days left till I'm feeling the warm Florida sun!!!!


 
Its not much warmer here in Maryland! We are so looking forward to our upcoming trips in the warm Floriday sun!


----------



## mamaprincess

graygables said:


> Welllll, I almost had to bail on my SSR contract.  AKL is our favorite place in the whole wide world, next to home.  If DH likes it, that is SERIOUS.  I always said if AKV ever came around, THEN and only then, would I consider DVC.  Santa had different plans and gave us 100 SSR for Christmas.  When they announced AKV, hubby decided we should sell SSR, only problem is, since Santa made The Santa Clause movie franchise, he's a Disney CM now and gets the discount, so selling the contract gets a bit dicey.  Once we found out that we wouldn't qualify as "founding members" anyway, since oldest 2 DDs are CMs (we miss out on some GOOD stuff b/c of that...but I guess we get some good stuff, too!), DH scrapped the sale of the SSR points and decided we should just add on 100 (to get the incentive pricing).  I've never even stayed at SSR and was starting to get depressed about selling our points!
> 
> 22 days to our first (and not last!) SSR visit!



AWWW.  You will love SSR and so will he.  You guys will probably end up adding on since Addonitis is almost guaranteed to strike all DVC members at one time or another.  Then you will have even more points.  You guys maybe can do a split stay. AKV will have more than enough rooms to accomodate at the 7mos window.  We just added on for the love not really out of neccesity.


----------



## tomandrobin

graygables said:


> Welllll, I almost had to bail on my SSR contract.  AKL is our favorite place in the whole wide world, next to home.  If DH likes it, that is SERIOUS.  I always said if AKV ever came around, THEN and only then, would I consider DVC.  Santa had different plans and gave us 100 SSR for Christmas.  When they announced AKV, hubby decided we should sell SSR, only problem is, since Santa made The Santa Clause movie franchise, he's a Disney CM now and gets the discount, so selling the contract gets a bit dicey.  Once we found out that we wouldn't qualify as "founding members" anyway, since oldest 2 DDs are CMs (we miss out on some GOOD stuff b/c of that...but I guess we get some good stuff, too!), DH scrapped the sale of the SSR points and decided we should just add on 100 (to get the incentive pricing).  I've never even stayed at SSR and was starting to get depressed about selling our points!
> 
> 22 days to our first (and not last!) SSR visit!



You won't be disappointed with both of your purchases!! We now own at both and are looking forward to spending time at each resort.


----------



## BroganMc

tomandrobin said:


> Its not much warmer here in Maryland! We are so looking forward to our upcoming trips in the warm Floriday sun!



Tell me about it. I'm in MD too. My car refused to start yesterday. And here I am huddled up next to a heater dreaming of warmer days in Saratoga. (Yes, I nearly froze myself with ice cream talk. Sorry 'bout that.)

I remember being there last April/May. It was boiling hot the day we left. My poor little skin went beat red. I had so many layers of sunscreen on I was like a greasy fish. Just 3 more months to go and I am so there.


----------



## BroganMc

graygables said:


> Welllll, I almost had to bail on my SSR contract.  AKL is our favorite place in the whole wide world, next to home.  If DH likes it, that is SERIOUS.  I always said if AKV ever came around, THEN and only then, would I consider DVC.



Now, now, there's nothing wrong with sharing your love. We all have big hearts. But I think you'll find you enjoy both types of vacations.

SSR will give you that touch of adult nightlife and easy downtime, while AKV gives you the exotic feel.

I'm planning a split trip next year: 3 days at AKV and 9 at SSR. I'm really into the spirit of adventure, I'll try to do a few days at BWV or BCV.


----------



## Disney_Mama

I am an SSR owner and hope to soon be an SSR Lover.  We will be going home for our first trip to SSR March 3rd.  I can't wait.  It is so nice to see all of the great pictures and to read lots of nice comments.


----------



## Treacle44

BroganMc said:


> Oops, it is. I was half right. I got the initials correct.
> 
> It's Congress Park. The Carousel is on the opposite side of the resort by the main entrance. Two buildings there.
> 
> For maps, well here's one:



That's perfect thanks v much! 

Hope I'm ok posting on here, there's more traffic than the UK DVC forum/board.

T
x


----------



## loribell

Treacle44 said:


> That's perfect thanks v much!
> 
> Hope I'm ok posting on here, there's more traffic than the UK DVC forum/board.
> 
> T
> x



Well of course you're welcome here. Tell everyone over on the UK DVC forum to join us if you would like.


----------



## tomandrobin

Disney_Mama said:


> I am an SSR owner and hope to soon be an SSR Lover.  We will be going home for our first trip to SSR March 3rd.  I can't wait.  It is so nice to see all of the great pictures and to read lots of nice comments.



We'll be there March 2-5....See you There!


----------



## tomandrobin

Treacle44 said:


> That's perfect thanks v much!
> 
> Hope I'm ok posting on here, there's more traffic than the UK DVC forum/board.
> 
> T
> x



LOL...After almost a year on this forum and I didn't even realize the there was a DVC section under the UK forum.  

Well anyway, welcome to our side of the DVC forums!


----------



## Treacle44

Thanks for making me feel very welcome  

T
x


----------



## SaratogaShan

Just dropping in to say HI!

Next trip is 5/26-6/1 2007! 

Can't wait!


----------



## sm4987

All of these pictues are making me want to go home!!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

SaratogaShan said:


> Just dropping in to say HI!
> 
> Next trip is 5/26-6/1 2007!
> 
> Can't wait!


 
Leave the light on for us - we'll be there 6/4/07


----------



## tiggercrew

Just did an add on at SSR during the F&F promo.  We've never stayed there but can't wait to give it a try.  Now if I can just get some nice "neighbor" to cancel their trip during Spring Break I can get in for a few days...any takers?


----------



## Paulieuk1969

We purchased 220 points at SSR last month after going on the tour in December, looking forward to our first trip home in July.


----------



## BroganMc

tiggercrew said:


> Just did an add on at SSR during the F&F promo.  We've never stayed there but can't wait to give it a try.  Now if I can just get some nice "neighbor" to cancel their trip during Spring Break I can get in for a few days...any takers?



I wish I had made ressies. Anything to get out of this frigid cold. Went outside today just to run an errand. My nose froze from car to door. Brrrrrr!


----------



## tomandrobin

BroganMc said:


> I wish I had made ressies. Anything to get out of this frigid cold. Went outside today just to run an errand. My nose froze from car to door. Brrrrrr!



Its rediculous out there today!


----------



## TreesyB

I'm glad to get away for even a long weekend!


----------



## tiggercrew

BroganMc said:


> I wish I had made ressies. Anything to get out of this frigid cold. Went outside today just to run an errand. My nose froze from car to door. Brrrrrr!



Ok, even I have to admit you need the Florida heat more than I do.  Atlanta was near 60 degrees yesterday...guess you guys are getting our winter also!


----------



## tomandrobin

tiggercrew said:


> Ok, even I have to admit you need the Florida heat more than I do.  Atlanta was near 60 degrees yesterday...guess you guys are getting our winter also!



Yesterday when I left work at 5, it was 23 degrees.

Right not this morning its 16 degrees. 

We have 3 weeks and 1 day to ....  _time!_


----------



## wltdsnyfan

tiggercrew said:


> Ok, even I have to admit you need the Florida heat more than I do.  Atlanta was near 60 degrees yesterday...guess you guys are getting our winter also!



Yes, I want FL heat to.  With out the Winchill it is -7 here as I type this.  I won't get the SSR heat till July, but I will get some FL heat in Port Charlotte at the end of this month.  I can not wiat to be thre.  Oh Wll.  

Have a good day eveyone.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Just popping in to say HI to all of my SSR family. The wind chill here is -4 degrees this morning. How I wish I were back on that balcony watching DTD wake up. I envy all of you who are going soon. I have to wait until Halloween.


----------



## Firebug

Ok, yesterday left for work at 7:30 A.M.  The temp was -9 below zero the wind chill was about -20 below zero.  No those are not typos.  We live 8 miles from the Canadian border.  I sure could use some Florida heat.

FB


----------



## athenna

Look at my ticker!!!!!!
My trip is coming soon!!


----------



## conciergekelly

Yea!  Athenna!  Have fun!


----------



## cobbler

SSR owner / lover here too 

Wish I was down there. Here in MI schools were closed for 2 days and that is a very very rare occurance. Actual air temps were below 0 with windchills at -20 and higher.

This weekend it will get up to a balmy 20! 
Break out the shorts


----------



## liznboys

athenna said:


> Look at my ticker!!!!!!
> My trip is coming soon!!



Me too!!


----------



## liznboys

cobbler said:


> SSR owner / lover here too
> 
> Wish I was down there. Here in MI schools were closed for 2 days and that is a very very rare occurance. Actual air temps were below 0 with windchills at -20 and higher.
> 
> This weekend it will get up to a balmy 20!
> Break out the shorts



Hey cobbler, I grew up in Portage/Kzoo!  I feel for you in these wintery days!!  Here in MD our schools were closed yesterday.  It snowed, I don't know, _maybe_ 2 inches the night before??  I still laugh about how easily things are closed down here due to snow!  Ice I can understand, but this was just fluffy snow. lol  It's almost completely melted now, just random patches here and there.  It is cold though!  (Not as cold as you have it though. lol)


----------



## conciergekelly

cobbler said:


> SSR owner / lover here too
> 
> Wish I was down there. Here in MI schools were closed for 2 days and that is a very very rare occurance. Actual air temps were below 0 with windchills at -20 and higher.
> 
> This weekend it will get up to a balmy 20!
> Break out the shorts



I live in Michigan and our schools were the only ones in the metro area that weren't closed. The some kids in the highschool  had a sit in to protest. The police showed up and everything. I think the cold is getting to all of us.  I wanna go to Disney too. Waaaaaa.


----------



## edk35

We just became SSR owners/DVC members on Jan. 31st. I am so excited and I just love reading the DVC forums. I can't wait to stay at SSR. I have yet to figure out just when we are going but my gut tells me it might be sooner than waiting til next Jan.  

Denise


----------



## btrim

We love SSR.  We bought in 2004 and we have loved all of our trips to our Home.  We have taken my sisters and their husbands and one of my sisters and her husband bought while we were on the Disney Cruise this past month.  Can't wait to share the magic with them on upcoming trips.  It was -7 this morning.  Not sure what the wind chill was, but I sure do miss my Florida sunshine and heat.  Our last trip was January, 2007 and we aren't planning another trip until December, 2007.  This could change since our son is coming home from Iraq (third deployment) this next week, and sometimes he and his family go down for a few days for some R&R when he returns.  They purchased at SSR in 2005.  They love SSR just like we do.  Well, neighbors hope to see some of you around our HOME someday.


----------



## corinnak

I'm in Minnesota and it feels like winter here too.    If it gets up to 20, I don't know about shorts, but I'd go without a jacket.   Seriously, it is amazing how good those double digits feel after being subzero for a while.

But enough about the weather.......Saratoga Springs!  I wonder if we could go around the room and each say what we would like to do if we were at Saratoga Springs right now? 

For myself, I am torn between looking for turtles and fish from the bridge and getting a Pina CoLava.....maybe I could combine those two!  

Anyone want to see my pictures of the Saratoga Swans?  I just love that there are swans at SSR - I think they are possibly symbolic because it seemed for so long like SSR was considered an ugly duckling, not fitting into the expectations of the "little three" resorts , but now, it seems to have turned into a beauty.  If that isn't too cheesy an interpretation of the wildlife in the ponds.....











Oh, and one more, just for fun:


----------



## kritter

Anyone have any pics of the new pool area that they could share???


----------



## loribell

Great idea Corinna! I would love to be sitting on a balcony in Congress Park and enjoying that beautiful DTD view. Or maybe taking a nice leisurely walk over to DTD and enjoy a great meal, some shopping and a nice leisurely walk back home. 

Who's next?


----------



## corinnak

kritter said:


> Anyone have any pics of the new pool area that they could share???



The closest I got was the backside of the pool building.  There were construction workers about during the day.


----------



## kritter

corinnak said:


> The closest I got was the backside of the pool building.  There were construction workers about during the day.



Thanks,, for sharing!!!!

Looks neat though!!!


----------



## summergolf

I cant believe we were just down in WDW 3 weeks ago....seem like forever ago...thats what 3 weeks of miserable cold weather does to you...October 7th seems so far away


----------



## Loco4Disney

I don't think I've chimed in on this thread.  We are new SSR members (got the paper work today!    But, I can already tell by what everyone has said on these forums and the pictures that have been posted, that my family is going to be VERY happy there.  Love the grounds and the location is great...I don't understand why some others see it as bad.  It has a dedicated bus line!! Or, you can walk or boat to DTD.  Sounds like the best of both worlds to me!!  Can't wait for our first trip on New Years!!  The resort appears very serene.  But, we'll keep that our little secret!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

loribell said:


> Great idea Corinna! I would love to be sitting on a balcony in Congress Park and enjoying that beautiful DTD view. Or maybe taking a nice leisurely walk over to DTD and enjoy a great meal, some shopping and a nice leisurely walk back home.
> 
> Who's next?


 
Okay, I haven't been to SSR yet, but I love to be warm,  hate, hate, hate to be  - so, I would like to be sitting on the balcony, soaking up the sun and the sounds and the smells, and drinking either a cup of coffee or a yummy drink -( what is a pina colava? ) depending on what time of day it is


----------



## btrim

I would be sitting out on my balcony watching the swans in the lake and having a glass of wine with my husband.  My kids would be next door in the own room (grown children) and the grandchildren could come and go as they wish between the rooms.  Sun would be shining and we would be discussing what we were going to do the next day.  We would be either in Congress Park so we could walk to DTD or in the Paddock just over the bridge.  We loved it there because you could enjoy the lake as you walked over to the main pool or you could enjoy the quiet pool right outside our building.  There would be not snow and there would be no subzero weather.  Just sunshine and Mickey!

Oh I forgot to say one of our favorite things about SSR is that you can be a bus ride away from all the action, but then you can relax in the quiet of the resort.  Oh how I miss my HOME!


----------



## tfc3rid

My fiance and I have stayed at all of the DVC resorts in WDW except SSR.  I'm going to be adding on to my existing 2 contracts and I'm leaning more towards SSR than AKL (if the deal is better of course...)  I really don't care what home resort I have since I currently own contracts at BW and BCV.  I do love OKW and SSR though...  Truly Home Away from Home.


----------



## cobbler

I miss home already.


----------



## loribell

I have been sitting here, sick of the cold, dreary weather thinking about what my dream trip would consist of. (I know it really isn't bad here compared to what some of you are dealing with but we aren't used to it hanging around for so long here). 

So here it is:
I am going to start off with 10 nights in a 2 bedroom at AKV, concierge of course. During this time we will spend a couple of days at AK, visit BB, the MK & Epcot and get in a round of golf at Winter/Summerland. The rest of the time we will sleep in and enjoy the resort and pool area. 

From there we will head over and spend a week at the Hard Rock Hotel and enjoy the leisurely pace of FOTL at the Universal parks, never having to get up early. There will be lots of pool time as well and several trips to Margarittaville! 

Next we will head to VB for a week of relaxing at the beach. The kids will get to do lots of activities, DD will learn to snorkel and DS will learn to scuba dive! Mom & Dad will just veg out! 

I will end my trip with three weeks (yes I said three) at SSR. We will spend a few more days at the MK, another couple of days at Epcot, a couple of days at MGM and at least one more, but probably two at AK, it is DD's favorite park! In addition we will get in a day at TL and a day at SW. So what am I going to do with the rest of my time? I am going to relax and enjoy this wonderful resort. It will be easy to hop over to DTD to shop, eat or visit DTD. We will get to spend lot of downtime at the pool, community hall and of course the arcade for the kids. 

Yep, that's my dream. Well that and I did figure up how many points it would take to stay from Memorial weekend through the 1st weekend in August, the entire summer, in a 2 bed at SSR - 3093 for 70 nights! Hmmm, I wonder how I could pull that one off?

Anyone else want to dream?


----------



## SaratogaShan

btrim said:


> Our last trip was January, 2007 and we aren't planning another trip until December, 2007.  This could change since our son is coming home from Iraq (third deployment) this next week, and sometimes he and his family go down for a few days for some R&R when he returns.  They purchased at SSR in 2005.  They love SSR just like we do.  Well, neighbors hope to see some of you around our HOME someday.




Would you please tell your son and his family that the Baker family appreciates the sacrifices that they have made in the service of our wonderful country.  You must be a very proud mom!

Thanks to you all!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

corinnak said:


> Anyone want to see my pictures of the Saratoga Swans?  I just love that there are swans at SSR - I think they are possibly symbolic because it seemed for so long like SSR was considered an ugly duckling, not fitting into the expectations of the "little three" resorts , but now, it seems to have turned into a beauty.  If that isn't too cheesy an interpretation of the wildlife in the ponds.....



Not cheesy at all corinna. I think that's a wonderful way to explain the swans. I would also like to tell you again how much I enjoy your photos. They really represent all that is beautiful about our "home away from home".


----------



## BroganMc

Well it is a balmy 13 degrees outside my home today, so I'll share where my mind is:

My trip is in another 2 mos. 25 days, May. It'll be so warm I'll dread even looking at my stuffy fleece pants and sweaters I currently can't live without. All tank top and shorts weather.

I have a week scheduled offsite, so the usual fight of the car will ensue. (Half the party wanting to lounge by the pool till afternoon and the other itching to go out and do something.) But come Sunday, we'll check in to SSR. Monday we have breakfast at Cindy's Castle, so a day at MK. Tuesday we have tickets to La Nouba. That means a day at the resort, sleeping in until 9-10am, then enjoying the zero entry pool until 2 or 3pm. Send someone for munchies and a cool drink. Back to our room for a nap and shower. Then hop the ferry to DTD. Dinner at some restaurant we haven't tried yet: Bongo's or Wolfgang Puck's? La Nouba awaits where we spend the next 2-3 hours continually asking "how do they do that and not break a million bones?" Afterwards, a stroll up West Side, through Pleasure Island. Perhaps get some outdoor margueritas and see if we end up on the stage jumbotron. Do a little window shopping at Marketplace. If Ghiradellis is open, get a sundae and sit on the terrace wathing the lights of our home twinkle in the distance. Ask ourselves what the poor wretched souls back home are doing.

Next three days I'm a convention orphan so solo tours for me. One day, I'll do my Ultimate Disney Challenge: 4 Parks in One Day and stretch Disney's transportation to the limits. Another day, I think I'll ride the ferries up and down and get lost in OKW, POFG and POR respectively. (Must remember to put a "If Lost Send to SSR Room #????" bumper sticker on my power chair.) One more day to sit on my balcony, watch the swans swim by, enjoy some good MP3 tunes and begin to worry my time is almost up on vacation.


----------



## lts862

We are Saratoga owners and lovers.  We purchased points in January of 2004 and then an add on in May of 2004.  We have stayed at Congress Park twice (with our last trip in October, 2006) and twice in the Springs.

We have a lot of things coming up and have not planned a trip for this year.  It is highly possible that we may not get down there this year,  and reading this thread is really making me homesick and sad!!

To everyone going this year have a great time...to those who are making your first trip home...you will LOVE it!!


----------



## corinnak

MAGICFOR2 said:


> ( what is a pina colava? )



It's one of those frozen-type drinks and very delicious.  I wish I had taken a picture.  It contains Bacardi RAZZ Rum blended with Pina Colada Mix and Raspberry Puree.  I did find a beautiful photo posted by Quinn 222 on this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1183926&page=2

I hope it is ok that I repost it here:


----------



## corinnak

DisneyFreaks said:


> Not cheesy at all corinna. I think that's a wonderful way to explain the swans. I would also like to tell you again how much I enjoy your photos. They really represent all that is beautiful about our "home away from home".



Aw, shucks!   Thank you!  I will have to look and see if I have any more interesting ones.


----------



## DBBN

I haven't read the whole thread but wanted to say thank you to all the SSR owners who post on this board.  We just returned from a 5 night stay at your great resort, our second stay there and we thoroughly enjoyed it.

We own at OKW and have stayed there 40 times or so.  When I called MS to reserve this trip (on short notice) I learned OKW had no availability and was pleased we would get the chance to stay at SSR again.  To all SSR owners...thanks for allowing us to enjoy your home.


----------



## BroganMc

DBBN said:


> To all SSR owners...thanks for allowing us to enjoy your home.



Thanks for the love! SSR Owners are a bit like the Rodney Dangerfield of owners on the DIS. 

I'm eagerly awaiting my ferry ride up the river to OKW in May. I've yet to see the place, so I'm looking forward to my look around. I'm thinking of lunch at Olivia's. Looks like a good menu.


----------



## MikeS.

Our 30th anniversary is Dec. 17th. I'm planning our 1st SSR stay for that timeframe. Looking at 12/15 - 12/22 timeframe.

We bought in last March while on our 1st trip ever to WDW. We're going to VB this August with our initial Oct 05 and our 06 points. Will use the Oct 07 points for SSR in December.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

corinnak said:


> Aw, shucks!   Thank you!  I will have to look and see if I have any more interesting ones.



 Bring em' on!!! I have been browsing some of the other "resort groupie" threads and I swear this one has the most grorgeous photos. I am just loving them all. With a predicted blizzard coming in tomorrow it makes me even more homesick for SSR.


----------



## lts862

BroganMc said:


> Thanks for the love! SSR Owners are a bit like the Rodney Dangerfield of owners on the DIS.




 That was good!!!  At this time last year, it seemed like we were always battling!!    Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## Luckymommyx2

DisneyFreaks said:


> Bring em' on!!! I have been browsing some of the other "resort groupie" threads and I swear this one has the most grorgeous photos. I am just loving them all. With a predicted blizzard coming in tomorrow it makes me even more homesick for SSR.



I hear ya'!  I'm already homesick!!  I'm starting to feel guilty for not staying at SSR again for our next trip.  We decided to try BCV for this trip but the next one we'll definitely go back to SSR.  Hopefully I can get one of those golf course views!  

I remember the last day of our SSR stay.  We woke up early, had a light breakfast in our room then strolled around the lake.  We ended up in the hot tub by 8am.  No one was around so it was really quiet and it was just the most gorgeous morning.  Not a cloud in the sky.   Okay, I didn't think it was possible to get even more homesick.   

Bring on more pics!!


----------



## happyj

Last year we was looking forward to going home for the first time . 
We bought into SSR without looking but felt disney would not let us down. 
The feed back on the boards was very negative about SSR and we were a little worried . 
Well we were not dissapointed at all We love SSR and it is our favourite . 
we do stay at the others for the experience but SSR is where we finish and stay the longest. 
We think it is so relaxing and the pools are wonderful and very convenient for DTD and so I go on .
I feel home sick  
Still the boards keep me going.


----------



## corinnak

Seriously, did you guys see that poll for which resort would be best for a romantic trip without parks or kids?  It was an SSR landslide.  I didn't even vote!

Also, I must say, for now anyhow, I love that even for the busy times, our resort seemingly does not require 7am daily phone calls at the 11 month window. I am not sure if that is a function of inventory being always added at this point or just the sheer size, or the other SSR members being new to the system.  I probably shouldn't get too comfortable with that, now.


----------



## BroganMc

corinnak said:


> Seriously, did you guys see that poll for which resort would be best for a romantic trip without parks or kids?  It was an SSR landslide.  I didn't even vote!



I missed that. Where was it?



> Also, I must say, for now anyhow, I love that even for the busy times, our resort seemingly does not require 7am daily phone calls at the 11 month window.



I'm kinda nervous what the next year will bring. All those AKV owners with points to use and only 1/3 of the resort available for booking. If it does sell quickly, the whole system could get cramped.

I think we need to fan the flames about SSR being a moneygrubbing excuse for DVC. Then maybe all those new owners will stay far, far away and consider ours the place of last resort.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

BroganMc said:


> I missed that. Where was it?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1355040

I started the thread and as a new SSR owner I can't tell you happy happy the results made me and DH.


----------



## nhdisnut

How about this Bald Eagle from our room in CP!  We love SSR and can't wait to bring my parents their for their  first trip to WDW in over 10 years - in only 67 days! (but who's counting!) 






I have a few other SSR pics that can be found at the link in my signature.....


----------



## corinnak

BroganMc said:


> I'm kinda nervous what the next year will bring. All those AKV owners with points to use and only 1/3 of the resort available for booking. If it does sell quickly, the whole system could get cramped.



Well, those developer's points may cause that to be an issue over the next 7 month, I suppose, but I imagine that a lot of the AKV add-on owners (myself included) are going to be looking at using their AKV points to stay at AKV.  I don't know that they can sell points for the rest of the resort - the unfinished part, that is - and let people use them before the units are ready, can they?  

You may be right, though.  We should probably change the title of this thread for starters.  Something like "SSR Owners etc - eh, it's ok, I suppose."


----------



## BroganMc

corinnak said:


> Well, those developer's points may cause that to be an issue over the next 7 month, I suppose, but I imagine that a lot of the AKV add-on owners (myself included) are going to be looking at using their AKV points to stay at AKV.  I don't know that they can sell points for the rest of the resort - the unfinished part, that is - and let people use them before the units are ready, can they?



I posed that question on another thread and was told no, but then I'm highly suspicious. Not having the other building ready until '09, SSR's approaching sell out status this year, and DVC's desires to keep the ball rolling make me doubt they'd just stop selling points.

Perhaps this'll just be a problem in a year or two's time when the only way to get a new membership (outside of resale) is as an AKV member. Sure the ones buying in now are doing it to augment their trips or give themselves second home resort choices, but it's those new members I'm thinking of. AKV is great, but it also a very remote location. And any new members will be looking to try other resorts in the system. Something within walking distance preferably, or at least with more than one method of transportation.

BCV/BWV will always have the Epcot & MGM proximity, VWL has the bus/boat route to MK, and SSR has the DTD location. And all the other secret advantages we've discovered. Plus virtually every resort will be cheaper to book for AKVers making it a tempting proposition. 

I just think in the long run we'll see our home booking advantage become more important. But then I could be wrong. In which case I'll be doing happy dances all over the place.


----------



## BroganMc

TenThousandVolts said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1355040
> 
> I started the thread and as a new SSR owner I can't tell you happy happy the results made me and DH.



Ah that thread. Interesting to see who posted what. I think you definitely get influenced by your owned resort.

FWIW, I do think that jacuzzi would make a romantic addition to your getaway. Also, if you an AP holder, I'd look into a DDE over the DDP. DDE works at virtually all the restaurants in DTD. Oh and get tickets to Cirque. It makes for a good date night thing. And the AMC theater shows some 3D movies. I like going for matinees and then an early dinner.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

BroganMc said:


> Ah that thread. Interesting to see who posted what. I think you definitely get influenced by your owned resort.


I don't know that anyone knew my home resort other than post history- I don't think I mentioned my home in the thread and I just added (after that thread died) my countdown which shows I am an ssr owner.


----------



## tomandrobin

nhdisnut said:


> How about this Bald Eagle from our room in CP!  We love SSR and can't wait to bring my parents their for their  first trip to WDW in over 10 years - in only 67 days! (but who's counting!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other SSR pics that can be found at the link in my signature.....



How cool is that picture!!


----------



## tomandrobin

BroganMc said:


> BCV/BWV will always have the Epcot & MGM proximity, VWL has the bus/boat route to MK, and SSR has the DTD location. And all the other secret advantages we've discovered. Plus virtually every resort will be cheaper to book for AKVers making it a tempting proposition.



Well, not to be silly, but it will be close to Animal Kingdom! Just a short bus ride from the resort. But honestly, I wouldn't call that an advantage. My daughter would!


----------



## tomandrobin

BroganMc said:


> Also, if you an AP holder, I'd look into a DDE over the DDP. DDE works at virtually all the restaurants in DTD. Oh and get tickets to Cirque.



We use both the DDE and DDP during the year. It depends on where and what you eat to make the DDP worth while. When we go in March, we will use our DDE, AP and DVC discounts. In May, we are using the DDP and DDE for drinks. In October we won't use the DDP, but in December we will.

We really plan out out dining for our trips. We know that in May, our Anniversary trip, we have several real nice dinners planned! In October, we are going to hit the F&W festival and the related parties and shows. In December, We will go back to the DDP for two reasons. First the DDE is not good on holidays. Second, with the huge crowds, we like to have a nice sit down dinner and not worry about the parks.

Its hard to keep track of all the different discounts AP, DVC and DVC. I have all sorts of print outs at home, but I still forget.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

BroganMc said:


> I think we need to fan the flames about SSR being a moneygrubbing excuse for DVC. Then maybe all those new owners will stay far, far away and consider ours the place of last resort.


----------



## BroganMc

tomandrobin said:


> Well, not to be silly, but it will be close to Animal Kingdom! Just a short bus ride from the resort. But honestly, I wouldn't call that an advantage. My daughter would!



But you cannot WALK there. The thing about these legs of ours is usually there is no standing in line, no waiting for the transportation to show up, just get up and go to use them.

Granted, I roll but then I don't fancy taking my powerchair for a stroll on that busy road. Nearly got clobbed driving my car there last December. That Shelbourne Road? has become a busy connector it seems.


----------



## tomandrobin

BroganMc said:


> But you cannot WALK there. The thing about these legs of ours is usually there is no standing in line, no waiting for the transportation to show up, just get up and go to use them.
> 
> Granted, I roll but then I don't fancy taking my powerchair for a stroll on that busy road. Nearly got clobbed driving my car there last December. That Shelbourne Road? has become a busy connector it seems.



True, but you can't walk to MK from VWL. It probably will be faster to take the bus at AKL to Ak, then the boat from VWL to MK.


----------



## BroganMc

tomandrobin said:


> True, but you can't walk to MK from VWL. It probably will be faster to take the bus at AKL to Ak, then the boat from VWL to MK.



Yes I did mention VWL didn't I? You got me there. VWL is not really convenient for walking anywhere. Much more of a retreat like AKV will be. I guess VWL lovers could point out MK is usually open later than AK so it's a night time advantage. I kinda expect it to be a bit of a draw between the two resorts, assuming you love the nearest park.

To me OKW, VWL and AKV will all have the same kind of hassles for night time entertainment. Well except that OKW and VWL will have something much closer to get to by night after 7pm.

For me, I think I'd just use AKV as a short destination add-on for my trip. Spend a couple nights there to enjoy the resort and do AK,but I wouldn't venture much farther out. I stayed at *** one year and know how fast the bus system can be and how tedious. The idea of going back to our room midday was laughable. It was strictly an all day journey. And by the time we got home, our plans to go somewhere afterwards quickly died. I spent a lot of dinners in the food court because I was just too pooped.


----------



## tomandrobin

> To me OKW, VWL and AKV will all have the same kind of hassles for night time entertainment. Well except that OKW and VWL will have something much closer to get to by night after 7pm.




First, I agree about those three being lumped together. Night life may be a real downer staying at AKV. 

I'm guessing that what AKV lacks in location, it will make up with resort theming, like VWL.


----------



## liznboys

nhdisnut said:


> How about this Bald Eagle from our room in CP!  We love SSR and can't wait to bring my parents their for their  first trip to WDW in over 10 years - in only 67 days! (but who's counting!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other SSR pics that can be found at the link in my signature.....



Wow, awesome picture!  I looked at the ones in your sig. link too, beautiful.


----------



## ginkyoo

We just bought in January and had just a one night stay last weekend. We loved SSR sooooo much that - on the last day of our recission period - I called to cancel our 160 point contract in favor of a 200 point one!!!

It is a beautiful resort with lovely rooms. The grounds are like your both close and far from everything.

I can't wait for out next visit - thinking maybe May but have to get these 2 contracts figured out before I can do anything - lol.


----------



## conciergekelly

ginkyoo said:


> We just bought in January and had just a one night stay last weekend. We loved SSR sooooo much that - on the last day of our recission period - I called to cancel our 160 point contract in favor of a 200 point one!!!
> 
> It is a beautiful resort with lovely rooms. The grounds are like your both close and far from everything.
> 
> I can't wait for out next visit - thinking maybe May but have to get these 2 contracts figured out before I can do anything - lol.




WELCOME HOME I agree, it is a great place.


----------



## tomandrobin

ginkyoo said:


> We just bought in January and had just a one night stay last weekend. We loved SSR sooooo much that - on the last day of our recission period - I called to cancel our 160 point contract in favor of a 200 point one!!!
> 
> It is a beautiful resort with lovely rooms. The grounds are like your both close and far from everything.
> 
> I can't wait for out next visit - thinking maybe May but have to get these 2 contracts figured out before I can do anything - lol.



*Welcome Home!*

There is a bit of a learning curve, but hang around here a bit and you'll be an expert in no time!


----------



## tfc3rid

Good Morning!

I added on to my exiting 2 contracts yesterday (BWV and BCV) for 150 points at SSR!!!  So, I'm glad to be part of the family!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

We got our ME reservations done for June     

First Trip Home - meeting by Baby Sis    

I can't wait to experience SSR!!!!  Thanks for letting me


----------



## BroganMc

Not to let this thread get buried by all the chatter. So what things do you all most look forward to doing when staying at SSR?

My May trip I have a night out to DTD planned with tickets to La Nouba. I'm thinking of dinner at Wolfgang Puck's or Bongos. Years ago when we stayed at All Star, I passed the chance to go to Bongos. My parents and siblings went and ended up doing the conga through the restaurant. I always thought I missed something.

I also want to take an early morning stroll over to DTD. Like 8am to get breakfast at Earl of Sandwich and shop in Marketplace before the crowds and heat pick up. I did that one year staying offsite and got my AP's. It was such a joy to be there when you could actually see where you were headed.

Spiderman 3 is coming out then. I can use my AMC Movie Watcher card and get freebie snacks. I wonder if they honor the free popcorn on Wednesdays like my local theatre.

And of course, I want to take my ferry ride up to OKW. Olivia's has a table for me, I just know it. I'm also eager to stroll the byways of PO.

Oh and I am so club hopping at PI. Adventurer's Club is so charming. Gotta catch that Irish dancer at Raglan Road too. When I went in December I picked her one night off.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm looking forward to our dinner at Fulton's Crab House - heard it was great, couldn't get in last time we were there, and  Spending quiet time with my DH after my DSIS and kids go home.    I am looking forward to experiencing SSR and knowing we own a part of it, at least!  I'm looking forward to watching my family members experience the magic for the first time ever!   No matter what we do, they will be amazed!  It is so fun to see it through a "newbie's" eyes!

Oh, and Hoop-De-Doo!  I have heard so many great thiings about that, also!  I love the pageantry of Disney shows!


----------



## bpmorley

I love the short walk to DTD.  Raglan Road here we come .  My wife loves the slide @ high rock springs.  I love the 8 furlong running trail.  I love the colors.  I can't wait to see how the landscaping grows in.


----------



## CinderellasSister

I'm looking forward to our first trip home.  We made LaNouba reservations for the night we arrive.  It should give the kids something to do without bugging about going to the parks.  That we'll save for the next day. I'd like to try out the pool and slide I hear so much about.  I think the kids will really like that.  I plan on taking a million pictures, so I can savor every piece of it until the next trip.


----------



## corinnak

I am looking forward to taking some time at Community Hall - I feel like we missed out last trip!  Also, we would like to rent bicycles.  I think that it might be fun to get an all-day rental for a "resort day."   Of course the surrey bikes look fun too.....

I am probably most excited to see that new pool and splash area!  It looks to me to be about the size of a quiet pool, but the theme looks like it might be fun.  I do question the wisdom of putting a race track around a pool, given that a common refrain of lifeguards the world over is "Don't run!" but it seems like the splash area will be fun.  I think it might be fun to do a little SSR pool hopping - going from High Rock Springs over to the Grandstand and back again.


----------



## barlitz

We will be at Raglan Rd this Friday night


----------



## nhdisnut

liznboys said:


> Wow, awesome picture!  I looked at the ones in your sig. link too, beautiful.



Thanks!


----------



## polyhm83

We are heading to SSR in March for our first trip home. I know at WL they have scavenger hunt or hidden mickey sheets for the kids to do. I was just wondering if SSR has anything like that. TIA  
PS my kids aren't that young but I think they would like that


----------



## tomandrobin

barlitz said:


> We will be at Raglan Rd this Friday night



You Dog! Tilt one back for the rest of us!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

polyhm83 said:


> We are heading to SSR in March for our first trip home. I know at WL they have scavenger hunt or hidden mickey sheets for the kids to do. I was just wondering if SSR has anything like that. TIA
> PS my kids aren't that young but I think they would like that



Quoting and bumping- I would like to know this too! They had them at ASMO and my kids LOVED it.


----------



## CinderellasSister

Woo-Hoo!!!!  Just booked another trip home to SSR Dec 7-12!!!!    Now I'll finally get to see WDW all decked out for Christmas!!!


----------



## dwelty

We love SSR.  We happen to own there and have visited the other DVC resorts and like them but plan on spending our trips at SSR.


----------



## barlitz

We are packing    should be sitting by the pool by noon tomorrow


----------



## SaratogaShan

barlitz said:


> We are packing    should be sitting by the pool by noon tomorrow




Oh, I wish I were small enough to fit in your suitcase!

If you have a chance, see if you can get more pics of the grandstand area?

Pretty please?!

Have a great trip!


----------



## conciergekelly

I just made my plans  yesterday for a 2 BR at SSR for Thanksgiving / my son's 17th birthday.  We usually go 2 times a year but  traded points for Concierge Collection in D.C. this summer instead of one of usual Disney trips. So it will almost be a year between Disney visits. It is killing me. Boy, I feel like a spoiled brat.


----------



## conciergekelly

barlitz said:


> We are packing    should be sitting by the pool by noon tomorrow




Have a great trip! Have a cool one by the pool for us.


----------



## Starr W.

barlitz said:


> We are packing    should be sitting by the pool by noon tomorrow



  that I won't be going till May! 


Have a Harp lager for me at Raglan Road.


----------



## corinnak

conciergekelly said:


> I just made my plans  yesterday for a 2 BR at SSR for Thanksgiving / my son's 17th birthday.  We usually go 2 times a year but  traded points for Concierge Collection in D.C. this summer instead of one of usual Disney trips. So it will almost be a year between Disney visits. It is killing me. Boy, I feel like a spoiled brat.



I will see you there, Kelly!   D.C. sounds like a neat trade-in, too.


----------



## conciergekelly

corinnak said:


> I will see you there, Kelly!   D.C. sounds like a neat trade-in, too.



  I enjoyed your trip report, Corinna. See you at SSR.


----------



## bpmorley

Starr W. said:


> that I won't be going till May!
> 
> 
> Have a Harp lager for me at Raglan Road.



I won't be going til Dec(planned, anyway) but I will have lots of harp for you it you want


----------



## corinnak

conciergekelly said:


> I enjoyed your trip report, Corinna. See you at SSR.



Thanks - I'm glad you liked it, - I still have to finish that puppy (there was a dramatic end that I had intended to write about, but my laptop holding the last days pictures is, er, indisposed. 

It's a long way off, and I have a good deal of travel to do before then, but I am looking forward to it already!

Here are a couple of fairly mundane photos to tide us over:

The walk from the last carousel building towards the FIRST bus stop and rest of the resort:






The glorious bus stop (I know, maybe not glorious, but I have no end of love for the way they are able to accomodate two busses at once!).











The elevators - thank goodness for them.  When we stayed at OKW, I was glad we were on the 1st floor with a stroller and WC for my grandmother.  ANY floor is great at SSR!






And who the heck notices the floor of the elevators?  Well, I guess I do, but only if there are shimmery GOLDEN tiles involved.  I was so impressed!






And finally a couple of scenic ones - early morning on the balcony:






And finally, check out that gorgeous carousel fountain!  I tell you, it was a treat to walk by this every day.


----------



## Marshay

Wow, those little touches (like the elevator floor) really make me wonder what other little touches go unappreciated at SSR.  I'm a newbie...going in September for our first time and can't wait to really check out this resort.  I admit I didn't want to buy SSR at first but the more I hear, the better I think it is.

Thanks so much for the pics and reports...SSR just looks relaxing and enjoyable...like your favorite pair of jeans...


----------



## Fatalbie

Corinna,
Nice pics.  I felt like all I did was take photos and now I look back and realize it was the some of the everyday views that were so great and I didn't capture many of them!! 
Jim


----------



## BroganMc

Fatalbie said:


> Corinna,
> Nice pics.  I felt like all I did was take photos and now I look back and realize it was the some of the everyday views that were so great and I didn't capture many of them!!
> Jim



Of 1000 pics I snapped in December, I found I took absolutely 0 at my resort. I have kicked myself mercilously over that.

In my defense, I think I was just so relaxed when I was there that I sort of slipped out of commando vacation mode. (Previous week I was at a Marriott and busy ferrying a Disney newbie friend about to all the parks. I was plumb tuckered by the time we got to SSR and put him on the Magical Express home.)

Corinna, I love that fountain image. Anyone else notice the swan detail on it? Now I know why those SSR ponds/lakes have swans. God, those are the most graceful creatures I've ever seen.


----------



## PBader

We really loved our Oct 06 stay at our 3rd DVC home.  It was a very relaxing place to be.  All of the water was wonderful.  The elevators are great.  I loved being able to walk to DTD.  We enjoyed the pool area and the restaurant (although the name escapes me at the moment).  It was a great stay.  Can't wait to go back.


----------



## bpmorley

Marshay said:


> Wow, those little touches (like the elevator floor) really make me wonder what other little touches go unappreciated at SSR.  I'm a newbie...going in September for our first time and can't wait to really check out this resort.  I admit I didn't want to buy SSR at first but the more I hear, the better I think it is.
> 
> Thanks so much for the pics and reports...SSR just looks relaxing and enjoyable...like your favorite pair of jeans...



I think, as far as DVC resorts, that most of the little touches don't go unnoticed.  As DVCer's we go to WDW more often then most people.  Most people maybe go once in their lifetime.  They're on commando mode.  I would think most DVCer are in a more relaxed mode.  JMHO


----------



## corinnak

Marshay said:


> Wow, those little touches (like the elevator floor) really make me wonder what other little touches go unappreciated at SSR.  I'm a newbie...going in September for our first time and can't wait to really check out this resort.  I admit I didn't want to buy SSR at first but the more I hear, the better I think it is.
> 
> Thanks so much for the pics and reports...SSR just looks relaxing and enjoyable...like your favorite pair of jeans...



You have a point about the little touches at SSR, I think.  There are lots of subtle things about SSR that make it a great place to stay.  Yes, it doesn't hit you over the head with them in the planning stages like some other DVC resorts (mini waterpark, themepark in walking distance etc. etc.) but when we stayed there, we found a lot of things to really love about the place.  Yes, some of them are subtle, but they add up.   

I think it is a little fancier than jeans, but I get your point.  I think, if I may, that SSR is like a pair of dress shoes that are attractive and unbelievably comfortable, too.


----------



## conciergekelly

Wow. Great pictures. Now I am officially homesick.


----------



## Barb

While I don't own points at SSR, I do love it there! My last few trips have been SSR stays.  In fact, I'll be staying there in just three short weeks! I check in March 16th! I can't wait to get there!


----------



## tomandrobin

corinnak said:


> I will see you there, Kelly!   D.C. sounds like a neat trade-in, too.



First, Love the Pics!! Everytime I see pics of the resorts, it just takes me back to SSR!! 

Second, let us know how the trip to DC goes for you. I am interested in doing something like that, but really want to hear feedback on the experience first!


----------



## athenna

Doing the single digit dance today! 
My 1st solo trip ever in just 9 days!!! 
I can't wait to be relaxing @ SSR. 
Hope the weather is good!


----------



## Starr W.

bpmorley said:


> I won't be going til Dec(planned, anyway) but I will have lots of harp for you it you want




I'll have one for you in May!


----------



## corinnak

athenna said:


> Doing the single digit dance today!
> My 1st solo trip ever in just 9 days!!!
> I can't wait to be relaxing @ SSR.
> Hope the weather is good!



Wow, athenna!  That is coming right up!  Have fun getting ready to go!


----------



## mamaprincess

Hi all

My girls and I have all been sick with the flu.  Now all three of my girls have upper respiratory infections.   There is no rest for the weary.

Anyway I'll try to update the first page this weekend with the new names that I have seen.  Welcome home to all the new SSR Lovers!   Hope everyone is doing ok.

Athenna, come back and tell us all about your trip ok. Have a magical, pixie dust filled time.


----------



## Starr W.

mamaprincess said:


> Hi all
> 
> My girls and I have all been sick with the flu.  Now all three of my girls have upper respiratory infections.   There is no rest for the weary.
> 
> Anyway I'll try to update the first page this weekend with the new names that I have seen.  Welcome home to all the new SSR Lovers!   Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Athenna, come back and tell us all about your trip ok. Have a magical, pixie dust filled time.




Sorry to hear that. Mine usually get sick in March . The youngest has had a bad virus/cold at that time for 3 yrs straight. Doctor laughed about his consistancy. 

 so everyone gets better.


----------



## liznboys

I hope your girls feel better soon mamaprincess!!


----------



## corinnak

Fatalbie said:


> Corinna,
> Nice pics.  I felt like all I did was take photos and now I look back and realize it was the some of the everyday views that were so great and I didn't capture many of them!!
> Jim



Thanks!  And of course now that you are a member, you'll have plenty of future photo opportunities at our resort.   



BroganMc said:


> Of 1000 pics I snapped in December, I found I took absolutely 0 at my resort. I have kicked myself mercilously over that.
> 
> In my defense, I think I was just so relaxed when I was there that I sort of slipped out of commando vacation mode. (Previous week I was at a Marriott and busy ferrying a Disney newbie friend about to all the parks. I was plumb tuckered by the time we got to SSR and put him on the Magical Express home.)
> 
> Corinna, I love that fountain image. Anyone else notice the swan detail on it? Now I know why those SSR ponds/lakes have swans. God, those are the most graceful creatures I've ever seen.




Brogan,
Don't kick yourself - I have never taken enough resort photos before, and do you know why I took enough this time?  I never would have done it if I hadn't been inspired by that DVC resort photo thread AND if I hadn't been writing that live report.  It never would have occurred to me to take so many "hotel" pictures before.  The first time I took a few resort photos was on my third Disney trip, and I realized that those are some of the photos I most enjoy looking at.  

That fountain is a nice one, for sure.  I love the little swans at the bottom. Just SO attractive.  That whole BBQ pavilion/fountain area is a really pretty little garden.  I think I might have preferred to have a quiet pool and laundry facility in that area.  There is no cuter picnic area, though!


----------



## mamaprincess

Thanks Starr W. and liznboys.  They are getting their slowly but surely.


----------



## tomandrobin

mamaprincess said:


> Hi all
> 
> My girls and I have all been sick with the flu.  Now all three of my girls have upper respiratory infections.   There is no rest for the weary.
> 
> Anyway I'll try to update the first page this weekend with the new names that I have seen.  Welcome home to all the new SSR Lovers!   Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Athenna, come back and tell us all about your trip ok. Have a magical, pixie dust filled time.



I hope everyone gets well soon!!


----------



## Treacle44

Lovely photos Corinnak!


----------



## TreesyB

great pics!  i'll be there in less than a week.  Looking forward to Mickey pasta!  Hope they still sell it at Artist Pallete!


----------



## disneymom8589

mamaprincess said:


> Hi all
> 
> My girls and I have all been sick with the flu.  Now all three of my girls have upper respiratory infections.   There is no rest for the weary.
> 
> Anyway I'll try to update the first page this weekend with the new names that I have seen.  Welcome home to all the new SSR Lovers!   Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Athenna, come back and tell us all about your trip ok. Have a magical, pixie dust filled time.[/QUO
> 
> Get well wishes to your family and thanks, again, mamaprincess for starting this fantastic thread!


----------



## disneymom8589

corinna - Your pictures are definitely not "mundane"!  They are beautiful and full of gorgeous details.  I can hardly wait for our 1st trip "home" in July!!


----------



## Disney_Mama

7 More days for our first trip home to SSR   I also have two kids home sick.   Both DD woke up in the middle of the night with fevers.  At least we still have 7 days to get better.


----------



## corinnak

TreesyB said:


> great pics!  i'll be there in less than a week.  Looking forward to Mickey pasta!  Hope they still sell it at Artist Pallete!



You mean the kind that comes in a box and you cook it on the stove?  The definitely sell that at AP, as of last month.    The stuff from the restaurant was just regular, though.  Have a super trip!


----------



## corinnak

I'm so glad that everyone has been enjoying the photos - It is a pleasure to share them with you, and I certainly had fun taking them, especially the things that aren't photographed as freqently.  I think I probably have a few more that I haven't posted yet. 

I hope that everyone's kids (and selves, even!) feel better soon.  There are some rough viruses going around this year, for sure.


----------



## disneymom8589

Disney_Mama said:


> 7 More days for our first trip home to SSR   I also have two kids home sick.   Both DD woke up in the middle of the night with fevers.  At least we still have 7 days to get better.



Get well wishes to your DDs!   I'm a 2nd grade teacher and this winter has been especially bad for illnesses.


----------



## TreesyB

corinnak said:


> You mean the kind that comes in a box and you cook it on the stove?  The definitely sell that at AP, as of last month.    The stuff from the restaurant was just regular, though.  Have a super trip!



oh yes, the pasta you cook.  i love it and want to stock up a little until our next trip home in December.  and i want to give some away to friends with kiddies who i know would love it.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

corinnak said:


> Here are a couple of fairly mundane photos to tide us over:



Well you've gone and done it again corinna. Made me even more homesick for SSR!  Love love love your pictures. Never mundane. Always awesome.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

mamaprincess said:


> Hi all
> My girls and I have all been sick with the flu.  Now all three of my girls have upper respiratory infections.



So sorry to hear about your girls mamaprincess. I hope they are feeling better real soon.


----------



## summertyme

Hi All...
I'm so glad to find this thread. I'm new to the list but have owned at SSR since Nov. 2003. We've made many trips and LOVE it there! Our next trip will be Aug 16-24 '07. Hope to meet some of our neighbors.


----------



## athenna

Welcome summertyme!!! 



One week from now, I will be at the airport on my way home to SSR!


----------



## chuckcorden

In 28 days, I will make my first visit to SSR but certainly not my first to WDW.   

I haven't read every msg in this thread (ah-h-h, too many msgs, not enough time  ) but I certainly intend to do so.


----------



## Lost boy

After lurking around for about a month we finally bought on 2/18.  150 pts at SSR thru DIS.  After reading this thread we can't wait to go home for our first stay.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Home, LostBoy!

I am anxiously awaiting my 1st trip home, too!


----------



## tomandrobin

Lost boy said:


> After lurking around for about a month we finally bought on 2/18.  150 pts at SSR thru DIS.  After reading this thread we can't wait to go home for our first stay.



Welcome Home Lost boy


----------



## ont/ohana

Welcome home lost boy!! You will love it!!


----------



## barlitz

We just got back tonight and We believe the SSR is in a class of its own, We have stayed at other resorts but SSR is the best!!!   We were in Congress Park with a view of DTD, the grounds were perfect. The Grandstand was supposedly to be turned over to DVC today if it meets there approval, We checked out the new pool its got a great kids interactive area. We took a lot of photos and will post in the next few days. The pool veiw in the Grandstand area will be popular.We also ate at the Turf club and it was great. While we were at dinner at Cinderellas royal table the family next to us was selected to spend the night in her Castle, pretty cool.


----------



## BroganMc

Sooner the better you do the trip report barlitz. I'm eager to see what the new pool area is like.

How many room buildings are standing? Just the initial two or are all 4 up.


----------



## disneymom8589

Lost Boy!  Enjoy many trips to come!


----------



## tomandrobin

barlitz said:


> We just got back tonight and We believe the SSR is in a class of its own, We have stayed at other resorts but SSR is the best!!!   We were in Congress Park with a view of DTD, the grounds were perfect. The Grandstand was supposedly to be turned over to DVC today if it meets there approval, We checked out the new pool its got a great kids interactive area. We took a lot of photos and will post in the next few days. The pool veiw in the Grandstand area will be popular.We also ate at the Turf club and it was great. While we were at dinner at Cinderellas royal table the family next to us was selected to spend the night in her Castle, pretty cool.



Glad to hear you had a geat trip! Looking forward to seeing those pictures. We will be arriving Friday....Wahoo!


----------



## Starr W.

barlitz said:


> We just got back tonight and We believe the SSR is in a class of its own, We have stayed at other resorts but SSR is the best!!!   We were in Congress Park with a view of DTD, the grounds were perfect. The Grandstand was supposedly to be turned over to DVC today if it meets there approval, We checked out the new pool its got a great kids interactive area. We took a lot of photos and will post in the next few days. The pool veiw in the Grandstand area will be popular.We also ate at the Turf club and it was great. While we were at dinner at Cinderellas royal table the family next to us was selected to spend the night in her Castle, pretty cool.




Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## DutchsMommy

Hi!
I had a heart to heart with DH over the weekend and he agreed to buy into SSR DVC!   Unfortunately they must be really busy there as my guide has yet to call me back.   I am worried about the incentive coming to a close (March 4th I believe) and how llong it might take to get all the paperwork in order.

Does anyone know the process involved in finalizing the deal with DVC?  How is the paperwork managed (fax/mail/verbal?).  We are anxious to join and the wait is killing me.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Dutch's Mommy- You just need to talk to your guide before March 4 and give a verbal agreement to purchase (You may have to put $500 down or something like that- can be put on a CC over the phone)  Then they will send you the paperwork.  It doesn't matter if your paperwork comes back after March 4- you will still get the special pricing.


----------



## Starr W.

DutchsMommy said:


> Hi!
> I had a heart to heart with DH over the weekend and he agreed to buy into SSR DVC!   Unfortunately they must be really busy there as my guide has yet to call me back.   I am worried about the incentive coming to a close (March 4th I believe) and how llong it might take to get all the paperwork in order.
> 
> Does anyone know the process involved in finalizing the deal with DVC?  How is the paperwork managed (fax/mail/verbal?).  We are anxious to join and the wait is killing me.




If you leave a message with your guide stating you want to buy and it's before the deadline, they will honor the deal.

I don't dial my guide's direct line, but call the main number. Mine called me back after he was supposed to leave for the day when I left a message that I was ready to do an add-on and had the CC handy!

The paper work comes really quickly, called for my add-on on Saturday pm and I had the FedEx box on Thursday.


----------



## BroganMc

tomandrobin said:


> Glad to hear you had a geat trip! Looking forward to seeing those pictures. We will be arriving Friday....Wahoo!



Wanna take a pedometer with you and measure the remaining sections of the resort? Pedometers don't for us gals using wheels.  

Here's the latest map. I improved on it with Caskbill's pedometer measurements.






For anyone wondering, the Congress Park pool is directly across from PI. The farthest building on the right is across from LegoLand in MarketPlace. And the ferry dock is next to the walkway to WestSide and OKW, generally across from the Westside parking lot.


----------



## tomandrobin

BroganMc said:


> Wanna take a pedometer with you and measure the remaining sections of the resort? Pedometers don't for us gals using wheels.
> 
> Here's the latest map. I improved on it with Caskbill's pedometer measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone wondering, the Congress Park pool is directly across from PI. The farthest building on the right is across from LegoLand in MarketPlace. And the ferry dock is next to the walkway to WestSide and OKW, generally across from the Westside parking lot.



I wonder why the "white line" didn't go across the bridge. We always use the bridge, its a straight shot to AP and the pool.

By the way, I don't have a pedometer.


----------



## tomandrobin

> Wanna take a pedometer with you and measure the remaining sections of the resort? Pedometers don't for us gals using wheels.



Don't they sell those mileage things you can mount to bikes that measure distance and speed? Or maybe GPS?


----------



## BroganMc

tomandrobin said:


> Don't they sell those mileage things you can mount to bikes that measure distance and speed? Or maybe GPS?



Not sure they work on wheelchairs though. I'll look into it. GPS is too expensive for me (it is what Caskbill used though). I was thinking of those cheap pedometers you can get in the health equipment section of Walmart. They're like $20. Clip to your belt buckle. The measure based on your gait.

As for why he didn't go across the bridge, you gotta ask him. I think he was just figuring on a loop around the resort. So much talk about the long distances at the time he took his measurements. June of last year.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

but this might be a more appropriate place for my question:

I have 2 trips planned for SSR coming up- I have a DTD view requested for my New Year's trip- 
I am taking a 3 night trip in May- just DH and I in a studio- I think we are planning on going to DTD each day but we don't mind long walks at all. We will be taking the ferry to OKW at 1 point. We are just hoping for a quiet trip, definately frequenting the hot tub, and relaxing at the resort. Where would you request and why?


----------



## DutchsMommy

Thanks to all those that responded to my post.  

  I am proud to say we are now officially SSR members!!   

We are extremely excited and looking forward to many trips 'home'.


----------



## BroganMc

TenThousandVolts said:


> I am taking a 3 night trip in May- just DH and I in a studio- I think we are planning on going to DTD each day but we don't mind long walks at all. We will be taking the ferry to OKW at 1 point. We are just hoping for a quiet trip, definately frequenting the hot tub, and relaxing at the resort. Where would you request and why?



You might try the Paddocks by the quiet pool. The buildings next to that bridge. It's one step further from the main area, but close enough not to be unreasonable.

People have often reported the Paddocks are quiet. They span the back of the resort so depending on your building, you are either closer to Congress Park, the Springs or Carousel. Walk to DTD is farther but you can also take the ferry if you like. You'll need to catch the ferry to OKW in DTD anyway.

The other option is Grandstand. It should be open in part by then. Not sure how busy the pool area will be though. Yet it is the closest to the ferry dock. And if you like a long walk, you can take the footpath to OKW or DTD. Distance is just over a mile, through golf course and woods, all paved for golf carts. I'd probably take the ferry back to DTD though.


----------



## summergolf

DutchsMommy said:


> Thanks to all those that responded to my post.
> 
> I am proud to say we are now officially SSR members!!
> 
> We are extremely excited and looking forward to many trips 'home'.




Welcome Home!!!!!!


----------



## disneymom8589

DutchsMommy said:


> Thanks to all those that responded to my post.
> 
> I am proud to say we are now officially SSR members!!
> 
> We are extremely excited and looking forward to many trips 'home'.



 neighbor!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Welcome Home DutchsMomma!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thanks for the map BroganMc.  After all the negative talk about the distances - seeing them in writing helps put it in perspective.  Not as much distance as I anticipated.


----------



## BroganMc

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks for the map BroganMc.  After all the negative talk about the distances - seeing them in writing helps put it in perspective.  Not as much distance as I anticipated.



I know. When I checked in last December and discovered they were putting me in the Paddocks (as opposed to Congress Park or the Springs) my heart stopped. All I could think of was how far that would be. I ended up being put in the Springs (very near the bridge to the Paddocks) and went out for a stroll one day. The building they were going to "banish" me to was just across the water. Even my 75 year old father thought it was a short walk.

And we visited AP repeatedly for drink refills, shopping, food, even down to the Carriage House to drop a friend off on the ME.

But thanks to Caskbill for doing the actual measurements. He did a trip report for a number of resorts. The results are surprising. SSR is not nearly as big as people contend.

If anything, I think perhaps the newness of the resort and subsequent young vegetation accounts for more open spaces. It appears farther when it really isn't.


----------



## Merylj

Hello all, we bought last friday  and very pleased we are too! 
I want to ask about the views from the studios. I`m guessing every unit has views over a lake or DTD? I really hate parking lot views.
Also what are the size are the balconies in the studios.
I have done a tour - but it was 18months ago and the memory is not what it was  
I have a worry today as well, we have been given 2006 pts with our purchase with a sept year use. I had to phone my guide yesterday to bank these pts, anyway he hasn`t phoned back - I know they are very busy but?
Any advice?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Merylj said:


> I have a worry today as well, we have been given 2006 pts with our purchase with a sept year use. I had to phone my guide yesterday to bank these pts, anyway he hasn`t phoned back - I know they are very busy but?
> Any advice?



Welcome Home! If your guide provided you with your member  number already then you can call Member Services to bank those points-


----------



## tomandrobin

> Hello all, we bought last friday  and very pleased we are too!


Welcome Home!



> I want to ask about the views from the studios. I`m guessing every unit has views over a lake or DTD? I really hate parking lot views.



There are some Parking lot views, not alot. There will also be golf course views in the new Grandstand section.



> I have done a tour - but it was 18months ago and the memory is not what it was
> I have a worry today as well, we have been given 2006 pts with our purchase with a sept year use. I had to phone my guide yesterday to bank these pts, anyway he hasn`t phoned back - I know they are very busy but?
> Any advice?



You can bank your points online by going to the DVC members website or you can just call member services 1-800*800*9800. You don't need your guide to bank points.


----------



## corinnak

I wanted to share this link to the room breakdown that Doc did.  That man is so cool.

http://disneydoc.homestead.com/SSRFloor.html

The rooms' balconies surround the courtyard, essentially, with some on the outside-side of the U, as well. You can see that it is hallways and staircases that really face out to the parking lots, though.  We had one of those outside U rooms, and did see some parking lot because of the way our particular building was angled.  I imagine that in other buildings, you don't see so much because they aren't turned like that last building in the Carousel. We also saw some garden.


----------



## Sabrina_Mouse

My husband and I just bought at SSR.  I'm so excited! I can't wait to book our first trip.

Now I'm going to go back through this thread and read all of the great things you guys have to say.


----------



## Merylj

Thanks all for the welcome and replies  
I don`t have a member # yet - though if I don`t hear from our guide in the next fews hours I`ll phone member services anyway.
I think we are going to be very happy at SSR.


----------



## ont/ohana

Welcome Home!! We are glad you are now in the neighbourhood!!


----------



## gppnj

Lots of pretty photos in this thread. And it's clear that the grounds will be even prettier once the greenery grows in a bit more.


----------



## missymagic

I love all the DVC resorts but there is some tranquil about SSR...sometime it seems like you are the only family there. I love that!!!  I tend to go in the off-season but there isn't much not to like.  so welocome home!!!


----------



## jns

Merylj said:


> I have a worry today as well, we have been given 2006 pts with our purchase with a sept year use. I had to phone my guide yesterday to bank these pts, anyway he hasn`t phoned back - I know they are very busy but?
> Any advice?




Hope you get it sorted out 
Do you have an e mail address for your guide 
this is how we keep in touch with ours


----------



## wilma-bride

Merylj said:


> Thanks all for the welcome and replies
> I don`t have a member # yet - though if I don`t hear from our guide in the next fews hours I`ll phone member services anyway.
> I think we are going to be very happy at SSR.



Meryl, I think MS is closed today.  However, we were in the same predicament as you.  We called MS on Saturday to bank our points and mentioned we thought we needed to bank them by 28th feb.  The woman at MS said that with new members they very often give you a few weeks grace for banking as a lot of people aren't able to make the decision straight away regarding whether they want to bank.  So I think you're fairly safe but you do need to call MS as I don't think your guide can do it for you.


----------



## Merylj

All sorted now! Our guide phoned me with a member # and put me through to member services so we got the points banked and 19 nights at SSR booked for this Nov / Dec   
So thanks again


----------



## disneymom8589

home merylj and Sabrina Mouse!!


----------



## bsusanmb

We bought sight unseen in Jan 2006.  We did an add on at SSR within 2 months.  Our first trip was Oct 2006 for 2 weeks with our entire family.  We had two 2-bedroom suites and one studio.  It was awesome.  We returned in December for 2 weeks.  

We also own at VWL.  We have stayed VWL, BCV and OKW.  I must say, SSR is our favorite.  It is so removed and peaceful.  I actually like the large size of the property.  It is spacious.  I also like being able to rent a car and park it outside of my room.

We don't spend any time looking out of our windows, so the view hasn't mattered much.  We have stayed in the Paddocks and Congress Park.  Loved them both.

Had a trip planned for this past week, in fact, I would still be there, but I ended up in the hospital, so had to cancel the day before arrival.  

Our next trip is 4/27-5/5/07.  Can't wait.  I am hoping the new section is open by then.


----------



## CinderellasSister

I've got a question for all the SSR veterans out there....    Does Downtown Disney have fireworks?  If so, is there a schedule somewhere?  Thanks to all!!


----------



## bpmorley

CinderellasSister said:


> I've got a question for all the SSR veterans out there....    Does Downtown Disney have fireworks?  If so, is there a schedule somewhere?  Thanks to all!!



New Years Eve.  Everynight @ midnight.


----------



## tomandrobin

CinderellasSister said:


> I've got a question for all the SSR veterans out there....    Does Downtown Disney have fireworks?  If so, is there a schedule somewhere?  Thanks to all!!



Only on New Years EVE now. I'm not sure about the fourth of July. A few years back they stopped the daily/weekly shows at DTD.


----------



## conciergekelly

We were at SSR last 4th of July. There were fireworks.  They had a pool party at CP. No crowds no fuss.We had a great time. We went to the fireworks at the Magic Kingdom the night before and it was a zoo! Never again. I appreciated the peace and quiet of SSR after that night.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Well it is finally time to leave for our first trip home to SSR.   We are leaving one day early because of bad weather moving in from the west.  Wish us luck with our drive to Portland ME to catch our flight tomorrow.


----------



## conciergekelly

Have a great time. What a great time to go. Enjoy the warmth! Drive safe.


----------



## alldiz

Anyone know if there is scheduled kids activities at ssr?

Is there a table service rest..b,L and dinner?
Thanks
kerri


----------



## tea pot

Wow what a beautiful photo.  
That's what I love about the SSR is the peace and beauty. 
*Thanks* and thanks for this thread.


----------



## liznboys

At about this time tomorrow, we'll be checking into SSR!!   AHHHH, I cannot wait to get back HOME!!


----------



## ont/ohana

Hi when you check in you will get a schedual of the activities for kids.  You are not suppose to leave your kids alone in building but some people did.(there kids were older too) We stayed with our children 5 and 8 while they made t shirts 12.50 I think.  They play music at the pool ( HS musical) and hoola hoops as well as a bingo type trivia game.  THe kids all won the same prize of stickers! My kids were happy with that!
There is a counter service and a table service restaurant both are nice.  My daughter drew a nice picture and a CS made a huge deal of announcing she was the artist of the day- in artist palet (counter).
Go to the disboards.com and click on restuarants and they will give you the menus for everything your heart desires!


----------



## tea pot

wilma-bride said:


> Meryl, I think MS is closed today.  However, we were in the same predicament as you.  We called MS on Saturday to bank our points and mentioned we thought we needed to bank them by 28th feb.  The woman at MS said that with new members they very often give you a few weeks grace for banking as a lot of people aren't able to make the decision straight away regarding whether they want to bank.  So I think you're fairly safe but you do need to call MS as I don't think your guide can do it for you.


Good Luck and a Safe Drive Down.
forcast for New England tomorrow is sunny and warm
High 30's!!  
good day to fly
have a magical vacation


----------



## edk35

liznboys said:


> At about this time tomorrow, we'll be checking into SSR!!   AHHHH, I cannot wait to get back HOME!!



Have a blast Liz..can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## edk35

bpmorley said:


> New Years Eve.  Everynight @ midnight.



WOW they still do this?? I had no idea they still did this. Can you see it from all the areas of SSR?


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

alldiz said:


> Anyone know if there is scheduled kids activities at ssr?
> 
> Is there a table service rest..b,L and dinner?
> Thanks
> kerri



Kerri:

when you check in the CM will give you an events calandar for the week. Some events are scheduled (pool part every sunday for example).  My kids love to do the arts and crafts they offer (free or small fee) every day!

There is a table service rest, (Turf Club Bar & Grill) however when we were there last year it was under renovation, so i can not report on the meals. The Artists Palette offers counter service (decent breakfast) for the other meals you can easily walk to DTD from the Congress Park area, or take the water shuttle...  
Enjoy your trip home!


----------



## The Overgrown Kid

GREAT THREAD!

DW and I just closed last week and we have already booked an Interval week (in Williamsburg) for this summer, as well as a 2 B/R Villa at SSR (HOME SWEET HOME) for Xmas Week!  We're taking the sister-in-law and her family to SSR and we are soooo looking forward to it.

Quick question:  We requested The Springs for our Xmas visit.  DW wanted to be in the middle of the "action."  Can anyone recommend a particular section/view within the Springs that we can request?  Is there a "bad" view?


----------



## alldiz

ont/ohana said:


> Hi when you check in you will get a schedual of the activities for kids.  You are not suppose to leave your kids alone in building but some people did.(there kids were older too) We stayed with our children 5 and 8 while they made t shirts 12.50 I think.  They play music at the pool ( HS musical) and hoola hoops as well as a bingo type trivia game.  THe kids all won the same prize of stickers! My kids were happy with that!
> There is a counter service and a table service restaurant both are nice.  My daughter drew a nice picture and a CS made a huge deal of announcing she was the artist of the day- in artist palet (counter).
> Go to the disboards.com and click on restuarants and they will give you the menus for everything your heart desires!



Thanks...for the info...
Going may 22...cant wait 
Kerri


----------



## alldiz

Really_Goofy_Daddy said:


> Kerri:
> 
> when you check in the CM will give you an events calandar for the week. Some events are scheduled (pool part every sunday for example).  My kids love to do the arts and crafts they offer (free or small fee) every day!
> 
> There is a table service rest, (Turf Club Bar & Grill) however when we were there last year it was under renovation, so i can not report on the meals. The Artists Palette offers counter service (decent breakfast) for the other meals you can easily walk to DTD from the Congress Park area, or take the water shuttle...
> Enjoy your trip home!



Thanks for your response...
Going memorial day week...figured it would be busy...
Will spend lots of downtime at resorts..
I love the dis 
Kerri


----------



## barlitz

I read somewhere that once all the renovations are done at DDT the fireworks and a possible water show will becoming back to DDT,SSR. I will try and search for the article. We are contemplating a trip for June to stay in the new Grandstand probably going to have to put it off til the Fall, to much going on. But we will be cruising the FOS in April out of Miami.


----------



## conciergekelly

I have been wondering about a picture that i saw in the Disney annual report magazine. It has renderings of new projects in the centerfold. Some are already planned and announced and some aren't. Well anyway, there is one of a "new night time water spectacular". It is similar to Fantasmic, laser, water spray animation. That would be cool in that area because it would be a bit more quiet and probably could be seen from both sides of the lake. I have been wondering if that is what they have planned instead of fireworks.


----------



## SaratogaShan

conciergekelly said:


> I have been wondering about a picture that i saw in the Disney annual report magazine. It has renderings of new projects in the centerfold. Some are already planned and announced and some aren't. Well anyway, there is one of a "new night time water spectacular". It is similar to Fantasmic, laser, water spray animation. That would be cool in that area because it would be a bit more quiet and probably could be seen from both sides of the lake. I have been wondering if that is what they have planned instead of fireworks.



I read on one of the WDW fan sites that the night time water show was going to Disney's California Adventure.

Something like that would be PERFECT for Downtown Disney though.  SSR has that lovely viewing platform next to the lake.  It would also keep diners and shoppers at DTD longer into the evening.  They would all stay to see the show.


----------



## conciergekelly

That is probably what it is then. Oh well, one could dream.


----------



## athenna

liznboys said:


> At about this time tomorrow, we'll be checking into SSR!!   AHHHH, I cannot wait to get back HOME!!




Me too!!!! Can't wait!!!!   I need to be back 'home'


----------



## bpmorley

athenna said:


> Me too!!!! Can't wait!!!!   I need to be back 'home'



I'm jealous


----------



## BigMama

congratulations we are too!!!!!!


----------



## mikayla73

I am another SSR owner! We bought it sight unseen while we were at DL last year. We are going for our first WDW trip in Oct. We plan on doing MNSSHP and the F&WF. Talk about starting off big .. lol!

I am trying to figure out a way to go for DH's b-day too as a surprise for him!


----------



## Marshay

Welcome Home!  There are a number of us who bought "sight unseen", so the more the merrier!


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Hi, my name is Erika, and this is a GREAT thread!!!   I had been looking for some review of SSR... we arrive there in just 19 days.   The pictures look fantastic, and we are really excited to try out a new resort.

I'm torn about which buildings to request.  At first I thought definitely Congress Park for the DTD view.  But the Springs seems like a really great location for the kids to be near the pool.  Our boys are 5 and 7.

You can add us to the list.... 3/25-4/2


----------



## DutchsMommy

Just booked our first trip 'home'.  DS and I will be travelling to SSR May 17-21.  MS was very helpful as it was my first call.

Now all I have to do is book my flights and start planning our park days - gawd I love this!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Welcome Home to all you new owners!! Our trip is during Halloween. We will have a 2 year old and a 5 year old with us. Do they have trick or treating at SSR and if so where in particular?

Also, help me convince my family to keep our SSR reservations. They are now talking about trying to switch to VWL or OKW.


----------



## Ariel8676

Wow this thread is great..i posted WAY back on PG 1 i think..lol
Anyway just wanted to let you all know how excited i am....just got off the phone with MS and booked our next trip to SSR for 8/15-8/23!!!! This will be our 4th trip "home"in 2 years...


----------



## edk35

Ariel8676 said:


> Wow this thread is great..i posted WAY back on PG 1 i think..lol
> Anyway just wanted to let you all know how excited i am....just got off the phone with MS and booked our next trip to SSR for 8/15-8/23!!!! This will be our 4th trip "home"in 2 years...




We will be there those exact dates too. Well we are staying at BWV for our first 4 nights then moving to SSR. Our first trip  home.


----------



## DutchsMommy

DutchsMommy said:


> Just booked our first trip 'home'.  DS and I will be travelling to SSR May 17-21.  MS was very helpful as it was my first call.
> 
> Now all I have to do is book my flights and start planning our park days - gawd I love this!



Flight booked, DME booked.   
Waitlisted for BWV just in case (DS can't get over the appeal of the slide there LOL) but I am looking forward to SSR.

Now I can look in to park day planning, grocery order and AP vs. MYW.

Then I just have to fill time for 2 months until we can go.  Better get a ticker going - the DIS police are going to make me remove a pic from my siggie and I wanna keep them all LOL.


----------



## Ariel8676

Woohoo...just wanted to update, just booked airfare.. $117 per person.!!!!!!!


----------



## edk35

Ariel8676 said:


> Woohoo...just wanted to update, just booked airfare.. $117 per person.!!!!!!!



Congrats....we got 79 each way but am hoping to get a lower ding fare from SW before then.


----------



## CinderellasSister

edk35 said:


> Congrats....we got 79 each way but am hoping to get a lower ding fare from SW before then.



Can you change your tickets with Southwest once they're booked???  I didn't know that!!!  How do you do it??


----------



## edk35

CinderellasSister said:


> Can you change your tickets with Southwest once they're booked???  I didn't know that!!!  How do you do it??


  You sure can. I always book SW as two one way tickets. That way if there is a ding fare or it just goes down....you go into their on line site....travel center and enter some info. and you can get a credit for one of the "one ways" and apply that to the other "way" so you get the credit applied to one of the one ways and the fare goes down. Then the other one way gives you a credit to use on a future flight...usually one year from when you originally made the ressie. Now.....I got lucky twice for our Jan. trip. I got a lower fare then I got a ding. So I went from 79 one way to 40 one way and 59 on the other. Hope this made sense. LOL


----------



## jgus

Which airline has $117?  The best we could do from Detroit was $197 for April 15-20th.

It's our first DVC trip.  We are new members.  We bought SSR without seeing any of the resorts.  Hopefully we made a good decision!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Okay, not to be   but I figure that the SSR owners would be the best to ask.  Does anyone know how early the bus leaves for AK?  We have 8am Breakfastsaurus ressies, and all of a sudden I was wondering how we will get there?


----------



## CinderellasSister

edk35 said:


> You sure can. I always book SW as two one way tickets. That way if there is a ding fare or it just goes down....you go into their on line site....travel center and enter some info. and you can get a credit for one of the "one ways" and apply that to the other "way" so you get the credit applied to one of the one ways and the fare goes down. Then the other one way gives you a credit to use on a future flight...usually one year from when you originally made the ressie. Now.....I got lucky twice for our Jan. trip. I got a lower fare then I got a ding. So I went from 79 one way to 40 one way and 59 on the other. Hope this made sense. LOL



Wow! I never knew! Thank you!!     And to think that it was shear dumb luck that I did happen to buy 2 one way tickets instead of round trip!  When Southwest was only booking until May 10, it forced me to buy one way down, then wait until they extended it so I could get my return flight on the 13th!  And I had stopped checking their fares!  I'll have to go back to watching it now.  Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## conciergekelly

jgus said:


> Which airline has $117?  The best we could do from Detroit was $197 for April 15-20th.
> 
> It's our first DVC trip.  We are new members.  We bought SSR without seeing any of the resorts.  Hopefully we made a good decision!!!



Spirit has non stop and great sales from Detroit. Infact right now there is a 1 cent sale to Tampa in March and April. (Hurry)This is my main airline. I have always-had pretty good service and reasonable prices.

I also signed up for the Travelocity Fare watcher which tells me when there is a deal. I have to be flexible though. Right now it says that fares are 103.00-163.00. But I find it to be a bait and switch thing. But sometimes I get lucky.

Also you can check other airports. I have gone out of Flint before. It may be a bit further for you than me . I am in South Lyon. It is a small airport and it has nonstop flights from Air Tran and  Northwest. Also Tampa isn't that much further than Orlando so you can check return flights there.

The cheapest I have paid at any time was 123.00 w/tax. Detroit to Orlando, Spirt. The most expensive was Northwest 400.00w/tax at Chrismas.

All of that being said 197.00 isn't too bad.

Yes, you did make a great decision. DVC is the best! You will have many happy trips. Welcome Home!


----------



## corinnak

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay, not to be   but I figure that the SSR owners would be the best to ask.  Does anyone know how early the bus leaves for AK?  We have 8am Breakfastsaurus ressies, and all of a sudden I was wondering how we will get there?



Well, I guess it is maybe a little OT, but if I were you, I would be out at the bus stop by 7am.  The busses start around that time, but it's impossible to know exactly when the AK bus will arrive.  You will likely be early, but that is better than being late.  Have fun!


----------



## Fitswimmer

I'm getting all excited for my next trip home after reading this!!  We're doing a VB/SSR split from May 13-19th.  3 nights at the beach and 3 nights at SSR.  We went on two short visits in November and December too and fell in LOVE with our new home!!

I've already got the December trip booked for 2007-we're going to stay longer this time from 12/16-12/21.  That should be a cool trip!


----------



## Starr W.

conciergekelly said:


> Spirit has non stop and great sales from Detroit. Infact right now there is a 1 cent sale to Tampa in March and April. (Hurry)This is my main airline. I have always-had pretty good service and reasonable prices.
> 
> I also signed up for the Travelocity Fare watcher which tells me when there is a deal. I have to be flexible though. Right now it says that fares are 103.00-163.00. But I find it to be a bait and switch thing. But sometimes I get lucky.
> 
> Also you can check other airports. I have gone out of Flint before. It may be a bit further for you than me . I am in South Lyon. It is a small airport and it has nonstop flights from Air Tran and  Northwest. Also Tampa isn't that much further than Orlando so you can check return flights there.
> 
> The cheapest I have paid at any time was 123.00 w/tax. Detroit to Orlando, Spirt. The most expensive was Northwest 400.00w/tax at Chrismas.
> 
> All of that being said 197.00 isn't too bad.
> 
> Yes, you did make a great decision. DVC is the best! You will have many happy trips. Welcome Home!




We live outside of Toledo and fly out of Metro. I figure any fare I get under $200 with taxes is to the plus side. Though flying around any of the  holidays you're going to be pushing that $400 mark easily, if not more.


----------



## conciergekelly

Fitswimmer said:


> I'm getting all excited for my next trip home after reading this!!  We're doing a VB/SSR split from May 13-19th.  3 nights at the beach and 3 nights at SSR.  We went on two short visits in November and December too and fell in LOVE with our new home!!
> 
> I've already got the December trip booked for 2007-we're going to stay longer this time from 12/16-12/21.  That should be a cool trip!



Sounds like a great trip. The best of both worlds,   a little bit of     and and a little bit of .  Make sure you come and tell us how much fun you had!


----------



## conciergekelly

Starr W. said:


> We live outside of Toledo and fly out of Metro. I figure any fare I get under $200 with taxes is to the plus side. Though flying around any of the  holidays you're going to be pushing that $400 mark easily, if not more.




I have gone out of Toledo too. It is only 1 hr. away from me. I prefer the smaller airports but take whatever is cheapest which is usually metro.


----------



## Starr W.

conciergekelly said:


> I have gone out of Toledo too. It is only 1 hr. away from me. I prefer the smaller airports but take whatever is cheapest which is usually metro.



Have you ever tried Allegiant out of Toledo? I look but they never fly on the days we are leaving(cheap, but you end up at Sanford so no DME) and DH is 6'4" and the leg room is tight. Might work for a trips when we rent a car. 

I hated travelling out of Toledo on business, if a flight is delayed or cancelled you are pretty much SOL(it happened to me more than once) so I preferred DTW as you can usually get back to there without any problems. Plus the prices are usually better. Mayor rails on business leaders to fly out of Toledo, but he uses Detroit on official & leisure travel.  


I know  

Can't wait until our next trip 59 days, kick ourselves for not going for SB after this winter.


----------



## bpmorley

Starr W. said:


> We live outside of Toledo and fly out of Metro. I figure any fare I get under $200 with taxes is to the plus side. Though flying around any of the  holidays you're going to be pushing that $400 mark easily, if not more.



That's about our limit out of Philly.  $200 or less per person


----------



## MAGICFOR2

corinnak said:


> Well, I guess it is maybe a little OT, but if I were you, I would be out at the bus stop by 7am. The busses start around that time, but it's impossible to know exactly when the AK bus will arrive. You will likely be early, but that is better than being late. Have fun!


 
Thanks!  I wasn't sure if the buses would go that early.


----------



## loribell

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay, not to be   but I figure that the SSR owners would be the best to ask.  Does anyone know how early the bus leaves for AK?  We have 8am Breakfastsaurus ressies, and all of a sudden I was wondering how we will get there?



Tammie I would check with the front desk CM's as to when the buses are scheduled to start running that morning to be sure what to expect. I have always heard that they start running by 7:20 for sure. If that is the case then you will have plenty of time to make it to the park on time. 

Have fun! Donald's is one of our favorite breakfasts.

Lori


----------



## conciergekelly

Star w.... I haven't flown with Allegiant. I can't remember what airline I used. We went a couple times with some friends who live in Toledo. They made the arrangements so I don't remember.


----------



## pennst8r

Had to chime in since we just (last week, and yesterday!) bought SSR and AKV!  I am so excited--we'll take our first trip "home" in October.  

Now, I'm going to try to figure out how to get the avatars for my sig....


----------



## NJOGRE

It is our home resort as well. WE love it, So far we stayed in the Springs section NOV 1st-8th 2006 Loved every minute of it. Had a 2 bedroom and a studio. Both were awesome.

Then we went on the disney cruise Feb 11 thru feb 15th. Got to MCO and all flights to Newark were canceled Called up Guest Membership and got a studio for 2 nights also in the springs. Again loved the room.

Can't wait till we go back


----------



## Ariel8676

Just wanted to let you know..the $117 per person round trip i got was Southwest out of Philly...We are going in August...thats practically free..lol


----------



## Muushka

Hi there.  VWL groupie here .

Just wanted to say that we just made reservations for your beloved SSR for this October for a few nights.  This will be our first stay there and we are very excited about it  .

We are not doing a lot of parks this visit, so SSR seemed like a perfect place to stay.  Plus the proximity to Typhoon Lagoon.  That is a park we plan to visit.

SSR here we come!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Muushka said:


> We are not doing a lot of parks this visit, so SSR seemed like a perfect place to stay.


We love the parks but we like to take every other day-off and that is why we have booked SSR for our 1st 2 trips as dvc members.  I want to try all the resorts eventually but SSR really fits with our vacation style.  I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## tomandrobin

pennst8r said:


> Had to chime in since we just (last week, and yesterday!) bought SSR and AKV!  I am so excited--we'll take our first trip "home" in October.
> 
> Now, I'm going to try to figure out how to get the avatars for my sig....



Congratulations on both of your purchases!! We are going in October too, its a great time of the year!


----------



## tea pot

pennst8r said:


> Had to chime in since we just (last week, and yesterday!) bought SSR and AKV!  I am so excited--we'll take our first trip "home" in October.
> 
> Now, I'm going to try to figure out how to get the avatars for my sig....



 Congratulations !!!!! and Welcome to the DVC family
Did you buy at 2 Home resorts at the same time??
That sounds like an interesting strategy. 
SSR is our Home resort and we were thinking of adding points
at BCV or VWL  

I'm also new at this. Help anyone! How do you get a picture of you home resort as part of your signature?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Hey teapot - click on "User CP" then go to Edit Signature

Then click on the little insert image button (looks like a little yellow square with a picture of a mountain on it) then when it says enter url of your image put in this address after the http://
members.cox.net/disneyvacationclub/images/dvc_sigs/ssr.jpg

Then preview and save changes.
Good luck!


----------



## pennst8r

tea pot said:


> Congratulations !!!!! and Welcome to the DVC family
> Did you buy at 2 Home resorts at the same time??
> That sounds like an interesting strategy.
> SSR is our Home resort and we were thinking of adding points
> at BCV or VWL
> 
> I'm also new at this. Help anyone! How do you get a picture of you home resort as part of your signature?



Thank you!

We split our points, 150 at SSR and 150 at AKV.   We wanted to take advantage of the cheaper SSR price, but really wanted AKV.  A smart DISer suggested we could bank/borrow points each year so that we had all 300 at one resort, and could book at the 11 month window there.  This fall it's SSR, next year it'll be AKV.


----------



## summergolf

Fitswimmer said:


> I'm getting all excited for my next trip home after reading this!!  We're doing a VB/SSR split from May 13-19th.  3 nights at the beach and 3 nights at SSR.  We went on two short visits in November and December too and fell in LOVE with our new home!!!




We will be at VB on May 14th for 1 night we had an extra few points to spend


----------



## tomandrobin

pennst8r said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We split our points, 150 at SSR and 150 at AKV.   We wanted to take advantage of the cheaper SSR price, but really wanted AKV.  A smart DISer suggested we could bank/borrow points each year so that we had all 300 at one resort, and could book at the 11 month window there.  This fall it's SSR, next year it'll be AKV.



And once the resort gets fully up and running, I bet there will be availability at the 7 month window. Except for those peak times and high demand units, but in general availibilty.


----------



## MrsNick

Muushka said:


> Hi there.  VWL groupie here .
> 
> Just wanted to say that we just made reservations for your beloved SSR for this October for a few nights.  This will be our first stay there and we are very excited about it  .



Excellent! Yes, come over to the dark side! MWAAAAH!

Seriously, hope you enjoy your stay!   We stayed there for the first time last month, and SSR is a really nice resort.  The pool area is really pretty.  Well, the whole resort is pretty.  Nice, quiet, relaxing.  

I really see us spending time here over the other on-site DVC's, but I really would love to try VWL some time.  It seems like it would also be very pretty. Any suggestions for a tranquil room location at VWL? (DH and I are into peace and quiet on our vacations - I know, odd since we bought into a timeshare to stay at WDW.  We think we can have the best of both worlds, and besides, we really like the Vero Beach option).


----------



## tea pot

Hey Ten Thousand Volts

WOW 
Thanks a bunch for you're help


----------



## tea pot

pennst8r said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We split our points, 150 at SSR and 150 at AKV.   We wanted to take advantage of the cheaper SSR price, but really wanted AKV.  A smart DISer suggested we could bank/borrow points each year so that we had all 300 at one resort, and could book at the 11 month window there.  This fall it's SSR, next year it'll be AKV.


Hi Pennst8r

So if I understand you correctly if you bank or borrow points then
they become one total and can be used at either home resort at the 11 month window. This is great news. 

again, All the Best


----------



## pennst8r

tomandrobin said:


> And once the resort gets fully up and running, I bet there will be availability at the 7 month window. Except for those peak times and high demand units, but in general availibilty.



I don't think we'd be disappointed in any DVC from what I've read.    You're right, the hype will die down.  

To be honest, I was hoping to get BCV or BWV since I'm sure we won't get into AKV in the fall.  We always end up in Epcot for dinner, and it's so nice to just walk back!  

I don't have all the paperwork yet to do anything but sit and think about making ressies.....too bad they aren't as slow when they take your money!


----------



## dwelty

Hey, now that the grandstand section of SSR has opened, does anyone have pictures, especially of the pool area?


----------



## CustardTart

pennst8r said:


> Had to chime in since we just (last week, and yesterday!) bought SSR and AKV!  I am so excited--we'll take our first trip "home" in October...



Hi!  I bought into SSR last week and have already booked my first trip "home" - December 14th - 21st 2007! I'm taking my DS for a sneaky surprise Christmas trip and I CANNOT WAIT!!!! I'm thinking of buying AKV too - just got to _fully_ convince DH... 

Love this thread - full of great SSR info...


----------



## Hollymom1229

Finally have our first trip home planned and can't wait.  We'll be there September 29 - October 6.  We'll have a 2 BDR and a Studio.  Going with my parents, my sister and BIL, my niece, DH, and MIL.  Should be a blast.  We've requested the Springs because MIL will be in a wheelchair for this trip.  Hope at some point DH and I can stay in Congress Park with a DTD view just the 2 of us.


----------



## LivinADream

We sent our deposit check in on March 1st and are waiting for our package to come???  Seems  like forever waiting!!  We're planning on going home for the first time Nov 8-17th.  Hopefully the FedEx man comes knocking soon!!


----------



## edk35

My good friend Liz....aka Liznboys.....is down at SSR with her dh and boys. They arrived this past Sat. for a week..well her oldest came down with the stomach virus in the middle of the night Wed. morning. Nixed that day's plans. Then this morning at 2:30 her 3 year old got it too. They just celebrated his 3rd b'day there on Tuesday. I feel SOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD FOR THEM. This same thing happend to them in Feb. two years ago when they were staying at AKL. They all got it...ruined 5 of their days then. She has two other boys....one is almost 1 and the other 5. She said it is horrible just waiting for the next victim to fall. PLEASE SEND GET WELL VIBES AND PIXIE DUST THEIR WAY. I hope the next time I talk to her that no else has gotten sick. They are to come home on Sunday.  She is so sad right now. She said that a CM at SSR told her that she has heard that several people at SSR have that right now too.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

to liznboys- that is awful.


----------



## twinscandc

Okay...I will do a complete wipe down as soon as we enter our SSR room in 12 days!!  I hate the stomach flu (who doesn't!!!!! ).  

I'm sending well wishes for this family!


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Sending lots of pixie dust that everyone that has it recovers quickly and those who don't have, won't get it!


----------



## BriarRose59

to your friends.

We'll be there on Sunday for a 5 day stay.  It'll be the first time all 4 of us have been since we bought in 2003.  I can't wait!!


----------



## DutchsMommy

DS and I will be staying in a studio at SSR May 17-21.  This is our first trip home.  I am wondering whether there are any preferred locations anyone can recommend for a mom and her 5 yo son.  We will definately want to use the waterslide in the main pool and will be using the buses to the parks multiple times a day.  Proximately to DTD is not as big a concern as we may go over once or twice but that's about it.  I would like to have an idea for when we check in.  As I understand it you cannot request a specific area on your ressie with MS.

LivinaDream - we bought a few days before you and the package arrived today from FedEx (and we are in Canada) so your's should be along shortly.  Our guide said they were quite swamped there with AKV and the price/contract increases.

Hoping the sickness passes by the Liz family quickly.  I got sick as a dog leaving our DCL cruise in Nov and it totally sucked!!!  Being sick on vacation is just wrong.


----------



## Trippy_D_DooDah

dwelty said:


> Hey, now that the grandstand section of SSR has opened, does anyone have pictures, especially of the pool area?



When did it open? We were there about a month ago. We stayed at OKW, but walked the path one afternoon from South Point to Saratoga and it looked like they were still working on the Grandstand area. They were close to finishing though. Is there going to be any grand opening hoopla?


----------



## JesseDisney

I just became a member of DVC, i bought 150 points at SSR. I am going myself NOV 11-18th, and then agian with my parents (i am only 19 lol) Jan 21-28th I am SO excited. I love SSR.


----------



## disneymom8589

To liznboys:  Get Well Wishes to Your Family!!!  

To JesseDisney:   neighbor!


----------



## tomandrobin

JesseDisney said:


> I just became a member of DVC, i bought 150 points at SSR. I am going myself NOV 11-18th, and then agian with my parents (i am only 19 lol) Jan 21-28th I am SO excited. I love SSR.



To all the new owners..........

Welcome Home!!


----------



## bpmorley

DutchsMommy said:


> DS and I will be staying in a studio at SSR May 17-21.  This is our first trip home.  I am wondering whether there are any preferred locations anyone can recommend for a mom and her 5 yo son.  We will definately want to use the waterslide in the main pool and will be using the buses to the parks multiple times a day.



Then you will want to request the Springs.  It's the 3 buildings right accross from the main pool and Artist's Pallette.  I was just posted earlier that the Grandstand is open.  It looks like that area has a themed pool too.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

edk35 said:


> My good friend Liz....aka Liznboys.....is down at SSR with her dh and boys. They arrived this past Sat. for a week..well her oldest came down with the stomach virus in the middle of the night Wed. morning. Nixed that day's plans. Then this morning at 2:30 her 3 year old got it too. They just celebrated his 3rd b'day there on Tuesday. I feel SOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD FOR THEM. This same thing happend to them in Feb. two years ago when they were staying at AKL. They all got it...ruined 5 of their days then. She has two other boys....one is almost 1 and the other 5. She said it is horrible just waiting for the next victim to fall. PLEASE SEND GET WELL VIBES AND PIXIE DUST THEIR WAY. I hope the next time I talk to her that no else has gotten sick. They are to come home on Sunday.  She is so sad right now. She said that a CM at SSR told her that she has heard that several people at SSR have that right now too.



 Pixiedust on its way to Liznboys. What a horrible way to spend a vacation. I feel so bad for them. This past trip in december I came down with a bad virus so I know all too well how it can ruin a trip. I pray no one else catches it. Pack that can of lysol all you folks that will be leaving for SSR soon.


----------



## kritter

OOOOH I hope someone comes home from a stay at SSR and can show us pics. of the Grandstand and the themed pool.......


----------



## tomandrobin

kritter said:


> OOOOH I hope someone comes home from a stay at SSR and can show us pics. of the Grandstand and the themed pool.......



Already posted on another thread.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

kritter said:


> OOOOH I hope someone comes home from a stay at SSR and can show us pics. of the Grandstand and the themed pool.......



http://travel.webshots.com/album/558060803VSddBW  Modoco posted these- they look nice- but I have to say doesn't starting gate/racetrack theme encourage running by the pool?  As the mom of 2 ADHD kids this is the first thing I see when I look at something like this- I think it was BroganMc who posted something about before you get a toy for your kid first imagine all the ways they could misuse it or hurt themselves... that is how I view the whole world thanks to my kids!


----------



## tomandrobin

TenThousandVolts said:


> http://travel.webshots.com/album/558060803VSddBW  Modoco posted these- they look nice- but I have to say doesn't starting gate/racetrack theme encourage running by the pool?  As the mom of 2 ADHD kids this is the first thing I see when I look at something like this- I think it was BroganMc who posted something about before you get a toy for your kid first imagine all the ways they could misuse it or hurt themselves... that is how I view the whole world thanks to my kids!



The starting gate has water jets at the bottom and misters at the top. There are also water jets on the left and right side of the gate. And of course the horse heads are water guns that can be rotated, and moved up and down. 

As far as the main pool, I don't see running as being anymore a problem here then at any other pool. In fact it may be less of a problem here then at the Springs pool, where the big slide is located.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

tomandrobin said:


> ... the horse heads are water guns that can be rotated, and moved up and down.



That is cool- the kids are gonna love that.  Thanks for the description.


----------



## goaliewife

We are new SSR owners, bought in August 2006 after seeing a portable unit of a 1 BDR unit while in Disneyland, CA.  We were totally impressed.

We are planning our first trip to SSR in October 2007 with our two grandchildren.  It is booked, but I didn't ask for a specific room spot/location.  After reading some of the posts on this thread (limited since I am working) I am thinking and would like your input that we should request that our room for the first time be on the Springs side.  Am I correct in assuming that the theme pools on this side are the same as the pictures that we had seen during our introduction and the ones that are in the brochures we received (this was before the Grandstand opened).  My grandchildren were so excited when they saw those pools.  Hoping that my assumption is correct.  

I have to call next month to make our dining reservations (6-month window) so figured that I would take care of the room request at the same time.  

Any input for a newbie would be greatly appreciated.  The anticipation is killing all of us, me especially.


----------



## tomandrobin

goaliewife said:


> We are new SSR owners, bought in August 2006 after seeing a portable unit of a 1 BDR unit while in Disneyland, CA.  We were totally impressed.
> 
> We are planning our first trip to SSR in October 2007 with our two grandchildren.  It is booked, but I didn't ask for a specific room spot/location.  After reading some of the posts on this thread (limited since I am working) I am thinking and would like your input that we should request that our room for the first time be on the Springs side.  Am I correct in assuming that the theme pools on this side are the same as the pictures that we had seen during our introduction and the ones that are in the brochures we received (this was before the Grandstand opened).  My grandchildren were so excited when they saw those pools.  Hoping that my assumption is correct.
> 
> I have to call next month to make our dining reservations (6-month window) so figured that I would take care of the room request at the same time.
> 
> Any input for a newbie would be greatly appreciated.  The anticipation is killing all of us, me especially.



The pool in the literature is the main pool, next to the Springs section. You can request a specific section, but its not guaranteed. If you like to walk to DTD then use Congress Park as a fall back choice. 

There is a quiet pool in Congress park and one also in The Paddock section. The only section without a pool is the Carousel section. Both the Grandstand pool and the Springs pool has a bar. 

We are going at the end of October and need to start working on our ADR's soon too.


----------



## mamaprincess

Wow you guys have been busy!  How am I ever going to add all the new names?  No one can say SSR isn't loved.  I'd say it's getting a whole lot of lovin'.  I'd better not get sick again!

We finally figured out that our youngest DD has nasal allergies which when compounded with a cold is just unbearable.  She just started on an allergy medication and is doing super!  I'm finally getting some rest now that she can breathe.  The other girls are doing much better though one was a little congested this morning.  

I've got to go back through this thread and try to figure out where I left off!


----------



## tomandrobin

mamaprincess said:


> Wow you guys have been busy!  How am I ever going to add all the new names?  No one can say SSR isn't loved.  I'd say it's getting a whole lot of lovin'.  I'd better not get sick again!
> 
> We finally figured out that our youngest DD has nasal allergies which when compounded with a cold is just unbearable.  She just started on an allergy medication and is doing super!  I'm finally getting some rest now that she can breathe.  The other girls are doing much better though one was a little congested this morning.
> 
> I've got to go back through this thread and try to figure out where I left off!



Looks like Mama is going to be busy, busy, busy!


----------



## mamaprincess

tomandrobin said:


> Looks like Mama is going to be busy, busy, busy!



I just updated the list.  Hope I got everyone! 

liznboyz: I'm sorry to here you guys are under the weather.  My family is just recovering from all kinds of respiratory stuff.  Here's pixie dust for a speedy recovery!


----------



## loribell

Welcome Home to all of our new neighbors. 

liznboyz lots of pixie dust coming your way! I hope the rest of your trip went of without any more sickness. 

I'm not sure what it is that has gone around but we had it passed around here too! The kids were sick for about a week and a half and then I got it. Mine then turned into pneumonia & a got to spend 3 nights in the hospital. I still have a little cough. Basically the entire month of February was spent with someone sick in my house. 

Here's hoping we all get well & stay that way!
Lori


----------



## loribell

Wow I just went and counted and there are 132 of us!


----------



## goaliewife

Mammaprincess,


Thanks for adding me to "the list."  I feel like I belong now,  

Looking forward to getting in here and reallyall of the previous posts about SSR that I don't have time to read while working.  I need to learn as much about SSR as possible and about WDW in the next six months so that I will have a plan for us in October.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

mamaprincess said:


> Pixiedust for your DD and you too mamaprincess. And thanks again for the great job you do running this thread. It's awesome.


----------



## LivinADream

DutchsMommy said:


> LivinaDream - we bought a few days before you and the package arrived today from FedEx (and we are in Canada) so your's should be along shortly.  Our guide said they were quite swamped there with AKV and the price/contract increases.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks we tried to call our guide today and someone else returned his phone call saying he will get in touch with us on Monday they said he had to take a couple days off for a family emergency .  We understand it's just the waiting that is hard we want to get our fist trip home scheduled.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

TenThousandVolts said:


> http://travel.webshots.com/album/558060803VSddBW Modoco posted these- they look nice- but I have to say doesn't starting gate/racetrack theme encourage running by the pool? As the mom of 2 ADHD kids this is the first thing I see when I look at something like this- I think it was BroganMc who posted something about before you get a toy for your kid first imagine all the ways they could misuse it or hurt themselves... that is how I view the whole world thanks to my kids!


 
Come and join us on the "Worry Warts" thread! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1244337


----------



## nana26

I joined on March 2, to beat the price increase.  Just got my package in the mail today.  We (me, DD, DGS(15), DGD(14) and DGD friend(13), are going home May 27 thru June 3.  We got a great deal on SW Ding--only $109 one way from Albany.  I was born in the real Saratoga Springs and now live only 20 miles away.  We think the pictures all of you have posted are beautiful--the grounds look so peaceful, just like the real Congress Park.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

HOME  Nana26!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Well we just got back from our first trip home to SSR.  The photo is the view from our room in the Springs.  We all loved SSR.  The short walk to DTD was nice.  Never had to wait very long for any bus.  The kids loved the pool and I had a pedicure at the spa that was wonderful.  I still want to try all of the DVC resorts but I look forward to our next trip home to SSR.


----------



## jasheehy

Going back for my third trip in October.  Spending two nights at Vero Beach 10/6 & 10/7 and then to SSR until the 12th.

Can't wait and I love SSR.

Can someone explain to me how I can add the SSR Banner to the bottom of my posts.
Thanks


----------



## jadejazzkayla

hi. were going to ssr for the first time may 5-11. we can't wait. thanks for sharing all your reports and pictures.


----------



## disneymagic316

We'll be at SSR April 1-9.  We can't wait!  We have a 1 bedroom booked but are wait-listed for a 2 bedroom.

 We added on at SSR last January because of the great incentive at that time. We had toured it when it was first under construction and thought we would never stay there. Honestly, we didn't like it.

We decided to try it and stayed  there last April during Easter break. We loved it! MY DH loved it so much that we added on again. We went back in August and are looking forward to our April trip.


----------



## edk35

disneymagic316 said:


> We'll be at SSR April 1-9.  We can't wait!  We have a 1 bedroom booked but are wait-listed for a 2 bedroom.
> 
> We added on at SSR last January because of the great incentive at that time. We had toured it when it was first under construction and thought we would never stay there. Honestly, we didn't like it.
> 
> We decided to try it and stayed  there last April during Easter break. We loved it! MY DH loved it so much that we added on again. We went back in August and are looking forward to our April trip.




How was SSR in Aug??? We are there for our first trip home Aug. 15th for 5 nights then switching to BWV for 4 nights. We have never gone in August eitiher. I am sure it is hot but we are hoping that staying at SSR and BWV will make the heat more bearable.


----------



## tomandrobin

edk35 said:


> How was SSR in Aug??? We are there for our first trip home Aug. 15th for 5 nights then switching to BWV for 4 nights. We have never gone in August eitiher. I am sure it is hot but we are hoping that staying at SSR and BWV will make the heat more bearable.



August is Hot and Muggy!!!!

Go to the parks early, enjoy the pools or nap in the afternoon....at least, thats what we do!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Okay, I was sure that we would request Springs for our trip - close to the pool, etc.  - now I am thinking about Grandstand.  It's brand new, has a cute theme pool, and It looks like the first bus stop in and the last bus stop out.  Has anyone stayed there yet?  I guess a draw back would be the landscaping and the distance to the snack bar to fill up those mugs!  Is there a snack bar or anything over there?


----------



## CinderellasSister

Any word on SSR getting their own refillable mugs??    I was just curious if anyone who stayed there lately heard/saw anything.


----------



## tomandrobin

CinderellasSister said:


> Any word on SSR getting their own refillable mugs??    I was just curious if anyone who stayed there lately heard/saw anything.



Got back last week. They are still using the EPCOT mugs!


----------



## edk35

I talked with her again last night after they returned home and THAT POOR FAMILY. Everyone (so far) except the baby got the virus like a day apart. They were there for 8 nights and they got in 4 nights before the sickness started. I just felt so bad for her. She said SSR was great and it was wonderful having that nice 2 bedroom despite being sick and actually helped them in dealing with the illness. She loved having the washer/dryer. Thanks to everyone that had them in their thoughts.


----------



## tomandrobin

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay, I was sure that we would request Springs for our trip - close to the pool, etc.  - now I am thinking about Grandstand.  It's brand new, has a cute theme pool, and It looks like the first bus stop in and the last bus stop out.  Has anyone stayed there yet?  I guess a draw back would be the landscaping and the distance to the snack bar to fill up those mugs!  Is there a snack bar or anything over there?



They have a pool bar and a mug refill station at the Grandstand pool.


----------



## corinnak

edk35 said:


> I talked with her again last night after they returned home and THAT POOR FAMILY. Everyone (so far) except the baby got the virus like a day apart. They were there for 8 nights and they got in 4 nights before the sickness started. I just felt so bad for her. She said SSR was great and it was wonderful having that nice 2 bedroom despite being sick and actually helped them in dealing with the illness. She loved having the washer/dryer. Thanks to everyone that had them in their thoughts.



My goodness, what a rough trip that sounds like.  I see her point, though - can you imagine how much rougher it would be to have that sort of virus in a regular hotel room?  Without benefit of w/d and kitchen?  I shudder at the thought.  Not ever fun to be sick on vacation, of course.


----------



## mamaprincess

I had to go back through this thread to find out exactly what was happening with liznboyz' family. I had a feeling it was stomach flu.  That's just awful for them on their vacation.  When we were down in December my youngest came down with it the day before we were to leave.  We ended up in Celebration hospital but it was so crowded and she was just to sick to sit and wait for hours.  She had a 24hour case that no one else came down with.  It was awful to see her that way.  Stomach flu is about the most uncomfortable thing imaginable.  SSR was great.  They got us to the hospital and reimbersed us for our cab ride back.

I wonder if there is a time of year where stomach flu is more or less likely.  We've dealt with illness during a trip a few times.  We are from the midwest, so a lot of times when we travel, it is in the heart of the cold and flu season.  I'm considering maybe going during the summer, to reduce the chances of anyone being sick during a trip.  It's just awful that of all the times to be sick, viruses and infections seem to want to attack around the time of a trip. 

Just read that they are back.  I hope they managed to squeeze out some magic during the trip.


----------



## DutchsMommy

Thank you all for your advice....I requested the Springs on my ressie for May so we shall see what happens.  I am really looking forward to this trip and glad I only have to wait 2 months!  ADRs are done - decided to add the DDP to our APs (which we still have to buy  ).  I am just waiting for my last months Airmiles from my credit card to show up (put the DVC on the card so got whopping amounts of airmiles) and I will then buy a 5 day MYW which I intend on upgrading to an AP once we arrive.  Whew - our first few hours are going to be a bit hectic as we sort that out, but then it's off to Epcot for dinner and just walking around.  I am also going to bring all my old park hoppers and see what if anything is left on them.  If I am lucky there will be a few days to add towards the AP upgrade.  If not, maybe we have a plus or two we can squeeze in a waterpark.  Anyway, I just can't wait to go home and thank you all for the input on this thread which made me decide to go with SSR vs resale!


----------



## mikeandkarla

Are there boat rentals @ SSR.  I was told ther was, but never see anything listed on the information sites about the resort.  Any help would be appreciated.  If there is a boat rental, where is it located on the resort property?


----------



## tomandrobin

mikeandkarla said:


> Are there boat rentals @ SSR.  I was told ther was, but never see anything listed on the information sites about the resort.  Any help would be appreciated.  If there is a boat rental, where is it located on the resort property?



No, you have to walk over to Captain Jacks at DTD for boat rentals.


----------



## mikeandkarla

wher is captain jacks in DTD? close to PI or MP?


----------



## Disney_Mama

DutchsMommy said:


> I am also going to bring all my old park hoppers and see what if anything is left on them.  If I am lucky there will be a few days to add towards the AP upgrade.  If not, maybe we have a plus or two we can squeeze in a waterpark.  Anyway, I just can't wait to go home and thank you all for the input on this thread which made me decide to go with SSR vs resale!



Don 't bother going to concierge with your tickets.  They will tell you to go to guest services at DTD.  I had 8 tickets that I knew 4 had days left.  Concierge told me it was too much for them to do it because they had to punch in each number individual.  OK that's fine.  Then to top it off they would not print my Spirit of Aloha Show tickets because I did not have my confirmation number with me. I should have just stood there and asked for someone else to help me but.... I then went to DTD and found out I had more days left then I thought.  Made me happy again.  Got my confirmation number went back the next day to concierge and was not asked for it! I told that person that I was unable to get the tickets the day before because I did not have my number.  And of course I could not remember the two ladies names that did not help me before.  I made no stink about it.  I just asked her to please let the other concierge know that you don't need your confirmation number to get the tickets.  She of course kept apologizing for the error and I kept telling her that it was not her fault, just please let the rest of the staff know so the next person does not go through the same thing.


----------



## tomandrobin

mikeandkarla said:


> wher is captain jacks in DTD? close to PI or MP?



Its right by Rain Forest Cafe and the pin trading post.


----------



## bpmorley

mikeandkarla said:


> Are there boat rentals @ SSR.  I was told ther was, but never see anything listed on the information sites about the resort.  Any help would be appreciated.  If there is a boat rental, where is it located on the resort property?


Unfortunatly there are no boat rentals at SSR, but DTD is so close it's not a big deal.  I also think they have pontoon boats at OKW, that's just a short boat ride away


----------



## dwelty

bpmorley said:


> Unfortunatly there are no boat rentals at SSR, but DTD is so close it's not a big deal.  I also think they have pontoon boats at OKW, that's just a short boat ride away



They have pontoon boats at both OKS and at DTD, both locations also rent the little speed boats.


----------



## liznboys

...


----------



## liznboys

CinderellasSister said:


> Any word on SSR getting their own refillable mugs??    I was just curious if anyone who stayed there lately heard/saw anything.



Yeah, what is up with that?!  They still had Epcot mugs on Friday, March 9th.  Does anyone know the deal?  It seems like such a simple thing, odd..


----------



## edk35

liznboys said:


> Hey SSR lovers, we're home!  Thanks for all the well-wishes and pixie dust.  Unfortunately, as Denise posted, almost all of us ended up with the darn stomach bug, day by day, one by one.  UGH.  Our youngest (11 months old) did not get it and I think we're far enough now that he won't, so of course we're very glad for that (being that he's little and more at risk for dehydration...)
> 
> We had a few days there before the bug hit, and we really enjoyed SSR again, everything was wonderful!!!  We loved the room we had in the Springs, all the CM's were so very nice and helpful, the pool was great and the slide impressive, and I am in LOVE with the flatbreads!  I ate them 5 times: chicken and artichoke (twice), chicken mojito, steak and portabello, and roasted vegetable.  My favorite was the chicken mojito which was the special one day.  Yum!!  So many other things were great, we just love SSR!  I'll post some pictures soon..




Welcome home my friend. I am sorry that the nasty stomach virus reared its ugly head your family's way  .   I am glad that you had a few days to start with that went PEFECTLY for you.    Glad you are all WELL now and I am sure your next trip will go perfectly from start to finish if I have anything to do with it. IT WILL!!!!  Glad to have my pal back.


----------



## corinnak

Liz, I am glad you are back safe and sound - so sorry to hear your trip went awry. 



liznboys said:


> Yeah, what is up with that?!  They still had Epcot mugs on Friday, March 9th.  Does anyone know the deal?  It seems like such a simple thing, odd..



It does seem like a simple thing.  And so here is my theory.  It is JUST a theory, though.  Not a rumor, not a story, not by any means a fact.  They have also gone to these mugs at OKW, right?  My theory is that this is their new method of discouraging mug abuse - change the mugs every few months throughout the system so it will be easy to tell who has a mug that wasn't just bought this trip.  Perhaps they are doing a trial at SSR and OKW (due to running out of mugs first?). In January, it was "Fall 2006"  Now it is some variant on the famed Epcot mug. What is it going to be this summer?  That is my question!  I am guessing it won't be SSR.

The sad thing is, I am not a soda drinker, but will do buy the occasional resort mug for occasional hot cocoa and long term home use, reminding me of a happy stay.  I would not ever buy one of these random non-resort-resort mugs.  Cause Fall 2006 just doesn't resonate with me the same way.

Or maybe they are just taking their time getting a fantastic design and having them made?  One can hope.


----------



## liznboys

Corinna, I prefer your fantastic design theory. 

Ya know I meant to ask the CM's there about it and I forgot. drat.  I did not realize OKW doesn't have its own mugs right now either, interesting.


----------



## corinnak

liznboys said:


> Corinna, I prefer your fantastic design theory.
> 
> Ya know I meant to ask the CM's there about it and I forgot. drat.  I did not realize OKW doesn't have its own mugs right now either, interesting.



Gosh, golly.  I should qualify that.  The didn't have any OKW mugs in October - I guess they might by now.  It would be interesting to know.  I guess I could post a thread asking that question.

I also hope against hope that maybe they are just waiting to get the real mugs until the resort is fully finished.  Cause that will be soon!


----------



## liznboys

corinnak said:


> Gosh, golly.  I should qualify that.  The didn't have any OKW mugs in October - I guess they might by now.  It would be interesting to know.  I guess I could post a thread asking that question.
> 
> I also hope against hope that maybe they are just waiting to get the real mugs until the resort is fully finished.  Cause that will be soon!



Gotcha about the OKW mugs.

I wish I'd have remembered to ask while we were there.


----------



## CinderellasSister

liznboys said:


> Gotcha about the OKW mugs.
> 
> I wish I'd have remembered to ask while we were there.



Well, if we don't hear anything about them from anyone before May 5th, I'll be sure to ask and give a full report when I get back!  The nerve of them not having these for all us loyal SSR fans!!   

Liz, glad to hear you're all doing better.  Sorry you had such a rotten second half of the trip.


----------



## liznboys

CinderellasSister said:


> Well, if we don't hear anything about them from anyone before May 5th, I'll be sure to ask and give a full report when I get back!  The nerve of them not having these for all us loyal SSR fans!!



Exactly!  



CinderellasSister said:


> Liz, glad to hear you're all doing better.  Sorry you had such a rotten second half of the trip.



Thanks.  We managed to squeeze in fun here and there, and it could have been worse so we are grateful that it wasn't.


----------



## liznboys

...


----------



## bpmorley

corinnak said:


> Liz, I am glad you are back safe and sound - so sorry to hear your trip went awry.
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem like a simple thing.  And so here is my theory.  It is JUST a theory, though.  Not a rumor, not a story, not by any means a fact.  They have also gone to these mugs at OKW, right?  My theory is that this is their new method of discouraging mug abuse - change the mugs every few months throughout the system so it will be easy to tell who has a mug that wasn't just bought this trip.  Perhaps they are doing a trial at SSR and OKW (due to running out of mugs first?). In January, it was "Fall 2006"  Now it is some variant on the famed Epcot mug. What is it going to be this summer?  That is my question!  I am guessing it won't be SSR.
> 
> The sad thing is, I am not a soda drinker, but will do buy the occasional resort mug for occasional hot cocoa and long term home use, reminding me of a happy stay.  I would not ever buy one of these random non-resort-resort mugs.  Cause Fall 2006 just doesn't resonate with me the same way.
> 
> Or maybe they are just taking their time getting a fantastic design and having them made?  One can hope.



We stayed at SSr on 2 occasions, 18 months apart.  We bought Mugs this past december and they were the exact same ones we bought June of 05.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Wonderful pictures liznboys. And welcome back. I'm glad to hear you did get to enjoy a bit of your trip. I hope your family is all better now and planning a return trip real soon.


----------



## lgcountry

And it's everyone here's fault.  Y'all made SSR sound so good, we just went and joined DVC, with SSR as home.

Can't wait to book the first trip, hopefully for August. 

So very excited, and glad I had some good news for my very first post.  Thanks for all the help, everyone!


----------



## bpmorley

lgcountry said:


> And it's everyone here's fault.  Y'all made SSR sound so good, we just went and joined DVC, with SSR as home.
> 
> Can't wait to book the first trip, hopefully for August.
> 
> So very excited, and glad I had some good news for my very first post.  Thanks for all the help, everyone!



Book now, as an owner you have an 11 month window.  and

WELCOME HOME!!!!! 

Now that I've seen the grandstand pics I can't wait to stay there.  One question, does GS have it's own bus stop?


----------



## tomandrobin

bpmorley said:


> Book now, as an owner you have an 11 month window.  and
> 
> WELCOME HOME!!!!!
> 
> Now that I've seen the grandstand pics I can't wait to stay there.  One question, does GS have it's own bus stop?



Yes and its now the first stop in SSR.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Great photos liznboys- so sorry about your misfortune- I am glad for you that you had a nice 2bdrm while dealing with all of that.


----------



## liznboys

...


----------



## liznboys

...


----------



## liznboys

lgcountry said:


> And it's everyone here's fault.  Y'all made SSR sound so good, we just went and joined DVC, with SSR as home.
> 
> Can't wait to book the first trip, hopefully for August.
> 
> So very excited, and glad I had some good news for my very first post.  Thanks for all the help, everyone!



Congrats!!


----------



## bpmorley

Liz, great pictures.  We're booked for december, but I have a feeling I'll be looking to go alot sooner.  Sorry you had a bad trip


----------



## Disney_Mama

liznboys  We were there the same time as you right across the lake at the Springs.  We were at AP when you picked up your cake for you DS birthday.  I remember asking where you ordered it and thinking I wonder if I'll see a picture of that cake some day on the Dis.  It's a small world after all....


----------



## liznboys

Regarding the Grandstand bus stop...  While we were there it was the last stop, after The Springs.  When I checked us out on Friday I asked the CM if that was going to be the permanent way, and she said that "they" are not sure yet how the bus stops will be...they are still figuring out what the best way is.


----------



## liznboys

Disney_Mama said:


> liznboys  We were there the same time as you right across the lake at the Springs.  We were at AP when you picked up your cake for you DS birthday.  I remember asking where you ordered it and thinking I wonder if I'll see a picture of that cake some day on the Dis.  It's a small world after all....



I remember you!  That's too funny!!  It was nice to "meet" you!


----------



## liznboys

TenThousandVolts said:


> Great photos liznboys- so sorry about your misfortune- I am glad for you that you had a nice 2bdrm while dealing with all of that.



Thanks.   Yes, the 2 BR was certainly nice for dealing with the bug!  If you're going to get sick at WDW, being in a 2 BR villa is the way to go! LOL  We switched to the Poly for 2 nights after leaving SSR on the 9th, and it was very hard to leave the spacious room, the kitchen, and the washer/dryer!!


----------



## liznboys

bpmorley said:


> Liz, great pictures.  We're booked for december, but I have a feeling I'll be looking to go alot sooner.  Sorry you had a bad trip



Thanks   We are already letting the negatives fade away, and the happy memories take over.


----------



## ansky922

Great Pics 

My countdown is coming to the end


----------



## edk35

I loved the pictures. I CAN'T WAIT TO GO IN AUGUST.


----------



## jasheehy

OK, as a SSR owner (two times over), can someone help me figure out how to put the SSR Banner on the bottom of my posts.  Also, how do you get the vacation ticker?  Coming Home again for a week in October.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Maybe I missed it, but do most of the GS buildings face the pool?  What other views might there be?  On the maps, the possible view is covered up by the map key. What, pray tell is UNDER the map key?


----------



## summergolf

Great pictures Liz....we will be in a 2 br in October...cant wait


----------



## mamaprincess

jasheehy said:


> OK, as a SSR owner (two times over), can someone help me figure out how to put the SSR Banner on the bottom of my posts.  Also, how do you get the vacation ticker?  Coming Home again for a week in October.



click on this link http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1329601 and you will find instructions for putting the SSR Banner in your signature. Just scroll down to post #9

I don't know how to do the vacation ticker, but I'm sure someone else here will help you with that.


----------



## mamaprincess

Welcome back liz!!!  You guys are a beautiful family! The pictures are wonderful. 

The negatives do fade away don't they.  We have had a few sick trips ourselves to WDW but the good times always seem to overshadow the bad.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

jasheehy said:


> OK, as a SSR owner (two times over), can someone help me figure out how to put the SSR Banner on the bottom of my posts. Also, how do you get the vacation ticker? Coming Home again for a week in October.


 
go to www.tickerfactory.com, then choose the band and marker, and put in your dates and title.  Then follow the step by step instructions to cut and paste it to your siggie under User CP.  You have to play around with which format to use.  I forget now.

Welcome Home!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Welcome back Liznboys!  Thanks for the great pics!  I am so excited!   Did you walk to Grandstand?  How long a walk was it?  I am trying to figure out if we should request that, since it is brand new and I am bringing my DSIS for the first time!  The pool looks nice, but we may want to visit the High Rocks pool also.


----------



## mikeandkarla

tomandrobin said:


> Its right by Rain Forest Cafe and the pin trading post.


Thanks for the info.  Hope its not too cold to rent a boat over the christmas holiday.


----------



## tomandrobin

liznboys said:


> Regarding the Grandstand bus stop...  While we were there it was the last stop, after The Springs.  When I checked us out on Friday I asked the CM if that was going to be the permanent way, and she said that "they" are not sure yet how the bus stops will be...they are still figuring out what the best way is.


 
LOL...figures just when you think you know..?


----------



## tomandrobin

I wanted to get this picture when we were there 2 weeks ago! 

Love the pics! Thanks for taking the time to post them! 

We saw thoses swans there, I don't think they stray to far. Everyday we saw them on the water. Everytime time we see posts like this one it really makes us miss the resort!

Glad to read everyone is doing better!


----------



## Laurabearz

I am really looking forward to my first stay at SSR next month. I have admired that resort from DTD and now I get to stay there!!!

Laurabearz April 18th -22nd 2007


----------



## tjhsr




----------



## tomandrobin

tjhsr said:


>



Only two?


----------



## 4DisneyGolfnuts

Soon to be neighbors,

I am going through ROFR right now.  I am a little nervous as I think I will be borderline on making it.  I put a contract for 81 a point and seller pay closing.  The contract only has 48 points remaining in 07 so I hope that will way favorably.  

If anyone has had recent success please let me know.  

Now on with the Post.  

I first visited DVC at Boardwalk and then again at Saratoga Springs.  I would have bought on the spot and was right on the bubble, but wanted to wait until I could just pay cash for the ownership.   Both are beautiful.  I am thrilled to be finally joining and loved Saratoga when I saw it.  The proximity to DTD did it for me.  We have visited Disney a dozen times and always go to DTD after the parks on early days and always if we have a down day.  It just tops the night off.  I took the boat from DTD to Saratoga one night to really try to get a feel for it and talked to people about it.  Everyone I talked with loved it.  

It's kind of like buying a house.  You can talk to the realtor, but if you really want to know whats going on check it out after school, walk your dog through there,  and drive through on the weekend.  

I took the owners views of how they loved it and it made my decision.  The 12 extra years isn't bad either.  

In all honesty, I haven't found a DW resort I didn't love.  

Thanks for all the positive stories, pictures, and help.  What a great community.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Marshay

Best of luck and let us know how the @81 point works out!  My parents are going through ROFR right now too (with BW...I couldn't convince them to go to SSR...they said they didn't need the extra years because what's the difference between 90 - 105!!!  I said, yeah, but I sure could use the extra years  )


----------



## disneymom8589

lgcountry!!

Liz, wonderful pictures!!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## mikeandkarla

4DisneyGolfnuts said:


> Soon to be neighbors,
> 
> I am going through ROFR right now.  I am a little nervous as I think I will be borderline on making it.  I put a contract for 81 a point and seller pay closing.  The contract only has 48 points remaining in 07 so I hope that will way favorably.
> 
> If anyone has had recent success please let me know.
> 
> Now on with the Post.
> 
> I first visited DVC at Boardwalk and then again at Saratoga Springs.  I would have bought on the spot and was right on the bubble, but wanted to wait until I could just pay cash for the ownership.   Both are beautiful.  I am thrilled to be finally joining and loved Saratoga when I saw it.  The proximity to DTD did it for me.  We have visited Disney a dozen times and always go to DTD after the parks on early days and always if we have a down day.  It just tops the night off.  I took the boat from DTD to Saratoga one night to really try to get a feel for it and talked to people about it.  Everyone I talked with loved it.
> 
> It's kind of like buying a house.  You can talk to the realtor, but if you really want to know whats going on check it out after school, walk your dog through there,  and drive through on the weekend.
> 
> I took the owners views of how they loved it and it made my decision.  The 12 extra years isn't bad either.
> 
> In all honesty, I haven't found a DW resort I didn't love.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive stories, pictures, and help.  What a great community.
> 
> Wish me luck!


 
I am in the same situation.  My resale contract went to Disney on Friday Mar. 10 for ROFR.  I am also a little leary on my resale.  I paid $82 point, closing costs, and 2007 MF but have 45 banked 2005 pts, 160 2006, and 160 coming on Dec 1, 2007.  On some ROFR reports I've seen, it seems Disney lets some questionable contracts through and others seem just as good get refused.  I wonder what their logic is? Just $ per point, or do they look at total points you are acquiring? Does anyone have a method to their(Disneys) madness of ROFR?


----------



## loribell

I haven't followed the ROFR thread but do they ROFR on SSR contracts often right now while they still have inventory of their own to sell? I thought it was more likely to see contracts from sold out resorts that got ROFR'd. That is just my thinking though as I really have no idea!!!

Anyway, good luck to all you that are waiting!


----------



## corinnak

corinnak said:


> Gosh, golly.  I should qualify that.  The didn't have any OKW mugs in October - I guess they might by now.  It would be interesting to know.  I guess I could post a thread asking that question.



Quoting myself.  Weird!  

So I don't know if anyone followed that mug thread, but the reports are that both OKW and SSR currently have Epcot mugs.  Just FYI.  I haven't seen reports of other resorts not having resort mugs, though, so I guess we will just have to wait and see and hope!


----------



## NemoMOm

Just wanted to add our name to the list of SSR owners and lovers!


----------



## SaratogaShan

Hello Neighbors!

MAGICFOR2

tomandrobin

nana26

Perhaps I will see you all in May!  My trip is May 26-June4!!!


----------



## gortman65

Adding our names to the list.  We are really looking forward to our first trip home in October for F&W and MNSSHP.  Even though our daughter will only be 1 1/2 and probably won't have any long-term memories of our vacation, I know she will have fun and so will my wife and I!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

gortman65 said:


> Adding our names to the list.  We are really looking forward to our first trip home in October for F&W and MNSSHP.  Even though our daughter will only be 1 1/2 and probably won't have any long-term memories of our vacation, I know she will have fun and so will my wife and I!



Welcome Home gortman65! We'll be at SSR in october also. Our little grandson was 20 months old our last trip and he had a ball. We thought he'd be timid of the charactors but he sure wasn't. He'd march his little self right up to each one of them. It really made our vacation special to see him having so much fun. 
Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## DramaTech

Put us down as the latest SSR owners!  Woohoo!


----------



## tmk0730

Another brand new SSR owner here!  Our first trip is in Sept but we are staying at OKW.  We are taking a large group and wanted the cheaper GV's.  I'm sooo excited for the trip but am looking forward to when I can visit my real home at SSR!!!


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! I finally booked our trip for July 28th - August 10th. I had a terrible time trying to figure out when we were going to be able to go this summer. 

Anyway, I requested Congress Park with a DTD view or Grandstand and she was not able to put in a request for the Grandstand area yet. I thought part of it was officially open but I guess not. Has anyone else tried to book it yet?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Which section is this playground in - anybody know?


----------



## tomandrobin

TenThousandVolts said:


> Which section is this playground in - anybody know?



Congress Park by the quiet pool.


----------



## tomandrobin

SaratogaShan said:


> Perhaps I will see you all in May!  My trip is May 26-June4!!!



We will be the happy couple with no kids, playing in the pool!  

We are leaving the kids home for an Anniversary getaway!  

More then likely, if you drink tea or coffee, we'll run into each other at AP in the morning getting our caffine fix!!


----------



## bpmorley

tomandrobin said:


> Congress Park by the quiet pool.



I think there is a small playground near each quiet pool.  I remember seeing by the pool at the Paddock on our last stay


----------



## CathyC

What a great site, please add my name to the SSR lovers list.  Glad to be going back in 29 days!!


----------



## CinderellasSister

Home sick today,   and dreaming of my vacation.  Looking out the window and seeing all the rain and snow just makes me wish I was walking through SSR to a bus stop in the warm sun  on my way to a park!!!


----------



## Luckymommyx2

I hear ya'....the entire family has been suffering through a bad flu for almost a week and all I want to do is lay in the warm Fl sun at SSR to bake it out of me!  Hope you feel better soon CinderellasSister!


----------



## athenna

Just wanted to poke me head in and say that I have been back from my 1st ever solo trip to WDW and SSR is the  perfect place for me!!!!! Well, I knew that anyway 
Had to relax in that hot tub every morning...Ahhh...Bliss....
Hope I won't be missing SSR too much when I try OKW in May!


----------



## bpmorley

CinderellasSister said:


> Home sick today,   and dreaming of my vacation.  Looking out the window and seeing all the rain and snow just makes me wish I was walking through SSR to a bus stop in the warm sun  on my way to a park!!!



You must be nearby, that's all I'm seeing now.  Snow, Sleet, Rain, and freezing temps aren't helping


----------



## tomandrobin

bpmorley said:


> You must be nearby, that's all I'm seeing now.  Snow, Sleet, Rain, and freezing temps aren't helping



We have the same thing going on here! Rain, snow, sleet....cold, cold, cold! We need some of the Florida Sun!


----------



## mwmuntz

bpmorley said:


> You must be nearby, that's all I'm seeing now.  Snow, Sleet, Rain, and freezing temps aren't helping



Yup, same thing here!

Just bought in to DVC at SSR.  Can't wait for my first trip!  We are doing a GV stay over a weekend in September (9/7-9/8).  The GV at SSR was actually less points than OKW, and I get to go  "home" too!


----------



## Luckymommyx2

tomandrobin said:


> We have the same thing going on here! Rain, snow, sleet....cold, cold, cold! We need some of the Florida Sun!



We're close by you in Cecil county.  What a mess outside today!  I wish I could stay in but DS has an ice hockey tournament in Delaware!  Thought they might cancel but I guess they expect us to put our skates on.     Stay warm and dry and think of me in the ice rink!!


----------



## bpmorley

mwmuntz said:


> Yup, same thing here!
> 
> Just bought in to DVC at SSR.  Can't wait for my first trip!  We are doing a GV stay over a weekend in September (9/7-9/8).  The GV at SSR was actually less points than OKW, and I get to go  "home" too!



WOW!  first stay and it's a GV.  How many people are you bringing?


----------



## mwmuntz

bpmorley said:


> WOW!  first stay and it's a GV.  How many people are you bringing?



Oh, I'm going solo.   

We'll have 6-8 adults & 4 kids.
Anybody have any advice on the GV's at SSR?  Location?  Specific GV, etc?

Starting my membership off with a bang.  Can't Wait, can't wait, can't wait!!!









...did I mention that I can't wait?


----------



## CinderellasSister

bpmorley said:


> You must be nearby, that's all I'm seeing now.  Snow, Sleet, Rain, and freezing temps aren't helping



yep, I'm nearby.  In South Jersey, about 20 minutes from the BFB.  Man, I can't stand this weather.


----------



## bpmorley

CinderellasSister said:


> yep, I'm nearby.  In South Jersey, about 20 minutes from the BFB.  Man, I can't stand this weather.



We're practically neighbors.  When are you going down in Dec?  we'll be there 6th-14th.  We're booked at SSR, but we may call at the 7 month mark and try the BWV.  We've never stayed there.


----------



## bpmorley

mwmuntz said:


> Oh, I'm going solo.
> 
> We'll have 6-8 adults & 4 kids.
> Anybody have any advice on the GV's at SSR?  Location?  Specific GV, etc?
> 
> Starting my membership off with a bang.  Can't Wait, can't wait, can't wait!!!
> 
> ...did I mention that I can't wait?


We've stayed at SSR twice and both times it was in The Springs.  It's right by the main pool and building.  Congress park has a nice view of DTD.


----------



## CinderellasSister

bpmorley said:


> We're practically neighbors.  When are you going down in Dec?  we'll be there 6th-14th.  We're booked at SSR, but we may call at the 7 month mark and try the BWV.  We've never stayed there.



In December we'll be there the 7th to 12th.  Just an extended weekend for us.  We'd like the kids to see WDW at Christmas time, while they're still young enough to believe in Santa and to take out of school with much of an impact!!     Looks like we'll get there the day after you!!


----------



## bpmorley

CinderellasSister said:


> In December we'll be there the 7th to 12th.  Just an extended weekend for us.  We'd like the kids to see WDW at Christmas time, while they're still young enough to believe in Santa and to take out of school with much of an impact!!     Looks like we'll get there the day after you!!



Cool.  We bought into DVC for us, but with the notion of having kids.  The kids part isn't working out, but we love our DVC.  Maybe we'll see you around the pool


----------



## La2kw

tomandrobin said:


> We have the same thing going on here! Rain, snow, sleet....cold, cold, cold! We need some of the Florida Sun!



Currently 90 degrees at my house (California).  It's 80 in Anaheim.


----------



## bpmorley

La2kw said:


> Currently 90 degrees at my house (California).  It's 80 in Anaheim.



Dont rub it in.  lol


----------



## tjhsr




----------



## DisneyFreaks

Thanks so much tjhsr. Awesome pictures!


----------



## loribell

La2kw said:


> Currently 90 degrees at my house (California).  It's 80 in Anaheim.



Oh that was mean!   It was only in the 60's here today but I wasn't going to let them know that!


----------



## loribell

Well I finally made our summer reservations. We will be at SSR July 28 - Aug 2, then moving to RPR for that FOTL at Universal over the weekend (it's what DH and the kids wanted to do) before we head back to SSR August 5th - heading home on the 10th. 

I did see today that the August Pirate & Princess Parties start again on the 11th so I just might have to add a couple of nights so we can attend. It looks like it is a lot of fun and the parade looks awesome! 

What to do?????


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Brrr!  Sounds like you East Coasters are getting our weather from 2 weeks ago.  We had  and 70s today, but it is supposed to get cold again by Monday.  

Thanks for the pics, tjhsr - I can't wait    

LoriBell,  glad you have your "ticker"!  Happy Planning!


----------



## ansky922

Snow       Snow             Go away     


Come again when am away       


 


Sorry couldn't resist   




Have a good day everyone 
by the way great pics      can't wait  to go home for the first time


----------



## tomandrobin

loribell said:


> Well I finally made our summer reservations. We will be at SSR July 28 - Aug 2, then moving to RPR for that FOTL at Universal over the weekend (it's what DH and the kids wanted to do) before we head back to SSR August 5th - heading home on the 10th.
> 
> I did see today that the August Pirate & Princess Parties start again on the 11th so I just might have to add a couple of nights so we can attend. It looks like it is a lot of fun and the parade looks awesome!
> 
> What to do?????



We had friends attend the P&PP and said it was great, better then MNSSHP and MVMCP! Sounds like you have a nice trip planned ..... 2 weeks of fun in the sun!!


----------



## edk35

loribell said:


> Well I finally made our summer reservations. We will be at SSR July 28 - Aug 2, then moving to RPR for that FOTL at Universal over the weekend (it's what DH and the kids wanted to do) before we head back to SSR August 5th - heading home on the 10th.
> 
> I did see today that the August Pirate & Princess Parties start again on the 11th so I just might have to add a couple of nights so we can attend. It looks like it is a lot of fun and the parade looks awesome!
> 
> What to do?????



We are planning to go to the P and P too. Our friends went just a week ago....and loved it. My kids are older but they still will enjoy it. I think since it is later in the day/night that will be nice since it will be so hot in Aug. We are going to SSR Aug. 15th for 5 days and then switching to BWV for 4 and there are 3 P and P while we are there. We plan on going to the weekday one. Can't wait to go home for our first time.


----------



## mamaprincess

athenna said:


> Just wanted to poke me head in and say that I have been back from my 1st ever solo trip to WDW and SSR is the  perfect place for me!!!!! Well, I knew that anyway
> Had to relax in that hot tub every morning...Ahhh...Bliss....
> Hope I won't be missing SSR too much when I try OKW in May!



Athenna, welcome back!  The 2 things I want to do in life are go to WDW solo and go to WDW with just the hubby and no kids.  If you pop back in, give us a few details about your trip.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who is curious about how it is to go solo to WDW.


----------



## tomandrobin

mamaprincess said:


> Athenna, welcome back!  The 2 things I want to do in life are go to WDW solo and go to WDW with just the hubby and no kids.  If you pop back in, give us a few details about your trip.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who is curious about how it is to go solo to WDW.



We love our "Adult" trips with just the two of us. Even though we are going to the same place as when we take the kids, its such a different feeling and pace! Walt Disney World truly can be an adult paradise too!


----------



## bpmorley

tomandrobin said:


> We love our "Adult" trips with just the two of us. Even though we are going to the same place as when we take the kids, its such a different feeling and pace! Walt Disney World truly can be an adult paradise too!



That's all we take is adult trips.  Almost, not everyone, I know thinks that WDW is for kids.  That's when I hit them with the info.  Most think it's MK and that's it.  Until you show them a map, tell them about the science of EPCOT, the thrills of R&RRC, ToT @ MGM,  EE @ AK.  Then about the spa's at SSR or just the laid back feel of OKW.  One of the greatest things of SSR, 5 minute walk to DTD & PI


----------



## SaratogaShan

tomandrobin said:


> We will be the happy couple with no kids, playing in the pool!
> 
> We are leaving the kids home for an Anniversary getaway!
> 
> More then likely, if you drink tea or coffee, we'll run into each other at AP in the morning getting our caffine fix!!



I hope you have a relaxing trip.

You won't be able to miss us, LOL!  We will be the couple with a five year old princess in training, a two year old pirate, my 9 year old brother, my 12 year old sister, my mother, and my very LOUD stepfather.

This will be a different kind of trip than we are used to, but my family is VERY excited!  If you see us at AP, say Hi!

 
Shan


----------



## athenna

mamaprincess said:


> Athenna, welcome back!  The 2 things I want to do in life are go to WDW solo and go to WDW with just the hubby and no kids.  If you pop back in, give us a few details about your trip.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who is curious about how it is to go solo to WDW.




I loved going solo!! I am an early riser, so I never had to feel guilty about dragging anyone out of bed at an ungodly hour.. My 1st morning there I was doing a power walk around SSR by 6:15 am, followed by a soak in the hot tub about 7-ish And I just strolled, I never rushed to get to an attraction...I spent a lot of time at WS in Epcot, just relaxing...I bench hopped instead of park hopping! 
I enjoyed several performances of Off Kilter in Epcot...Had lots of people to talk to, while waiting for OK, while sitting on benches, etc...
Had a fabulous time, even solo, at the P & P party!! I am POTC obsessed, so I had a costume, accessories, the whole 9 yards...Met a lovely DIS'er to chat with while waiting for Captain Jack.
Sorry to turn this into a T/R, but I got excited


----------



## Madi100

mamaprincess said:


> Anyone care to convince me that one WDW trip a year is enough for the kids and we should definitely take an adults only trip?  I've been known to listen to reason.



I will!!  I know that you posted this a couple months ago, but I wanted to add my two cents to the going without kids.  DH and I went in December without our kids, and we had a WONDERFUL time.  We stayed at SSR for the first time, and thought it was perfect for no kids.  We loved being so close to Downtown Disney, and we were able to resort hop for meals, and we were able to walk around DD without the kids and have a nice relaxing trip.  We relaxed by the quiet pool one day, and I'm not one to nap, but I took a nap by the pool.  

I think when you are pregnant you notice all the pregnant women.  When you go to Disney with no kids, you really notice the amount of people who go to Disney as adults only.  SSR had plenty of all ages.  It was great to see.  We noticed kids on the bues, we noticed them in the pool, but otherwise, we felt right at home without our children.  It is such a different atmosphere without your kids.  And while I missed my kids, especially when we went on their favorite rides - I could hear their laughter and it made me sad, it was a wonderful, much needed trip for DH and myself.  And, the kids will be going again.


----------



## magicmommy

tomandrobin said:


> We love our "Adult" trips with just the two of us. Even though we are going to the same place as when we take the kids, its such a different feeling and pace! Walt Disney World truly can be an adult paradise too!



Couldn't have said it better myself! It truly is a different vacation without the kids. Although I love our family vacations, WDW is the best for adults only too!


----------



## polyhm83

Just got back today. Had a great trip. At the beginning of the week the mugs were the epcot ones, but by the end of the week they had the taller ones, they are still not saratoga, just generic disney characters with the year 2007 
printed in large numbers on the side.


----------



## loribell

tomandrobin said:


> We had friends attend the P&PP and said it was great, better then MNSSHP and MVMCP! Sounds like you have a nice trip planned ..... 2 weeks of fun in the sun!!





edk35 said:


> We are planning to go to the P and P too. Our friends went just a week ago....and loved it. My kids are older but they still will enjoy it. I think since it is later in the day/night that will be nice since it will be so hot in Aug. We are going to SSR Aug. 15th for 5 days and then switching to BWV for 4 and there are 3 P and P while we are there. We plan on going to the weekday one. Can't wait to go home for our first time.



Wow, it looks as if we really do need to add a couple of nights so we can attend the party. We have loved MNSSHP & MVMCP so I think this one will be amazing!!!!!


----------



## "Got Disney"

Hi everyone....we are new DVC members as of Dec 2006.  We signed up on the Christmas cruise and bought 2 contracts of 200 each=400 pts.  WE will be using the first of our pts for 2 days at DL - GrandCalifornian(need a Disney fix)..we live out here is SanDiego and we were just at WDW for 5 days right before our cruise.

We are planning on using some more pts for our back to back Mexican Riviera cruise...we have 2006 pts and 2007 pts and 2008 pts to use...we will pay for one cruise and use pts for the other...

Can't wait to stay at SSR....have always stayed at the BCR but that was before we were DVC members....


----------



## corinnak

polyhm83 said:


> Just got back today. Had a great trip. At the beginning of the week the mugs were the epcot ones, but by the end of the week they had the taller ones, they are still not saratoga, just generic disney characters with the year 2007
> printed in large numbers on the side.



Interesting.  VERY interesting.  And yet, I don't like the possible implications....

Thanks for reporting, polyhm83!


----------



## magerzoo

We love the pool and the spacious rooms!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

[quote="Got Disney";17615264]Hi everyone....we are new DVC members as of Dec 2006. We signed up on the Christmas cruise and bought 2 contracts of 200 each=400 pts. WE will be using the first of our pts for 2 days at DL - GrandCalifornian(need a Disney fix)..we live out here is SanDiego and we were just at WDW for 5 days right before our cruise.

We are planning on using some more pts for our back to back Mexican Riviera cruise...we have 2006 pts and 2007 pts and 2008 pts to use...we will pay for one cruise and use pts for the other...

Can't wait to stay at SSR....have always stayed at the BCR but that was before we were DVC members....[/quote]

Welcome Home Robin!   We did the same thing - bought from our Dec 2005 cruise - used our first points at GC!  It is fantastic!  We loved the entrance to CA, and being able to take a pool/nap break in the middle of a very hot day, and then go back out the gate to the parks again!


----------



## mamaprincess

athenna said:


> I loved going solo!! I am an early riser, so I never had to feel guilty about dragging anyone out of bed at an ungodly hour.. My 1st morning there I was doing a power walk around SSR by 6:15 am, followed by a soak in the hot tub about 7-ish And I just strolled, I never rushed to get to an attraction...I spent a lot of time at WS in Epcot, just relaxing...I bench hopped instead of park hopping!
> I enjoyed several performances of Off Kilter in Epcot...Had lots of people to talk to, while waiting for OK, while sitting on benches, etc...
> Had a fabulous time, even solo, at the P & P party!! I am POTC obsessed, so I had a costume, accessories, the whole 9 yards...Met a lovely DIS'er to chat with while waiting for Captain Jack.
> Sorry to turn this into a T/R, but I got excited



Loved your mini-trippie! Sounds like you had a blast!

Madi100, I am going to try to get a trip in with just hubby and I one of these days.  I'm pretty alright about it, now to just convince DH.


----------



## sulleyfan

Another new SSR owner/lover here....I just bought in last Thursday.  I rented points for a stay at SSR from 3/11-16, and then fell in love .  Now I'm going back in May from the 6-11th


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Congratulations sulleyfan!  Welcome home!!


----------



## alldiz

Hi,
I am a new DVC owner....1st visit coming May 22 to SSR 

Has any SSR experts had trouble with the temp in their room....

If so....was it resolved and how....

I am worried with the A/C and the sensors...not having
the room very cool would be dissapointing..

Anyone?
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## Kais&Logans Mom

Hi Everyone:

I am really enjoying reading everyone's input about SSR.  It makes me that much more confident of our decision to buy here.  DH, DD, DS and myself are going home for the first time in May and then to see Mickey for Christmas!!  I can hardly stand the wait!!!  

Can anyone tell me how a studio will be for us (that's all we could get at the time we booked)?  Two kids (3 and 7 months), DH and myself.

Thanks! 

Soon, I am going to learn how to put all those tickers and pictures at the bottom of this!!


----------



## bpmorley

Kais&Logans Mom said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I am really enjoying reading everyone's input about SSR.  It makes me that much more confident of our decision to buy here.  DH, DD, DS and myself are going home for the first time in May and then to see Mickey for Christmas!!  I can hardly stand the wait!!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me how a studio will be for us (that's all we could get at the time we booked)?  Two kids (3 and 7 months), DH and myself.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Soon, I am going to learn how to put all those tickers and pictures at the bottom of this!!



A studio shouldn't be that bad.  To me they seems bigger than a normal hotel room w/kitchenette.   They have more closets than a normal room.  It will have a queen size bed, pull out sofa and it comes with a playpen that can be used as a crib.


----------



## Dman67

Just put a bid in on an SSR listing on TTS.  Wish us luck!  Looking forward to being a fellow SSR owner/lover.


----------



## Kais&Logans Mom

Hey Sulleyfan--we will be there during the same period!!  It's going to be a blast!!!  BTW--love the 2319!!


----------



## tomandrobin

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1377097&referrerid=&highlight=bypass+thermostat


alldiz said:


> Hi,
> I am a new DVC owner....1st visit coming May 22 to SSR
> 
> Has any SSR experts had trouble with the temp in their room....
> 
> If so....was it resolved and how....
> 
> I am worried with the A/C and the sensors...not having
> the room very cool would be dissapointing..
> 
> Anyone?
> Thanks
> Kerri



Here is a link to fix the thermostat issue.


----------



## tomandrobin

Welcome Home "Got Disney", sulleyfan, alldiz, Dman67!


----------



## Halle

I think SSR is Disney's best kept secret.  We own at OKW and BW, this past week we fell in love with SSR.  What a beautiful resort, great CM's, pools, restaurants and.....I could go on and on!!!  We loved it!


----------



## Kais&Logans Mom

Thanks so much for adding us to the list!!


----------



## sulleyfan

alldiz said:


> Hi,
> I am a new DVC owner....1st visit coming May 22 to SSR
> 
> Has any SSR experts had trouble with the temp in their room....
> 
> If so....was it resolved and how....
> 
> I am worried with the A/C and the sensors...not having
> the room very cool would be dissapointing..
> 
> Anyone?
> Thanks
> Kerri



Just left SSR on 3/16 and we actually had a problem with it getting too cold in the room and we're normally the type that like it downright frigid  (Our heat is set at 64 all winter long)....We would often turn off the A/C in during the day and only leave it on at night and that was with it set at 68 degrees.  If it was on, we were usually bundled up under a blanket.


----------



## CinderellasSister

Kais&Logans Mom said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I am really enjoying reading everyone's input about SSR.  It makes me that much more confident of our decision to buy here.  DH, DD, DS and myself are going home for the first time in May and then to see Mickey for Christmas!!  I can hardly stand the wait!!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me how a studio will be for us (that's all we could get at the time we booked)?  Two kids (3 and 7 months), DH and myself.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Soon, I am going to learn how to put all those tickers and pictures at the bottom of this!!



DH and I stayed in a studio at BWV last January with our 2 kids, DD then 4, and DS then 2.  DS stayed in the pack n play, as he was more comfortable there.  For DD, we had brought along one of those blow up mattresses with the sleeping bag attached.  She had a princess one from Walmart.  (DS had a spiderman one with him, but wouldn't use it).  DD was happy as can be using that as her bed, and we never had to open the sofa bed that was there.  I felt there was plenty of room for the 4 of us, and wouldn't have a problem fitting in there again.  We usually would spend so little time in the room, that it really didn't matter.  I'm sure you'll have a great time, enjoy yourselves!!!


----------



## alldiz

sulleyfan said:


> Just left SSR on 3/16 and we actually had a problem with it getting too cold in the room and we're normally the type that like it downright frigid  (Our heat is set at 64 all winter long)....We would often turn off the A/C in during the day and only leave it on at night and that was with it set at 68 degrees.  If it was on, we were usually bundled up under a blanket.



Thanks....I hope I have the same problem....

Which brings me to another question....
I know they give you 1pack of towels....

Can you get extra blankets?
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## Kais&Logans Mom

Thanks so much for the info about the studio.  Our DD actually has a Dora fold out couch that she loves, but it is not transportable.  We think though, based on your comments, that the room will be fine.  And agree with you about not being in there too much anyway.  How was it with your young children in Disney?  We have been hearing horror stories and wonderful stories!  We are excited about the play water area at SSR for our DD so if she gets overloaded by WDW, we will just come "home" to SSR.


----------



## CinderellasSister

Kais&Logans Mom said:


> Thanks so much for the info about the studio.  Our DD actually has a Dora fold out couch that she loves, but it is not transportable.  We think though, based on your comments, that the room will be fine.  And agree with you about not being in there too much anyway.  How was it with your young children in Disney?  We have been hearing horror stories and wonderful stories!  We are excited about the play water area at SSR for our DD so if she gets overloaded by WDW, we will just come "home" to SSR.



Our kids had a great time, and are both really excited to go back in May.  I'm still continually surprised at how much DD remembers from the trip.  DS doesn't remember too much, but was a joy to have there.  We tried the first full day there to go back to the room for a nap, but that failed miserably.  They were both too charged up by being there.  So if they wanted to nap, they just fell asleep in the stroller!!  We wound up spending all day, each day at the parks.  Now, every day they wake up asking if today is the day we go to Disney!!


----------



## mamaprincess

Kais&Logans Mom said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I am really enjoying reading everyone's input about SSR.  It makes me that much more confident of our decision to buy here.  DH, DD, DS and myself are going home for the first time in May and then to see Mickey for Christmas!!  I can hardly stand the wait!!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me how a studio will be for us (that's all we could get at the time we booked)?  Two kids (3 and 7 months), DH and myself.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Soon, I am going to learn how to put all those tickers and pictures at the bottom of this!!



You'll be fine.  There is a queen bed for you and DH and a queen sofa bed for the 3 year old.  You can request a pack n play for the 7 mos old and make it very comfy to sleep in.  My kids love the sofa beds at SSR and have never once complained about sleeping on them.  I've napped on the sofa beds at SSR and find them quite comfy.  The studios are like really nice hotel rooms with kitchenettes.

You can waitlist a one bedroom if you'd prefer one.  I'm sure you'll get it.  I've never not gotten a waitlisted room at SSR because they have so much inventory.  You're so far out from your Christmas trip, your waitlist will definitely come through before then.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Hey everyone!  BWV & VWL owner here gearing up for our first ever stay at SSR next week!!!

We're excited that we have the opportunity to try it out and will be there for two days prior to our VWL stay.  We'll be in a Studio so will definitely be checking out AP!

We stopped by SSR this past October to meet with our Guide for something and were really impressed with how lovely the landscaping looked and how it had matured since we were there the previous spring.

Thanks for sharing your home with us!


----------



## mikeandkarla

Hi all,
My resale contract was ROFR'd by Disney so I decided to stop the waiting game and buy direct from Disney.  I can't believe how fast they can process a membership.  After making the downpayment, Judy called me back a few hour later with my membership # and said we were set to make reservations.  That was so much better than going resale, since I'm sort of impatient...
So to make a quick story quicker, we made or first reservation to come home for Dec. 19 - Dec. 26.  Mickey for christmas!  Can't wait.


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

Great thread, thanks for starting it.  Really got tired of hearing all the complaining about SSR and how it is "so big", and "not Disney".  

It is the most relaxing vacation spot we have ever been to.  It really is HOME!

Thanks again.


----------



## Natterjack9

This is my very first post ever.  We are taking our first DVC trip in 11 days, and staying at SSR.  We bought sight unseen in 2005.  My parents and sisters are DVC members and have stayed at SSR and loved it, but seeing some of the other posters on some of the other boards really got me nervous.  We are taking my in-laws on this trip, and my father in law can be quite picky.  After reading all of the great things about SSR, I can't wait to go.  I do have one question.  We will be eating at Artist's Pallete more often than not, because my DW and MIL and I do not want to cook.  What kind of menu can I look forward too?  Any input would be great!

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_ssap.htm  Check out this link natterjack
Also look through the menus for Downtown Disney restaurants- that would be a nice close place to grab a bite if you tired of Artists.


----------



## Natterjack9

Thanks for the info.  I will check it out.


----------



## CustardTart

mikeandkarla said:


> Hi all,
> My resale contract was ROFR'd by Disney so I decided to stop the waiting game and buy direct from Disney.  *I can't believe how fast they can process a membership.  After making the downpayment, Judy called me back a few hour later with my membership # and said we were set to make reservations.  That was so much better than going resale, since I'm sort of impatient...*


I know what you mean. We started the whole resale thing for VWL ages ago and still haven't closed _*but*_ in the meantime we've bought SSR, made our first reservation and purchased an add-on at AKV!!!


----------



## Madi100

mamaprincess said:


> You'll be fine.  There is a queen bed for you and DH and a queen sofa bed for the 3 year old.  You can request a pack n play for the 7 mos old and make it very comfy to sleep in.  My kids love the sofa beds at SSR and have never once complained about sleeping on them.  I've napped on the sofa beds at SSR and find them quite comfy.  The studios are like really nice hotel rooms with kitchenettes.
> 
> You can waitlist a one bedroom if you'd prefer one.  I'm sure you'll get it.  I've never not gotten a waitlisted room at SSR because they have so much inventory.  You're so far out from your Christmas trip, your waitlist will definitely come through before then.



We had a pack-n-play in our room.  Is that not standard?  We were two adults, we definitely didn't request one and there was one in the closet.


----------



## mjy

Natterjack9 said:


> This is my very first post ever.


 





Hope you enjoy your membership.  I see someone else posted a link for menus.  You will enjoy dinner at Artist Point, that's for sure...


----------



## tomandrobin

Natterjack9 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I will check it out.



Fultons is currently running a DVC discount of 30% off at lunch, which is in DTD.


----------



## MrsNick

Phew, just popping in here to take cover Lots of anti-SSR sentiment on this board today, geez Louise!

I'd love to see any new pics of SSR if anyone has them


----------



## KathyRN137

MrsNick said:


> Phew, just popping in here to take cover Lots of anti-SSR sentiment on this board today, geez Louise!



I think it's better to just stay out of it...I don't understand why there are always a few people want to   when they could just enjoy the   of those who love vacationing at WDW!   

Kathy,
Proud SSR owner since '04


----------



## BlakeNJ

mikeandkarla said:


> Hi all,
> My resale contract was ROFR'd by Disney so I decided to stop the waiting game and buy direct from Disney.  I can't believe how fast they can process a membership.  After making the downpayment, Judy called me back a few hour later with my membership # and said we were set to make reservations.  That was so much better than going resale, since I'm sort of impatient...
> So to make a quick story quicker, we made or first reservation to come home for Dec. 19 - Dec. 26.  Mickey for christmas!  Can't wait.



Congratulations and welcome home!  We decided not to buy resale also.  It just seemed very stressful.

Good luck!


----------



## ansky922

So Far I learned  that I need good walking shoes and I might actually lose some weight from all that walking ( sounds like a great vacation to me)


 


I am now in the single digits everyone     

Will be going home for the first time    

Will take lots of pics


----------



## pennst8r

mikeandkarla said:


> Hi all,
> My resale contract was ROFR'd by Disney so I decided to stop the waiting game and buy direct from Disney.  I can't believe how fast they can process a membership.  After making the downpayment, Judy called me back a few hour later with my membership # and said we were set to make reservations.  That was so much better than going resale, since I'm sort of impatient...
> So to make a quick story quicker, we made or first reservation to come home for Dec. 19 - Dec. 26.  Mickey for christmas!  Can't wait.



This is the first time I'm on the other end of a  "Welcome Home!"


----------



## BroganMc

ansky922 said:


> So Far I learned  that I need good walking shoes and I might actually lose some weight from all that walking ( sounds like a great vacation to me)



Now that's the spirit!

I am so jealous of you single digit dancers. I've still over a month to go. This has been the longest winter of my life. May 4, I leave all my troubles behind. Only thing I worry about is burning. Last time at SSR was December and I wore bulky sweaters.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

ansky922 said:


> So Far I learned  that I need good walking shoes and I might actually lose some weight from all that walking ( sounds like a great vacation to me)


 
OOOH!  You will hear "welcome home" for real very soon   

One thing about losing weight from all the walking - all the food is so hard to resist


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

MrsNick said:


> Phew, just popping in here to take cover Lots of anti-SSR sentiment on this board today, geez Louise!
> 
> I'd love to see any new pics of SSR if anyone has them



I've noticed a lot of hostility in general since my return from our trip in Feb. I posted about a room at BWV, speaking about the lack of upkeep and I got blistered. so don't feel to bad, people tend to say things on-line they wouldn't dream of saying face to face


----------



## bpmorley

Disney MAINEiac said:


> I've noticed a lot of hostility in general since my return from our trip in Feb. I posted about a room at BWV, speaking about the lack of upkeep and I got blistered. so don't feel to bad, people tend to say things on-line they wouldn't dream of saying face to face



I dont' get it.  This is supposed to be the SSR lovers thread.  If people don't like SSR, just let it be.  Don't stay here either if you're just going to knock it.  Leave it for me and my wife to love.


----------



## Starr W.

Disney MAINEiac said:


> I've noticed a lot of hostility in general since my return from our trip in Feb. I posted about a room at BWV, speaking about the lack of upkeep and I got blistered. so don't feel to bad, people tend to say things on-line they wouldn't dream of saying face to face




BWV is one of the sacred cows, I had someone tell me I haven't really lived until I stayed in a BW view room.  


By the way I lost 4 lbs on our Thanksgiving trip and even had dessert a few times! Even managed to keep it off!


----------



## brianm27

Our first trip to SSR was Feb 19-23.  We made a last minute (3 months) reservation and were disappointed we had to "settle" for SSR.  To make a long story short, we are now contemplating how many points to add on and when to go back. 

We were in a studio in the Paddock right behind the Carousel bus stop.  It was perfect for us.  My daughter loved the Artists Pallet.  We found the whole area very relaxing.


----------



## ont/ohana

We are counting the days to our nex trip to SSR in Sept.  W enjoy this resort alot and plan to spend most of out vacations there.  I spoke with my guide today about an add on and didn't even think twice where it would be.  Our family enjoys the spread out style. We were there in December and the resort was booked to the max., but with the spread out size it did not seem to crowed.  SSR is our home and we are proud to say so


----------



## La2kw

Starr W. said:


> BWV is one of the sacred cows, I had someone tell me I haven't really lived until I stayed in a BW view room.



 
How ridiculous!


----------



## Disneyracingfan

I'm not a SSR DVC member yet but working on it.....10 year anniversary present for DW.  I have a weird question for you all. I stayed at the Disney Institute on my honeymoon in 1997 is this the same property?  just wondering. it's kind of weird to be so different but kind of the same if any one remembers the Institute.


----------



## bpmorley

Disneyracingfan said:


> I'm not a SSR DVC member yet but working on it.....10 year anniversary present for DW.  I have a weird question for you all. I stayed at the Disney Institute on my honeymoon in 1997 is this the same property?  just wondering. it's kind of weird to be so different but kind of the same if any one remembers the Institute.



I never knew the Institute, but I do believe it's the same property.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Disneyracingfan said:


> I'm not a SSR DVC member yet but working on it.....10 year anniversary present for DW.  I have a weird question for you all. I stayed at the Disney Institute on my honeymoon in 1997 is this the same property?  just wondering. it's kind of weird to be so different but kind of the same if any one remembers the Institute.



SSR is built on the site of the old Disney Institute.  And you Honeymooned there- what a perfect anniversary gift!


----------



## Disneyracingfan

As long as I Pull it off with out her knowing about it.  She "caught" me on the web site and one of the CMs called the house so I told her I was looking into booking a trip for my birthday which just happens to be 2 weeks after my anniversary in November. So far she has bought it.......


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Starr W. said:


> BWV is one of the sacred cows, I had someone tell me I haven't really lived until I stayed in a BW view room.




That is so funny. I always felt that way as well until we had our DTD view at SSR/CP in december. I actually liked it better than the BW view. At night it absolutely glows. Our whole family preferred SSR over BW. To each his own as they say.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

suscribing......looking at my "dream" book and incentives for SSR!!! I actually thought AKL...but now leaning towards SSR....have alot of reading to do here!!


----------



## tomandrobin

DisneyBride'03 said:


> suscribing......looking at my "dream" book and incentives for SSR!!! I actually thought AKL...but now leaning towards SSR....have alot of reading to do here!!



Buy where you want to stay. If you like both, do a split contract between the two of them. 

Buy one resale, then buy the other as an add-on.


----------



## pennst8r

tomandrobin said:


> Buy where you want to stay. If you like both, do a split contract between the two of them.



We ended up doing just that, thanks to a DISer who suggested we could bank/borrow each year to have all our points at one resort, and be able to book at 11 months.  The price at SSR was hard to pass up, and AKV was only available to previous owners at the time.  

So this year, SSR and next year AKV.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks for that idea!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

pennst8r said:


> We ended up doing just that, thanks to a DISer who suggested we could bank/borrow each year to have all our points at one resort, and be able to book at 11 months.  The price at SSR was hard to pass up, and AKV was only available to previous owners at the time.
> 
> So this year, SSR and next year AKV.



Congratulations on both of your purchases! We own at both resorts too! We love love love Saratoga! Animal Kingdom Lodge was our favorite non-DVC resort! We are planning most of our stays at SSR, and maybe once a year at AKV!


----------



## LoriLuvsDisney

Hey there everyone -

Our first trip "home" will be November 3-6.  Doing the Disney Cruise then spending an extra couple of days.  We bought last April after a trip there.  We live in California and have used our points for two trips to Disneyland so far, and have some exchanges in the works for two vacations outside of Disney (oh my!), one to Yosemite and one to Ireland in 2008.  (Need some pixie dust for the Ireland trip!)  

My hubby and I will be celebrating our 25th Anniversary!  We honeymooned in DL, so a cruise is perfect.  We're taking the kids (10 & 12) out of school for 10 days, but I only have a 25th wedding anniversary once!

Looking forward to our trip.

I really appreciate the comments and the pics all of you have added.  It makes the excitement build!  I still have 7 months to go!!!!


----------



## Natterjack9

Hello everyone!!

My family and I get to take our very first vacation "home" in only 8 days!!  We bought sight unseen 2 years ago and have been anxiously awaiting the time when we could use our points.  My FIL and MIL are also coming for this trip.  Since we are first timers to SSR, (and my FIL is a great guy but tends to be a bit on the picky side) are there any tips you can give me, like what section to request, maybe different things to do at the resort itself?  We are all VERY excited about the trip, so much that DD (11) and DS (7) give me updates every morning on how many days until we go.  They are also looking forward to SSR, with all of the great things we have read on this thread about it as well as some of the great pics we have seen on other parts of DIS.  Any help you can give would be great.


----------



## tomandrobin

Natterjack9 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> My family and I get to take our very first vacation "home" in only 8 days!!  We bought sight unseen 2 years ago and have been anxiously awaiting the time when we could use our points.  My FIL and MIL are also coming for this trip.  Since we are first timers to SSR, (and my FIL is a great guy but tends to be a bit on the picky side) are there any tips you can give me, like what section to request, maybe different things to do at the resort itself?  We are all VERY excited about the trip, so much that DD (11) and DS (7) give me updates every morning on how many days until we go.  They are also looking forward to SSR, with all of the great things we have read on this thread about it as well as some of the great pics we have seen on other parts of DIS.  Any help you can give would be great.



If you plan on walking to DTD alot, request Congress Park. If you want to be near the main pools and Artist Pallet, request Springs or Grandstand section. If the room offered initally is not to your liking, see if a room that is not done with mousekeeping is more of what you want. You'll have to wait, but may be worth the it.


----------



## hadleyzoo

We just bought in to SSR last August when we were on our Disney cruise.  I made our first-ever reservations last week for June 17-23.  I know--it's probably one of the worst times to go as far as weather, but with DH deploying a bit later in the summer we wanted to get some time in and use some of those points.

DD 14 and DS 6 are excited that we'll be back at Disney.  Although they said they'd rather be cruising--I'm sure that opinion will change though.  ;-)

Tiffany


----------



## loribell

Congratulations Tiffany. Here's hoping your family has the most magical vacation ever. I huge thanks to your family for your sacrifices.


----------



## Natterjack9

tomandrobin said:


> If you plan on walking to DTD alot, request Congress Park. If you want to be near the main pools and Artist Pallet, request Springs or Grandstand section. If the room offered initally is not to your liking, see if a room that is not done with mousekeeping is more of what you want. You'll have to wait, but may be worth the it.


Thanks, that is what I need.  I will request one of those sections, or at the very least one closer to DTD.


----------



## disneymom8589

I've been lurking on one of those "bash SSR" threads (it's like a train wreck - shouldn't look, but can't help it! ), and boy, coming back to this thread is like a major breath of fresh air!!!  Everyone is so cheerful and upbeat and it feels like "family".  I just wanted to say "thank you" to my SSR neighbors! thumbsup2


----------



## MAGICFOR2

disneymom8589 said:


> I've been lurking on one of those "bash SSR" threads (it's like a train wreck - shouldn't look, but can't help it! ), and boy, coming back to this thread is like a major breath of fresh air!!! Everyone is so cheerful and upbeat and it feels like "family". I just wanted to say "thank you" to my SSR neighbors! thumbsup2


 
Stay away from the Dark Side


----------



## Ariel8676

disneymom8589 said:


> I've been lurking on one of those "bash SSR" threads (it's like a train wreck - shouldn't look, but can't help it! ), and boy, coming back to this thread is like a major breath of fresh air!!!  Everyone is so cheerful and upbeat and it feels like "family".  I just wanted to say "thank you" to my SSR neighbors! thumbsup2



You know its so funny...i REALLY don't understand why all these people feel the need to bash the resort. I honestly feel like i'm in high school. If you don't like it, don't stay there.
I stayed at 2 other DVC resorts and didn't like them(one WAY too crowded and one just too old feeling), didn't write any horrible reviews...i  just know we won't stay there again. 
We just try to focus on our family and our trip and try to make the best out of any situation we are put in. 
We actually LOVE SSR and really enjoy staying there. I love the fact that i can LEAVE the parks when i come home at night and relax. We have never had any problems with the busses in the 4 times we have stayed there and our rooms have always been perfect.


----------



## tomandrobin

Ariel8676 said:


> You know its so funny...i REALLY don't understand why all these people feel the need to bash the resort. I honestly feel like i'm in high school. If you don't like it, don't stay there.
> I stayed at 2 other DVC resorts and didn't like them(one WAY too crowded and one just too old feeling), didn't write any horrible reviews...i  just know we won't stay there again.
> We just try to focus on our family and our trip and try to make the best out of any situation we are put in.
> We actually LOVE SSR and really enjoy staying there. I love the fact that i can LEAVE the parks when i come home at night and relax. We have never had any problems with the busses in the 4 times we have stayed there and our rooms have always been perfect.



I don't understand either why individuals go waaaaaaaay out of their way to bash SSR. If you don't like the resort, don't stay there. But those individuals constantly take every chance they can find to put SSR down. 

I don't like every resort, but I don't go off spouting off my opinion or dislikes of those resorts.


----------



## grumpydad

you guys are funny  


now let me say i personally do not care or would beleive what you SSR bashers have to say

we purchased in 2005 and afet that i look at these boards
and was terrified. said to my wife 'everybody says the resort stinks'

well we made our first trip home last year and the place is great.

no long wait for the buses
pool is great
food is fine
atmosphere is fine.

if i had listening to the bashers i might had sold it before i even went


----------



## tomandrobin

grumpydad said:


> you guys are funny
> 
> 
> now let me say i personally do not care or would beleive what you SSR bashers have to say
> 
> we purchased in 2005 and afet that i look at these boards
> and was terrified. said to my wife 'everybody says the resort stinks'
> 
> well we made our first trip home last year and the place is great.
> 
> no long wait for the buses
> pool is great
> food is fine
> atmosphere is fine.
> 
> if i had listening to the bashers i might had sold it before i even went



Well, welcome to the Saratoga Springs Lovers Club!


----------



## conciergekelly

disneymom8589 said:


> I've been lurking on one of those "bash SSR" threads (it's like a train wreck - shouldn't look, but can't help it! ), and boy, coming back to this thread is like a major breath of fresh air!!!  Everyone is so cheerful and upbeat and it feels like "family".  I just wanted to say "thank you" to my SSR neighbors! thumbsup2



It always seems to be the same few   . I put them on my ignore list.  I don't know how they can get a kick out of trying to bully and make people second guess such a large personal purchase. . I enjoy SSR and this thread too. Thanks to the OP!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

conciergekelly said:


> It always seems to be the same few   . I put them on my ignore list.  I don't know how they can get a kick out of trying to bully and make people second guess such a large personal purchase. . I enjoy SSR and this thread too. Thanks to the OP!


What amazed me is the lengths some of the bashers go to- a few weeks ago there were a bunch of trolls- that had just registered for the boards and had no post history- and they were coming on just to bash SSR- I don't get what kind of satisfaction they get out of the bashing.  They must do it for some reason- I just can't imagine what the reason is.  
Anyway- we are SO looking forward to our first trip home and we can see for ourselves how we like it.  I even love the value resorts so I sure I will be happy- I am pretty easy to please.


----------



## Natterjack9

I am so glad I found this thread.  I have been to Disney many times, but this is our first visit "home."  I was nervous too, until I started reading here.  Now our excitement level is even higher! Thanks to all of you.


----------



## conciergekelly

TenThousandVolts said:


> I am sure that you will love it! Don't let them get you down. It is a great place. Very peacful and quiet.!


----------



## Kais&Logans Mom

Hi SSR Lovers:

We haven't even been to SSR yet, but will certainly not be swayed from our decision to purchase site unseen.  We have seen plenty of pictures, read the good, the bad and the ugly.  Last I checked, we are all adults capable of making our own decisions!!  So, for the people who are trashing SSR, you are entitled to your opinion, but please keep it out of this thread!!

More importantly, we are making our first trip home to SSR in 37 days!  I would like to have a gift waiting in the room for my DD-3, and my DS-1 and possibly my DH (although he will inevitably read this and ruin the surprise--haha)! .  

Any ideas?  Thoughts??  Is it possible to do something like this?   

Can't stand the wait!!


----------



## NARM Forever

Just got back from OKW but managed to fit in a quick tour of SSR and swam in the new feature pool.   It has a splash pad area with "starting gates" and horses heads that squirt water.   Our kids (8 & 5) loved it.  It was a fairly easy walk from there to the main pool, and looks like a good choice for our stay in December.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

TenThousandVolts  
Anyway- we are SO looking forward to our first trip home and we can see for ourselves how we like it.  I even love the value resorts so I sure I will be happy- I am pretty easy to please.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You will have a terrific time! We looked forward to our first trip home but never in a million years expected it to be as lovely as it turned out to be. We had our DSIL's DB and his family with us. They had never even been to WDW before and fell in love with SSR. They want to buy there as soon as their baby is born in May. They don't even want to visit the other DVC resorts first. They loved SSR and that's that I guess.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

tomandrobin said:


> I don't understand either why individuals go waaaaaaaay out of their way to bash SSR. If you don't like the resort, don't stay there. But those individuals constantly take every chance they can find to put SSR down.
> I don't like every resort, but I don't go off spouting off my opinion or dislikes of those resorts.



My sentiments exactly! I do have to admit I get mighty angry when I read those negative posts.


----------



## Hollymom1229

I was always just baffled by the bashers.  There are certain DVC resorts that I don't consider as nice as others, but that doesn't mean I would express that to those people I know that love those resorts.  We toured SSR and fell in love.  We are so happy to finally be going home 9/29 - 10/6.


----------



## Kais&Logans Mom

Hi Everyone:

I just read another thread elsewhere on the DIS Board and the person mentioned that they were showing Disney movies on an outdoor movie screen set up almost nightly at SSR.  Just last week.  Has anyone heard of that before?

Too cool if it is correct.


----------



## spaddy

First, add me to the lovers list.  We were there 3 days last week and had a wonderful time.  I can't wait to go back.

Second, 
3/25 - Cars
3/26 - Toy Story
3/27 -  Finding Nemo
3/28 - Lilo and Stitch
3/29 - Toy Story 2
3/31 - The Incredibles

Movies start at 8.

I was not able to make it to the movies, but I saw the screen set up at the pool.


----------



## corinnak

spaddy said:


> 3/25 - Cars
> 3/26 - Toy Story
> 3/27 -  Finding Nemo
> 3/28 - Lilo and Stitch
> 3/29 - Toy Story 2
> 3/31 - The Incredibles
> 
> Movies start at 8.



Welcome to the gang!  And thanks for posting that schedule!!! I don't know what kind of rotation they are doing, but I have to say, I would love to watch every one of those movies at the pool!  It's something I would actually set aside a night or two in order to do.  I love an evening at the pool!


----------



## dwelty

I think that the Movie by the pool Idea is awsome.  Good job DVC!


----------



## La2kw

dwelty said:


> I think that the Movie by the pool Idea is awsome.  Good job DVC!



The Loews resorts at Universal have been doing "Dive-In" movies for years.  It's about time DVC figures out what a crowd pleaser this is!


----------



## CarolMN

La2kw said:


> The Loews resorts at Universal have been doing "Dive-In" movies for years.  It's about time DVC figures out what a crowd pleaser this is!


DVC has done this before at the BWV  - selected nights (I think mostly during the summertime).  

I think it is great that they are doing them at SSR, too.   Does anyone know if they are doing them at any other DVC resorts?


----------



## spaddy

I was a little disappointed that we had all 3 nights booked.  I really wanted to spend an evening at the pool watching a movie.  Hopefully they will continue.


----------



## nhdisnut

Anyone with any pics of the movie setup?  Sounds like fun!


----------



## BroganMc

I love the movie idea too.

I hope they continue it and add some more flicks to the rotation. I'm heading down in a month so I'll be planning a few movie nights by the pool.


----------



## sulleyfan

nhdisnut said:


> Anyone with any pics of the movie setup?  Sounds like fun!



No pics, but they had the screen setup along the side of the pool between the slide and the bar, basically where the set of stairs is at that end.  It's one of the big blow up screens.  Unfortunately you can't see the movie from either hot tub .  They were pretty well attended the three nights I was down in the pool area in March and one night there were CMs passing out lollipops on the motorized spinner things to everyone in the pool area.


----------



## disneymom8589

I love the movies by the pool idea!!


----------



## bpmorley

I hope they keep it up.  We're doing a long weekend in June now.  Primarily for relaxation, so a poolside movie would be great


----------



## CinderellasSister

Wow, my kids will love this.  I'll definitely have to check this out and make some time when we get there.  What a great way to end a day.


----------



## alldiz

I hope they continue this also....
We'll be there memorial day weekend.....no parks....
Relaaaax....
movie by the pool is perfect..
kerri


----------



## mamaprincess

I haven't been in here because we closed on our new house on March 30th and we have the painful job of unpacking and setting up house.  I'll comb the thread a soon as I can and add the new SSR Lovers to the list.


----------



## Kais&Logans Mom

Hey Mama

Welcome back!  I know moving in can be a real job--just did that myself a little over a year ago!

Good luck!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi MamaPrincess!  Congratulations on your new home!  Don't forget to take some time to relax


----------



## kkmauch

Sorry I haven't posted here before. I've read a few, but never posted. I'm not only an owner at SSR but definitely a lover as well!

Won't be there this year again, back in 2008. Spending some time at BCV and OKW instead this time 'round. But, still love SSR and it will always be one of my homes.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

mamaprincess said:


> I haven't been in here because we closed on our new house on March 30th and we have the painful job of unpacking and setting up house.  I'll comb the thread a soon as I can and add the new SSR Lovers to the list.



Congratulations on the new house and welcome back mamaprincess. You've been missed.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

kkmauch said:


> Sorry I haven't posted here before. I've read a few, but never posted. I'm not only an owner at SSR but definitely a lover as well!
> Won't be there this year again, back in 2008. Spending some time at BCV and OKW instead this time 'round. But, still love SSR and it will always be one of my homes.




Welcome kkmauch! We're going to be spending our fall trip at OKW also. My family wanted to try something new this time. I'll miss SSR   and definitely will go over and visit while I'm there.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

I have some  news.  I had to cancel my week at SSR.  We were supposed to go from July 14 to the 21.  I just started a new job and my son has an internship in his field this summer.  I will have go go another time.


----------



## disneymom8589

wltdsnyfan said:


> I have some  news.  I had to cancel my week at SSR.  We were supposed to go from July 14 to the 21.  I just started a new job and my son has an internship in his field this summer.  I will have go go another time.



I'm sorry you have to cancel your trip this summer!  I understand how you feel, since we had to cancel our December trip due to the timing of our Christmas break (I'm a teacher).  It's such a bummer, isn't it?!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

disneymom8589 said:


> I'm sorry you have to cancel your trip this summer!  I understand how you feel, since we had to cancel our December trip due to the timing of our Christmas break (I'm a teacher).  It's such a bummer, isn't it?!



THanks for being sad with me.  At least I have a cruise booked for June of 2008.   The only bad thing about cancelling is we have points that have to be used for February 2008.  So I guess I will have to go off property like Vegas to use them this summer.  COuld be worse.  All, I know is we are not going to loose them.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

wltdsnyfan said:


> I have some  news.  I had to cancel my week at SSR.  We were supposed to go from July 14 to the 21.  I just started a new job and my son has an internship in his field this summer.  I will have go go another time.



I've been feeling bad because my family wants to try a different resort this time. I can only imagine how you feel. I'm so sorry you have to postpone. (never say cancel!) Good luck to both you and your son on your new jobs!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

DisneyFreaks said:


> I've been feeling bad because my family wants to try a different resort this time. I can only imagine how you feel. I'm so sorry you have to postpone. (never say cancel!) Good luck to both you and your son on your new jobs!



You are so right cancel is not a nice word postpone sounds so much better.
Thanks for the good luck.


----------



## bpmorley

wltdsnyfan said:


> THanks for being sad with me.  At least I have a cruise booked for June of 2008.   The only bad thing about cancelling is we have points that have to be used for February 2008.  So I guess I will have to go off property like Vegas to use them this summer.  COuld be worse.  All, I know is we are not going to loose them.



I've never had to do it, but I guess if you were going to lose them you could always rent them.


----------



## Marshay

bpmorley said:


> I've never had to do it, but I guess if you were going to lose them you could always rent them.



or give them away ...


----------



## wltdsnyfan

bpmorley said:


> I've never had to do it, but I guess if you were going to lose them you could always rent them.



I found out the following from are DVC person.  If you can'tuse them at SSR or one of the others I can exchange them.  They only expire in February 2008 if used at SSR or one of the other resorts.  When I call the member services tell them I want to exchange them for a week off DVC property.  I would have an extra year to use them.  If you look in the World Passport Collection and go to the Interval International Exchanges that is what I would use.  We are goingto call there next week and see what they say.  I will let you know.
I was happy about this.  I am not aobut to loose them.


----------



## ansky922

Thought I would Share


----------



## loribell

Thanks for sharing the pictures. They are great!


----------



## Treacle44

Wow stunning piccies, can't wait to stay there! 

x


----------



## Treacle44

Apart from the pools, what activities are there to do for young children (5 and almost 3)?

Also do they hold the community BBQ's all year round?

Thanks

T
x


----------



## Treacle44

TenThousandVolts said:


> Which section is this playground in - anybody know?



What a beautiful playground, dd will love that!


----------



## mikeandkarla

Beautiful pictures.  Can't wait till December for my first visit.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi my fellow SSR lovers!  I was actually the first person to respond to the OP waaaaay back on Page 1, post # 2!  Nice to see how many of use love SSR!  I have kept up with this thread b/c it makes me happy, though haven't posted much.

Anyway, we leave for our next trip in just 20 days!    

But I am FREAKING out....why???  Because we are staying at BWV instead of my beloved SSR!  Here is the story from the beginning (copied and pasted from another thread that I started a month ago that is now dead):

First, I must say that I am so thrilled that the SSR bashing is WAY less than it once was. When I first started coming to these boards about 2 years ago (doing research as I was getting ready to buy) it seemed that almost every other thread was bashing SSR). And SSR was what Disney was selling at the time...and it had the extra 12 years. But after having read everything here, I really thought I should purchase one of the other resorts via resale.

However, I had the opportunity to rent some SSR points, so that is what we did...fell in love with the place and the rest is history. Been owners ever since and never once have we regretted it.  Love, love, love this resort!  SO glad that I did not make a decision just based on the reports here.

Well, we just decided to do a last-minute trip in May (in 5 weeks! yikes! Though I am of course thrilled to be going home in just a few weeks, so much planning...so little time....lol!) So, I called MS to see what was available for 1-BRs. To my surprise, I was able to book BWV. DH and I have stayed there before, but the kids have not. I figured that they would love the pool and we have talked about wanting to try out every DVC resort, so I booked it.

Later as DH and I were talking I mentioned that we would be staying at BWV and he just stared at me open mouthed and then started to stammer... "But...but....but....what about Saratoga Springs? I want to stay at my Saratoga. Why can't we stay there? Were they full? Why didn't you book there? Can you call them back? Are Member Services closed?" As he went at got the phone to hand to me. You just had to see the lost puppy dog look on his face! It was too much!

In the end, I explained my reasoning to him and he sighed and said the he probably should allow the kids to expand their DVC horizons (that killed me!), so we will keep our BWV reservations, but I just wanted to share this story and our love for SSR!



So now here we are with less than 3 weeks and I am freaking out about not staying at SSR.  Hearing the comments about the new screen at the pool...and the splash area at the GrandStand...and well....just my SSR!   Thoughts?  Comments?


----------



## tomandrobin

3DisneyKids said:


> Thoughts?  Comments?



Original poster #10 here..lol! (kind of like a secret agent thing!) 

First, its still disney, its not like you are staying at Bonnett Creek!  

Second, don't fret the small stuff, have a great trip. 

Third, we will deal with your disloyalty later!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

3DisneyKids, wonderful story. I feel your pain. We've changed our SSR reservation to OKW because my family (who all adore SSR) want to try all of the DVC resorts. I am so going to miss our "home". OKW is close so I'm sure we'll take some time to visit during our stay.


ansky922, awesome pictures! Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

tomandrobin said:


> Original poster #10 here..lol! (kind of like a secret agent thing!)



Oh, and I almost forgot I was poster # 4 on the original start of this thread. LoL    Way To Go mamaprincess for starting it!


----------



## loribell

3DisneyKids - I remember that post but I'm not sure whether or not I responded so I just had to comment here. 

When we were at Disney in December I had decided that I this summer we should try to stay at BCV's. DD - 8 said she wanted to stay at SSR so I devised a great plan. We went to Beaches & Cream to have lunch and as we walked along and waited for a table I really played up how great SAB was. I made sure she got to walk all around it a really check it out. She was only 4 when we stayed before so she really didn't remember it. Well, it worked she was hooked and that was where she wanted to stay. 

Anyway, we got home and I started planning our trip. A weird thing happened though, now that it was time to book a room I no longer wanted to stay at BCV. I could not get myself to book BCV's. I was already missing SSR. 

Okay, so now what do I do? I had convinced her BCV was where we should stay. It took a little doing but she finally agreed that SSR would be best. We have my niece joining us and we decided that the zero entry pool at SSR would be safer for her!Boy that was close. 

At one point we wanted to try all of the DVC resorts. We will probably try a different one every once in a while but for now we are content staying at SSR & VWL, our homes. 

I would say that if even you are questioning it then mabye you should try switching to SSR. Either way have a great trip!


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

Treacle44 said:


> Apart from the pools, what activities are there to do for young children (5 and almost 3)?
> 
> Also do they hold the community BBQ's all year round?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T
> x



The CM's run DAILY activities, crafts, a weekly pool party, and now they have nightly movies by the main pool.. You will receive a calandar of events when you check-in, my kids are the same age g-5, b-3, and they loved them last year... The crafts are free or small price. Plus there are rentals too.. My kids can't stop talking about the surrey bike ride we took as a family!


----------



## conciergekelly

3disney kids....I have the same problem. My sons 17th birthday is over Thanksgiving break and he wants to try BCV. I asked him to choose and now I am regretting it. I love SSR. I really like the fact that SSR has more dedicated 2 br to choose from hence more likely to get one. I don't think I want 3 kids fighting over who has to get the pull out if I can't get a dedicated at BCV. Also at SSR I am more likely to get a nice view because of the larger inventory. These were things are positives about the large resort that people don't think of. I made my reservation for SSR and am supposed to change it on the 22nd of April. I DON'T WANNA! I have stayed at BCV (w/out kids) and it was nice but I am gonna miss SSR.  

Having said that I really liked the BWV. It is probably my second favorite resort. I love the theme, location and cute pool. I am sure that you will have a great time. Maybe you can pool hop at the new pool and for a movie one day?


----------



## La2kw

3DisneyKids said:


> Hi my fellow SSR lovers!  I was actually the first person to respond to the OP waaaaay back on Page 1, post # 2!  Nice to see how many of use love SSR!  I have kept up with this thread b/c it makes me happy, though haven't posted much.
> 
> Anyway, we leave for our next trip in just 20 days!
> 
> But I am FREAKING out....why???  Because we are staying at BWV instead of my beloved SSR!  Here is the story from the beginning (copied and pasted from another thread that I started a month ago that is now dead):
> 
> First, I must say that I am so thrilled that the SSR bashing is WAY less than it once was. When I first started coming to these boards about 2 years ago (doing research as I was getting ready to buy) it seemed that almost every other thread was bashing SSR). And SSR was what Disney was selling at the time...and it had the extra 12 years. But after having read everything here, I really thought I should purchase one of the other resorts via resale.
> 
> However, I had the opportunity to rent some SSR points, so that is what we did...fell in love with the place and the rest is history. Been owners ever since and never once have we regretted it.  Love, love, love this resort!  SO glad that I did not make a decision just based on the reports here.
> 
> Well, we just decided to do a last-minute trip in May (in 5 weeks! yikes! Though I am of course thrilled to be going home in just a few weeks, so much planning...so little time....lol!) So, I called MS to see what was available for 1-BRs. To my surprise, I was able to book BWV. DH and I have stayed there before, but the kids have not. I figured that they would love the pool and we have talked about wanting to try out every DVC resort, so I booked it.
> 
> Later as DH and I were talking I mentioned that we would be staying at BWV and he just stared at me open mouthed and then started to stammer... "But...but....but....what about Saratoga Springs? I want to stay at my Saratoga. Why can't we stay there? Were they full? Why didn't you book there? Can you call them back? Are Member Services closed?" As he went at got the phone to hand to me. You just had to see the lost puppy dog look on his face! It was too much!
> 
> In the end, I explained my reasoning to him and he sighed and said the he probably should allow the kids to expand their DVC horizons (that killed me!), so we will keep our BWV reservations, but I just wanted to share this story and our love for SSR!
> 
> 
> 
> So now here we are with less than 3 weeks and I am freaking out about not staying at SSR.  Hearing the comments about the new screen at the pool...and the splash area at the GrandStand...and well....just my SSR!   Thoughts?  Comments?



BWV is our least favorite DVC resort, but I think it's a good idea to try them all.  We have stayed at them all, and I'll miss OKW and SSR this summer, but I'm still looking forward to our stay at the BCV.  We love Epcot and know that we will have easy access to it this year, even though I don't like those slow boats to the studio and have had bad experiences with the bus service there.  We already plan on returning to SSR the following year, so we're happy about that.  I know we'll have a great time at the BCV, and you'll have a great time at the BWV.


----------



## BroganMc

tomandrobin said:


> Third, we will deal with your disloyalty later!



Best quote of the day!

3DisneyKids, just think how much more your family will appreciate SSR once you get to see how the other half lives. I travel only because it makes me love my home state more.

But yes, the first resort I expect to "cheat" with is BWV. It holds a fascination for me though I expect to have to just resign myself to the not-SSR glitches first. That's why I'm only planning short flings of a few days before I go home to SSR. (3 days and 9 days).


----------



## hrsmom

Hi everyone!

We're (DH, me, DD  age 3 and DS age 1) also SSR owners!  Our first trip home is May 6-11!!  We are so excited.  I'm so glad to see so many who love SSR - it is a little discouraging to read some of the posts by those who don't like it.  We've never stayed there, but we thought it was just beautiful when we toured it.

We have our first three trips planned already: May, October and February '08.

I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## loribell

Welcome hrsmom! Yes some of those threads get rediculous. SSR is a wonderful resort & I can't wait to be back home. 

BroganMC - I travel so I can get a break from my home state, especially the wind! Maybe I should move to Maryland!


----------



## BroganMc

loribell said:


> BroganMC - I travel so I can get a break from my home state, especially the wind! Maybe I should move to Maryland!



Only if you can put up with aggressive drivers. It's much more peaceful when you're an oblivious passenger. But still drive over the western mountains from Ohio & West Virginia and you'll notice the roads in Maryland are rose-tinted. (Honest, they are PINK.)

It's a pretty state. We have a mix of mountains, plains and beach towns. (And insane cosmopolitan cities inbetween.) But Disney will always be my home-away-from home. In fact, let me stay only on-property (at SSR) and avoid those nutty Florida interstate drivers and I'm a happy camper. Orlando is probably the only other place I've seriously thought "I could live here".


----------



## tomandrobin

BroganMc said:


> Only if you can put up with aggressive drivers. It's much more peaceful when you're an oblivious passenger. But still drive over the western mountains from Ohio & West Virginia and you'll notice the roads in Maryland are rose-tinted. (Honest, they are PINK.)
> 
> It's a pretty state. We have a mix of mountains, plains and beach towns. (And insane cosmopolitan cities inbetween.) But Disney will always be my home-away-from home. In fact, let me stay only on-property (at SSR) and avoid those nutty Florida interstate drivers and I'm a happy camper. Orlando is probably the only other place I've seriously thought "I could live here".


 
Those Western Maryland roads are pretty cool! Maryland drivers aren't that aggressive. DC drivers, Philadelphia, Jersey are alot worse. And NYC drivers makes us Marylander drivers look like those Amish buggy driver!


----------



## write2caro

tomandrobin said:


> Those Western Maryland roads are pretty cool! Maryland drivers aren't that aggressive. DC drivers, Philadelphia, Jersey are alot worse. And NYC drivers makes us Marylander drivers look like those Amish buggy driver!



Hi there!  Proud SSR owner and lurker on this thread for some time!    Would you belive that at 32, I just learned to drive, and in DC of all places!!  You can imagine how much fun it was to be downtown DC during rush hour traffic on my 4th time behind the wheel EVER!!    I figure it's like the song says about another great city, "if I can drive it here, I can drive it anywhere!!"


----------



## loribell

BroganMc said:


> Only if you can put up with aggressive drivers. It's much more peaceful when you're an oblivious passenger. But still drive over the western mountains from Ohio & West Virginia and you'll notice the roads in Maryland are rose-tinted. (Honest, they are PINK.)
> 
> It's a pretty state. We have a mix of mountains, plains and beach towns. (And insane cosmopolitan cities inbetween.) But Disney will always be my home-away-from home. In fact, let me stay only on-property (at SSR) and avoid those nutty Florida interstate drivers and I'm a happy camper. Orlando is probably the only other place I've seriously thought "I could live here".



Well, that might be a little much for me. But we do have the idiot drivers here too. I live in a very small town (about 4000) and there are times that the traffic bothers me. I probably wouldn't make it in a big metropolitan area, would I?


----------



## jamaka66

We are new owners at SSR, our first trip is in September and after reading all your wonderful comments we can't wait to go!!


----------



## BroganMc

jamaka66 said:


> We are new owners at SSR, our first trip is in September and after reading all your wonderful comments we can't wait to go!!



Welcome Home jamaka!

When in September are you going? Someone here may have the same trip plans. Not me. I'm headed down in October.

Oh but if you're going in late September you may be able to go to the Halloween party at MK and Food & Wine Festival at Epcot. It's a great time of year to do Disney.


----------



## BroganMc

write2caro said:


> Hi there!  Proud SSR owner and lurker on this thread for some time!    Would you belive that at 32, I just learned to drive, and in DC of all places!!  You can imagine how much fun it was to be downtown DC during rush hour traffic on my 4th time behind the wheel EVER!!    I figure it's like the song says about another great city, "if I can drive it here, I can drive it anywhere!!"



Now that takes moxy! I just learned a year and a half ago, but at least I just had to start in the burbs. We have a lot of DC commuters in the area. Rush hour by my little country road development (nestled between two highways) is always a blast. But still I haven't gotten lost yet like my sister did once in DC. 15 minutes going round and round Dupont Circle trying to find the exit lane. That was funny.

I won't touch the Capitol Beltway yet though. I don't have that much of a death wish.  



tomandrobin said:


> Those Western Maryland roads are pretty cool! Maryland drivers aren't that aggressive. DC drivers, Philadelphia, Jersey are alot worse. And NYC drivers makes us Marylander drivers look like those Amish buggy driver!



Well those NYC-burb drivers don't really practice the same rules of the road as the rest of the world. It's more like an evil version of bumper cars. But I have far too many DC commuters in my county. why they all had to move here is beyond me. There are sections of Columbia I won't touch because of the aggressiveness. You know the type: light turns green and they gun the engine; they see you and blare their horn instead of letting off the gas; they see a change lane turn signal as a personal challenge to see who can speed fastest.

Florida drivers can be remarkably as bad. Too many Northeasterner transplants, if you ask me.


----------



## jamaka66

We are doing 4 days at SSR and 3 days at VB from 9/8-9/15.  We decided to purchase as we took our kids for years and now we can take our grandson.  We plan his and his father's first Disney trip for Sept. 08.  My daughter is already planning the trip.


----------



## BroganMc

jamaka66 said:


> We are doing 4 days at SSR and 3 days at VB from 9/8-9/15.  We decided to purchase as we took our kids for years and now we can take our grandson.  We plan his and his father's first Disney trip for Sept. 08.  My daughter is already planning the trip.



Ah such fun in store for you and your family. I like nothing more than to see my nieces and nephews enjoy the park. (My nephew marched into my house today toting his Lego play armor and announced where he most wants to go when he's in Disney this October is LegoLand. Unfortunately, he thinks LegoLand is in California. Georgraphy is not his strong suit.)

Have you requested a section yet?


----------



## jamaka66

We haven't requested a specific place for this trip, we really want to see the whole place.  But my daughter spends hours on the disboards and she wants either the Springs or Grandstand when we go in Sept of 08.  She's been researching.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

BroganMc said:


> Ah such fun in store for you and your family. I like nothing more than to see my nieces and nephews enjoy the park. (My nephew marched into my house today toting his Lego play armor and announced where he most wants to go when he's in Disney this October is LegoLand. Unfortunately, he thinks LegoLand is in California. Georgraphy is not his strong suit.)
> 
> Have you requested a section yet?


 
There is a LegoLand in Calif!   It is south of DL, north of San Diego!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Welcome Home, hrsmom! 


3DisneyKids:  I can't comment yet on BWV, we are going "home" for the first time in June!  Just excited to see it  -  as far as the bashing, I think some people just have to be negative and try to squash others' excitement!  We don't want them at our pool anyway, right?


----------



## loribell

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Welcome Home, hrsmom!
> 
> 
> 3DisneyKids:  I can't comment yet on BWV, we are going "home" for the first time in June!  Just excited to see it  -  as far as the bashing, I think some people just have to be negative and try to squash others' excitement!  We don't want them at our pool anyway, right?



RIGHT!


----------



## BroganMc

MAGICFOR2 said:


> There is a LegoLand in Calif!   It is south of DL, north of San Diego!



Don't tell my nephew that! He'll be sorely disappointed when he figures out the van he's in is headed South not West.

I blame myself. I have one of those photo calendars and this month has pics of the Flower & Garden festival. He focused on that right away. Poor little tots. All my nieces and nephews want to go on my many Disney trips but their ogre parents insist they go to school. As if that's important.


----------



## chappellfamily

we became members just last month, and we have trips scheduled for october 07 , and march 08 . Please add us to the list.


----------



## Marshay

chappellfamily said:


> we became members just last month, and we have trips scheduled for october 07 , and march 08 . Please add us to the list.



Welcome Home!!


----------



## bpmorley

chappellfamily said:


> we became members just last month, and we have trips scheduled for october 07 , and march 08 . Please add us to the list.



Welcome Home.  You're gonna love it.


----------



## loribell

Welcome Home chappellfamily!


----------



## corinnak

The weather here is gorgeous today and we had a nice spring rain yesterday - the whole world is turning green.  For some reason, it feels so much like Florida in the winter that I was just longing to be at SSR this morning.  Of course it is not winter there now!  I was just thinking how nice it would be to stroll around on the walking paths, swim in the pool, have a nice clean villa kitchen.   <sigh>


----------



## Natterjack9

chappellfamily said:


> we became members just last month, and we have trips scheduled for october 07 , and march 08 . Please add us to the list.




Welcome home!!  We stayed at SSR for our first DVC trip a couple of weeks ago and LOVED it!     You will have a great time!


----------



## richardsa98

We also just bought last month!  As you can tell, we haven't waited setting up trips for June and November!  Can't wait


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

Any word from anyone just returning from SSR when the construction on the Grandstand will be completed, and when all the buildings will be opened and cleared for occupancy?  I have read that 1 building is open along with the pool and kids interactive area. The DVC site still lists July 2007 as a completion date.  We are going HOME the second week of May and were wondering if all the construction would be completed. (fences and walls removed)...


----------



## magicmommy

Really_Goofy_Daddy said:


> Any word from anyone just returning from SSR when the construction on the Grandstand will be completed, and when all the buildings will be opened and cleared for occupancy?  I have read that 1 building is open along with the pool and kids interactive area. The DVC site still lists July 2007 as a completion date.  We are going HOME the second week of May and were wondering if all the construction would be completed. (fences and walls removed)...



We arrived home on Saturday from SSR..We stayed in the grandstand building closest to the carriage house and it was the 2nd to open. The other 2 are scheduled to open May 1st and June 1st so 3 of the 4 will be open for your trip in May. There is very little evidence of any construction as it appears they are putting the finishing touches on the last 2 buildings. We have stayed in all sections now except the Carousel (and I hope not to). I love SSR and it was great to be home again. Staff and bus service was excellent as usual!!!!


----------



## tiggercrew

magicmommy said:


> We arrived home on Saturday from SSR..We stayed in the grandstand building closest to the carriage house and it was the 2nd to open. The other 2 are scheduled to open May 1st and June 1st so 3 of the 4 will be open for your trip in May. There is very little evidence of any construction as it appears they are putting the finishing touches on the last 2 buildings. We have stayed in all sections now except the Carousel (and I hope not to). I love SSR and it was great to be home again. Staff and bus service was excellent as usual!!!!



Magicmommy, now that you have stayed in all the sections (except Carousel) which is your favorite area?  We are headed down in July for a mostly resort trip, very little park time.  I have not requested a section yet but thought I might (understanding that it is not a guarantee).


----------



## magicmommy

tiggercrew said:


> Magicmommy, now that you have stayed in all the sections (except Carousel) which is your favorite area?  We are headed down in July for a mostly resort trip, very little park time.  I have not requested a section yet but thought I might (understanding that it is not a guarantee).



Well thats a tough question......Our first and second trips were in the Springs building closest to the main building...we loved it! Our third trip we had requested Congress Park but it was not available so we got "stuck" in the Paddocks....I ended up loving it! We were right next to the bus stop and the quiet pool. My fourth trip was just a girls trip and we got the Congress Park vuilding that was closest to the DTD walkway which was very convenient for DTD visits and also resort to resort bus service. This trip was the newest (the 2nd to open of 4 bldgs.) grandstand bldg and the pool was right there and the bus stop was 1st for pickup and drop off....I think it depends on who is in your travelling party. Our first trip was my family of four with 2 teenage sons. The second trip was just DH and I , the third  was with the kids again, the 4th with a friend and this one was with my whole family, parents,sister, BIL, nephew. I'll rank as best I can...but remember its only my opinion....
Grandstand, Springs, Paddocks, Congress Park, then Carousel.


----------



## BroganMc

Weather is in the beautiful 80's here in my home state of Maryland. I've been going around in tank tops and shorts declaring to everyone that this is my Florida preview. (10 more days and I'm there, baby!)

I just made the rest of my ADRs for my 15 day stay (yeah 15 glorious days). Only one I couldn't get was Chef Mickey's, but I already have Cindy's and got Crystal Palace so I'm happy.

I requested the Springs or Grandstand sections. (We want to be near the zero entry pool.) Now I just have to reserve a scooter for my dad and pack.

My only wish is that you guys keep that weather nice down there! It feels like this winter has lasted forever. I'm dying to (st)roll those beautiful flowering walkways, watch the ducks and swans, maybe even feed some of those fish.

BTW, any of you SSR Lovers going down in May want to arrange a DIS meet? I'll be at SSR May 14-20 (week before I'm at Marriott).


----------



## tiggercrew

magicmommy said:


> Well thats a tough question......Our first and second trips were in the Springs building closest to the main building...we loved it! Our third trip we had requested Congress Park but it was not available so we got "stuck" in the Paddocks....I ended up loving it! We were right next to the bus stop and the quiet pool. My fourth trip was just a girls trip and we got the Congress Park vuilding that was closest to the DTD walkway which was very convenient for DTD visits and also resort to resort bus service. This trip was the newest (the 2nd to open of 4 bldgs.) grandstand bldg and the pool was right there and the bus stop was 1st for pickup and drop off....I think it depends on who is in your travelling party. Our first trip was my family of four with 2 teenage sons. The second trip was just DH and I , the third  was with the kids again, the 4th with a friend and this one was with my whole family, parents,sister, BIL, nephew. I'll rank as best I can...but remember its only my opinion....
> Grandstand, Springs, Paddocks, Congress Park, then Carousel.



Thanks for the info.  Sounds like we could be happy in whatever section we might get.  Based on your descriptions I guess I would probably choose Grandstand, Congress Park or Springs...think I'll just take my chances.


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

magicmommy said:


> Well thats a tough question......Our first and second trips were in the Springs building closest to the main building...we loved it! Our third trip we had requested Congress Park but it was not available so we got "stuck" in the Paddocks....I ended up loving it! We were right next to the bus stop and the quiet pool. .



How ironic, when we went our second time we got "stuck" in the Paddocks as well, and the kids loved the walk across the footbridge to the main building and the main pool, I think it is now our most popular spot!

P.S., Magic, thanks for the report... Sounds like DVC had better think about installing a quiet pool in the garden of the Carousel if they expect people to WANT to stay there. I am not opposed to walking at all, however it seems that those buildings are in the middle of no where....I think you are actually closer to the main building if you stay in OKW


----------



## hrsmom

All these wonderful posts are making me so anxious for our first trip home!!   Only 12 days to go!!


----------



## loribell

You know I'm really starting to feel bad for the Carousel. Why must everyone dislike it so? It may be a minute or two longer of a walk than the other sections. I have even asked my teenage son (you know the kind that like to just lounge around and do nothing) how long it took us to walk to HRS & AP and he said maybe 10 minutes but he didn't really think it was that long, maybe 7 or 8. It really isn't as bad as everyone thinks it is. It is just as lovely as the other sections too! 

So, everyone please stop beating up the poor little Carousel section. I imagine it is starting to feel a little unloved! Give the Carousel some love!


----------



## nuts

Well, every DVC has "the section" that people complain about. I wouldn't get hung up about it. The way I figure it...I would rather be there than on my conference call late at night solving a work problem.


----------



## TreesyB

nuts said:


> Well, every DVC has "the section" that people complain about. I wouldn't get hung up about it. The way I figure it...I would rather be there than on my conference call late at night solving a work problem.



Here ! Here!


----------



## Dina

This is a great thread!!!  We are taking our first trip "home" to SSR in December --- December 30th - January 5th (we'll be at a hotel on the 29th before checking into SSR).  I am so excited to ring in the new year at our home!!!!


----------



## Fitswimmer

When I was taking my tour, one of the things I commented on with the guide was that I liked the options for different kinds of travelers.  Some people like to be close to the action, so there are places closer to the parks, places with rooms close to pools and places that are further away and quieter.  For my traveling preferences, the quieter places are better.  I travel with Dad (78) and Mom (68) sometimes, so they like the quieter areas.  When I travel with DN (20) she's comfortable either way as my friend's and I are (40's).  When we went to HHI with my one friend who had an 18 month old, we stayed close to the pool.  

Disney recognizes that all families and travel groups don't want the same things-and it's one of the main reasons that so many people choose to travel to their resorts.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Dina said:


> This is a great thread!!!  We are taking our first trip "home" to SSR in December --- December 30th - January 5th (we'll be at a hotel on the 29th before checking into SSR).  I am so excited to ring in the new year at our home!!!!


Dina- we have the exact same trip planned- SSR 12/30-1/5! That will be my kids' first trip home- DH and I are taking our 1st trip home in about 10 days! So excited!


----------



## magicmommy

loribell said:


> You know I'm really starting to feel bad for the Carousel. Why must everyone dislike it so? It may be a minute or two longer of a walk than the other sections. I have even asked my teenage son (you know the kind that like to just lounge around and do nothing) how long it took us to walk to HRS & AP and he said maybe 10 minutes but he didn't really think it was that long, maybe 7 or 8. It really isn't as bad as everyone thinks it is. It is just as lovely as the other sections too!
> 
> So, everyone please stop beating up the poor little Carousel section. I imagine it is starting to feel a little unloved! Give the Carousel some love!



It is not the walk...I love to walk but it seems that they just "stuck" those buildings there because they could. The bus stop is not an issue but every other area has a pool at least in the vicinity. The closest pool is the Paddock and if you are in the first Carousel building it is not even close to go for a quick dip....I don't think the proximity to the Main Building is the issue as much as it is no pool or hot tub, not even a playground for those with little ones.


----------



## CinderellasSister

nuts said:


> The way I figure it...I would rather be there than on my conference call late at night solving a work problem.



I'll second that!!!!!       Truer words have never been spoken!!!!


----------



## Dman67

The DW, DD & I just returned from a wonderful 4-night stay at SSR.  The experience was just about perfect.  Our room was located in the Paddock which provided us with a great view and only a marginally long walk to the main pool area.  We brought our bikes with us and thus were able to really explore the SSR grounds.  The landscaping is maintained very, very well with the exception of some areas needing fresh mulch.  The buildings are beautiful with vibrant colors and architecture.  The wild life is great!  We saw an abundance of mallard ducks and swans, but what really excited my DD was the three Otters that we saw playing in the canal that runs between Congress Park and the main area.  You don't see those every day!

As for the different sections of the resort, I'll honestly admit that without a rental car staying at The Carousel section would be a bit disappointing.  It really is a long ways away from anything and everything, except the main entrance gate.  The new Grandstand section looked inviting with the exceptional golf course views it offers and the new pool.  We may ask to stay there next time.  

During our bike travels we found the walking/biking trail that connects SSR with OKW.  This provided a really nice bike ride along the canal that OKW uses to get the boats to and from Downtown Disney.  If you're interested in taking this trail to OKW ask the golf pro shop, located below the Club restaurant, for directions.  

All in all we were very, very happy with our stay at SSR.  If I had a choice of sections to stay in I would rank them in this order:  The Springs, Congress Park, The Paddock, The Grandstand and, finally, The Carousel.  

Anyone wondering whether or not you'd enjoy your stay at SSR...trust me when I say *"You definately will enjoy it!"*  We are proud to own here!!!


----------



## maraki527

Stayed at BWV before and liked it because it was close to EPCOT but I didn't think the BW view was anything special. Honestly I don's understand how some people get really upset when you talk about the resorts. You are in Disney one of the happiest places on earth. Not only that but how much time do some of these people really stay in their rooms. I know I hardly spend any time.


----------



## KristiKelly

We have owned @ SSR since 2004 but will be staying there for the first time Nov. 10-17 (dates may change due to 5th grade field trip but I don't have those dates yet).  

Anyway, I've requested the Springs building due to the close proximity to the pool, we have 3 kids, youngest almost 2.  However, The Grandstand section looks nice as well.  

Can anyone tell me (and I know someone can) what are the views in the Springs section and Grandstand section.  DH & I like to put the kids to bed and sit out on the balcony and enjoy an adult beverage or 2 with a nice view.  

Also, how long is the walk from Grandstand to main pool?  

I've just discovered this thread and I'm sure all my questions have been answered.  I'm going to start reading from pg. 1 tonight. 

Thanks


----------



## Dman67

The Grandstand offers several rooms with views of the golf course.  I've haven't stayed in any of these rooms but saw the view they would have and I will definately be asking for one of those room/views the next time we stay there.  As for the The Springs, they offer views of the ponds with the fountains.  The fountains run from 10 - 10 so it's a nice "white noise" when sitting on the porch.  

The walk for a 2 year old may be a bit much from the Grandstand to the main pool.  There is, however, the pool in the Grandstand area that your kids may enjoy just as much.  The only exception being that there is no slide.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KristiKelly

Thanks for the info.  Now, which section has Downtown Disney view is it Congress Park?   Is that a long walk to the main pool?

I know DD almost 2 would like the play area at Grandstand but I'm not sure about my older 2, they are 7 & 9 and love slides so I'm sure the main pool is where will stay most.


----------



## dwelty

We are 5 days away from our 2nd SSR Stay.  Could have stayed at another resort, but we enjoy our home so much we could not wait to get back.  We enjoy the relaxed country club feel of SSR. (Something none of the other resorts have IMHO).


----------



## tomandrobin

Our trip Home is in four weeks!  

We already have a request in for the Grand Stand section! We are arriving early, so hopefully we will get our request!


----------



## bpmorley

KristiKelly said:


> Thanks for the info.  Now, which section has Downtown Disney view is it Congress Park?   Is that a long walk to the main pool?
> 
> I know DD almost 2 would like the play area at Grandstand but I'm not sure about my older 2, they are 7 & 9 and love slides so I'm sure the main pool is where will stay most.



Yes, Congress park has the great view of DTD.  But it's only a short walk to the main area.  We've only stayed in the Springs twice, but we've walked around the whole resort and nothing seems to be extremely far away from the main area.


----------



## Dman67

Hi gang!  I just posted a picture slideshow of our recent trip to SSR. Please feel free to view it at the following link:

*Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa*

I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as my wife & I enjoyed taking them.  

Dave


----------



## TenThousandVolts

beautiful slideshow dman!


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Dman67 said:


> Hi gang!  I just posted a picture slideshow of our recent trip to SSR. Please feel free to view it at the following link:
> 
> *Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa*
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as my wife & I enjoyed taking them.
> 
> Dave



Very nice photos, can't wait to go home in July.


----------



## Treacle44

Beautiful photos dave, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Merylj

Dman67 - wondeful pic`s thankyou!


----------



## CinderellasSister

Beautiful pictures!!!  Thank you for sharing.  I can't wait to get there on Saturday and see it all in person.  Looks like you had great weather too!!!


----------



## Dman67

CinderellasSister said:


> Beautiful pictures!!!  Thank you for sharing.  I can't wait to get there on Saturday and see it all in person.  Looks like you had great weather too!!!



The weather couldn't have been more perfect.  Hopefully you'll get lucky with the weather too when you are here.  Have fun!

_P.S.  We took about 300 pictures but I opted only to post those that didn't have my wife or daughter in it.  That way you guys get to see "family-free" photos of the resort._


----------



## wheelcap

We just got our contract paperwork yesterday, and should close in a couple months.  So - we might be the 'baby of the family.'     I've been going to WDW since the early '70s - just after they opened.  We went for our honeymoon in '88, then started taking the kids down a couple years later.  We've been thinking of buying into DVC, but haven't - who knows why  

A couple months ago, we finally went down to tour all of the DVC resorts.  We wanted to see if there was enough of a difference to choose one over another.  I liked that the contract is long, which means better value - and more Disney (typical cheap guy).  My wife, though, absolutely loved the location and the landscaping and the decor and . . .  This is the place, and we couldn't wait any longer.  We had to get our 'ducks in a row,' but it's finally time.


----------



## hrsmom

Dman67 said:


> Hi gang!  I just posted a picture slideshow of our recent trip to SSR. Please feel free to view it at the following link:
> 
> *Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa*
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as my wife & I enjoyed taking them.
> 
> Dave





Wonderful pictures!!!  I really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## hrsmom

wheelcap said:


> We just got our contract paperwork yesterday, and should close in a couple months.  So - we might be the 'baby of the family.'     I've been going to WDW since the early '70s - just after they opened.  We went for our honeymoon in '88, then started taking the kids down a couple years later.  We've been thinking of buying into DVC, but haven't - who knows why
> 
> A couple months ago, we finally went down to tour all of the DVC resorts.  We wanted to see if there was enough of a difference to choose one over another.  I liked that the contract is long, which means better value - and more Disney (typical cheap guy).  My wife, though, absolutely loved the location and the landscaping and the decor and . . .  This is the place, and we couldn't wait any longer.  We had to get our 'ducks in a row,' but it's finally time.





Congratulations!


----------



## tiberius

TenThousandVolts said:


> Dina- we have the exact same trip planned- SSR 12/30-1/5! That will be my kids' first trip home- DH and I are taking our 1st trip home in about 10 days! So excited!



I will be there, too, for almost those dates...12/30 - 1/04! We were there from 12/30/05 to 01/05/06 and it was great! I am looking forward to seeing the changes since then.


----------



## TreesyB

tiberius said:


> I will be there, too, for almost those dates...12/30 - 1/04! We were there from 12/30/05 to 01/05/06 and it was great! I am looking forward to seeing the changes since then.



Us too!  But I'm thinking of doing Beach Club for one or two nights on the 4th/5th so we can go to Epcot very close.  But I wouldn't miss SSR on new years eve!  Quite the party is what I've heard!


----------



## happyj

Paulieuk1969 said:


> Very nice photos, can't wait to go home in July.



We will also be there in July 9-26 only 10 weeks to go        

what great photos


----------



## KristiKelly

bpmorley said:


> Yes, Congress park has the great view of DTD.  But it's only a short walk to the main area.  We've only stayed in the Springs twice, but we've walked around the whole resort and nothing seems to be extremely far away from the main area.




Are all rooms in Congress Park a DTD view or are there rooms on the back side.  DH is not real excited about staying here.  The past 2 years we've stayed @ BWV and he LOVES the BW view & proximity to EPCOT, so I really want him to have a nice view.  

TIA
Kristi


----------



## bpmorley

KristiKelly said:


> Are all rooms in Congress Park a DTD view or are there rooms on the back side.  DH is not real excited about staying here.  The past 2 years we've stayed @ BWV and he LOVES the BW view & proximity to EPCOT, so I really want him to have a nice view.
> 
> TIA
> Kristi



I'm not 100% sure, but I do believe so.


----------



## tomandrobin

KristiKelly said:


> Are all rooms in Congress Park a DTD view or are there rooms on the back side.  DH is not real excited about staying here.  The past 2 years we've stayed @ BWV and he LOVES the BW view & proximity to EPCOT, so I really want him to have a nice view.
> 
> TIA
> Kristi



No, there are a few rooms that have a view of the parking lot  

We a studio two trips back that had the parking lot view. Across the parking lot was the lake, but you still had to look past the cars.


----------



## KristiKelly

bpmorley said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I do believe so.





tomandrobin said:


> No, there are a few rooms that have a view of the parking lot
> 
> We a studio two trips back that had the parking lot view. Across the parking lot was the lake, but you still had to look past the cars.




Thanks so much for the info.  So, should I request a DTD view?

Sorry so many questions.


----------



## tomandrobin

KristiKelly said:


> Thanks so much for the info.  So, should I request a DTD view?
> 
> Sorry so many questions.



Make the request, but they are not gaurenteed. Early arrivals get for shot at DTD view rooms, if available. When you check-in and your assigned room is not DTD view, ask to see if any will come available later in the day. Sometimes there will be a room type you want that is not available at check-in, but may become available later in the day after housekeeoing is done.

Good luck with your requests.


----------



## casper

My first trip "home" will be July 7-13 and I'm soooo looking forward to it. My parents, brother & sis-in-law, and nephew are going with me. I want it to be a great experience for all of us being a first trip in all.

A couple of questions: Check-in is at 4:00 p.m. But from the post above it sounds as though you can try to check in early. Is that right? Also, it sounds like that you may request certain areas in advance but that early check-in people may be able to bump your request becasue they arrived first. Is this also true?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dman67

casper said:


> A couple of questions: Check-in is at 4:00 p.m. But from the post above it sounds as though you can try to check in early. Is that right? Also, it sounds like that you may request certain areas in advance but that early check-in people may be able to bump your request becasue they arrived first. Is this also true?



Yep...if rooms are ready you can check in early.  We checked in at around 1:00 when we recently visited SSR.  If you are looking for a specific location within the resort then you may have to wait for a room to be cleaned.  

You can certainly request a particular location within SSR anytime through member services.  No gaurantees though.  At check-in the CSR will be happy to help you find a room that's available in an area that you want to stay within SSR.  I spent 10 minutes looking at the SSR map and working with the CSR to find the best room available when we checked-in.  The CSRs at SSR rock!!!


----------



## DVC Grammy

casper said:


> My first trip "home" will be July 7-13 and I'm soooo looking forward to it. My parents, brother & sis-in-law, and nephew are going with me. I want it to be a great experience for all of us being a first trip in all.
> 
> A couple of questions: Check-in is at 4:00 p.m. But from the post above it sounds as though you can try to check in early. Is that right? Also, it sounds like that you may request certain areas in advance but that early check-in people may be able to bump your request becasue they arrived first. Is this also true?
> 
> Thanks for the info.



Check-in can be early in the morning even if a room isn't ready. At check-in you can reiterate your request (or make a new one); they usually assign the rooms then, even if you have to stow your luggage with bell services until the afternoon. Sometimes, by being early you will get your "worm"  .


----------



## Starr W.

Dman67 said:


> I spent 10 minutes looking at the SSR map and working with the CSR to find the best room available when we checked-in.  The CSRs at SSR rock!!!



I will agree with you on that! Our CSR showed us what was available(it was our first trip) she suggested CP area. We had a wonderful view of DTD and a short walk across the parking lot to the bus stop.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Ooooh, I love Saratoga Springs!!  My first trip "home" was last October with my dad and sister.  We were in Congress Park.  I didn't really explore the resort all that much, but I absolutely cannot WAIT to go back in December!!!  

As a side note, my mom and sister joined my dad in Florida the week after I was there.  My sister took soooo many pictures of the resort and I find myself looking at them a lot!

As much as I love SSR, I'm really excited to stay at some of the other DVC resorts some day (particularly the Villas at AKL when they open!).


----------



## BroganMc

At long last my adventurous dad and I have arrived in Orlando. Drove in yesterday and started out going to mass at Mary Queen of the Universe Shrine (the church off I-4 that used to hold masses at the Poly). Of course we ended up at DTD afterwards. Got our DVC-discounted APs, had lunch and suffered the scorching heat (it was 90 degrees yesterdat afternoon) until Mother Nature opened up with a helluva thunderstorm. Now it's a cool 76.

We're staying at our Marriott timeshare this week (we move to SSR on Sunday) so we just visited the DTD/SSR area. I took a ride over via the Marketplace path. In the blazing sun it is a challenge, but not as exposed to the road as I first feared. Distance wise it wasn't bad. So far all thei birds I spotted were mostly ducks, but I just realized why SSR attracts so many fowl... birdhouses line the paths along the water.

One tip for folks coming this month: they're refurbishing the Marketplace dock so the ferry drops off at Pleasure Island until May 25. On the bright side it means you can more easily hop onto the POR ferry at the same dock.


----------



## loribell

I can't wait to hear all about your adventures. Hope you have a magnificent trip!!!!


----------



## mamaprincess

We just got internet in our new house this morning!!!  I have no idea when I last posted so I don't know who is not on the SSR Lovers list on the front page but if you'd like to be added please pm me and I'll add as I recieve your pm's. 

I've got a lot of reading to do.


----------



## loribell

Welcome Home mamaprincess!!!!


----------



## LSchrow

nice thread!
looking foward to our first SSR visit (june 3-8 ~ just a few more weeks!  ). i've only seen SSR "in person" when they just started building (we own SSR, BWV, & BCV) ~ the photos look beautiful!! 

at first i was a bit sad that we didn't get our beloved BWV, but all it took was a few new touring plans & now 23yo DD and self are really excited ~ we plan on hitting PI, eating at DTD, & wandering "home".


----------



## BroganMc

LSchrow said:


> at first i was a bit sad that we didn't get our beloved BWV, but all it took was a few new touring plans & now 23yo DD and self are really excited ~ we plan on hitting PI, eating at DTD, & wandering "home".



You've just described the bulk of my trip plans for next week. As of this one, we're easing into it. My dad returned to Magic Kingdom today to get his mohawk haircut at the Barber shop. They had so much fun with him he was given a dusting of pixie dust. From then on out everyone noticed him. (Apparently not too many 75 year old grandpas sport fashionable mohawk doo's.)

One thing I noticed driving home tonight though is that the signage for DTD sucks. There's a sign sending you down Vacation Club Way on the left but none to tell you DTD (and eventual exit back to Orlando) is right. And there's no sign to tell you the left lane becomes a left turn only just at the intersection by the DTD bus depot. Or else maybe the cosmic gods are just trying to get me to drive home to Saratoga instead of offsite to Marriott.


----------



## loribell

BroganMc said:


> You've just described the bulk of my trip plans for next week. As of this one, we're easing into it. My dad returned to Magic Kingdom today to get his mohawk haircut at the Barber shop. They had so much fun with him he was given a dusting of pixie dust. From then on out everyone noticed him. (Apparently not too many 75 year old grandpas sport fashionable mohawk doo's.)
> 
> One thing I noticed driving home tonight though is that the signage for DTD sucks. There's a sign sending you down Vacation Club Way on the left but none to tell you DTD (and eventual exit back to Orlando) is right. And there's no sign to tell you the left lane becomes a left turn only just at the intersection by the DTD bus depot. Or else maybe the cosmic gods are just trying to get me to drive home to Saratoga instead of offsite to Marriott.



I love it. Wish I was there to see your dad! Make sure you take a pic to post of that awesome haircut! 

I have to agree about the signage. It isn't so great in a lot of places. Then again it may just be your heart pulling you towards SSR.


----------



## BroganMc

loribell said:


> I love it. Wish I was there to see your dad! Make sure you take a pic to post of that awesome haircut!
> 
> I have to agree about the signage. It isn't so great in a lot of places. Then again it may just be your heart pulling you towards SSR.



I have lots of pictures. I'll be posting my photo album as I put them together. Messed up today though. We had a down day so went resort hopping around the Lagoon. Started with high tea at the Grand Floridian. My dad (who the cast members are nicknaming "Grandpa Mohawk") ordered the fancy shmancy tea and started with a tall glass of the bubble topped with a big ol' strawberry. And here he was against a backdrop of Victorian elegance in Hawaiian shirt plus mohawk. I ripped out my digicam and promptly discovered my battery died. I'm so mad!

Instead we just pulled out our personal vehicles (his scooter my powerchair) and went for a stroll. I didn't realize there's a walkway along the lagoon from GF to Poly. We ended up in Magic Kingdom just in time for Wishes (thanks to the glory and guilt-free lifestyle of APs). The CMs know my dad by sight now. I've given up counting how many guests and CMs have commented on the hair. It's only the second day too.

Ah but news from the front: seems they're doing road construction on World Drive. When you exit Magic Kingdom (or the Lagoon resorts) you'll find 3 lanes get stripped to one. Major traffic jam tonight. Only dumb thing is they cut off the second right lane just before the DTD/SSR exit ramp. Totally unnecessary since the ramp was open. Still I made it... about 45 min after I got in my car. (Normally a 5 min drive)

By the time we rounded DTD I was wishing we were staying at SSR this week instead. I was so tired. Oh well, 5 more days?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Hi all- we just got back from our first trip home. It was just DH and I for 3 nights- we had a wonderful time.




SSR is so quiet and peaceful.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Here is another one- the view from our balcony in the Paddock section- we were the building closest to the CP busstop. DH and I sat on the balcony for a while and watched 2 hawks.  I didn't realize that I got a photo of one of the hawks until I got home and saw the photo full sized.


----------



## BlakeNJ

Great pictures TenThousandVolts!  SSR looks perfect--great picture of the hawk!


----------



## BroganMc

TenThousandVolts said:


> Here is another one- the view from our balcony in the Paddock section- we were the building closest to the CP busstop. DH and I sat on the balcony for a while and watched 2 hawks.  I didn't realize that I got a photo of one of the hawks until I got home and saw the photo full sized.



Hmm, hawks eat bunnies and other small creatures, don't they? Gee now I feel sorry for all the little friends I made today at VWL. Cute little critters.

Anyone spot the elusive bald eagle yet?


----------



## Buzzsgramma

This is a 1 bd rm with a studio connected right.? ..we would have 2 entrances then...correct?         Would we be able to access entry to the studio seperate from the 1 bd rm entry? thanks


----------



## Buzzsgramma

sorry i meant LOCK -OFF.....its too early here........


----------



## magicmommy

Yes, a lockoff is a studio and 1BR combo each with their own entrance but the doors between the 2 can be opened as in a connecting hotel room.


----------



## Buzzsgramma

Thanks, been in the studios and 1 bd rm....OkW and BWV( our home resort) but just booked this ressie about 2 wks ago so DS (38) and family can go to SW at MGM....we have never been....we were lucky to get all 5 nights at SSR.


----------



## Treacle44

Hiya

I need to ring MS to put in a room request.  They've already got non smoking, but I thought I'd add to that Congress Park, DTD view.  Sound a good choice with 2 children (5 and 2).

Also we will be moving from BCV to SSR so can check in around 9am, will that give us a better chance of getting the view we would like?

Thanks

T
x


----------



## liznboys

BlakeNJ said:


> Great pictures TenThousandVolts!  SSR looks perfect--great picture of the hawk!



ditto!


----------



## tgj

We spent last week in the Grandstand section of SSR.  Add my name to the list of SSR lovers!!
Everything everyone said about the place is true.  
The only disappointments:  The Grandstand pool bar was NOT open, and we got one of the maybe six rooms in all of SSR with a crummy view - but even that will be ok in a couple of years when the trees grow up. 

On second thought, should I say I hate it??  It's changed our expectations of vacations forever I think!  No longer will two queen beds be adequate.  Studios?  Never!  My wife says she'll never stay anywhere if it doesn't have a whirlpool tub!  Now she wants to add on!!!

I hate SSR!!!!   
To paraphrase Mr. Krabbs:  "SSR - you're spending me money!"

(Just kidding of course!)


----------



## snyderla

We love our 2nd home, too!  I can't wait until all of the construction is done.  We have 200 points, but I think we need to add 50 more.

Lori


----------



## kritter

Just added fifty more points on at SSR on Friday. That means this year alone we have added 150 more on plus hte fifty we added in Oct.. We are addicted to SSR now!!!!!!


----------



## BroganMc

Ok everyone, repeat the new mantra with me: "SSR is a huge blot on DVC in the middle of nowhere. Grandstand is the WORST section in the place. Don't even think about going there!"

You'll make my dad and I very happy if you abide by that.  

Absolutely beautiful resort. So much better in the warmth of May than chill of December.

So far I've strolled the length of Grandstand to Congress Park to DTD and back. (Navigating in the dark after a few drinks at Raglan Road, no less.) And Paddocks pool area to Grandstand by way of Springs. Haven't gone for my complete Carousel/Paddocks loop but the wind is too chilly tonight.

Oh and they cancelled the pool movie tonight due to winds. Forgot to tell folks though so I noted that with the Front Desk (just a friendly tip to them after they found out why it wasn't shown). Tomorrow they're testing the fire alarm system so I plan to be away mid-day.

Shame about the Granstand pool bar though. I want it open so bad. Probably by summer when the whole section is open.

As for us, we're in the Grandstand section, building nearest the bus stop. It's even closer than our Springs building last December. Had drinks with a curious duck yesterday who wandered up to our ground floor patio. Only one glitch though. I booked a confirmed HA room with roll-in shower, but when they did the room assignments they were giving me a 4th floor room in Congress Park with a tub. (I had requested either Springs, Grandstand or CP.) Fortunately I arrive early enough they had an appropriate HA room available in Grandstand and switched me. That would have been a nightmare. My Marriott was no better last week. They put me in another tub unit nearer my requested golf course/pool view. I get an appropriate room as well but with a much less enticing view. Don't know why I'm 0-2 on HA rooms this trip. Gal at BWV front desk did report a similar story of a guest not getting his roll-in shower room and having to move to another resort. She blamed it on the fact he was with a group and they saw the request for "close proximity rooms" ahead of HA. SHe suggested I make sure my HA room comes first in the request list. (I intend to chat with the Front Desk staff tomorrow to find out who and when the room assignments are done so I can head off future problems.)


----------



## MAGICFOR2

BroganMc said:


> Ok everyone, repeat the new mantra with me: "SSR is a huge blot on DVC in the middle of nowhere. Grandstand is the WORST section in the place. Don't even think about going there!"
> 
> You'll make my dad and I very happy if you abide by that.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful resort. So much better in the warmth of May than chill of December.
> 
> So far I've strolled the length of Grandstand to Congress Park to DTD and back. (Navigating in the dark after a few drinks at Raglan Road, no less.) And Paddocks pool area to Grandstand by way of Springs. Haven't gone for my complete Carousel/Paddocks loop but the wind is too chilly tonight.
> 
> Oh and they cancelled the pool movie tonight due to winds. Forgot to tell folks though so I noted that with the Front Desk (just a friendly tip to them after they found out why it wasn't shown). Tomorrow they're testing the fire alarm system so I plan to be away mid-day.
> 
> Shame about the Granstand pool bar though. I want it open so bad. Probably by summer when the whole section is open.
> 
> As for us, we're in the Grandstand section, building nearest the bus stop. It's even closer than our Springs building last December. Had drinks with a curious duck yesterday who wandered up to our ground floor patio. Only one glitch though. I booked a confirmed HA room with roll-in shower, but when they did the room assignments they were giving me a 4th floor room in Congress Park with a tub. (I had requested either Springs, Grandstand or CP.) Fortunately I arrive early enough they had an appropriate HA room available in Grandstand and switched me. That would have been a nightmare. My Marriott was no better last week. They put me in another tub unit nearer my requested golf course/pool view. I get an appropriate room as well but with a much less enticing view. Don't know why I'm 0-2 on HA rooms this trip. Gal at BWV front desk did report a similar story of a guest not getting his roll-in shower room and having to move to another resort. She blamed it on the fact he was with a group and they saw the request for "close proximity rooms" ahead of HA. SHe suggested I make sure my HA room comes first in the request list. (I intend to chat with the Front Desk staff tomorrow to find out who and when the room assignments are done so I can head off future problems.)


 
So sorry you are having such HA troubles - shouldn't be too hard to figure out  

TELL US!  What are the grandstand rooms like?  Is it close to the snack bar, etc?  21 days for us   Thanks!


----------



## BroganMc

MAGICFOR2 said:


> So sorry you are having such HA troubles - shouldn't be too hard to figure out



These things happen. It's amazing how many non-disabled folks don't understand what the words "roll-in shower" mean. Dudes, it's just a shower with no lips and therefore no steps involved!



> TELL US!  What are the grandstand rooms like?  Is it close to the snack bar, etc?  21 days for us   Thanks!



Lined with gold trim and come with their own private masseuse.  

I'm in building 81xx, pretty much dead center by the elevator, ground floor. Out my front door is the bus stop. Directly across from the door is my van (parked since Sunday and feeling abandoned). In the morning it's a flip a coin choice over which I'll use. So far the bus won for MK (no having to park at TTC and wait for a ferry or monorail).

All the GS buildings are placed to view the golf course at various tees. Looks like we're on a bit of a hill too. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on POV) the golf course seems on its own hill. Our ground floor unit has a great golf course view but not much of the lakes in the distance (we just see the spraying fountains). Higher up I imagine you get a nice cross section of the resort.

Buildings 81xx and 85xx are separated by the pool and closest to the Carriage House. You walk by the pool (which is gated) to a lighted walkway and around the entrance circle by Bell Services to get to AP and HSR pool. Our last building (35xx) we walked the length of the building, around the corner and across the street to get to HSR then up to AP. It all feels just a bit shorter where we are now.

It would be even closer to a drink refill if the pool bar was open. Supposedly it's seasonal?  But still AP is so close it's an easy walk. We went over there last night for dinner. (The chef remembered us from last December.) Had the chef special: rotisserie chicken, garlic potatoes and corn on the cob. Used the DDE and paid $17 for two. So far our $12 refillable drink cups have had 3 refills. (But we don't have the new Year of a Million Dreams cups!!! Just some DVC Spring '07 old style mugs. I want the cup holder size ones!)

GS is the first bus stop so for us with a scooter and wheelchair it is the best. Means empty busses and plenty of HA seating. By the time we got to Springs yesterday morning, the bus was pretty full. Wait times haven't been bad at all. I think 5 minutes for the bus in the morning and it was waiting for us at MK in the afternoon.

What else? Oh, on the way to Bell Services take the golf cart lot path to the right and you'll be at the ferry dock. It looks like you can't go that way but you can. You'll hit the bridge to OKW and DTD along the way. (Don't take that path in the hot mid-day sun. Not much in the way of shade and it's very long.)

Lastly, the cool thing about a golf course view comes around 5-6pm. That's when all the animals come out to forage. We've been watching the ducks, cranes and squirrels lately. No bunnies yet but I'm sure they'll find there way. You practically trip over them in Congress Park.

Today we're hanging out here. I want to test out the pool and go for an early morning walk. Gotta explore Carousel. So far I've walked the SSR-OKW route, SSR-Congress Park-DTD and Paddocks-Springs-Grandstand. There are some outskirt buildings I'm sure, but nothing like OKW seemed to me. (As pretty as OKW is, mind.)


----------



## BroganMc

Two other things we noticed due to the newness of this section. There was one little bit of lint on the corner of the filter in the dryer. It's probably only been used once. (Or should I be complaining about mousekeeping for leaving lint in my dryer?) 

And for those like me in chairs with limited strength, the doors are way too heavy. I think the springs are so new they are achingly tight. It's a bit tricky for me to exit my unit unaided but doable. Why they can't build HA units with lighter or non-self closing doors, I don't know. How is someone unable to stand up supposed to open the darn thing?!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thanks BroganMc!  I'm going to take your info with me.  I hope we can get in there!  We are getting in a little late - land at 4:30pm - so we'll see!


----------



## Dman67

Someone post their pictures of SSR...I'm needing my SSR fix!!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks BroganMc!  I'm going to take your info with me.  I hope we can get in there!  We are getting in a little late - land at 4:30pm - so we'll see!



On our last trip we landed at 4:30 and didn't check-in until about 5:45-6:00.  We were placed in Paddocks- I asked the cm if anything was available in Springs/Grandstand/CongressPark (we had a request for CP) and she said no- there only 2 studios available- both in Paddocks.  As it turned out we liked our location- but next time I am going to try for an earlier check-in and cross my fingers for that DTD view!


----------



## BlakeNJ

BroganMc said:


> Two other things we noticed due to the newness of this section. There was one little bit of lint on the corner of the filter in the dryer. It's probably only been used once. (Or should I be complaining about mousekeeping for leaving lint in my dryer?)
> 
> And for those like me in chairs with limited strength, the doors are way too heavy. I think the springs are so new they are achingly tight. It's a bit tricky for me to exit my unit unaided but doable. Why they can't build HA units with lighter or non-self closing doors, I don't know. How is someone unable to stand up supposed to open the darn thing?!



Great live reporting!  I am living vicariously through you.  It is 18 months until I'll be at SSR!!  I know what you mean about the heavy doors--same at OKW.  I was scared to death when the little ones were behind me and the door started to close--especially if you ahve a draft helping push it shut!

Glad you are enjoying your visit.

Blakely


----------



## BroganMc

Dman67 said:


> Someone post their pictures of SSR...I'm needing my SSR fix!!!



I will later. Heading out now to see the new AKV units. My pwc recharged by 6am so I headed out for a morning stroll. Did the Grandstand/Paddocks/Carousel Park/Springs loop. Brought breakfast back to eat on my patio. Took lots of pictures.

Only bad thing, just as I stepped in the bathroom to freshen up they tested the fire alarm system. (There was a note left in the room yesterday forewarning us.) In a HA unit, the fire alarm includes the world's loudest buzzer and strobing lights. I'm telling the front desk "Thanks for the wake up call, Can I get it again tomorrow?"

Later!


----------



## loribell

BroganMc said:


> I will later. Heading out now to see the new AKV units. My pwc recharged by 6am so I headed out for a morning stroll. Did the Grandstand/Paddocks/Carousel Park/Springs loop. Brought breakfast back to eat on my patio. Took lots of pictures.
> 
> Only bad thing, just as I stepped in the bathroom to freshen up they tested the fire alarm system. (There was a note left in the room yesterday forewarning us.) In a HA unit, the fire alarm includes the world's loudest buzzer and strobing lights. I'm telling the front desk "Thanks for the wake up call, Can I get it again tomorrow?"
> 
> Later!



Thanks for all the updates. Nice wake up call!  I can't wait to see pics! Have you seen my little otter buddy yet?


----------



## BroganMc

I'm back. Took a looksee at the AKV showrooms. They are gorgeous so all you AKV owners should be very happy. I'm lusting after all the space in the 1-bedroom living room/kitchen. My guide has been told the layout should be the one we see in Kidani (including the roll-in shower), but I don't trust that. Besides the beds are so high I think I need a crane to get in them. (Being short and disabled is not convenient.)

Anyhoo, it's too hot for the pool right now so I sent my dad on. (I'll go in a couple hours.) So here are my morning pics:

This is my wake up view from the patio. We have an eastern exposure.





This is our favorite duck "Mallard" who joins us for afternoon drinks when he's foraging whatever the golfers left behind.






This is the view from the Paddocks at about 8am this morning. (It was a bit breezy so we stopped off at AP for coffee and hot cocoa on our morning walk.)





My dad goofing off at the Paddocks playground (near the pool). Yes there's a rock climbing wall and yes he's 75 and sporting a mohawk.





Walking along the Paddocks toward Congress Park (notice the ducks).





Congress Park near its pool.





View of DTD from the corner gazebo in CP about 9am this morning. (It's the only gazeboo I've seen without steps.





My beloved swans waking up on the DTD lake.






Haven't seen any otters yet but Congress Park is loaded with bunnies. And I think I glimpsed our elusive eagle in the Paddocks lake this morning. He flew so fast I couldn't snap a picture. Also salamanders and love bugs aplenty.

Any other requests for photos?


----------



## Dman67

Awesome photos!  Almost feels like I'm there!   



BroganMc said:


> Any other requests for photos?



How 'bout one of me poolside sippin' on a margarita?   

Oh wait...I'm not on vacation, you are.  

I guess it's back to work for me!!!


----------



## SheenaXena21

That's a great picture!!!

My sister and I are visiting SSR for the first time this December and your pics make me wish I was there right now!!!


----------



## loribell

I would like to see a front view of your dad sportiing that mohawk! Thanks for the other pics, they were wonderful.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

OMG- your dad with that haircut on the playground- PRICELESS!


----------



## Luv2trav

What locations have the playgrounds?


----------



## tomandrobin

Thanks for the great postings so far BroganMc!

We are just 9 days away from our trip back to SSR to celebrate our anniversary!!


----------



## SaratogaShan

tomandrobin,

We will be there same time as you!  We check in 5/26!

If you see a gaggle of dysfunctional folks, say Hi.  We answer to the names:  grumpy, goofy, sassy, stinky, crazy, lumpy, prissy and perfect!  

I'm not sayin' who is who!     

Have a great trip!

Shan


----------



## tomandrobin

SaratogaShan said:


> tomandrobin,
> 
> We will be there same time as you!  We check in 5/26!
> 
> If you see a gaggle of dysfunctional folks, say Hi.  We answer to the names:  grumpy, goofy, sassy, stinky, crazy, lumpy, prissy and perfect!
> 
> I'm not sayin' who is who!
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> Shan



We will be the happy, childless couple (at least for the weekend), wandering around the resort, swiming in the pool, going to the gym and spa, etc!

We can easily be found at Artist Pallet around 7:00-7:30 getting our coffee and tea in the morning. Maybe we'll run into you during our stay.


----------



## tjhsr

tomandrobin,

We can easily be found at Artist Pallet around 7:00-7:30 getting our coffee and tea in the morning. Maybe we'll run into you during our stay.[/QUOTE]

Hope to see you to again we are there until the 27th.


----------



## KevGuy

Woohoo!!! Owners at SSR as of Apr.24th and we close June 13th!


----------



## disneymom8589

to SSR!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

TenThousandVolts said:


> On our last trip we landed at 4:30 and didn't check-in until about 5:45-6:00. We were placed in Paddocks- I asked the cm if anything was available in Springs/Grandstand/CongressPark (we had a request for CP) and she said no- there only 2 studios available- both in Paddocks. As it turned out we liked our location- but next time I am going to try for an earlier check-in and cross my fingers for that DTD view!


 
I know, I am worried that choices may be limited, but at least we'll be home!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thanks for the pics!  Looks like kids of any age will love the playground!


----------



## bpmorley

KevGuy said:


> Woohoo!!! Owners at SSR as of Apr.24th and we close June 13th!



Congrats!!!! & WELCOME HOME


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Luv2trav said:


> What locations have the playgrounds?



I know they have 1 in Congress Park and 1 in Paddocks (close to the Carousel section) There may be others but I am not certain.  They are marked on the SSR map.


----------



## Treacle44

have any of the studios got two queen beds as opposed to a bed and a sofa pullout?

Thanks

T
x


----------



## tomandrobin

Treacle44 said:


> have any of the studios got two queen beds as opposed to a bed and a sofa pullout?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T
> x



Only OKW has two beds in a Studio. I do wish that DVC would create more of these types of rooms in all of thier resorts. Not all need to have two beds, maybe 25% or so.


----------



## Treacle44

tomandrobin said:


> Only OKW has two beds in a Studio. I do wish that DVC would create more of these types of rooms in all of thier resorts. Not all need to have two beds, maybe 25% or so.



That's weird, I've been reliably informed by someone that they've stayed at SSr in a studio with two beds and it was part of a 2 bedroom lock off.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Treacle44 said:


> That's weird, I've been reliably informed by someone that they've stayed at SSr in a studio with two beds and it was part of a 2 bedroom lock off.



Sounds to me like they had a 2 bdrm dedicated- I think that is the only way the could have 2 beds in bdrm #2


----------



## BroganMc

TenThousandVolts said:


> OMG- your dad with that haircut on the playground- PRICELESS!



Here he is from the front acting a bit goofy.






And us at EPCOT yesterday. (We did a morning hop to EPCOT in search of the Fountainview Bakery but the darn thing was closed. Then ferried to the Boardwalk and MGM for the day. It was so darn hot as of 2pm yesterday afternoon I just about quit. Finally gave up for the peace of SSR. You really notice how nice and relaxing this resort is after a day at the park.)






Today my 4 Park in a Day challenge. Got a late start due to work calls, but I don't have to be home until after 11pm. My dad's left me for his conference and has work of his own to tend tonight. Weatherman says it should be even hotter today and I'm not sure where my dad left the sunscreen. (I'm one of those rare vampire types... 5 minutes in bright Florida sun unprotected and I go up in flames. At least AP has my sunscreen in stock.)


----------



## loribell

Love the pics! Thanks for much for sharing with us! Have a terrific day today enjoying all 4 parks!


----------



## BlakeNJ

> Today my 4 Park in a Day challenge. Got a late start due to work calls, but I don't have to be home until after 11pm. My dad's left me for his conference and has work of his own to tend tonight. Weatherman says it should be even hotter today and I'm not sure where my dad left the sunscreen. (I'm one of those rare vampire types... 5 minutes in bright Florida sun unprotected and I go up in flames. At least AP has my sunscreen in stock.)



Have a great time today!  Wow, four parks in one day--a Disney girl's dream day...

Blakely


----------



## jns

> Today my 4 Park in a Day challenge. Got a late start due to work calls, but I don't have to be home until after 11pm. My dad's left me for his conference and has work of his own to tend tonight. Weatherman says it should be even hotter today and I'm not sure where my dad left the sunscreen. (I'm one of those rare vampire types... 5 minutes in bright Florida sun unprotected and I go up in flames. At least AP has my sunscreen in stock.)



Have a great day  
please report back on how you get on


----------



## Fatalbie

My brother and I are going down for 4 days 9/30-10/3 for some golf.  I booked a studio at OKW due to the two beds, and to try another DVC, figured I'd like it since I like SSR.  
Jim


----------



## BroganMc

Just got back from my challenge day. I successfully completed the 4 park tour. By bus, boat and monorail. All in all Disney's transport is fabulous. My longest wait all day was about 10 minutes (for the Boardwalk/Epcot ferry). My shortest wait was 3 minutes, average 5 minutes.

Only issues were some of the older busses (the ones with the lift). They are prone to breaking down. The first one today had to be reset before I could board.

My route was Animal Kingdom (a long journey from SSR because they stop at Blizzard Beach first). A few attractions there, then a bus to MGM. Sun was blazing hot by then so I didn't last too long. Then ferry to EPCOT. (Had a big discussion with one set of SSR owners and one BCV owner on SSR impressions. It's a definite love/hate relationship with the BCV/BWV owners it seems.) A few pavilions there and then monorail to Magic Kingdom.

My dad met up with me in MK so my touring speed slowed down. I managed three rides and a long 90 minute meal there. But we ended the night watching Wishes from the Crystal Palace.

Tomorrow I sleep in. Then I think I'll explore POR and probably end at EPCOT for the evening. I'm so sad. I only have 3 days left of my vacation.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Congrats on making the 4 parks.  Sounds like a magical end to your day!  How is crystal Palace?  That's our last ADR of our trip.


----------



## Starr W.

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Congrats on making the 4 parks.  Sounds like a magical end to your day!  How is crystal Palace?  That's our last ADR of our trip.



We ate at Crystal Palace our last night also 2 weeks ago. I thought the food was very good(salmon was excellent). Very good service too, never had an empty glass.


----------



## alldiz

Wow 4 parks in a day.....thats dedication 

I'm heading down on Tues to SSR.....can't wait....

How is the lovebug and smoke conditions in wdw?
Thanks
kerri


----------



## bobbiwoz

BroganMc Great pictures, and enjoy the rest of your stay!!!

Bobbi


----------



## tomandrobin

BroganMc said:


> And us at EPCOT yesterday. (We did a morning hop to EPCOT in search of the Fountainview Bakery but the darn thing was closed.



My wife loves the Fountainview Bakery! She was really disappointed that its closed during F&G and F&W festival. But the Pastry shop in France will hold her over just fine!



BroganMc said:


> I'm one of those rare vampire types... 5 minutes in bright Florida sun unprotected and I go up in flames. At least AP has my sunscreen in stock.



We are lifelong members of the SPF 50 fan club ourselves! Most people get a nice tan, we just burn and freckle!


----------



## mamaprincess

BroganMc, your dad is way to awesome for words!


----------



## nts4wdw

We are not SSR owners, but we have a trip planned for June 7 -June19.  I was worried because of some negative things I've heard.  You have all made me feel so much better.  The photos, the comments,  I am truly excited about the time we will spend there.  Any tips for a newbie?  Things we shouldn' miss?  More pictures?  Does anyone know if SSR is still using the Epcot mugs for the refillable thing?  (I like collecting mugs from resorts.)
     Thanks again everyone.


----------



## sulleyfan

nts4wdw said:


> We are not SSR owners, but we have a trip planned for June 7 -June19.  I was worried because of some negative things I've heard.  You have all made me feel so much better.  The photos, the comments,  I am truly excited about the time we will spend there.  Any tips for a newbie?  Things we shouldn' miss?  More pictures?  Does anyone know if SSR is still using the Epcot mugs for the refillable thing?  (I like collecting mugs from resorts.)
> Thanks again everyone.



In March they had the 2007 generic mug for refillable, and in May they had the Disney Vacation Club mug for refillable.

If you (or anyone) wants to see more pics there are some in both the March and May "My Pics" link in my siggie.


----------



## CinderellasSister

BroganMc said:


> And for those like me in chairs with limited strength, the doors are way too heavy. I think the springs are so new they are achingly tight. It's a bit tricky for me to exit my unit unaided but doable. Why they can't build HA units with lighter or non-self closing doors, I don't know. How is someone unable to stand up supposed to open the darn thing?!



We noticed the same thing in Congress Park.  Just got back from a stay there, room 1521.  Great room, but with a scooter for DMIL, that door was, shall we say, difficult?  The entrance is small for a scooter (Oh, we had a 2 bedroom dedicated), and that door was HEAVY!!!  I could see sunlight coming through the bottom half of the door from the doorknob on down, so the seal certainly wasn't great either.  But otherwise, we loved the room, loved the resort, and had a wonderful time!!  Miss it already!


----------



## SueM in MN

CinderellasSister said:


> We noticed the same thing in Congress Park.  Just got back from a stay there, room 1521.  Great room, but with a scooter for DMIL, that door was, shall we say, difficult?  The entrance is small for a scooter (Oh, we had a 2 bedroom dedicated), and that door was HEAVY!!!  I could see sunlight coming through the bottom half of the door from the doorknob on down, so the seal certainly wasn't great either.  But otherwise, we loved the room, loved the resort, and had a wonderful time!!  Miss it already!


The width of the door and all the spaces meet the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) requirements, but we found the fully wheelchair accessible one bedroom to be rather tight with DD's wheelchair (and she has a narrow wheelchair). For someone who can't move around without a wheelchair, OKW is easiest because the villas are much more roomy.

What would be nice would be for them to have some sort of automatic opening door for the handicapped rooms. You slide your key in and the door opens. They could have a switch on the inside to open it so you can get out.


----------



## CinderellasSister

SueM in MN said:


> The width of the door and all the spaces meet the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) requirements, but we found the fully wheelchair accessible one bedroom to be rather tight with DD's wheelchair (and she has a narrow wheelchair). For someone who can't move around without a wheelchair, OKW is easiest because the villas are much more roomy.
> 
> What would be nice would be for them to have some sort of automatic opening door for the handicapped rooms. You slide your key in and the door opens. They could have a switch on the inside to open it so you can get out.



Some sort of latch or magnet on the back of the door might be helpful too, to hold the door open.  This would work better for families traveling together, then one can latch the door open while the person on the scooter or powerchair can easily get inside the door.


----------



## princess sparkle p

We just arrived home from our first Disney Cruise and we are now proud SSR DVC owners!!!!!  I cannot wait to read through all the posts here and I am loving the pics!!!


----------



## eporter66

We will have stayed at SSR for our 4th times since 2004 (we were there the week before they actually celebrated the grand opening in May 04) this coming October, and love it.  As much as I enjoyed BWV, I must admit I did miss SSR on my last trip.  SSR is great!

We also live in Saratoga NY - so we do feel "at home" in Florida now!

We will be in SSR from 9/30 - 10/5 of 2007

E


----------



## disneymom8589

home, princess sparkle p!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Starr W. said:


> We ate at Crystal Palace our last night also 2 weeks ago. I thought the food was very good(salmon was excellent). Very good service too, never had an empty glass.


 
Thanks - glad I booked it!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

princess sparkle p said:


> We just arrived home from our first Disney Cruise and we are now proud SSR DVC owners!!!!! I cannot wait to read through all the posts here and I am loving the pics!!!


 
Welcome Home! We bought on our first cruise, too! Heading "home" for the first time!


----------



## punkin413

TenThousandVolts said:


> We love the parks but we like to take every other day-off and that is why we have booked SSR for our 1st 2 trips as dvc members.  I want to try all the resorts eventually but SSR really fits with our vacation style.  I hope you have a great trip!



hello!  i'm not a DVC member (but hope to be one day), but i recently rented points for SSR and i've been reading this ENTIRE thread....sounds like a great place and i'm very excited!!!!    the person i'm renting from tells me we'll fall in love with the place and want to buy.  anyway, on to my question.  i read this (and yes, i realize it was posted like 3 months ago!) and i'm wondering why it's good to stay at SSR when you aren't planning a lot of park time?  we're staying for 5 nights and we're going to MK twice, AK once and MGM once, with the rest being downtime.  so while we're not going to be in the parks every day from open til close, we're still doing quite a bit of "parking".


----------



## Madi100

punkin413 said:


> hello!  i'm not a DVC member (but hope to be one day), but i recently rented points for SSR and i've been reading this ENTIRE thread....sounds like a great place and i'm very excited!!!!    the person i'm renting from tells me we'll fall in love with the place and want to buy.  anyway, on to my question.  i read this (and yes, i realize it was posted like 3 months ago!) and i'm wondering why it's good to stay at SSR when you aren't planning a lot of park time?  we're staying for 5 nights and we're going to MK twice, AK once and MGM once, with the rest being downtime.  so while we're not going to be in the parks every day from open til close, we're still doing quite a bit of "parking".



I think it's great, because it's so close to Downtown Disney.  If you aren't planning as much park time, DD is free.  Plus, with it being so close to DD (we walked there every night) if you want to go to other resorts it's really easy.  You just walk to DD and hop on the bus to the resort you want to visit.  It's a very nice, relaxing resort.  It's very quiet.  It just never seemed busy or noisy.  I could easily go and spend a week there and not go to the parks at all and have a wonderful time.


----------



## princess sparkle p

disneymom8589 said:


> home, princess sparkle p!!!





MAGICFOR2 said:


> Welcome Home! We bought on our first cruise, too! Heading "home" for the first time!




Thanks!!!  We are so excited!!!  I am still trying to figure out all of our benifits from the DVC...


----------



## TenThousandVolts

punkin413- I think SSR is great for downtime.  They will give you a list of organized activities at check-in in case you get bored you can take a craft class, pottery, play bingo, go to a movie at the pool... It is really quiet but still there is lots to do.


----------



## KevGuy

Just bought at SSR last month after we got back from our first trip ever to Disney!! We are very happy and close on June 13th!


----------



## tomandrobin

Four more days before our arrival at SSR Friday!!!  

Hopefully we will run into to some of our fellow SSR Lovers during our stay!

Looking forward to five days at our Home away from Home!


----------



## punkin413

tomandrobin said:


> More then likely, if you drink tea or coffee, we'll run into each other at AP in the morning getting our caffine fix!!



speaking of coffee, how is the coffee at AP?  i know the coffee at most WDW resorts is that instant nescafe stuff.  is it any better there?


----------



## NYMomof4

Just got back from a trip, with 2 nights at SSR and I would have to say that the coffee is not spectacular but I tend to adjust to it when I need my morning coffee.  SSR was relaxing and perfect for Mothers Day by the pool.  DTD is great at night.


----------



## Starr W.

punkin413 said:


> speaking of coffee, how is the coffee at AP?  i know the coffee at most WDW resorts is that instant nescafe stuff.  is it any better there?



No it's that instant nescafe stuff, we bring coffee & filters with us.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

KevGuy said:


> Just bought at SSR last month after we got back from our first trip ever to Disney!! We are very happy and close on June 13th!


 
 WELCOME HOME!


----------



## mattsdragon

Add me as another happy owner.  But I don't think I should say anymore because last time I defended our Home, I got put in time out for calling someone a not so nice name.


----------



## disneymom8589

KevGuy said:


> Just bought at SSR last month after we got back from our first trip ever to Disney!! We are very happy and close on June 13th!


----------



## bpmorley

punkin413 said:


> speaking of coffee, how is the coffee at AP?  i know the coffee at most WDW resorts is that instant nescafe stuff.  is it any better there?



The coffee isn't bad.  Coffee, in general, in WDW is average.  We usually bring our own and make it in the room


----------



## tomandrobin

punkin413 said:


> speaking of coffee, how is the coffee at AP?  i know the coffee at most WDW resorts is that instant nescafe stuff.  is it any better there?



As the others have stated, its average coffee, nothing special. But its already brewed for me. I'm on vaction, I do not want to cook or clean, even if that means brewing coffee!! Plus, I would have to buy/bring sugar and milk to the room.

The only really good resort coffee is at the Poly and AK.


----------



## Natterjack9

My skeptical DW was really nervous about buying into DVC, then even more so about SSR after reading some of the resort bashing going on in other parts of the boards.  We stayed at SSR in April for the first time as proud DVC owners.  From the first "Welcome home" to the day we left (even she got weepy) we loved the resort, and we were happy we took the plunge to become DVC members.  In fact I just mailed the check today for a 50 point add-on for SSR!    We stayed in the Springs, but next trip we want to stay in Congress Park with a nice view of Downtown Disney.  We can't wait to go back in the Spring.  

I do have one question though.  We are not big on cooking in the room.  I agree with Tom and Robin, I am on vacation and don't want to cook and clean or even brew coffee.  How many of you SSR lovers out there eat at the AP?  Do you think they should expand their menu a bit, or do most people cook for themselves?  We were just wondering.


----------



## gtrist4life

Just booked a 4 night trip in late October. First night staying at Doubletree Castle as we're going to SeaWorld the next day, after that we'll have 3 nights at SSR, staying in a Studio. Going to MNSSHP for the first time, should be fun. 

Really looking forward to the trip. I toured the resort when I was in town on a business trip a couple years ago and was impressed then. I'm sure the landscaping has filled in and will be beautiful.

Peace,
G4L


----------



## DW Dad

My wife likes it so much we added another 75 points on this morning. I like that it is quiet, and a good place to relax after a hard day at the park. We have stayed there the last 2 years and have nothing but good things to say about the staff, and the resort itself.


----------



## KevGuy

We plan to bring a pound or two of Dunkin Donuts coffee with us when we go!! For us it is the best in our opinion bar none!!


----------



## BroganMc

KevGuy said:


> We plan to bring a pound or two of Dunkin Donuts coffee with us when we go!! For us it is the best in our opinion bar none!!



Well if you happen to check-in to a room we're vacating, my dad has this habit of forgetting his Maxwell House coffee. He keeps leaving it in the wine rack (along with cans of tuna). Why we bring the tuna when we never use it is beyond me.


----------



## punkin413

IT'S OFFICIAL!!!  the person i'm renting points from to stay at SSR in april made the ressie this morning!!!       (thanks, tara, if you're reading this!!!   )

now i just have to wait almost 11 months!  is it weird that i already have my itinerary done???


----------



## BroganMc

Natterjack9 said:


> I do have one question though.  We are not big on cooking in the room.  I agree with Tom and Robin, I am on vacation and don't want to cook and clean or even brew coffee.  How many of you SSR lovers out there eat at the AP?  Do you think they should expand their menu a bit, or do most people cook for themselves?  We were just wondering.



We ate there several times. The trick is to look for the chef selections at the counter for some variety. They will make substitutions as well. For instance, on the "roast chicken, garlic potatoes and green beans" night I was so tired of roast chicken I opted for breaded strips. My dad substituted mac-n-cheese for green beans. And they do have a selection of soups and salads, as well as the hot dog and chili at lunch.

I'm not sure what else folks are looking for. You can always order a pizza, buy supplies for spaghetti at AP or whatever else you want. I believe OKWers have a pig's feet recipe floating around here.


----------



## BroganMc

I put this in its own thread just cause I didn't want it to get buried in the regular talk, but here's a link to my Top 20 New Things Learned list... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1463583

At some point I'll put more photos up. I'm working on a little website to document some of my walking routes and adventures. (Sorry, no pictures of the midnight races with my dad. I was too busy trying to win to snap photos.)

We'll be back this October (14-23). Made our extended reservations yesterday (3 extra days in a studio after sending my sis home). My dad's convinced we can make do with studios since we don't cook much and the laundry rooms are close by. So the plan now is to alternate: 7 studio days in the Spring and 7 1bedroom days in the Fall (or 5 2bedroom days with family + 3 studio days to recover).


----------



## bpmorley

Natterjack9 said:


> I do have one question though.  We are not big on cooking in the room.  I agree with Tom and Robin, I am on vacation and don't want to cook and clean or even brew coffee.  How many of you SSR lovers out there eat at the AP?  Do you think they should expand their menu a bit, or do most people cook for themselves?  We were just wondering.



We've eaten at AP quite a few time and have always enjoyed the food.  As far as coffee.  If we're staying for a week or more, we'll buy the mugs and just get coffe at AP in the morning.  If we're doing a long weekend we'll just bring some coffee from home and make it in the room.  So far we have only stayed in a studio so there was no cooking unless you count heating up some microwave food or toasting a bagel.  We'll be in a 2bdr in Dec and we do not plan on cooking.


----------



## HUFF590

Hello everyone, another SSR owner here who loves his home. Great thread.


----------



## bpmorley

Welcome aboard HUFF


----------



## DutchsMommy

Got back last week from our 1st trip home.   Had a really nice time.  We were in a studio (just DS and I) in the Grandstand section.  We were on the first floor, VERY close to the bus stop.  I really loved the location.  We really enjoyed being so close to the transportation and I could look out the window of the room if a bus was passing to see which it was and know if it was ours we didn't have to rush as we had about 15 mins until the next one.  Transportation was never an issue, we always got a bus within 5 mins, with one taking about 10 mins tops.  The buses back from the Parks to SSR were also very frequent.  The longest wait from from AK and it was likely 10 mins.  We did try out the new Grandstand pool, however once DS tried the slide at the main pool there was no going back.  I think for us being in the Springs would be great next time as we did frequent the pool quite a bit, however the walk from the Grandstand was no big deal for us at all.  

We enjoyed both Artist's Pallatte (sp?) and the Turf Club.  We really did not use all the amenities of the resort and hope to in the future.

Our only complaint - and it is not an SSR complaint to my view - was DME and the Airline Baggage Check at the resort.  I really would not use DME again as it was a pain in general and I was thinking the whole time I would have rather taken our Towncar as usual.  The staff were also not particularily helpful.  Also, when checking in our bags for the return trip I wanted to check them in at the resort as Air Trans is now participating.  Apparently the 'system was down' so we could not check in, did not therefore have our boarding pass, and would need to figure it out at the airport.  I can understand these things happen, but I think it was just the general attitude of 'of well' that kinds bothered me.  IN any case, in the future I will stick with our Towncar transport and leave it at that.  

Otherwise, all was well and this in no way affected our trip!

All in all we quite enjoyed SSR and would not hesitate to stay there again - hopefully for longer this time!!


----------



## Ruth B

Glad you had a lovely time. I am going with just my DS in the summer and think i may ask for Springs


----------



## kritter

Going in less than two weeks can not wait......


----------



## veroozy

We'll be there August 20th 
Did the tour last July when we stayed at the Dolphin. We were DVC members but sold our VB points 3 years ago. BIG mistake 
The resort looks great on tour and reading all these trips is getting us even more excited.

Count us in as SSR lovers


----------



## alldiz

Just back from my 1st DVC stay....at SSR....last night....

We loved it....I am spoiled now....3 of us in a 1BR....
Room was ready at 11am check in 
4th floor corner room view of DTD in congress park.....
Great room.....great view.... 

They tried to put me 1st floor paddocks.....
held my ground....and they found me a great room

Short walk to bus....we walked to DTD almost everyday to 
catch a bus to a resort for dinner....
That was my favorite part....walking distance to all the buses 

Walk to high rock pool not to long...we were 1st building over
the bridge....
My DD 5 LOVED the pool....she felt so safe in the zero entry part
that she really started swimming underwater like a fish.....

The pool was crowded (mem day weekend) 
but we moved 2 chairs over to the zero entry part and 
we were good to go....close to the pool bar too 

We ate in AP for lunch a few times.....thought the food was very 
good.....awesome flatbreads....chicken caesar very good also....

This trip we did a lot of relaxing....I bought my AP's and
we only went to the park 3x 
I know.....we were too busy relaxing at SSR to move though....

Weather was unbelievably perfect....80's everyday with steady
winds to keep you cool and blow away the lovebugs a little 

All in all a great trip....
Kerri


----------



## TenThousandVolts

> They tried to put me 1st floor paddocks.....
> held my ground....and they found me a great room


What do you mean by this? What happened.


----------



## pennst8r

I love hearing about wonderful experiences!  

We're going for the first time in Oct.  We never even took the tour, so, we're anxiously waiting.

 I know we'll be thrilled just because of the 2 bedrooms, which helps with 3 DSs.


----------



## Starr W.

alldiz said:


> Just back from my 1st DVC stay....at SSR....last night....
> 
> We loved it....I am spoiled now....3 of us in a 1BR....
> Room was ready at 11am check in
> 4th floor corner room view of DTD in congress park.....
> Great room.....great view....
> 
> They tried to put me 1st floor paddocks.....
> held my ground....and they found me a great room
> 
> Short walk to bus....we walked to DTD almost everyday to
> catch a bus to a resort for dinner....
> That was my favorite part....walking distance to all the buses
> 
> Walk to high rock pool not to long...we were 1st building over
> the bridge....
> My DD 5 LOVED the pool....she felt so safe in the zero entry part
> that she really started swimming underwater like a fish.....
> 
> The pool was crowded (mem day weekend)
> but we moved 2 chairs over to the zero entry part and
> we were good to go....close to the pool bar too
> 
> We ate in AP for lunch a few times.....thought the food was very
> good.....awesome flatbreads....chicken caesar very good also....
> 
> This trip we did a lot of relaxing....I bought my AP's and
> we only went to the park 3x
> I know.....we were too busy relaxing at SSR to move though....
> 
> Weather was unbelievably perfect....80's everyday with steady
> winds to keep you cool and blow away the lovebugs a little
> 
> All in all a great trip....
> Kerri




Hey Kerri, we were in the first building at CP on our first trip(only 2nd floor, but a good view of DTD).
We'll be back at Thanksgiving, hopefully we'll get that building again.


----------



## alldiz

TenThousandVolts said:


> What do you mean by this? What happened.



I requested a smoking room....high floor.....
CM showed me map and asked where I want to be.....
I pointed to CP, Springs and Grandstand....

CM said no smoking rooms in grandstand...but they had a nice room
in Congress Park....I said great....
she then goes to click on it and says it was not available....
someone else just took it 

She then says she has a ground floor room in Paddocks.....
My face probably looked like a freight train was about to hit me.....
cause she just started typing and clicking away and got the manager....

Manager said nobody took the room....it wasn't letting her select it
cause I had a linked ressie....(1st ressie had me going to a studio last 2 nights)....
and she said that they were getting
those rooms ready for the new non-smoking rule.....

I then informed CM that the rule starts on June 1st and I don't believe for
1 second they will keep that room empty this memorial day weekend for
fumigation....and they will just have to wait till the 29th when I 
check out....That will give you 2 days to have the stink swat team
come in.....
thankfully she saw things my way....and I got the best room
4th floor corner room view of DTD 
Kerri


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Thanks for clarifying- I was curiuos if there was some trick to being placed where you want to be- even if they say nothing is available- Your explaination makes sense.  I am glad you had such a nice trip!


----------



## tomandrobin

pennst8r said:


> I love hearing about wonderful experiences!
> 
> We're going for the first time in Oct.  We never even took the tour, so, we're anxiously waiting.
> 
> I know we'll be thrilled just because of the 2 bedrooms, which helps with 3 DSs.



Make sure you request a dedicated two bedroom and not a lock-off unit. The dedicated unit has 2 beds in the other bedroom, the lock-off only has one.


----------



## pennst8r

tomandrobin said:


> Make sure you request a dedicated two bedroom and not a lock-off unit. The dedicated unit has 2 beds in the other bedroom, the lock-off only has one.



Thanks!  I do have the dedicated room in my ressie, but didn't even think about how the other would be configured.   I had a very helpful CM who took pity on me being a newbie!  Even helped me figure out the banking/borrowing part.


----------



## Liljam

I'm an SSR owner who hasn't stayed there yet, but loved the resort when we did the tour!  Can't wait until my first trip home, but I mainly wanted to subscribe to stay up to date on this thread!

Hope everyone is having a magical day!


----------



## mrouch

I have been reading these posts with great interest since we are leaving on June 10th for our first visit to SSR.  It is our home resort, but we have always stayed at my brother's home resort of OKW.  We am really looking forward to staying at SSR.


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Everyone!  My boyfriend and I just became DVC Owners this morning and our home is now SSR!  I can't wait to stay there next May which is when we are planning our first trip as DVC members!  I was wondering if anyone had any preferances on what buildings to request?  Also is there a map of the resort somewhere on the web that shows which buildings are which?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

just lurking to see what you people are saying.


----------



## loribell

popstar7867 said:


> Hi Everyone!  My boyfriend and I just became DVC Owners this morning and our home is now SSR!  I can't wait to stay there next May which is when we are planning our first trip as DVC members!  I was wondering if anyone had any preferances on what buildings to request?  Also is there a map of the resort somewhere on the web that shows which buildings are which?



Congrats & WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loribell

DisDaydreamer said:


> just lurking to see what you people are saying.



Just lurking over on that VB thread wishing I had made some ressies there for a few days this summer! 

Did you see that pic in VM with the dolphins? That was amazing!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

loribell said:


> Just lurking over on that VB thread wishing I had made some ressies there for a few days this summer!
> 
> Did you see that pic in VM with the dolphins? That was amazing!



Hey Lori,  I did see that... Really cool...


----------



## bpmorley

mrouch said:


> I have been reading these posts with great interest since we are leaving on June 10th for our first visit to SSR.  It is our home resort, but we have always stayed at my brother's home resort of OKW.  We am really looking forward to staying at SSR.



Maybe we'll see you down there.  We'll be there for a short stay.  June 9-12


----------



## punkin413

i keep seeing people refer to dedicated rooms and locked off units.  would someone mind explaining what these are?  thanks!


----------



## kritter

We will now be there June 9th -13th..  Anyone want to plan a mini dis meet at the pool one day??????


----------



## loribell

punkin413 said:


> i keep seeing people refer to dedicated rooms and locked off units.  would someone mind explaining what these are?  thanks!



A lock off 2 bedroom as actually a studio & a 1 bedroom. There are two seperate outside entrances. A dedicated 2 bedroom will only have the main entrance. I don't know if all of them do or not, but I think most dedicated 2 bedrooms have 2 beds on the studio part of the room instead of a bed & sleeper sofa.


----------



## JESW

Please excuse the intrusion as I am not a DVC member (yet - we may do the tour in august), but I am interested in this resort so I have been reading this thread.  Our family usually stays in the EPCOT area but we are thinking of heading down for 4 nights in June for an "inbetween" trip.    When I called for passholder rates for our time I was told I could have a one bedroom villa for $275/night - is that a good deal?  We usually stay concierge to take advantage of the lounge for breakfast and other foods (for one thing) - where can we eat breakfast at SSR?  Is there anything else you could tell me that would make us want to stay there??     (It will be our 
20th anniversary)

Thanks!

Jill

WHOOPS!  It's supposed to be $275/night - I corrected it - $175 would be awesome!


----------



## polyhm83

I would jump on that rate. You can have breakfast at Artists palette, it is very nice and casual. Of course you would have a full kitchen as well, easy for breakfast foods. SSR is also very close to DTD where you could walk over for breakfast. SSR is a beautiflul relaxing resort, I am sure you will love it.


----------



## bpmorley

JESW said:


> Please excuse the intrusion as I am not a DVC member (yet - we may do the tour in august), but I am interested in this resort so I have been reading this thread.  Our family usually stays in the EPCOT area but we are thinking of heading down for 4 nights in June for an "inbetween" trip.    When I called for passholder rates for our time I was told I could have a one bedroom villa for $275/night - is that a good deal?  We usually stay concierge to take advantage of the lounge for breakfast and other foods (for one thing) - where can we eat breakfast at SSR?  Is there anything else you could tell me that would make us want to stay there??     (It will be our
> 20th anniversary)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jill
> 
> WHOOPS!  It's supposed to be $275/night - I corrected it - $175 would be awesome!



$275/night is still a good price.  It is normally $420/night.  SSR has the Artist's Pallette for breakfast.  They have the normal items, plus some nice flatbreads.  If you haven't seen it yet, that is reason enough to stay there.  You won't need the tour.


----------



## btrim

If you are used to concierge level, you might want to think about the differences at SSR.  We love our home resort, but we don't mind making our own bed, eating meals together in the condo, etc.  We love the relaxing atmosphere around the resort and we love to walk to DTD and shop, eat, or just enjoy the atmosphere.  A 1BR gives you plenty of room to relax in the living part of the condo and a separate bedroom for sleeping.  I don't think the price is bad for what you are getting, but I am prejudice because like I said, we love our "Home" away from home.

Loving SSR!


----------



## uicbear

I've been resisting doing this, but I can't stand it anymore....   We'll be HOME in 17 days!!!   

Sorry, I just had to do that.


----------



## tomandrobin

JESW said:


> Please excuse the intrusion as I am not a DVC member (yet - we may do the tour in august), but I am interested in this resort so I have been reading this thread.  Our family usually stays in the EPCOT area but we are thinking of heading down for 4 nights in June for an "inbetween" trip.    When I called for passholder rates for our time I was told I could have a one bedroom villa for $275/night - is that a good deal?  We usually stay concierge to take advantage of the lounge for breakfast and other foods (for one thing) - where can we eat breakfast at SSR?  Is there anything else you could tell me that would make us want to stay there??     (It will be our 20th anniversary)



If you are use to staying at concierge level, SSR may not be for you. We LOVE Saratoga, but its not the same as staying in a deluxe hotel with those type of amenities.


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Everyone.  I have a question about making reservations.  If you are checking out on a friday, do you pay that friday rate? or do you only pay up to the thursday night??


----------



## Zoom

popstar7867 said:


> Hi Everyone.  I have a question about making reservations.  If you are checking out on a friday, do you pay that friday rate? or do you only pay up to the thursday night??



Thursday night only.


----------



## popstar7867

Zoom said:


> Thursday night only.


Thanks so much!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Hey popstar!  home!!!

If you haven't done it yet- you should download Caskbill's DVC planner.  It is a great interactive calendar that will calculate points for you-
http://web.nalu.net/~wneth/dvcplanner.htm
Enjoy!!


----------



## liznboys

Does anyone know which units are HA (Handicapped Accessible) at SSR?  Is there a list or something that exists?

tx!


----------



## JennyMominRI

Does SSR have BBQ grills? If so are they gas or do I need to get charcoal...I could swear I saw someone mention grills


----------



## bpmorley

JennyMominRI said:


> Does SSR have BBQ grills? If so are they gas or do I need to get charcoal...I could swear I saw someone mention grills



There is a BBQ area near the pool in Congress park, at least according to the SSR map.  I also believe that there is a BBQ area in the Carousel section.  I think it's around the Gazebo when you first enter SSR.  They are for charcoal


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

My family of four (kids 5 & 7) is also planning to stay for the first time at saratoga springs (studio). We were hesitant to book there because we usually stay at EPCOT resorts- love the Beach club & Boardwalk!!- and really enjoy the option of boat trip and walking to get to parks. The buses can get so crowded and multiple stops are so frustrating. We're also going to be there in July and we don't usually mind a walk to get somewhere- like over to DTD- but, in July heat and humidity that can be a different story. 

Couple of questions for those who've stayed there before.... 

Buses: How are they? Sounds like there are 3 or 4 stops. Do the buses stop at other resorts too? We're hoping for pretty quick and direct services to the parks. Do they seem to come pretty quickly?

Maid service: We booked through Disney reservations, AP rate per night, not through DVC. I believe we will get maid service everyday. Is this true?

Pool: Our kids love pools and waterslides. Does the main pool get really crowded or was it designed to handle crowds well? How about the smaller pools? Are they any good?

Thanks for the input! Can't wait to get there!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

Calle&Jakesmom said:


> Buses: How are they? Sounds like there are 3 or 4 stops. Do the buses stop at other resorts too? We're hoping for pretty quick and direct services to the parks. Do they seem to come pretty quickly?



I have said this before, I believe SSR to have the best bus service. We just got back from a 5 day stay and only once did we wait longer then 5 minutes for a bus. There are 5 stops in SSR, GrandStand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park and Springs. 



Calle&Jakesmom said:


> Maid service: We booked through Disney reservations, AP rate per night, not through DVC. I believe we will get maid service everyday. Is this true?



I think this is true, but I have not paid cash before.



Calle&Jakesmom said:


> Pool: Our kids love pools and waterslides. Does the main pool get really crowded or was it designed to handle crowds well? How about the smaller pools? Are they any good?



The quiet pools in the Congress Park and Paddock areas are smaller and "quiet". The main pool is alot of fun and I have never found it to be too crowded. I guess its your individual opinion as to what you consider crowded. The newest pool at the grandstand area is nice. Kind of a main quiet pool with a kids play area too.


----------



## alldiz

Calle&Jakesmom said:


> My family of four (kids 5 & 7) is also planning to stay for the first time at saratoga springs (studio). We were hesitant to book there because we usually stay at EPCOT resorts- love the Beach club & Boardwalk!!- and really enjoy the option of boat trip and walking to get to parks. The buses can get so crowded and multiple stops are so frustrating. We're also going to be there in July and we don't usually mind a walk to get somewhere- like over to DTD- but, in July heat and humidity that can be a different story.
> 
> Couple of questions for those who've stayed there before....
> 
> Buses: How are they? Sounds like there are 3 or 4 stops. Do the buses stop at other resorts too? We're hoping for pretty quick and direct services to the parks. Do they seem to come pretty quickly?
> 
> Maid service: We booked through Disney reservations, AP rate per night, not through DVC. I believe we will get maid service everyday. Is this true?
> 
> Pool: Our kids love pools and waterslides. Does the main pool get really crowded or was it designed to handle crowds well? How about the smaller pools? Are they any good?
> 
> Thanks for the input! Can't wait to get there!!!



Just got back 5-29....
I thought the bus service was very good.....It seemed everytime
we were going somewhere....our bus pulled up...

No sharing with other resorts.....5 stops within....but it
goes fast....

Main pool was awesome....it was crowded and hard to find chairs on
mem day weekend....but it was still fine.....

Best pool slide I have been on. at WDW....very long and fun....
I haven't been to SAB though.....

I believe you get maid service when you pay cash....

We had a great time....we only went to the parks 3 days out of 7...
SSR was soooo relaxing...

Community hall always had some activity going on that
kept DD 5 busy...
Some nights there is a movie at Grandstand pool...
Sundays there is a pool party at main pool...
Bingo by the pool....lots more....
Have a great trip
Kerri


----------



## YayDisney!

Can anyone tell me if SSR, or for that matter all of the DVC resorts have free laundry facilities near the pool area similar to OKW for the Studio rooms?


----------



## kritter

We are leaving on Sat. for a stay at SSR. I requested to stay at either Grand Stand or Congress Park. Congress Park is where we usually stay. Is there a specific building I should try and get at Grand Stand????


----------



## tomandrobin

YayDisney! said:


> Can anyone tell me if SSR, or for that matter all of the DVC resorts have free laundry facilities near the pool area similar to OKW for the Studio rooms?



I believe each resort has washer and dryers available for thier respective studio unit guests to use.


----------



## bpmorley

YayDisney! said:


> Can anyone tell me if SSR, or for that matter all of the DVC resorts have free laundry facilities near the pool area similar to OKW for the Studio rooms?



All DVC resorts have free washers & Dryers.  SSR's are by all of the pools.


----------



## bpmorley

kritter said:


> We are leaving on Sat. for a stay at SSR. I requested to stay at either Grand Stand or Congress Park. Congress Park is where we usually stay. Is there a specific building I should try and get at Grand Stand????



We'll be checking in on June 9th, I'm looking forward to seeing the Grandstand myself.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bpmorley said:


> We'll be checking in on June 9th, I'm looking forward to seeing the Grandstand myself.



And I too asked for a studio in Grandstand for our June 12th arrival.

Bobbi


----------



## kritter

Oh gosh we will all be there at the same time.. We should plan a mini meet by the pool one day.....???!!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

Sounds good.  We're gonna be by the pool alot.  It's just a 4 day trip, no park trips planned.  Sunday we're going to Typhoon Lagoon and then dinner ressies at Boma that night.  Monday we're going to Discovery cove.  So that night we'll probably be by the pool again.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

DutchsMommy said:


> Our only complaint - and it is not an SSR complaint to my view - was DME and the Airline Baggage Check at the resort.  I really would not use DME again as it was a pain in general and I was thinking the whole time I would have rather taken our Towncar as usual.  The staff were also not particularily helpful.  Also, when checking in our bags for the return trip I wanted to check them in at the resort as Air Trans is now participating.  Apparently the 'system was down' so we could not check in, did not therefore have our boarding pass, and would need to figure it out at the airport.  I can understand these things happen, but I think it was just the general attitude of 'of well' that kinds bothered me.  IN any case, in the future I will stick with our Towncar transport and leave it at that.



We stayed at Beach Club in February and also had an issue with checking our bags for the return trip.  To me this was an AirTran issue and not related to Magical Express or the resort.  We were also told the system was down and they couldn't get our boarding passes.  It would have been so convenient to check our bags at the resort.  The dissappointment continued when we got to the airport to wait over an hour in line (with our 2 kids) to check the bags and get boarding passes.  We couldn't get our boarding passes on-line - more system trouble- for both the trip there and return trip. 
 I don't plan to fly AirTran again.


----------



## kritter

bpmorley said:


> Sounds good.  We're gonna be by the pool alot.  It's just a 4 day trip, no park trips planned.  Sunday we're going to Typhoon Lagoon and then dinner ressies at Boma that night.  Monday we're going to Discovery cove.  So that night we'll probably be by the pool again.





We are going to be coming in on Sat. pool all day. Then Sunday MGM and we will be at the pool again everynight.. Then Tues. all day... I can pm you my cell phone if you want......


----------



## bpmorley

kritter said:


> We are going to be coming in on Sat. pool all day. Then Sunday MGM and we will be at the pool again everynight.. Then Tues. all day... I can pm you my cell phone if you want......



Sounds good.  We should be getting in around 1pm(now that US Air just moved back the time.)  It's just me and the wife so we should be at the pool no later than 3pm.


----------



## popstar7867

Hi SSR Lovers   I was wondering how the bus service at SSR to the parks was?  Do they usually run pretty efficiently?


----------



## bpmorley

popstar7867 said:


> Hi SSR Lovers   I was wondering how the bus service at SSR to the parks was?  Do they usually run pretty efficiently?



Personally we've never had a problem with SSR bus service.


----------



## tomandrobin

popstar7867 said:


> Hi SSR Lovers   I was wondering how the bus service at SSR to the parks was?  Do they usually run pretty efficiently?



We were at SSR for 5 days during Memorial Day weekend. Only had to wait once for a bus more then 10 minutes. Most of the time we were at the bus stop 3 or 5 minutes before our bus came. I think the new GPS system is helping with the overall quality of service.


----------



## popstar7867

tomandrobin said:


> We were at SSR for 5 days during Memorial Day weekend. Only had to wait once for a bus more then 10 minutes. Most of the time we were at the bus stop 3 or 5 minutes before our bus came. I think the new GPS system is helping with the overall quality of service.


Thanks so much.  We've never had a problem with Disney bus service at other resorts, but figured I'd ask about SSR!  I can't wait to "go home" for the first time!!!!


----------



## pam66

Just wanted to say  and that I've really enjoyed reading this thread 


We will be staying at SSR for the first time in July.

It was a last minute trip we scheduled last week and my parents have very generously give us points to stay there. 

I have to admit I was nervous about the location and the size of the resort but reading all your posts has me really excited about the place.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Hi everyone! I'm one of the people who got an upgrade to SSR from the values during free dining. To say I'm beyond excited about staying here would be a massive understatement! I've been trying to learn as much as I can about SSR in the past few days. I haven't made it all the way through this thread yet - not even close! - but so far it's been very helpful. I LOVE everyone's pictures, they are so much better than the standard ones I've found elsewhere. SSR looks like a really nice, fun place to stay! Now I'm going to have to rework our itinerary to plan more time at the resort, it certainly looks as if there is enough there to keep us entertained.

8/31 - 9/09 here we come!!


----------



## mamaprincess

I actually have 2 days waitlisted at SSR for a 1br on thanksgiving and the day after thanksgiving.  Pixie dust please!  I have the rest of our trip booked at SSR (Nov. 16th-21) just those 2 days are missing.  

I actually cancelled a full AKV ressie to go home one more time before trying something new.  Someone on waitlist is going to be super psyched!  I'll try AKV in August of 2008 for my youngest DD's birthday trip.


----------



## robinb

For your SSR-Loving Enjoyment:

A panoramic picture from my SSR studio in December 2006:


----------



## edk35

mamaprincess said:


> I actually have 2 days waitlisted at SSR for a 1br on thanksgiving and the day after thanksgiving.  Pixie dust please!  I have the rest of our trip booked at SSR (Nov. 16th-21) just those 2 days are missing.
> 
> From your lips to DVC EARS!!!! WE are also wait listed for the Wed. the day before Thanksgiving. We plan on flying  home Thanksgiving night. I got a 2 br for every night but the last night. I did however book a room at Shades of Green for my back up night. I hope WE GET THESE Good Luck.


----------



## corinnak

Robin - that is a really neat photo - thanks for posting it!

I hope everyone's waitlist dreams come true.  I will be there over Thanksgiving as well, so we could have a very nice little meet-up that week.


----------



## Treacle44

Gorgeous pic Robin, is that Congress Park?


----------



## Treacle44

Is there a playground at the Grandstand section? I've requested Congress park because it has the pool as well as a nice payground for the kids, but seieng the pics of the Grandstand section and it's beautiful, I'm wondering whether to change my request.

Our children are 5 and 2, where would be best?

Thanks


----------



## robinb

Treacle44 said:


> Gorgeous pic Robin, is that Congress Park?


Yup.  We were in the last building all the way to the right in room 2543.  It was a great location.  We were about a 15-minute walk to DTD and a 10-minute walk to the main pool and food court and a 5-minute walk to the quiet pool and bus stop.


----------



## Treacle44

robinb said:


> Yup.  We were in the last building all the way to the right in room 2543.  It was a great location.  We were about a 15-minute walk to DTD and a 10-minute walk to the main pool and food court and a 5-minute walk to the quiet pool and bus stop.



Thanks very much, so I get the impression you highly recommend the CP area then?


----------



## Starr W.

Treacle44 said:


> Thanks very much, so I get the impression you highly recommend the CP area then?



We were in the same building at 2510 last November. My then 5 yr old loved the playground. I could see part of it from our balcony. Didn't try the pool, to cold. But great location for walking to DTD and the CP bus stop.


----------



## LeCras

Just thought I'd post a pic from one of our trips last year. I woke up at stupid o'clock one morning and couldn't go back to sleep, so decided to go out and take some pics of the resort. Here is one from when it was just starting to get light:






Oh, and I have to say, this resort is just as gorgeous at night as it is in the daytime...  

Charlotte


----------



## punkin413

LeCras said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic from one of our trips last year. I woke up at stupid o'clock one morning and couldn't go back to sleep, so decided to go out and take some pics of the resort. Here is one from when it was just starting to get light:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I have to say, this resort is just as gorgeous at night as it is in the daytime...
> 
> Charlotte



beautiful!!!!  please share more pics if you have them.....i'd love to see them!


----------



## mousiemom

Okay Punkin I was just on your TR report!!  I see that you are staying @ SSR too.  We were one of the lucky ones to get the free upgrade from POP to SSR for our upcoming trip in Aug.!  We are so excited!!  It's so pretty!
Mousiemom


----------



## punkin413

mousiemom said:


> Okay Punkin I was just on your TR report!!  I see that you are staying @ SSR too.  We were one of the lucky ones to get the free upgrade from POP to SSR for our upcoming trip in Aug.!  We are so excited!!  It's so pretty!
> Mousiemom



i can't wait!  i rented points from a friend of mine that's a DVCer.  what's so bad is i don't really remember SSR from our may trip because our trip to DTD was so quick and i was in pain that night, so all i wanted to do was go to bed!  i didn't pay attention to any of the details around me.  but from what i've read on here and the pictures i've seen, i'm gonna love it!  are you doing a TR?


----------



## disneymom8589

What a gorgeous picture, LeCras! Can't wait for our 1st trip 'home" next month!!


----------



## mamaprincess

edk35 said:


> From your lips to DVC EARS!!!! WE are also wait listed for the Wed. the day before Thanksgiving. We plan on flying  home Thanksgiving night. I got a 2 br for every night but the last night. I did however book a room at Shades of Green for my back up night. I hope WE GET THESE Good Luck.



Pixie dust to you!!  I waitlisted during christmas week pretty close in last year and got it so I hope luck holds for this year.  Good luck to us!!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

lyzziesmom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm one of the people who got an upgrade to SSR from the values during free dining. To say I'm beyond excited about staying here would be a massive understatement! I've been trying to learn as much as I can about SSR in the past few days. I haven't made it all the way through this thread yet - not even close! - but so far it's been very helpful. I LOVE everyone's pictures, they are so much better than the standard ones I've found elsewhere. SSR looks like a really nice, fun place to stay! Now I'm going to have to rework our itinerary to plan more time at the resort, it certainly looks as if there is enough there to keep us entertained.
> 
> 8/31 - 9/09 here we come!!


   
Awesome! You will love it.  That picture of your daughter drinking the beverly is so funny!


----------



## mousiemom

This is the thang, I need to learn how to post my pics cause it's more fun when you read the TRs w/pics.  We have so many pictures too!!  My dh is a graphic designer so he makes all of us shirts to wear for all our trips.  So, I would love to show all of my DIS friends the t-shirts!  We get a lot of people that come up to us and ask where we got them, and this one lady told my dh that disney needed him working for them.  I wished!  We have a lot of fun and there are a lot of stories to tell.  My inlaws go w/us on every trip and they are a lot of fun.  I was so upset that POR didn't have the frozen cokes so I could do the rum thang!!!  I rode past SSR at night on the boat taxi to DTD from POR and at night it was all lit up and beautiful.  I was like, "Man, it would be nice to stay somewhere like that" so I'm considering this like getting a dream.  Our favorite resort is POP.  We love it!  We will be back there at the end of Sept.
Mousiemom


----------



## bpmorley

I'll be posting some pics from our recent trip by the end of the weekend.


----------



## kritter

bpmorley said:


> I'll be posting some pics from our recent trip by the end of the weekend.



Just got home tonight.. How was your trip??!!!


----------



## ADisneygirl

We just returned from our first trip to SSR. We were at SSR 3 days and then stayed at AKL for 3. 

I have to agree with everyone here -- SSR is a beautiful resort.  We thought our studio in the Springs section was very comfortable, elegant, tastefully decorated. The grounds are lovely to walk.  The main pool was quite crowded in the evenings, and did seem kind of small for the vastness of this resort. We ate at Artist Pallette a couple of times and once at the Turf Club. Had the flatbread vegetable pizza at AP -- very tasty. I highly recommend the Turf Club.  Relaxing place to eat, and good food. A hidden gem.

The boat dock is behind the Turf Club and down some stairs.  Found it by accident while poking around the pool table area of the Turf Club. We just decided to go out one of the doors and see the patio in case we wanted to eat out there that night, and that's when we spotted the boat dock. Directional signs are really needed to get to these places. It was not well marked, but we enjoyed the peaceful ride to DTD. 

We used Disney transportation the whole time.  Once I got there I didn't want to drive. Buses came frequently, and we didn't wait more than 15 minutes for the one we wanted. 

When I get my pictures developed I'll post a few nice ones from SSR!


----------



## disneyfanUSA

mousiemom said:


> This is the thang, I need to learn how to post my pics cause it's more fun when you read the TRs w/pics.  We have so many pictures too!!  My dh is a graphic designer so he makes all of us shirts to wear for all our trips.  So, I would love to show all of my DIS friends the t-shirts!  We get a lot of people that come up to us and ask where we got them, and this one lady told my dh that disney needed him working for them.  I wished!  We have a lot of fun and there are a lot of stories to tell.  My inlaws go w/us on every trip and they are a lot of fun.  I was so upset that POR didn't have the frozen cokes so I could do the rum thang!!!  I rode past SSR at night on the boat taxi to DTD from POR and at night it was all lit up and beautiful.  I was like, "Man, it would be nice to stay somewhere like that" so I'm considering this like getting a dream.  Our favorite resort is POP.  We love it!  We will be back there at the end of Sept.
> Mousiemom



Ok this is how you upload pictures! 

1st if you have a digital camera upload the pictures into "my pictures" on your computer!

2nd you will need to make a free account on http://photobucket.com/ it is a very easy sight to use!

3rd once you make your account and type in all your info. After that you will see a big page with special offer for photo bucket users you can skip all that buy clicking this at the top of the page "Thanks for registering for Photo bucket... Click here to go to your album"

4th you will be brought to a page you will see in the top right corner 3 lines are there and say browse next to it. Just click browse then double click on the picture you want. (you can get more slots by pressing add more in the bottom corner by the upload button!)

5th just click the big upload button.

6th once you upload them they will appear on the bottom of the page. Click on the picture you want to get the code! For the dis boards you would want to select IMG Code - Forums & Bulletin Boards.
Just left click on the code box and it will automatically copy. Just past the code anywhere on any of your posts!!

7th you can also resize your images and do lots of cool stuff with them! 

Hope this helps have fun!


----------



## BlakeNJ

ADisneygirl said:


> We just returned from our first trip to SSR. We were at SSR 3 days and then stayed at AKL for 3.
> 
> I have to agree with everyone here -- SSR is a beautiful resort.  We thought our studio in the Springs section was very comfortable, elegant, tastefully decorated. The grounds are lovely to walk.  The main pool was quite crowded in the evenings, and did seem kind of small for the vastness of this resort. We ate at Artist Pallette a couple of times and once at the Turf Club. Had the flatbread vegetable pizza at AP -- very tasty. I highly recommend the Turf Club.  Relaxing place to eat, and good food. A hidden gem.
> 
> The boat dock is behind the Turf Club and down some stairs.  Found it by accident while poking around the pool table area of the Turf Club. We just decided to go out one of the doors and see the patio in case we wanted to eat out there that night, and that's when we spotted the boat dock. Directional signs are really needed to get to these places. It was not well marked, but we enjoyed the peaceful ride to DTD.
> 
> We used Disney transportation the whole time.  Once I got there I didn't want to drive. Buses came frequently, and we didn't wait more than 15 minutes for the one we wanted.
> 
> When I get my pictures developed I'll post a few nice ones from SSR!



Sounds like you had a wonderful trip! Thanks for the TR!


----------



## hadleyzoo

Leaving for SSR today and will be there for a week.  This will be our first stay at SSR since buying DVC.  We are excited!

Tiffany


----------



## tjkraz

I hope everyone subscribed to this thread will take a moment to check out this discussion as well:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1483974

If you agree that SSR guests should be able to guarantee a room in a certain section of the resort at the time of booking, send your comments to the DVC Member Satisfaction Manager.  The thread above contains the appropriate email address, along with a few sample messages that have already been used.  

While there is no guarantee that DVC will implement changes, the more people who speak up the better our chances!


----------



## bpmorley

kritter said:


> Just got home tonight.. How was your trip??!!!



We had a good trip.  Just 4days/3 nights.  We had a great view of the Grandstand Pool from our room.  We had a couple storms, but I'm sure you know that.  We didn't do any parks, just a relaxing trip.  Unless you want to count Typhoon Lagoon.  We also did discovery cove


----------



## DVCKennyD

Hello all,

Just wanted to chime in here and say howdy to all my fellow SSR lovers... My family and I just returned from our inaugural trip as DVC members at SSR and I just wanted to continue singing the praises of this wonderful resort! We were located in the Grandstand area directly adjacent to the new pool. What a great location... My 3 boys actually preferred the Grandstand pool to the main High Rock pool. Here are some photos of our stay...

Ken


----------



## graygables

The pool pictures reminded me...when we were at the main pool in Mar, I was playing with 8yo non-swimming DD (and I am also a non-swimmer) and we were walking toward the area where the steps are.  (sidetrack: I always look at the depth measurements to give DD guidelines where she can and cannot go).  The water was getting VERY deep and finally got to where I could barely reach the bottom (I'm 5'6")  I returned a very panicked DD to the side and looked at the depth measurements again, and they all read 3' something.  Has anyone else noticed that "basin" by the steps (near the spa)?  Is it marked anywhere and I just missed it?  It made for a very unhappy little girl who refused to get back in the pool.


----------



## bpmorley

DVCKennyD, nice pictures.  I noticed that one of  the starting gate was taken from above.  If that was from your room, you were staying almost directly accross from me.


----------



## Merylj

Wonderful pictures DVCKennyD - thanks for posting


----------



## athenna

Wow, thanks for sharing those great pics!  However, now you've made me homesick I've got about 5 and 1/2 months before I get back....Stayed at OKW for the 1st time last month, and it was nice, but I missed my ''home'', so I am really dying to go back!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

great pics dvcKenny!  graygbles: thanks for the warning, I never noticed that.


----------



## alldiz

Thankyou so much for those beautiful pics....

It does make me homesick though 
Sounds like you had a great trip kennydvc 
Kerri


----------



## lyzziesmom

Beautiful pictures! I like the "hiding behind the shrubbery" effect. We had a photographer in MGM take a picture of DD8 like that last year, it came out really cute and was so nice to have some Photopass pictures that were not the same old same old pose. 

Now I REALLY can't wait until September to go to SSR, it looks gorgeous. I just Love the new water play area!

Quick question: How far is the Grandstand area from the main building, in walking distance. It looks pretty close on the map, but I didn't know if there's a direct path to walk to the main building or if it's quicker and easier to hop on the bus. Thanks! We've requested either Springs or Grandstand, but will be happy no matter we end up.


----------



## DVCKennyD

Hello all,

Good morning everyone and to all of the fathers out there, happy Fathers Day! We get to live like Kings for a day so enjoy. Thanks for the kind words... We had a wonderful time and I had to laugh when I read the comments about being "homesick"... tell me about it! It has been a _WHOLE_ week    and we miss it already!! We actually just had a chance last night to look at our pictures for the first time as I have yet to make the leap into the digital age of photography(still love my trusty "old school" Nikon SLR 35mm)and had to wait for the pictures to be developed  However, it was worth it...

Thanks again, KennyD

PS: Wanted to add one more of the family and I after a wonderful surrey bike ride around the resort.


----------



## DVCKennyD

lyzziesmom said:


> Beautiful pictures! I like the "hiding behind the shrubbery" effect. We had a photographer in MGM take a picture of DD8 like that last year, it came out really cute and was so nice to have some Photopass pictures that were not the same old same old pose.
> 
> Now I REALLY can't wait until September to go to SSR, it looks gorgeous. I just Love the new water play area!
> 
> Quick question: How far is the Grandstand area from the main building, in walking distance. It looks pretty close on the map, but I didn't know if there's a direct path to walk to the main building or if it's quicker and easier to hop on the bus. Thanks! We've requested either Springs or Grandstand, but will be happy no matter we end up.



Howdy,

From our building (Room#8814, building directly adjacent to the pool) it was literally a 2 minute walk... As you exited our building, the pool area was directly across the walkway, if you turned right, the main areas of the resort (Carriage house,High Rock pool, Artist Palette etc...) were accessible via the walkway that wound around the main drop off area turnaround by the Carriage House. If you turned left, that pathway led around the BBQ area by the Horsin' around sprinkler area to the Grandstand bus stop. BPMorley, you were right on...That picture was taken from the 4th floor of our building overlooking the pool area. If I understood you correctly, your building was the one in the background of that pic. That location looks great as it is closer to the bus stop . As an aside, IMHO, The Grandstand area is _THE place to stay at SSR..._ and will quickly become the favorite of families like mine! The convenience of all the common areas minutes away, yet _very_ peaceful and tranquil... Lyzziesmom, we actually originally requested the Springs area as well, but all of the talk about Grandstand area here on the DIS convinced me to give it a try. I'm glad we did I may be incorrect here, but it appeared to us(my wife actually noticed this) that to access the main areas of the resort from The Springs area, you had to cross a road that had fairly steady traffic on it. These photos show this area...










First photo: The woman in the background just actually crossed the road
Second photo: I was standing on the Springs side of the road facing the bike rental stand... My photographers eye (and thus the resulting picture)cropped out the road.


KennyD


----------



## RachelTori

lyzziesmom said:


> Quick question: How far is the Grandstand area from the main building, in walking distance. It looks pretty close on the map, but I didn't know if there's a direct path to walk to the main building or if it's quicker and easier to hop on the bus. Thanks! We've requested either Springs or Grandstand, but will be happy no matter we end up.



I totally agree with DVCKennyD!!   Grandstand is *THE* place to be and it's a quick walk to the main building!     You might even get a view of that great water play area like we had 2 weeks ago!!   

This is the view from our balcony (although the water play area is just out of camera range!!)






Now I'm Homesick!


----------



## Nicoal13

Just had to post here because I toured SSR back in January and am now in the process of purchasing a resale there through TSS.  Can't wait to get back for my first trip HOME!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Fantastic pictures DVCKennyD!  I am so excited about our upcoming first stay at OKW but your photos have made me want to go home again. Really brought back some great memories. Thanks!!


----------



## bpmorley

Then we were practically neighbors Kenny.  We were in the last balcony on the right of that picture.  We looked straight down to the spray area.  I loaded up my pictures to imagestation, but none of them are coming out on the site.  Once I get that working I'll post some


----------



## DVCKennyD

bpmorley said:


> Then we were practically neighbors Kenny.  We were in the last balcony on the right of that picture.  We looked straight down to the spray area.  I loaded up my pictures to imagestation, but none of them are coming out on the site.  Once I get that working I'll post some



Howdy neighbor!

Look forward to the pics... Will be nice to see the Grandstand from a different perspective 

KennyD


----------



## ebenmax

We were in one of the "farther away from the main area" buildings in the Grandstand (room 9427) this past week and it took about 5 minutes to walk to the main area.  Everything seems far when you are exhausted from the parks! BUT, it was really an easy walk.  If you ride the bus, Grandstand is the first stop and The Springs in the last one, so I would not suggest that approach. It would take twice as long to ride.

We LOVED the Grandstand.  This was our first trip home and we were simply shocked at just HOW BEAUTIFUL this resort is.  I mean, we thought it would be really nice, but with all of the bashing I had read on the boards, I was a bit worried. NO WORRIES. . .we fell in love!  The grounds are immaculate as was our room.  We couldn't have been happier with our "home" resort purchase.  Now, we are already looking up flights for our next trip, and we've only been home two days!!

What a fabulous experience!

Enjoy!

Ellen


----------



## lyzziesmom

RachelTori said:


> This is the view from our balcony (although the water play area is just out of camera range!!)



Ok this picture just totally convinced me, I want to be in the Grandstand area!! I love all the red and white, it reminds me of an old fashioned ice cream shop. I'm craving a vanilla coke float right about now!


----------



## lyzziesmom

I haven't read any of the "bashing." I usually stick to the Community Board unless I have a specific question. What negative things could people have possibly had to say? The place looks gorgeous and from everything I've seen and read, it seems next to perfect in every way.


----------



## TDC Nala

Can't beat the bus ride to DTD.

I know you can walk there...but I'm usually going to PI and it's kind of far to walk over there...now there is a boat dock that will let you off right in the middle of PI.


----------



## flyerron

Add us to the SSR list please


----------



## ebenmax

lyzziesmom said:


> I haven't read any of the "bashing."



Most of the bashing here is due to the fact that the resort is too large and requires too much walking.  We think it is simply spectacular!!


----------



## Starr W.

ebenmax said:


> Most of the bashing here is due to the fact that the resort is too large and requires too much walking.  We think it is simply spectacular!!




Or my personal favorite, "don't do SSR without a car." 

Lizziesmom, be very careful during your stay. We did a cash stay at Thanksgiving and end up taking the DVC tour on Thanksgiving morning and bought our points the following Wednesday.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Starr W. said:


> Or my personal favorite, "don't do SSR without a car."
> 
> Lizziesmom, be very careful during your stay. We did a cash stay at Thanksgiving and end up taking the DVC tour on Thanksgiving morning and bought our points the following Wednesday.



Not a problem with me... I am on a shoestring budget and have terrible credit, I try to be a cash-only girl and the thought of buying/financing something that big terrifies me. However, I will be travelling with my parents and strongly encouraging THEM to take the tour!


----------



## Starr W.

lyzziesmom said:


> Not a problem with me... I am on a shoestring budget and have terrible credit, I try to be a cash-only girl and the thought of buying/financing something that big terrifies me. However, I will be travelling with my parents and strongly encouraging THEM to take the tour!



Whatever it takes  

If you happen to get your room in the Congress Park area, there is a playground. My 6 yr old son loved it(but he loves any play area!).


----------



## lyzziesmom

Thank you! My DD8 was salivating over the pictures of the playground -- never mind the fact that she has a much bigger playground at school -- and I wasn't sure where it was located. I think no matter which building/area we end up in, there will something nearby that we will all love!


----------



## tiggersgirl

Hi,
Everyone's pictures of SSR are really beautiful and a lots changed since we were there last October!
We usually request Congress Park and one reason why my sisters and I like it so much is because of the smooth jazz that's played at the pool.
It's very relaxing to sit by the pool (we don't swim!), and listen to Richard Elliot, Dave Koz etc.
Does anyone remember what kind of music is played at the Grandstand pool area? 
When I called to make reservations for this October, the lady was soooo excited that I wanted to try the Grandstand area! She said she absolutely loved it when she stayed there in May. Now I can't wait to try it myself!
Thanks!


----------



## kritter

A few SSR pictures from our trip last weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## disneymom8589

DVCKennyD and Kritter - Thank you for posting such great pictures.  Our 1st trip as DVC members is coming up in just a few weeks and we are excited beyond belief!! (I'm also glad to hear they play smooth jazz at the main pool!)


----------



## bpmorley

Kritter, we were there at the same time.  You took a picture of me.  You have a picture of the grandstand pool.  That's my back standing at the table with the tan shorts on.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

bpmorley said:


> Kritter, we were there at the same time.  You took a picture of me.  You have a picture of the grandstand pool.  That's my back standing at the table with the tan shorts on.



Too funny!


----------



## alldiz

bpmorley said:


> Kritter, we were there at the same time.  You took a picture of me.  You have a picture of the grandstand pool.  That's my back standing at the table with the tan shorts on.



 Are you serious...that is too funny 
It is a small world after all...
Kerri


----------



## bpmorley

Tell me about it.  I may have some pictures of the pool area with you kids in them.  Like allDiz said, "it's a small world"


----------



## kritter

That is too funny.  I am going to have to see if I have anymore photos of you.


See if you have any of my kids....


----------



## Tiggery

Just added on at SSR (BCVs members) Looking forward to spending our first stay there in Dec/Jan.


----------



## mousiemom

Thank you so much DisneyFanUSA!!  I know I'm behind on all this but I'm dying to post pics!
Thanks again,
Mousiemom


----------



## iwannbindisnee

We are going for our first trip Jan '08!!  Can't wait--nto a big picture taker, though, however, my DD will probably take a few!  BTW, how do I get an "SSR DVC logo in my sig??
Never mind--I just found  the link on page 10!!  Thanks!!!  
 Thanks, Deb


----------



## bpmorley

iwannbindisnee said:


> We are going for our first trip Jan '08!!  Can't wait--nto a big picture taker, though, however, my DD will probably take a few!  BTW, how do I get an "SSR DVC logo in my sig??
> Never mind--I just found  the link on page 10!!  Thanks!!!
> Thanks, Deb



That's the great part about the digital age.  You can just snap away and just erase the ones you don't like.


----------



## spaddy

I was at SSR in March and missed the movies at the pool (too busy at night).  I was wondering if anyone who has been there recently knows if they are still do that?

Also, we are staying at AKV.  Is pool hopping allowed during the movies?  Is the pool area very full?  I was thinking about heading over there for dinner at the Turf Club and staying for a dip and a movie.


----------



## bpmorley

spaddy said:


> I was at SSR in March and missed the movies at the pool (too busy at night).  I was wondering if anyone who has been there recently knows if they are still do that?
> 
> Also, we are staying at AKV.  Is pool hopping allowed during the movies?  Is the pool area very full?  I was thinking about heading over there for dinner at the Turf Club and staying for a dip and a movie.



Was @ SSR 2 weeks ago and they didn't have any movies.


----------



## spaddy

Oh well, I guess I missed my chance.  Still might go for dinner, a dip, and to look at the model.


----------



## ebenmax

I am sorry to say we were there last week for two days but never even got the chance to LOOK and SEE if they had movies.  We were too on the go.

However, I did see an inflated movie screen set up on the beach of BCV and BC when we were staying at BWV.

It may be only certain days of the week at SSR.

Ellen


----------



## bpmorley

Spaddy, read earlier into this post, and I think there was another thread, and I think it went out on loan to another resort.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

We'll be arriving at SSR July 13th- can't wait!! Should we request the grandstand section??  My two kids (5 & 7) love swimming, but my husband & I love a little peace and quiet!  Is the grandstand pool a good one?  I don't think we want to be near the main pool and buildings.  We don't mind a little walking to get to pools and buses, but, since it will be hot hot hot July, we don't want to be too far.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Calle&Jakesmom said:


> We'll be arriving at SSR July 13th- can't wait!! Should we request the grandstand section??  My two kids (5 & 7) love swimming, but my husband & I love a little peace and quiet!  Is the grandstand pool a good one?  I don't think we want to be near the main pool and buildings.  We don't mind a little walking to get to pools and buses, but, since it will be hot hot hot July, we don't want to be too far.


Grandstand sounds perfect for you- but if your kids want to use the slide- only the main pool has a slide.  I honestly think all sections are quiet at SSR- so you could request any section for that
Grandstand would put you pretty close to the main buildings and a decent pool
Springs would put you closer to the main buildings/AP... and the main pool.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

Thanks for the input.  I just found a map of the resort and it looks like Grandstand or Congress park might be best.  Can you see DTD fireworks from both? (on the map it looks like maybe you can).  Congress park seems like its better for the walk to DTD; Grandstand looks pretty far away.  Springs looks good too, but I worry that it's too much in the middle of everything- maybe I'm overthinking this!


----------



## Mischa

We've stayed at Congress Park twice and have not seen the fireworks at DTD.  What time are they?


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

I don't know about the fireworks... I thought someone in this thread mentioned fireworks and I saw on a map a "fireworks viewing area" near the main pool/buildings.  maybe they don't have fireworks.  I wonder if they are still doing "New Years Eve" fireworks everynight at pleasure Island.  They were doing this years and years ago when I was there.  Maybe they are and maybe those are what you can see form SSR. 

Also, how is the play area at Congress park?  Does anyone have pictures?  I know most disney resort playareas aren't all that big, usually just a slide and a few things to climb on... is this one any different?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Unfortunately they don't have nightly fireworks at DTD anymore- They used to- but now it is just New Years Eve and maybe a couple of other nights through the year when there are special events.
Here is the playground at Congress Park.  They also have one in the Paddocks I think.


----------



## alldiz

Yes there is a great playground in Congress Park....
right near the pool....

Also there is another playground in the Paddocks....
I didn't go there....but I saw it on the map...and CM mentioned it.
Enjoy....you'll love it.

I was in the 1st Congress Park Bldg....over bridge from springs...
Great location...view of DTD....nice walk to DTD...
and not a bad walk to the main pool...or artist palette.
Kerri


----------



## Starr W.

We stayed in that same building last year. Loved it! Hoping to get it again this Thanksgiving!(We'll be getting in early on Saturday, and have requested CP so I'm crossing my fingers.)


----------



## Nicoal13

Just has to post because my SSR resale just passed ROFR, so I'm almost an owner!! Just have to wait to get the closing documents


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Nicoal13 said:


> Just has to post because my SSR resale just passed ROFR, so I'm almost an owner!! Just have to wait to get the closing documents



   
 HOME!


----------



## Nicoal13

Thank you so much! I'm so excited


----------



## disney_fan1972

We bought DVC at SSR on our (belated) Honeymoon cruise on the Magic in March without ever visiting the resort.  I do remember going past it on one of the bus trips to somewhere but thats the closest I've gotten.

We are 'going home' for the first time Aug 7-13th and I am toooo excited!!! 

Any hints for first timers?

Also, I've never been in Aug... any hints/info for this time of year would also be welcome!


----------



## mamaprincess

disney_fan1972 said:


> We bought DVC at SSR on our (belated) Honeymoon cruise on the Magic in March without ever visiting the resort.  I do remember going past it on one of the bus trips to somewhere but thats the closest I've gotten.
> 
> We are 'going home' for the first time Aug 7-13th and I am toooo excited!!!
> 
> Any hints for first timers?
> 
> Also, I've never been in Aug... any hints/info for this time of year would also be welcome!




Congratulations!  SSR is gorgeous and a real escape from the hecticness of the parks.  Many people enjoy the Springs and Congress park sections for their proximity to the main pool and the Carriage House.  The Grandstand is a brand new section with it's own feature pool.  Maybe have some idea of where you might want to stay and request that area with some back up locations incase your preferred area is full.  

My family and I spend a lot of time at Downtown Disney.  You may want to look at some menus on allears.net and plan on having a dinner or 2 there.  DTD also has some of the best counter service in WDW.  We love the breakfast at Wolfgang Puck express (along with pretty much everything else).  We also enjoy Earl of Sandwich.  Cookes of Dublin is getting some really great reviews for there fish and chips.  There is great shopping also.

You may indulge yourself with spa treatment.  Remember to not over do it.  August is hot.  Evening EMH's may come in handy.  Spend a lot of time in the pool.


----------



## punkin413

what happened to the post AND to my response?


----------



## Figment56

Mine disappeard too!


----------



## mamaprincess

Just posting to see if mine will disappear...


----------



## casper

punkin,

   I think the moderators already edited out the attempt to anger and bash from the other person who posted. Wow! They were quick and I give them a BIG THANK YOU!!! I have never seen something done so quickly and admirably. Thanks again to all of you who or over-seeing these posts.

I'm counting down, next week at this time I will be checking in to my first DVC trip and my new experience of being "home" at Saratoga Springs.


----------



## mamaprincess

Maybe it was just a weird glitch. Try again.


----------



## Figment56

My reply wasn't bad though! Just stating how nice all the resorts are! Yes, SSR is beautiful!


----------



## mamaprincess

casper said:


> punkin,
> 
> I think the moderators already edited out the attempt to anger and bash from the other person who posted. Wow! They were quick and I give them a BIG THANK YOU!!! I have never seen something done so quickly and admirably. Thanks again to all of you who or over-seeing these posts.
> 
> I'm counting down, next week at this time I will be checking in to my first DVC trip and my new experience of being "home" at Saratoga Springs.



Someone was trolling in here? Thank goodness they were caught in the act.  Thanks mods!


----------



## RachelTori

Figment56 said:


> My reply wasn't bad though! Just stating how nice all the resorts are! Yes, SSR is beautiful!



If you quoted the troll, your post disappears too.  And I agree - SSR is beautiful!


----------



## Figment56

Thanks Rachel! They took his new thread off too! BTW-what's a troll?


----------



## RachelTori

Figment56 said:


> Thanks Rachel! They took his new thread off too! BTW-what's a troll?



"Disbanned" was a troll!  Mean-spirited; looking to cause trouble.


----------



## CarolMN

Figment56 said:


> Thanks Rachel! They took his new thread off too! BTW-what's a troll?



From dictionary.com:

_..... regularly posts specious arguments, flames or personal attacks to a newsgroup, discussion list, or in email for no other purpose than to annoy someone or disrupt a discussion. Trolls are recognizable by the fact that the have no real interest in learning about the topic at hand - they simply want to utter flame bait. Like the ugly creatures they are named after, they exhibit no redeeming characteristics, and as such, they are recognized as a lower form of life on the net, as in, "Oh, ignore him, he's just a troll_

Don't reply to 'em  - just report 'em!  That's what the Red Triangle button (under the post count by the Screen name) is for.


----------



## punkin413

Figment56 said:


> Maybe sombody disbanned Disbanned!



 



casper said:


> I think the moderators already edited out the attempt to anger and bash from the other person who posted. Wow! They were quick and I give them a BIG THANK YOU!!! I have never seen something done so quickly and admirably. Thanks again to all of you who or over-seeing these posts.



here, here!!!  thanks!!!     just was kind of confuzzled there for a second!



RachelTori said:


> If you quoted the troll, your post disappears too.  And I agree - SSR is beautiful!



i see you're in gwinnett county.  i live jefferson, near athens!  hi, neighbor!!!   



Figment56 said:


> Thanks Rachel! They took his new thread off too! BTW-what's a troll?



what was his new thread about?  just curious.


----------



## Figment56

punkin413 said:


> here, here!!!  thanks!!!     just was kind of confuzzled there for a second!
> 
> 
> 
> i see you're in gwinnett county.  i live jefferson, near athens!  hi, neighbor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> what was his new thread about?  just curious.



The one he said he was going to start about SSR-as in not liking it!


----------



## Figment56

BTW-is anyone having problems getting into their DVC member site? Especially vacation plans? I can check everthing except our itinerary! Now I am worried!


----------



## flyerron

The web site is up now.


----------



## RachelTori

Figment56 said:


> BTW-is anyone having problems getting into their DVC member site? Especially vacation plans? I can check everthing except our itinerary! Now I am worried!



Don't be worried - it's been a problem the last several days.  Today I don't think anyone could check their reservations (and some couldn't log into the site at all)   




punkin413 said:


> i see you're in gwinnett county.  i live jefferson, near athens!  hi, neighbor!!!



Hi back, neighbor!      Grayson/Lawrenceville here!   You've got some good outlet shopping in Jefferson!!


----------



## disney_fan1972

I hope someone here can help.  We are going to SSR for the first time in August (whoooo hooooo!) and I was planning on getting some groceries delivered through Disney.  I just checked out the list of available items  , and aside from being rather expensive they don't have the soda I want (diet Sprite) .  I know that _somewhere _in here I saw where people are putting in grocery orders with local stores and having it delivered but I can't seem to find it.

What do you think is the best way to buy some groceries and who are the local grocery stores?   

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## punkin413

RachelTori said:


> Hi back, neighbor!      Grayson/Lawrenceville here!   You've got some good outlet shopping in Jefferson!!



  i'm sure you're talking about banks crossing.  we go there all the time - 10 minutes up the road!  i'm a court reporter and i work in lawrenceville a good bit.  before i was a court reporter i worked at a law firm there so i used to go there every day, but not so much any more.  anyway, just wanted to say hello!

sorry for the OT posts, guys!


----------



## jpolak

You can add us!!!  Stayed at SSR for the first time in Feb. and really enjoyed it.  Want to try all DVC resorts at least once so we have a good frame of reference.


----------



## punkin413

i just wanted to spread a little positiveness on this thread.  let go of the anger.  it's a forum.  it's not your life.  it doesn't matter in the great scheme of things.  count to 10.  breathe.  it will be okay.


----------



## disney_fan1972

I hope someone here can help.  We are going to SSR for the first time in August (whoooo hooooo!) and I was planning on getting some groceries delivered through Disney.  I just checked out the list of available items  , and aside from being rather expensive they don't have the soda I want (diet Sprite) .  I know that _somewhere _in here I saw where people are putting in grocery orders with local stores and having it delivered but I can't seem to find it.

What do you think is the best way to buy some groceries and who are the local grocery stores?   

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

I'm not an "ssr lover" but thought you might like to see some positive press about your favorite resort:

http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070701/FEATURES05/707010360


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

casper said:


> I'm counting down, next week at this time I will be checking in to my first DVC trip and my new experience of being "home" at Saratoga Springs.



Me too!  We arrive next week in Orlando to stay with the in-laws for a week and then to SSR for a week.  Can't wait!!  I just requested congress Park.  I hope this was the right choice, but it seems like there are so many good choices we can't go wrong.


----------



## CarolAnnC

My husband and I own at OKW, BWV, BCV, and Vero Beach yet I have had several stays at SSR.  I thoroughly enjoyed each and every one of them!

I find the DVC Resorts are all unique and each have something to offer that the other do not.  I loved the Upstate NY theming of SSR and the cherry wood furniture is very impressive in the units.

I have actually stayed in Congress Park (through no request) each visit and find the location to be great.

So give SSR a try if the opportunity arises.  I would not hesitate to stay there again.


----------



## Nicoal13

disney_fan1972 said:


> I hope someone here can help.  We are going to SSR for the first time in August (whoooo hooooo!) and I was planning on getting some groceries delivered through Disney.  I just checked out the list of available items  , and aside from being rather expensive they don't have the soda I want (diet Sprite) .  I know that _somewhere _in here I saw where people are putting in grocery orders with local stores and having it delivered but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> What do you think is the best way to buy some groceries and who are the local grocery stores?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!



I believe a lot of people use www.gardengrocer.com for groceries. I haven't used them yet, but read about them on the DIS.


----------



## MonkeyPants

I have to sat SSR has really grown on me. I wasn't blown away the first time I went there....as a guest of my brother, but I ended up buying into DVC there. But the property has grown on me. I love just wandering around the grounds, love being able to walk to DTD at any time, even tho I never buy anything  

Can't wait to get there in Oct to see the completed phase 3.


----------



## naf917

I just wanted to post here because I just sent in my payment and closing document on our SSR resale contract.

I enjoyed reading the thread and found some helpful information for our first trip home next summer.


----------



## MonkeyPants

naf917 said:


> I just wanted to post here because I just sent in my payment and closing document on our SSR resale contract.
> 
> I enjoyed reading the thread and found some helpful information for our first trip home next summer.



congrats...and welcome home!


----------



## ebenmax

WELCOME HOME!!  You will LOVE SSR!!  It is beautiful!


----------



## loribell

Welcome home!


----------



## Tinkerbell_Tiffany

does the counter service and table service at this resort accept DDP?


----------



## loribell

Yes they do accept the DDP.


----------



## mickeymom923

I sent in my deposit for a resale at SSR a few days ago.  How long does it normally take on a resale from start to finish?   Now that I made the move, I want it yesterday.   

 Assuming everything goes through I'll get some points this year which will work out fine depending on how soon closing etc is.   My DD wants to go to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween thingy and Universal's Haunted Halloween thingy too in October.  I figure that I can use these points for three nights in a studio.  Maybe??? 

   Bev


----------



## loribell

Not sure exactly how long the whole resale process takes but I am thinking somewhere in the area of 30 - 45 days. So you should be able to make it in October. 

I do have one question for you though. How old is your DD? I have heard that HHN at Universal is very, very scary. Just an FYI in case you didn't know that.

Good luck with the resale!


----------



## naf917

We just had our closing today and they told us we should be in the Disney system in 7-10 days.


----------



## mickeymom923

loribell said:


> Not sure exactly how long the whole resale process takes but I am thinking somewhere in the area of 30 - 45 days. So you should be able to make it in October.
> 
> I do have one question for you though. How old is your DD? I have heard that HHN at Universal is very, very scary. Just an FYI in case you didn't know that.
> 
> Good luck with the resale!




My DD will be 20 in September.  She went with her brother and his GF last October and thought it was great. I didn't go because I'm a chicken.    My son's GF wanted to leave early because she was terrified of it.  (She's 18).   Either way, I just want the sale to go thru fast.   

     Bev


----------



## loribell

mickeymom923 said:


> My DD will be 20 in September.  She went with her brother and his GF last October and thought it was great. I didn't go because I'm a chicken.    My son's GF wanted to leave early because she was terrified of it.  (She's 18).   Either way, I just want the sale to go thru fast.
> 
> Bev



 Well then I bet she will do just fine then. I have never been but have seen many reports about people taking young kids and that it is not the place for them.


----------



## naf917

Our contract was sent for ROFR on 5/21 and we closed today


----------



## brookemom

(Hope it's cool to post here as a point renter rather than a DVC owner.  I can't convince the DH to buy...)

Wow - you guys are on it in this thread.  I read the first 10 pages and the last 15 or so - thanks for all the great info and pix!

We are staying at SSR for the first time in late July - we are usually BCV people because of the location.  SSR looks gorgeous and I'm happy to see so many great reports... I have a few questions:

I see a lot of people here go to SSR for relaxation - not so much for parks.  We're doing a week on the Gulf Coast (couldn't get into VB) for the relaxation, and when we get to WDW we are all about the parks.  I've seen some good reports here of the busses running well - does anyone think we'll regret being at SSR if trying to do 2 parks/day (with hotel pool in between)?

Grandstand looks gorgeous but it's hard to judge the pool.  I am travelling with DS10 and DS13 and they will probably prefer the main pool with slide.  OTOH they will want to do Disney Quest several times.  Are we better off requesting near the main pool or near the walk to DTD?

Love DIsney though I do - I don't love the resort websites.  Not enough info for anal old me.  I am confused about the dining options.  I know there is the AP.  There is also a Turf Club?  And is there a poolside casual restaurant?  Also the woman on the phone at SSR told me there is room service but I don't think that's right...???

Thanks!


----------



## tomandrobin

> (Hope it's cool to post here as a point renter rather than a DVC owner.  I can't convince the DH to buy...)



Ownership is not required, just admiration for SSR!  



> Wow - you guys are on it in this thread.  I read the first 10 pages and the last 15 or so - thanks for all the great info and pix!



You are welcome!



> We are staying at SSR for the first time in late July - we are usually BCV people because of the location.  SSR looks gorgeous and I'm happy to see so many great reports... I have a few questions:
> 
> I see a lot of people here go to SSR for relaxation - not so much for parks.  We're doing a week on the Gulf Coast (couldn't get into VB) for the relaxation, and when we get to WDW we are all about the parks.  I've seen some good reports here of the busses running well - does anyone think we'll regret being at SSR if trying to do 2 parks/day (with hotel pool in between)?



That is the exact strategy we do on most of our trips. Get up early and hit the parks, take a break around noon and relax at the resort, then hit a second park in the evening. Works well at SSR, probably better then alot of the resorts. Those bus trips to DTD or MK in the evening from BCV or BWV are not fun.



> Grandstand looks gorgeous but it's hard to judge the pool.  I am travelling with DS10 and DS13 and they will probably prefer the main pool with slide.  OTOH they will want to do Disney Quest several times.  Are we better off requesting near the main pool or near the walk to DTD?



This is a tough call. If the kids are all about the slide then Springs or Grandstand (first 2 buildings) are best. Going to DTD is easy, you have 3 options. Walk, take the bus, or take the ferry. When we stayed at the Grandstand area the ferry and bus are the best options. Either way, I wouldn't stress about getting to DTD, the pools are probably more important to your needs, with the kids. When my DW and I go alone, we will go to DTD every day. When the kids are with us maybe two times during the week. 



> Love DIsney though I do - I don't love the resort websites.  Not enough info for anal old me.  I am confused about the dining options.  I know there is the AP.  There is also a Turf Club?  And is there a poolside casual restaurant?  Also the woman on the phone at SSR told me there is room service but I don't think that's right...???



They do deliver pizza to your room at SSR. I am not sure if thats been expanded since May when we were there last.


----------



## tomandrobin

naf917 said:


> Our contract was sent for ROFR on 5/21 and we closed today



Congratulations and welcome home!!!!


----------



## brookemom

tomandrobin:  Thanks so much for the excellent intel!  Great to know that SSR isn't too "removed" to be able to do the 2 parks/day plan.

One more question:  I have a vague memory that it is possible to take a boat from DTD directly to one of the parks (MK?) - rather than go back to the hotel and take hotel bus - is that right?

Thanks again to all who post reports & pix - my kids are very excited by the pool pictures


----------



## Flyerfan

I feel so at home here.  We took the tour Jan 2006 and it took us 1-1/2 years going back and forth about it.....  But we just bought in last night!! Yippee!! We're DVC members.


----------



## dis@dills

Flyerfan said:


> I feel so at home here.  We took the tour Jan 2006 and it took us 1-1/2 years going back and forth about it.....  But we just bought in last night!! Yippee!! We're DVC members.



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## RachelTori

Flyerfan said:


> I feel so at home here.  We took the tour Jan 2006 and it took us 1-1/2 years going back and forth about it.....  But we just bought in last night!! Yippee!! We're DVC members.



   Welcome Home!!


----------



## tomandrobin

brookemom said:


> tomandrobin:  Thanks so much for the excellent intel!  Great to know that SSR isn't too "removed" to be able to do the 2 parks/day plan.


 
You are welcome!



brookemom said:


> One more question:  I have a vague memory that it is possible to take a boat from DTD directly to one of the parks (MK?) - rather than go back to the hotel and take hotel bus - is that right?


 
There is no boat transportation from DTD to any park. The boats go to SSR, OKW and POR.


----------



## eporter66

I am an SSR lover!!!  I hate to wish the summer away, but I am greatly looking forward to our vacation in October and we will be staying at SSR!  I also am dying to make my way around Epcot for the F&W festival - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

E


----------



## tomandrobin

eporter66 said:


> I am an SSR lover!!!  I hate to wish the summer away, but I am greatly looking forward to our vacation in October and we will be staying at SSR!  I also am dying to make my way around Epcot for the F&W festival - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> E



We are looking forward to the Food and Wine Festival again! We are double dipping this year and hitting the MNSSHP too!


----------



## brookemom

tomandrobin said:


> There is no boat transportation from DTD to any park. The boats go to SSR, OKW and POR.



D'oh!  That's what I remember - we stayed at OKW once and took the boat to DTD.  I'm old and forgetful.  Thanks again for the intel!


----------



## my3princes

We bought into SSR in Feb 2006.  We're taking our first trip home in 2 weeks.  We can't wait.


----------



## naf917

We closed on our resale contract Thursday morning and this morning we received an email from our guide giving us our PIN.  I didn't even have my membership number or club ID.  I called MS and they were able to give me this information over the phone.  After that I was able to log in and see all my information and points!

I was told that it usually takes 7-10 days to be in the system so I wasn't even going to start calling MS until later this week.

SSR here we come (as soon as I can get time off of work)!


----------



## Ronald Duck

Hi, all you SSR lovers and lucky owners 

Our DVC friend has sold us enough points to stay in a 2-bedroom next month with wife, d and sil, and 2 grandkids.  We had planned to use ME and be without a car, and so I was initially concerned about getting the Carousel (or even a distant Paddock bldg), but now that we've reserved a car I'm considering all the possibilities.

I've read relatively little in this thread about the two Carousel buildings, and would love to hear (and SEE) more...all my web searching has netted me a grand total of ONE pic of that section!  Aside from pics, my biggest question is how far is it to the nearest "satellite" pool and how good is that pool?  Of course, _any_ tips, experiences, and opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, and see ya at SSR (who knows what DW and I might do after visiting).


----------



## corinnak

Hi Ronald
Congratulations on your upcoming SSR trip!

I did write a report about my experiences at the Carousel in January.
Here at the Carousel - SSR on the fly!

I also posted some pictures to this thread from that trip - I found some on page 30.  

The closest pool to the carousel is the Paddock quiet pool, I think.  It is probably a 5-7 minute walk. Not terrible, but the main pool is a 10 minute walk.  I imagine now that it is finished the Grandstand pool is similar, though I don't know if there is a path to walk there directly - I suspect that there is.  The main problem I see with the Carousel is not the longish walk to the main centers of the resort but the trouble it would be for a car-less guest in a studio to get to laundry facilities.   We never went to any pool but the main pool during our stay.  I guess we figured that if we are lugging our stuff to a pool anyhow, it might as well be the BIG one. 

I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

I read that there is a nice shortcut from Carousel to Grandstand (along the golf course maybe- BroganMc?-help me out) If I were in the Carousel I would definately go across the bridge and use the main pool.  The one at the Paddocks is very plain. 
Everyone says the Carousel is the most convenient section if you will be driving in and out of the resort a lot, hope that helps. Here is a thread of someone who stayed in the Carousel and enjoyed it- they have some nice pics of the section  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1490229


----------



## Ronald Duck

Thanks for the speedy replies 

Do I have the order of bus pickup/dropoff correct?  

Carousel, Paddock (2), Congress Park, Grandstand, Springs.

Please correct me if I'm wrong...and thx again.

PS- The Carousel fountain reminds me of POFQ...where we _thought_ we were going to stay!


----------



## tomandrobin

Ronald Duck said:


> Do I have the order of bus pickup/dropoff correct?
> 
> Carousel, Paddock (2), Congress Park, Grandstand, Springs.



Its Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park and Springs.....5 stops total.


----------



## Ronald Duck

tomandrobin said:


> Its Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park and Springs.....5 stops total.



Wow...Grandstand seems to get the best of ALL worlds!  Does anyone NOT love The Grandstand?

BTW...I have pictures of all of the logos representing the 5 sections of SSR EXCEPT The Carousel.  Does anybody have a pic of that one?

Thanks again.


----------



## KevGuy

Only 282 days till I go to SSR lol, man I can't wait!!!


----------



## bpmorley

I think we're around 150


----------



## lyzziesmom

7 weeks out, I think I'm at 49 days. Woo hoooooOOO!!

Why is it that the closer you get to vacation, the sloooower the days crawl by?


----------



## ont/ohana

71 more days for us.  The days are starting to drag, will probably get slower as we get closer.


----------



## naf917

I got the confirmation on my room today and I just finished booking MVMCP and the HDDR for our first trip home on 12/20!


----------



## BlakeNJ

bpmorley said:


> Kritter, we were there at the same time.  You took a picture of me.  You have a picture of the grandstand pool.  That's my back standing at the table with the tan shorts on.



That is too funny.  That's why I never leave the house without makeup--you just never know!!



iwannbindisnee said:


> We are going for our first trip Jan '08!!  Can't wait--nto a big picture taker, though, however, my DD will probably take a few!  BTW, how do I get an "SSR DVC logo in my sig??
> Never mind--I just found  the link on page 10!!  Thanks!!!
> Thanks, Deb



Congratulations and welcome home!!!



TenThousandVolts said:


> Unfortunately they don't have nightly fireworks at DTD anymore- They used to- but now it is just New Years Eve and maybe a couple of other nights through the year when there are special events.
> Here is the playground at Congress Park.  They also have one in the Paddocks I think.



That is adorable!  My kids would love to run around that playground!!  Just too many days to wait....



Nicoal13 said:


> Just has to post because my SSR resale just passed ROFR, so I'm almost an owner!! Just have to wait to get the closing documents



Welcome Home Nicoal13!!



disney_fan1972 said:


> I hope someone here can help.  We are going to SSR for the first time in August (whoooo hooooo!) and I was planning on getting some groceries delivered through Disney.  I just checked out the list of available items  , and aside from being rather expensive they don't have the soda I want (diet Sprite) .  I know that _somewhere _in here I saw where people are putting in grocery orders with local stores and having it delivered but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> What do you think is the best way to buy some groceries and who are the local grocery stores?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!




Another vote for garden grocer!  They were great--right on time!



naf917 said:


> I just wanted to post here because I just sent in my payment and closing document on our SSR resale contract.
> 
> I enjoyed reading the thread and found some helpful information for our first trip home next summer.



Welcome Home Neightbor!!



Tinkerbell_Tiffany said:


> does the counter service and table service at this resort accept DDP?



I don't know the answer since we still haven't take our first trip home but I will say that the picture of the princesses in your siggy is hilarious!  My DD2 would love it!




Flyerfan said:


> I feel so at home here.  We took the tour Jan 2006 and it took us 1-1/2 years going back and forth about it.....  But we just bought in last night!! Yippee!! We're DVC members.



Congrats!  Welcome Home!!

I can't wait to hear about everyone's upcoming trips to SSR!  Please post pictures and highlights of your vacations.  I have too many days to wait...Just check out my ticker


----------



## Natterjack9

250 days until a BIG family trip home, our first opportunity to stay in a Grand Villa!  We can't wait!


----------



## Gina35

Tinkerbell_Tiffany said:


> does the counter service and table service at this resort accept DDP?



DDP is accepted at both AP and Turf Club.  We have never been to TC but hope to try it next month when we stay there.  Last year my DDs and I went to SSR for a massage (stayed at BC), and we spent the afternoon enjoying the pool. We went to AP for lunch on the DP.  We had great sandwiches and flatbreads, and the dessert was incredible...too much to eat for lunch!  We ended up taking the dessert back to our hotel with us and had it later that night & the next morning.


----------



## Snoopygirl

Hello!!!
We are taking our first trip home in May '08!!!!!!!   I requested Congress Park Water View.......is this pretty good??  All the sections have their own pool, don't they?  I am so excited and can't believe I have to wait 10 more months......ugh!


----------



## SStJean

My wife and I went "home" to SSR in February for a long "adults-only" weekend. We did a few tours, including the Keys To The Kingdom at MK. I went outside to the car that morning before we left and caught the sunrise. It was so magnificent I had to pull out my camera and walk around The Paddock & The Springs taking shots. Here they are, hope you like them.  If you care to see more trip shots from all around the world, you can look here.


----------



## punkin413

beautiful pics!  i wish i could make myself get up early enough to see that!!!  i'm realistic though and i know it'll never happen.  i like to sleep in....DH and i don't have kids yet, so i figure i should enjoy those sleepy mornings while i can!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

> We are taking our first trip home in May '08!!!!!!! I requested Congress Park Water View.......is this pretty good?? All the sections have their own pool, don't they? I am so excited and can't believe I have to wait 10 more months......ugh!


__________________

CP is very popular- it is convenient and many rooms have a great view.  Carousel does not have a pool, they can walk to Paddocks for the quiet pool or accross the bridge to the main pool. The Springs is close to the main pool.  All the other sections (CP, Paddocks, Grandstand-- have a pool)


----------



## athenna

Thanks for posting those pictures, they are fantastic!!!


----------



## bpmorley

Snoopygirl said:


> Hello!!!
> We are taking our first trip home in May '08!!!!!!!   I requested Congress Park Water View.......is this pretty good??  All the sections have their own pool, don't they?  I am so excited and can't believe I have to wait 10 more months......ugh!



All sections except the Carousel have their own pool.  The Springs & The Grandstand have themed pools, while CP & The Paddock have quiet pools.  The water view is very nice in the CP section.  Good choice


----------



## bpmorley

punkin413 said:


> beautiful pics!  i wish i could make myself get up early enough to see that!!!  i'm realistic though and i know it'll never happen.  i like to sleep in....DH and i don't have kids yet, so i figure i should enjoy those sleepy mornings while i can!



You sound like my wife.  I usually get up early and she'll sleep in.  You should force yourself to catch the sunrise around the resort.  At least once anyway


----------



## connorlevismom

I'm here!!! 

We have been owners at SSR since Feb of 2006 and just added on last week. 

We will be there Nov. 11-16th of this year and I cannot wait! I love that it is far away from the park and you can actually relax when you go back.  

Kristine


----------



## tinkerbell728

Hi All! I am new to this thread and SSR. We have stayed at Disney before but, never SSR. We will be coming in 9/2/07-9/08/07 to a 1bedroom villa. 
  Do all of the buildings have elevators or do I have to make a request for a building that has one? 
  Do I have to make Ress. for the Turf Club?
  Does anyone have anymore info about the movies?
 Last but not least do you guys decorate your doors to identify disboard members? 
We are so excited. I am hoping to get DH to buy DVC when he sees what SSR has to offer.I know I am already sold.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

tinkerbell728 said:


> Hi All! I am new to this thread and SSR. We have stayed at Disney before but, never SSR. We will be coming in 9/2/07-9/08/07 to a 1bedroom villa.
> Do all of the buildings have elevators or do I have to make a request for a building that has one?
> Do I have to make Ress. for the Turf Club?
> Does anyone have anymore info about the movies?
> Last but not least do you guys decorate your doors to identify disboard members?
> We are so excited. I am hoping to get DH to buy DVC when he sees what SSR has to offer.I know I am already sold.



Welcome to the SSR thread!  Looking at your dates, I am guessing that you are the lucky recipent of one of the free upgrades?  If so, congrats!

To naswer your questions--

--Yes, elevators in all buildings.
--Yes get ADRs, it is the free dining period so many people will be eating at TS restaurants, so make reservations at the Turf Club
--No word as to whether or not they will continue the movies into Sept.
--I have never seen anyone decorate their door at SSR (for DIS or anything else).  SSR is known for elegance, peace, and tranquility...I think door decorations would be out of place here, though others may feel differently.


----------



## bpmorley

tinkerbell728 said:


> Hi All! I am new to this thread and SSR. We have stayed at Disney before but, never SSR. We will be coming in 9/2/07-9/08/07 to a 1bedroom villa.
> Do all of the buildings have elevators or do I have to make a request for a building that has one?
> Do I have to make Ress. for the Turf Club?
> Does anyone have anymore info about the movies?
> Last but not least do you guys decorate your doors to identify disboard members?
> We are so excited. I am hoping to get DH to buy DVC when he sees what SSR has to offer.I know I am already sold.



As far as I know all of the bldg's have elevators.
It wouldn't hurt to make a ressie
We were there in the beginning of June and they did not show any movies.
And last but not least, that is a great idea.  maybe we should come up with something for the disboards.


----------



## BrADmatt

Going home for the first time on August 18th.  

I do have two questions:

1. Does SSR share busses with anyother resort?
2. Does DTD still have the fireworks everynight?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

BrADmatt said:


> Going home for the first time on August 18th.
> 
> I do have two questions:
> 
> 1. Does SSR share busses with anyother resort?
> 2. Does DTD still have the fireworks everynight?
> 
> Thanks for any info.



no and no. I hope someday they bring back the fireworks.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## bpmorley

BrADmatt said:


> Going home for the first time on August 18th.
> 
> I do have two questions:
> 
> 1. Does SSR share busses with anyother resort?
> 2. Does DTD still have the fireworks everynight?
> 
> Thanks for any info.



1.not anymore, when the resort was new and only CP & The springs were open it shared a couple buses with OKW
2.The last time we were there I didn't see any.


----------



## bpmorley

TenThousandVolts said:


> no and no. I hope someday they bring back the fireworks.
> Enjoy your trip!



I hope so too


----------



## ConfettiClowns

We bought 3 years ago, and we love SSR.  I LOVE the elegance of SSR.  It reminds me of the hotels I used to stay in when I went on business trips for my last job, before I became a full time mommy.   


We weren't crazy about OKW, tho the size was very nice.  It seemed a bit boring for me...maybe because I'm a NYC gal.  

We have also stayed at BW, and that one is really nice. We are actually staying there again this year, because we have a new born, and we figured that one has entertainment going on right at the resort.

But we do plan on going back to SSR soon..


----------



## tjkraz

bpmorley said:


> 1.not anymore, when the resort was new and only CP & The springs were open it shared a couple buses with OKW
> 2.The last time we were there I didn't see any.



The only reports of busses being shared between OKW and SSR were at park closing time when busses would occasionally service both resorts simply to get people back to their rooms as quickly as possible.  Given the resorts' sizes (and the setup which encourages driving by resort guests), it was often possible to collect all OKW and SSR guests in a single trip.  Again, this is when SSR only had a couple hundred rooms open.  

They've always had dedicated busses to each park during the rest of the day.  

I believe the DTD nightly fireworks ended back in early '06.  They used to celebrate New Year's Eve every night but did away with that as they started re-inventing Pleasure Island.


----------



## bpmorley

tjkraz said:


> The only reports of busses being shared between OKW and SSR were at park closing time when busses would occasionally service both resorts simply to get people back to their rooms as quickly as possible.  Given the resorts' sizes (and the setup which encourages driving by resort guests), it was often possible to collect all OKW and SSR guests in a single trip.  Again, this is when SSR only had a couple hundred rooms open.
> 
> They've always had dedicated busses to each park during the rest of the day.
> 
> I believe the DTD nightly fireworks ended back in early '06.  They used to celebrate New Year's Eve every night but did away with that as they started re-inventing Pleasure Island.



It wasn't just late at night.  Our first stay @ SSR, only CP and 2 of the Springs buildings were open.  They had a temporary bus stop right by the main pool for the springs and then the CP stop.  The bus from MGM & MK in the afternoon(separate days) went all through OKW before going to SSR


----------



## tjkraz

bpmorley said:


> It wasn't just late at night.  Our first stay @ SSR, only CP and 2 of the Springs buildings were open.  They had a temporary bus stop right by the main pool for the springs and then the CP stop.  The bus from MGM & MK in the afternoon(separate days) went all through OKW before going to SSR



Then I stand corrected!  I never heard anyone else report that and didn't experience it during my stays.  

Whatever the case it's far behind us.


----------



## bpmorley

tjkraz said:


> Then I stand corrected!  I never heard anyone else report that and didn't experience it during my stays.
> 
> Whatever the case it's far behind us.



By our next stay they had stopped.  Yes, thankfully, it's way behind us


----------



## tinkerbell728

bpmorley
And last but not least said:
			
		

> Thanks for your response.I know that other resort guest including the Deluxe resorts use lime green mickeys to identify other  disboardmembers. My DS loves to walk the resort looking for them.


----------



## mickeymom923

Hi neighbors.  Received a email today that Disney waived their right to purchase and this is officially ours.         I'm just a little excited.  They said it'll take about 1 month until we receive the final docs.  I'm doing the Magic transatlantic next month so I'm hoping to have the paperwork before we leave.  I wish we could have it to use when we get back from the cruise but I'm sure it will probably take awhile until we are in the system.  Only purchased 50 pts at SSR for now.   When I win the lottery I'll purchase more.  I'm sure I'll buy more within the year.

 How do I get the DVC SSR in my signature thing?

     Bev


----------



## flyerron

go to this site & copy the sig. Then paste it in the sig box


http://members.cox.net/disneyvacationclub/pages/Resorts/dvcresorts.htm


----------



## mickeymom923

Thank you for the link.  Of course, I had no idea how to do it but my DD did it for me.

    Bev


----------



## Entropy

Snoopygirl said:


> Hello!!!
> We are taking our first trip home in May '08!!!!!!!   I requested Congress Park Water View.......is this pretty good??  All the sections have their own pool, don't they?  I am so excited and can't believe I have to wait 10 more months......ugh!



I'm sitting in my Congress Park room right now looking out at Downtown Disney. There's a smaller pool here adjacent to a plastic playground structure. The pool also has a Jaccuzzi hot tub that'll hold quite a few people. Not all complexes have their own pool.
Be sure to reiterate your water view request at check in. The CM at the desk was all ready to give me a room at 0700 way out in the boonies. We declined and waited until 4:00 to move in to CP. I'm glad that I did. The walking path is right outside our door and I walked to DTD in 8 minutes, World of Disney in 9 minutes from my door. The Motor Coach stop is 50 yards from the elevator.
Enjoy your trip.
Mickey M


----------



## lyzziesmom

Entropy, I am officially jealous of you right now.


----------



## DisneyJen

Entropy said:


> I'm sitting in my Congress Park room right now looking out at Downtown Disney. There's a smaller pool here adjacent to a plastic playground structure. The pool also has a Jaccuzzi hot tub that'll hold quite a few people. Not all complexes have their own pool.
> Be sure to reiterate your water view request at check in. The CM at the desk was all ready to give me a room at 0700 way out in the boonies. We declined and waited until 4:00 to move in to CP. I'm glad that I did. The walking path is right outside our door and I walked to DTD in 8 minutes, World of Disney in 9 minutes from my door. The Motor Coach stop is 50 yards from the elevator.
> Enjoy your trip.
> Mickey M



We'll make our first visit to SSR in 22 days I requested CP and a DTD view but I will make sure get the low down on location when we check in. 

At what time did you check in?

We be wheels down at MCO until 2:05 p.m. so I guess we won't arrive until 3 ish (we are just bringing carry-ons for this 4-day visit). Wondering if that makes a difference with room assignment?

Enjoy your trip Entropy!


----------



## tomandrobin

DisneyJen said:


> We'll make our first visit to SSR in 22 days I requested CP and a DTD view but I will make sure get the low down on location when we check in.
> 
> At what time did you check in?
> 
> We be wheels down at MCO until 2:05 p.m. so I guess we won't arrive until 3 ish (we are just bringing carry-ons for this 4-day visit). Wondering if that makes a difference with room assignment?
> 
> Enjoy your trip Entropy!



The earlier you check-in, the better chance of getting a preferred view or location.

We love those short trips with just taking carry-on luggage. Get off the plane, right on to Magical Express and at SSR in 45 minutes.


----------



## tomandrobin

We have three trips to SSR coming up, but unfortunately the first one is no until October 30th.


----------



## DisneyJen

tomandrobin said:


> The earlier you check-in, the better chance of getting a preferred view or location.
> 
> We love those short trips with just taking carry-on luggage. Get off the plane, right on to Magical Express and at SSR in 45 minutes.



Hopefully 3ish won't be too late to get a CP DTD viewWe have rented a car this trip since we aren't doing the parks.

We are checking in on a Wednesday as well so who knows?


----------



## lyzziesmom

tomandrobin said:


> The earlier you check-in, the better chance of getting a preferred view or location.



Uh-oh, we won't arrive until after midnight. Does that technically count as very early the next day??


----------



## 3mtn-kate

THIS IS FROM KGKMOM

Going home for my 40th b-day! 

In January we were in The Springs, which we really liked. We like being close to the transportation and the food!  I'm going to try to request that area again. 

What is the area closest to the entrance called? That doesn't seem too far from the buses and Artist's Palette either.


----------



## kgkmom

3mtn-kate said:


> THIS IS FROM KGKMOM
> 
> Going home for my 40th b-day!
> 
> In January we were in The Springs, which we really liked. We like being close to the transportation and the food!  I'm going to try to request that area again.
> 
> What is the area closest to the entrance called? That doesn't seem too far from the buses and Artist's Palette either.




Ok, now it's really me!  I'm the almost 40 year old, not 3mtn-kate! She does look old for her age, but not quite 40!


----------



## tomandrobin

lyzziesmom said:


> Uh-oh, we won't arrive until after midnight. Does that technically count as very early the next day??



Not looking good for you! Last time we had someone check in after midnight it was to the Carousel section for them! 

Just pack comfortable shoes...LOL!


----------



## Flyerfan

tomandrobin said:


> The earlier you check-in, the better chance of getting a preferred view or location.
> 
> We love those short trips with just taking carry-on luggage. Get off the plane, right on to Magical Express and at SSR in 45 minutes.



So, I should be pretty good checking in before Noon, huh?


----------



## tomandrobin

Flyerfan said:


> So, I should be pretty good checking in before Noon, huh?



We have only checked in after 1pm once. Most of our trips we are at SSR by 11am-noon. We have always gotten the building/view we wanted on those check-ins. Once we checked in around 5pm and didn't get first choice, but a decent second choice. Twice we checked in after 10pm and not much was left to choose from.


----------



## Entropy

DisneyJen said:


> We'll make our first visit to SSR in 22 days I requested CP and a DTD view but I will make sure get the low down on location when we check in.
> At what time did you check in?
> We be wheels down at MCO until 2:05 p.m. so I guess we won't arrive until 3 ish (we are just bringing carry-ons for this 4-day visit). Wondering if that makes a difference with room assignment?
> Enjoy your trip Entropy!



We took the red-eye in from California and got to check-in about 7:00. They offfered a room right away but we declined opting to wait for Congress Park. Because we didn't sleep on the plane very much, we were exhausted in the park all day, calling the front desk every 2 hours or so hoping for a room. It took until 4:00, the normal check-in time to have a room ready. It was worth it in the end but it made for a rough first day.
We wanted to go to the pool to cool off and perhaps, no make that definitely take a nap but we'd left our bathing suits in the luggage that was in the hands of the baggage transfer service. Keep that in mind if a splash in the pool is in your plans.


----------



## DisneyJen

Entropy said:


> We took the red-eye in from California and got to check-in about 7:00. They offfered a room right away but we declined opting to wait for Congress Park. Because we didn't sleep on the plane very much, we were exhausted in the park all day, calling the front desk every 2 hours or so hoping for a room. It took until 4:00, the normal check-in time to have a room ready. It was worth it in the end but it made for a rough first day.
> We wanted to go to the pool to cool off and perhaps, no make that definitely take a nap but we'd left our bathing suits in the luggage that was in the hands of the baggage transfer service. Keep that in mind if a splash in the pool is in your plans.



I bet you all were exhausted!! Luckily for us the flight is under 2 hours ... maybe I should think about an earlier flight 

We are really looking forward to staying at SSR.


----------



## lyzziesmom

tomandrobin said:


> Not looking good for you! Last time we had someone check in after midnight it was to the Carousel section for them!
> 
> Just pack comfortable shoes...LOL!



Yikes! Well I did request either Springs or the new section (the name escapes me right now), and we have 3 rooms as a Grand Gathering so we were told they would try to keep our rooms in the same building, and I told them we'd be arriving late, and I told them that one of our party has mobility issues... so I'm hoping they reserve some rooms for us closer than that!! I guess we can always request to move the next day if it's really bad, right?


----------



## soozaay

Hi All!  Just subscribing!  We're owners at SSR, but have never been to our "home"....we're going for the first time this October (7-12) and cannot wait!!  

We're DINKS (but kids at heart), 40 yrs old & live in NJ.  

Nice to meet everyone!!


----------



## lyzziesmom

soozaay, what are DINKS? Just when I think I've got all the acronyms figured out...


----------



## Yensid-X

I believe DINKS stands for Double Income No Kids not sure what the S is for though.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Ohhh, well in that case I guess I am an OITK (one income two kids) which I suppose is better than being an OINK!


----------



## soozaay

Yensid-X said:


> I believe DINKS stands for Double Income No Kids not sure what the S is for though.


 
Yep, you're right!  I usually use the "S" when referring to my DH & I....but I also think it's used because of "kids" Double Income No Kids...otherwise I think it would be Double Income No Kid.....this is just my thought...could be totally wrong...wouldn't be the first.


----------



## kidderme

We are new dvc members at ssr.  We have a trip planned for may of 08
Can't wait


----------



## TenThousandVolts

kidderme said:


> We are new dvc members at ssr.  We have a trip planned for may of 08
> Can't wait



 home!  May is a great time to visit.


----------



## bpmorley

If i had a second job would that make us Tinks??


----------



## soozaay

bpmorley said:


> If i had a second job would that make us Tinks??


 
LOL!  AND you would have your own mascot...


----------



## bpmorley

soozaay said:


> LOL!  AND you would have your own mascot...



Good one Sooz, I didn't even see it coming


----------



## Gina35

lyzziesmom said:


> Yikes! Well I did request either Springs or the new section (the name escapes me right now)



I think you are referring to the Grandstand.


----------



## bpmorley

We stayed in The Grandstand on our last visit.  It's a very nice area.  2 bldg's are right next to the pool/bar area, the other 2 are on the other side of the circle.  It's at most a 5 minute walk to the main bldg.


----------



## DisneyJen

bpmorley said:


> We stayed in The Grandstand on our last visit.  It's a very nice area.  2 bldg's are right next to the pool/bar area, the other 2 are on the other side of the circle.  It's at most a 5 minute walk to the main bldg.



Do you know how long the walk is from The Grandstand area to DTD?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

DisneyJen said:


> Do you know how long the walk is from The Grandstand area to DTD?



I would guess that from the Grandstand pool area -it is just over 10 minutes using the west side walkway.  Probably about 15 if you walk through the resort, past CP and Paddocks to the Marketplace.  I guess it depends on where you are in the Grandstand. 

Just guesses though.  I would avoid the west side walkway at night, it is very isolated.


----------



## MissSha

We love our SSR, too.

We visited SSR on our first Disney trip with our DS's, and purchased a DVC ownership when we got back home. Only wish we'd done it sooner!

SSR is so classy and beautiful! 

Can't wait till our holiday trip "home" this December.

 Me
 DH
 DS
 DS


----------



## bpmorley

DisneyJen said:


> Do you know how long the walk is from The Grandstand area to DTD?



We stayed in the bldg in between the bus stop & the pool.  From our bldg to DTD's west end parking lot isn't more than 10 minutes.  it would be a little longer if you were at one of the farther 2 bldgs.  maybe an extra 3-5 minutes


----------



## tinkerbell728

We are checking in around noon. We were thinking of making a supermarket stop. Where can I keep refrigarated foods if the room is not ready?


----------



## bpmorley

tinkerbell728 said:


> We are checking in around noon. We were thinking of making a supermarket stop. Where can I keep refrigarated foods if the room is not ready?



pack a small foldable cooler.  Each bldg has an ice machine.


----------



## kritter

tinkerbell728 said:


> We are checking in around noon. We were thinking of making a supermarket stop. Where can I keep refrigarated foods if the room is not ready?



No need to pack a cooler..When you check in tell the front desk they will have bell services keep the stuff in a fridge for you.. We have done this a few times before. They will give you a claim ticket...........


----------



## bpmorley

kritter said:


> No need to pack a cooler..When you check in tell the front desk they will have bell services keep the stuff in a fridge for you.. We have done this a few times before. They will give you a claim ticket...........



I didn't know that.  I'll have to keep that in mind.  We've never had to wait for a room.


----------



## tinkerbell728

Thanks. I got nervous when I saw the post about the cooler.


----------



## bpmorley

It wouldn't matter to us.  we always bring a cooler so we can have cold beer down at the pool


----------



## lovinthemouse

Just want to give this thread a bump.  We love SSR .  We had our first stay in April and I can't wait for our New Year's trip.


----------



## soozaay

bpmorley said:


> It wouldn't matter to us. we always bring a cooler so we can have cold beer down at the pool


 
NIIICCEE!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

bpmorley said:


> we always bring a cooler so we can have cold beer down at the pool



Let me know when you are going to down SSR. I'm going to be looking for the guy with the beer cooler!


----------



## RLRDA

We'll be staying at SSR from 8/18 to 8/22 then switching over to AKV for a few more days.  Anyone out there going at this time?  My husband put in a request for the Springs section b/c it's closest to the main pool....is that right?  We have 3 boys under the age of 10 and don't want to walk too far to the pool/slide.  What is the next closest section if the Springs isn't available? This is our first trip to SSR (and obviously AKV)....we'd like to stay at all the DVC resorts eventually!  It's great to hear great things about SSR since that's where the majority of our points are. 

Counting down the days.......


----------



## bpmorley

tomandrobin said:


> Let me know when you are going to down SSR. I'm going to be looking for the guy with the beer cooler!



Dec 6-14.  You can find us almost every night at the one of the hot tubs.


----------



## bpmorley

RLRDA said:


> We'll be staying at SSR from 8/18 to 8/22 then switching over to AKV for a few more days.  Anyone out there going at this time?  My husband put in a request for the Springs section b/c it's closest to the main pool....is that right?  We have 3 boys under the age of 10 and don't want to walk too far to the pool/slide.  What is the next closest section if the Springs isn't available? This is our first trip to SSR (and obviously AKV)....we'd like to stay at all the DVC resorts eventually!  It's great to hear great things about SSR since that's where the majority of our points are.
> 
> Counting down the days.......



It would be a toss up between the first 2 bldg's of Congress Park, The bldg by the foot of the bridge in The Paddock and the first bldg of the Grandstand.  And don't forget at night, when the slide is closed, all of those sections have their own pools.


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Just got back a couple of days ago from two weeks at SSR, our first trip home. We managed to get a studio with a DD view, despite checking in at 10:30pm on a Saturday night (flight from the UK was delayed by 3 hours). 

We had a great time and are looking forward to going back next year. 

Between me & Ruth we took 4500+ photographs of everything from the resorts, the parks, 14 days on the DDP, so please be patient and I will post some of SSR when we have sorted through them.


----------



## soozaay

Paulieuk1969 said:


> Just got back a couple of days ago from two weeks at SSR, our first trip home. We managed to get a studio with a DD view, despite checking in at 10:30pm on a Saturday night (flight from the UK was delayed by 3 hours).
> 
> We had a great time and are looking forward to going back next year.
> 
> Between me & Ruth we took 4500+ photographs of everything from the resorts, the parks, 14 days on the DDP, so please be patient and I will post some of SSR when we have sorted through them.


 

So glad to hear you had a great time, Paul!  AND a great view!  I'm looking forward to our first trip home in October!


----------



## lyzziesmom

4500+ pictures?? Holy cow, I thought I took a lot last time when I took 800 pictures in 6 days. I bow down to you. And I can't wait to see the SSR pictures!! I'm headed there in 37 days (if my ticker is correct) and I tell you, it can't come soon enough.


----------



## Disney Kim

HI everyone!
  I just made a studio reservation at SSR for my parents for Dec 17-21!
They will love the resort I know, It looks so beautiful!
I was just wondering.. Should I add a room request on their reservation? Or should I leave it without one?

They enjoy walking so its not a problem to not be "right next to something"
 I was just wondering the perferred areas? Or are they all perferred for different reasons?


----------



## Mischa

Disney Kim,

We've only stayed at Congress Park and love it because it's closer to DTD, and we also think it's quieter. 

(Now mind you we've only stayed twice at SSR and after reading on here that Congress Park is best, I requested it on our first trip and got a great view of DTD.  Our second trip I request CP but we got it anyway.    So we were happy).

I would love to hear what others think of the other SSR locations!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Mischa said:


> I would love to hear what others think of the other SSR locations!


I can give a quick review of the Paddocks.  We stayed in a studio there in May and I really liked the location.  I requested CP but only Paddocks was available at check-in.  We were in the very first building accross from CP and it was very convenient for walking to DTD.   This was great for us as we did a lot of resort hopping on this trip, I think we were as close to the DTD transportation hub as we were to the carriage house (about a 5-7 minute walk to either). We were much closer to the CP bus stop than the Paddocks stop, so we used CP. It was VERY quiet in the Paddocks, but I got that same impression from the other sections too.  The Springs and CP seem to have a bit more activity throughout the day, but overall it is a very quiet resort.  
The view from our room was gorgeous, a fountain, swans, gardens, bunnies, ducks...   A very nice location- especially if you are planning to walk to DTD often.


----------



## Callalily6

Silly question - 

Do the other pool areas have kiddie pools like this one (padded bottom, fountain-like pool-thingie)?






My kids LOVE those types of pools.  I was wondering if we'll be spending our time at the main pool or if there was more than one of this type of kiddie pool on the grounds.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Callalily6 said:


> Silly question -
> 
> Do the other pool areas have kiddie pools like this one (padded bottom, fountain-like pool-thingie)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids LOVE those types of pools.  I was wondering if we'll be spending our time at the main pool or if there was more than one of this type of kiddie pool on the grounds.



The main pool and the Grandstand have kiddie areas.  The Paddocks and Cogress Park have playgrounds nearby.


----------



## goaliewife

This question may have been asked previously, but I don't have the time to go back right now and read all of the posts.....

We are bringing our DGC with us in October.  The youngest one, age 6, is a little nervous about being away from mom and dad for a week at such a great distance (we are from California), and we told him that we will bring our laptop so that he can email them every day.  I just looked at the SSR website and did not see internet access listed as one of the amenities.  I notice that other resorts at the World have internet acess.  Is it just not listed on the website for SSR or do they not have internet access? and, if not, is there somewhere else that we can go to hook up the laptop so that he can chat with mom and dad?  

Thanks for your help,


----------



## ACDSNY

goaliewife said:


> We are bringing our DGC with us in October. The youngest one, age 6, is a little nervous about being away from mom and dad for a week at such a great distance (we are from California), and we told him that we will bring our laptop so that he can email them every day.


 
Yes they have internet service for a fee.  I can't remember the rate.  We're from CA and we took our 6 yr old niece last May and we let her call home using our cell phones since we have free long distance.  Sometimes she would call while we were waiting for a bus or before she went to bed at night.


----------



## goaliewife

Thank you ACDSNY.........I think that you and I have written before on here.  I am from Stockton.  

Do you think that we should pre-arrange for the internet access in our room or can this be done at check in time?  We will also use our cell phones, but we want to limit this because mom and dad tend to want to call constantly, so we will be leaving the cell phones behind as much as possible.  Night time calls will definitely be done to say goodnight.  The laptop will also allow them to email some pics of their trip as we are going to purchase the tiny digital cameras for them to take their own pics of anything and everything they want.

Thanks again for your response


----------



## ACDSNY

Hi Neighbor!  All the rooms have the data connections so I'd just ask at check-in.  The kids usually are having so much fun, they don't have too much time to miss Mom & Dad until it's bedtime.


----------



## goaliewife

Thanks again "neighbor."  

I'm not sure who is more excited here, them or me.......oh yes I am, it's definitely me.


----------



## vandy

goaliewife said:


> This question may have been asked previously, but I don't have the time to go back right now and read all of the posts.....
> 
> We are bringing our DGC with us in October.  The youngest one, age 6, is a little nervous about being away from mom and dad for a week at such a great distance (we are from California), and we told him that we will bring our laptop so that he can email them every day.  I just looked at the SSR website and did not see internet access listed as one of the amenities.  I notice that other resorts at the World have internet acess.  Is it just not listed on the website for SSR or do they not have internet access? and, if not, is there somewhere else that we can go to hook up the laptop so that he can chat with mom and dad?
> 
> Thanks for your help,



Hi-Speed Internet is $9.95 for a 24 hour period.  Example, log on at 4pm one day, good until 3:59 the next.  Some people just use the data port connection on the telephone and use dial-up.  Not sure how that is.  The DSL isn't the fastest, but it is much better than dial-up.  Ethernet cords are in each room, follow instructions on how to log-on.  Your room will be billed the charge.


----------



## goaliewife

vandy,

Thanks for your info also.  Too easy.  I was just concerned because the SSR website did not list internet access and the others did.  

I also just called and requested a specific location at SSR which I had neglected to do before.  Requested the springs as the DGC will definitely enjoy the location to the pool and the bus.  Not sure if we will get it or not, but we have our request in.  If it was just DH and I, it really wouldn't matter to us; and if we don't get that location, I'm sure that we will be happy no matter where we are.


----------



## Shyest99

Hello! I am pretty new to the board and will be staying in a 2br villa at the SSR. We are going with the in-laws and will probably do some cooking at the resort. Do they supply dish soap/detergent/dishes, etc? This is out first time so I just want to know what I need to bring. Thanks for any help!


----------



## bpmorley

Shyest99 said:


> Hello! I am pretty new to the board and will be staying in a 2br villa at the SSR. We are going with the in-laws and will probably do some cooking at the resort. Do they supply dish soap/detergent/dishes, etc? This is out first time so I just want to know what I need to bring. Thanks for any help!



They provide all of that for you.  But if you use anything special you should bring it.


----------



## J and R's mom

Hi!   

I'm new to this thread.

I was wondering...does anyone have a picture of the pool at the Grandstand that they could post (or a post # if a picture was previously posted on this thread).

We'll be taking our first trip to SSR (owned there since 2003) 12/9/07-12/14/07.  

I've requested to be in the Springs since it is closer to the main buildings but now I'm not sure.  I hear that getting on the busses at the Springs can be hard since it's the last stop out of the park.  Since we're going at a time when SSR is completely booked, I really don't want to chance having to stand in route to every park (I'll stand, but my mom and 2yr old will have difficulties with that).

I was also wanting to be closer to the main buildings so that we wouldn't have to walk too far to AP or TC or the main pool, community hall, etc.  Is the Grandstand that much further than the Springs from the main sections?

Thanks for any and all input!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Here is a photo I took of the GS pool in May.


----------



## fireside1868

Add us to the list we love it... My wife and I are taking both families in December and we can not wait.  Thanks for the thread!!!!!  My DD 1st trip she will be 9mo.


----------



## edk35

jns said:


> Great idea
> it might be easlier to find if you could post this on your first post at the start
> 
> we will be there from the 1st November till the 10th 2007




add us to the SSR list. Can't believe I have not done this already. WE became DVC members the end of Jan. on our last trip to Disney....home resort.....S S R baby. LOL  We are gonig home for our very first trip on Aug. 15th for 5 nights and then switching to BWV for 3...just to check it out. Can't wait to experience HOME FOR THE FIRST TIME. 

Denise


----------



## DVCKennyD

Hello,

Here are some photos I took of the Grandstand area pool on our last trip to SSR this past June:

















IMO, the Grandstand area is ideal as far as accessibility to the main areas of the resort goes... As long as you are able to snag a room in one of the two buildings adjacent to the pool area. For a frame of reference, look at the second photo.
The building in the immediate background (Green colored) is the one we stayed in and is one of the two directly adjacent to the new pool. These buildings are within a 2 to 3 minute walk to the carriage house and main "common" areas of the resort. 
The buildings in the far background,(Yellow colored) are set back much further.

Ken


----------



## dbprimeaux

Everything about SSR is awesome!!


----------



## nhdisnut

J and R's mom said:


> Hi!
> I was wondering...does anyone have a picture of the pool at the Grandstand that they could post



I have a few pics of the Grandstand area and SSR in the link in my signature....although I like the ones posted here.  The Grandstand section is very convenient to the Carriage House - a fairly short walk - and is the first bus stop when leaving for, or returning from, the parks.  We really enjoyed it!  Now it is a toss up for us whether we request Congress Park or the Grandstand area (we'll probably try to alternate).

Happy planning!


----------



## goaliewife

nhdisnut,

Thank you for the like to your pics of SSR.  They are great.  My family really enjoyed looking at your pics to get an idea of where we will be.


----------



## J and R's mom

Ask and ye shall receive!!!

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for posting those pictures so quickly and answering my other questions.  I just called and requested the Grandstand section.

I think my little ones (2 and 4) will like the quiet pool (if we can't make it over to the main pool for some reason).  It looks like they have a fun splash-type area for them as well as the pool.

And it doesn't sound like it is too far away from the eating places, arcade, community hall, etc.  None of us adults minds the walking...but my little ones get a bit tuckered out...especially after being hauled to/from and around the parks.

Thanks again!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

J and R's mom said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!!!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for posting those pictures so quickly and answering my other questions.  I just called and requested the Grandstand section.
> 
> I think my little ones (2 and 4) will like the quiet pool (if we can't make it over to the main pool for some reason).  It looks like they have a fun splash-type area for them as well as the pool.
> 
> And it doesn't sound like it is too far away from the eating places, arcade, community hall, etc.  None of us adults minds the walking...but my little ones get a bit tuckered out...especially after being hauled to/from and around the parks.
> 
> Thanks again!




We went in January with a 2 and 4 year old.  I wanted to encourage you to go at least once to the main pool.  My son loved the zero entrance and the Donald Duck area.  He was the 2 year old.


----------



## cobbler

WOO HOO!! I get to stay in my first Grand Villa at SSR!!! I am soooo excited!!

We are traveling the 25th of November through 12/1 and my mom and my stepdads mom and sister are going the 27th - the 1st. Well we all talked and thought it would be good to do a GV instead of us staying at Caribbean Beach and them at the BW.

So I called MS today and was able to get the member discount for the GV from 11/27 - 12/1. I didn't have enough points and besides my mom is paying a majority of it 

I can't wait!


----------



## J and R's mom

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> We went in January with a 2 and 4 year old.  I wanted to encourage you to go at least once to the main pool.  My son loved the zero entrance and the Donald Duck area.  He was the 2 year old.



Thanks for the input!  I've heard about the zero entry and hope to be able to give it a try.  I really think my girls will like it.

*Cobbler* ...CONGRATS!  How exciting!  What a fun vacation!


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Okay, finally got round to sorting some photos out from our recent visit to SSR, enjoy.


----------



## Treacle44

Wow great photos Paul, so looking forward to staying there!


----------



## tomandrobin

Treacle44 said:


> Wow great photos Paul, so looking forward to staying there!



Wow...three weeks in November! Now that's a what I call a vacation!


----------



## Treacle44

tomandrobin said:


> Wow...three weeks in November! Now that's a what I call a vacation!




Yep!  It's a long time coming though, booked the flights in July 2006!


----------



## RLRDA

Awesome pictures, Paul!  We'll be at SSR for the 1st time in 12 days  so your pics are just adding to the anticipation!


----------



## naf917

Awesome pictures Paul.  I can't wait for our first trip home in December


----------



## Flyerfan

Those pictures are Fantabulous, Paul!!!  I simply CANNOT WAIT until our trip in January.   I may not ever leave the resort.....well, maybe once or twice.


----------



## JenGray

Treacle44 said:


> Yep!  It's a long time coming though, booked the flights in July 2006!



Hate to bring this up but... how did you book your flights? 
My DH is a travel agent and says the furthest you can book out is 11 months depending on the airline. He is wondering if you got around that somehow and how you did it. 

Have fun on your trip. I'm jelous you get to stay at SSP in November. We tried to book for December, and all we could get is AKV. We'll just have to slum it.


----------



## J and R's mom

AWESOME PICTURES, PAUL!  Thanks for posting those!


----------



## lovinthemouse

Beautiful pictures Paul.  Thanks for sharing them.  I so can't wait for my New Year's trip to SSR


----------



## eporter66

Great pictures, I am getting psyched up for our October trip.  I live in Saratoga NY, and the Grandstand has the red and white colors that they have at the track - it really has a strong look about it.  The theme has come together nicely.

I have only stayed in Congress Park on my trips, so I may request the Springs or the Grandstand for this stay.  Can't Wait

E


----------



## mousiemom

Thanks for the pics Paul!  You have me so excited about our stay in 22 days!! Everything is so pretty and green.  We can't wait!!
mousiemom


----------



## Ariel8676

Thanks for sharing the pics everyone!!!! It gets me even more excited about our trip back home to SSR next Wednesday!!!!!
We have stayed in the Springs the last 4 times, this trip i requested the Grandstand...it wasn't finfished yet the last time we were there in November..it looks beautiful!


----------



## edk35

Ariel8676 said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics everyone!!!! It gets me even more excited about our trip back home to SSR next Wednesday!!!!!
> We have stayed in the Springs the last 4 times, this trip i requested the Grandstand...it wasn't finfished yet the last time we were there in November..it looks beautiful!



WE too are arriving SSR on Wed. Aug. 15th for our FIRST EVER STAY ..WOOOHOOO. We have requested Grand Stand would be happy in the Springs or Congress Park. Have fun.


----------



## lyzziesmom

I'm going in three weeks, and I requested the Springs as my first choice and Grandstand as my second. After seeing all these gorgeous pictures, I'm hoping that the Springs is full and we end up in the Grandstand! I just love the red & white.


----------



## abk96

Here are some photos from our July trip to SSR.  We really enjoyed staying in the Grandstand section.  The whole resort is beautiful.


----------



## RachelTori

Great pictures, abk96!      Thanks for sharing!  Now you've made me homesick!!


----------



## lyzziesmom

Beautiful, beautiful pictures. I love that first one, it makes me feel like I'm right there walking the grounds. I can't wait until next month when I'll be adding my own pictures to this thread!


----------



## lyzziesmom

Please help me, now that my trip is getting close I'm drawing a blank on something. I know that the SSR 1-br units have a coffeemaker, but do they supply the coffee too or should we bring our own? I am not a coffee drinker but my dad is MUCH more pleasant the earlier he can have his coffee.

Thanks!


----------



## kritter

lyzziesmom said:


> Please help me, now that my trip is getting close I'm drawing a blank on something. I know that the SSR 1-br units have a coffeemaker, but do they supply the coffee too or should we bring our own? I am not a coffee drinker but my dad is MUCH more pleasant the earlier he can have his coffee.
> 
> Thanks!



They have coffee in the room. According to DH it is not very good we usually bring a small bag of our own.........


----------



## TenThousandVolts

lyzziesmom said:


> Please help me, now that my trip is getting close I'm drawing a blank on something. I know that the SSR 1-br units have a coffeemaker, but do they supply the coffee too or should we bring our own? I am not a coffee drinker but my dad is MUCH more pleasant the earlier he can have his coffee.
> 
> Thanks!



I think there is only enough for 1 or 2 days, but if you are getting daily housekeeping I think they replenish.


----------



## RachelTori

lyzziesmom said:


> Please help me, now that my trip is getting close I'm drawing a blank on something. I know that the SSR 1-br units have a coffeemaker, but do they supply the coffee too or should we bring our own? I am not a coffee drinker but my dad is MUCH more pleasant the earlier he can have his coffee.
> 
> Thanks!



To be on the safe side, pack some coffee and paper filters for your dad!  (or you can buy it @ AP, but I think they only had Folgers)


----------



## lyzziesmom

Thanks for all the quick answers, you guys are _good!_ I'll pass the info along to Dad and let him decide. I think he prefers free coffee over good coffee!


----------



## my3princes

We just got back.  We spent 7 days in the Paddock area of SSR.  It was wonderful.  So quiet and beautiful.  It is nice to park right in front of your unit as opposed to BWV where you park a great distance away.  We will definitely stay there on future trips.  The food at the Turf Club was delicious and you must try the Saratoga potatoes, very yummy.  We did find the service there a bit slow especially if you have children with you.  The counter service was made to order and that was very slow too.  There is no place to get a quick bite to eat.  SSR is our home resort and we are very happy with our purchase.  Make sure to take the tour of the new AK Villas.  They have complete units set up at Saratoga and they are beautiful although a bit dark, darker than the WL Villas in my opinion.

As to the coffee question.  We were given a one day supply upon arrival and it was not replenished during our stay.  They do sell filters and coffee in the little store and it was resonable priced though we picked some up at the SuperWalmart.


----------



## kritter

Just a reminder if you want water while you are at WDW. You can have it delivered from Staples.com right to SSR they also have snacks and water that you can have delivered. We had water, and coffee delivered to SSR and it was delivered to our room upon check in great easy and resonably priced tooo!!!!!


----------



## disney_fan1972

We just came back from 6 days at SSR, our first trip there.  We bought our DVC site unseen with the feeling that if we didn't like it we would just stay elsewhere.  WE LOVED IT!!!  We stayed in the Paddock and walked out our bldg right to the bus stop.  Disney really should work on the bus service however... we had a number of hour waits for AK while we would watch 4 Epcot busses stop.  That said we are looking forward to going home again in the spring.

I will post pics in a few days


----------



## aclov

I'll be staying at SSR for the first time next month.    I've eaten at Artist Palette before but I don't remember seeing refillable mugs.     

Can someone tell me if they're available at SSR and the cost if you know.


----------



## Holly

disney_fan1972 said:


> We just came back from 6 days at SSR, our first trip there.  We bought our DVC site unseen with the feeling that if we didn't like it we would just stay elsewhere.  WE LOVED IT!!!  We stayed in the Paddock and walked out our bldg right to the bus stop.  *Disney really should work on the bus service however... we had a number of hour waits for AK while we would watch 4 Epcot busses stop.*  That said we are looking forward to going home again in the spring.
> 
> I will post pics in a few days



I was there last week, as well, and have the same complaint. The bus service left alot to be desired (it could be described as horrible, actually), and the fact that the resort was filled to capacity didn't help matters. 

The only other issue that I had was not being able to check into my room until 5:45 pm.  

Other than that, the resort was beautiful and we had a great time.


----------



## vandy

aclov said:


> I'll be staying at SSR for the first time next month.    I've eaten at Artist Palette before but I don't remember seeing refillable mugs.
> 
> Can someone tell me if they're available at SSR and the cost if you know.



Back in June, they were in one of the cold cases to the far right at the counter service.  I think they were $11 or $12 each, but as DVC members we received a discount.  Again, I don't remember what it came to.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Oh my gosh, I certainly hope the bus service improves in the next couple of weeks! We will be there for 10 days without a car and with 7 of us. I hope the bus service is better when the resort isn't full to capacity. I've never really had any problems with buses other than DTD, but I've never been to SSR before either. Can anyone who was there recently tell me, did the long bus waits occur at any specific time of day? I would think there would be more buses in the mornings and less in the middle of the day? I thought the new system was supposed to help dispatch buses more on demand, I guess it's not working out too well.


----------



## bpmorley

lyzziesmom said:


> Oh my gosh, I certainly hope the bus service improves in the next couple of weeks! We will be there for 10 days without a car and with 7 of us. I hope the bus service is better when the resort isn't full to capacity. I've never really had any problems with buses other than DTD, but I've never been to SSR before either. Can anyone who was there recently tell me, did the long bus waits occur at any specific time of day? I would think there would be more buses in the mornings and less in the middle of the day? I thought the new system was supposed to help dispatch buses more on demand, I guess it's not working out too well.



I was just there in June and we didn't have any problems with any buses.  Overall we've never had a problem with the transportation system


----------



## tomandrobin

bpmorley said:


> I was just there in June and we didn't have any problems with any buses.  Overall we've never had a problem with the transportation system



I am a little surprised with the poor bus service. We have always had great bus service on all of our trips, even at Christmas and 4th of July.


----------



## casper

I'm also surprised that the bus service has been letting people down lately. I was there July 7 through 13 and we never had a problem with the buses. Well, not exactly true. Our problem seemed to be timing. We always arrived just in time to see the bus we wanted leaving the stop.  So we would have to wait the "full" amount of time before the next bus arrived. Our max wait (after just missing the bus we wanted) was 25 minutes. I didn't think that was too bad. 

We were staying at the Grandstand area (great place to stay) and they have horse shoe pits to pitch at while waiting for the bus.


----------



## zumbergc

whats the order of pick-up at SSR for the bus stops?

What size is te in room safe?

TIA


----------



## kikiq

lyzziesmom said:


> Oh my gosh, I certainly hope the bus service improves in the next couple of weeks! We will be there for 10 days without a car and with 7 of us. I hope the bus service is better when the resort isn't full to capacity. I've never really had any problems with buses other than DTD, but I've never been to SSR before either. Can anyone who was there recently tell me, did the long bus waits occur at any specific time of day? I would think there would be more buses in the mornings and less in the middle of the day? I thought the new system was supposed to help dispatch buses more on demand, I guess it's not working out too well.



We went to SSR twice during our trip last week to decide where to call home...SSR or AKV.  Didn't have any problems with buses going to the parks.  We did pass through SSR from Epcot trying to get to DTD.  The Epcot did try to take us to DTD but the dispatch told him that another bus was on it's way.  There was another family on the bus with us and a mom with 2 DDs waiting at the last stop for the DTD bus.  She said she had been waiting 40 minutes and had called the SSR front desk who called the dispatch.  So we had to get off the Epcot bus as he was being sent somewhere else and waited about 10 minutes for the DTD bus.  We thanked the bus driver for trying to get us to DTD himself.  Of course, then on our next trip to SSR and looking at the models, we find out that we could have taken the boat or walked(if it hadn't been 102


----------



## mommyrom

New DVC owners checking in!  We just returned from a fun (but HOT  ) 8 day trip to WDW and I can't yet get over the fact that on one of our non-park days, we toured SSR and then bought into the DVC right then and there!!!!      I think we are excited, but are still somewhat in shock that we took such a plunge and did this on the spot.  

We toured both the AKL unit, as well as SSR units while there.  AKL was beautiful, but the moment DH and I saw the SSR rooms, we fell in love!  Well, then you all know how it goes from there, in the office, chit-chat, oh, alright!, sign the papers, get the kiddos from the clubhouse, have ice cream and we were on our way.  DH and I are happy with our choice  and we know it will make all our future trips to WDW that much better, but, I must admit, we honestly have to remind ourselves that we are DVC owners now!  

Well, just wanted to say hello and looking forward to planning our next visit to our new home very soon (As long as we do not return that quickly to the 100+ degree temps and humidity that we had AAAALLLLLL this past week while there!  I thought our kids were going to simply melt at one point!!!  )


----------



## disneymom8589

home, SSR neighbor!!  Be careful of "add-onitis"!!  DH and I took our 1st trip home to SSR last month (bought it sight unseen).  We loved SSR and are looking forward to many more trips!  We took the tour of AKV, too, and ended up adding on 125 points!  They sure know how to entice you with those beautiful models!!


----------



## popstar7867

I'm so excited!  My boy friend and I are taking our first trip home this October staying 3 nights in an SSR Studio and our last night at the Contemporary Resort (SSR was all booked)!  I have never been for Halloween before and I can't wait to do MNSSHP!  Disney here I come!

P.S. I think I'm an official Disney Addict!


----------



## tomandrobin

popstar7867 said:


> I'm so excited!  My boy friend and I are taking our first trip home this October staying 3 nights in an SSR Studio and our last night at the Contemporary Resort (SSR was all booked)!  I have never been for Halloween before and I can't wait to do MNSSHP!  Disney here I come!
> 
> P.S. I think I'm an official Disney Addict!



Acceptance of your problem is the first step to recovery! Take two more, trips and an add-on and you'll be better!


----------



## Paulieuk1969

casper said:


> We always arrived just in time to see the bus we wanted leaving the stop.  So we would have to wait the "full" amount of time before the next bus arrived. Our max wait (after just missing the bus we wanted) was 25 minutes.
> 
> We were staying at the Grandstand area (great place to stay) and they have horse shoe pits to pitch at while waiting for the bus.



Since you were staying in the Grandstand section (1st stop) there is a good chance that you could walk to the Springs (last stop) and catch the bus you just missed!


----------



## Paulieuk1969

zumbergc said:


> whats the order of pick-up at SSR for the bus stops?
> 
> What size is te in room safe?
> 
> TIA



Theme park buses go in this order:

Grandstand
Carousel
Paddock
Congress Park
Springs

Downtown Disney buses go in this order:

Springs
Grandstand
Carousel
Paddock
Congress Park

You can hop on board any theme park bus from any bus stop and ride it to the main building. Then you can hop on a DtD bus to get back to your room.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

zumbergc said:


> whats the order of pick-up at SSR for the bus stops?
> 
> What size is te in room safe?
> 
> TIA


 
The safe was about 4 inches deep, but maybe 12 inches square at both Grandstand and AKL.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Holly said:


> I was there last week, as well, and have the same complaint. The bus service left alot to be desired (it could be described as horrible, actually), and the fact that the resort was filled to capacity didn't help matters.
> 
> The only other issue that I had was not being able to check into my room until 5:45 pm.
> 
> Other than that, the resort was beautiful and we had a great time.


 


lyzziesmom said:


> Oh my gosh, I certainly hope the bus service improves in the next couple of weeks! We will be there for 10 days without a car and with 7 of us. I hope the bus service is better when the resort isn't full to capacity. I've never really had any problems with buses other than DTD, but I've never been to SSR before either. Can anyone who was there recently tell me, did the long bus waits occur at any specific time of day? I would think there would be more buses in the mornings and less in the middle of the day? I thought the new system was supposed to help dispatch buses more on demand, I guess it's not working out too well.


 
We also were at SSR for 7 days in June.  When we added up all of the time waiting for buses (sometimes the DTD bus never came, and we walked to DTD after a 45 min wait) we decided that we had spent 10 hours waiting for buses.  One  of time we also saw the Epcot bus 3 times and no MK bus - then on the day we wanted the AK bus, we saw the MK bus 3 times.  The schedule seemed really arbitrary.  One thing I saw was multiple scooters a the same stop, and they would dispatch another bus if they couldn't fit more than one at a time.  We didn't see the horseshoe pits - we should have been more observant!

We loved our stay at SSR - so happy to have DVC!  We liked having the ME service and not picking up our bags, but we will rent a car the next trip so we don't feel "trapped" by the bus schedule along with our ADR schedule.   

Welcome Home to the "newbies"


----------



## kritter

mommyrom said:


> New DVC owners checking in!  We just returned from a fun (but HOT  ) 8 day trip to WDW and I can't yet get over the fact that on one of our non-park days, we toured SSR and then bought into the DVC right then and there!!!!      I think we are excited, but are still somewhat in shock that we took such a plunge and did this on the spot.
> 
> We toured both the AKL unit, as well as SSR units while there.  AKL was beautiful, but the moment DH and I saw the SSR rooms, we fell in love!  Well, then you all know how it goes from there, in the office, chit-chat, oh, alright!, sign the papers, get the kiddos from the clubhouse, have ice cream and we were on our way.  DH and I are happy with our choice  and we know it will make all our future trips to WDW that much better, but, I must admit, we honestly have to remind ourselves that we are DVC owners now!
> 
> 
> WELCOME HOME JANET!!!  YOUR FAMILY IS GOING TO LOVE DVC!!!!
> 
> 
> I can not be happy for your and family......
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## popstar7867

MAGICFOR2 said:


> We also were at SSR for 7 days in June.  When we added up all of the time waiting for buses (sometimes the DTD bus never came, and we walked to DTD after a 45 min wait) we decided that we had spent 10 hours waiting for buses.  One  of time we also saw the Epcot bus 3 times and no MK bus - then on the day we wanted the AK bus, we saw the MK bus 3 times.  The schedule seemed really arbitrary.  One thing I saw was multiple scooters a the same stop, and they would dispatch another bus if they couldn't fit more than one at a time.  We didn't see the horseshoe pits - we should have been more observant!
> 
> We loved our stay at SSR - so happy to have DVC!  We liked having the ME service and not picking up our bags, but we will rent a car the next trip so we don't feel "trapped" by the bus schedule along with our ADR schedule.
> 
> Welcome Home to the "newbies"


When we were at Disney in May some of the bus drivers told us that they were very aggravated by the new bus system.  I think Disney might still be working out some glitches!  Hopefully they work it out soon!


----------



## stlocke

We joined DVC in December, purchasing into Saratoga Springs!  We were there in December and on our last day of the trip, fell in love with SSR!!!    On August 26th, my DH, DD, and sister are staying at SSR before we take our first Disney Cruise!  We are so thrilled and excited!    Can't wait to be home!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

stlocke said:


> We joined DVC in December, purchasing into Saratoga Springs! We were there in December and on our last day of the trip, fell in love with SSR!!!  On August 26th, my DH, DD, and sister are staying at SSR before we take our first Disney Cruise! We are so thrilled and excited!  Can't wait to be home!


 
ONLY 10 DAYS!!!! you must be so excited!  Have a great trip - you'll love SSR!


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Fellow SSR Lovers!  I had a question about building requests.  This is my first time using my DVC membership and was wondering if you can make requests the same as if you were making requests on a regular reservation.  In the past I have put my request in over the phone when making the reservation and also faxed something to the resort a few days before check in.  Can I do it this way on the DVC?


----------



## Slakk

We found some cheap air to Orlando and so we are popping down for a quick McFix 10/26-29.  I called MS and all of the DVC resorts were booked so I got a AP rate with a $100 credit for SSR.  Then I called back to MS and wait listed for the Sunday night of the stay and yipee last night it came through.  So we are set!  I am so excited to stay at my SSR even if it is for just 3 days.  We added MNSSHP as well.


----------



## Pooh&Minnie

DH and I also just took the plunge and bought into SSR earlier this month.  We had debated it before, but after looking at the models, we were hooked!  We are also Disneyaholics...and proud of it!  Oct 31-Nov 6 will be our 3rd trip this year, and our 1st as DVC members - can't wait!!


----------



## tomandrobin

We'll be down there 10/30 thru 11/4.....see you all there!


----------



## Gina35

popstar7867 said:


> Hi Fellow SSR Lovers!  I had a question about building requests.  This is my first time using my DVC membership and was wondering if you can make requests the same as if you were making requests on a regular reservation.  In the past I have put my request in over the phone when making the reservation and also faxed something to the resort a few days before check in.  Can I do it this way on the DVC?



I don't believe they'll accept faxes now.  I put in my building request when I booked.  They will tell you that they will mark it as a request but cannot guarantee.  Your best bet is to arrive as early as possible in the day; they seem to assign the rooms on a minute-to-minute basis.  I planned on arriving early so we could get more of a pick, and it worked out well.  However, we had to wait to get into the room until 3:30; and our luggage didn't arrive from ME until about 6:30 (after many phone calls).  We just came back last night and had a WONDERFUL time.  Just one word of warning:  we had housekeeping come in with towels while we were there, and then the next day they opened our door w/ a key but left immediately when they saw people in the room.  On another thread there have been quite a few of the same kind of episodes.  Just make sure everything is well locked up in your room!  We stayed in the Grandstand section, in the building closest to the Springs; it was a FANTASTIC location!!  Our room was 8510; we walked out of the building and were literally AT the GS pool.  That 1st GS building is VERY close to the main Springs section (pool, Artists' Pallette, etc.).  I thought my kids would rather be in the Springs (main) pool every day, but they (and we) went to the GS pool instead.  The 1st day we were at the Springs pool, but the water was VERY warm (not at all refreshing) and the pool was super crowded.  We also made out very well with the buses; we would usually walk to the Springs section to GET the buses and get off at Grandstand when we got back.  If you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## RachelTori

Hearing about all these unexpected visits from housekeepers is a bit disconcerting.   

I hope these incidents are being reported to SSR management.  I know I will be much more careful about deadbolting the door and securing any valuables.


----------



## my3princes

The unexpected housekeeping visits are not just at SSR.  We were at Boardwalk a few weeks ago and recieved a call from maintenance that they were returning a broken lamp to the room.  The lamp had been there in the morning before we left and they came in at some point and removed it.  We didn't even know that it was broken since we hadn't tried to use it.  I must say it was a bit disconcerting knowing that a maintenence worker had been in the room while we were gone and we certainly hadn't expected anyone.  thankfully nothing was missing.

Our Trash and Towel Day at Saratoga was Apparently a day earlier than we expected too.  I guess they make things up as they go along.


----------



## vandy

> Our Trash and Towel Day at Saratoga was Apparently a day earlier than we expected too.  I guess they make things up as they go along



Were you including the day you checked in as the first day?  Sometimes people don't realize it is day #1 especially if they check in late.  Interested if they did move it up a day though and if so, why?


----------



## acourtwdw

We added SSR while on the member cruise in 2005.  We have stayed lots of times.  We really like Congress Park buildings,  because that is where we stayed the first time there.  That was the only building open at the time.


----------



## my3princes

vandy said:


> Were you including the day you checked in as the first day?  Sometimes people don't realize it is day #1 especially if they check in late.  Interested if they did move it up a day though and if so, why?



We checked in on Sunday and expected T & T on Wednesday, but received it on Tuesday.  We never asked why, but thought that it was odd.


----------



## kikiq

We just got back from WDW.  Toured both SSR and AKL to pick our home resort...SSR seemed like a natural choice for our family.  Just finished signing the papers at the DLR DVC office yesterday.  How wonderful to hear the CMs say "Welcome Home" as we left.  Hopefully we will be bringing the extended family next July to either SSR, OKW or AKL.

When I told my neighbor that is a SSR DVC owner that i was also her neighbor in WDW, she started laughing and crying.  Her daughter is my youngest's BF, so she said that now their families will be going to WDW together.  Yep, it was the right decision for us.  I can't wait to be eating my ice cream on my couch watching a dvd instead of propping myself up on a hotel room bed trying to eat my melting ice cream from the resort store.


----------



## RachelTori

kikiq said:


> We just got back from WDW.  Toured both SSR and AKL to pick our home resort...SSR seemed like a natural choice for our family.  Just finished signing the papers at the DLR DVC office yesterday.  How wonderful to hear the CMs say "Welcome Home" as we left.  Hopefully we will be bringing the extended family next July to either SSR, OKW or AKL.
> 
> When I told my neighbor that is a SSR DVC owner that i was also her neighbor in WDW, she started laughing and crying.  Her daughter is my youngest's BF, so she said that now their families will be going to WDW together.  Yep, it was the right decision for us.  I can't wait to be eating my ice cream on my couch watching a dvd instead of propping myself up on a hotel room bed trying to eat my melting ice cream from the resort store.



Congratulations and "Welcome Home!"     Maybe we'll see you there in July!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Only 30 more days


----------



## TenThousandVolts

my3princes said:


> We checked in on Sunday and expected T & T on Wednesday, but received it on Tuesday.  We never asked why, but thought that it was odd.



I am checking in on Sunday and I just got my confirmation letter from MS and it states that my trash and towel day will be on Wednesday, so I think you are right- it came a day early.


----------



## kikiq

RachelTori said:


> Congratulations and "Welcome Home!"     Maybe we'll see you there in July!



Thank you...now the extended family is making the "let's do the Disney Cruise" song and dance.  Geeze, for a bunch of folks that weren't sure, they sure got on board quickly


----------



## edk35

I posted this as a trip report but thought I would add it to this thread too. We bought into SSR the last day of Jan. this year and this was our first trip as DVC members. We did a split stay at SSR for 5 nights and then 3 at BWV. When we first got to BWV we thought WOW..this is awesome..but within one day we were missing SSR and now know we like SSR better than BWV. We had fun at BWV but SSR is totally different in our minds.   Anyway.....here is a report and although it was not a perfect stay...we did love the atmosphere there, the main pool was great, the walk and view to DTD wonderful. We can't wait to go back in Nov. 



WE checked in on Wed. Aug. 15th into a dedicated two bedroom and moved to BWV on Monday Aug. 20th. We loved the resort but we did have a few problems but not enough to ruin our stay or make us NOT want to stay at our home resort. My only requests were Grandstand and not to be put into a handicapped room and she offered us Paddocks room ready at 2:15 when we arrived. I told her I would rather wait for something else and she had a room in Grandstand but the bldg. was the one furthest away or she had a room in Congress Park. I told her Congress Park was fine and I asked her.... if it was a handicapped room and she said no. Well we checked in about 4 and when we first got into our room I thought the kitchen counters looked low and it looked like it was modified for someone with a wheelchair and then I noticed the bathroom in the master bedroom was different and no sink vanity either. The guest room was not modified at all.It had the nice large vanity at the sink for my kids to put their toiletries. I just felt really disappointed on our very first stay especially when I asked her at check in "is the room in Congress Park a handicapped room". We would have stayed in Paddocks if I could have had a non handicapped room. I called back to the front desk and they assured me that I didn't have a handicapped room and that all the rooms were like this now. Being new to DVC I said okay. Well the next day (Thursday) I just kept thinking..."I thought we would have a separate shower and the vanity for us to put our stuff...I remember the models from Jan. having that but we also looked at a lock off and 3 bedroom villa so maybe I was wrong in thinking that..... so I called from MK that day and she looked it up and said we did not have a full handicapped room but a modified one. She said she would/could move us the next day on Friday without charging us, but we would have to have bell services take our things and wait until the room across the hall was ready probably 4:00. SO we packed up that Friday morning before heading to AK. We went to the desk to get new room keys and move into that room after 4 and all that was done were the beds were changed and there were fresh towels and liners in the trash cans. The PLACE WAS FILTHY. The carpet was dirty.....BIG TIME, the one shower had tons of hair stuck to the walls, the floors had visible YUCK on them in the bathroom and kitchen. The fridge was filthy...looked like someone took a bunch of poppy seeds from bagels and threw them in the fridge. My dh started vacuuming up gold fish crumbs, a dead roach and just filth on the rugs. I started clorox wiping the bathrooms down when finally I called housekeeping and they sent a lady up to look at it..SHE WAS SO UPSET and kept apologizing. SHe said WE SHOULD NEVER EVER HAVE TO CLEAN when we move into a room that has been cleared and turned over as cleaned. She took about 3 hours and cleaned that 2 bedroom villa from top to bottom...... she even changed the beds again. She was so apologetic. Okay.....now when we were packing up on Friday morning we were rushing around and we left a couple of items by accident.... stuffed animal in my youngest son's bed and my brand new (never worn) bathing suit in the room we moved out of. I called the same day we moved and noticed they were missing AND THEY WERE NO WHERE TO BE FOUND. Lost and Found called me 2 times while we were at SSR and another after we left and moved to BWV and still no luck. So I am guessing.....they were taken my house keeping. I can't imagine anyone wanting my bathing suit either.So that was 80 bucks down the drain. LOL 

We did enjoy the stay and enjoyed Congress Park.....loved the pool and the ease of walking to DTD. We enjoyed BWV for our 3 nights but we all said we preferred SSR. We saw our guide on Sunday...he asked us to stop in and say hi to him on our first stay and we did. HE asked us how the stay had been thus far and we mentioned about the room not being clean and about a group of 14 of us not being picked up until almost an hour after closing at Typhoon Lagoon on their evening EMH on Sat. HE said that was not good and he apologized. He gave us three 15 dollar Disney Gift cards for the kids and he gave us 5 fast pass cards with 3 fast passes on each card. He wanted to make the wrongs right so to speak. He also asked me to please email him when we arrived back home with the problems we experienced so that he could forward them to the powers that be because if DVC members don't let them know what problems we encounter they can't be fixed. So he said "please send me a bullet email with what went wrong along with the what went right" LOL I told him that Jane from House Keeping did a wonderful job on our room when we moved and he would like to mention that to the House Keeping Dept. I also called them and the front desk to commend her for doing such a great job. Plus I tipped her while she was cleaning that room for us. Anyway......just wanted to give our impression on our first ever DVC stay at SSR and let others know that DVC wants to know when things don't go right or we have problems. They really do. 

Oh and one more thing.....the only thing wrong with the 2nd unit was the doors to the washer/dryer were off the track on one side so we reported that, in the first unit at SSR the bathroom light in the guest room was flashing like a strobe light so they fixed that. Then at BWV our dryer took forever (like 3 cycles on high)...so I called about that so they could get that looked at before the next visitors arrived. But all in all....a great trip.....we liked both resorts but prefer SSR.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Welcome back to Maryland EdK! I am glad you had a good trip but sorry about the problems you had.  It sounds like they gave you some options as far as room location (as long as you were willing to wait) which is good, but I wonder if the rooms in CP are in the worst shape- I think that is the oldest section.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi everyone...I have been lurking since mid March, made a few posts over here..and I am so excited to announce our DVC tour is Saturday morning...lol
Got the dream book in March after last trip to WDW..DH was like, "How Much?"..Then I had to get him down for a trip to DO the tour! Was able to do that with a great room discount code....I even did my own DVC presentation wearing YOMD Mickey Ears wearing the 'DVC Secret" button.....with visual aids...(DVD) lol
ANyway...mission accomplished!
SSR will be our home as soon as we sign the paperwork!!!
SSR looks amazing, beautiful....a spa? What more can you want at your "home" resort?!@
Thanks for "listening"


----------



## tomandrobin

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hi everyone...I have been lurking since mid March, made a few posts over here..and I am so excited to announce our DVC tour is Saturday morning...lol
> Got the dream book in March after last trip to WDW..DH was like, "How Much?"..Then I had to get him down for a trip to DO the tour! Was able to do that with a great room discount code....I even did my own DVC presentation wearing YOMD Mickey Ears wearing the 'DVC Secret" button.....with visual aids...(DVD) lol
> ANyway...mission accomplished!
> SSR will be our home as soon as we sign the paperwork!!!
> SSR looks amazing, beautiful....a spa? What more can you want at your "home" resort?!@
> Thanks for "listening"



Congratulations!!!!  SSR is a beautiful resort. The spa and gym truly are amazing! We have two months and 2 days before our next trip home and our first MNSSHP and second F&W Festival!


----------



## pcparamedics01

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hi everyone...I have been lurking since mid March, made a few posts over here..and I am so excited to announce our DVC tour is Saturday morning...lol
> Got the dream book in March after last trip to WDW..DH was like, "How Much?"..Then I had to get him down for a trip to DO the tour! Was able to do that with a great room discount code....I even did my own DVC presentation wearing YOMD Mickey Ears wearing the 'DVC Secret" button.....with visual aids...(DVD) lol
> ANyway...mission accomplished!
> SSR will be our home as soon as we sign the paperwork!!!
> SSR looks amazing, beautiful....a spa? What more can you want at your "home" resort?!@
> Thanks for "listening"




Great! You will love being a DVC'er and Soon to be Welcomed Home!! SSR is Beautiful. Congress park has a fab view. Tip. Get on the DVC website when you get your paperwork and start the vacation countdown. It counts down the days for you! We own a computer repair store and my husband has the countdown on all the computers. Our tech's hate that he does it! He doesn't care . We work so hard that it keeps him going most days! Soo happy for you!


----------



## allaboutmm

We can't wait to have SSR be our "home"!!!!! Just waiting for all the paper work to be completed (the sellers paperwork and ROFR), the seller has one last trip planned in December (if you are the seller, we are a nice family who loves WDW, and DVC has been a dream for so-o long, PLEASE don't back out ), then on 12/22/07 it will become ours!! We are buying sight un-seen, but I am lucky enough to be going there in October with a group of friends(no DH or DKs )so I can't wait to see it(and maybe the spa) !!!!!!


----------



## pcparamedics01

allaboutmm said:


> We can't wait to have SSR be our "home"!!!!! Just waiting for all the paper work to be completed (the sellers paperwork and ROFR), the seller has one last trip planned in December (if you are the seller, we are a nice family who loves WDW, and DVC has been a dream for so-o long, PLEASE don't back out ), then on 12/22/07 it will become ours!! We are buying sight un-seen, but I am lucky enough to be going there in October with a group of friends(no DH or DKs )so I can't wait to see it(and maybe the spa) !!!!!!





We bought ours sight un-seen too! We bought it through the mail!!! You will love it!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## popstar7867

Congrats to all the new DVCers!!! I had a quick question about the rooms at SSR.  We are making our first trip home this October and requested to stay in Congress Park for convenience to the main area of the resort and hoping for a nice view of DTD.  I thought i read somewhere on here though that the rooms weren't as nice.  If you've stayed in Congress Park could you let me know?  Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## lyzziesmom

I have a question about the spa. If I decide next week that I want a massage or something on my day that we're not going to a park, what are the chances that I can get a walk-in appointment or just book it that morning? I've actually never been to a spa and would love to try it, but I don't know what we're doing that day so I don't know if we will have time, and I don't want to make an appointment ahead of time. How does the whole spa thing work at SSR? 

Thanks!


----------



## pcparamedics01

popstar7867 said:


> Congrats to all the new DVCers!!! I had a quick question about the rooms at SSR.  We are making our first trip home this October and requested to stay in Congress Park for convenience to the main area of the resort and hoping for a nice view of DTD.  I thought i read somewhere on here though that the rooms weren't as nice.  If you've stayed in Congress Park could you let me know?  Thanks so much everyone!



I stayed in Congress Park in July and would not stay anywhere else. The 4th floor is the best. I was directly looking at Fulton's Crab. At night on the balcony you can here all the disney music from DTD.


----------



## popstar7867

pcparamedics01 said:


> I stayed in Congress Park in July and would not stay anywhere else. The 4th floor is the best. I was directly looking at Fulton's Crab. At night on the balcony you can here all the disney music from DTD.


That's great!  I'm so excited!  Did you request a DTD view or just put in a request for the congress park area?


----------



## tomandrobin

popstar7867 said:


> That's great!  I'm so excited!  Did you request a DTD view or just put in a request for the congress park area?



Just an FYI, not all Congress Park rooms have a view of DTD. So when you do make a request for Congress Park, specificly ask from DTD view and a higher floor. Ground floor views are not that great.


----------



## tomandrobin

lyzziesmom said:


> I have a question about the spa. If I decide next week that I want a massage or something on my day that we're not going to a park, what are the chances that I can get a walk-in appointment or just book it that morning? I've actually never been to a spa and would love to try it, but I don't know what we're doing that day so I don't know if we will have time, and I don't want to make an appointment ahead of time. How does the whole spa thing work at SSR?
> 
> Thanks!



If you are calling them early in the morning, they will probably work you in to the schedule. But I woulld suggest you call the SPA when you get there to inquire about availabilty during your stay. Also, don't forget your DVC discount!


----------



## tomandrobin

popstar7867 said:


> I had a quick question about the rooms at SSR.  We are making our first trip home this October and requested to stay in Congress Park for convenience to the main area of the resort and hoping for a nice view of DTD.  I thought i read somewhere on here though that the rooms weren't as nice.  If you've stayed in Congress Park could you let me know?  Thanks so much everyone!



All of the rooms are the same throughout the resort. Does not matter what section you are staying. 

Also, Springs and Grand Stand are the closest to the main area of the resort. Congress Park is a long section and the far building is not so convient to the main building. I personally don't think the walk is bad, but I was not sure of your definition of convient is.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks everyone! I cannot wait to check out the resort and do the tour! Saturday at 9 30 am!


----------



## popstar7867

tomandrobin said:


> All of the rooms are the same throughout the resort. Does not matter what section you are staying.
> 
> Also, Springs and Grand Stand are the closest to the main area of the resort. Congress Park is a long section and the far building is not so convient to the main building. I personally don't think the walk is bad, but I was not sure of your definition of convient is.


We are both really active so a long walk isn't a big deal to us.  I just try to get my boyfriend as close to the gym as I can since he wakes up every morning (even on vacation) at 5 AM to get his workout in!!! lol


----------



## lyzziesmom

tomandrobin said:


> If you are calling them early in the morning, they will probably work you in to the schedule. But I woulld suggest you call the SPA when you get there to inquire about availabilty during your stay. Also, don't forget your DVC discount!



Thanks for the tips! I actually don't have DVC, I'm staying on a cash reservation. Do they have an AP discount? Is there anywhere online where I can see a list of services and prices, or do they have a list at the front desk or in the room or somewhere that I can pick one up and decide if/what I'd like to do? I'm so new to all this, I really appreciate the help! 

I'll be there in TWO DAYS, I'm so excited! Thanks in part to all the lovely pictures on this thread, I have really fallen in love with SSR sight unseen. It's just so beautiful.


----------



## mamaprincess

TRANQUILITY, THE MYSTICAL STATE OF RELAXATION
Relax the mind and renew the body in the Spa at Disneys Saratoga Springs Resort with a pampering single service or any of our luxurious and wholesome spa packages. Our friendly, professional staff will guide you in your choice of services through personal attention to your unique needs and preferences. To make your reservation to relax, or for information on specific services, please call the Spa at 407.827.4455

MASSAGE THERAPIES
Choose from Massage therapies designed to release tension and promote harmony.  Customize any massage and personalize the experience by choosing from a range of Sodashi 100 percent natural plant based massage oils to relax, revive or detoxify the mind and body.

ADIRONDACK STONE MASSAGE (80 MINUTES) $185
MYSTICAL FOREST THERAPIES (50 MINUTES) $130
HEALING HANDS AROMATHERAPY MASS. (50 & 80 MIN.) $130 & $185
PERSONALIZED FIRM PRESSURE MASS. (50 & 80 MIN.) $130 & $185
MOTHERHOOD MASSAGE (50 MIN.) (*2ND & 3RD TRIMESTER ONLY) $130
REFLEXOLOGY (50 MINUTES) $130
SHIATSU (50 MINUTES) (*LOOSE CLOTHING REQUIRED) $130
SWEDISH MASSAGE (50 & 80 MINUTES) $115 & $170
IN-ROOM SWEDISH MASSAGE (50 & 80 MINUTES) $160 & $210

SKIN CARE
Our estheticians will professionally evaluate your skin then cleanse, purify and hydrate to restore your natural, healthy radiance. By using Sodashi 100 percent natural plant extracts and essences our facial therapies will leave you looking and feeling fresh and revitalized.

SARATOGA SPRINGS DELUXE FACIAL (80 MINUTES) $165
Enjoy this completely rejuvenating and stimulating treatment. Your skin will be revitalized, hydrated and feeling fresh.

ADIRONDACK STONE FACIAL (80 MINUTES) $165
Revitalize your skin and soothe away the stress of modern lifestyles with a hot stone facial.

MYSTICAL FOREST FACIAL (50 MINUTES) $125
A relaxing facial that restores radiant, healthy skin! Essential for healing skin that is dehydrated and dry due to traveling or environmental influences.

MARINE MINERAL FACIAL (50 MINUTES) $145
Indulge your skin with a Marine Mineral and Algae Mask that clarifies and
deeply hydrates the skin.

RADIANCE AROMATHERAPY FACIAL (50 MINUTES) $125
A nurturing, deeply relaxing facial that softens, refines and revitalizes the skin.
SENSITIVE FACIAL (50 MINUTES) $125
A cooling and soothing experience to calm and de-sensitize sensitive or sun exposed skins.

GENTLEMANS FACIAL (50 MINUTES) $125
Experience a deep cleansing and exfoliating facial, leaving skin feeling fresh and revitalized.

HYDRO MASSAGE THERAPIES
As your muscles relax in the warmth of the hydro tub, your therapist works with a pressurized stream of water to work deep in muscles as you wash away your tension.  Choice of therapies, each designed to elevate your mood and ease specific conditions.

*Bathing Suits Required for all Hydro Massage*

POLARIS SPRING (45 MINUTES) $115
LINCOLN SPRING (45 MINUTES) $115
ROSEMARY SPRING (45 MINUTES) $115
MINERAL SPRING (45 MINUTES) $115

BODY THERAPIES
Experience the ultimate in spa therapies! Our treatments are designed to restore harmony while achieving optimum benefits for your entire body. We use only 100 percent pure, unrefined raw ingredients to nurture your skin and awaken your senses.

MAPLE SUGAR BODY POLISH (50 MINUTES) $125
A fun and healthy way to restore the natural radiance of your skin. A gentle exfoliation using micronized sugar and essential oils will bring a native glow to your skin.

JOJOBA BODY POLISH (50 MINUTES) $125
A gentle all-over body polish and a nourishing aromatic body moisturizer leaves your skin feeling silky, smooth and refreshed.

MYSTICAL FOREST BODY MASQUE & WRAP (50 MINUTES) $130
Envelope your body in a rich body masque using the signature Mystical Forest Blend of essential oils and natural clay. You are lightly wrapped to encourage bio-absorption of natural minerals as your skin is nourished and you return to a state of natural well being.

PURIFYING BODY BOOST WRAP (80 MINUTES) $185
Begin this treatment with an invigoration salt exfoliation then prepare to be wrapped in a detoxifying Argiletz Green Clay mask.

SENSITIVE SOOTHER (50 MINUTES) $130
This gentle treatment cools, calms and re-hydrates, reddened, irritated, sun exposed or highly sensitive skins.

HAND AND FOOT TREATMENTS
Relax while your hands and feet are given special attention with a Spa manicure or Spa Pedicure, to help you look and feel your best!

SPA MANICURE (50 MINUTES) $55
SPA PEDICURE (50 MINUTES) $65
SPA MANICURE AND PEDICURE COMBINATION (80 MINUTES) $110

ESPECIALLY FOR COUPLES
Take time just for the two of you! Share a Couples Relaxation treatment as each receives an Aromatherapy Massage and a Hydro-massage! Relax between treatments with tea for two.

Couples Relaxation Package (2 hours) $400

FOR OUR YOUNGEST GUESTS
Designed exclusively for our youngest guests, 12 years of age and younger, to experience fun and educational primers for a lifetime of healthy living. Guests under 18 must be accompanied by an adult while in the spa and an adult must be present during all massage, body or water treatments.

MY FIRST FACIAL (25 MINUTES) $70
MY FIRST MANICURE (25 MINUTES) $35
MY FIRST PEDICURE (25 MINUTES) $40
MY FIRST MASSAGE (25 MINUTES) $70

SPA PACKAGES
ADIRONDACK ADVENTURE (4 HOURS) $405
ADIRONDACK STONE MASSAGE, ADIRONDACK STONE FACIAL & MAPLE SUGAR BODY POLISH

MYSTICAL FOREST RETREAT (3 HOURS) $330
MYSTICAL FOREST THERAPIES, MYSTICAL FOREST FACIAL & MYSTICAL FOREST BODY WRAP

*MOTHER & DAUGHTER DAY (2.5 HOURS) $490
(2) MINI FACIAL, (2) MYSTICAL FOREST THERAPIES & (2) CHOICE OF MANICURE OR PEDICURE
*(AGES UNDER 12) MY FIRST FACIAL, MY FIRST MASSAGE & MY FIRST MANICURE & PEDICURE

MY FIRST SPA EXPERIENCE (2 HOURS) $185
MY FIRST MASSAGE, MY FIRST FACIAL & MY FIRST MANICURE AND PEDICURE

ENERGIZE PACKAGE (3 HOURS) $345
JOJOBA BODY POLISH, HEALING HANDS MASSAGE & RADIANCE FACIAL

REJUVENATE PACKAGE (2.5 HOURS) $290
PURIFYING BODY BOOST & MARINE MINERAL FACIAL

THE SPA License #15137

AGE REQUIREMENTS
For our youngest guests (4-12 years) we have selected treatments to introduce a healthy lifestyle. Guests 12 years and older are welcome to receive spa treatments. Guests age (14-17 years) must be accompanied by
an adult while in the Spa and during massage, water or body treatments.

CHECK-IN POLICY
Please check-in with the Spa receptionist 30 minutes prior to your scheduled appointment. We recommend showering prior to your appointment to receive full-treatment benefit. We regret that late arrivals will not receive extension of scheduled appointments.

CANCELLATION POLICY
We request that guests extend a courteous notice for changes and cancellations. Not canceling appointments four (4) hours in advance will result in a cancellation fee per service. Packages require a 24-
hour notice to avoid charges. No shows will be charged the full value of the treatment(s).

PERSONAL ARTICLES
The Spa at Disneys Saratoga Springs does not assume responsibility for lost or stolen items.

GIFT CERTIFICATES
Gift Certificates may be purchased for at the Spa reception desk. Phone and mail orders are accepted by calling 407-827-4455.

THE TRAINING QUARTERS
Age Requirements

Guests must be 14 years old to use the Health Club. Guests age (14-17 years) must be accompanied by an adult while in the Spa, Health Club and during massage, water or body treatments.

AMENITIES
Treadmills  Stair steppers  Upright and recumbent cycles  Elliptical cross trainers  Life Fitness fullcircuit of strength equipment  Smith machine  Cable crossover  Free weights

Personal Training available by appointment

The Spa at Disneys Saratoga Springs 1490A DVC Way Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830

Make Your Reservation to Relax
(407) 827-4455
www.RelaxedYet.com

License #15137


----------



## PrincessV

Okay fellow SSR devotees, I just took my first trip home and...


I'm in LOVE!!!!!!  

I bought into SSR sight-unseen, (it's actually the _only_ WDW resort I'd never visted - ironic, no?!), and was a little worried, but it was a wonderful place.  We were in a Grandstand studio, #9323.  My last few WDW stays - POR, POFQ, CSR, BWI - have been less-than-stellar thanks to damp, mildewy, stinky, run-down rooms.  What a lovely change SSR was from all that!  Immaculate carpet, linens and upholstery.  Fresh, new furnishings.  Didn't mind the size at all, as I like to feel "away from it all" on vacation.  Even the buses cooperated - never waited more than 3 minutes for one  

But.  Now I'm in a pickle.  We're booked for a 1 bdrm at BWV for 5 nights in Dec.  I'm so afraid it won't measure up after SSR and I'm soooo tempted to try switching.  Please, any SSR lovers who've tried BWV, I'd love to hear how you think they compare!


----------



## lyzziesmom

Thank you so much, mamaprincess! I love the DIS... ask and you shall receive.


----------



## mamaprincess

You're welcome! 

I just this second edited it.  When I pasted the info in, it got all weird.  The edited version is easier to comprehend.


----------



## tomandrobin

lyzziesmom said:


> Thanks for the tips! I actually don't have DVC, I'm staying on a cash reservation. Do they have an AP discount? Is there anywhere online where I can see a list of services and prices, or do they have a list at the front desk or in the room or somewhere that I can pick one up and decide if/what I'd like to do? I'm so new to all this, I really appreciate the help!
> 
> I'll be there in TWO DAYS, I'm so excited! Thanks in part to all the lovely pictures on this thread, I have really fallen in love with SSR sight unseen. It's just so beautiful.



The Spa & Health Club at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort Now you can enjoy 10% off (Passholder only) the regular price of one treatment each visit for the Passholder. Reservations are required and can be made by calling (407) 824-4455.


----------



## aclov

Can someone confirm that DVC members can go to the gym FREE?    I think at BWV my nephew used the healthclub once and they didn't charge him.   I don't work out on vacations but my best friend is traveling with me next month and she's a work-out freak!


----------



## bpmorley

aclov said:


> Can someone confirm that DVC members can go to the gym FREE?    I think at BWV my nephew used the healthclub once and they didn't charge him.   I don't work out on vacations but my best friend is traveling with me next month and she's a work-out freak!



I thought the gyms were free to anyone staying at the resort


----------



## BrADmatt

bpmorley said:


> I thought the gyms were free to anyone staying at the resort


 
Just returned from an 8 day trip to SSR and loved it.  You can use the Gym for free but you must sign in and leave your room key at the front desk.


----------



## Disneylvr

We aren't DVC owners but we will be cash guests at SSR in May of 2008.  We just made the reservations and are so excited!!!!  The resort looks to beautiful and thought the resort would be very calming to our daughter who has autism.


----------



## loribell

You made a great choice. SSR is a very calming resort IMHO. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## vandy

> Now I'm in a pickle.  We're booked for a 1 bdrm at BWV for 5 nights in Dec.  I'm so afraid it won't measure up after SSR and I'm soooo tempted to try switching.  Please, any SSR lovers who've tried BWV, I'd love to hear how you think they compare!



I know you stated you stayed at all the other WDW resorts, but were they the DVC villas in the resorts?  The DVC villas are a different experience than the regular resort rooms.  I guess my perspective is that we bought into DVC to have the flexibility to try all DVC resorts.  If it was me, I wouldn't fret about the BWV stay and in fact, I'd look forward to it.  If it turns out to not be as good as SSR, then even more reason to love your home resort.  If it is just as good or even better, then you know you have another choice to stay at.


----------



## kimberh

My daughter is paying cash under the Family and Friends special in Sept. What view should she request? I told her to ask the CM for DTD and he told her he was not sure that there was a DTD view. I have read that their is, if she doesn't get DTD, then what view or building? Thanks for the help.


----------



## PrincessV

vandy said:


> I know you stated you stayed at all the other WDW resorts, but were they the DVC villas in the resorts?  The DVC villas are a different experience than the regular resort rooms.  I guess my perspective is that we bought into DVC to have the flexibility to try all DVC resorts.  If it was me, I wouldn't fret about the BWV stay and in fact, I'd look forward to it.  If it turns out to not be as good as SSR, then even more reason to love your home resort.  If it is just as good or even better, then you know you have another choice to stay at.



_Thank you!_  That was exactly my thought originally - I just needed someone else to voice it and bring me back to Earth!    I'm waitlisted for AKV in Jan. and I'm sorely tempted to cancel teh waitlist and stick with SSR - I really fo love it!


----------



## edk35

PrincessV said:


> Okay fellow SSR devotees, I just took my first trip home and...
> 
> 
> I'm in LOVE!!!!!!
> 
> I bought into SSR sight-unseen, (it's actually the _only_ WDW resort I'd never visted - ironic, no?!), and was a little worried, but it was a wonderful place.  We were in a Grandstand studio, #9323.  My last few WDW stays - POR, POFQ, CSR, BWI - have been less-than-stellar thanks to damp, mildewy, stinky, run-down rooms.  What a lovely change SSR was from all that!  Immaculate carpet, linens and upholstery.  Fresh, new furnishings.  Didn't mind the size at all, as I like to feel "away from it all" on vacation.  Even the buses cooperated - never waited more than 3 minutes for one
> 
> But.  Now I'm in a pickle.  We're booked for a 1 bdrm at BWV for 5 nights in Dec.  I'm so afraid it won't measure up after SSR and I'm soooo tempted to try switching.  Please, any SSR lovers who've tried BWV, I'd love to hear how you think they compare!




We just stayed at SSR and BWV for our very first DVC stay Aug. 15th for 8 nights. We did the first 5 at HOME SSR then switched to BWV for 3 nights. We were in a 2 br at each. We have BW view and it was a nice resort but after staying there we decided we love SSR more. WHen we first walked into BWV..we were like 'WOW WE LOVE IT HERE'. Then by that evening...we were like "yeah it is okay and all, but SSR was better". I liked the closeness to EC but other than that....SSR is so much different and we like being close to DTD too. We too want to try all the DVC resorts too. I would like to try OKW too. I say try it there....you won't hate it, you might like it enough to go again. We were just so so. The room were fine but it is hard to explain....SSR is just MORE US.


----------



## MikeyNS

Can't wait to go back! We're staying in a studio at the AKV Sept 21-23rd and checking into a SSR 1BR for 6 days on the 23rd. I'm going to run over to SSR early that sunday morning and try to snag a room at the Grandstand. Hopefully my plan will work and get us a great room. 

We've now stayed at every DVC resort, except OKW, and SSR is still our favorite (The VWL is a close second. Can't wait to try AKV!). 
SSR makes us so relaxed.. walk around the grounds and get out of the hustle and bustle of everything. I think we've been to WDW enough to feel good about just going to a park in the morning for a few hours and back to the resort for the rest of the day and maybe go back in the early evening to wander the world. No more commando style vacations. 

Makes me realize how very lucky we are to be able to experience a great vacation every year or so at WDW, especially when there are so many families out there saving for years for their once in a lifetime trip to WDW.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Glad to hear all these great reviews! Will post here after our DVC tour on Saturday sometime
I've forgotten how nice YC CL will be because I am so looking forward to seeing SSR and "doing" the tour!!
It just took my DH a few more months to realize some of the sentiments expressed by MikeyNS...


----------



## kimberh

kimberh said:


> My daughter is paying cash under the Family and Friends special in Sept. What view should she request? I told her to ask the CM for DTD and he told her he was not sure that there was a DTD view. I have read that their is, if she doesn't get DTD, then what view or building? Thanks for the help.



Help!! Anyone???


----------



## TenThousandVolts

kimberh said:


> Help!! Anyone???



There is a DTD view in the Congress Park section of SSR.  Just have her call back and ask to put in a location request for DTD view.  Or she could just ask for DTD view at check-in.


----------



## jenelope

Kimberh, Congress Park is the section that offers the best chance of DTD views. However, not all rooms have a view of DTD. On my first stay, I had a view of the beeeeyootiful bus stop! On the other hand, I've had great views of DTD on all stays since then.


----------



## Paulieuk1969

kimberh said:


> Help!! Anyone???



Here is a map of SSR that might help






The majority of the rooms in Congress Park have a DTD view. If your daughter wants to be close to the main pool & restaurants then the Springs is closest. The newest section is Grandstand which has a nice pool area and is reasonably close to the main pool / restaurants (depending which building).


----------



## kevinW1122

My wife and I are new owners of SSR as of 2006.  This September will be our first time actually staying at a DVC resort.  We are staying at SSR, I was windering if the pools have any specific hours...and if so, are they really enforced?  We like to come back to the hotel and swim for a few hours after a day at the parks.  We were at pore orleans riverside last year and the "smaller pools" were always lit up so go swimming, but the big theme pool closed and nobody could go in it.  Please enlighten me.


----------



## kimberh

Thank you sooo much! She is planning a surprise Birthday for her husband!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

kevinW1122 said:


> My wife and I are new owners of SSR as of 2006. This September will be our first time actually staying at a DVC resort. We are staying at SSR, I was windering if the pools have any specific hours...and if so, are they really enforced? We like to come back to the hotel and swim for a few hours after a day at the parks. We were at pore orleans riverside last year and the "smaller pools" were always lit up so go swimming, but the big theme pool closed and nobody could go in it. Please enlighten me.



We stayed in Grandstand in June - the pool closed at 10pm, but it was lit up all night, and you could get in the gate.  I saw a few people in there late a couple of times.  The kids water play area lights were off, I believe, and all of the water features in that area were off at night.  We loved this pool area so much we never made it to the main pool!


----------



## jwfla422

kimberh said:


> Help!! Anyone???



Last summer we stayed in CP, room 1325 which was a 1 bedroom. We had an awesome view of DTD. We were directly across from Fulton's but could pretty much see all of DTD. It was also a quick, convenient walk away from there as well as from the DTD bus depot which is great for "directly" to other resorts.

We have plans to go the end of Sept. (I again requested CP). It is a bit of a walk from the main pool area at SSR but I just drove over there when we went to the "main" pool. We prefer being closer to DTD.


----------



## buckylarue

Hi all! I posted this question in another forum, then found all you lovely SSR fans and figured I'd ask you since you should know! On the old maps for SSR (when it was just The Springs and Congress Park), the walkway from mear the boat dock was clearly marked as a path to PI and DD West End. Now that the resort is built out, the only walkway to DD that is marked is the one along the river in Congress Park, toward the Marketplace. The bridge is still shown on the map, just not marked as a path. My question is, is it still an accessible way to get to DD from the Grandstand/Carriage House/Springs area? Thanks for your help; will be there in 3 weeks and really looking forward to seeing SSR for the first time!


----------



## tomandrobin

buckylarue said:


> Hi all! I posted this question in another forum, then found all you lovely SSR fans and figured I'd ask you since you should know! On the old maps for SSR (when it was just The Springs and Congress Park), the walkway from mear the boat dock was clearly marked as a path to PI and DD West End. Now that the resort is built out, the only walkway to DD that is marked is the one along the river in Congress Park, toward the Marketplace. The bridge is still shown on the map, just not marked as a path. My question is, is it still an accessible way to get to DD from the Grandstand/Carriage House/Springs area? Thanks for your help; will be there in 3 weeks and really looking forward to seeing SSR for the first time!



Yes, the path by the boat landing is still there. Once you cross the bridge, you bear to the right. Its not a bad walk to the west side.


----------



## buckylarue

Great, thanks!!


----------



## Mischa

Having become members May 2006 and staying at SSR only twice - we'll have to check that out!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

It's raining here at WDW....the baby is napping....and we are reading all of our NEW MEMBER INFO!!!
Yeah...we toured today after much research etc...we are now Saratoga Owners and Lovers!!!


----------



## Mischa

Congratulations on becoming owners!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

HOME!!!


----------



## allaboutmm

DisneyBride'03 said:


> It's raining here at WDW....the baby is napping....and we are reading all of our NEW MEMBER INFO!!!
> Yeah...we toured today after much research etc...we are now Saratoga Owners and Lovers!!!



Yippy !!!!! Enjoy your "new home"!!Hope to join you soon, just waiting for ROFR !!!


----------



## bpmorley

tomandrobin said:


> Yes, the path by the boat landing is still there. Once you cross the bridge, you bear to the right. Its not a bad walk to the west side.



I thought you bear to your left and that takes you to West End parking lot


----------



## tomandrobin

bpmorley said:


> I thought you bear to your left and that takes you to West End parking lot


The path runs along the lake, to the parking lot and over to West side attractrions.

DTD Map


----------



## edk35

tomandrobin said:


> The path runs along the lake, to the parking lot and over to West side attractrions.
> 
> DTD Map




So is there a way to get to the west end of DTD from SSR? I thought there might be but I asked someone at SSR and they said NO. YOu either walked from Congress or took the boat. Please explain? Thanks


----------



## buckylarue

Here's a pic:




Starting at the boat dock, you walk to the right, across the bridge, then stay left past the one hole on the golf course and you arrive at the West End parking lot. The sidewalk continues around the lot on the lakeside to near House of Blues and Cirque du Soliel.


----------



## edk35

buckylarue said:


> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting at the boat dock, you walk to the right, across the bridge, then stay left past the one hole on the golf course and you arrive at the West End parking lot. The sidewalk continues around the lot on the lakeside to near House of Blues and Cirque du Soliel.




WOW I knew it. I told my family when we were at the boat dock waiting for the boat right behind House of Blues (we had eaten there) that I bet we could walk there from there. I saw the parking lot and really thought we can get there. Then when we took the boat to the the Market Place and got onto the other boat to SSR it was a long time. I asked someone...can't remember who....boat driver maybe and whoever it was told us that bridge was part of of the golf course. 

SO how long a walk is it? We took the path a few times from Congress park to Market Place but then you had to walk to West Side for Disney Quest or the restaurants we were eating at.


----------



## bpmorley

tomandrobin said:


> The path runs along the lake, to the parking lot and over to West side attractrions.
> 
> DTD Map



That's what I meant.  Once you get over that bridge you bear to your left and then you hit West End parking lot.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

edk35 said:


> SO how long a walk is it? We took the path a few times from Congress park to Market Place but then you had to walk to West Side for Disney Quest or the restaurants we were eating at.



From the boat dock, I would say that it is probably 6-8 minutes until you are actually at the West Side of DTD.


----------



## edk35

TenThousandVolts said:


> From the boat dock, I would say that it is probably 6-8 minutes until you are actually at the West Side of DTD.




That is about what it is from Congress to Market Place. I am soooooo happy to know this. I know that the busses take longer and the boats so this is WONDERFUL NEWS. Thanks


----------



## TenThousandVolts

edk35 said:


> That is about what it is from Congress to Market Place. I am soooooo happy to know this. I know that the busses take longer and the boats so this is WONDERFUL NEWS. Thanks


When we stayed at SSR we walked both ways- I have to say the walk to the marketplace was nicer and I think a bit shorter.  The walk to the West Side has you gong through this vast parking lot, but it is still nice to have the option.


----------



## edk35

TenThousandVolts said:


> When we stayed at SSR we walked both ways- I have to say the walk to the marketplace was nicer and I think a bit shorter.  The walk to the West Side has you gong through this vast parking lot, but it is still nice to have the option.




Well when it was hot like it was in Aug. when we were there...I would have walked to the west side this way vs. going Market Place then to west side. WE ate at a couple of restaurants on the west side and also went to Disney Quest. This route would have come in handy for that.


----------



## cinderminnie

We LOVE SSR!!!!!   It has been our "home" for 3.5 years and enjoyed staying there 3 times.  I also love everything about SSR.  My most favorite memory was at Christmas time in 2005.  We got the GV in Congress Park for our families to come for the holidays.  I decide that it would not be Christmas if we did not have a tree in the room.  I brought our 6.5' fake tree with colored lights and Disney ornaments along wtih us.  The window in the living room was so large that it made that tree look so little.  So we moved the coffee table over to the window to put the tree on top of it.  It was like adding 3 ft to the tree.  Later that night while eating dinner at Fulton's Crab House in Downtown Disney, that we saw our tree from there!  It was like a magical Christmas wish come true!   Many people also made comments about seeing our tree.   
Missing "home" right now just thinking about it.


----------



## disneyfanUSA

Just got back from SSR the resort was very beautiful! The only thing i have to complain about is that the pullout bed was as hard as a *ROCK!* and they only gave you a sheet and thin blanket i gave my kids our comforter.

Here our some pictures of the resort:

View from our balcony on the 4th floor of Grandstand!







The building next to ours!







The rock! With the comforter from the regular very comfortable bed. 






The kitchenette very handy!






Our towel animals left by mouse keeping and Thumper! 






TV.







Sorry about the mess

















Our door!






Garden area outside our building.






The building we stayed in. 






Grandstand pool!
















Springs











Carriage house!

















Bus stop!







We also ate dinner at turf club it was very good!! Artist palate was also very good.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks for the great photos, glad to hear you enjoyed your stay! We were there 9/1 to do the DVC tour! We loved the pool area...sorry abt the rock bed, they are suppose to be comfortable


----------



## ont/ohana

Thanks for the pictures, only 10 more days


----------



## tomandrobin

disneyfanUSA said:


> Just got back from SSR the resort was very beautiful! The only thing i have to complain about is that the pullout bed was as hard as a *ROCK!* and they only gave you a sheet and thin blanket i gave my kids our comforter.



Thanks for posting those very nice pictures of the resort!!

Did you call down to the fron desk and ask for additional blankets? 

Also, we have learned to take an air mattress on those trips where a sofa bed may be used. The kids actually put the mattress on top of the sofa bed mattress.


----------



## disneyfanUSA

tomandrobin said:


> Thanks for posting those very nice pictures of the resort!!
> 
> Did you call down to the fron desk and ask for additional blankets?
> 
> Also, we have learned to take an air mattress on those trips where a sofa bed may be used. The kids actually put the mattress on top of the sofa bed mattress.



Yes we did they brought us up one blanket it was pretty thick but i think they should provide a comforter for the pullout. We were actually talking about bringing an air mattress if we stay there again.


----------



## bpmorley

disneyfanUSA said:


> Just got back from SSR the resort was very beautiful! The only thing i have to complain about is that the pullout bed was as hard as a *ROCK!* and they only gave you a sheet and thin blanket i gave my kids our comforter.



Is that standard for a studio?  to just give a small blanket for the pullout?


----------



## BroganMc

Most sofabeds come with those hotel standard semi-plush blankets. The fleece-like ones. Not nearly warm enough for me, but then I'm a comforter gal.

BTW, I thought the bed had a bedspread not a comforter. It's not meant to be slept under, just decoration. Ours usually ends up stuffed in the corner.

What they need to do is go with the current Marriott style... a down comforter with a small decorative velvet runner along the bottom of the bed.


----------



## Doug7856

Wow DisneyfanUSA!  Thanks for the great photos!


----------



## Tinkerdreams

Thank you everyone that call SSR home.  I am currently looking into becoming a member and agonizing over which resort to make home - going through re-sale.  I would prefer going with SSR due to the "end date" of the contract and making the most of my membership.   

You all have convinced me with both your testimonies and pictures of how beautiful this resort looks and is.  Now all that's left is to decide which resale UY and number of points we want.   

I do have a question for anyone that has gone through re-sale.  Can you pay the MF on a monthly basis?


----------



## Nicoal13

Tinkerdreams said:


> Thank you everyone that call SSR home.  I am currently looking into becoming a member and agonizing over which resort to make home - going through re-sale.  I would prefer going with SSR due to the "end date" of the contract and making the most of my membership.
> 
> You all have convinced me with both your testimonies and pictures of how beautiful this resort looks and is.  Now all that's left is to decide which resale UY and number of points we want.
> 
> I do have a question for anyone that has gone through re-sale.  Can you pay the MF on a monthly basis?



Yes, you can have the MF deducted from a checking account on a monthly basis.

Good luck if you decided to purchase!


----------



## CAPco

My parents recently bought into the DVC and SSR is their home resort.  We will be staying there in February, and just reading what some of you have to say is making me extremely excited to visit!  Keep up the good stories and descriptions of SSR.  You're making me happier with each post!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

SSR Vets...May I please ask for your input?

We are planning a trip end of June...the GV is available, however a 2 bdr and 2 studios will work out better for our group...(and my pts) lol

We are having my DH's sister and family from CA....we will be putting our DIP to good use We fel very fortunate to do this as this will be our celebration of our 5 yr Fairytale Wedding Anniv..they all came for the wedding, so we are excited to provide their accomodations this trip

Our group will be 6 adults...kids...14, 11, 10, 8, 3, 2 and 1

So...the Springs or Granstand?? 1st Floor?? Any input would be great!

Thanks!!
(We now share our anniv date with our DD14mths!!)


----------



## tomandrobin

DisneyBride'03 said:


> SSR Vets...May I please ask for your input?
> 
> We are planning a trip end of June...the GV is available, however a 2 bdr and 2 studios will work out better for our group...(and my pts) lol
> 
> We are having my DH's sister and family from CA....we will be putting our DIP to good use We fel very fortunate to do this as this will be our celebration of our 5 yr Fairytale Wedding Anniv..they all came for the wedding, so we are excited to provide their accomodations this trip
> 
> Our group will be 6 adults...kids...14, 11, 10, 8, 3, 2 and 1
> 
> So...the Springs or Granstand?? 1st Floor?? Any input would be great!
> 
> Thanks!!
> (We now share our anniv date with our DD14mths!!)



Both are great locations. I would go for the Grand Stand since that is the fiist bus stop.


----------



## tjhsr

Grandstand section is a great location.And if you can get one of the buildings next to the pool and play area it would be even better with 7 kids.And its a short walk to the Carriage House and main pool.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## figment97

this is mostly just a test, so i can see if the cool SSR banner shows up for me... now that we are SSR owners (accepted just last night)

also to let you know that i love photography and plan on using my camera A LOT when we go down in june for our first DVC vacation.  i hope you don't get tired of my pictures.

cheers!


----------



## aclov

Just got back from a 1st time four night stay at SSR.     What a great resort!   I was a little scared because it's so big but I had requested Congress Park or the Springs and we ended up at the Springs.     We were close to everything including the spa which I enjoyed a facial and swedish massage, and the best part was I had two friends as guests and we all were able to get time slots at the same time.      The spa and fitness facilities are very up to date and we met a guest who was staying at OKW who said she just goes to SSR to use the facilities.   I highly recommend it.   

The main pool was not crowded at all.    We dined at both Artist's Palette and Turf's Bar and Grill and both were very good.    If your a drinker, definately try A Year of a Million Dream's drink, it comes with a light-up glow cube.

I was very happy with my stay and although I did miss BWV, I totally love what SSR has to offer.    We didn't have long wait's or crowded buses/boats either.   Very nice resort


----------



## aclov

I forgot to mention one disappointment is that we never we're able to find the walkway to DTD.    We ended up finding the boat after dinner and since it was dark it did take a while.       

One of my friends slept on the sleeper sofa and she made a comment that there was not enough padding or blankets, which I told her to call but she never did.    She didn't mention anything else, I guess since she was staying FREE she didn't want to complain.


----------



## sm4987

We'll I just got my reservations for December to stay at SSR.  I'm so happy to be going home!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

sm4987 said:


> We'll I just got my reservations for December to stay at SSR.  I'm so happy to be going home!!!!



What dates?


----------



## BroganMc

aclov said:


> I forgot to mention one disappointment is that we never we're able to find the walkway to DTD.    We ended up finding the boat after dinner and since it was dark it did take a while.



That walkway can be tricky to find on foot. It's in front of Congress Park, water side, and the entrance from the Springs is the first right past the road circle.

It helps to carry the resort map with you the first few times you walk around. Just until you get your bearings.


----------



## KevGuy

aclov said:
			
		

> The main pool was not crowded at all. We dined at both Artist's Palette and Turf's Bar and Grill and both were very good. If your a drinker, definately try A Year of a Million Dream's drink, it comes with a light-up glow cube.



I got the recipe for them and made those at my 4th of July Pool party and they went over big with everyone. I had blue glow glasses not just cubes!!



			
				aclov said:
			
		

> One of my friends slept on the sleeper sofa and she made a comment that there was not enough padding or blankets, which I told her to call but she never did. She didn't mention anything else, I guess since she was staying FREE she didn't want to complain.



Wow, I heard that they are more comfortable than some beds from a lot of people who stayed at SSR. But yea they only give you a thin blanket. Most give the comforter or top cover from the bedroom to those on the sleeper and they are fine.


----------



## javaj

We're staying at SSR for the first time in 26 days! I can't wait!

We have a 1-BR and 2 studios (my waitlist for the 2-BR to replace the studio+1BR never came through) for 6 adults and 2 children. We've requested Springs or Grandstand, and close to the Bus Stop since we have 2 71 year old grandparents (my parents) and 1 recovering post-chemo, post-radiation cancer patient (my sister).

We are so excited, we can't wait!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

So happy for all of you going home soon!
We are having our Grand Gathering next June! With our DIP, we are taking my mom, and DH's sister's family , and her SIl and family
W will be celebrating our Fairytale Wedding Anniv, 5 yrs, which is also our DD's b day! She will be 2 (I knew if I scheduled that c-section on our anniv..DH would be hooked to Disney trips ...lol) DS' 8th grade graduation


----------



## thepeach80

We just got back and loved it! We had a 3br villa and a studio in the Paddock. No one slept on the couch pulled out though so I can't comment on that.  We were right next to the pool and bus stop, we couldn't have had a better spot IMO. We were on the 2nd floor, but the elevator made sure we could get the stroller in and out of our villa and made getting everything packed up a little easier as well.  Our building was empty from what we could tell so it was like we were all alone, it was so nice and quiet.


----------



## BlakeNJ

javaj said:


> We're staying at SSR for the first time in 26 days! I can't wait!
> 
> We have a 1-BR and 2 studios (my waitlist for the 2-BR to replace the studio+1BR never came through) for 6 adults and 2 children. We've requested Springs or Grandstand, and close to the Bus Stop since we have 2 71 year old grandparents (my parents) and 1 recovering post-chemo, post-radiation cancer patient (my sister).
> 
> We are so excited, we can't wait!!!



Have a great trip!  Hugs to your sister for finishing her chemo/radiation treatment.  

Be sure you post a TR when you get back.  

Blakely


----------



## Natterjack9

I have a big family trip planned in March.  My mom and dad, sister and her family and my family all staying at SSR  for a week in a Grand Villa.  Has anyone stayed in the Villas with a large group?  Are we going to be on top of each other?  I have stayed at SSR last year in April in a 2BR, and honestly I have not seen the villas, as we bought sight unseen in '04, best investment I ever made.  Anyone have any thoughts, or am I concerned over nothing?     Both my sister and Mom have said they think there is not going to be any issues on space, but I wanted a differnt opinion.  (We have all been on vacation before, so being together for that long won't be a prob.)  Thanks guys.


----------



## Dusted

Natterjack- The Grand villas are quite large and well spaced.  I don't remember if you said how many people exactly were going, but we toured them a couple times and couldn't believe how big they were.  They had a nice living room with seating, a nice dining room table, balcony, etc.  The Virtual tour on line seems true to size....

I remember a good amount of closets for luggage etc,,,

My only concern is that if you  need the pull outs, then it might get a bit snug for storage of clothing, maybe?

Again, haven't stayed there yet, but loved our tour!


----------



## tjkraz

Natterjack9 said:


> I have a big family trip planned in March.  My mom and dad, sister and her family and my family all staying at SSR  for a week in a Grand Villa.  Has anyone stayed in the Villas with a large group?  Are we going to be on top of each other?



A Grand Villa has three bedrooms.  The master suite has a king-sized bed.  The other two bedrooms each have two queen-sized beds.  You didn't give any exact numbers but the logical arrangement would appear to be mom and dad in the master, your family in one bedroom and sister's family in the second bedroom.  Your comfort would seem to largely depend:

1.  Are you OK not having the master bedroom?
2.  Will your family and sis' family each fit comfortably in a room with two queens?  

There is also a sofabed in the living room.  Young kids may not mind sleeping there, but their presence could put a bit of a damper on the rest of the group.  Unless you've got an extremely sound sleeper on that sofabed, nobody from the group will be able to use the living room, kitchen, dining room or balcony until that person is awake.  

The Grand Villas are two stories tall with vaulted ceilings, a full dining room and many other wonderful amenities.  Technically they sleep 12 (two on each bed including the sofa), but I think 8-10 is about the upper limit for maintaining that true luxury feel.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## BroganMc

tjkraz said:


> The Grand Villas are two stories tall with vaulted ceilings, a full dining room and many other wonderful amenities.



Another voice saying how huge they are. In fact, they seem bigger than my 4 bedroom 2 and a half bath house. That dining room and kitchen is definitely bigger.

I'd love to stay in one with my family but I'm too cheap to spring for the points. Maybe if I ever get another special occasion grand gathering together. For now, all my siblings want to play the boring route of keeping their kids in school all year long. (But then considering one has 7 in the family, another 5 and the third 4, it would be tough to fit two families plus us. Why do I have to be related to such breeders?!  )

P.S. I'm headed down in another week (actually staying at SSR the 14-23). Any requests while I'm down there?


----------



## Tinkerdreams

Hi BroganMc,

I see you're an early bird too!  Take lots of pictures for sharing and see what you can find out about the CR construction (pictures also).  Have a great time!!


----------



## BlakeNJ

disneyfanUSA said:


> Just got back from SSR the resort was very beautiful! The only thing i have to complain about is that the pullout bed was as hard as a *ROCK!* and they only gave you a sheet and thin blanket i gave my kids our comforter.



Great pictures.  I especially like the picture of the room number!  I always think I'll remember what room we were in, but then I forget!  Great idea.  Your kids are adorable.  How did you like the All-Stars?  We might stay there a few nights in November. Glad you had a great trip.

Blakely


----------



## goaliewife

We will be there in 5 days.   

Can't wait to see it and then come back and report on our trip.  This will be our first "welcome home."


----------



## bpmorley

BlakeNJ said:


> Great pictures.  I especially like the picture of the room number!  I always think I'll remember what room we were in, but then I forget!  Great idea.  Your kids are adorable.  How did you like the All-Stars?  We might stay there a few nights in November. Glad you had a great trip.
> 
> Blakely



I always bring the checkout/DME envelope home.  It has the room number on it.


----------



## Natterjack9

tjkraz said:


> A Grand Villa has three bedrooms.  The master suite has a king-sized bed.  The other two bedrooms each have two queen-sized beds.  You didn't give any exact numbers but the logical arrangement would appear to be mom and dad in the master, your family in one bedroom and sister's family in the second bedroom.  Your comfort would seem to largely depend:
> 
> 1.  Are you OK not having the master bedroom?
> 2.  Will your family and sis' family each fit comfortably in a room with two queens?
> 
> There is also a sofabed in the living room.  Young kids may not mind sleeping there, but their presence could put a bit of a damper on the rest of the group.  Unless you've got an extremely sound sleeper on that sofabed, nobody from the group will be able to use the living room, kitchen, dining room or balcony until that person is awake.
> 
> The Grand Villas are two stories tall with vaulted ceilings, a full dining room and many other wonderful amenities.  Technically they sleep 12 (two on each bed including the sofa), but I think 8-10 is about the upper limit for maintaining that true luxury feel.
> 
> Hope that helps.




Thanks for all of the relpys.  Yes, we will have ten total.  Grandma and Grandpa get the master, which everyone is o.k. with.  We have one bedroom with my sister and her family in the other.  The kids are 12, 12, 11, and 7 and spend tons of time together (they go to the same school) so that won't be a problem either.  they are planning on sleeping in the Living room I think, but we will see when we get there.

thanks again, and now we REALLY can't wait until we get home!


----------



## tomandrobin

Natterjack9 said:


> Thanks for all of the relpys.  Yes, we will have ten total.  Grandma and Grandpa get the master, which everyone is o.k. with.  We have one bedroom with my sister and her family in the other.  The kids are 12, 12, 11, and 7 and spend tons of time together (they go to the same school) so that won't be a problem either.  they are planning on sleeping in the Living room I think, but we will see when we get there.
> 
> thanks again, and now we REALLY can't wait until we get home!



Sounds like a really nice trip coming up for you and your family.


----------



## yaksack

subscribing


----------



## popstar7867

I am beyond excited right now!!!!  My vacation has creeped up on me so fast since I've begun working again!  I own a dance studio in MA so dancing 20+ hours a week has kept me pretty busy!  I'm def in need of a quick getaway!  This will be my first time home to Saratoga since buying in May!  I'm so excited!!!  We will be staying in a studio at Saratoga 10/4-10/7 and then switching over for our last night at the Grand Floridian!!!!!!!! Disney here we come!


----------



## GANUT4WDW

We just returned from a 4 night stay at Saratoga Springs.  This was our first stay there and my kids and I absolutely loved it!   We stayed in the Congress Park section in a studio.  I even called my guide while I was there to inquire about adding on there.   They have something planned all through the week so that even if you didn't want to go into the parks - you'd never run out of things to do!


----------



## ont/ohana

Just returned from 9 great days at SSR.  Another trip home and everything went perfect, great room location, great view and friendly staff. Here's looking forward to the next stay.


----------



## BroganMc

To the recent SSR visitors:

Are they still doing the poolside movies? And if so where? Grandstand pool?

Second question, how have the crowds been on the busses, pool, etc.?


----------



## bsusanmb

Ok, here on our 10th day, and have stayed at SSR 4 times now.  Love SSR except the sheets...they DO NOT FIT THE BEDS!  This king size bed has a sheet on it that doesn't even tuck in on the sides at all...it doesn't even touch the bottom of the mattress....and DD and SIL had a studio and they had same problem with the queen size.  I have written in all of my reviews for Disney that the sheets are awful and don't fit...anyone else have the same problem????  I guess I will have to bring my own sheets from now on...I just don't get it...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I thought I read somewhere awhile ago that Disney was "upgrading" linens/towels at resorts...perhaps starting this fall??? I did read a timetable but darned if I can recall where!! Sorry about the sheets...that just doesn't make sense 
Makalya is a cutie!


----------



## dznymom1

I am at SSV right now and loving it again!  We are in the Grandstand which we requested and I am very pleased with the location.  We also loved Congress Park last time but wanted to try something new.  It is quiet at this pool, but I think the Love Bugs are sort of driving people away and the weather has been unsettled which might also be a factor.  We are enjoying the resort so much that we haven't made it to a park yet, and we arrived yesterday morning.  Our room was ready before noon when we checked in which is unheard of at BWV these days!  

About the sheets - It is the same at all of the DVC resorts which is why I keep a king fitted sheet in my Owner's Locker.  One of those little things that bugs me but easy enough to resolve.  Housekeeping has been a little weird, but the room is clean and stocked.  

Don't tell anyone, but I am one of the non-existent owners of other resorts that uses my points here by choice    I love Saratoga Springs!


----------



## graygables

bsusanmb said:


> Ok, here on our 10th day, and have stayed at SSR 4 times now.  Love SSR except the sheets...they DO NOT FIT THE BEDS!  This king size bed has a sheet on it that doesn't even tuck in on the sides at all...it doesn't even touch the bottom of the mattress....and DD and SIL had a studio and they had same problem with the queen size.  I have written in all of my reviews for Disney that the sheets are awful and don't fit...anyone else have the same problem????  I guess I will have to bring my own sheets from now on...I just don't get it...



2 words for you: Owner's Locker.  I keep sheets (in a range of sizes) so that all the beds have our own luxurious sheets, soft, and NO ITCHY RASHES from whatever the heck they're using to wash the tiny things in.  At the end of the stay, I wash them and pack them back up, ready for the next time.  They are also handy to pack glassware in the Locker...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

SShhh...I will keep your secret!! lol
I cant wait to our SSR trip!! I am going to request Grandstand...the pool there looks great...and thta is great your room was ready so early!!!
Have a great time!!!


----------



## allaboutmm

All these little tibits are good to know . Even though I will be at SSR in 8 days, it will be through my friend who own DVC (OKW). But, my DH and I just bought into to DVC,SSR,(passed ROFR-just waiting for the other paper work know). Our "first trip home" will be next fall. We have already talked about one of the lockers and what we should put in them-sheets-great idea!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

BroganMc said:


> To the recent SSR visitors:
> 
> Are they still doing the poolside movies? And if so where? Grandstand pool?
> 
> Second question, how have the crowds been on the busses, pool, etc.?



I was there in June and there were no poolside movies.  We were disappointed as we were only there for a long weekend without doing the parks.  We did plan on watching movies by the pool.  Rumor was that they moved the screen over to BCV.


----------



## ont/ohana

Hi there BROGANMC
The movies were on, Sun, and Wed for sure at the main pool.  THey played Ice princess and Eight below(skipped that one).  When you check in they give you a timetable of the activities going on.  Have fun!


----------



## dznymom1

I am at SSV now and the activity sheet shows Movies at High Rock Springs Pool.  This week is A Goofy Movie on Monday, Toy Story 2 on Wed and the Haunted Mansion on Friday.  "All movies begin at 8:15PM.  Movies may be cancelled due to inclement weather."


----------



## bpmorley

dznymom1 said:


> I am at SSV now and the activity sheet shows Movies at High Rock Springs Pool.  This week is A Goofy Movie on Monday, Toy Story 2 on Wed and the Haunted Mansion on Friday.  "All movies begin at 8:15PM.  Movies may be cancelled due to inclement weather."



That's cool.  Maybe they'll still be there in December when we arrive


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just got back from a wonderful week at SSR.  Met Ont/Ohana in the hot tub on our first full day.  We had a great stay in a studio with no kids...  Spent the whole week golfing at Magnolia, Palm and Osprey Ridge.  Lots of good meals at DTD, and yummy drinks at the pool bar.  Can't wait till the next trip to Disney in March.  I love SSR but for fun we are going to stay at BCV on our next trip.


----------



## ont/ohana

Hey Disney Mama,
It was great to meet you guys!!  At the pool, resort, and DTD!!
SSR still is our favourite resort and we had a great time.  The kids said they wanted to come back and not do the parks!!LOL


----------



## tomandrobin

> Just got back from a wonderful week at SSR.  Met Ont/Ohana in the hot tub on our first full day.  We had a great stay in a studio with no kids...  Spent the whole week golfing at Magnolia, Palm and Osprey Ridge.  Lots of good meals at DTD, and yummy drinks at the pool bar.



Funny, recently it was stated that DVC owners don't go to Disney to golf and go to DTD. 

Glad to see you had a great trip!


----------



## bsusanmb

Well, having paid  for 700 points and the dues each month, I think that we should get sheets that fit the mattresses!  This isn't a luxury, it's a necessity...I did a tour that included the laundry...I should have posed this issue then...not complaining about the money I paid..just want to know if the powers that be even know how awful those sheets are!


----------



## zackspal

SSR Owners [290 pts] Love the resort.  Very quiet & Laid Back, But we do stay in other places, Never the same place 2 x in a row, next 2 visits r BWV Nov 2007, & AKV April 2008.  Next SSR will prob be Nov 2008


----------



## NJMermaid

We are SSR owners, who are using our points for a Disney Cruise this November.  We bought DVC on a cruise last year, loved cruise, so booked another.  Can we go to visit SSR after we get off the Magic on Saturday?


----------



## bpmorley

tomandrobin said:


> Funny, recently it was stated that DVC owners don't go to Disney to golf and go to DTD.
> 
> Glad to see you had a great trip!



We go to sit by the pool and drink, then go to DTD to eat & drink.  We rarely do the parks anymore


----------



## bpmorley

NJMermaid said:


> We are SSR owners, who are using our points for a Disney Cruise this November.  We bought DVC on a cruise last year, loved cruise, so booked another.  Can we go to visit SSR after we get off the Magic on Saturday?



Sure you could.


----------



## popstar7867

I still can't believe I'm fortunate to be going on my first trip as a DVC owner!  I also can't believe that I'm 21 and staying at the grand floridian!!!!!! I'm over the top excited and can't believe I'll be in Disney world for Halloween fun in just two days!!!!  I'm really excited to try my home resort, SSR, of course!  Any tips on things to do, see, etc while at the resort?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

popstar7867 said:


> I still can't believe I'm fortunate to be going on my first trip as a DVC owner! I also can't believe that I'm 21 and staying at the grand floridian!!!!!! I'm over the top excited and can't believe I'll be in Disney world for Halloween fun in just two days!!!! I'm really excited to try my home resort, SSR, of course! Any tips on things to do, see, etc while at the resort?


 

Congrats!  I am impressed with your success at your age!  Have a Magical trip!


----------



## BroganMc

popstar7867 said:


> I still can't believe I'm fortunate to be going on my first trip as a DVC owner!  I also can't believe that I'm 21 and staying at the grand floridian!!!!!! I'm over the top excited and can't believe I'll be in Disney world for Halloween fun in just two days!!!!  I'm really excited to try my home resort, SSR, of course!  Any tips on things to do, see, etc while at the resort?



First off CONGRATS! If I had the chance to visit Disney regularly at 21 I would have been overjoyed.

I still pinch myself now and again though I'm several years older and have visited for several years now. October is my favorite time to go too. It's my birthday (today by the way); I get to wear a Halloween costume and go trick-or-treating like I was a kid again; I can go over to EPCOT and sample exotic foods with F&W; and at SSR I can (st)roll over to DTD for some shopping and nightlife (if only I hung out with 21 yr olds who liked clubbing, after 30 adults get very boring).

Tips at SSR?

1) One morning get up with the birds. Stroll over to Artist's Palette wth your refillable mug and fill up with coffee or hot chocolate. (The mornings can get a bit nippy.) It doesn't matter how dressed up you are. Just take that cuppa and go for a stroll around the resort. (There's the Congress Park loop where you can see the lake at it's calmest before everyone hits DTD. The Paddocks loop where you get to see the biggest inner resort waterways. Lots of ducks, swans and critters are up and about then. The Carousel/Grandstand loop is where you can walk through the golf course fields, looking like horse paddocks there, and make your way back around by the GS pool.)

Whatever loop you do, head back to Artist's Pallette at the end. Grab some hot breakfast, a cool drink (by 8-9 it starts getting warm), and go eat by the pool or on your room balcony. Watch the resort come alive as people head to the busses.

Best done between 7-10am.

2) If you're a shopper, walk over to DTD for a hot breakfast sandwich at Earl of Sandwich and crowdless shopping in Marketplace. Best done before 11am. By 11am (when the ferries start running), Marketplace crowds form. Hop on the ferry for a ride back to the Carriage House.

3) If you feel like strutting your 21 y.o. wild side, plan an evening at West Side and Pleasure Island. Ferry over to DTD for an early dinner (before 8pm most restaurants are walk-ins, after 9pm they have live bands). Enjoy a specialty drink (now that you're 21 you can legally do this) with your meal. Then walk around Pleasure Island. Use your Plus ticket for entry to all the clubs. There's dancing, comedy and at the Adventurer's Club there's a bit of surrealistic fantasy as you become a guest of a 1930's speakeasy. Stay out as late as you want. The ferries stop running at 11:30pm-midnight, but you can walk home via Congress Park (just make sure you have a friend with you for extra safety sake). Oh and beware the pathways can look different after dark so have a resort map handy in case you get disoriented. The lights of DTD look spectacular glittering on the lake at night.

4) When you find yourself in the park and it gets hot and/or crowded around noontime, hop a bus back to SSR. Go for a few turns down High Rock Springs waterslide and relax with all your fellow owners. No matter what, they tend to find their way over by 3-4pm.

If you're looking for more private time at the pool, pick the Grandstand or Paddocks' pools. Mid-day they are near dead. (Carry your bathing suit in your day backpack and you can just hop off the bus by the nearest pool and change in the bathroom.)

5) For the day you visit Magic Kingdom for the Halloween party, if you have an AP go in early (around the time of the afternoon parade) in your costume. Go get a personal pumpkin pie at the Main Street Bakery, a drink and sit just outside to see the parade pass you by. People will be having a hard time deciding which is the more interesting sight: the parade floats or the costumed adult munching away in the corner. (My dad and I had the best time doing this our first year, both of us dressed as pirates. I think folks worried we might be pillaging early.)

6) There are a lot of other tips for daily use of SSR. Just read through this thread and you'll find them. One thing I'd absolutely do is ask for an extra resort map at check-in. It'll take a few trips around the resort by foot before you know where you are going.


----------



## bsusanmb

Has anyone ever done the activities that are offered like the ceramics etc?  Since we go 5 weeks a year, I would just like to enjoy the amenities of the resort.


----------



## CheapMom

Happy Birthday, BroganMc!!!!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Photo taken at SSR on the bridge.


----------



## tomandrobin

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## tomandrobin

popstar7867 said:


> I still can't believe I'm fortunate to be going on my first trip as a DVC owner!  I also can't believe that I'm 21 and staying at the grand floridian!!!!!!



Wow, fortunate indeed! I was 34 years old before my first Disney trip. It took me 6 more years until my second trip.

Have a great time!


----------



## BlakeNJ

Happy Birthday BroganMc!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamaprincess

Happy b-day BroganMc!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Great photo DisneyMama......happy b day Brogan...how many candles?


----------



## nezy

I know a Brogan McCleary-but probably not the same Brogan Mc as here!

Anyway, question about Turf Club.  I have never eaten there. When I satyed at SSR it was not yet open. However my list visti to the world I stopped by SSR just for a visit and to hear "Welcome Home" (we were at a non-DVC resort, although on Property POR).  Anyway, I took a peak. It looks great.  Any experiences?


----------



## aclov

My two girlfriends and I ate there last month on our trip.    My dish was okay but they really enjoyed what they ate.    One of my friends had lamb.   We had the Year of A Million Dreams drink which was great!    The onion rings are also very good.      We were on the DDP so it was alot of food.      We were seated in one of the front tables so I didn't get to see the entire restaurant, I did notice outside dining too.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

ok..I am soo excited...I will be at SSR sooner that I thought!! SWA had some great fares...so I was able to get into SSR in a studio for a quick weekend SOLO!! OMG...no kids or DH what will I do?????
Am arriving on Thursday , leaving Saturday so only 31 pts


----------



## Muushka

Hello SSR lovers!  

Well, this VWL Groupie is here at your resort for a taste of SSR.  I have to say, the SSR villa's interiors are the loveliest of any DVC resort that I have stayed at (VWL, BWV, BCV, OKW, HHI!).

We are in a 1 bedroom and really enjoying it.  The landscaping is beautiful.  We are in the Springs section and it is an easy walk over to the AP and the pool area.  I feel kind of bad because we have a car and this would be a great location for someone without a car.  We told them when we checked in that we had a car, so I guess they don't take that sort of thing into consideration.  We were able to check in at 10:30 in the AM.  Awesome!

I love that we get the 10% discount at the AP.  That is nice.  We are on the dining plan, but do a little OOP.  

I don't think we will be eating at the Turf Club.  My husband is getting 'steak-ed out' and that is about all he would eat there.  But the outside area is very pleasant.  I had my coffee this morning there (it was raining and cold inside).  I asked permission and they said that was fine.  They start serving lunch at 11, so I would not be there after that.

So, in conclusion, I love your resort  .  Our hearts belong to VWL (we're groupies, what can I say???) but I love that there are such great choices with DVC.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Glad to hear you are having a great time!! And you got into your room so quickly!!


----------



## pennst8r

We leave next week!  It will be our first trip, and we can't wait!  

Thanks for all the information throughout this thread.

And bsusanmb, I LOVE the lion in your signature!!!


----------



## popstar7867

BroganMc said:


> First off CONGRATS! If I had the chance to visit Disney regularly at 21 I would have been overjoyed.
> 
> I still pinch myself now and again though I'm several years older and have visited for several years now. October is my favorite time to go too. It's my birthday (today by the way); I get to wear a Halloween costume and go trick-or-treating like I was a kid again; I can go over to EPCOT and sample exotic foods with F&W; and at SSR I can (st)roll over to DTD for some shopping and nightlife (if only I hung out with 21 yr olds who liked clubbing, after 30 adults get very boring).
> 
> Tips at SSR?
> 
> 1) One morning get up with the birds. Stroll over to Artist's Palette wth your refillable mug and fill up with coffee or hot chocolate. (The mornings can get a bit nippy.) It doesn't matter how dressed up you are. Just take that cuppa and go for a stroll around the resort. (There's the Congress Park loop where you can see the lake at it's calmest before everyone hits DTD. The Paddocks loop where you get to see the biggest inner resort waterways. Lots of ducks, swans and critters are up and about then. The Carousel/Grandstand loop is where you can walk through the golf course fields, looking like horse paddocks there, and make your way back around by the GS pool.)
> 
> Whatever loop you do, head back to Artist's Pallette at the end. Grab some hot breakfast, a cool drink (by 8-9 it starts getting warm), and go eat by the pool or on your room balcony. Watch the resort come alive as people head to the busses.
> 
> Best done between 7-10am.
> 
> 2) If you're a shopper, walk over to DTD for a hot breakfast sandwich at Earl of Sandwich and crowdless shopping in Marketplace. Best done before 11am. By 11am (when the ferries start running), Marketplace crowds form. Hop on the ferry for a ride back to the Carriage House.
> 
> 3) If you feel like strutting your 21 y.o. wild side, plan an evening at West Side and Pleasure Island. Ferry over to DTD for an early dinner (before 8pm most restaurants are walk-ins, after 9pm they have live bands). Enjoy a specialty drink (now that you're 21 you can legally do this) with your meal. Then walk around Pleasure Island. Use your Plus ticket for entry to all the clubs. There's dancing, comedy and at the Adventurer's Club there's a bit of surrealistic fantasy as you become a guest of a 1930's speakeasy. Stay out as late as you want. The ferries stop running at 11:30pm-midnight, but you can walk home via Congress Park (just make sure you have a friend with you for extra safety sake). Oh and beware the pathways can look different after dark so have a resort map handy in case you get disoriented. The lights of DTD look spectacular glittering on the lake at night.
> 
> 4) When you find yourself in the park and it gets hot and/or crowded around noontime, hop a bus back to SSR. Go for a few turns down High Rock Springs waterslide and relax with all your fellow owners. No matter what, they tend to find their way over by 3-4pm.
> 
> If you're looking for more private time at the pool, pick the Grandstand or Paddocks' pools. Mid-day they are near dead. (Carry your bathing suit in your day backpack and you can just hop off the bus by the nearest pool and change in the bathroom.)
> 
> 5) For the day you visit Magic Kingdom for the Halloween party, if you have an AP go in early (around the time of the afternoon parade) in your costume. Go get a personal pumpkin pie at the Main Street Bakery, a drink and sit just outside to see the parade pass you by. People will be having a hard time deciding which is the more interesting sight: the parade floats or the costumed adult munching away in the corner. (My dad and I had the best time doing this our first year, both of us dressed as pirates. I think folks worried we might be pillaging early.)
> 
> 6) There are a lot of other tips for daily use of SSR. Just read through this thread and you'll find them. One thing I'd absolutely do is ask for an extra resort map at check-in. It'll take a few trips around the resort by foot before you know where you are going.


Thanks so much for the tips!!!!  I'm sooooo excited!  When my Boyfriend and I visited SSR on the DVC tour we loveeed the resort!! Can't wait to be there soon!!! Two more nights of work and then off to a much needed vaca!


----------



## nezy

DisneyBride 03
OMG I am so jealous! What a great thing to be able to do. I have been thinking about doing that-just stealing a weekend away by myself.

I have some free JetBlue flights that I would like to use. Maybe when the kids don't have so many things to do on the weekend-soccer, baseball, Irish fottball cheerleading!! 

So what are your solo plans?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

As I said..I am still in shock...he always makes a joke he has ROFR for my trip planning...lol

I will be there just for 3 days...no parks....cause then I will miss my kids more...shop at DTD...maybe a nice dinner...something at the Spa....
Feel free to join me!!  Definately want to see WL and GF with Christmas decorations up!


----------



## nezy

Might I suggest going to Cal. Grill. I think you can just go up for apps and a drink in the lounge area.  That is what I did w/ a few of my friends-no husbands or kids.  It was great.

Actually going to the parks w/o the kids is a different experience. You can definately do it though just do something different. For example, when i go w/ my kids I usally don't drink any alcohol. Without them my friends and I toured EPCOT.  We had wine in Italy, beer in Germany. EPCOT is s good choice w/out kids!  Also. lots to do at DTD and PI. Have fun!
When are you going?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

THurs, Dec 13 to Sat the 15th...

I like your idea..especially since we rushed through dinner there last month with DD14 mths!! She was great...but I wouldnt take a young one there again...she is great at restaurants...but I do believe now that Cal Grill is an adult experience.
EPCOT would be the one park I would do....like you had mentioned. I can see myself sitting on a bench on Main Street in MK crying I miss my family...lol so no MVMCP for me!!! lol
The Spa at SSR just faxed me over their menu...however, I think I would like EPCOT more and I can shop too!!
My friends here think I am crazy....they dont get how you can stay at SSR by yourself..I even offered for a few of them to join me, knowing they would decline..lol...why does it seem only Disney Lovin' people are here??!!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Anybody know where I can see floor plans showing a dedicated 2 bedroom and a 2 bedroom lockoff?

thanks.


----------



## soozaay

ibouncetoo said:


> Anybody know where I can see floor plans showing a dedicated 2 bedroom and a 2 bedroom lockoff?
> 
> thanks.


 

Here ya go!
http://www.****************/SSRTwoBedroom.html


----------



## ibouncetoo

Susie, could you PM me with the link...the DIS is filtering it.


----------



## soozaay

ibouncetoo said:


> Susie, could you PM me with the link...the DIS is filtering it.


 
you got it....it's on it's way!


----------



## tomandrobin

Apparrenly the filter won't let you link to the disney site either.


----------



## ibouncetoo

nope, link doesn't work either (plus it filters in the PM message to).

I've asked Susie to e-mail me.

Thanks kids!


----------



## pennst8r

Has anyone checked in late?  Our flights times were changed...again!...and now we probably won't be at SSR until about midnight. 

Just wondering if there will still be someone to help us get our bags to our rooms.


----------



## Tinkerdreams

If you are unhappy with the change they made to your flight, then call the airline and tell them to move you to a flight that is closer to the time you originally booked for.  I've done that in the past and the airline accommodated us.  If I wanted to leave and arrive at another time, I would have looked for a flight at that time.  

Sometimes I think that the airlines just don't get it...


----------



## pennst8r

Tinkerdreams said:


> If you are unhappy with the change they made to your flight, then call the airline and tell them to move you to a flight that is closer to the time you originally booked for.  I've done that in the past and the airline accommodated us.  If I wanted to leave and arrive at another time, I would have looked for a flight at that time.
> 
> Sometimes I think that the airlines just don't get it...



We tried.  It was a late flight to begin with, which was ok since the kids didn't have to take another day off.   But now it gets in at 11pm.   The airline won't switch the flights unless it's been over an hour change....it's about 50 minutes!   I can live with the late night...just wondering if we'll have to find our room in the dark by ourselves!


----------



## tomandrobin

pennst8r said:


> Has anyone checked in late?  Our flights times were changed...again!...and now we probably won't be at SSR until about midnight.
> 
> Just wondering if there will still be someone to help us get our bags to our rooms.



We had a flight get delayed 5 hours because of storms. We checked in at 3:30 am. Bell service to us and our bags to our room. We got to ride in one of those golf carts.


----------



## pennst8r

tomandrobin said:


> We had a flight get delayed 5 hours because of storms. We checked in at 3:30 am. Bell service to us and our bags to our room. We got to ride in one of those golf carts.



Thanks!  I'm just trying to get everything together today, and wondered.  At least there shouldn't be a line!


----------



## lyzziesmom

I checked in around midnight last month and they offered to have Bell Services not only take our bags to our rooms, but they would also take US to our rooms! It was great, checkin was fast and thorough, and there was no crowd at that late hour. Our only problem was getting a little bit lost. The maps are confusing, the buildings are not clearly marked, and there is very little lighting. That place was DARK!! But the checkin process itself went very smoothly. Call a couple days before you arrive and let them know you'll be there very late. That's what we did and we got our requested location of the Springs section for all three of our rooms, the rooms were held for us since they knew we'd be a late arrival.


----------



## tomandrobin

pennst8r said:


> Thanks!  I'm just trying to get everything together today, and wondered.  At least there shouldn't be a line!



No lines, but your luck, there will be four other families on your flight, all going to SSR. You end up last in line and there is only one person working the counter.  

You have to feel a little bad for the Disney employees at the airport, bell service and the check-in counter who basically have nothing to do during the night. 

Oh, I hope you don't have your heart set on getting a DTD view. With that late of a check-in, you will be lucky to end up with any view.


----------



## tomandrobin

lyzziesmom said:


> I checked in around midnight last month and they offered to have Bell Services not only take our bags to our rooms, but they would also take US to our rooms! It was great, checkin was fast and thorough, and there was no crowd at that late hour. Our only problem was getting a little bit lost. The maps are confusing, the buildings are not clearly marked, and there is very little lighting. That place was DARK!! But the checkin process itself went very smoothly.



Wow....You think SSR is dark at night? We always comment on how bright the resort looks at night. There are lights everywere, even on the paths.


----------



## BlakeNJ

Tinkerdreams said:


> If you are unhappy with the change they made to your flight, then call the airline and tell them to move you to a flight that is closer to the time you originally booked for.  I've done that in the past and the airline accommodated us.  If I wanted to leave and arrive at another time, I would have looked for a flight at that time.
> 
> Sometimes I think that the airlines just don't get it...



I have done the same thing myself with great success--and my flight was only changed by 1 hour but I was afraid I would miss my Fantasmic Dinner Package!!  They just don't understand....


----------



## mamaprincess

Hi guys

Just dropping in to say hello and to lament that we will not be going on our December trip so no SSR trip for now.   We are going  somewhere else in November.  I'm already having withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi all!  
We just added SSR on to our original contract at BCV.  What a pretty resort!  I love being able to take transportation other than a bus to get around the world.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Congrats!!

I cant wait to visit again in a few mths!! And actually STAY


----------



## DVCsince02

Thanks!  Everyone has been so welcoming!


----------



## Dusted

Hello all.  I've been ready and lurking for some time.  Trip will be here in just over a week!!! 

I requested a studio with a DTD view, I really wanted to watch the boats and the lights over there, etc...


However, my walking has just started to turn to a bit more like waddling.  Should I scrap the view for the proximity to main pool and food?  Are those rooms that much closer?  What kind of views do they have?  Can you see the pool?

Anxious and excited!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dusted




----------



## loribell

Dusted said:


> Hello all.  I've been ready and lurking for some time.  Trip will be here in just over a week!!!
> 
> I requested a studio with a DTD view, I really wanted to watch the boats and the lights over there, etc...
> 
> 
> However, my walking has just started to turn to a bit more like waddling.  Should I scrap the view for the proximity to main pool and food?  Are those rooms that much closer?  What kind of views do they have?  Can you see the pool?
> 
> Anxious and excited!
> 
> Thanks so much!



The Springs is definetly closer to High Rock Springs pool & Artist Pallet. The view I have had were of garden type area, really beautiful. The Grandstand also has one building that is very close to that area also. If you could get in to building 8501- 8836 you would be in that closer area. Their are also some rooms with pool views of the Grandstand pool. 

When you get to check in ask what is available in those areas. Here is a link to the map so you can see which buildings might be best. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## aclov

Dusted said:


> Hello all.  I've been ready and lurking for some time.  Trip will be here in just over a week!!!
> 
> I requested a studio with a DTD view, I really wanted to watch the boats and the lights over there, etc...
> 
> 
> However, my walking has just started to turn to a bit more like waddling.  Should I scrap the view for the proximity to main pool and food?  Are those rooms that much closer?  What kind of views do they have?  Can you see the pool?
> 
> Anxious and excited!
> 
> Thanks so much!



Last month when I went, I was in the Springs area.   It was perfect location,  close to the main building with the restaurants, main pool, spa and fitness room, laundry and recreation room.      SSR is really big.   I took a walk one morning and was so glad that I was in the Springs area.   If I had a car, I wouldn't mind staying in another building maybe.    I had a nice water fountain view.


----------



## tomandrobin

mamaprincess said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just dropping in to say hello and to lament that we will not be going on our December trip so no SSR trip for now.   We are going  somewhere else in November.  I'm already having withdrawal symptoms.



Aw, sorry to hear you had to cancel your WDW trip in December. Hopefully your trip in November will ease your pain!


----------



## tomandrobin

loribell said:


> The Springs is definetly closer to High Rock Springs pool & Artist Pallet. The view I have had were of garden type area, really beautiful. The Grandstand also has one building that is very close to that area also. If you could get in to building 8501- 8836 you would be in that closer area. Their are also some rooms with pool views of the Grandstand pool.
> 
> When you get to check in ask what is available in those areas. Here is a link to the map so you can see which buildings might be best. Good luck and have fun.



Definately agree! Springs or first building at Grandstand.

If you have a car, it really doesn't matter. If your wife is has difficulty walking, call the front desk and have them send a cart over to pick her up.


----------



## nzdisneymom

We're heading down to SSR next week for Thurs - Sun, staying in a studio. We won't get in til after 9 pm so I called to put in two notes - one, later arrival, and two, request for a non-first-floor room.  We so enjoy sitting out on the balcony and don't want to end up with a patio since that's part of what we enjoy about staying at DVC locations.  We were at OKW last month and had a first-floor studio and while we used the railed-off-patio, we didn't enjoy it as much as we do the upper floors.

Anyway, we've had a stressful few weeks and are looking fwd to having some down-time at WDW!  Yay for DVC making it so much easier for us to enjoy.


----------



## macman752

nzdisneymom said:


> ... We were at OKW last month and had a first-floor studio and while we used the railed-off-patio, we didn't enjoy it as much as we do the upper floors....



Water balloons are much more effective when launched from the upper floors.


----------



## Mamadis

Jusr passed ROFR with our first DVC purchase.Can't wait to close so we can plan our first trip  "home" Add us to the list of SSR lovers.


----------



## Dusted

Congrats!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Mamadis said:


> Jusr passed ROFR with our first DVC purchase.Can't wait to close so we can plan our first trip  "home" Add us to the list of SSR lovers.



  Congrats and Welcome Home


----------



## 2disneydads

We became SSR owners through an add-on contract.  We had our first visit this past August.  Our girls loved the pool and water attractions in the new pool area.  We thought that the theming was excellent, and we enjoyed a simple dinner at Artist's Palette.  We are happy to be owners at SSR.


----------



## bpmorley

nzdisneymom said:


> , and two, request for a non-first-floor room.  We so enjoy sitting out on the balcony and don't want to end up with a patio since that's part of what we enjoy about staying at DVC locations.  We were at OKW last month and had a first-floor studio and while we used the railed-off-patio, we didn't enjoy it as much as we do the upper floors.



That should be an easy request to fill.  75% of the rooms are not on the first floor.  

We'd rather have a room on the top floor ourselves


----------



## mamaprincess

tomandrobin said:


> Aw, sorry to hear you had to cancel your WDW trip in December. Hopefully your trip in November will ease your pain!



Thanks.  I'm a little sad because Cristmas at WDW is my absolute favorite!  Hopefully, we will be able to go back to WDW in August for my youngest DD's b-day.

Meanwhile, I'll just lurk here and get my fix of pixie dust from other peoples SSR/WDW trips.


----------



## TLCDisney

Our first trip as SSR owners and all four kids, my sister and father-in-law are joining us!  

I owned at BWV when I was married to my kids dad but he got it in the divorce.  

My husband and I looked into SSR while on our honeymoon last year and bought a month later. I'm soooo excited to take my son, 5, there for his first visit! My daughter has been three times but can't remember most of it and my two step-daughters have never been either. SSR is beautiful, I still have BWV in my heart but after not being a member for four years I am just so happy to be back home.


----------



## nezy

I hope you have a great trip w/ your family. What a nice way for all to get together.  When my brother got a divorce they ended up selling their DVC. I miss him not having it!

We own at BWV since 1998, and I have yet to stay there! We visit, pool hop, my mom has stayed there-but I never have!


----------



## TLCDisney

nezy said:


> I hope you have a great trip w/ your family. What a nice way for all to get together.  When my brother got a divorce they ended up selling their DVC. I miss him not having it!
> 
> We own at BWV since 1998, and I have yet to stay there! We visit, pool hop, my mom has stayed there-but I never have!



Thanks! He ended up selling it too but still owns at Hilton Head, I've never been there though. Boardwalk was so much fun to stay at and so nice! We bought in 1999 and owned until 2003.


----------



## aprince&princess

We just returned on Monday from our first trip hometo SSR.  We went for a long weekend and stayed in a studio in the Springs section.

I was a little worried about being in the springs section after reading that it was the last bus stop.  But only once did the bus pull up and be sooo full that we couldn't get on.  Our building was right next  to the bus stop, which was really nice when coming in from the park late at night.  And right across from the main pool. We even walked to the grandstand pull on our last day, and that didn't seem too far.

I would have loved to have spent more time checking out the resort or even walking to downtown Disney. We went on Thurs. and came home on Monday, our shortest trip to Disney ever, so there didn't seem to be enough time for everything.  

And now DH and myself are having Disney withdrawal.  Our kids missed two days of school, and we didn't want them to miss more than that because they would have to make up all the work.  But there is always a next time,  Now we just have to figure out when!


----------



## HERSEY

We just got back from our first trip to SSR we stayed in the Paddock area. I think the bus system is very good, we never had to wait more than 10 minutes for a bus. I loved the quite layed back atmostphere of SSR. 

I'm glad I made the decision to take the plunge and become a DVC member.


----------



## soozaay

We just returned from our first trip home and OMG I want to LIVE at SSR!!!! How many points do you think THAT would take?!?  

Anyways....we're planning on going back for our anniversary Memorial Day weekend 2008 & need some help in what to "request". We stayed in Congress Park this last trip...it was nice, but we want to stay in The Grandstand, so that we have a LBV golf course view. On this trip, Harry & I plan to golf & use the spa...maybe one day in the parks (so holiday crowds aren't an issue).

What should I "request" if I want the Grandstand?

Thanks!


----------



## loribell

soozaay said:


> We just returned from our first trip home and OMG I want to LIVE at SSR!!!! How many points do you think THAT would take?!?
> 
> Anyways....we're planning on going back for our anniversary Memorial Day weekend 2008 & need some help in what to "request". We stayed in Congress Park this last trip...it was nice, but we want to stay in The Grandstand, so that we have a LBV golf course view. On this trip, Harry & I plan to golf & use the spa...maybe one day in the parks (so holiday crowds aren't an issue).
> 
> What should I "request" if I want the Grandstand?
> 
> Thanks!




Well a 2 bed from January 1st - December 31st is 15136 points. If you would prefer to stay in a Grand Villa the whole time it would be 32783 points. Just a drop in the bucket! 

Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## loribell

Now to answer your other question - I would request the Grandstand with a preference of building 8501 - 8836 or 8101 - 8536. I was on an upper floor & also on the first floor in the Grandstand and will ask for upper floor from now on, did not care for the grond floor room at all. You might also include a request for pool or golf couse view, depending on your preference there. 

The Springs section would also be good for your trip. It wold put you right there at the spa & main pool. Good luck.


----------



## soozaay

Thanks Lori!  (for the points info  and the preferences!)


----------



## aprince&princess

loribell said:


> Well a 2 bed from January 1st - December 31st is 15136 points. If you would prefer to stay in a Grand Villa the whole time it would be 32783 points. Just a drop in the bucket!



OK, we should all start saving for more points now.  Maybe a one bedroom would be doable.


----------



## loribell

aprince&princess said:


> OK, we should all start saving for more points now.  Maybe a one bedroom would be doable.



That would be 11617!


----------



## Mischa

I could make myself comfortable in a studio for a whole year!    

Only 24 more days until I'm home again!


----------



## soozaay

Mischa said:


> I could make myself comfortable in a studio for a whole year!


 
ME TOO!!!  The studio is almost bigger than some apartments I've had AND I'll get towel/trash service once a week!  I'm saving up for more points now!!


----------



## KLEONARD

Pool grate at High Rock Springs pool. My DW and I are taking DW's sister, husband, DNiece and DNephew to SSR in late Dec 07/Jan 08. DW's sister asked about pools. I said SSR had the newest pools at WDW. I took this picture to prove my point. The photo was taken from the pool deck, early morning, with a 3X zoom near the deep end by the big water slide. 
As a young man, I worked at a community pool for several summers. The pool inspector would immediatly look at the pool grates. If they past a visual inspection, the rest of the facility was inspected, starting with the water analysis. SSR has some of the cleanest public pools I have ever seen.
And to think that my DW could question why I would take a picture of a pool grate.


----------



## loribell

Mischa said:


> I could make myself comfortable in a studio for a whole year!
> 
> Only 24 more days until I'm home again!



And that would only set you back 5892 points! Ah the joys of Caskbills DVC tracker!!!! I have actually sat at times and figured how many points it would take to stay the year spliting it between SSR, VWL, BCV, AKV & VB. Of course I would make sure I was at the proper resort at the proper time. You know, VWL for Christmas, BCV for sure while it is warm enough for the pool but not summer crowded, VB for turtle nesting & then again to try to catch the hatchlings. I would also make sure I stayed at each resort for at least 6 - 8 weeks at a time, to cut down on the moving. Yes, I really do plan to be able to do it some day. 

You guys don't think I have too much time on my hands do you?


----------



## bpmorley

soozaay said:


> We just returned from our first trip home and OMG I want to LIVE at SSR!!!! How many points do you think THAT would take?!?



I've often thought about that myself, but too lazy to try and figure it out.
Where in the Jersey Shore?


----------



## Dusted

Just checking in- so close I'm about to bust!!!

I'll be back with a full week of fun to report!


----------



## TLCDisney

Dusted said:


> Just checking in- so close I'm about to bust!!!
> 
> I'll be back with a full week of fun to report!



We leave on the 20th for 10 days of SSR and MNSSHP! We'll be the ones schlepping around with three hormonal pre-teen girls and a crazy five year old boy.


----------



## soozaay

bpmorley said:


> I've often thought about that myself, but too lazy to try and figure it out.
> Where in the Jersey Shore?


 
I'm in Toms River


----------



## bpmorley

soozaay said:


> I'm in Toms River



Cool, I spent a little time in Lakehurst


----------



## mamaprincess

soozaay said:


> We just returned from our first trip home and OMG I want to LIVE at SSR!!!! How many points do you think THAT would take?!?
> 
> What should I "request" if I want the Grandstand?
> 
> Thanks!



Need some room mates?  

Here's my idea:
12 of us could pitch in to by enough points to stay in a Grandvilla indefinitely.  That would only be 2,731 points each!


----------



## "Got Disney"

loribell said:


> Well a 2 bed from January 1st - December 31st is 15136 points. If you would prefer to stay in a Grand Villa the whole time it would be 32783 points. Just a drop in the bucket!
> 
> Glad you had a great trip.


 
the thought of the yearly maintance fees is enough to make my head spin


----------



## loribell

Got Disney";21337231]the thought of the yearly maintance fees is enough to make my head spin  [URL="*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824YYUS said:
			
		

> [/URL]



Well, I was kinda thinking that if I could afford that many points I could afford the maintenance fees too!


----------



## ont/ohana

Soozaay,
We requested and got a terrific two bedrm lock off in room 8825 and 8823.  It was the 1st blding in front of the pool and the stairs and the elevator as well as very close to carridge house and both bus stops- grandstand and springs!!
It was amazing.

Now as for living there- I'm sure we could all squeeze into a grandvilla quite nice, at least we would have things in common to talk about!!


----------



## yaksack

257 more days until our first visit to SSR.    July is too far away.


----------



## Dusted

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow.

Oh my, I must be fried.  An Annie reference.... Sorry guys!

But, it is tomorrow!  I will post from SSR as soon as I get a chance!


----------



## wdw4life

Dusted said:


> Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow.
> 
> Oh my, I must be fried.  An Annie reference.... Sorry guys!
> 
> But, it is tomorrow!  I will post from SSR as soon as I get a chance!



I'm jealous.  I don't leave for 23 days and the first two nights I'll be at AKV (had to check it out).  Then I'm home to SSR for the next 11 nights!


----------



## smjj

We have requested Congress Park because we like the DTD life and it looks like a short walk to DTD and has a good view. Please explain to me why we made a good decision over say the Springs or Grandstand areas. Having never stayed or visited the resort and being OKW people we are looking forward to the change. Also just how big in comparison to OKW is SSR. We have stayed in the South Point area of OKW the last four times..smjj


----------



## nzdisneymom

We're at SSR right now - we're in the Paddocks, but in the building closest to Congress Park, so we use that bus stop and it's a close walk over to downtown Disney.  We got here last night and have a 4th floor studio - lovely view of the parking lot - we could've had a different building in the Paddocks but a 3rd floor water-view but figured we'd rather have 4th floor with no view than 3rd since we aren't here for that many days.

So if you want Congress Park and they don't have it, if you're main purpose is to be close to walk to DTD, then this building is great - it's 65xx-6836.  Not necessarily convenient to anything else, so perhaps that is also a consideration, but it works for us.

Our room is in good repair and everything was ready when we checked in - no need to call maintenance or housekeeping for anything.

The weather has been nice, a little warm and a little humid and a little sprinkling rain this afternoon, but we haven't been uncomfortable   We went to MGM this morning and the Magic Kingdom this afternoon / evening and now are just relaxing. The longest line we had today was Haunted Mansion at about 15 min. to get in and then another 10 after we went throught the stretching room.  We had excellent bus karma today, too.


----------



## pennst8r

tomandrobin said:


> No lines, but your luck, there will be four other families on your flight, all going to SSR. You end up last in line and there is only one person working the counter.
> 
> You have to feel a little bad for the Disney employees at the airport, bell service and the check-in counter who basically have nothing to do during the night.
> 
> Oh, I hope you don't have your heart set on getting a DTD view. With that late of a check-in, you will be lucky to end up with any view.



Even tho we got the earlier flight, we still got in around 11pm and there were a few people in line ahead of us!     So, we kept them a little busy.

They did take us to our room...which was in Congress Park and had a great view of DTD!   

One word of advice tho---they did not have all the info in their system that was on my reservation from DVC....I wasn't even listed as being part of the ressie!  Next time I will definitely call ahead to confirm everything...not just the room request.


----------



## tomandrobin

pennst8r said:


> Even tho we got the earlier flight, we still got in around 11pm and there were a few people in line ahead of us!     So, we kept them a little busy.
> 
> They did take us to our room...which was in Congress Park and had a great view of DTD!
> 
> One word of advice tho---they did not have all the info in their system that was on my reservation from DVC....I wasn't even listed as being part of the ressie!  Next time I will definitely call ahead to confirm everything...not just the room request.



Glad that you got the room with the view.


----------



## pennst8r

tomandrobin said:


> Glad that you got the room with the view.



Thanks!  

I just realized while I was unpacking that I left a whole drawer full of stuff in the bathroom!     what a goof.


----------



## sznk

*Are all SSR sections / buildings open for occupancy ?
tia*


----------



## soozaay

sznk said:


> *Are all SSR sections / buildings open for occupancy ?*
> *tia*


 
YEP!


----------



## yaksack

Our room is in good repair and everything was ready when we checked in - no need to call maintenance or housekeeping for anything.



Do the rooms here usually need to be cleaned and or have maintenance done after you check in?  I thought this was a nice place.


----------



## soozaay

yaksack said:


> Our room is in good repair and everything was ready when we checked in - no need to call maintenance or housekeeping for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the rooms here usually need to be cleaned and or have maintenance done after you check in? I thought this was a nice place.


 

My experience has been no....our rooms (last trip we had a 2 bedroom dedicated room and another studio) and both rooms were perfectly clean & no problems at all...AND we were able to get our rooms early (10am!).... I just LOOOVVVEE SSR!!


----------



## Treacle44

5 days to go until our 20 night trip, the 1st time as DVC members!   Doing a split stay so don't check into SSR until 16 November for 5 nights.  So excited about all the hotels we're staying at, but especially excited about going 'home' to SSR!  

We've requested a Congress Park DTD view, but still quite like the look of the Grandstand area! The dilemma! Think we better go over there before beforehand and have a look around and decide.

x


----------



## soozaay

Treacle44 said:


> 5 days to go until our 20 night trip, the 1st time as DVC members!  Doing a split stay so don't check into SSR until 16 November for 5 nights. So excited about all the hotels we're staying at, but especially excited about going 'home' to SSR!
> 
> We've requested a Congress Park DTD view, but still quite like the look of the Grandstand area! The dilemma! Think we better go over there before beforehand and have a look around and decide.
> 
> x


 
First of all....I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS OF YOU!!!! 

Second....we had Congress Park w/ a DTD view and loved it....it's a very nice walk to DTD and the view is very nice (I saw the World of Disney Store from my window  )....that said, when we go back in May we've requested the Grandstand with a golf course view.  We want to be a little closer to the main pool and DH loves to play golf.  I think either way you go you'll be veeerrryyy happy!


----------



## Treacle44

soozaay said:


> First of all....I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS OF YOU!!!!
> 
> Second....we had Congress Park w/ a DTD view and loved it....it's a very nice walk to DTD and the view is very nice (I saw the World of Disney Store from my window  )....that said, when we go back in May we've requested the Grandstand with a golf course view.  We want to be a little closer to the main pool and DH loves to play golf.  I think either way you go you'll be veeerrryyy happy!




Aww thank you! 

Wow that is a view, my dd would love to be able to see the World of Disney store!  It doesn't matter that much where we are as long as we're there!


----------



## jenna

Hello fellow SSR lovers!! 

We just became members this past year and LOVE it!!  Told DH today about the current add-on deal.  To my surprise, he's actually contemplating it! 

Just stayed at VWL on our last trip, but there maybe a trip "home" next Spring/Summer in the works!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

What is the current add on deal? I guess I haven't been paying attention to the DVC forums!!!


----------



## edk35

DisneyBride'03 said:


> What is the current add on deal? I guess I haven't been paying attention to the DVC forums!!!




YES PLEASE FILL US IN...WHAT IS THE CURRENT ADD ON DEAL???


----------



## jenna

I saw this thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1617675

And somewhere else I found this link:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=218&Itemid=1

It says an e-mail was sent to members on Oct. 24th, but I didn't receive one.  Looks like a call to my guide is in order.....


----------



## Harley-Mouse

What is a good room for a studio to request. Would like to be by a pool. We went pool hopping last trip to the main pool but the new pool looks cool. The one with the starting gates. What section is that in? Wher is the first pick up for buse going to the parks? Is ther a bus that just goes around the resort? How far is the walk from one poll to the next. Can you drive your car to divrent areas of the resort? WE belong to BCV and would like to try some thing new.
What kind of thing do thay do for kids like at coumintyhall? We will be ther in July 11-22 DD !!, DS 6, & DD 4 will thay have thing to do we will only go to the park for 3 days and enjoy the reort and water barks the rest of the trip.
Thank you for any help.


----------



## connorlevismom

We are headed HOME in a few short days and I cannot wait!!!  

We stayed there last October and it was amazing. We had a two bedroom in Congress Park and I could not have been happier.

Question, we are arriving on Sunday Nov 11th around 2:00 in the afternoon What are the chances there will be a room ready for us?

Kristine


----------



## mamaprincess

connorlevismom said:


> We are headed HOME in a few short days and I cannot wait!!!
> 
> We stayed there last October and it was amazing. We had a two bedroom in Congress Park and I could not have been happier.
> 
> Question, we are arriving on Sunday Nov 11th around 2:00 in the afternoon What are the chances there will be a room ready for us?
> 
> Kristine



I will live vicariously through you!  We are not taking our usual SSR trip this year. 

I am not sure there is anyway of knowing if they will have a room available or not for you when you arrive.  I would probably plan on nothing being ready right away and maybe head over to DTD for lunch while I waited.  If there is something then you can just be pleasantly surprised.

Have a wonderful stay at SSR!


----------



## connorlevismom

mamaprincess said:


> I will live vicariously through you!  We are not taking our usual SSR trip this year.
> 
> I am not sure there is anyway of knowing if they will have a room available or not for you when you arrive.  I would probably plan on nothing being ready right away and maybe head over to DTD for lunch while I waited.  If there is something then you can just be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Have a wonderful stay at SSR!



Kind of what our plan was. I will be very pleasantly surprised if there is a room ready. 

Kristine


----------



## DbleTheFun

Hi all!!! We are super excited, after filing our docs to purchase at SSR!!!! We are buying resale for our initial contract, and then adding on when at WDW in December. We considered adding on at another resort, but decided we really want SSR to be our true home, so we will have about 500 points all here!! (I may convince my DH to purchase some extras for AKV, but if not I am still thrilled!!!) YIPPPEEE!!! We are soooo excited!!!!

We cant wait to book our first trip! I have been reading through this thread, and am even more excited! 

We cant wait for the first time we hear "Welcome Home"!!!! Say Bye Bye to staying off site... SSR here we come!


----------



## mamaprincess

DbleTheFun said:


> Hi all!!! We are super excited, after filing our docs to purchase at SSR!!!! We are buying resale for our initial contract, and then adding on when at WDW in December. We considered adding on at another resort, but decided we really want SSR to be our true home, so we will have about 500 points all here!! (I may convince my DH to purchase some extras for AKV, but if not I am still thrilled!!!) YIPPPEEE!!! We are soooo excited!!!!
> 
> We cant wait to book our first trip! I have been reading through this thread, and am even more excited!
> 
> We cant wait for the first time we hear "Welcome Home"!!!! Say Bye Bye to staying off site... SSR here we come!



Congratulations and  Home!!!

SSR is sooooo beautiful.  I think its the prettiest of the resorts.  The decor is so classic and soothing.  Downtown disney is also so awesome.  We are always over there.

Have you considered breaking the 500 points into smaller contracts?  It's very easy to sale crontracts that are 100 points or less, but a little harder to sale them when they are larger than 150.  I say this because like most of us, the add-on bug may bite you when they build something else and you may want to move some points to make room for another resort or you just may need to move a few for some other unforseen reason.  Just a thought.


----------



## kritter

Harley-Mouse said:


> What is a good room for a studio to request. Would like to be by a pool. We went pool hopping last trip to the main pool but the new pool looks cool. The one with the starting gates. What section is that in? Wher is the first pick up for buse going to the parks? Is ther a bus that just goes around the resort? How far is the walk from one poll to the next. Can you drive your car to divrent areas of the resort? WE belong to BCV and would like to try some thing new.
> What kind of thing do thay do for kids like at coumintyhall? We will be ther in July 11-22 DD !!, DS 6, & DD 4 will thay have thing to do we will only go to the park for 3 days and enjoy the reort and water barks the rest of the trip.
> Thank you for any help.



The new pool is near the Grandstand which is near the main pool~well a short walk and to the food area too...

The Springs is nearest to the Main pool area as well. 

At the community hall they have various fun things scheduled all week long you will get the schedule when you check in. They also have movies by the pool on Mon. Wed. and Friday nights outside on the big screen at the Main pool tons of fun. They start at 8:15. Always a Disney movie of course. 

The area called Congress Park is near Down Town Disney if you plan on going there. There are a few playgrounds located throughout SSR the kids will love them too. There is one at Congress Park too. I also think the Paddock has one too.


----------



## graygables

Not an SSR owner anymore, we just sold our 100pt contract (we're AKV nuts), but I'm taking my mom to SSR in December for a few nights.  Can't wait to go back and visit again!


----------



## DVCsince02

We have always stayed at the Springs in SSR.  We didn't request it, just how it worked out.  

It's super close to the main pool, bus stop, arcade and AP.  When traveling with small ones, being close to the pool and boat launch for DTD is nice.

We go again in 40 days and thinking about requesting a DTD view.  Any building and floor suggestions?


----------



## soozaay

DVCsince02 said:


> We go again in 40 days and thinking about requesting a DTD view. Any building and floor suggestions?


 
On our last trip we had a DTD view....I would request Congress Park, high floor with a DTD view.....it was great and Congress Park has a quiet pool, playground and picnic area....and it's a short walk to DTD.  Have a great time!


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

Went to SSR for the first time in August.  We're disney veterns and have spoiled ourselves with the Boardwalk, Beach Club & Wilderness Lodge.  We've tried others too, but those three are absolutely the best.

We stayed at Grandstand which was by far the best place to be.  Our kids loved the pool and the water play area (Starting Gate) and this area had it's own pool bar, so we were all set for drinks & snacks for the kids & ourselves.  It never really seemed to get busy and they even had a movie night there at the pool.  We went to the main pool one day and although our son loved the water slide, it was so crowded that it was wall to wall people and we were so miserable that we left after an hour.  

This was all great (and we did really enjoy it) if we had only wanted to do a resort.  However, we also love to do parks and, as I said earlier, have really gotten spoiled with the EPCOT resorts.  We love to be able to just walk into a park, take a boat, monorail (Poly) or bus.  We hate being tied down to just having to rely on the buses.

The Grandstand was the first stop for the buses in SSR, which was good coming home at night, but bad going out in the morning .  There are 4 other stops within  SSR and then you go to the park- ugghh!  The buses didn't run as often as I'd like or I would have expected- we waited an average of about 20 minutes each day for our bus to the park- some days longer!! (not good in August heat with two kids who want to go!)  Overall, I don't know that I'd stay there again (sorry all you SSR lovers out there).  It's a great resort, but not a Disney resort(parks and all).


----------



## JW9DVC

If they only sell Coke products, its a Disney Resort! Mt. DEW anyone? JW


----------



## BroganMc

You know this talk of a "Disney resort" reminds me of a comment I heard from a CM at Poly on my recent trip this month.

She was working at Cpt Cook's counterservice and I asked if they accepted the DDE. In a not so pleasant tone she said no, acting like I had three heads for suggesting such a thing. It's only for sit-downs she said. I pointed out Artist's Palette at SSR accepted it and she rattled off: "Well Saratoga isn't owned by Disney."

I just thought it was funny how determined she was to diss me and the resort. Of my entire 16 days there, I think she was the only surly CM I encountered.


----------



## BroganMc

I thought I'd add this pic to the thread for any newcomers and thread surfers. This is movie night at the main pool (High Rock Springs) in the Springs section. Date is Wed October 17, 2007. They were playing Mighty Ducks 2 at 8:15pm till 10pm.






 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was there in May, the movies were shown at the Grandstand pool. Alas the only nights I had free, they cancelled due to wind. (Wind and rain storms can wreak havoc with the equipment so they don't set it up.) But having actually seen the movie at HRS I think I like the idea of it there better.

It was very easy for our group to get dinner from Artist's Palette (including our drink refills), set up at a table and then settle in for the movie. The movie is viewable from as far away as the shallow end and pretty much the entire pool. And you can see the reverse image from the spa behind the screen. Sound system is good and loud too.

Everyone lounged and watched when I was there. Kids in the pool and adults sitting on the chaises. My only complaint is that there are too few tables on the shallow end of the pool. Most are stuck over by the arcade in a place obscured by shrubs. By week's end, families caught on to the "movie night" routine and began camping out tables by 5pm.


----------



## Wigit12

soozaay said:


> On our last trip we had a DTD view....I would request Congress Park, high floor with a DTD view.....it was great and Congress Park has a quiet pool, playground and picnic area....and it's a short walk to DTD.  Have a great time!



Everyone we talked to on the bus each day really recommended Congress Park.  We had Grandstand which was good but of course we had the furthest building.  Definitely request a high floor.  We couldn't use our patio much on the first floor due to frogs.  Family had 5 different 1st floor studios.  Each one had frogs living in the lights or patio door frame.  Every night they were stuck to the doors catching insects.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

Wigit12 said:


> Definitely request a high floor.  We couldn't use our patio much on the first floor due to frogs.  Family had 5 different 1st floor studios.  Each one had frogs living in the lights or patio door frame.  Every night they were stuck to the doors catching insects.



We didn't stay on a first floor, but walking around we noticed that the first floor patios were very small and not at all private.  Second floor and above have ok size baloconies with good views for the most part.  I wouldn't recommend at first floor at all.


----------



## jenna

Wigit12 said:


> Everyone we talked to on the bus each day really recommended Congress Park.  We had Grandstand which was good but of course we had the furthest building.  Definitely request a high floor.  We couldn't use our patio much on the first floor due to frogs.  Family had 5 different 1st floor studios.  Each one had frogs living in the lights or patio door frame.  Every night they were stuck to the doors catching insects.



This reminds me of our trip in June when we stayed at OKW.  We took my DMIL who is deathly afraid of snakes.  I requested a 2nd or 3rd floor since I know she wouldn't go out on the patio if we were on the first floor.  We got a room on the 2nd floor. Sure enough, the first morning we were there, DH & I saw a big black snake laying outside.  At least we were looking down at him!


----------



## BroganMc

Wigit12 said:


> Everyone we talked to on the bus each day really recommended Congress Park.  We had Grandstand which was good but of course we had the furthest building.  Definitely request a high floor.  We couldn't use our patio much on the first floor due to frogs.  Family had 5 different 1st floor studios.  Each one had frogs living in the lights or patio door frame.  Every night they were stuck to the doors catching insects.



I always get a 1st floor room because I need an accessible one. I've had frogs, salamanders, ducks and a couple rabbits. Only thing that ever annoyed me were the lovebugs.

But I'm used to country living. Getting to sit on the patio and watch some critters crawling about is actually one of the sweet joys of life.

Well except snakes. I hate snakes.


----------



## TLCDisney

We just got back from 10 nights at SSR. I went knowing about all the complaints people have expressed here on the DIS. However, we absolutely loved it. I used to own at BWV and in addition have stayed at OKW and WLV. I don't miss my Boardwalk at all anymore!  
The grounds are gorgeous, the architecture is beautiful, the pools are great and we loved being able to walk to DTD. Despite all the complaints about bus service we never waited for more than 5-10 minutes for a bus. In fact our only bad experience with busses was trying to leave the Boardwalk one night. We waited for 40 minutes for a DTD bus, no joke. 
We stayed in a 2-bedroom in Congress Park with a view of DTD. The quiet pool was right behind us and we only swam in the main pool once, the kids loved it though. It didn't seem crowded to me when we went. 
Anyway, loved it and can't wait to go back!


----------



## popstar7867

BroganMc said:


> You know this talk of a "Disney resort" reminds me of a comment I heard from a CM at Poly on my recent trip this month.
> 
> She was working at Cpt Cook's counterservice and I asked if they accepted the DDE. In a not so pleasant tone she said no, acting like I had three heads for suggesting such a thing. It's only for sit-downs she said. I pointed out Artist's Palette at SSR accepted it and she rattled off: "Well Saratoga isn't owned by Disney."
> 
> I just thought it was funny how determined she was to diss me and the resort. Of my entire 16 days there, I think she was the only surly CM I encountered.



Are you sure the Artist Pallette takes the DDE?  We were just there and didn't use it, although I didn't try because I thought only the Turf Club Bar and Grille accepted it at the resort.  I also just checked all ears net and it's not listed on their site??  I would love to find out so I can use it next time!


----------



## TLCDisney

popstar7867 said:


> Are you sure the Artist Pallette takes the DDE?  We were just there and didn't use it, although I didn't try because I thought only the Turf Club Bar and Grille accepted it at the resort.  I also just checked all ears net and it's not listed on their site??  I would love to find out so I can use it next time!



We just left and used it twice while we were there.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

We were there in August & used DDE everyday at Artists Pallete!  It made eating there (with 2  kids) really cheap!  It's sometimes hard to remember to use the card, but -wow- it pays off!  

The food at AP is really good too.  We found they had nice variety of meals that we all (even my extra picky 8 year old son) really enjoyed.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

BroganMc said:


> I always get a 1st floor room because I need an accessible one. I've had frogs, salamanders, ducks and a couple rabbits. Only thing that ever annoyed me were the lovebugs.
> 
> But I'm used to country living. Getting to sit on the patio and watch some critters crawling about is actually one of the sweet joys of life.
> 
> Well except snakes. I hate snakes.



"_Snakes, why did it have to be snakes_"--- Great Movie Ride/Indie Jones.

I didn't ever want a first floor before and now I know I never want one.


----------



## Slakk

We just got back from a long weekend at SSR.  This is the first time we have used the pool and my son proclaimed it the best at WDW and he is a slide expert.  While BCVs slide and pool is cool he tired of the long walk and climb to the top.  SSR reminds me of a family resort - the music and games reminded me of those 1950s family vacation getaways

We were in Congress Park again - I think next time we will try for Grandstand.

Our only negative was a really gross sandwich.  It was late on our first night and the roast beef was 100% the ends meaning all fat and bone/blood - I about puked.  The lady at the counter was really nice but the Chef made the comment I must not like meat...hmmm meat yes fat and bone no.

Oh well I need to lose a few pounds LOL.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

1)  Our son is a huge water slide fan too.  His favorite is the BCV slide (and, honestly, the walk to the top tires him out so I kind of like it too!).  he did love the slide at the main pool at SSR, but the rest of us found that pool so crowded that he was really the only one who was happy there.  BTW: he also really likes the slides at BW & WL (coincidentally, 2 of my favorite resorts).  

2)  We were unhappy with our service at the Turf Club (waited an hour for our food) and in the end, after speaking to the manager had the total cost of the meal deducted from our bill.  I think it's the same manager for both places(Turf Club & Artists pallete).  I'd encourage anyone not 100% happy with Disney service or food to let the managers know- you might get refunded, but at the very least they have some feedback to help keep up their high standards.

Also,  Everyone raves about Congress Park.  I can't say enough about how much we loved the grandstand.  It was close enough to the main buildings, but also far enough away- if you know what I mean.  Also, THE POOL THERE HAS IT'S OWN BAR, DRINK REFILL STATION, AND FOOD-(although not lots of choices of food)- it really feels like it's own resort within a resort!  I wouldn't stay anywhere else at SSR.   Grandstand is the place to stay at SSR!


----------



## popstar7867

Calle&Jakesmom said:


> We were there in August & used DDE everyday at Artists Pallete!  It made eating there (with 2  kids) really cheap!  It's sometimes hard to remember to use the card, but -wow- it pays off!
> 
> The food at AP is really good too.  We found they had nice variety of meals that we all (even my extra picky 8 year old son) really enjoyed.




Man o Man!!! Wish I knew that! On all the sites that I read about the DDE on they only listed Turf Club! Now I know  Thanks!


----------



## Dusted

Hello all!  Just wanted to share a few things from our wonderful trip 10/19 - 10/29.

We checked in about 1:00 on 10/19 to find the resort just about at capacity.  They had to search a bit for a room for us.  I had requested a DTD view, and none were available.  That turned out fine for me, since I am 26 weeks pregnant, I was much happier with the much more convienent Grandstand room we received.

4th floor, my favorite, with a view of the pool.  It was wonderful.  Studio.  Had plenty of room for the 3 of us to spread out.  Me, DH, and DD4.  Glimpses of the boats on the Sassalouga (sp) river, and fireworks over the other Grandstand building accross the parking lot.

Tons of frogs downstairs, but we liked them and took home some pictures of them.

Short walk to AP and such.  Had many a good meal there, and two nice meals at Turf Club.  My DH said it was the best food at Disney, and one of the big reasons for staying there.  We even extended our stay, we were supposed to do a small split stay at POR to catch up with my Mother, but decided against it in leu of using points and staying at a wonderful resort. Note: however, my little one must have eaten something that was either spoiled or just did not aggree with her, because she suffered a terrible stomach ache - worst I have ever witnessed, followed by hours of getting sick.  Not what a packing mommy needed on the last night!  I considered mentioning it to the manager the next morning, but no harm was done, she was much better the next day.  She's a good eater, and had some of my DH's steak and muscles.  He ate them too, though, so who knows with kids??

So close to the bus station!  That may have been the best part!  At the end of tiring day with a sleeping little one, that short walk and first stop off was the best.  We enjoyed being the first stop on, giving us our pick of seats and a tour around the resort.  We were not usually pressed for time going out, so it was no problem.

We enjoyed our "quiet" pool a few times.  So close and wonderful.  Had everything we needed for a quick dip.  We tried the main pool one day, but my DH thought it was too croweded for his liking.  DD4 did the little slide and played with Donald Duck for a bit, then we moved on to the other pool.

Water temps were wonderful.

Still not used to the no mousekeeping.  They did come to replace soaps and some towels/ picked up trash, but not on the day I expected, and it was nearly enough.  Next time, I might pay for an additional stop-in.  I did find if I bagged my own trash and placed it outside, it was gone in the morning.

I also did not have enough sheets/ blankets for the sofa bed, but we managed.  I could have called, but did not.

The closet in the studio was a bit difficult to use, with a lot of space in the back, out of reach of the doors.  I had to have my DH get the ironing board out for me, I just couldn't do it, it was set up so strangely.  Big though.  The little tray table came in handy most mornings for my "princesses" breakfast in bed - juice and muffins from home.  She insists on eating right away, while we are getting ready.  Perfect to sit on the sofa bed so she could enjoy.  We use the little table for laptop and paperwork, so eating there is off limits.

Staff was wonderful, friendly, and accomodating.  I liked it so much more than I expected to.  I usually like a "more themed" resort, although now staying there, I would say SSR is perfectly themed.  It did not feel like a Disney resort on my previous non stay "visits" to eat, use the boats, DVC presentation, etc.  But now staying there, it was every bit Disney that POR seems to be, comparing only because my parents stayed there while we were at SSR.  We have stayed at many resorts, WL, AKL, BC, ASM, and this did not feel any different or estranged.  

Bus service was excellent - we never waited 20 minutes.  Top seven things on TV when you turn it on....What else could you need?

Loved it!


----------



## mamaprincess

Dusted said:


> Hello all!  Just wanted to share a few things from our wonderful trip 10/19 - 10/29.
> 
> Note: however, my little one must have eaten something that was either spoiled or just did not aggree with her, because she suffered a terrible stomach ache - worst I have ever witnessed, followed by hours of getting sick.



Sounds like she caught the stomach flu (rotovirus). My 4 year old came down with it during our Christmas trip last year.  Luckily it was the last day and we had done everything.  It was awful,  but only lasted a day like your daughters.  Thankfully, none of the rest of us came down with it because I've read many a thread about whole family's getting sick with it and folks coming down with it for days as oppose to it just being 24hours. It's ruined many vacations.

I'm glad that you all enjoyed the rest of your trip and glad that your vacation wasn't ruined by it.


----------



## wdw4life

Dusted said:


> I liked it so much more than I expected to.  I usually like a "more themed" resort, although now staying there, I would say SSR is perfectly themed.  It did not feel like a Disney resort on my previous non stay "visits" to eat, use the boats, DVC presentation, etc.  But now staying there, it was every bit Disney that POR seems to be, comparing only because my parents stayed there while we were at SSR.  We have stayed at many resorts, WL, AKL, BC, ASM, and this did not feel any different or estranged.



Glad you had a great trip!  I requested Grandstand on my next visit.  I've stayed in Congress Park before and loved it.  I'm really looking forward to it.

Can you explain why you previously felt SSR lacked theming?  I see this a lot as a common complaint about SSR and have never understood it.  I think the theming is wonderful and it really appeals to me so whenever someone mentions the lack of "Disney theming" I am lost.


----------



## TLCDisney

wdw4life said:


> Glad you had a great trip!  I requested Grandstand on my next visit.  I've stayed in Congress Park before and loved it.  I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> Can you explain why you previously felt SSR lacked theming?  I see this a lot as a common complaint about SSR and have never understood it.  I think the theming is wonderful and it really appeals to me so whenever someone mentions the lack of "Disney theming" I am lost.




I agree, I felt it had as much theming as any other resort I've stayed at. Maybe not as in-your-face as Wilderness Lodge or Animal Kingdom Lodge but still as much as all the others.


----------



## Slakk

TLCDisney said:


> I agree, I felt it had as much theming as any other resort I've stayed at. Maybe not as in-your-face as Wilderness Lodge or Animal Kingdom Lodge but still as much as all the others.



I love the landscaping at SSR we have been to all of the resorts and love the outside look the most of all the resorts.  Walking around at dusk was just gorgeous.


----------



## debbiedoo

I am surprised I have not seen this thread   

I have been an SSR owner since Oct 2003


----------



## Dusted

Yeah, the theming is much more subtle.  And as I stated, by the end of my stay, I got it and totally appreciated it.  I guess it's just the atmosphere you want to be submersed in.  I can only speak for myself and guess for others ,that while in Disney, for lack of a better word, some or most want fantasy and pixie dust all day long.  I don't feel SSR has that, but neither does BC/YC, Grand Floridian, etc.  Although they are themed, you could easily walk into a Marriott with the same decor.  They are classy, upscale and nice establishments.  They are not over the top in your face themes.  

I have never been to Saratoga NY, nor do I have a particular fondness for horses.  So I wouldn't know if it was themed "corectly" or not.  Perhaps some of the subtletees were lost on me, I don't know. However, I found the place to be very nice, reserved, and left me proud to be staying there.

I think maybe that's the thing.  It's a subtle theme that doesn't really mean anything to me.  It's not identifyiable like so many of the others.  It seems more sterile and remote.  Again, I found it to be beautiful, well done, and upscale.  I would recommend it and will stay there again I'm sure.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Don't tell everyone how wonderful Grandstand is - it will be hard to get!
I loved the theming also - don't know anything about the real Saratoga, but it seemd like they picked up some old time "horsey stuff."   And I also was reminded of the old time 50's family resorts.  I was reminded of the movie, "Dirty Dancing."   My niece and nephew loved the pool area at Grandstand so much, we never made it to the big pool, which was very relaxing for us!


----------



## wdw4life

Dusted said:


> Yeah, the theming is much more subtle.  And as I stated, by the end of my stay, I got it and totally appreciated it.  I guess it's just the atmosphere you want to be submersed in.  I can only speak for myself and guess for others ,that while in Disney, for lack of a better word, some or most want fantasy and pixie dust all day long.  I don't feel SSR has that, but neither does BC/YC, Grand Floridian, etc.  Although they are themed, you could easily walk into a Marriott with the same decor.  They are classy, upscale and nice establishments.  They are not over the top in your face themes.
> 
> I have never been to Saratoga NY, nor do I have a particular fondness for horses.  So I wouldn't know if it was themed "corectly" or not.  Perhaps some of the subtletees were lost on me, I don't know. However, I found the place to be very nice, reserved, and left me proud to be staying there.
> 
> I think maybe that's the thing.  It's a subtle theme that doesn't really mean anything to me.  It's not identifyiable like so many of the others.  It seems more sterile and remote.  Again, I found it to be beautiful, well done, and upscale.  I would recommend it and will stay there again I'm sure.



Whenever I read about theming that's what I always assume people are wanting.  An in-your-face theme.  I think the subtle, laid back feel of SSR turns some people off.  It's exactly what I love about SSR.  When I go back to my resort, I want to relax.  The parks are hectic enough.  

I guess that's the thing that has always confused me when people talk about theming.  Without a name attached to the resort, the only ones I would instantly know what they were supposed to represent would be WVL and AKV. I've never been to any of these RL locations either so I have no idea if any of the DVC resorts are themed correctly.

I hope I don't sound like I'm singling you out.  I've just always been curious what people mean when they talk about lack of Disney theming.


----------



## mamaprincess




----------



## Dusted

OH, now I get the theming!!! LOL!  

No problemo - like I said, I was converted.  

I could go for one of those Hawaiian flatbreads right about now!


----------



## BroganMc

wdw4life said:


> Whenever I read about theming that's what I always assume people are wanting.  An in-your-face theme.  I think the subtle, laid back feel of SSR turns some people off.  It's exactly what I love about SSR.  When I go back to my resort, I want to relax.  The parks are hectic enough.



The theme of SSR is a health spa. Wide open scenery, lush landscaping, shooting springs, wildlife, with sprawling walking paths, a boutique-style counter service restaurant, health club, spa, interwoven golf course and several pools.

It's the sort of place that makes you want to take a nice leisurely walk to unwind then soak in the hot tub.

But some folks just aren't into going to Disney to relax. They want to keep busy, and only judge the quality of a room based on its distance to the nearest attraction.

Old Key West and Port Orleans have similar feels to them, though admittedly not as upscale NY-ee.

SSR comes off as a bit of a cross between GF and OKW.

Now the resort that has the poorest theme, to me at least, is the Contemporary. Once you forget the monorail going through and its proximity to MK, it's really just a rather bland conventioneers' hotel. Even the lobby reminds you of something you'd see in the nearest big city hotel. The lacking theme is the main reason I'm having trouble convincing my dad a CRV investment is worthwhile. But then, I'm only interested for the MK location. Theme-wise, I'd prefer GF's elegance.

Poly is another well-themed resort. Unfortunately it is a 1970's version of Hawaii so feels very kitschy and horribly dated. Plus the Grand Ceremonial House is always unnaturally freezing. (We're in the tropics not the antarctic!)


----------



## mamaprincess

BroganMc said:


> The theme of SSR is a health spa. Wide open scenery, lush landscaping, shooting springs, wildlife, with sprawling walking paths, a boutique-style counter service restaurant, health club, spa, interwoven golf course and several pools.
> 
> SSR comes off as a bit of a cross between GF and OKW.



Brilliant and spot-on description! 

I agree with all your observations.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

mamaprincess said:


>


 
LOVE IT!


----------



## wdw4life

BroganMc said:


> The theme of SSR is a health spa. Wide open scenery, lush landscaping, shooting springs, wildlife, with sprawling walking paths, a boutique-style counter service restaurant, health club, spa, interwoven golf course and several pools.
> 
> It's the sort of place that makes you want to take a nice leisurely walk to unwind then soak in the hot tub.
> 
> But some folks just aren't into going to Disney to relax. They want to keep busy, and only judge the quality of a room based on its distance to the nearest attraction.
> 
> Old Key West and Port Orleans have similar feels to them, though admittedly not as upscale NY-ee.
> 
> SSR comes off as a bit of a cross between GF and OKW.
> 
> Now the resort that has the poorest theme, to me at least, is the Contemporary. Once you forget the monorail going through and its proximity to MK, it's really just a rather bland conventioneers' hotel. Even the lobby reminds you of something you'd see in the nearest big city hotel. The lacking theme is the main reason I'm having trouble convincing my dad a CRV investment is worthwhile. But then, I'm only interested for the MK location. Theme-wise, I'd prefer GF's elegance.
> 
> Poly is another well-themed resort. Unfortunately it is a 1970's version of Hawaii so feels very kitschy and horribly dated. Plus the Grand Ceremonial House is always unnaturally freezing. (We're in the tropics not the antarctic!)



Exactly!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

We chose SSR as our home resort because we felt this was a resort we could go to for a vacation....and relax, and not have to do parks if we so chose. Also, DTD...makes this resort more of a vacation destination with WDW Resort!!


----------



## BroganMc

I have a question. Does it strike anybody else odd that the second pool bar is at the Grandstand and not in Congress Park?

I love Grandstand but it is really the closest pool to Artist's Palette next to the Springs. Seems a bit overkill to have a pool bar there while CP and Paddocks feel more isolated.

Also, why on earth are there playgrounds only at Paddock and Congress Park? Surely the Springs and/or Grandstand draws more kids.

It is as my mother said, bass ackwards.


----------



## vandy

BroganMc said:


> I have a question. Does it strike anybody else odd that the second pool bar is at the Grandstand and not in Congress Park?
> 
> I love Grandstand but it is really the closest pool to Artist's Palette next to the Springs. Seems a bit overkill to have a pool bar there while CP and Paddocks feel more isolated.
> 
> Also, why on earth are there playgrounds only at Paddock and Congress Park? Surely the Springs and/or Grandstand draws more kids.
> 
> It is as my mother said, bass ackwards.



Good question.  I have wondered why the pool wasn't put in the Paddocks so both ends of the resort would have a themed pool.  Maybe it was easier to come up with a theme to go with "Grandstand" (starting gates, racetrack) rather than Paddocks (horse barns and prep area)?   Having it at the Paddocks would have made the Carousel a better spot to stay and lessened the dislike some have for the Carousel as well as the Paddocks.


----------



## yaksack

When is "love bug" season?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

yaksack said:


> When is "love bug" season?



I think September and May? I totally agree that there should be a drink refill station and pool bar at Paddocks.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I think they wanted another "desirable" spot.  It would feel pretty isolated back there without any amenities.


----------



## Wigit12

I thought the same thing about the pool bar!!  At least they could have moved it to the back side of Grandstand.  It's almost right next to the main pool.  This part was definitely poorly thought out.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

We have a GV and a 1BDR reserved for a Sun-Thr in Jan.  I asked for CP, and am just wondering the building layouts.  Are all the GV close to each other?  Since we are a GG, they will try to have the 1bdr near by, but I'm wondering what that means in terms of layout.  

Also-Do all GV have nice views?  I think i saw an overhead layout once and it looked like the GV were all placed to have views away from parking lot areas, but not sure.

Not that it really matters, it is just that I have all of my other planning done and need something else to think about!

I am planning to go over to SSR from POR Saturday late to sweetly ask if all or any of the GV are booked the night before we check in.  That should give me a little time to plan an alternative solution if we may not get in until late, late.  If I know they are all booked, I won't even think about getting into the room early, although I will check in early.


----------



## tjkraz

You can find building layouts on Doc's website here:

http://disneydoc.homestead.com/SSRFloor.html

Each building is identical and houses two grand villas.  They appear in red, spanning the second and third floors.  They each have large 2-story picture windows that look away from the building.  The windows are on the opposite side of the building from the entrances, so there's no chance of seeing parking lots or roads.  

One Bedroom villas appear in green and, as you can see, are scattered throughout the building.

There are 36 Grand Villas in the complex.  I doubt they will all be booked for a Saturday night in January.  Have fun!


----------



## soozaay

yaksack said:


> When is "love bug" season?


 
I think it's mostly in September but we still had them the week of October 7th....but not as bad as they were on a trip we did in September.  I hate those things!


----------



## mamaprincess

I found this link for those of you interested in knowing more about the town of Saratoga Springs NY:
http://www.discoversaratoga.org/guide/topTenPages.htm


----------



## kritter

Anyone, decide to add on due to the new current incentives???????


----------



## wdw4life

I am getting so excited!  I leave on Saturday night and it can not come fast enough!  My first two nights are at AKV and now I am wishing I had just done SSR the entire time.


----------



## edk35

kritter said:


> Anyone, decide to add on due to the new current incentives???????



I wish we could add on but WE JUST BOUGHT IN JAN. LOL  I am still curious as to what the incentives are though?


----------



## edk35

mamaprincess said:


> Sounds like she caught the stomach flu (rotovirus). My 4 year old came down with it during our Christmas trip last year.  Luckily it was the last day and we had done everything.  It was awful,  but only lasted a day like your daughters.  Thankfully, none of the rest of us came down with it because I've read many a thread about whole family's getting sick with it and folks coming down with it for days as oppose to it just being 24hours. It's ruined many vacations.
> 
> I'm glad that you all enjoyed the rest of your trip and glad that your vacation wasn't ruined by it.




I have very good friends that THIS HAPPENED TO TWICE WHILE AT WDW. Once was this year and once about 2 years before I believe. This past time was while at SSR and the other was at AK. IT literally ruined their trips. They have 4 kids and everyone got it. I get so paranoid now about that happeneing to us. UGH


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Hi EdK- The current incentive is $10 off (bringing AKV to $96pp and SSR to $94pp) and developers points:
Buy 200 points get 270 dps
Buy 160 points get 160 dps
Buy 110 points get 100 dps
Very tempting.


----------



## mamaprincess

wdw4life said:


> I am getting so excited!  I leave on Saturday night and it can not come fast enough!  My first two nights are at AKV and now I am wishing I had just done SSR the entire time.



I know how you feel.  We have AKV  booked for our upcoming trip in June and I am really leaning toward SSR.  I miss home.   I'm thinking we could save AKV for our Christmas trip with the kids.



edk35 said:


> I wish we could add on but WE JUST BOUGHT IN JAN. LOL  I am still curious as to what the incentives are though?



Here is a thread discussing the current incentives.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1626447

I wish we could add-on as well, but we added-on when AKV went on sale.



edk35 said:


> I have very good friends that THIS HAPPENED TO TWICE WHILE AT WDW. Once was this year and once about 2 years before I believe. This past time was while at SSR and the other was at AK. IT literally ruined their trips. They have 4 kids and everyone got it. I get so paranoid now about that happeneing to us. UGH



I was wondering if the stomach bug was a seasonal thing in the US.  I found this link.

http://www.medicinenet.com/gastroenteritis/page2.htm

It seems to be seasonal.  However, it still is luck of the draw whether you are hit or spared.  Last year, there were so many posts about it on the Dis during November.  Wouldn't you know, when we got there is December, we saw a girl looking suspiciously ill, being forced to eat her supercalifragilistic breakfast at the GF.  That same girl was it the bathroom at the same time I took my youngest.  She was getting sick in the sink. I ran out of there so fast!  My youngest came down with it a couple days later.  Lucky for us it was the last full day of our trip and she licked it in 24hrs.


----------



## Mischa

TenThousandVolts said:


> Hi EdK- The current incentive is $10 off (bringing AKV to $96pp and SSR to $94pp) and developers points:
> Buy 200 points get 270 dps
> Buy 160 points get 160 dps
> Buy 110 points get 100 dps
> Very tempting.



I'm confused   what are "developers points"? 

Thanks!


----------



## connorlevismom

wdw4life said:


> I am getting so excited!  I leave on Saturday night and it can not come fast enough!  My first two nights are at AKV and now I am wishing I had just done SSR the entire time.



We leave on Sunday! Have a great trip and maybe I will see you around!

Kristine


----------



## mamaprincess

Mischa said:


> I'm confused   what are "developers points"?
> 
> Thanks!



Here is the answer to your question:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1340650&referrerid=&highlight=developer points


----------



## wdw4life

mamaprincess said:


> I know how you feel.  We have AKV  booked for our upcoming trip in June and I am really leaning toward SSR.  I miss home.   I'm thinking we could save AKV for our Christmas trip with the kids.



I actually keep forgetting I'm staying at AKV.  I'll be thinking of what I want to do at SSR that first day and then later on I'll remember my first day is at AKV.


----------



## wdw4life

connorlevismom said:


> We leave on Sunday! Have a great trip and maybe I will see you around!
> 
> Kristine



You have a great trip, too!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Developer points are wonderful We are using our double points we got in September for "most" of our cruise in Feb!!
Just make sure you know all the ins and out of the restrictions with these points!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Developer's Points: The developer grants you one time use of these points and there are restrictions such as no banking, no transferring, no home resort designation (you must book at or after the 7 month window) they must be used within a certain period (I believe it is 12 months).

So if you bought 110 points and got 100 developer points, you would have an extra 100 points to use- but just once, during the 1st 12 months after purchase. 

I believe there are no MFs on Developer's Points also.


----------



## LivinADream

Very excited going home for the fist time in about 36 hours for 10 days  !!!!


----------



## ont/ohana

HAVE A GREAT TIME- YOU WILL LOVE IT!!!
We were there in Sept and Dec 06-SSR is the best!


----------



## sznk

TenThousandVolts said:


> Hi EdK- The current incentive is $10 off (bringing AKV to $96pp and SSR to $94pp) and developers points ...



To avoid some potential confusion: the current regular price for both SSR and AKV is $104 per point.  
The $ discounts are $10 off SSR and $8 off AKV.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I didn't know when I would see our "home" again - but today we booked two nights post cruise next Oct in a 1BDR~   I am really excited to share our home resort with our DS!  

Those of you who are leaving soon - have a great time and take care of it for the rest of us!!    Bring back more pics!


----------



## DbleTheFun

It's official for us... we are SO excited. Disney passed on our 2 contracts, so we now are proud owners of 500pts here at SSR!!!! We LOVE the look of this resort, and cant wait to book our first trip home. It seems the most "us" out of any of the resorts.... I for one am exstatic to call SSR Home.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome Home! I arrive "home" on the 13th too!!


----------



## edk35

DbleTheFun said:


> It's official for us... we are SO excited. Disney passed on our 2 contracts, so we now are proud owners of 500pts here at SSR!!!! We LOVE the look of this resort, and cant wait to book our first trip home. It seems the most "us" out of any of the resorts.... I for one am exstatic to call SSR Home.





WOW WOW WOW WOW.....LOTS OF POINTS FOR YOU!!!! E N J O Y!!!!!!!!

WELCOME TO HOURS AND  HOURS OF PLANNING FUN!!!!!


WE ARE PROUD OWNERS AT SSR TOO....AS OF JAN. THIS YEAR. We went in Aug. for our first official DVC stay and now we leave in 5 days TO GO HOME TO SSR FOR 8 more LOVELY NIGHTS. Can't wait!!!!! WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinkTink63

I have to say I was a little nervous about our first trip home this past summer, but I was ever so pleasantly surprised!  I had read such negative reviews about the place!
We stayed in Congress Park overlooking DTD.  What a gorgeous view!  Our room was great and we were right by the stairs.  It was a quick walk to DTD, close to the bus stop, and right by the quiet pool.  The grounds are beautiful and have such a peaceful atmosphere.  We are very happy to call it our home away from home!


----------



## PinkTink63

I have to say I was a little nervous about our first trip home this past summer, but I was ever so pleasantly surprised!  I had read such negative reviews about the place!
We stayed in Congress Park overlooking DTD.  What a gorgeous view!  Our room was great and we were right by the stairs.  It was a quick walk to DTD, close to the bus stop, and right by the quiet pool.  The grounds are beautiful and have such a peaceful atmosphere.  We are very happy to call it our home away from home!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

We love it, too!  Stayed in Grandstand - requested that again!  Liked being the first bus stop and the smaller pool!  I thought we might try to move to another resort at 7 mo. last time, but decided to try ours out - this time I'm not even thinking about moving our ressie!


----------



## athenna

I just need to vent...I may have to cancel my trip home to SSR thats coming up 12/2.   
I have been having weird dizzy spells for almost 2 months, and they are finally sending me for an MRI tonight, since we've eliminated all the other options, it's not an inner ear infection, not a problem with my eyes, etc,....And I need an ultrasound on my thyroid which I'm getting Monday.
I know I should count my blessings that I am lucky enough to be DVC and go more often than non-DVC'ers, but this was a special trip, about 40 of us are supposed to be getting together.
I won't have the results until my follow up visit 11/21, which is only 11 days before I am supposed to leave for SSR. 
If you have any extra pixie dust, send it my way...Thanks for listening


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Pixie Dust coming your way!!


----------



## JsMom2

athenna said:


> I just need to vent...I may have to cancel my trip home to SSR thats coming up 12/2.
> I have been having weird dizzy spells for almost 2 months, and they are finally sending me for an MRI tonight, since we've eliminated all the other options, it's not an inner ear infection, not a problem with my eyes, etc,....And I need an ultrasound on my thyroid which I'm getting Monday.
> I know I should count my blessings that I am lucky enough to be DVC and go more often than non-DVC'ers, but this was a special trip, about 40 of us are supposed to be getting together.
> I won't have the results until my follow up visit 11/21, which is only 11 days before I am supposed to leave for SSR.
> If you have any extra pixie dust, send it my way...Thanks for listening




Good luck Athenna


----------



## mamaprincess

athenna said:


> I just need to vent...I may have to cancel my trip home to SSR thats coming up 12/2.
> I have been having weird dizzy spells for almost 2 months, and they are finally sending me for an MRI tonight, since we've eliminated all the other options, it's not an inner ear infection, not a problem with my eyes, etc,....And I need an ultrasound on my thyroid which I'm getting Monday.
> I know I should count my blessings that I am lucky enough to be DVC and go more often than non-DVC'ers, but this was a special trip, about 40 of us are supposed to be getting together.
> I won't have the results until my follow up visit 11/21, which is only 11 days before I am supposed to leave for SSR.
> If you have any extra pixie dust, send it my way...Thanks for listening




Prayers and Pixie dust being sent your way.   Please come back here and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## athenna

Thanks, I'll be sure to keep you posted


----------



## ehagerty

Originally posted on "resort" thread,
Click Here for Link to SSR Pictures


----------



## RachelTori

ehagerty said:


> Originally posted on "resort" thread,
> Click Here for Link to SSR Pictures



Beautiful pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BroganMc

athenna said:


> I won't have the results until my follow up visit 11/21, which is only 11 days before I am supposed to leave for SSR.
> If you have any extra pixie dust, send it my way...Thanks for listening



I'm sorry to hear that athenna. Keep positive thoughts and things will work out.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Praying that everything is fine, and you get to go on vacation!!!


----------



## Harley-Mouse

just looking for more info.


----------



## athenna

Thanks!
I SHOULD be getting more medical advice today from doctor, including if I can go or not.


----------



## bpmorley

Harley-Mouse said:


> just looking for more info.



What info are you looking for?


----------



## Harley-Mouse

I know at HHI & VB thay have ting fro kids to do that you pay for. Are ther things for the kids to do with out a charge. I saw on the boards something about PS2 and X box. I go to BCV we have no CH and ony have had some things for member. We had made a ginger bread house in DEC. I saw the show kids how to make animails out of the towels. When we whent to SSR to look around thay were having make your own icecream by the pool. do thay have pool games and thing like that Bingo. We would like to try SSR to get away from the DVC with a resort next to it. To try out if it's better. It looks like when there is no resort there is more for members to do. We will onlt go to the park for 3 day and have 6 day of resort time. We will also go to the water park once or twice for a couple of hours. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mischa

Here's a few I took last week.  We stayed in Congress Park in a 2-bedroom.  We were on the 4th floor and just loved it!  

The dock behind the Turf Club.





One of the bedrooms with 2 beds.





My bedroom 





our view from the balcony.





And a sunrise view of DTD - complete with hot air balloons!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

AWESOME pictures Mischa- I do so hope for a DTD view for our next trip. I wish so much that I could just book that view!


----------



## RachelTori

Harley-Mouse said:


> I know at HHI & VB thay have ting fro kids to do that you pay for. Are ther things for the kids to do with out a charge. I saw on the boards something about PS2 and X box. I go to BCV we have no CH and ony have had some things for member. We had made a ginger bread house in DEC. I saw the show kids how to make animails out of the towels. When we whent to SSR to look around thay were having make your own icecream by the pool. do thay have pool games and thing like that Bingo. We would like to try SSR to get away from the DVC with a resort next to it. To try out if it's better. It looks like when there is no resort there is more for members to do. We will onlt go to the park for 3 day and have 6 day of resort time. We will also go to the water park once or twice for a couple of hours. Thanks for your help.



Hey Beer Buddy!  It's been a couple years already since I saw you on that Rockettes line.  Hope you're staying in practice!!   

I'm not sure how much more SSR has than the DVC/resorts like BCV.  The Community Hall has board games, ping pong, foosball, shuffleboard, basketballs, tennis equipment, pool toys, playstation 2 games; bike rentals.  

Poolside Games and music were every Sunday @ 2:30pm (not sure if that's year-round, but it was still happening the end of October).

You'll be within easy walking or boating distance of DTD.   Do you golf?  

Although I haven't personally experienced it yet, the Spa at SSR is supposed to be AWESOME!  (even if that's not your 'thing' I'm sure Mary would enjoy it!)


----------



## Kais&Logans Mom

Hi Everyone:

Haven't been in here in a while, but we are totally jazzed about our upcoming trip to SSR.  This will be our second trip and we are staying 7 nights!!  We are hoping to get into the Grandstand again--we stayed there and loved being able to watch the movies outside at night!

Also, going to the MVMCP!   SOOOOOOOOOO excited!

Is SSR decorated for Christmas yet?


----------



## mamaprincess

Just checking in to see about Athenna. 

Mischa you are killing me softly with those gorgeous pics!


----------



## Mischa

Athena - hope all is well with you!

Thanks everyone - glad you liked my photos.  We got so lucky with the room (we were in room 2427).  I just loved the view!  All I did was request CP when I made our reservations, so all I can say is "good luck everyone!"


----------



## mamaprincess

I will be gone from November 17th through November 30th.  When I return, I hope to hear that Athenna is fine and was able to go on her trip.


----------



## conciergekelly

Athenna- Hope all is well and your trip goes smoothly!


----------



## athenna

Awww, you are all so sweet!  
But it's not looking too good, my dizziness is still here, and no doctor can figure out what is wrong with me


----------



## PBader

I sure hope you get some answers soon


----------



## DisneyBride'03

athenna said:


> Awww, you are all so sweet!
> But it's not looking too good, my dizziness is still here, and no doctor can figure out what is wrong with me



 Thinking of you


Getting ready for my solo trip to SSR... Just 2 nights for "Mom" to have a little get a way and shop and spa..I requested Grandstand, but after thos photos, I am thinking Congress Park


----------



## MAGICFOR2

athenna said:


> Awww, you are all so sweet!
> But it's not looking too good, my dizziness is still here, and no doctor can figure out what is wrong with me


 
Still hoping you get some answers - hope this makes you smile, but your pickle guy looks like he's drowning in quicksand!


----------



## athenna

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Still hoping you get some answers - hope this makes you smile, but your pickle guy looks like he's drowning in quicksand!





    Thank you for the laugh!!!!   It does look that way! I have been too lazy to fix it 

Well still no change, except now instead of JUST being dizzy 24/7, I have a thyroid problem, too 

I still think my incompetant ear doc missed something: inner ear infection, etc....I am going back to my regular doc tomorrow and insisting on some type of drug, so I can go home to SSR in 13 days!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Inner ear infections are not fun...have had them....it sound like some meds can fix you right up!!! Hopfully this will happen!


----------



## UP Disney

We are proud new DVC members with 250 points at SSR.  Well, not quite really.  We received our contract today but they have the wrong middle initial for my DH so we have to wait for another set to sign.  As soon as the new set arrives, we are ready to sign.  We put our downpayment on our Disney Visa card.


----------



## Mischa

UP Disney said:


> We are proud new DVC members with 250 points at SSR.  Well, not quite really.  We received our contract today but they have the wrong middle initial for my DH so we have to wait for another set to sign.  As soon as the new set arrives, we are ready to sign.  We put our downpayment on our Disney Visa card.



Congrats and welcome home!


----------



## BlakeNJ

UP Disney said:


> We are proud new DVC members with 250 points at SSR.  Well, not quite really.  We received our contract today but they have the wrong middle initial for my DH so we have to wait for another set to sign.  As soon as the new set arrives, we are ready to sign.  We put our downpayment on our Disney Visa card.



Congratulations and welcome home!  I hope you had a referral and were able to take advantage of the great incentives they are offering.  Have you caught addonitis yet???

Blakely


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Athenna -

You are probably going to think I'm crazy, but my mom had the same thing a few years ago.  Tons of tests, couldn't figure it out, then they realized it had something to do with the amount of salt she was eating.  She did use a ton of salt on everything, but it had never caused a problem.  She went undiagnosed for about 6 mths, had ER visits and everything and finally someone just suggested that could be the problem and BINGO, it went away.  Not sure what it was called, but maybe....


----------



## UP Disney

BlakeNJ said:


> Congratulations and welcome home!  I hope you had a referral and were able to take advantage of the great incentives they are offering.  Have you caught addonitis yet???
> 
> Blakely



Yes, we had a referral and took advantage of all the incentives now.  We got the $10 off at SSR, the 160 developer points, and $500 Disney Rewards card.  

We only planned on 225 points and ended up with 250.  I have a feeling that we'll have more points before 2009 though.    We have a Dec. 13-17 Couples trip planned (we just got back from an MNSSHP couples trip), a Feb. 29-March 8 family trip with our DD19 & DD21, and a June 6-14 trip (with DD19, DD21, my mother, sister, niece & nephew).  We are already going to have to borrow points for our March 2009 trip.  We might have to remedy that before then.


----------



## Rozzie

athenna said:


> Thank you for the laugh!!!!   It does look that way! I have been too lazy to fix it
> 
> Well still no change, except now instead of JUST being dizzy 24/7, I have a thyroid problem, too
> 
> I still think my incompetant ear doc missed something: inner ear infection, etc....I am going back to my regular doc tomorrow and insisting on some type of drug, so I can go home to SSR in 13 days!!!



OMG Athenna, I had no idea you were having problems!  I am running around the house now gathering up every speck of Pixie Dust I can find to send your way.  I so hope you are able to go, it just won't be the same without you.  Scott  and I will drive you and Tammy around everywhere, you won't have to lift a finger.   

Please check in when you can.  Hang in there, PM me if you need to vent.


----------



## my3princes

UP Disney said:


> We are proud new DVC members with 250 points at SSR.  Well, not quite really.  We received our contract today but they have the wrong middle initial for my DH so we have to wait for another set to sign.  As soon as the new set arrives, we are ready to sign.  We put our downpayment on our Disney Visa card.



Welcome Home


----------



## Harley-Mouse

Home!!!


----------



## athenna

Rozzie said:


> OMG Athenna, I had no idea you were having problems!  I am running around the house now gathering up every speck of Pixie Dust I can find to send your way.  I so hope you are able to go, it just won't be the same without you.  Scott  and I will drive you and Tammy around everywhere, you won't have to lift a finger.
> 
> Please check in when you can.  Hang in there, PM me if you need to vent.





Thanks Roz  I didnt tell you sooner cause I didn't want to tell you before I knew for sure...I just replied to your PM....Thank you so much! I go back to the doc today, and I am gonna tell him-I am getting on a plane 12/2, like it or not, I deserve this trip, now drug me! We may have to take you up on the offer of a ride, if doc even lets me go.


----------



## athenna

The doctor said ''stop worrying, stop putting your life on hold, and go to WDW''   
He prescribed medicine that should help w/the dizziness, and some kind of patch that people w/motion sickness use for cruising, he thought that might help w/the flight!
I can't promise I'll feel like a million bucks, or that I'll be able to be at the parks morning, noon, and night...BUT I'M GOING!!!!!
Thanks for the pixie dust, I guess it worked!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Yay!!! Cant wait to hear about your trip!!!!! You must be so excited and relieved!!!!


----------



## athenna

Thanks 
I sure am excited! Now I have so much to do to get ready!


----------



## chemie15

I just purchased a DVC for my family, just got the closing papers today.  First trip will be in Oct, hoping to get a grand villa or a 2br at the very least.  My wife and I stayed there in August and loved it.  Loved it so much we had to buy one, but she just doesn't know we bought it yet.  Thanks to all for the info on this board.  Hope to see ya soon in WDW.


----------



## chemie15

now that I own into SSR, where is the best area to stay at there?  I have a 7, 3, and 1 y/o?


----------



## loribell

Athena - Congrats on the news from the doctor. I hope you have a fabulous trip.

chemie15 - Congrats & WELCOME HOME! I would request the Springs or the Grandstand. Either of them will be great to get to High Rock Springs pool and with the 3 & 1 year olds that is a great pool. The zero entry area is perfect for little ones!


----------



## loribell

Happy Thanksgiving Fellow Ssr Lovers!!!!!


----------



## TLCDisney

I'm so homesick right now, it's 30 degrees at 11:00am and I am wishing I was back at my beautiful SSR.  
We are staying at BCV in May because it's just me and DH and we wanted to be close to the Flower and Garden Festival. I keep thinking maybe I'll change back to SSR but we are doing the food plan and all my reservations are made around staying at BC. 
SSR is still my favorite though and I wouldn't swap ownership for anywhere else!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

chemie15 said:


> now that I own into SSR, where is the best area to stay at there?  I have a 7, 3, and 1 y/o?


Since "best place to stay" is so subjective-I will give you a pro/con list to the sections as I see them

1. Congress Park: PRO- close to DTD Marketplace walkway, fairly close to Carriage house, many units have great DTD views.  CON: Oldest section so has most wear/tear, If you are on the far end (close to Marketplace) it can be a hike to Carriage House. 

2. Paddocks: PRO- Many have beautiful water views.  Very quiet.  Some buildings are very convenient to DTD Marketplace. CON: A bit removed from Carriage House

3. Grandstand: PRO- Newest Rooms, 2nd best pool at SSR (themed with play area & bar/refill station) Many buildings are very convenient to Carriage House, (Think but not sure: Convenient to water ferry stop? Convenient to DTD west side walkway? Also-I think something is a plus regarding the bus service- 1st stop maybe) Golf Course views. CON: Far buildings are a hike from Carriage House and feel isolated.

4. Springs: PRO: Most Convenient to Carriage house and the High Rock Springs Pool. CON: not sure if there is one- a bit of a hike to DTD maybe

5. Carousel: PRO- easiest in/out access if you have your own car. VERY quiet. CON: ISOLATED, No pool in section (walk to Springs or Paddocks) Farthest distance from Carriage House and DTD.

HOPE THIS HELPS

Also- I listed "ISOLATED" as a con- some may feel that is a pro- diffr'nt strokes, ya know.
(Fellow SSR lovers/owners/experts- feel free to copy my post and add to it or correct what is wrong- or insert your opinions...)


----------



## loribell

Sorry duplicate post!


----------



## loribell

> 4. Springs: PRO: Most Convenient to Carriage house and the High Rock Springs Pool. CON: not sure if there is one- a bit of a hike to DTD maybe


 The only Con I can think of is it is the last bus stop.


----------



## chemie15

thanks for the information, I was thinking the grand stand (newest) or the springs, just because it is close to the carriage house.  
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## bpmorley

TenThousandVolts said:


> 4. Springs: PRO: Most Convenient to Carriage house and the High Rock Springs Pool. CON: not sure if there is one- a bit of a hike to DTD maybe



I think it's a pretty easy walk to West Side DTD, go right through the turf club and your out by the boat dock


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Welcome home, UP Disney, and chemie15!


Athena, glad you are getting help and that you are able to go!!!! Sometimes your thyroid probs can make you dizzy.  Maybe when they get it balanced, you will feel better!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

TenThousandVolts said:


> Since "best place to stay" is so subjective-I will give you a pro/con list to the sections as I see them
> 
> 1. Congress Park: PRO- close to DTD Marketplace walkway, fairly close to Carriage house, many units have great DTD views.  CON: Oldest section so has most wear/tear, If you are on the far end (close to Marketplace) it can be a hike to Carriage House.
> 
> 2. Paddocks: PRO- Many have beautiful water views.  Very quiet.  Some buildings are very convenient to DTD Marketplace. CON: A bit removed from Carriage House
> 
> 3. Grandstand: PRO- Newest Rooms, 2nd best pool at SSR (themed with play area & bar/refill station) Many buildings are very convenient to Carriage House, (Think but not sure: Convenient to water ferry stop? Convenient to DTD west side walkway? Also-I think something is a plus regarding the bus service- 1st stop maybe) Golf Course views. CON: Far buildings are a hike from Carriage House and feel isolated.
> 
> 4. Springs: PRO: Most Convenient to Carriage house and the High Rock Springs Pool. CON: not sure if there is one- a bit of a hike to DTD maybe
> 
> 5. Carousel: PRO- easiest in/out access if you have your own car. VERY quiet. CON: ISOLATED, No pool in section (walk to Springs or Paddocks) Farthest distance from Carriage House and DTD.
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS
> 
> Also- I listed "ISOLATED" as a con- some may feel that is a pro- diffr'nt strokes, ya know.
> (Fellow SSR lovers/owners/experts- feel free to copy my post and add to it or correct what is wrong- or insert your opinions...)





Thanks for this!! I have requested Grandstand for my upcoming stay. However, I will take whatever studio is available if I can check in before 4


----------



## athenna

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Athena, glad you are getting help and that you are able to go!!!! Sometimes your thyroid probs can make you dizzy.  Maybe when they get it balanced, you will feel better!



Thanks so much!!!! The thyroid doc said no way could the dizziness have been related to the thyroid issue..   But I feel great now


----------



## Mischa

TenThousandVolts said:


> Since "best place to stay" is so subjective-I will give you a pro/con list to the sections as I see them
> 
> 1. Congress Park: PRO- close to DTD Marketplace walkway, fairly close to Carriage house, many units have great DTD views.  CON: Oldest section so has most wear/tear, If you are on the far end (close to Marketplace) it can be a hike to Carriage House.
> 
> 2. Paddocks: PRO- Many have beautiful water views.  Very quiet.  Some buildings are very convenient to DTD Marketplace. CON: A bit removed from Carriage House
> 
> 3. Grandstand: PRO- Newest Rooms, 2nd best pool at SSR (themed with play area & bar/refill station) Many buildings are very convenient to Carriage House, (Think but not sure: Convenient to water ferry stop? Convenient to DTD west side walkway? Also-I think something is a plus regarding the bus service- 1st stop maybe) Golf Course views. CON: Far buildings are a hike from Carriage House and feel isolated.
> 
> 4. Springs: PRO: Most Convenient to Carriage house and the High Rock Springs Pool. CON: not sure if there is one- a bit of a hike to DTD maybe
> 
> 5. Carousel: PRO- easiest in/out access if you have your own car. VERY quiet. CON: ISOLATED, No pool in section (walk to Springs or Paddocks) Farthest distance from Carriage House and DTD.
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS
> 
> Also- I listed "ISOLATED" as a con- some may feel that is a pro- diffr'nt strokes, ya know.
> (Fellow SSR lovers/owners/experts- feel free to copy my post and add to it or correct what is wrong- or insert your opinions...)



THank you for this!  I love CP but we might have to try some of the other places.  (Maybe).     Thanks again!


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

Subscribing to this thread.

We are SSR owners since early 2005 and loved our stay there in June 2005 in a 1 bedroom!!!!  We have since stayed at VWL, VB, and BCV but enjoyed SSR the most so it is good that we own there. 

We are starting to plan our next trip home to SSR for Christmas of 2008!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

TenThousandVolts said:


> Since "best place to stay" is so subjective-I will give you a pro/con list to the sections as I see them
> 
> 1. Congress Park: PRO- close to DTD Marketplace walkway, fairly close to Carriage house, many units have great DTD views.  CON: Oldest section so has most wear/tear, If you are on the far end (close to Marketplace) it can be a hike to Carriage House.
> 
> 2. Paddocks: PRO- Many have beautiful water views.  Very quiet.  Some buildings are very convenient to DTD Marketplace. CON: A bit removed from Carriage House
> 
> 3. Grandstand: PRO- Newest Rooms, 2nd best pool at SSR (themed with play area & bar/refill station) Many buildings are very convenient to Carriage House, (Think but not sure: Convenient to water ferry stop? Convenient to DTD west side walkway? Also-I think something is a plus regarding the bus service- 1st stop maybe) Golf Course views. CON: Far buildings are a hike from Carriage House and feel isolated.
> 
> 4. Springs: PRO: Most Convenient to Carriage house and the High Rock Springs Pool. CON: not sure if there is one- a bit of a hike to DTD maybe
> 
> 5. Carousel: PRO- easiest in/out access if you have your own car. VERY quiet. CON: ISOLATED, No pool in section (walk to Springs or Paddocks) Farthest distance from Carriage House and DTD.
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS
> 
> Also- I listed "ISOLATED" as a con- some may feel that is a pro- diffr'nt strokes, ya know.
> (Fellow SSR lovers/owners/experts- feel free to copy my post and add to it or correct what is wrong- or insert your opinions...)




Great info!  My brother and his family are new owners at SSR and are arriving  late on Easter Sun. for their first trip home and hoping for Congress Park.  I'll show him this so that he can have a "backup" if they can't get their first choice.  
I think I will request the Grandstand area when I make our reservation for Christmas 08.


----------



## nezy

How many pools are there at SSR?
I am not an owner, but stayed at SSR a few yrs ago. we were in the paddocks and I loved swimmong in that pool at night overlooking DTD. It was great. Yet -a bit of a walk to the Carriage House.


----------



## bpmorley

nezy said:


> How many pools are there at SSR?
> I am not an owner, but stayed at SSR a few yrs ago. we were in the paddocks and I loved swimmong in that pool at night overlooking DTD. It was great. Yet -a bit of a walk to the Carriage House.



There are 4 pools in SSR.  2 themed, 2 quiet.


----------



## nezy

Where is the 2nd theme pool?


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

The 2nd theme pool is in the Grandstand section, which is a newer section of the resort


----------



## bpmorley

nezy said:


> Where is the 2nd theme pool?



Grandstand section.  I think it's a nice themed pool than High Rock Springs, but it doesn't have a slide


----------



## corinnak

Holy fright - 115 pages!!!   I have some new SSR photos to add:

The Springs view of the Paddock at Dawn: 






Christmasified Lobby:






Ornament close ups:










And at night:


----------



## mamaprincess

Thanks for the gorgeous new pics corinnak!!!  

Holidays at WDW are even more magical.  We were at SSR last Christmas and it was so much fun with the character meets in the lobby, pin trading and all the activities, plus it was just so beautiful!!!  I wish I were there right now!


----------



## White_Sox_Fan

We are brand new owners at SSR.  Signed the papers yesterday.  Does anyone know a website that has a good quality map of SSR?  Is there one on the members site?


----------



## tomandrobin

mamaprincess said:


> Thanks for the gorgeous new pics corinnak!!!
> 
> Holidays at WDW are even more magical.  We were at SSR last Christmas and it was so much fun with the character meets in the lobby, pin trading and all the activities, plus it was just so beautiful!!!  I wish I were there right now!



Character meets in the Lobby?


----------



## tomandrobin

White_Sox_Fan said:


> We are brand new owners at SSR.  Signed the papers yesterday.  Does anyone know a website that has a good quality map of SSR?  Is there one on the members site?



SSR Map


----------



## Luv2trav

I am so excited. We will be there a week from today. I can't wait to see WDW at Christmas.


----------



## Fitswimmer

Luv2trav said:


> I am so excited. We will be there a week from today. I can't wait to see WDW at Christmas.


 
See you there!  We're arriving on the 16th!!  It will be our third stay at SSR, we just love it.


----------



## Luv2trav

Fitswimmer said:


> See you there!  We're arriving on the 16th!!  It will be our third stay at SSR, we just love it.



This will be our 3rd stay too... However first time as owners...


----------



## mamaprincess

tomandrobin said:


> Character meets in the Lobby?



Yes!  At Saratoga last Christmas, we took pics and got autographs.  The characters were all decked out in their holiday attire.  We met Minnie, Pluto and Donald duck.  I'm sure there were others on other days but we couldn't make it to them all.  Santa comes also.  The lines were practically non-existent. 

There is a schedule of events for the holidays at each DVC.  It should be in the folder they hand you at check-in or you can just ask for it.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

We are staying at SSR in Jan and I requested CP with DTD view.  Since we're staying in a GV, I'm guessing all will be DTD view, correct?  I am also looking at the map TomandRobin posted (thanks, btw) and cannot for the life of me see where the walking path crosses the water over to DTD.  I had thought that CP was within walking distance, but is that to the launch or to DTD itself?

If I want the best of both worlds (and who doesn't!) which building is best in CP?


----------



## tomandrobin

MinnesotaChill said:


> We are staying at SSR in Jan and I requested CP with DTD view.  Since we're staying in a GV, I'm guessing all will be DTD view, correct?  I am also looking at the map TomandRobin posted (thanks, btw) and cannot for the life of me see where the walking path crosses the water over to DTD.  I had thought that CP was within walking distance, but is that to the launch or to DTD itself?
> 
> If I want the best of both worlds (and who doesn't!) which building is best in CP?



There are two walking paths to DTD. When looking at the map, the first is all the way to the right (you can see a little walking person symbol), the second is right below the Turf Club (green circle with a "c" symbol), next to the boat launch.


----------



## BroganMc

The yellow line to the right is the closest DTD walkway from CP. That's a distance meter as well. It comes out right at the DTD bus stop around where the Christmas Shoppe stands.

The walkway behind the Turf Club ends up at the House of Blues on West Side.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Is the yellow line measurement of .35 all the way to World of Christmas or to the edge of the map?  So, about a 10 min walk from CP?  Looks to be about the same distance as walking to the boat launch, am I reading it correctly?


----------



## paulasillars

Kia  Ora everyone, we also own at SSR and have been members since 2003 and will probably be staying at SSR for the first time next year (we are going to try for AKV Savannah view though) but will be more than happy if we end up at SSR.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I leave tomorrow morning! Thanks for all the info here everyone!!

Just a quick solo trip to visit resorts...shop etc!! Oh and the Merry Mixer! 
So excited to be going home for the first time!!
Requested GransStand...but will take whatever is available (if) at check in!! Cant wait to walk the resort....!!!


----------



## Karen&Stephen

SSR is such a cool resort. I've stayed there three times now. I always wonder, are there others around 'cause I can't here anyone else!


----------



## tomandrobin

Karen&Stephen said:


> SSR is such a cool resort. I've stayed there three times now. I always wonder, are there others around 'cause I can't here anyone else!



I am guessing you are refering to the sound proof rooms? We are amazed how quiet the rooms are everytime we stay. We never hear any noise from outside of the unit we are staying.


----------



## Boardwalk Tigger

What are the views like in the Paddock and Grandstand section? Thanks


----------



## BroganMc

MinnesotaChill said:


> Is the yellow line measurement of .35 all the way to World of Christmas or to the edge of the map?  So, about a 10 min walk from CP?  Looks to be about the same distance as walking to the boat launch, am I reading it correctly?



Yes, it's .35 miles from the Congress Park pool to the Days of Christmas.


----------



## BroganMc

Boardwalk Tigger said:


> What are the views like in the Paddock and Grandstand section? Thanks



Assuming you don't get placed on a side unit overlooking a parking lot (there are a few of those units per building) you'll get something like this.

Grandstand unit (ground floor, center of building by bus stop):





Paddocks by the pool: (Picture taken from walkway)




The Congress Park side of Paddocks:





In short, Grandstand gives you a lot of greens views. Paddock has more water views. Springs gives you views of the Paddocks lake or else the Springs lake and center community area. Congress Park gives you this kind of view:


----------



## warpdarkmatter

this feb will be my very first "welcome home" i bought ssr in sept and can't wait! what a great thread this is


----------



## Boardwalk Tigger

WOW! Thank you for the pictures BroganMc. They are beautiful. Still trying to decide where to request to stay. So many nice areas Thank you again


----------



## Boardwalk Tigger

I was thinking of requesting the Paddock section( or the GrandStand). The Paddock seems to have beautiful water views.Has anyone stayed here and can tell me about their experience there. Is there a section I should request there when I checkin. I am traveling with DD who is now in college and this is our first girls only trip. We like nice views but I dont want to walk forever. We will have a car. I also enjoy newness so I am torn between the two areas( Grand stand and Paddocks). Any thoughts. Thank you all so much


----------



## BroganMc

Boardwalk Tigger said:


> I was thinking of requesting the Paddock section( or the GrandStand). The Paddock seems to have beautiful water views.



Grandstand will give you the closest walks to Artist Palette and first dibbs on the bus. Paddocks is a bit farther walk (10 minutes or so), but you get the water views. I think the only area of Paddocks I'd not want to be placed in are the far right buildings near Congress Park (61xx and 65xx). Having walked that area it did seem farther away just because you have to walk around the water. They could really use a second bridge there. (From 61xx to Springs building 31xx, where the lake is most narrow.)

I think I'd request to be near the pool in any of the two areas. That should give you good views (assuming you don't get a corner road unit) and shortest distances.


----------



## tjkraz

BroganMc said:


> Paddocks is a bit farther walk (10 minutes or so), but you get the water views. I think the only area of Paddocks I'd not want to be placed in are the far right buildings near Congress Park (61xx and 65xx).



Depends on where you want to go.  That building is about the second-closest walk to Downtown Disney--as little as 6-7 minutes at a reasonable pace.  

The problem with The Paddock, though, is that it's spread over such a wide area.  If you request The Paddock and value a close walk to DTD, you could still be put in a Paddock building that's a good 15+ minutes away from DTD on foot.


----------



## mikeandkarla

We have decided to use the Disney transportation for our trip in 2 days.  This will be aour first stay at SSR.  Can anyone tell me the best way to get to BCV for a 9:00 ADR at Cape May?  Do we have to walk to DTD and catch a bus to BCV from there?


----------



## tomandrobin

mikeandkarla said:


> We have decided to use the Disney transportation for our trip in 2 days.  This will be aour first stay at SSR.  Can anyone tell me the best way to get to BCV for a 9:00 ADR at Cape May?  Do we have to walk to DTD and catch a bus to BCV from there?



Catching the DTD bus the best way, but give yourself plenty of time. You can catch a taxi, it'll cost $10 plus tip. We've done both.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

mikeandkarla said:


> We have decided to use the Disney transportation for our trip in 2 days. This will be aour first stay at SSR. Can anyone tell me the best way to get to BCV for a 9:00 ADR at Cape May? Do we have to walk to DTD and catch a bus to BCV from there?


 
With this being a busy week, you'll probably wait a long time for the bus.  That's how it was in June.  It seemed the DTD bus never came.  I would plan to walk to DTD to catch the bus for sure.


----------



## BlakeNJ

mikeandkarla said:


> We have decided to use the Disney transportation for our trip in 2 days.  This will be aour first stay at SSR.  Can anyone tell me the best way to get to BCV for a 9:00 ADR at Cape May?  Do we have to walk to DTD and catch a bus to BCV from there?



I would also recommend taking a taxi.  Getting a bus that early to any resort can be dicey. You'd have to leave SSR at 7:45 latest to get to DTD by 8am, then hope a bus comes in the next 15-20 minutes to arrive in time for your 9am ADR.  The DTD bus could make other stops at PI too.  Why deal with the stress.  For the extra $10, you'd get a extra hour of sleep & less stress.  Worth every penny IMO.

Have a great trip home!
Blakely


----------



## BroganMc

BlakeNJ said:


> I would also recommend taking a taxi.  Getting a bus that early to any resort can be dicey. You'd have to leave SSR at 7:45 latest to get to DTD by 8am, then hope a bus comes in the next 15-20 minutes to arrive in time for your 9am ADR.  The DTD bus could make other stops at PI too.  Why deal with the stress.  For the extra $10, you'd get a extra hour of sleep & less stress.  Worth every penny IMO.



Yup, this is why when I planned my sis's group vacation two months ago I made the character breakfast at Chef Mickey's. Bus service to the Boardwalk area is just too problematic.


----------



## BroganMc

tjkraz said:


> Depends on where you want to go.  That building is about the second-closest walk to Downtown Disney--as little as 6-7 minutes at a reasonable pace.



Very true. It's just that those two buildings require either a longish walk back to the Paddocks bridge to get to a bus stop and pool, or crossing a traffic circle.

And if you have in mind doing the refillable mug thing (which requires frequent trips to the Carriage House), you'll find yourself pretty isolated. (They should have added refill stations at the other two pools as well.) That's why I'm not a fan of Congress Park as well. I prefer to be closer to the main pool and AP.

I wouldn't mind the buildings just across the bridge though. That walk never seems bad to me and is very scenic.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

i WAS IN THE 1st Paddocks building accross from CP.  I Loved that location.  For that particular trip we did a lot of resort hopping and DTD so it was perfect- our 2nd choice after CP.  

We were really close to the CP bus stop (probably closer than many units actually in CP) and the walk to the Marketplace entrance was really quick (maybe 5 minutes or a touch more) The walk to the Carriage House was probably closer to 10 minutes.  I didn't mind the distance but but I didn't think it was a nice walk to AP-the shortest route from that area is along the central road that runs through the resort.  They could do a lot to improve the look and feel of that area as you walk along the road between CP and Paddocks, and they should have a decent sidewalk along both sides.  Once you get to the bridge it has a sweet look and feel with a main street theming. I think it would be good if they could extend that to the end of the resort.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Just got back from SSR~

Posted a thread.....but wanted to add here!

Received my request of Grandstand/top floor! Lovely studio #8432 over looking the beautiful pool area, very impressed with this area and pool bar!! lol

Bus stop in front of the bldg, AP a 5 minute walk....no issues with bus service at all!

Got to try out the new linens! What an improvement fom the paper thin towels I had used the previous night!!

Great CM's everywhere!! Lots of folks dont make eye contact though throughout the resort! I gusee I think everyone there should be from Disboards and be so friendly!! lol

Had a minor issues with housekeeping......brought it to their attention...makes a big differance...and received a gift basket later! (old blood stain on pillowcase...smaller than a penny , but ewwww)

LOVED SSR!!1

Would stay here again in June..esp in Grandstand.....but want to try OKW...bought we will come over and enjoy a day at the pools!!!

**Pardon all grammatical errors**  (trying to do too much in one hour!)


----------



## bpmorley

We were there from 12-6 to 12-14 and this was the first time we had issues with the resort.
First we get a great room in the Grandstand section.  #8732, 3rd floor in the corner, great view of the parking lot, lol....  It's around 2pm in the afternoon and the room is ready when we checkin.  The first thing we always do is turn on the tv to watch Stacy and the top 7.  well the tv isn't working.  So I call the front desk to tell them about this.  20 minutes of the girl trying to tell me that it must just be the batteries in the remote, even though I explained that I hit the button on the tv.  In the end I just asked to have them send someone up to look at it.  Now we go out for the day and get back around 11pm.  The entire room has no electric.  Now don't you think that if they sent someone up to look at the tv they would have found this.  So now my wife calls the front desk to report this.  She's told to stay put and someone should be out by tomorrow morning.  So we ask for another room and what do you think they said???  They will have to charge us to move rooms.  ARE YOU KIDDING ME????  so off to the front desk my wife goes.  It would have been me, but she knows that if I go someone is gonna get punched in the face if they give me any flack.  She marches in front of everyone and tells the guy at the desk.  he looks on his computer and neither girl has reported the problem.  He gets on the phone and has a maintenance guy to the room in 5 minutes.   What made this even worse was we met a couple at the pool one night and they were staying on cash.  They claimed that their room smelled like smoke.  When they called the front desk, they were upgraded to a 2bdr, and there were only 2 of them, given there money back and given a $50 credit on their room cards.  This was the first time in 5 stays that I've ever had a problem, but this was a doozy.  Sorry for the rant but I needed to vent a little.  
And just on another note, this was the first trip where SSr had some real issues with the transportation.  It took us 2 hours to get to MK one night.  A couple buses had come by, but they were so packed.  They actually asked people to get off the bus so they could get people in ECV's abourd then there was no room for them to get back on.  And there were people waiting over an hour to get to AK.  I've never had a problem in the past but last week was just bad.


----------



## UP Disney

DH & I got back from our first trip "Home" on Monday.  We purchased just a couple of weeks ago and booked Dec. 13-17.  At such short notice, we were thrilled to have anything available.  We got a one-bedroom for the whole stay.  We decided to wing it and not make any requests.  We ended up in Congress Park Rm. 2430 with an absolutely beautiful view of DTD.  











We walked to DTD several times during our trip.  We took the boat to OKW to check it out because we hope to check it out during our next trip.  We only had one wait of 30 minutes for a bus otherwise they were all less than 15 minutes.  Our room was fabulous.  Though, we definitely don't need a one-bedroom again.  We got lost it was so large for the two of us.  We are definitely happy with our purchase.


----------



## disneymom8589

UP Disney...What gorgeous pictures of DTD!!  Congratulations on your DVC membership and   to the SSR neighborhood!


----------



## scotttrippett

we have just signed our contracts 10hrs ago and are now waiting on Disneys ROFR. cant wait to be SSR DVC owners.


Scott & Gayle Trippett


----------



## mamaprincess

*bpmorley:*  I am so sorry about your bad experience.  I hope everything was fixed the first night.  My DH would have caused a big stinkin' scene too so good move sending the wife.  It's crazy how they treated their cash guests in comparison to how they treated a DVC member.  They seem to have forgotten, we still spend tons of money with Disney. 

*UP Disney*  Amazing pics.  What a view you had! 

*scottrippett*  Home!!!


----------



## bpmorley

mamaprincess said:


> *bpmorley:*  I am so sorry about your bad experience.  I hope everything was fixed the first night.  My DH would have caused a big stinkin' scene too so good move sending the wife.  It's crazy how they treated their cash guests in comparison to how they treated a DVC member.  They seem to have forgotten, we still spend tons of money with Disney.



that is what was going through my mind too.  Are we just a forgotten bunch?  Do we not count anymore?  One of these years I'm going to make one of those meeting and bring this up.


----------



## my3princes

UP Disney said:


> DH & I got back from our first trip "Home" on Monday.  We purchased just a couple of weeks ago and booked Dec. 13-17.  At such short notice, we were thrilled to have anything available.  We got a one-bedroom for the whole stay.  We decided to wing it and not make any requests.  We ended up in Congress Park Rm. 2430 with an absolutely beautiful view of DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We walked to DTD several times during our trip.  We took the boat to OKW to check it out because we hope to check it out during our next trip.  We only had one wait of 30 minutes for a bus otherwise they were all less than 15 minutes.  Our room was fabulous.  Though, we definitely don't need a one-bedroom again.  We got lost it was so large for the two of us.  We are definitely happy with our purchase.



I'm glad you enjoyed your first trip home.  I'm sure a one bedroom will be perfect when the girls join you.  Wait until you try a 2 bedroom...They're huge.


----------



## punkin413

i have a question for you SSR/DVC experts.  DH and i are going in april/may 2008 by renting points from a friend and DVC member.  we're staying 6 nights.  we have a close friend who lives in tallahassee and he and his wife are thinking of driving down for 3-4 nights to join us.  if they wanted to stay in the SSR studio with us, of course i know we'll have to have our DVC friend/point renter to call DVC and add them for those nights.  my question is if they want the DDP, would that be a possibility?  i know that everyone in the room has to be on the same dining plan.  but if everyone if your room is not staying the same number of nights, does that matter?  they certainly wouldn't want to buy the dining plan for 6 nights since they're not staying that long!  i'm not sure how this is handled.  is it:

A.  they can't buy the DDP at all since they're not staying the entire time we are;

B.  they have to buy the DDP for the entire 6 nights if they stay with us (even though they're only staying 3-4 nights); 

C.  they have to buy the DDP for the amount of nights they're staying since we're on the DDP (which is what i'm hoping is the policy); or

D.  none of the above, in which case someone please explain this to me!   

thanks in advance for any responses!  i'm hoping to be able to call DVC services myself to find out this info in a few years - i need to pay off some student loans and a couple of credit cards first though!


----------



## tjkraz

The only option is for them to buy the dining plan for the entire stay.  The dining plan is designed to be a length-of-stay plan.  Part of Disney's justification for the plan is the assumption (hope!) that some credits will go unused.  If they let people buy it for just a partial stay, people would schedule their meals to maximize the value.

If they tried to accommodate guests who arrive late, people would lie to abuse the loophole.  The only option is to buy the dining plan for every room occupant, for every single night of the stay.

Taking this one step further, if your friends are listed on the reservation and don't want to pay for the dining plan for all 6 nights, YOU cannot buy the dining plan either.  Again, it's all or nothing--if you want it you must pay for all occupants, all nights.


----------



## BroganMc

bpmorley said:


> The first thing we always do is turn on the tv to watch Stacy and the top 7.  well the tv isn't working.  So I call the front desk to tell them about this.  20 minutes of the girl trying to tell me that it must just be the batteries in the remote, even though I explained that I hit the button on the tv.  In the end I just asked to have them send someone up to look at it.  Now we go out for the day and get back around 11pm.  The entire room has no electric.  Now don't you think that if they sent someone up to look at the tv they would have found this.  So now my wife calls the front desk to report this.  She's told to stay put and someone should be out by tomorrow morning.  So we ask for another room and what do you think they said???  They will have to charge us to move rooms.  ARE YOU KIDDING ME????  so off to the front desk my wife goes.  It would have been me, but she knows that if I go someone is gonna get punched in the face if they give me any flack.  She marches in front of everyone and tells the guy at the desk.  he looks on his computer and neither girl has reported the problem.  He gets on the phone and has a maintenance guy to the room in 5 minutes.   What made this even worse was we met a couple at the pool one night and they were staying on cash.  They claimed that their room smelled like smoke.  When they called the front desk, they were upgraded to a 2bdr, and there were only 2 of them, given there money back and given a $50 credit on their room cards.  This was the first time in 5 stays that I've ever had a problem, but this was a doozy.  Sorry for the rant but I needed to vent a little.



Ah, I've heard of this. It would be the "Before the Castle" Cinderella prize. You know, instead of being grand marshalls of the parade and getting a free night stay in MK, you get the rustic room (read: powerless, so true to fairy tale land) on the outskirts of the kingdom. Didn't you notice the helpful little mice hiding in the closet?


----------



## bpmorley

BroganMc said:


> Ah, I've heard of this. It would be the "Before the Castle" Cinderella prize. You know, instead of being grand marshalls of the parade and getting a free night stay in MK, you get the rustic room (read: powerless, so true to fairy tale land) on the outskirts of the kingdom. Didn't you notice the helpful little mice hiding in the closet?



Huh?


----------



## punkin413

tjkraz said:


> The only option is for them to buy the dining plan for the entire stay.  The dining plan is designed to be a length-of-stay plan.  Part of Disney's justification for the plan is the assumption (hope!) that some credits will go unused.  If they let people buy it for just a partial stay, people would schedule their meals to maximize the value.
> 
> If they tried to accommodate guests who arrive late, people would lie to abuse the loophole.  The only option is to buy the dining plan for every room occupant, for every single night of the stay.
> 
> Taking this one step further, if your friends are listed on the reservation and don't want to pay for the dining plan for all 6 nights, YOU cannot buy the dining plan either.  Again, it's all or nothing--if you want it you must pay for all occupants, all nights.



thanks for the info.  i understand the logic, but it is kind of frustrating.  makes the concept of buying into DVC a little questionable for me since one of the big "advantages" is to be able to share the benefits with friends and family.......that is as long as your friends and family have the same vacation plans as you do!    i understand this is one of the very few drawbacks of DVC.....just a little frustrating.


----------



## DVC Mike

punkin413 said:


> thanks for the info. i understand the logic, but it is kind of frustrating. makes the concept of buying into DVC a little questionable for me since one of the big "advantages" is to be able to share the benefits with friends and family.......that is as long as your friends and family have the same vacation plans as you do!  i understand this is one of the very few drawbacks of DVC.....just a little frustrating.


 
The DDP rule is just that -- a DDP rule. It applies to both CRO reservations and DVC members. So, this is not a drawback of DVC.


----------



## JsMom2

punkin413 said:


> thanks for the info.  i understand the logic, but it is kind of frustrating.  makes the concept of buying into DVC a little questionable for me since one of the big "advantages" is to be able to share the benefits with friends and family.......that is as long as your friends and family have the same vacation plans as you do!    i understand this is one of the very few drawbacks of DVC.....just a little frustrating.



As Mike pointed out, it's not a DVC rule.  What you can do though is to book a studio separately for your friends for the nights they are there.


----------



## bpmorley

punkin413 said:


> thanks for the info.  i understand the logic, but it is kind of frustrating.  makes the concept of buying into DVC a little questionable for me since one of the big "advantages" is to be able to share the benefits with friends and family.......that is as long as your friends and family have the same vacation plans as you do!    i understand this is one of the very few drawbacks of DVC.....just a little frustrating.



Have you looked at the new DDP for 2008?  You may not want to get it anyway.  We've used it twice, but most likely won't use the new plan.


----------



## punkin413

DVC Mike said:


> The DDP rule is just that -- a DDP rule. It applies to both CRO reservations and DVC members. So, this is not a drawback of DVC.



good point.  thanks for clarifying!



JsMom2 said:


> As Mike pointed out, it's not a DVC rule.  What you can do though is to book a studio separately for your friends for the nights they are there.



i doubt they'd want to spend that much.  if they stay at a separate hotel (which now they probably will), they'll probably just go to pop.



bpmorley said:


> Have you looked at the new DDP for 2008?  You may not want to get it anyway.  We've used it twice, but most likely won't use the new plan.



i know we're going to use it.  they may not want to.  i still have to go over the ins and outs with them as they're not disney-obsessed like me and don't know the details!    having said that, we may go back next year for christmas and may not use the DDP then, depending on what we think of it in april.  we'll see!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Dawn!  We enjoyed using the DDP and will use it again for a short 2 day stay this fall - we ended up our last two days w/o the DDP as we changed resorts and didn't think we would want as much food without our guests, then my BIL and DN came - we found that we spent about $80 more a day for the two days we didn't have the DDP.  Now with the tips not being included, it will cost a little more, but still not $80! 

I'm not sure you caught one point in the post above - if your guests are registered in your room,  you have to either get the DDP for all of the days for all of you, or else they won't let you have it.  The dining credits are per room.  

You get so much food on the plan, maybe it would be cheaper just to share some meals, which they don't let you do on the plan.  Another way for them to get around the games people play with things like this.


----------



## tjkraz

DVC Mike said:


> The DDP rule is just that -- a DDP rule. It applies to both CRO reservations and DVC members. So, this is not a drawback of DVC.



Yup.

DVC is actually quite a bit LESS restrictive than CRO when it comes to the dining plan.  CRO package reservations have a minimum 3-night stay requirement.  DVC members could book just a single night an get the dining plan.

CRO also requires that you purchase the room (normally at full price with no discounts applied) AND your park tickets in a package just to get access to the dining plan.  Most people could buy tickets from third-party vendor for $20-40 less per ticket, so the package deal is certainly adding to Disney's bottom line in other ways.

DVC has no ticket purchase requirement for the dining plan.


----------



## chipmunkfan

I went home for the first time in the beginning of December and I have to say I was worried if I made the right purchase decision.  I am 100% satisfied .  I was second guessing my resort selection the whole year....I absolutely love SSR.  The decor is beautiful and let's face it the best part is the toilet!  This thing can suck you down with the flush!!!  My husband loved it  

The only thing that I missed was the mattress from WL.  I don't know why but the studio we were in at SSR had the bobo mattress that was pretty very hard.  Other than that, it was a perfect trip.

We stayed in Congress Park which was a very short walk on the lighted pathway to DTD.  I had to point that out because I read so many posts on the pathway.  Walked it several nights and early mornings, as always just be cautious.  The walk was only 7-10 minutes for two adults.  I love the fact you can catch the bus to any resort over there.  I didn't realize this added bonus but it came in handy to get to dinners at Cape May Cafe and the Yachtsman.  

I just wanted to say how pleased I am with this resort.  Oh yeah, to put my mind at ease, DH and I even went to AKL to scope out the resort.  It was nice, but I love SSR....I think it's the lake.  There is nothing better than walking along a path beside a lake.  *Another quick note...DH and I did the fishing excursion on that lake.  I think we caught about 15 bass in two hours.  I highly recommend doing the excursion.


----------



## bpmorley

chipmunkfan said:


> *Another quick note...DH and I did the fishing excursion on that lake.  I think we caught about 15 bass in two hours.  I highly recommend doing the excursion.



Shame you can't catch 'em and cook 'em


----------



## macman752

bpmorley said:


> Shame you can't catch 'em and cook 'em



Disney fish are not good eating. Too many transistors in those audio animatronic bass.


----------



## bpmorley

macman752 said:


> Disney fish are not good eating. Too many transistors in those audio animatronic bass.



and I thought they were just crunchy fish


----------



## nezy

What do you mean "catch a bus to any resort"?  Did you mean that you can easily walk to to DTD to catch the buses to other resorts or that resort buses come right into SSR?

RE: fishing  >Doesn't each boat come with its own fish that is secretly hidden below the boat, opened only when you lower a baited fishing line?
Well trained fish!


----------



## bpmorley

nezy said:


> What do you mean "catch a bus to any resort"?  Did you mean that you can easily walk to to DTD to catch the buses to other resorts or that resort buses come right into SSR?
> 
> RE: fishing  >Doesn't each boat come with its own fish that is secretly hidden below the boat, opened only when you lower a baited fishing line?
> Well trained fish!



DTD has buses going to every resort.  Just like every park.  There is no resort to resort direct transportation.  except for the monorail or the boat that runs between BW & BC/YC


----------



## nezy

That is what I thought-re: bus transportation.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Just got back from a wonderful first visit home for christmas.  What I noticed on the buses at SSR is that it is all luck and timing.  We stayed in the Grandstand and loved the short walk to the 1st stop on and off.  Sometimes the buses arrived when we got there, and others we had to wait no longer than 20 min.  It was our first time since 2001 using Disney transportation, and, we really enjoyed the extra time spent with our children as opposed to driving a car.  Also a short walk to the main complex for the High Rock Springs pool, Artists palette, etc..  The ferry boat launch to DTD is also very timely.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Everyone!
I am a new member and as of yet havnt been home. First visit will be May 31st, 2008.
Ive been reading this site since we joined on June 1st and have learned alot from some interesting conversations. Ive run the gambit of loving SSR to having buyers remorse! Overall Im still very excited!

Anyway, I just wanted to wish all of my neighbors a very healthy and happy new year!
Rita


----------



## naf917

Just wanted to check in and say that we loved our first visit home.  We were there from the 20th to 24th.  We had a great time and the resort is awesome.  It was a short trip and concentrated on the parks with the kids but next time we are making time to spend a day or two at the resort.

Nothing beats that very first "Welcome Home"


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Welcome Home!  I know you will be happy once you have stayed at our beautiful resort!  We bought site unseen and were a little worried about our decision, too - now we feel it is one of the best things we have done!


----------



## lwilliam

Saratoga is our home - but I NEVER, EVER wanted to stay there - was spoiled by Boardwalk and Beach Club!  Well, we could only get a room at Saratoga for Dec. 24th-Dec. 31 (just returned last night) - I WAS SO WRONG ABOUT THIS RESORT.

Loved it - fortunately we had a wonderful location.  Grandstand, first floor.  Near main building, right next to quiet pool, near bus stop.

You are so right about the bus system - but I expected delays during the holidays.  The only problem we had was Downtown Disney busses, they were quite slow, but of course we could have walked.  The last night there I used the boat system back to resort and could kick myself for not using it more often.  Yesterday, 12/31, we DID wait at least 30 minutes for a bus, but of course we were all depressed about leaving, it just added to the day!   

I will be the first to admit - I WAS SO WRONG ABOUT THIS RESORT....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

mikeandkarla said:


> Just got back from a wonderful first visit home for christmas.  What I noticed on the buses at SSR is that it is all luck and timing.  We stayed in the Grandstand and loved the short walk to the 1st stop on and off.  Sometimes the buses arrived when we got there, and others we had to wait no longer than 20 min.  It was our first time since 2001 using Disney transportation, and, we really enjoyed the extra time spent with our children as opposed to driving a car.  Also a short walk to the main complex for the High Rock Springs pool, Artists palette, etc..  The ferry boat launch to DTD is also very timely.


Ditto  Loved Grandstand, the proximity to the bus top, and the short walk!


----------



## granmaz

Hi all. We're just about to close on our contract - signed up when over in early December. It was a huge surprise as my never thought my husband would agree - I just got him to go along to the preview centre to have a look!!!! 

I have been reading this thread because as soon as we got back to the UK I began thinking I should have tried for resale elsewhere as I kept reading so many negatives about SSR. However, you have me all enthused again!

We had a referral name, so got some extra use once points for this year which we will try and use for our DL stay in May as I am not sure how we would use them with the 7 month booking rule.

Planning on booking our first trip to SSR for Nov/Dec once we have closed and the 11 months are here. Would have liked to stay part of our 2 weeks elsewhere, but that is a busy time for booking anything 7 months out, but I will see.

Keep up encouraging!! I have learned loads and know where to put our request in for.


----------



## mamaprincess

It's wonderful to see all the new SSR owners stopping in!

 Home!!!

Thanks for everyone on this thread that has been answering questions and posting positive experiences at SSR.  I bought sight unseen like some of you and I can tell you that if I had come to the DVC boards and seen all the negative comments prior to our first stay at SSR, we probably would have never tried our home resort and would have missed out on so many wonderful memories.  We also may have been very worried and stressed about our decision, so thanks to all those SSR owners who have made this thread a place where all SSR members can share all the great things about SSR.  

I have read negative things about every DVC resort and I suppose that's part of the reason that we always stay at SSR.  I know from experience that it is a gorgeous, wonderful, well maintained resort.  We have a trip coming up in May.  This time we have opted to try the BCV and I can tell you that the paranoia that surfaces as I remember all the negative threads about the BCV makes me want to do the comfortable and familiar thing, however, we are sticking with this decision in hopes that all the negative posts are just a few unusual instances.  I have to remember how amazing SSR is and how many negative comments it gets and many from people who just refuse to even try SSR.  Most people come back and post how wrong they were about SSR once they've stayed there.  If you would read some of the comments about the BCV's, you'd think it was a slum.  The same with OKW and BWV.  AKV has been called to dark and remote among other comments about the problems with check-in etc.  I've read complaints about the staff at the VWL's.  

There will be negative comments about every resort, but many thousands of people own DVC and I am sure they are very satisfied with their home resorts however, you may not hear from them on this board.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi MamaPrincess! 
First, thanks for starting this thread. When we got home from DLC to the Med
my DH hooked me up on this because we purchased on June 1st while on that cruise. I have been reading these sites especially this one for the past 6months and especially your posts. You have always been very knowledgable, without even knowing how helpful you have been!
Being from AZ we bought site unseen and as you may have read Ive gone from being very excited to buyers remorse.
Most responses have been positive but some of the complaints Ive read Ive had to ask myself are these standard complaints that you would even have had at a hotel, most have been a yes. No, of course you should never stay in a dirty room, does housekeeping have "off" dys, yes, can you get a parking lot view and not the one you ask for, yes, but with all of this, the nicer you are, hopefully the nicer the other party will be (more flies with sugar than vinegar?).
I am very much looking forward to going "home"! I have yet to go there but I find myself wanting to defend SSR.
By, the way, there was a thread about those who eat vs those who do not eat in their rooms-VERY helpful!TA!
Anyway, you say you are going in May. We will be there May 31-June 6th.
Any chance of meeting my new neighbor?
Again, thank you for being so knowlegable and helpful and I look forward to reading more!
your new neighbor,
Rita


----------



## Flyerfan

I am very excited about our first trip home next week!  However, when I read the negative reviews, I start feeling apprehensive.  DH has told me in the past that I shouldn't be reading them and to just go and enjoy and whatever happens happens.  Que Sera Sera! So I guess for the next 8 days,  I'm better off sticking to this thread and enjoying all the positives.  Will give a quick report when I get back!!


----------



## lwilliam

Did you read my thread - my DH also told me to STOP reading those negative reviews (like that would stop me!) and I insisted on him calling everyday for another DVC....I WAS SO WRONG!  BUT, _try to prefer Grandstand_...to me that was the best location for the bus and main building and quiet pool.
Views really don't matter to me, but we had a nice quiet view of the golf course (crazy golf cart drivers though! - just kidding).
Enjoy.


----------



## Boardwalk Tigger

Are there pictures of the Carousel section anywhere? Can anyone tell me anything good about this area? Thank you


----------



## BroganMc

Hey everyone,

So my dad, cousin and I are just back from our first ever New Year's at SSR. Except for the airline breaking my powerchair trying to take it off the plane (Orlando baggage handlers can be daft at times), our trip can be summed up in one word... AWESOME!

We arrived Sunday 12/30. Saw Osborne Lights then hopped to Magic Kingdom for the test run of the NYE fireworks. Closed that park up around 4:30am thanks to EMH. (Got to ride a whole bunch of things including Dumbo, the  Carousel and Peter Pan with no waits.) Saw early bird fireworks at EPCOT NYE, enjoyed the parties there and then went back to SSR for the private pool party. (Had the best view of ALL the World's fireworks, including PI and the three parks.) Hopped over to MGM and closed that park at 3:30am with EMH. 1/1 we headed to EPCOT to do the countries. Got in a 90 minute wait line for Soarin' at 8:30pm and ended up closing the park after around 9:30pm. We left today and hung out at the Carriage House. It's downright bitter there with a low of 28 tonight. So no walks for us around the resort this time (my powerchair wasn't up to it and it was way too cold), but we enjoyed all the decorations and the pleasant Christmas music in the background.

If you ever do NYE at Disney, use the EMHs for rides and head to SSR for the midnight party. We never had many problems with crowds.

Can't wait to return in April when it is a lot warmer. I can't stand a cold Florida.

Oh and we stayed in the exact same studio room as in October (3512 in the Springs). Busses were good, drivers exceptionally attentive to guests, but all the cast members are exhausted. My cousin saved quite a few by helping with the chair tie downs. By New Year's Day they were grateful for any pleasantness guests could offer. Good spirits just really tired.


----------



## Flyerfan

lwilliam said:


> BUT, _try to prefer Grandstand_...to me that was the best location for the bus and main building and quiet pool.
> Views really don't matter to me, but we had a nice quiet view of the golf course (crazy golf cart drivers though! - just kidding).
> Enjoy.



I did request Grandstand or Congress Park but the more I read, Grandstand is the way to go.  I bet the drivers made for some interesting entertainment.


----------



## tomandrobin

BroganMc said:


> So my dad, cousin and I are just back from our first ever New Year's at SSR. Except for the airline breaking my powerchair trying to take it off the plane.



Sorry to hear that, we were looking for you guys at the baggage claim to say goodbye. 

It was nice meeting all of you!


----------



## mamaprincess

Arizona Rita said:


> Anyway, you say you are going in May. We will be there May 31-June 6th.
> Any chance of meeting my new neighbor?
> Again, thank you for being so knowlegable and helpful and I look forward to reading more!
> your new neighbor,
> Rita



Hi Neighbor!

We wil have to try to arrange to meet since we will be there during the same time frame.  Do you have your schedule worked out yet?  I'm still trying to get my dining squared away.  I'm being so indecisive. 

Thanks for all the wonderful compliments.  There are so many knowledgeble SSR lovers that post on this thread.  It's really a great informational thread and a place where you can come to ask your questions about SSR and receive answers quickly,thanks to all the wonderful SSR Lovers.



Boardwalk Tigger said:


> Are there pictures of the Carousel section anywhere? Can anyone tell me anything good about this area? Thank you



The Carousel is just as pretty as the rest of the resort.  We stayed there during our Christmas trip of 06.  It is a place that you will want to be driving if you are there.  Since we always drive, it wasn't a problem for us.  I don't believe we took any pictures of the outside of Carousel.  The only problem with the Carousel is that it is not close to the carriage house or any pools.


----------



## loribell

BroganMc said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So my dad, cousin and I are just back from our first ever New Year's at SSR. Except for the airline breaking my powerchair trying to take it off the plane (Orlando baggage handlers can be daft at times), our trip can be summed up in one word... AWESOME!
> 
> We arrived Sunday 12/30. Saw Osborne Lights then hopped to Magic Kingdom for the test run of the NYE fireworks. Closed that park up around 4:30am thanks to EMH. (Got to ride a whole bunch of things including Dumbo, the  Carousel and Peter Pan with no waits.) Saw early bird fireworks at EPCOT NYE, enjoyed the parties there and then went back to SSR for the private pool party. (Had the best view of ALL the World's fireworks, including PI and the three parks.) Hopped over to MGM and closed that park at 3:30am with EMH. 1/1 we headed to EPCOT to do the countries. Got in a 90 minute wait line for Soarin' at 8:30pm and ended up closing the park after around 9:30pm. We left today and hung out at the Carriage House. It's downright bitter there with a low of 28 tonight. So no walks for us around the resort this time (my powerchair wasn't up to it and it was way too cold), but we enjoyed all the decorations and the pleasant Christmas music in the background.
> 
> If you ever do NYE at Disney, use the EMHs for rides and head to SSR for the midnight party. We never had many problems with crowds.
> 
> Can't wait to return in April when it is a lot warmer. I can't stand a cold Florida.
> 
> Oh and we stayed in the exact same studio room as in October (3512 in the Springs). Busses were good, drivers exceptionally attentive to guests, but all the cast members are exhausted. My cousin saved quite a few by helping with the chair tie downs. By New Year's Day they were grateful for any pleasantness guests could offer. Good spirits just really tired.




Sounds like another wonderful trip. Sorry about your power chair though. Are doing something to take care of the damage?

I thought about all of you New Year's Eve. Wish I had been there.


----------



## loribell

Boardwalk Tigger said:


> Are there pictures of the Carousel section anywhere? Can anyone tell me anything good about this area? Thank you



We stayed in the Carousel for three nights last December and loved it. We did not have a car and walked to the pool ever night. It was really very refreshing. It was nice and quiet too. But the best part of it is that it is in Disney. You just can't go wrong there.


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Boardwalk Tigger said:


> Are there pictures of the Carousel section anywhere? Can anyone tell me anything good about this area? Thank you



Here are a few


----------



## mamaprincess

*Paulieuk1969*:Those pics of the Carousel are gorgeous.  Thanks!  

The Carousel is every bit as lovely as the rest of SSR although not as conveniently located.  If you don't mind some walking through beautiful SSR, you will be fine.  If you drive then the location isn't an issue. 

*BroganMc*, Your Trip sounds like it was amazing.  The temperatures were crazy.  Was that just for a couple of days or was it for the majority of your trip?


----------



## 50 years Too!

SSR Lovers and Owners,

Do any of you have a map layout of the resort to post?
We are trying your home this June.  Plan to just relax with another couple--men will golf, we ladies will spa, and we all will dine, dine, dine!  No parks.  Thought that would be the perfect time to try SSR.
I'm excited about the "newness" of the resort.

Thanks,  Deb


----------



## BroganMc

tomandrobin said:


> Sorry to hear that, we were looking for you guys at the baggage claim to say goodbye.



Believe it or not I glimpsed your daughter pushing Robin out the door at BWI, but I was too far away to catch up to you. Southwest took some time getting my chair up to the gate but it did come off in one piece. And with just enough power to make it home last night. Fully charged today. I'm having my guys come out to give it a once over Monday to see what wasn't fixed.

It was an adventurous trip!



> It was nice meeting all of you!



Ditto. We never would have found the Southwest desk at MCO. Thanks for waiting for my cousin to fix the bus lift at SSR. (Isn't he handy to have around?) Hope the kids made it back to school ok. I'm still exhausted from our trip. Time for the mid-winter hibernation, I think.


----------



## RachelTori

50 years Too! said:


> SSR Lovers and Owners,
> 
> Do any of you have a map layout of the resort to post?
> We are trying your home this June.  Plan to just relax with another couple--men will golf, we ladies will spa, and we all will dine, dine, dine!  No parks.  Thought that would be the perfect time to try SSR.
> I'm excited about the "newness" of the resort.
> 
> Thanks,  Deb



Try this link:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf

I hope you all enjoy SSR as much as we do!!


----------



## MinnesotaChill

BroganMC -

Glad you had such a great trip.  Neat trip report, although I can't imagine all of those late nights.  What time did you get going in the morning?

Did I read correctly that you saw all three parks' fireworks from the SSR pool or did you mean that you got to see all of the park fireworks on various nights?  I can't imagine you could possibly see MK from SSR, but I could be wrong... it has happened before.  Once.


----------



## BroganMc

mamaprincess said:


> *BroganMc*, Your Trip sounds like it was amazing.  The temperatures were crazy.  Was that just for a couple of days or was it for the majority of your trip?



Sunday, when we arrived, it was sunny and in the 80's. Of course we spent much of the day in MCO trying to get me some wheels. Night time was in the 60's. From then on it got progressively colder throughout our stay. Yesterday we woke up to frost and bone-chilling cold. A good day to go home and hibernate by the fire. But I heard from other departing guests it was in the 80's all last week. I guess Orlando just gets cold when I wander into town.
 



loribell said:


> Sounds like another wonderful trip. Sorry about your power chair though. Are doing something to take care of the damage?



They did replace the battery and got me a loaner powerchair for the day. But it was an emergency fix so not all the parts were replaced. I'm having my guys come out Monday and see what else needs be done. Standard protocol calls for a report filed and the customer to sign off if they were satisfied with the resolution. But since they wanted me to sign that Sunday when I was stuck with a loaner chair and my chair was off with some unknown repair company, I refused to sign. I think it will all work out. Very inconvenient but it could have been worse. Like they broke my joystick controller or damaged a motor. Those parts must be special ordered and cost several thousand dollars. A battery is cheap.

If anything it made me absolutely anal about how and when they take my chair from me. I insist on talking to the baggage crew so they don't do something as stupid again.

Oh, and Southwest gave me a $200 voucher to fly again. Pretty much the cost of my roundtrip ticket for New Year's. To be honest, I was gonna fly down next October when we stayed exclusively at Disney. Now I'm thinking it's less problematic to just drive down as always.

And to Disney's credit, when it looked like I would be totally powerless Sunday as my loaner chair failed to charge, they really came through. Magical Express got us on the first bus out of the airport. SSR called all around to mobility companies for another loaner chair (all had been rented) and finally just loaned me a manual chair for the stay. I had thought I'd have to go back and get it from the front desk when I returned from Magic Kingdom Sunday night. Instead I found it sitting in my room waiting for us.

It was amazing to see how much all the cast members tried to accommodate guests. Even to the point of bus drivers getting off the bus to advise guests when the next bus to their chosen park was coming. They were so exhausted and so many guests had wacky demands. (Like the foreign family who tried to storm the wheelchair sections of EPCOT for NYE fireworks claiming they had bum feet. Or the Spanish student CM propositioned by the drunk 45 year old woman at Muppets.) I felt sorry for them and yet they never lost their tempers.

NYE at Disney was a lot of fun, but I think it's an every other year thing for us. It's just too exhausting to plan a big Christmas at home and then trip out of town.


----------



## BroganMc

50 years Too! said:


> SSR Lovers and Owners,
> 
> Do any of you have a map layout of the resort to post?



Here ya go.


----------



## granmaz

Are there 2 paths to DTD? It looks like one, but I am sure I have heard mention of another.


----------



## tomandrobin

Yes there are two paths. The second is located behind the Turf Club and ends at the West Side.


----------



## rie4630

Subscribing.


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

Thanks for the positive reports and the pictures of the Carousel section!  I have read negative things about this area so it is very nice to read good about it and see the beautiful pictures.  We always rent a car so I will no longer worry about possibly being in the Carousel when we go for Christmas! 



Boardwalk Tigger said:


> Are there pictures of the Carousel section anywhere? Can anyone tell me anything good about this area? Thank you





mamaprincess said:


> The Carousel is just as pretty as the rest of the resort.  We stayed there during our Christmas trip of 06.  It is a place that you will want to be driving if you are there.  Since we always drive, it wasn't a problem for us.  I don't believe we took any pictures of the outside of Carousel.  The only problem with the Carousel is that it is not close to the carriage house or any pools.





loribell said:


> We stayed in the Carousel for three nights last December and loved it. We did not have a car and walked to the pool ever night. It was really very refreshing. It was nice and quiet too. But the best part of it is that it is in Disney. You just can't go wrong there.





Paulieuk1969 said:


> Here are a few


----------



## loribell

Your very welcome. We really enjoyed our stay in the Carousel. Have a great time. Christmas at Disney is wonderful!


----------



## mamaprincess

*Paulieuk*, I originally thanked the wrong poster for the carousel pics.  I corrected my post and want to thank you for the beautiful pictures!


----------



## BroganMc

All this talk about the Carousel section gave me the strangest dream last night. SSR had assigned us the same room in the Springs as last time but we wanted to try something different, so we asked for the Paddocks. It ended up being far away and down a massive hill. Of course my powerchair died and my 75 y.o. dad had to push me up the hill (both ways) to get to AP for drinks.

I woke up trying to figure out exactly where that part of the resort actually was. (I've been all over SSR multiple times so know there are no Siberia's there.) 

Makes me wonder if that's what SSR Dislikers envision when they are told SSR is the only resort available.


----------



## loribell

Glad that was just a dream, but with the pics I have seen of your dad he would have handled it with no porblem at all.


----------



## 50 years Too!

RachelTori said:


> Try this link:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf
> 
> I hope you all enjoy SSR as much as we do!!



Thanks, RachelTori.  Just what I was looking for!

Deb


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Glad you had such a great trip. Neat trip report, although I can't imagine all of those late nights. What time did you get going in the morning?

Did I read correctly that you saw all three parks' fireworks from the SSR pool or did you mean that you got to see all of the park fireworks on various nights? I can't imagine you could possibly see MK from SSR, but I could be wrong... it has happened before. Once.


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Everyone!  I'm an SSR owner!  We took our first trip for Halloween in OCT!  My boyfriend got me tickets to see Little Mermaid on Broadway and we just got back tonight!  It was so nice to go down!  Last time we were in NYC together was four years ago when we were back in high school!  The Little Mermaid was UNBELIEVABLE!  The show was so incredible and it's my favorite movie so I loved itttttt!  I highly recommend you try to see it if you can!  the costumes were fantastic and the actress who plays Ariel was perfect!  Just wanted to write about my disney magic, even if it's not in disney!  We are heading back to WDW in May, but we are trying the Boardwalk Villas!  Anyone ever stay at the BV?


----------



## BroganMc

MinnesotaChill said:


> Glad you had such a great trip. Neat trip report, although I can't imagine all of those late nights. What time did you get going in the morning?



Afternoon, more like. I was rolling into the room in the wee hours of the morning most nights (i.e. 5am, 4am, etc.). No one in my room woke up before 10-11am. By the time we get ready, ate and dealt with my daily chair issues it was around dusk.



> Did I read correctly that you saw all three parks' fireworks from the SSR pool or did you mean that you got to see all of the park fireworks on various nights? I can't imagine you could possibly see MK from SSR, but I could be wrong... it has happened before. Once.



I meant you could see the high fireworks of all three parks (including MK) from the lakeside walkway in front of Congress Park. MK fireworks were just to the ride of Cirque de Soleil. A litle more to the right was MGM. And farther to the right was EPCOT. MK's fireworks went on the longest, still running 5 minutes after everyone else's finished. EPCOT started early and finished first.

From the pool you had trees and stuff in your way so could only see the high DTD fireworks. (And there were three layers to the DTD fireworks including flares along the lake.)

But I also did see fireworks at two of the parks. MK on Dec 30 and EPCOT at 7:30pm on the 31st. That's how I recognized them.

FWIW I was surprised you could see MK from SSR too. Now I know why locals report seeing them from outside the resort. They are high.


----------



## Mischa

The past three trips we've stayed at SSR (we love it there and it helps to have a DVC at SSR too).   

Anyway, I keep reading about DTD fireworks - when are they?  We're either in the wrong place or sleeping - because we've never seen them.   

Thanks!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

BroganMc said:


> But I also did see fireworks at two of the parks. MK on Dec 30 ....



Hi Brogan- I was there at MK watching those spectacular firworks on the 30th too!  Weren't they fabulous!  I didn't realize they were doing a NYE test run- but it gave me an excuse to go to bed early on NYE- since I already counted in the New Year- even if it was a day early.  I loved the 10-9-8-7... fireworks.


----------



## bpmorley

Mischa said:


> The past three trips we've stayed at SSR (we love it there and it helps to have a DVC at SSR too).
> 
> Anyway, I keep reading about DTD fireworks - when are they?  We're either in the wrong place or sleeping - because we've never seen them.
> 
> Thanks!



They used to be every midnight on Pleasure Island.  I believe they stopped about a year ago


----------



## tomandrobin

Mischa said:


> The past three trips we've stayed at SSR (we love it there and it helps to have a DVC at SSR too).
> 
> Anyway, I keep reading about DTD fireworks - when are they?  We're either in the wrong place or sleeping - because we've never seen them.
> 
> Thanks!



They only do fireworks at DTD on July 4th and New Years Eve. Disney use to have fireworks nightly at DTD but stopped a couple years back.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Just venting...I really want to go to SSR for our June trip, however DH thinks we need the space a 2 bdr will give us at OKW!
Its me, DH, DD11, DD(will be 2) DS14 and his buddy. Plus we have a studio for my mom, and she fell in love with SSR when I showed her my pics from last month!
I wish they could guarantee Grandstand section!!


----------



## tomandrobin

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Just venting...I really want to go to SSR for our June trip, however DH thinks we need the space a 2 bdr will give us at OKW!
> Its me, DH, DD11, DD(will be 2) DS14 and his buddy. Plus we have a studio for my mom, and she fell in love with SSR when I showed her my pics from last month!
> I wish they could guarantee Grandstand section!!



the early check-ins have the best chance of getting room/view request. Also, make sure to call MS and put you Grandstand request in to them.


----------



## BroganMc

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Just venting...I really want to go to SSR for our June trip, however DH thinks we need the space a 2 bdr will give us at OKW!



An 11 and two 14 y.o.'s? Gee, what are you gonna do with the 2 y.o.? All fine to stick the older kids in that second bedroom (get a dedicated 2 bedroom at SSR and it'll have two queen beds with no extra kitchen or door).

I don't know if it is solely a quirk of the HA rooms, but our dedicated 2-bed in October had a huge second bedroom. My sis, her hubby and two young boys had more than enough space there. The boys used their round table for drawing. Only the dining table seemed small but then we had shifts there anyway. Boys did their homework there.

The studio is probably the tightest fit. Getting my powerchair, my dad's scooter and opening the sofabed for my cousin this last NYE was tricky.

FWIW, I'd only go to OKW if I wanted to save points. The bigger room does not make up for the location IMHO. (My experience being coming from a huge Marriott 2 bedroom resort room down to a 1bedroom or studio SSR room.)


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks for the comments...I arrived at SSR around noon and got my request for Grandstand....

My DH likes the fact the living area at OKW is more spread out and the size of the balcony(@ bdr) however, I was not impressed ny OKW's pool area...the Grandstand pool blew that away!


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Thanks for the comments...I arrived at SSR around noon and got my request for Grandstand....
> 
> My DH likes the fact the living area at OKW is more spread out and the size of the balcony(@ bdr) however, I was not impressed ny OKW's pool area...the Grandstand pool blew that away!



My last arrival at SSR (around 11:00 am), they had my request for GrandStand - said that room wasn't ready, but they had one in a different section available if I wanted to get into a room right away.  So I asked "which section?"  Paddocks.  No thanks - I'll wait!  My GrandStand room was ready at 3:30!


----------



## Brenle

RachelTori said:


> My last arrival at SSR (around 11:00 am), they had my request for GrandStand - said that room wasn't ready, but they had one in a different section available if I wanted to get into a room right away.  So I asked "which section?"  Paddocks.  No thanks - I'll wait!  My GrandStand room was ready at 3:30!



Our first experience at SSR last May was wonderful.  We arrived by 11:30 a.m. and were able to check in right away - no wait.  In fact, we could have stayed in any section of SSR.  But I think that had to do with the fact we arrived midweek.  Hopefully we'll have the same luck this May.


----------



## Arizona Rita

I just read the thread about the "Merry Mixer" and I was just curious about something. On either Wednesday or Thursday nights supposedly there is a "Welcome Home" night event or whatever it is called. Can anyone tell me about this event? Also following this is a time where Disney people show you how to make a wreath. Does anyone know if there is a way to ship this wreath home? I would love to take a craft class from Disney people.
If any of this makes any sence to anyone (Mamaprincess are you reading?
Brogan or Mike?) I would appreciate any feedback!
Thanks so much!
Rita


----------



## tomandrobin

How about a little T&R....



> I just read the thread about the "Merry Mixer" and I was just curious about something. On either Wednesday or Thursday nights supposedly there is a "Welcome Home" night event or whatever it is called. Can anyone tell me about this event?


Welcome Home Wednesday's are held at Atlantic Hall at the Boardwalk, from 4-5 pm every week.



> Also following this is a time where Disney people show you how to make a wreath. Does anyone know if there is a way to ship this wreath home? I would love to take a craft class from Disney people.



I think you mean the Floral experience...........

Learn how to take regular flowers and design a Disney-themed keepsake arrangement during this one-hour class at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa or at Disney's BoardWalk Resort(location varies by week). Members receive a 10% discount on the $50 retail price. All ages are welcome (with adult supervision for ages 10 and under). Classes are offered on Wednesdays, 2:30 - 3:30 pm. Please call 407-WDW-PLAY to register.† Walk-ins are welcome when space is available.



> If any of this makes any sence to anyone (Mamaprincess are you reading?
> Brogan or Mike?) I would appreciate any feedback!
> Thanks so much!
> Rita



You are welcome!


----------



## Arizona Rita

TA TomandRobin! Have you ever done either of these activities?
Rita


----------



## tomandrobin

Arizona Rita said:


> TA TomandRobin! Have you ever done either of these activities?
> Rita



Nope, I keep wanting to go to the Welcome Home Wednesday, but always run out of time.


----------



## my3princes

We've done the Welcome Home Wednesdays.  It was alright, but I wouldn't give up part of a park day to do it.  They served lemonade and popcorn.  Then DeeVee Cee was the host of a game show.  They drew 3 names out of a hat and those were the contestants (everyone attending is in the hat).  Then they ask questions.  The audience also has opportunities to answer and can will a DVC trading pin.  This in no way compares to the Summer on the Savannah party that they held over the summer, but was ok if you have a couple of free hours.


----------



## BroganMc

tomandrobin said:


> Nope, I keep wanting to go to the Welcome Home Wednesday, but always run out of time.



I've been to the Merry Mixes (lots of fun with free food, games, characters and a DJ) but the Welcome Home Wednesdays don't leave me intrigued enough to trek over. From descriptions over the last year, they have turned into a very subdued sales atmosphere.

As for the floral experience, isn't it also held at BWV/BCV on alternate weeks? It's another one of those "never have enough time for it". 

I keep saying I'll sign up for ceramics at SSR when I check in (Sundays, Tuesdays and Thursdays I believe). But I always forget until my last day. You need to return the next day and pick up your fired piece.


----------



## claireloveseeyore

This was our first  trip to Disney as DVC owners.  Arrived 22 December 07 and departed 3 January 08.  Stayed at our home resort of SSR - in the Springs.  Loved the resort, enjoyed the NYE party at the Pool watching the fireworks at Downtown Disney.


----------



## Harley-Mouse

we will be in a studio does each building have them? Or each section have there own? Would like to know before we go. We are looking to stay grandstand any info on where Thay are in this section? Thanks all.


----------



## dwelty

Harley-Mouse said:


> we will be in a studio does each building have them? Or each section have there own? Would like to know before we go. We are looking to stay grandstand any info on where Thay are in this section? Thanks all.



There are studios in every building, and in every section.  You should have no problem getting a studio at the Grandstand. There are 4 big buildings there.


----------



## corinnak

The laundry facilities are located in the pool buildings.  And as such, the Carousel is the only one that doesn't have its own.


----------



## BroganMc

Harley-Mouse said:


> we will be in a studio does each building have them? Or each section have there own? Would like to know before we go. We are looking to stay grandstand any info on where Thay are in this section? Thanks all.



This is the general building layout of rooms. There is some variability based on which are handicapped rooms but the composition of studios, 1bedrooms, 2bedrooms and gande villas is the same.

http://disneydoc.homestead.com/ssrfloor.html


----------



## Brenle

BroganMc said:


> This is the general building layout of rooms. There is some variability based on which are handicapped rooms but the composition of studios, 1bedrooms, 2bedrooms and gande villas is the same.
> 
> http://disneydoc.homestead.com/ssrfloor.html



BroganMc, you are a wealth of information.  I always enjoy reading your posts, too.  WDW should hire you as a CSR!


----------



## BigMama




----------



## BigMama

​




​


----------



## BigMama

HERE ARE SOME MORE SSR PHOTOS FOR YOUR VIEWING PLEASURE!! ENJOY!!


----------



## BigMama

HOW ABOUT SOME MORE!!


----------



## RachelTori

*Thanks, BigMama!   Awesome pictures!     A reminder of "why" I love SSR so much!!!   *


----------



## granmaz

Thanks for those photos - loved them.

Just booked our first stay for December.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

BigMama, great photos!!!!

You really captured SSR's beauty!!
I really want to stay in June, but DH thinks we need the space that the OKW's 2 bdr have. Ugh, I dont know.....


----------



## vabeth

Fantastic pictures! I can't wait to be back there next month!


----------



## dbprimeaux

Thanks for the pictures!! They were awesome ! We will be home - SSR in 13 days  !!! When were these pics taken?


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> BigMama, great photos!!!!
> 
> You really captured SSR's beauty!!
> I really want to stay in June, but DH thinks we need the space that the OKW's 2 bdr have. Ugh, I dont know.....



FWIW, I think you should try the 2-br at OKW - they're huge and very nice!    It will not diminish your love of SSR at all, and this way you'll have first-hand knowledge for subsequent WDW trips!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks for that!1

Have a great trip at AKV!! We are staying there for one night after our cruise in a 1 bdr!

We will keep our OKW ressie....I do want to see the 2 bdr's...I am jsut easily swayed !! lol


----------



## BigMama

dbprimeaux said:


> Thanks for the pictures!! They were awesome ! We will be home - SSR in 13 days  !!! When were these pics taken?


 


NOVEMBER 2007


----------



## MissMet

I asked this over in the resort board & no one seemed to answer, so I figured I'll try over here...

I'm bringing friends to SSR. This will be their first time to WDW. This will be my second time staying at SSR. One of my friends will be celebrating a birthday while we are there. Do any of you know what SSR offers for room deliveries, if anything at all? A lot of the deluxe/dvc resorts do chocolate covered strawberries, cakes, etc. but does SSR, a stand alone DVC resort, offer anything like that?

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

MissMet said:


> I asked this over in the resort board & no one seemed to answer, so I figured I'll try over here...
> 
> I'm bringing friends to SSR. This will be their first time to WDW. This will be my second time staying at SSR. One of my friends will be celebrating a birthday while we are there. Do any of you know what SSR offers for room deliveries, if anything at all? A lot of the deluxe/dvc resorts do chocolate covered strawberries, cakes, etc. but does SSR, a stand alone DVC resort, offer anything like that?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.


I don't think they do their own gourmet treat or cake deliveries.  That is probably more something for the resorts with room service. 
But- note the birthday on your reservation and remind at check-in if it isn't mentioned by the cm.  They may deliver balloons to the room and a card or something like that. (at check-in they asked what my ds's favorite character was- and he got a signed card from Stitch and - balloons on his birthday)  You can get cakes delivered from the Boardwalk Bakery.  Also, if you go to Ghirardelli or a sweet shop at DTD you could get chocolate strawberries there.


----------



## MissMet

TenThousandVolts said:


> I don't think they do their own gourmet treat or cake deliveries.  That is probably more something for the resorts with room service.
> But- note the birthday on your reservation and remind at check-in if it isn't mentioned by the cm.  They may deliver balloons to the room and a card or something like that. (at check-in they asked what my ds's favorite character was- and he got a signed card from Stitch and - balloons on his birthday)  You can get cakes delivered from the Boardwalk Bakery.  Also, if you go to Ghirardelli or a sweet shop at DTD you could get chocolate strawberries there.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## BigMama

BigMama said:


> HOW ABOUT SOME MORE!!



pictures


----------



## BigMama

BigMama said:


> HERE ARE SOME MORE SSR PHOTOS FOR YOUR VIEWING PLEASURE!! ENJOY!!



pictures


----------



## BigMama

BigMama said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



pictures


----------



## BigMama

BigMama said:


>



pictures


----------



## bsusanmb

Oh, I am missing my home!  Love all the pics.  They are beautiful!


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

BigMama  Thanks for posting all those awesome pictures!  They are beautiful!


----------



## Michael-DVC

Hello!

My Wife and I just bought at SSR last night. We are so anxious to come back to WDW and stay at a DVC location.


----------



## RachelTori

Michael-DVC said:


> Hello!
> 
> My Wife and I just bought at SSR last night. We are so anxious to come back to WDW and stay at a DVC location.



*Welcome to DIS and Welcome Home!!     I think you're going to like it here!   

Have you booked your first trip *Home* yet?  
*


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

Michael-DVC said:


> Hello!
> 
> My Wife and I just bought at SSR last night. We are so anxious to come back to WDW and stay at a DVC location.



     WELCOME HOME


----------



## TisBit

MissMet said:


> I asked this over in the resort board & no one seemed to answer, so I figured I'll try over here...
> 
> I'm bringing friends to SSR. This will be their first time to WDW. This will be my second time staying at SSR. One of my friends will be celebrating a birthday while we are there. Do any of you know what SSR offers for room deliveries, if anything at all? A lot of the deluxe/dvc resorts do chocolate covered strawberries, cakes, etc. but does SSR, a stand alone DVC resort, offer anything like that?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.



Contact Disney Florist, they will deliver gift baskets, etc throughout WDW!  I am not sure if they do the strawberries, etc...but they have a lot of different things or might be able to suggest something.


----------



## BigMama

Michael-DVC said:


> Hello!
> 
> My Wife and I just bought at SSR last night. We are so anxious to come back to WDW and stay at a DVC location.


 

congrats!!!


----------



## dbprimeaux




----------



## kritter

dbprimeaux said:


>



Love your picture in your signature......

Kristin______


----------



## athenna

Michael-DVC said:


> Hello!
> 
> My Wife and I just bought at SSR last night. We are so anxious to come back to WDW and stay at a DVC location.




That's awesome! 
Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## Michael-DVC

RachelTori said:


> *Welcome to DIS and Welcome Home!!     I think you're going to like it here!
> 
> Have you booked your first trip *Home* yet?
> *



Thank you! We haven't booked yet, but we are looking at planning one this week and can't wait!



Jeremy&Susan said:


> WELCOME HOME



Thank you!



BigMama said:


> congrats!!!





athenna said:


> That's awesome!
> Welcome home, neighbor!



Thank you so much!


----------



## BigMama

Michael-DVC said:


> Thank you! We haven't booked yet, but we are looking at planning one this week and can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN NEVER JUST PLAN ONE THERE ARE ALWAYS TWO IN THE WORKS!!


----------



## baxter1999

Please add me to your list! I just joined and are giving my parents points to use for my mom's birthday 2-13-08! It's the first use of DVC points and 1st time ever stayed at that nice of a resort! I get to try it out in April...my birthday and 25th visit!!!!


----------



## BroganMc

baxter1999 said:


> Please add me to your list! I just joined and are giving my parents points to use for my mom's birthday 2-13-08! It's the first use of DVC points and 1st time ever stayed at that nice of a resort! I get to try it out in April...my birthday and 25th visit!!!!



Welcome aboard!

My dad and I will be there April 20-27. Just look for a fun old fella with a gray mohawk. Mention the Dis or ask for Brogan.

SSR is beautiful in the Spring. All the flowers are in bloom and the greens filled with young wildlife. Lots of baby bunnies, ducks, a few otters and other birds sneaking about.


----------



## toocherie

I just bought at SSR too!

A question--would it be just insane to think that I could book two studios for late April at this point?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

A big welcome home and congrats to the new SSR owners!!!


----------



## disneymom8589

Michael-DVC said:


> Hello!
> 
> My Wife and I just bought at SSR last night. We are so anxious to come back to WDW and stay at a DVC location.



  home SSR neighbor!!


----------



## BroganMc

toocherie said:


> A question--would it be just insane to think that I could book two studios for late April at this point?



When I called last week to switch my HA rooms around, they still had several studios for April 20-27. In fact, I gave up a HA one (with bathtub in Congress Park).

It doesn't hurt to try. Good luck!


----------



## mayopac

Hi,

Will be traveling SSR soon and trying to locate an up to date map of the grounds. Looking for either Grandstand (because of quiet pool and sprinkler for kids) or Congress Park (because of view) Does anyone know if Congress Park has a sprinkler too, or does it just have a quiet pool? If anyone has any pics of Grandstand area would be nice to see them or any room numbers recommended? Seems like a beautiful property...
Thanks,
Mayopac


----------



## tomandrobin

mayopac said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will be traveling SSR soon and trying to locate an up to date map of the grounds. Looking for either Grandstand (because of quiet pool and sprinkler for kids) or Congress Park (because of view) Does anyone know if Congress Park has a sprinkler too, or does it just have a quiet pool? If anyone has any pics of Grandstand area would be nice to see them or any room numbers recommended? Seems like a beautiful property...
> Thanks,
> Mayopac



Congress Park does not have a sprinkler at the pool. The pool is a large quiet pool with 4 fountains that spill into the pool, at the corners. There is also a hot tub, a picnic area with grilles and a playground all at the pool.


----------



## Natterjack9

toocherie said:


> I just bought at SSR too!
> 
> A question--would it be just insane to think that I could book two studios for late April at this point?





Welcome home and Congrats!!   

SSR here we come.  WE CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## mamaprincess

toocherie said:


> I just bought at SSR too!
> 
> A question--would it be just insane to think that I could book two studios for late April at this point?



If you haven't yet you should go ahead and try to book the two studios.  You will probably be able to (crosses fingers).  If there is a problem just wait list.


----------



## mayopac

tomandrobin said:


> Ownership is not required, just admiration for SSR!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> That is the exact strategy we do on most of our trips. Get up early and hit the parks, take a break around noon and relax at the resort, then hit a second park in the evening. Works well at SSR, probably better then alot of the resorts. Those bus trips to DTD or MK in the evening from BCV or BWV are not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tough call. If the kids are all about the slide then Springs or Grandstand (first 2 buildings) are best. Going to DTD is easy, you have 3 options. Walk, take the bus, or take the ferry. When we stayed at the Grandstand area the ferry and bus are the best options. Either way, I wouldn't stress about getting to DTD, the pools are probably more important to your needs, with the kids. When my DW and I go alone, we will go to DTD every day. When the kids are with us maybe two times during the week.
> 
> 
> 
> They do deliver pizza to your room at SSR. I am not sure if thats been expanded since May when we were there last.


Hello, 

Will be traveling to SSR soon and reading the posts and would like to know which pool area is better for a 2 yr old....grandstand or congress park....it seems that grandstand closes at 10 pm....what about congress park, is it open all night? Any info would be greatly appreciated...Thank you


----------



## loribell

mayopac said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will be traveling to SSR soon and reading the posts and would like to know which pool area is better for a 2 yr old....grandstand or congress park....it seems that grandstand closes at 10 pm....what about congress park, is it open all night? Any info would be greatly appreciated...Thank you



The better pool for the 2 year old would be High Rock Springs, the main pool. It has a zero entry area & a slide for the little ones as well as a water play area. The grandstand has a great water play area but the pool is a regular pool.


----------



## maxtomsmom

Hi all-

We are just about to close within the next couple of days on our SSR membership. We just bought a resale and are hoping to go the end of April into early May. We know we need to wait until we are in the system. 

I haven't had time to read through the posts so excuse me if I ask questions that were addressed earlier. We bought the resale sight unseen - well we actually saw it from DTD at least a part of it. It looked sooo beautiful!  

We have two young boys ages 4 and 6. They have both been to WDW twice. They are very active and can be loud. They're boys  Seriously, given their ages what section should we recommend? They do like the pool, but tend not to be patient when waiting for the bus. We are OK with some noise, but they go to sleep earlier (on nights we get back from the park around 8:00 they are asleep by nine.) They usually don't take naps, but sometimes will when we're at Disney. We also plan on taking breaks at the resort, but not necessarily go into the pool each time. I know they have activities going on, but the last thing we want to do is a ton of walking during our breaks. We realize we haven't booked the room and we're hoping it isn't too late for that time of the year. But if we're able to request and get a room, what should we pick? Oh, we don't necessarily need to be by the food courts we'd prefer to be closer to a bus or a pool. Thanks!


----------



## loribell

maxtomsmom said:


> Hi all-
> 
> We are just about to close within the next couple of days on our SSR membership. We just bought a resale and are hoping to go the end of April into early May. We know we need to wait until we are in the system.
> 
> I haven't had time to read through the posts so excuse me if I ask questions that were addressed earlier. We bought the resale sight unseen - well we actually saw it from DTD at least a part of it. It looked sooo beautiful!
> 
> We have two young boys ages 4 and 6. They have both been to WDW twice. They are very active and can be loud. They're boys  Seriously, given their ages what section should we recommend? They do like the pool, but tend not to be patient when waiting for the bus. We are OK with some noise, but they go to sleep earlier (on nights we get back from the park around 8:00 they are asleep by nine.) They usually don't take naps, but sometimes will when we're at Disney. We also plan on taking breaks at the resort, but not necessarily go into the pool each time. I know they have activities going on, but the last thing we want to do is a ton of walking during our breaks. We realize we haven't booked the room and we're hoping it isn't too late for that time of the year. But if we're able to request and get a room, what should we pick? Oh, we don't necessarily need to be by the food courts we'd prefer to be closer to a bus or a pool. Thanks!



I would pick the Grandstand myself. That way you are the first bus stop so you won't have to worry about having to wait for another bus (just in case). Also the pools play area is great for kids your boys ages. You are also very close to the lobby, main pool, and the food court.


----------



## mayopac

Thank you Lori,

Thinking of Congress Park now since it has a playground for the kids...Does it have a zero entry pool like the main pool?


----------



## BroganMc

mayopac said:


> Thank you Lori,
> 
> Thinking of Congress Park now since it has a playground for the kids...Does it have a zero entry pool like the main pool?



No. Only the High Rock Springs pool has a zero entry. 

There is another playground at the Paddocks pool, however. If you find yourself in the Springs or Paddocks, it is not that far a walk.

HRS pool and Grandstand pools both have water play areas for kids. The Grandstand features water-themed water cannons and HRS features a Donald Duck fountain spring.

Congress Park's pool is a regular pool with an adjacent playground and barbecue area overlooking DTD. Paddock pool has the features but overlooks an interior resort lake and the Springs bridge. Bus stops are near both pools.


----------



## BroganMc

maxtomsmom said:


> We have two young boys ages 4 and 6. They have both been to WDW twice. They are very active and can be loud. They're boys  Seriously, given their ages what section should we recommend? They do like the pool, but tend not to be patient when waiting for the bus. We are OK with some noise, but they go to sleep earlier (on nights we get back from the park around 8:00 they are asleep by nine.) They usually don't take naps, but sometimes will when we're at Disney. We also plan on taking breaks at the resort, but not necessarily go into the pool each time. I know they have activities going on, but the last thing we want to do is a ton of walking during our breaks. We realize we haven't booked the room and we're hoping it isn't too late for that time of the year. But if we're able to request and get a room, what should we pick? Oh, we don't necessarily need to be by the food courts we'd prefer to be closer to a bus or a pool. Thanks!



Depending on the time of day you're hitting the bus stop, the Springs area would be fine as well. Springs is the last bus stop in the resort.

When we took my sister's boys (6 & 8) last October we stayed in the Springs. The boys were in the HRS pool every night (they do movies by the pool on various nights). One night we got off at Grandstand and walked back to the Springs (approx 5 min walk), but it wasn't an issue.

Mornings were never a problem for my sister's family. The busses were full at the Springs but still had room for them. And on the plus side the next stop was the theme parks. If you board at Grandstand you must stop at 4 more stops in the resort before leaving.


----------



## maxtomsmom

Thanks all who replied-  good food for thought. I will share the info with DH. I didn't know about the movies shown at night. What other activities do they offer during the day like around 1:00. We usually head out first thing in the morning around 8:15, hit the parks stay until 12:00 go back for lunch and a rest or swim. Then go back around 4:00ish. The typical break schedule for families. So we tend to be around the resort around 1:00. Do they offer anything for kids to do at that time?


----------



## Harley-Mouse

I see somebody posted the pool closes at 10:00 pm is this the main pool only? At BCV we can use the quiet pool 24 hr a day I thought it would be the same at SSR all pools but the Springs is this true?


----------



## BroganMc

Lifeguards go off duty at 8pm. After that you swim at your own risk.


----------



## SSRJen

My huband and I just joined at SSR recently. We already booked two vacations (July and November). Can't wait to experience DVC!


----------



## BigMama

SSRJen said:


> My huband and I just joined at SSR recently. We already booked two vacations (July and November). Can't wait to experience DVC!


 

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

What section would you recommend for quiet.  My husband and I are planning a trip for our 15th anniversary and are considering SSR.  
We would like an area that is more on the quiet side, with a good view.
Thanks so much.


----------



## BigMama

Steamboat Girlie said:


> What section would you recommend for quiet. My husband and I are planning a trip for our 15th anniversary and are considering SSR.
> We would like an area that is more on the quiet side, with a good view.
> Thanks so much.


 

CONGRESS PARK HAS A BEAUTIFUL VIEW OF DOWNTOWN DISNEY AND A NICE QUIET POOL.


----------



## FloridaSam

Great thread!  We're hoping to visit in December and after seeing the pictures in this thread can't wait!

Sam x


----------



## DVCJones

We will be staying at SSR for the first time. We have 2 DD's 5 and almost 3. my DB and DSIL will be there with her DM and DD14. My DM and her DH will also be staying at VWL for the same week.

Any advice on things to do with such a large group. My DH likes his space so we all have our rooms. However, I was hoping to plan at least one special event for everyone. Any ideas???? 

We have requested the Grandstand section. Is there anything else I should know or consider.


Thanks!


----------



## Epcot Mom

I was there for one night last weekend.  We really only slept there (arrived late after park hopping and headed out the next morning) but I was wondering if there is any kind of ssr transportation within the resort?  It seemed pretty big, thinking about being in one of the further out areas and wanting to hit the snack bar or gift shop for orange juice, etc in the morning.  We don't rent a car, choosing to rely on the mouse for our transportation.  The resort was very pretty by the way!


----------



## Arizona Rita

I am so THRILLED! DH paid off our loan yesterday!! Yea! 

Can anyone tell me how to get one of those time line thingies so I can keep track of how long it will be until our first trip home?
I'd really like a Disney one if possible!
Thanks very much!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Rita!  Congrats on your "home ownership!" Go to www.tickerfactory.com, choose your category, follow the steps, then copy and paste to your siggie.  Be sure to use the tag for "message boards."


----------



## TisBit

Epcot Mom said:


> I was there for one night last weekend.  We really only slept there (arrived late after park hopping and headed out the next morning) but I was wondering if there is any kind of ssr transportation within the resort?  It seemed pretty big, thinking about being in one of the further out areas and wanting to hit the snack bar or gift shop for orange juice, etc in the morning.  We don't rent a car, choosing to rely on the mouse for our transportation.  The resort was very pretty by the way!



you can catch the park buses and ride them back to the front of the resort.  Most buses stop first at Grandstand and last at Springs, both are in close proximity of the restaurants/main pool, etc.


----------



## Epcot Mom

Thanks!  I knew there had to be a trick.  I did figure out Springs was behind the pool/lobby area.  Where does the Grandstand drop you off at?  Do all park buses work for this trick?  I have a friend going down for a week in May and they haven't been to wdw in 25 year so I'm trying to help them out.
Thanks
EpcotMom


----------



## TisBit

Epcot Mom said:


> Thanks!  I knew there had to be a trick.  I did figure out Springs was behind the pool/lobby area.  Where does the Grandstand drop you off at?  Do all park buses work for this trick?  I have a friend going down for a week in May and they haven't been to wdw in 25 year so I'm trying to help them out.
> Thanks
> EpcotMom



I am pretty sure that they all do this, but you can always check with the drivers.  I might have heard that one bus, maybe DTD does the opposite route...but not sure on that.  Grandstand is in front of Carriage House, so catty corner to springs.


----------



## PrincessV

Okay fellow Saratogans, I need your advice...

First stay, we were at Grandstand - LOVED it!  
Second stay, we wound up at the end of Carrousel, overlooking the entrance - not too thrilled.  

So I'm debating what to request for trip #3, and I keep looking at the Springs.  Any reason why _not_ to request that section?  (Aside from the buses - I have a car and don't mind driving to another bus stop or to the parks at all.)

Another question for you lounge experts: does SSR have a signature drink?  I keep thinking I saw one, but can't remember what it was, or even if I'm recalling correctly!


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Theme park buses go in this order of bus stops:				

Grandstand				
Carousel				
Paddock				
Congress Park				
Springs				

Downtown Disney buses go in this order of bus stops:				

Springs				
Grandstand				
Carousel				
Paddock					
Congress Park					

Guests can hop on board a theme park bus from any bus stop and ride it to the main building, then you can hop on a DtD bus to get back to your room.


----------



## TisBit

Paulieuk1969 said:


> Theme park buses go in this order of bus stops:
> 
> Grandstand
> Carousel
> Paddock
> Congress Park
> Springs
> 
> Downtown Disney buses go in this order of bus stops:
> 
> Springs
> Grandstand
> Carousel
> Paddock
> Congress Park
> 
> Guests can hop on board a theme park bus from any bus stop and ride it to the main building, then you can hop on a DtD bus to get back to your room.



Thanks Paul!


----------



## tfc3rid

First time at SSR in October, we stayed in the Carousel section...  Could care less that it was located where it was located...  Walking around the resort was tremendous as  is beautiful...

Last weekend for a Friday - Sunday stay, we stayed in the Paddock close to Congress Park...  Not a bad spot at all...


----------



## BroganMc

PrincessV said:


> So I'm debating what to request for trip #3, and I keep looking at the Springs.  Any reason why _not_ to request that section?  (Aside from the buses - I have a car and don't mind driving to another bus stop or to the parks at all.)



I've stayed in the Springs three times (once in Grandstand) and all but one was I carless. Still I chose to use the busses more often than not. The only capacity issue I ran into was one day when another family arrived with two scooters and wanted to go to the same park. (I use a powerchair.) So we hopped in our van that day instead and still made it to the park at the same time.

I don't think capacity issues will be a huge problem at the Springs. Even when I went at NYE, there was always room on the bus. What you are really gaining with a car is the ability to not have to wait for the bus to show up. If you're ready to go and the bus you want just pulled out, then you'll have to hang on another 20 minutes.

Some advantages to the Springs include the water views and closeness to HRS pool as well as AP. We made several drink runs and were at the pool constantly. Also, we took several newbbie guests up to the open house rooms during our last two trips.

And if you're really anxious about the pool or bus capacity issue, there is a bridge shortcut to the Paddocks pool & bus stop. Or you can just as easily go back to the Grandstand.


----------



## Brenle

Great info BroganMc.  You are a wealth of information.


----------



## PrincessV

BroganMc said:


> Some advantages to the Springs include the water views and closeness to HRS pool as well as AP. We made several *drink runs* and were at the pool constantly.


Well, THAT got my attention - proximity to beverages (preferably of the adult variety) is a major plus!


----------



## tomandrobin

PrincessV said:


> Well, THAT got my attention - proximity to beverages (preferably of the adult variety) is a major plus!



Grand Stand pool has a "beverage" counter that serves "beverages" during the day also.


----------



## dizneyluv

Thank you for this wonderful thread. We are not DVC owners but are paying for a 2 Bdr villa at SSR in June. We had to upgrade when it looked like mil was going to be well enough to come with us after all.

All the pictures and information are fabulous. We'll have 5 people, 3 adults and two boys who are 4 and 14.

I am excited by the pool area and location to DD. 

I read through every page of this thread and marked some pages to show mil. She's very excited as we all are!

This thread is very helpful.


----------



## mouseaddicts

Welcome Disneyluv!  I, along with everyone else here I'm sure, hope you enjoy our "Home"!     You may not be DVC owners ... yet ...........  

Well, we have booked our NYE trip for this year!!!    We're planning to take my parents (who haven't been to Disney in 33 years) with us, so we have a 2 BR planned.  I've posted on the "who's going in Dec 2008" thread & saw a few other SSR folks there too ......... we're looking forward to the pool party!


----------



## tomandrobin

mouseaddicts said:


> Well, we have booked our NYE trip for this year!!!    We're planning to take my parents (who haven't been to Disney in 33 years) with us, so we have a 2 BR planned.  I've posted on the "who's going in Dec 2008" thread & saw a few other SSR folks there too ......... we're looking forward to the pool party!



One note about the pool party. Get there early or plan on standing. we got there around 9pm and all the chairs where either taken or had towels over them "being reserved".


----------



## Sorceress_Minnie

Hi all, 

Just found this thread and am thrilled!  

My DH and I became owners this past July and will be dropping in for a one night stay after we cruise the first week of March.

I can't wait to read everything.


----------



## bpmorley

tomandrobin said:


> One note about the pool party. Get there early or plan on standing. we got there around 9pm and all the chairs where either taken or had towels over them "being reserved".



I thought that was a no-no.  If I see a towel on a chair and nothing else, it's my chair now.


----------



## tomandrobin

bpmorley said:


> I thought that was a no-no.  If I see a towel on a chair and nothing else, it's my chair now.



You would think that would be the case. We almost didn't stay, but I was able snagged a couple chairs from the villas.

I am counting on some of the 2008 organizers to do a better job, then last year. More chairs, more food, more drink, etc..... (you writing this down BroganMc?)


----------



## Chellymouse

We also bought in at SSR sight unseen. We've watched this place being built for the last several years and were just too busy enjoying WDW to take time out on our last trip to go on the tour. We're excited though and looking forward to our first "welcome home" in August and our "first Christmas" at SSR in Dec.


----------



## RachelTori

Chellymouse said:


> We also bought in at SSR sight unseen. We've watched this place being built for the last several years and were just too busy enjoying WDW to take time out on our last trip to go on the tour. We're excited though and looking forward to our first "welcome home" in August and our "first Christmas" at SSR in Dec.



It was the same for us.  All those boat rides from POFQ to DTD, seeing this beautiful resort being built just past the tree houses, and we were hooked!!!    We bought 2 years ago without ever taking the tour or even setting foot on SSR property!  We've had several stays there and love it a little more each time we visit!


----------



## mouseaddicts

tomandrobin said:


> One note about the pool party. Get there early or plan on standing. we got there around 9pm and all the chairs where either taken or had towels over them "being reserved".



HI TomandRobin!  I saw your name on the list of party attendees last year & see you're also signed up for a trip the same time as us this year!    Hopefully we'll get to meet you too!
(Yes - Tell Broganmc to make LOTS of notes!  )
We really are looking forward to joining the NYE festivities this year!  We've never been during the holidays, so we're quite excited about it!   

We're at WDW every year for 4th of July - We've spent the past 2 yrs at SSR for that week.  This year we're trying AKV for our July trip ....... and back "home for the holidays"!   

Congrats to all the new owners!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

mouseaddicts said:


> HI TomandRobin!  I saw your name on the list of party attendees last year & see you're also signed up for a trip the same time as us this year!    Hopefully we'll get to meet you too!
> (Yes - Tell Broganmc to make LOTS of notes!  )
> We really are looking forward to joining the NYE festivities this year!  We've never been during the holidays, so we're quite excited about it!



We look forward to meeting you! 

We love going to WDW at NYE. All the Christmas decorations and activites. We don't have anything here at NYE like Disney.  

If you are veteran of the July 4th weeks, then you will handle NYE week with no problems. Basically its the same, but a bit busier, with a lot less heat and humidity. The EMH are insane, Dec 30th to 4am, NYE to 3am! Lots of fun!


----------



## BroganMc

tomandrobin said:


> I am counting on some of the 2008 organizers to do a better job, then last year. More chairs, more food, more drink, etc..... (you writing this down BroganMc?)




Chairs (borrow from storage and/or other pools)
Food (hot dogs, finger food, definately more than just Doritos)
Drink (preferably of the adult fruity variety)

Got it.

I'll have a talk with the staff in April and see if I can get on the manager's short list for contacts. In deference to you all, I'll bring my own chair. That should save one for ya.

Seriously though, if we're gonna do this right I think we should organize a cookout of our own. Then we can fire up one of the BBQs and each donate some meat for the cause. I definitely plan on shipping a couple bottles of Meade this time. Did they offer champagne to guests? I was lakeside having my donut picnic about 20 minutes before fireworks.


----------



## BethanyF

I had to do some digging, but I finally found this thread.  
We are in the process of buying at SSR, we're closing on the 23rd.  
Now I need to dig through all 128 pages to see what we're buying and where we'll be staying in November.


----------



## loribell

BethanyF said:


> I had to do some digging, but I finally found this thread.
> We are in the process of buying at SSR, we're closing on the 23rd.
> Now I need to dig through all 128 pages to see what we're buying and where we'll be staying in November.



Congrats. SSR is a wonderful resort.


----------



## Lost boy

We'll be booking our first trip soon and I have a question, in the vac planner book it assigns different point values for days of the week and "weekly", what days constitute the weekly stay. Mon. thru whatever or is it Sat. or Sun. thru whatever. Thanks for any help.


----------



## loribell

Lost boy said:


> We'll be booking our first trip soon and I have a question, in the vac planner book it assigns different point values for days of the week and "weekly", what days constitute the weekly stay. Mon. thru whatever or is it Sat. or Sun. thru whatever. Thanks for any help.



It doesn't matter, just any 7 days in a row. Sun - Thur are one point value & Fri - Sat are more.


----------



## tiggercrew

Lost boy said:


> We'll be booking our first trip soon and I have a question, in the vac planner book it assigns different point values for days of the week and "weekly", what days constitute the weekly stay. Mon. thru whatever or is it Sat. or Sun. thru whatever. Thanks for any help.




The weekly points amount listed is 7 nights no matter when your stay begins.  If you add the 5 night Su-Th points needed to the Fri-Sat points you will total up to the weekly rate. 

Have fun on your first trip home!


----------



## Lost boy

Ahh, I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lost boy

My wife got home last night , looked at my posted question and said DUH!! when you ran out of fingers and toes you should have used a calculator.  So now any future posts of mine have to be pre-approved. Go figure ?


----------



## TisBit

Lost boy said:


> My wife got home last night , looked at my posted question and said DUH!! when you ran out of fingers and toes you should have used a calculator.  So now any future posts of mine have to be pre-approved. Go figure ?



LOL.....(I've been there  )


----------



## loribell

Lost boy said:


> My wife got home last night , looked at my posted question and said DUH!! when you ran out of fingers and toes you should have used a calculator.  So now any future posts of mine have to be pre-approved. Go figure ?



   

Hey sometimes the most obvious things aren't so obvious when the brain is overloaded.


----------



## BroganMc

loribell said:


> the brian is overloaded.



"the brian"? Gee, I never heard of it referred to as that. What body organ would that be again?


----------



## loribell

BroganMc said:


> "the brian"? Gee, I never heard of it referred to as that. What body organ would that be again?



   
Oh my. My fingers do that a lot! Guess the right side works faster than the left side.


----------



## BCV2002

Subscribing.  We're staying there this NYE and I'm so excited to try this new resort!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

You will love it!


----------



## monami7

We just signed a contract and are waiting on ROFR from disney for a contract at SSR.  I am so excited!  We currently own at HHI and we go to WDW about twice a year but this is our first contract at WDW.  This is finally owning at HOME TO ME!!!! I am so excited to finally be able to book our trip for next year.

I know I am a bit ahead of myself but I have been reading and we are planning a trip for January with our baby girls.  By then they will be just 2 and 3.  I am thinking that we want to be in Grandstand or the Springs.  i want to be near everything.  Could I do this and request a view of the pools or DTD?  Is that possible?  I tried looking at the map but it looks so jumbled to me!
Thanks so much.  I am sure you will all get sick of me soon!
Heidi


----------



## MAGICFOR2

monami7 said:


> We just signed a contract and are waiting on ROFR from disney for a contract at SSR. I am so excited! We currently own at HHI and we go to WDW about twice a year but this is our first contract at WDW. This is finally owning at HOME TO ME!!!! I am so excited to finally be able to book our trip for next year.
> 
> I know I am a bit ahead of myself but I have been reading and we are planning a trip for January with our baby girls. By then they will be just 2 and 3. I am thinking that we want to be in Grandstand or the Springs. i want to be near everything. Could I do this and request a view of the pools or DTD? Is that possible? I tried looking at the map but it looks so jumbled to me!
> Thanks so much. I am sure you will all get sick of me soon!
> Heidi


 
  Home!  We made our first trip "home" last Summer and loved Grandstand!  It is the first bus stop, has it's own pool and pool bar, and a really fun splash play area for the kiddies!  There's a shortcut to the main building and AP - not far at all - This pool is smaller, but much quieter and less "craziness" when you have little ones.  Also, it was brand new, so everything was still perfect in the rooms


----------



## Jen Filling

Welcome home!

We love the grandstand area of SSR.  Yes, you can request a certain building or area but they can't promise you that at the time of your ressie.  January will be a little cold for swimming I think....so the pool might not be a big thing for your girls.  If you want a view of DTD I would suggest Congress Park.  That area looks at Pleasure Island and is also easy walking distance to DTD.  I love both areas....  But, if you want to be close to the main building then go with the grandstand.  I'm thinking if you go in January you will most likely get the area you want....since it is not that busy in January.

Hope this helps.


----------



## boettj

Add us to the list of members who own and love SSR.  We bought in 06 from TSS.  We are currently looking at adding on another 50 points.  Wish we live closer to enjoy SSR and Disney more frequently.  

We are coming down in November for 5 days.  A 1 bedroom this time.  The Studio is a little cramped for the 5 of us.  Though we are not room dwellers.  We only spend the time required in the room.  That would change as we get more points and stay in 1 bedroom/2 bedroom units.  The goal would be to gather enough points for a stay in the grand villas.


----------



## monami7

Jen Filling said:


> Welcome home!
> 
> We love the grandstand area of SSR.  Yes, you can request a certain building or area but they can't promise you that at the time of your ressie.  January will be a little cold for swimming I think....so the pool might not be a big thing for your girls.  If you want a view of DTD I would suggest Congress Park.  That area looks at Pleasure Island and is also easy walking distance to DTD.  I love both areas....  But, if you want to be close to the main building then go with the grandstand.  I'm thinking if you go in January you will most likely get the area you want....since it is not that busy in January.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks I have thought about the weather.  However we are hoping to at least use the hot tubs a bit!  We were st the world in Dec last year and used the pool quite a bit so it seems like it can be unpredictable.  I want to be prepared!  I would like a view but I would also like to be close to the main areas.  So many decisions!
Heidi


----------



## mamaprincess

We will be going home at the end of May.  The girls always mention how they want to try BCV whenever we go to Cape May so I booked it for our trip secretly.  The hubby and I however were feeling serious pangs for SSR.  Recently to cheer the girls up, I asked them to help me plan our vacation in detail, pick the resort, places to eat, free day activities, restaraunts, schedule etc.  They picked SSR all by themselves.  They really miss it and want to go back!  I asked them if they still wanted to try BCV, they said yes but they would rather go back to SSR.  I decided this morning to make it a split stay.  We will be doing our first 4 days at BCV and our last 6 days at SSR!!!  I think they will love getting to try out BCV while still going back "home" to our beloved SSR.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

have fun, sounds like a great trip!


----------



## BCV2002

So who's gone down to SSR at NYE time?  What's it like and can you give me any advice for things to do when staying there? 

We've been to WDW over 20 times, including 2 NYE trips, and have yet to stay at SSR.  Just want some advice for a pretty laid back trip.


----------



## BroganMc

BCV2002 said:


> So who's gone down to SSR at NYE time?  What's it like and can you give me any advice for things to do when staying there?
> 
> We've been to WDW over 20 times, including 2 NYE trips, and have yet to stay at SSR.  Just want some advice for a pretty laid back trip.



Several of us have. We did our first NYE this past year and going again in December.

I travelled with adults who are nightowls. YMMV if you're traveling with early birds. What we did was sleep late, get up in the afternoon and hit the parks in the early evening then stayed late for EMH. We avoided most of the crowds that way and yet got to see and do pretty much everything we wanted. We did not do a sit-down restaurant meal because we wanted to be flexible with our time.

SSR has a pool party on NYE at the Congress Park pool. It's fairly lowkey with Community Hall staff arranging games and activities starting at 9pm. At midnight everyone has a front seat view of the fireworks PI sets off in the lake. This year some of us who are returning are planning to organize a DISmeet.

It is very crowded, as you know, that time of year. So the usual caveats about using EMH, using fastpasses, and preparing yourself for crowds exist. One thing people noticed this year is that the parks were busy well all week after New Year's.

Oh, one other thing we encountered, after the NYE PI fireworks we tried hopping to MGM/DHS for the EMH. But traffic was so snarled it took us 90 minutes to actually get there (40 minutes on the bus and 50 minutes waiting for one to get to us).


----------



## Susan C

thanks fort he upbeat thread.. We are taking our first trip HOME in March..I'm a llittle freaked by how busy Easter week is going to be, but SSR looks wonderful. 

My reservation doesn;t say which section we are in. We are booked for a one bedroom. 

Susan


----------



## mouseaddicts

Hey neighbors!  Just wanted to share we received our pkg today for our little add-on at SSR!       

We're just a lil bit excited.   

Brogan - TomandRobin ....... we too have booked our SSR NYE trip!  Your posts & pictures from last year were quite enticing!    We've booked a 2BR and are hoping my parents will join us!  Either way - we'll be down at the pool for the party!    Can't wait to celebrate the new year with our SSR neighbors!


----------



## BethanyF

Is there a picture thread for SSR?

I know there are some pics in this thread.  While I dont mind reading the whole thing, I would love to find all the pics in one place.


----------



## BCV2002

mouseaddicts said:


> Hey neighbors!  Just wanted to share we received our pkg today for our little add-on at SSR!
> 
> We're just a lil bit excited.
> 
> Brogan - TomandRobin ....... we too have booked our SSR NYE trip!  Your posts & pictures from last year were quite enticing!    We've booked a 2BR and are hoping my parents will join us!  Either way - we'll be down at the pool for the party!    Can't wait to celebrate the new year with our SSR neighbors!



That's what we're doing too!!  We're going down for NYE (my DH, DD, and I) and we are bringing my parents AND staying in a 2br.  Weird!!


----------



## mouseaddicts

BCV2002 said:


> That's what we're doing too!!  We're going down for NYE (my DH, DD, and I) and we are bringing my parents AND staying in a 2br.  Weird!!



   


That IS funny!  We, however, have 3 kids ........ Hey, since you only have the one DD, do you need to borrow one of ours?  It would even us out!  

Well, we are certainly planning to attend the pool party on NYE!  How 'bout y'all?


----------



## tomandrobin

BCV2002 said:


> That's what we're doing too!!  We're going down for NYE (my DH, DD, and I) and we are bringing my parents



NYE is one of favotite times of the year!! Lots of fun and so exciting!



mouseaddicts said:


> Hey neighbors!  Just wanted to share we received our pkg today for our little add-on at SSR!
> 
> Brogan - TomandRobin ....... we too have booked our SSR NYE trip!  Your posts & pictures from last year were quite enticing!    We've booked a 2BR and are hoping my parents will join us!  Either way - we'll be down at the pool for the party!    Can't wait to celebrate the new year with our SSR neighbors!



Congrats on your addition! We will see you pool side!



BroganMc said:


> SSR has a pool party on NYE at the Congress Park pool. It's fairly lowkey with Community Hall staff arranging games and activities starting at 9pm. At midnight everyone has a front seat view of the fireworks PI sets off in the lake. This year some of us who are returning are planning to organize a DISmeet.



NYE Party Organizer 2008 .......Keep up the good work!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

My exciting news...I added one more day to our Dec SSR stay! lol Woohoo!

I will take what I can get! Dec 7-11 ...will miss the Merry Mixer I am sure...especially if on THurs, that will be our departure day!Will have to save up more points (or add on ) to stay on a holiday


----------



## BCV2002

Definitely going to stay at the resort for NYE.  We're thinking of going to a dinner at another resort, maybe 1900 Park Fare or Chef Mickey's, then heading back to SSR to watching the fireworks from the balcony.  I doubt our DD (who'll just be 1 year old then) will wanna stay up to watch the fireworks!!


----------



## mouseaddicts

Gotcha!   You probably won't get your DD to see the fireworks that night ..... and if you do, she probably won't feel like acting nice about it!   

We will have DD15, DD11 and DS9 by then, so we will DEFINITELY be poolside for the party!   


I'm excited to hear we're planning a Dis meet that week!    Please keep us on the list Brogan!!!  We're included on the "official" list of DVC members going in December.  I see a LOT of Dis'ers will be @ SSR during our time frame.  It would cool to meet up.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

So who wants to start a photo thread??


----------



## mamaprincess

BethanyF said:


> Is there a picture thread for SSR?
> 
> I know there are some pics in this thread.  While I dont mind reading the whole thing, I would love to find all the pics in one place.




The majority of the photos are at the beginning of this thread.  There are tons if you start at the 1st page and work your way in.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I think there is a sticky for DVC photos too!


----------



## Arizona Rita

MamaPrincess, what are your dates in late May? We are arriving on the 30th of May! Would love to meet a Disneighbor!

Someone please tell me where you are getting all of your great graphics, like MamaPrincesses sign and the cute little Dis characters. If this all on Tickerfactory Im lost, so please some one find me!! 

Rita


----------



## veenstra56

We are happy SSR owners.  Add us to the list!


----------



## michellem1118

We bought in to DVC @ SSR nearly a year ago now - I think the closing was last May - and we've stayed there once, during October for F&W.  Our next trip we're staying at OKW, *only* b/c we didn't have enough points to do the stay at SSR.  We're thinking of adding more points in the near future, too.


----------



## ramftbl

Hello all !! Just wondering if:
The paths to downtown Disney are clearly marked from the Grandstand area 
and how much time does it take to walk there compared to the boat ride ?
Thanks to all who respond !!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I did this walk!
I did not see any paths clearly marked! lol...I just enjoyed the walk, and walked in the direction to the water...lol, where I eventually found the path!

It was a pleasant morning, enjoyed the walk, waved to guests on their balconiesI think it took perhaps a good15 minutes or so? Maybe 20....

It depends on how long you would have to wait for a boat....you may just miss one..etc...I would do it just for fun! I didnt do it on the way back though


----------



## kerickson

Just booked our 1st trip Home to SSR in a 2BR for Jan 09.  Hopefully we'll get the Grandstand area (Springs would be fine too).  Not sure if it will be warm enough to enjoy the pool/water play areas, but we'll have 5 little ones who will sure try!


----------



## aprince&princess

We're also at SSR for NYE.  We are on the list too. Just wanted to say hi!  This will be our first time for NYE.  We were there to check out the Christmas decorations and go to MVMCP Dec 06, but never for Christmas break.  I think our plan will be to hang out by the pool also with DD10 & DS13, well 11 & 14 at the time.


----------



## realfam

Were Canadian DVC'ers!   We bought at SSR last Sept/07 while aboard the Magic.  Sight unseen.  We figured, with the strong CDN$ and the fact we love Disney.  This was a no brainer.
We have our first trip home to SSR Aug/08

Add us to the list


----------



## BroganMc

First off, welcome to all the newbies!  I hope to see you around SSR sometime. I'll be there April, October and NYE this year. Look for details about the DIS meet we owners are planning to hold at the NYE Congress Park pool party.



ramftbl said:


> Hello all !! Just wondering if:
> The paths to downtown Disney are clearly marked from the Grandstand area
> and how much time does it take to walk there compared to the boat ride ?
> Thanks to all who respond !!



It depends on where you want to end up in DTD. Marketplace is a good half mile from the end of WestSide where the Grandstand path leads.

Signs to the pathway are somewhat obscure SSR-side. You just need to follow the golf cart path to the bridge over the canal. Then the signs appear directing you to DTD or OKW.

Here's an updated version of my path map showing that pathway. It's in light blue at the bottom. At the split, go east for DTD and west for OKW.

As for time, at a walking speed of 3mph (normal for a 30-40 yr old), figure 5-10 minutes for every .25 miles.


----------



## mamaprincess

Our 2008 WDW trip plans have changed so many times I've driven myself and my husband bonkers! Here is the final decision:

So looking at the airfare for our anniversary trip of June we decided we can't afford to do both an anniversary trip and a family trip.  Since we can only afford one this year, we are doing our annual family trip, that way we all get to see the mouse!  

The airfares really did the decision making.  We had Southwest credits that end in July.  The best airfares we saw were in May (kids are out end of may), so we booked our flights.  Our anniversary week in June had terrible rates.  We were both affraid that airfares would get out of control and we would end up not being able to take the kids later in the year.  With our Southwest credits our May airfare was more than reasonable. 

I reserved a two bedroom at SSR with a grandstand request.  I'm hoping for the building closest to the Carriage House. 

The kids don't know about this trip and didn't know about any of the others that we planned and cancelled and planned and cancelled...

They like surprises and I just can't wait to wake them up at 4:00 am in 2 short months!!!   Now I'll have to over-plan the surprise element.


----------



## dismorgh

We were lucky this year.  We planned out family trip for late July and everything is going smoothly for that one.

Last year, we were thinking of an anniversary trip, but the airfares were outrageous!  Our anniversary is next week on the 18th!  Well, we checked last month, and all of a sudden, the airfares were reasonable for Southwest.  So we thought, there will not be any availability, but we checked anyway, and yay!  We got a 1 bdr at SSR for Sunday - Wednesday!  This will be our first trip home, and we are soooo excited!!  Got lucky on our ADRs too!  We got a ressie for California Grill on our anniversary for Wishes time!!!!!


----------



## my3princes

dismorgh said:


> We were lucky this year.  We planned out family trip for late July and everything is going smoothly for that one.
> 
> Last year, we were thinking of an anniversary trip, but the airfares were outrageous!  Our anniversary is next week on the 18th!  Well, we checked last month, and all of a sudden, the airfares were reasonable for Southwest.  So we thought, there will not be any availability, but we checked anyway, and yay!  We got a 1 bdr at SSR for Sunday - Wednesday!  This will be our first trip home, and we are soooo excited!!  Got lucky on our ADRs too!  We got a ressie for California Grill on our anniversary for Wishes time!!!!!



It sounds like this trip was just meant to be.  Have a Great Time


----------



## dismorgh

my3princes said:


> It sounds like this trip was just meant to be.  Have a Great Time



I believe you're right!  Thanks!  It appears like the weather is going to be mostly good as well.  Always a plus!


----------



## mamaprincess

dismorgh said:


> We were lucky this year.  We planned out family trip for late July and everything is going smoothly for that one.
> 
> Last year, we were thinking of an anniversary trip, but the airfares were outrageous!  Our anniversary is next week on the 18th!  Well, we checked last month, and all of a sudden, the airfares were reasonable for Southwest.  So we thought, there will not be any availability, but we checked anyway, and yay!  We got a 1 bdr at SSR for Sunday - Wednesday!  This will be our first trip home, and we are soooo excited!!  Got lucky on our ADRs too!  We got a ressie for California Grill on our anniversary for Wishes time!!!!!



I am so excited for you and your hubby!!!  You two are going to have a splendid anniversary trip!!! California Grill on your anniversary at Wishes time will be the icing on the cake!  

 Home!!!  

You are going to love SSR.  Are you going to request a particular location or view?  Are you going to try the spa out?  Even if you guys don't spa, you can still use the spa's jacuuzi.


----------



## dismorgh

mamaprincess said:


> I am so excited for you and your hubby!!!  You two are going to have a splendid anniversary trip!!! California Grill on your anniversary at Wishes time will be the icing on the cake!
> 
> Home!!!
> 
> You are going to love SSR.  Are you going to request a particular location or view?  Are you going to try the spa out?  Even if you guys don't spa, you can still use the spa's jacuuzi.



Thanks!  We have requested a room in Grandstand after reading a LOT about SSR on the DIS.  The boys will love the pool, and since we won't have a car, we will be taking the buses everywhere.  We thought that would be best, since it is the first stop.

We aren't going for the spa this time, since it is a shorter trip, but we are looking into that for our July trip, which is 2 weeks long!

We might just check out the jacuzzi, though!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mamaprincess

Does anyone know what building number in the Grandstand is closest to the Carriage House?  Also if you have used the DTD boat how far is it in relationship to the Carriage House?  How far away is the boat transportation from the Grandstand?

Thanks!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

mamaprincess said:


> Does anyone know what building number in the Grandstand is closest to the Carriage House?  Also if you have used the DTD boat how far is it in relationship to the Carriage House?  How far away is the boat transportation from the Grandstand?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I can not think of the building numbers at the moment. However, when walking to the boat landing, you bear to the right as you approach the ME bus drop. The path goes behind the Carriage house, right to to the boat landing.


----------



## loribell

I think it is 8500. We stayed in that building on the second floor just at the staircase that took you right down to the path. I will see if I can find our map from last summer to see for sure.


----------



## mikeandkarla

mamaprincess said:


> Does anyone know what building number in the Grandstand is closest to the Carriage House?  Also if you have used the DTD boat how far is it in relationship to the Carriage House?  How far away is the boat transportation from the Grandstand?
> 
> Thanks!!!



building #8501-8836


----------



## mamaprincess

Thanks for the help everyone!  I can not wait to go back home!!!


----------



## Clark-Kent

BigMama said:


> pictures



love the pictures!! great photo skills!


----------



## 3amigos

We are making our first trip to SSR in January, so i want to hear all about it. I can't wait it looks beautiful!


----------



## mamaprincess




----------



## DisneyBride'03

mamaprincess said:


>



Love it


----------



## Peggy Jean

You can add us to this thread.  We too bought SSR, sight unseen.  We bought while on the DCL a little over a year ago.  We'll be going home for the first time in June, less than 3 months  

Funny thing is we bought a new home recently that is built around a horse racing theme, so both "homes" have the same theme.  Now if I could just get mousekeeping to come in and take care of cleaning I'd have it made, or is that maid?  Sorry, just a little giddy tonight.  Probably because I spent an hour on the phone this afternoon booking all of our dining ressies.  Had to make it for 10 days with a party of 8 for most.  That was loads of fun, at least the CM was great with a wonderful sense of humor.

So, maybe I'll see some of you around home.


----------



## DW-Admin

I actually just called friday to purchase into SSr at 160 points. I get the paperwork to look over and sign on Monday- I hope the FedEx guy comes quick this time... 

Looking forward to some fun! Add myself and figmentfan0724 to the list


----------



## loribell

Welcome Home! Here's to many  magical trips!


----------



## DW-Admin

loribell said:


> Welcome Home! Here's to many  magical trips!



Thank you, my purpose for calling to check on financing was to be sure that I had exhausted all my options to buy RIGHT NOW  they threw me a curveball and told me I was approved. So I said Lets do it!


----------



## MEGOOFYFAN

Bought SSR Jan. 2007. Just back from 1st trip home! 

Stayed in Congress Park.

Add me to the SSR Lovers list!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

DW-Admin said:


> I actually just called friday to purchase into SSr at 160 points. I get the paperwork to look over and sign on Monday- I hope the FedEx guy comes quick this time...
> 
> Looking forward to some fun! Add myself and figmentfan0724 to the list



Congrats and welcome home!!!


----------



## Chellymouse

subscribing


----------



## Sheribo

We love SSR.  Our friends asked us what hotel we stay at when we are at WDW and we tell them NONE.  It's a resort and we have a villa.  It does not have the hotel feel and has become our home away from home.


----------



## disneymotherof3

We closed on our OKW contract last week and are waiting for our points to get into the system.  Well I called MS today just to check availability for our August trip and was told that SSR was the only resort that has a 2-bdrm for the timeframe we need.  It will be myself, DH, DD14, DD4, DS2 and my mom and stepdad (we're taking them for their wedding anniversary).  So I need your help and have some questions.

1.)  What would be the best location to request that is closest to the main pool and food?

2.)  Are there elevators in any of the buildings?

3.)  Can you tell me what buildings have the dedicated 2-bdrms?

That's all I can think of right now.  TIA!!!!!


----------



## tjkraz

disneymotherof3 said:


> 1.)  What would be the best location to request that is closest to the main pool and food?



Either "The Springs" or "The Grandsand."



> 2.)  Are there elevators in any of the buildings?



Yes.  All of them.



> 3.)  Can you tell me what buildings have the dedicated 2-bdrms?



All of them.

Congrats.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

disneymotherof3 said:


> 1.)  What would be the best location to request that is closest to the main pool and food?


We just got back from SSR. Beautiful resort. We stayed in the Springs section, which is right across from the main building and will be the closest. Here's a link to the map of the resort.  http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/Saratoga.htm



disneymotherof3 said:


> 2.)  Are there elevators in any of the buildings?


Yes, there are  elevators in every building. Hallways can be long, though. My MIL/FIL went with us and she can't walk far. We used a wheel chair for our entire trip. While the main pool, restaurants, lobby, etc. are right across the street, it's still a decent hike. Just thought I'd mention that in case walking is tough for your family members. Parking is right outside the building, though.



disneymotherof3 said:


> 3.)  Can you tell me what buildings have the dedicated 2-bdrms?


Sorry. I looked around for this one. Only thing I could find is this:  http://disneydoc.homestead.com/SSRFloor.html. It doesn't have whether the bedrooms are dedicated or lock-offs, though. Since we just stayed there, we were in the Springs, room 3410 and 3411. Both rooms were dedicated 2-BRs and in this pic, are the two bright blue boxes on the far left for the 4th floor. If I had to guess, rooms ending in 10, 11 and 35 are dedicated, which would put (at minimum) 12 units in each building. BTW, if you have a choice and can request a room when you check in, 3410 had a phenomenal view from the balcony!!! Just gorgeous.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Thank you tjkraz and Buckeye Fan for the responses!!  That helps a ton!  This will be our first trip since becoming DVC members.   If we can't get our home resort, then this will work out just fine!  Now we just need our points to get into the system!


----------



## BroganMc

Buckeye Fan said:


> Sorry. I looked around for this one. Only thing I could find is this:  http://disneydoc.homestead.com/SSRFloor.html. It doesn't have whether the bedrooms are dedicated or lock-offs, though.



Um yeah it does. The blue boxes are dedicated two bedrooms. A lockoff 2bedroom would be a yellow studio next to a green 1bedroom.

I don't believe SSR has any dedicated studios. Is this one of those "Oh!" moments? 

In other news, I have to share this. Those who have followed my posts in the last couple weeks may remember among other things I've been trying to plan a grand gathering for my family next year. One of the biggest challenges has been convincing my brothers that staying onsite at SSR is a good idea. (They're used to offsite or cramped hotel rooms.)

One of my brothers has visited WDW frequently, enough to proclaim himself an expert, and either stays offsite at Liki Tiki or onsite at Contemporary, Pop or All Star. He once stayed a few days at Port Orleans so has long declared himself an "expert" on our SSR/DTD area. Well while he was in Orlando last week, he went over to DTD with his wife and pointed out SSR Congress Park across the lake. He exclaimed, "See honey, we can stay there like my sis says and walk to DTD." Apparently neither had realized that even though I've said the very same thing for the last 2 years.  I wonder why I bother talking sometimes.


----------



## tomandrobin

Rooms: 828 (max 1260) 
 Dedicated Studio:  0 
 Dedicated One Bedroom:  0 
 Dedicated Two Bedroom:  360 
 Lockoff Two Bedroom:
  (Each can be booked separately as One Bedroom + Studio)
  432 
 Three Bedroom Grand Villa:  36 

Buildings: 18
Units per building: 46


----------



## loribell

BroganMc said:


> In other news, I have to share this. Those who have followed my posts in the last couple weeks may remember among other things I've been trying to plan a grand gathering for my family next year. One of the biggest challenges has been convincing my brothers that staying onsite at SSR is a good idea. (They're used to offsite or cramped hotel rooms.)
> 
> One of my brothers has visited WDW frequently, enough to proclaim himself an expert, and either stays offsite at Liki Tiki or onsite at Contemporary, Pop or All Star. He once stayed a few days at Port Orleans so has long declared himself an "expert" on our SSR/DTD area. Well while he was in Orlando last week, he went over to DTD with his wife and pointed out SSR Congress Park across the lake. He exclaimed, "See honey, we can stay there like my sis says and walk to DTD." Apparently neither had realized that even though I've said the very same thing for the last 2 years.  I wonder why I bother talking sometimes.



I like to call that "male hearing". You know, they here only what they want to hear. Of course I know that none of our great guys here are that way.


----------



## lichevyguy

that is harsh , imglad my wife didnt read this , she would jump right on the bandwagon   we just bought ssr last week and cant wait to go home for the first time , just wanted to say hi to all of you disney fans and we are looking foward to being your neighbors


----------



## Rock'n Robin

I have this bookmarked too, we have been DVC SSR members for exactly one week today.  Don't know if I can wait 369 more days!
Robin M.


----------



## loribell

lichevyguy said:


> that is harsh , imglad my wife didnt read this , she would jump right on the bandwagon   we just bought ssr last week and cant wait to go home for the first time , just wanted to say hi to all of you disney fans and we are looking foward to being your neighbors




I did say that I was sure none of our guys here were that way,  meaning our SSR guys!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Rock'n Robin said:


> I have this bookmarked too, we have been DVC SSR members for exactly one week today.  Don't know if I can wait 369 more days!
> Robin M.



Congrats and welcome home!

It must be something at the YC...we stayed there over Labor Day and bought at SSR too!


----------



## MarkLyndaJakeChloe

Hi there,

We're just back from our first trip 'home'. SSR was everything we expected and more. The whole place was fantastic, staff were incredibly helpful and the kids just loved the main pool especially on the movie nights.

Although we want to visit all the DVC resorts eventually I certainly wouldn't have any problems going back to SSR.

I must admit that I was slightly worried about comments made on the boards about the size of the resort and bus frequency. What a load of you know what!! With regards the size, we stayed at Congress Park and it was only 5min stroll (which was quite pleasant) to Artist's Palette and as for the buses, our average wait was 5mins with the longest being 15mins. Some people are never happy. 

In fact I think the size is part of it's charm with a slightly different theme/feel in each area.

Now looking forward to our next trips to WDW.


----------



## punkin413

MarkLyndaJakeChloe said:


> I must admit that I was slightly worried about comments made on the boards about the size of the resort and bus frequency. What a load of you know what!! With regards the size, we stayed at Congress Park and it was only 5min stroll (which was quite pleasant) to Artist's Palette and as for the buses, our average wait was 5mins with the longest being 15mins. Some people are never happy.



i'm so glad to hear this!  we're staying there later this month and we requested congress park.  i don't get the problem with walking.....you're in disney world - it's part of the package!     we stayed at pop last year and we were in the furthest building in the '50's section and i never even noticed the walk to classic hall.  plus i love the fact that you can walk from congress park to DTD - gives me a chance to do some shopping while DH sleeps in!


----------



## tomandrobin

MarkLyndaJakeChloe said:


> We're just back from our first trip 'home'. SSR was everything we expected and more. The whole place was fantastic, staff were incredibly helpful and the kids just loved the main pool especially on the movie nights.
> 
> I must admit that I was slightly worried about comments made on the boards about the size of the resort and bus frequency. What a load of you know what!! With regards the size, we stayed at Congress Park and it was only 5min stroll (which was quite pleasant) to Artist's Palette and as for the buses, our average wait was 5mins with the longest being 15mins. Some people are never happy.
> 
> In fact I think the size is part of it's charm with a slightly different theme/feel in each area.



I have been saying this for two years now. The size of SSR is so blown out of proportion. Stay at any of the other resorts at tell me how less walking you did. At BCV, to go to SAB you have to go thru the hotel. At BWV, you have those halls. At VWL, you have to walk to the hotel next door. And just wait to Kidani Village opens and those people staying towards the curved ends, having to walk to the pool. 

Like you, we have had great bus service at SSR. Our worse stay with WDW transportaion has been when we stayed at the "Epcot" resorts.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I would much rather be walking outside at SSR, enjoying my surroundings, then walking thru the hallways at BWV...SSR feels more like a resort/community...I much prefer that


----------



## disneymotherof3

MarkLyndaJakeChloe said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We're just back from our first trip 'home'. SSR was everything we expected and more. The whole place was fantastic, staff were incredibly helpful and the kids just loved the main pool especially on the movie nights.
> 
> Although we want to visit all the DVC resorts eventually I certainly wouldn't have any problems going back to SSR.
> 
> I must admit that I was slightly worried about comments made on the boards about the size of the resort and bus frequency. What a load of you know what!! With regards the size, we stayed at Congress Park and it was only 5min stroll (which was quite pleasant) to Artist's Palette and as for the buses, our average wait was 5mins with the longest being 15mins. Some people are never happy.
> 
> In fact I think the size is part of it's charm with a slightly different theme/feel in each area.
> 
> Now looking forward to our next trips to WDW.




Glad to hear you had a great trip!  What's the deal with Movie Night?  I hadn't heard about that!


----------



## MarkLyndaJakeChloe

Movie nights entailed a large screen being erected at High Rock Spring Pool. Whilst we were there they showed movies at 8-00pm on Monday, Wednesday and Friday nights which inc. Finding Nemo, Alice in Wonderland, HSM2 etc. The kids loved just sitting in the pool and watching the films.

It really is just another Disney touch that you don't get elsewhere. It's things like this (as well as all the others that Disney do so well), that entice you come back again and again.


----------



## disneymotherof3

MarkLyndaJakeChloe said:


> Movie nights entailed a large screen being erected at High Rock Spring Pool. Whilst we were there they showed movies at 8-00pm on Monday, Wednesday and Friday nights which inc. Finding Nemo, Alice in Wonderland, HSM2 etc. The kids loved just sitting in the pool and watching the films.
> 
> It really is just another Disney touch that you don't get elsewhere. It's things like this (as well as all the others that Disney do so well), that entice you come back again and again.



That sounds awesome!  I'm sure my kids would love that!  I have another question.....Is there a washer and dryer in the rooms?


----------



## MarkLyndaJakeChloe

You will find washer/dryers in all rooms except studios. There are communal laundry rooms adjacent to all the pools which are free to use (you just need to pay for the detergent [or bring your own])

Just another benefit of DVC.


----------



## disneymotherof3

MarkLyndaJakeChloe said:


> You will find washer/dryers in all rooms except studios. There are communal laundry rooms adjacent to all the pools which are free to use (you just need to pay for the detergent [or bring your own])
> 
> Just another benefit of DVC.



Thanks Mark!!  We just recently closed on our contract at OKW, but it looks like we'll be staying at SSR for our first trip as DVC members.  This thread is really getting me excited about it!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

The great thing is...while enjoying SSR...you can ferry it over to OKW and check out your home resort!!!

I did the opposite in Dec...we will be at OKW soon!!


----------



## DutchsMommy

We'll be headin' back to SSR on Monday and I can't wait.  We have stayed in Grandstand and have requested again.  I really like the first on/first off the bus stop and we don't find the walk to the main building and pool any issue.  We also have the added bonus of the Grandstand pool if we wanted to just pop in there for a quick dip.  Can't wait to be back with the Mouse!


----------



## dbprimeaux

We love SSR!! I agree about atomsphere at SSR...it is so relaxing after a long day (dealing with tons  of people) at the parks. It always feels like we are the only ones there... One of my favorite things to do is, sit on the balcony of a DTD view room and just relax & watch the lights at DTD.


----------



## emtmom

We've been VERY happy SSR Owners since 2004, our first stay there being July of 2005 for the first half of our honeymoon!! We just went for a week in Oct of 2007 and will be bringing the kids in Jan 2009. This will be DD's second time in Disney, her first at SSR and DS's first time in WDW. We all just got back from an incredible week on the Disney Magic!! Anyone else going to be at SSR Jan16-23 in 09?


----------



## aDVCguy

DW,DD & I just booked for 7 nights!!!
We're in a 2-bdrm & 1-studio and are on the wait
list for a Grand Villa..._fingers crossed!_

Last visit we stayed in the Springs and loved it!
I requested  it again... but that's second to getting
a Grand Villa. Either way, we'll be there!!!

So much has been added since Apr of '05..can't wait
to see how all the foliage has filled in as I'll go for
an early morning walk with camera in hand around SSR!

Did that last time around 6:30a.m. and only came across
three joggers! Talk about peaceful! I can't wait to see
the new sections...everyone's photos are fantastic!

Getting very _psyched_ for our trip!
This time there'll be _10 OF US!!! WOO HOO!!!_


----------



## BlakeNJ

disneymotherof3 said:


> Thanks Mark!!  We just recently closed on our contract at OKW, but it looks like we'll be staying at SSR for our first trip as DVC members.  This thread is really getting me excited about it!  Thanks for your help!



Congratulations!  We stayed at OKW for our first trip home and loved it!  The rooms are so spacious and the resort is beautiful!  With the warm Florida sun, you really feel like you are on an island resort some place!  I think you are going to be very happy with your decision!

Enjoy SSR!  We own there but have never stayed!


----------



## disneymotherof3

BlakeNJ said:


> Congratulations!  We stayed at OKW for our first trip home and loved it!  The rooms are so spacious and the resort is beautiful!  With the warm Florida sun, you really feel like you are on an island resort some place!  I think you are going to be very happy with your decision!
> 
> Enjoy SSR!  We own there but have never stayed!



Thanks Blake!  We're actually going to do a split stay between SSR and OKW.  We needed a 2-bdrm and SSR was the only place that had one available for our timeframe.  So we'll stay at SSR while the parents are with us and then we're going to move over to a studio at OKW after they leave.


----------



## athenna

Ok, I just did something that this SSR lover never thought she'd do (not for a while anyway)...I switch at my 7 month window to BWV for my Oct. trip....My BF wanted to try it out, I think being able to stagger home after a full day of F & W is what got him most excited  And being so close to Jellyrolls, too!

But have no fear, SSR is still my home and I'll be back as soon as I can 

Hope you all forgive me?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

We'll think about it!!! lol


----------



## BlakeNJ

athenna said:


> Ok, I just did something that this SSR lover never thought she'd do (not for a while anyway)...I switch at my 7 month window to BWV for my Oct. trip....My BF wanted to try it out, I think being able to stagger home after a full day of F & W is what got him most excited  And being so close to Jellyrolls, too!
> 
> But have no fear, SSR is still my home and I'll be back as soon as I can
> 
> Hope you all forgive me?



 

Just kidding.  I think it's great to try out other resorts.


----------



## BroganMc

athenna said:


> Hope you all forgive me?



Apparently you missed the memo where I did this a month ago. But I'm going for the first three days of F&W. The next 11 I'll be at SSR.

I figure it's like meeting up with an old school sweetheart. As long as you remember who you're committed enough to for lifetime, it doesn't hurt to see what else is out there.

Now if you make a habit of it, then I think there may be grounds for separation.


----------



## Harley-Mouse

We will be at AKV then moving over to SSR how early do you think I might get a room? I have checked in to HHI at 7:00 am and got my room. We will be in SSR July 15 - 21 studio if I go over when the family is sleeping do you think I could get a room?


----------



## athenna

BroganMc said:


> Apparently you missed the memo where I did this a month ago. But I'm going for the first three days of F&W. The next 11 I'll be at SSR.
> 
> I figure it's like meeting up with an old school sweetheart. As long as you remember who you're committed enough to for lifetime, it doesn't hurt to see what else is out there.
> 
> Now if you make a habit of it, then I think there may be grounds for separation.





Ok, good, I feel forgiven  If BroganMc can stay at the BWV for a few days then so can I, darn it 

I wont make a habit out if it, trust me!


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Fellow SSR lovers!!! I have a quick question which isn't necessarily SSR related.  I made ADRs at o'hanas this coming May for my trip and the night we are there is a pirate princess party night.  Do they still dub the music in the for the special fireworks that night?  I asked on the dining thread but havent gotten an answer yet!!!

Amy


----------



## gcoxua

I love other resorts but it is always nice to come home!! To Saratoga Springs that is...


----------



## Gomez Gang

thanks for the thread! this May 17-25)will be our first stay at SSR and I am wanting to soak up all info about our resort!
we originally bought in BC and since it seemed we never had enough points, we added SSR before we ever set foot in it and have yet to do so....it is about time!
I am so looking forward to exploring what seems such a beautiful place!
Thanks to everyone for your input!


----------



## Goofyluver

I need assistance.  My family and I will be staying at SSR the last week of May.  

I have a few questions.  We will be staying in a studio.

Is there a specific building I should request? (close to bus, not too long from DTD)

What about food options?

What kinds of things are there to do at the resort for kiddos?

Any tips or hints?

Thanks.


----------



## bpmorley

Goofyluver said:


> Is there a specific building I should request? (close to bus, not too long from DTD)
> 
> What about food options?
> 
> What kinds of things are there to do at the resort for kiddos?
> 
> Any tips or hints?
> 
> Thanks.



If you want to be close to DTD then you should request Congress Park.  There is a Bus stop that is close to all 4 bldgs in CP.  Food options?  DTD has many places to eat.  And the Artists Pallette has decent food.  They'll give you a folder when you check in.  There is a schedule for event around the main pool.  Every time we've been there it seems like they keep the kids busy.  Plus they have some video & board games in Community Hall.  My advise, don't overpack.  If you take the kids down to Community Hall they have free washers, you can just throw a load in and come back when it's done.


----------



## monami7

we just passed ROFR for our Brand new (to us anyway!)  SSR contract.  We can now say we are owners there!!! (in least in a few weeks!)
 
   

Heidi


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

monami7 said:


> we just passed ROFR for our Brand new (to us anyway!)  SSR contract.  We can now say we are owners there!!! (in least in a few weeks!)
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi



Congrats! and


----------



## Gomez Gang

just called member services and requested the Grandstand area! Also, I am looking forward to checking out Artist's Pallette.....have heard numerous good things and I love trying new Disney restaurants. Thanks to all that post about SSR!
only 38 more days till we go "home"!


----------



## punkin413

i'm sure the answers to my questions are in this thread somewhere, but i figured it's easier to just ask you guys!   

we're staying at SSR for the first time (17 days!!!   ) this year.  it's me and DH in a studio.  i just have a few questions about it.

~i know there are glasses provided.  what about coffee cups, plates and silverware?

~my reservation has something about mousekeeping/towel service on 4/30.  does that mean that the maid will only come by one time during our stay (4/27 - 5/3)?  that's fine with me.....i'm just curious.  

~in that same vein, does that mean that we can't get new towels every day?

~also in that same vein, if mousekeeping does only come by once while we're there, how much do you guys normally leave for a tip?  we stayed at pop last year and i'd leave $3 a day.  i'm just not sure since it may not be a daily thing.

thanks for your help......i'm so looking forward to our trip!!!


----------



## Mischa

Lucky you to get to be staying at SSR - I'm so jealous -  you'll be there for my birthday (the 28th!)!      I'll see if I can help you out with your questions.  SSR is one of our favorites.

From what I understand there won't be glasses but there will be plastic cups I think I read that somewhere.  Not sure about the cups, plates & silverware.  Last time we stayed in a studio, there were cups, but no plates/silverware (since you can't cook).  Someone correct me if I am wrong here.   

Yes - Mousekeeping will be coming by once during your trip.  Towels shouldn't be a problem - because we had plenty of towels when we were there for 7 days.  And if you run out - I'm sure you can call the front and get some more.

As for tipping...I think we left $5 and then $5 the day we left.

Hope that answers your questions.  And if anyone has anything to add...please do so!




punkin413 said:


> i'm sure the answers to my questions are in this thread somewhere, but i figured it's easier to just ask you guys!
> 
> we're staying at SSR for the first time (17 days!!!   ) this year.  it's me and DH in a studio.  i just have a few questions about it.
> 
> ~i know there are glasses provided.  what about coffee cups, plates and silverware?
> 
> ~my reservation has something about mousekeeping/towel service on 4/30.  does that mean that the maid will only come by one time during our stay (4/27 - 5/3)?  that's fine with me.....i'm just curious.
> 
> ~in that same vein, does that mean that we can't get new towels every day?
> 
> ~also in that same vein, if mousekeeping does only come by once while we're there, how much do you guys normally leave for a tip?  we stayed at pop last year and i'd leave $3 a day.  i'm just not sure since it may not be a daily thing.
> 
> thanks for your help......i'm so looking forward to our trip!!!


----------



## loribell

punkin413 said:


> i'm sure the answers to my questions are in this thread somewhere, but i figured it's easier to just ask you guys!
> 
> we're staying at SSR for the first time (17 days!!!   ) this year.  it's me and DH in a studio.  i just have a few questions about it.
> 
> ~i know there are glasses provided.  what about coffee cups, plates and silverware?
> 
> ~my reservation has something about mousekeeping/towel service on 4/30.  does that mean that the maid will only come by one time during our stay (4/27 - 5/3)?  that's fine with me.....i'm just curious.
> 
> ~in that same vein, does that mean that we can't get new towels every day?
> 
> ~also in that same vein, if mousekeeping does only come by once while we're there, how much do you guys normally leave for a tip?  we stayed at pop last year and i'd leave $3 a day.  i'm just not sure since it may not be a daily thing.
> 
> thanks for your help......i'm so looking forward to our trip!!!



The studio should have disposable cups, plates, bowls, & utensils. I guess there will be disposable coffee cups too. 

If you are staying on points you will not get daily mousekeeping. They will come by on that day. If you want extra towels you will be charged for them. If you need to you can wash them for free at the laundry rooms by the pools. You just need to have or buy laundry detergent. 

Tipping is such a personal choice I can't help with that.

Have a terrific trip!


----------



## BlakeNJ

punkin413 said:


> i'm sure the answers to my questions are in this thread somewhere, but i figured it's easier to just ask you guys!
> 
> we're staying at SSR for the first time (17 days!!!   ) this year.  it's me and DH in a studio.  i just have a few questions about it.
> 
> ~i know there are glasses provided.  what about coffee cups, plates and silverware?
> 
> ~my reservation has something about mousekeeping/towel service on 4/30.  does that mean that the maid will only come by one time during our stay (4/27 - 5/3)?  that's fine with me.....i'm just curious.
> 
> ~in that same vein, does that mean that we can't get new towels every day?
> 
> ~also in that same vein, if mousekeeping does only come by once while we're there, how much do you guys normally leave for a tip?  we stayed at pop last year and i'd leave $3 a day.  i'm just not sure since it may not be a daily thing.
> 
> thanks for your help......i'm so looking forward to our trip!!!



If you feel you need fresh towels each day or even every other, I would pack a ziplock of powder detergent and throw in a load of towels--even a few clothes while relaxing at the pool.  No one likes to do laundry on vacation but it will be less you'll have to do when you get home and you'll have fresh towels!  

I was a little unsure about how I would feel about not having maid service and fresh towels each day but how many times have you gone back to your room to swim, change or rest and either your room isn't cleaned or as soon as you sit down, the maid comes knocking???  I'd rather throw the covers back over the bed, head out and not worry about being disturbed later.  JMO.  Besides, there are towels everywhere in the rooms--bathroom rods, bathroom shelves--I'm sure you start out with at least 4 bath towels.

As for tipping, if you are in a studio, I would tip a little extra on your last day since there is the mircowave/sink area to be cleaned.  

Have a wonderful trip!

Blakely


----------



## luna99

Hello SSR Lovers!!!  can anyone tell me about the spa/gym area at SSR?  I'm in the process of convincing DH into buying at SSR with a small resale contract and I think a part of how to convince him would be to tell him about the great gym/spa/pool area!!

if anyone has pictures that would be awesome!

thanks!


----------



## UP Disney

punkin413 said:


> i'm sure the answers to my questions are in this thread somewhere, but i figured it's easier to just ask you guys!
> 
> we're staying at SSR for the first time (17 days!!!   ) this year.  it's me and DH in a studio.  i just have a few questions about it.
> 
> ~i know there are glasses provided.  what about coffee cups, plates and silverware?
> 
> ~my reservation has something about mousekeeping/towel service on 4/30.  does that mean that the maid will only come by one time during our stay (4/27 - 5/3)?  that's fine with me.....i'm just curious.
> 
> ~in that same vein, does that mean that we can't get new towels every day?
> 
> ~also in that same vein, if mousekeeping does only come by once while we're there, how much do you guys normally leave for a tip?  we stayed at pop last year and i'd leave $3 a day.  i'm just not sure since it may not be a daily thing.
> 
> thanks for your help......i'm so looking forward to our trip!!!



I just wanted to mention that they do have towels at the pools when you use them.  We did exactly what another poster suggested and washed the bath towels and some clothes one day while we were hanging out at the pool.  What a way to do laundry!!!!  We really liked getting home with fewer dirty clothes.


----------



## bpmorley

luna99 said:


> Hello SSR Lovers!!!  can anyone tell me about the spa/gym area at SSR?  I'm in the process of convincing DH into buying at SSR with a small resale contract and I think a part of how to convince him would be to tell him about the great gym/spa/pool area!!
> 
> if anyone has pictures that would be awesome!
> 
> thanks!



I have lots of pictures of SSR, but I don't think I have any of the spa.    or you can check this thread out.  It may have what you're looking for

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=996898


----------



## mamaprincess

luna99 said:


> Hello SSR Lovers!!!  can anyone tell me about the spa/gym area at SSR?  I'm in the process of convincing DH into buying at SSR with a small resale contract and I think a part of how to convince him would be to tell him about the great gym/spa/pool area!!



Here is the list of services offered as SSR spa:

http://www.relaxedyet.com/ss_treatments.asp

Here is a link to a ton of pics of the resort including pools, spa and gym area.

http://allears.net/acc/g_ss.htm


----------



## BlakeNJ

luna99 said:


> Hello SSR Lovers!!!  can anyone tell me about the spa/gym area at SSR?  I'm in the process of convincing DH into buying at SSR with a small resale contract and I think a part of how to convince him would be to tell him about the great gym/spa/pool area!!
> 
> if anyone has pictures that would be awesome!
> 
> thanks!



I don't have any pictures of the spa but maybe use this to help convince DH!

http://www.concierge.com/bestof/spa/resorts


----------



## BlakeNJ

I am going to call MS this week to request a particular area of the resort for our November stay.  I am requesting the Grandstand Section 8100 for it's location and the fact that it is the first pick up/first drop off for the buses.  Are most views in this building either parking lot, golf course or pool?  It was hard to tell from the map if a portion of that particular building faces the pool.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

How can you not enjoy a stay at SSR? I
t just has that comfy at home feel. You can spend a day right at SSR and have a lot of things to do. We like to rent a bike and ride over to OKW to have lunch. Go to the spa, or take a walk and people watch. We stay in a studio so we have to go down to the laundry room to do laundry which is not a big deal. I take a book and sit by the pool while I do laundry.


----------



## luna99

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> How can you not enjoy a stay at SSR? I
> t just has that comfy at home feel. You can spend a day right at SSR and have a lot of things to do. We like to rent a bike and ride over to OKW to have lunch. Go to the spa, or take a walk and people watch. We stay in a studio so we have to go down to the laundry room to do laundry which is not a big deal. I take a book and sit by the pool while I do laundry.



oh that just sounds lovely!  Thanks everyone with your help with the spa photos..   I found some good ones on allears.net!


----------



## minniekissedme

Just received the long awaited email announcing our resale purchase closed!  We (me, DW, DS11, DD8, DS7) are owners at SSR!!!! Can't wait to join in the fun!  

Still have a bit more waiting time until we're in the system and I'll be dialing up MS on that 7th day. I've been lurking here since we decided to make this purchase and have enjoyed all of the information you have shared! Thanks for your help and look forward to being able to share SSR with all of you!

bob


----------



## lovinthemouse

minniekissedme said:


> Just received the long awaited email announcing our resale purchase closed!  We (me, DW, DS11, DD8, DS7) our owners at SSR!!!! Can't wait to join in the fun!
> 
> Still have a bit more waiting time until we're in the system and I'll be dialing up MS on that 7th day. I've been lurking here since we decided to make this purchase and have enjoyed all of the information you have shared! Thanks for your help and look forward to being able to share SSR with all of you!
> 
> bob


 

Congratulations and Welcome Home~~


----------



## luna99

minniekissedme said:


> Just received the long awaited email announcing our resale purchase closed!  We (me, DW, DS11, DD8, DS7) our owners at SSR!!!! Can't wait to join in the fun!
> 
> Still have a bit more waiting time until we're in the system and I'll be dialing up MS on that 7th day. I've been lurking here since we decided to make this purchase and have enjoyed all of the information you have shared! Thanks for your help and look forward to being able to share SSR with all of you!
> 
> bob



congrats!!!   How exciting for you and your family! I hope you have many, many beautiful memories to come with your DVC!!


----------



## bpmorley

minniekissedme said:


> Just received the long awaited email announcing our resale purchase closed!  We (me, DW, DS11, DD8, DS7) our owners at SSR!!!! Can't wait to join in the fun!
> 
> Still have a bit more waiting time until we're in the system and I'll be dialing up MS on that 7th day. I've been lurking here since we decided to make this purchase and have enjoyed all of the information you have shared! Thanks for your help and look forward to being able to share SSR with all of you!
> 
> bob



WELCOME HOME!!!!


----------



## BlakeNJ

minniekissedme said:


> Just received the long awaited email announcing our resale purchase closed!  We (me, DW, DS11, DD8, DS7) our owners at SSR!!!! Can't wait to join in the fun!
> 
> Still have a bit more waiting time until we're in the system and I'll be dialing up MS on that 7th day. I've been lurking here since we decided to make this purchase and have enjoyed all of the information you have shared! Thanks for your help and look forward to being able to share SSR with all of you!
> 
> bob



Congratulations and Welcome Home neighbor!


----------



## nzdisneymom

luna99 said:


> Hello SSR Lovers!!!  can anyone tell me about the spa/gym area at SSR?  I'm in the process of convincing DH into buying at SSR with a small resale contract and I think a part of how to convince him would be to tell him about the great gym/spa/pool area!!
> 
> if anyone has pictures that would be awesome!
> 
> thanks!



I don't have pictures, but I did tour the gym on our last trip. It's spacious and has plenty of equipment.  It's open from 6:30 a.m. to 9 p.m.  You just give them your room key when you go in.  They have a "closed shoe" policy - the CM told me you wouldn't believe how many people come in to work out on the treadmill or eliptical machines with flipflops  

Plenty of clean towels and such around, too.  It didn't smell like a gym.


----------



## bpmorley

nzdisneymom said:


> I don't have pictures, but I did tour the gym on our last trip. It's spacious and has plenty of equipment.  It's open from 6:30 a.m. to 9 p.m.  You just give them your room key when you go in.  They have a "closed shoe" policy - the CM told me you wouldn't believe how many people come in to work out on the treadmill or eliptical machines with flipflops
> 
> Plenty of clean towels and such around, too.  It didn't smell like a gym.



Flipflops???  that's nasty


----------



## punkin413

one last question before we leave on saturday for SSR.....i know they have hair dryers there, but are they strong ones and not wimpy?  i have thick hair and if they're wimpy it'll take me an hour to dry my hair.  i'd rather not have to pack my own, but i will if needed.  thanks!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

punkin413 said:


> one last question before we leave on saturday for SSR.....i know they have hair dryers there, but are they strong ones and not wimpy? i have thick hair and if they're wimpy it'll take me an hour to dry my hair. i'd rather not have to pack my own, but i will if needed. thanks!


 
SATURDAY!!!!     I think they are pretty good - they are the little white ones, but the high setting is pretty strong.  Have a great time!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

loribell said:


> The studio should have disposable cups, plates, bowls, & utensils. I guess there will be disposable coffee cups too.
> 
> If you are staying on points you will not get daily mousekeeping. They will come by on that day. If you want extra towels you will be charged for them. If you need to you can wash them for free at the laundry rooms by the pools. You just need to have or buy laundry detergent.
> 
> Tipping is such a personal choice I can't help with that.
> 
> Have a terrific trip!


 
Another tip is to bring your pool towel up to the room and hang it up to dry if you want a new one.  You could even grab a couple of fresh ones a few minutes before you leave to go back to the room.   Just don't leave them on a chair for too long, the "towel fairy" comes and takes them


----------



## bpmorley

punkin413 said:


> one last question before we leave on saturday for SSR.....i know they have hair dryers there, but are they strong ones and not wimpy?  i have thick hair and if they're wimpy it'll take me an hour to dry my hair.  i'd rather not have to pack my own, but i will if needed.  thanks!



I don't have to use one, but they seem to pretty good ones


----------



## patric9382

I'm so glad i found this thread. Beign a new DVC member at SSR and read all the negative comment about SSR we were very hesitant but booked there anyway. We're going in Dec 08, any info on the resort is much appreciated.  It's nice to see so many people love the place that we call home.


----------



## pilgrimr

I am new to DVC and my home is SSR.  I just made reservations at Thanksgiving week.  When I made them I did not request as to which area to stay.  Was this a mistake?  Is there a good place to stay at SSR and because it is Thanksgiving week, what are my chances of getting it?  Any info is appreciated.


----------



## bobbiwoz

pilgrimr said:


> I am new to DVC and my home is SSR.  I just made reservations at Thanksgiving week.  When I made them I did not request as to which area to stay.  Was this a mistake?  Is there a good place to stay at SSR and because it is Thanksgiving week, what are my chances of getting it?  Any info is appreciated.



You can call and add a request.  Requests aren't mandatory to get great views/rooms.  What are your "requirements" for a great stay?  I'm sure if you told people what you like, they could request a section.  I'm not that familiar with SSR.

I treated my DSis to just 1 night a few weeks ago, and she loved her studio and the spa, and the resort in general.  I don't even know what section she was in.

Bobbi


----------



## Liljam

I have several questions I'm hoping someone can answer for me! 

Has anyone used the grills, first of all?  If so, are they charcoal and did you buy charcoal at SSR for them?  I know they're 1st come 1st serve, but I'm wondering if they'll be crowded or in demand for my May 3rd trip.  We're thinking of doing burgers one night and I suggested we tr to grab a grill for them so we can all hang out that evening.  Also, am I right that the grills are located in GS area?  That's what I requested so I hope to get a villa in that section!  

If we stay in GS area, there is a pathway to DTD from there as well but not lit up at night, correct?  

I just can't wait and I may even take an early morning stroll for the 3 mile circle of SSR OKW & DTD!

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## luna99

Liljam said:


> Has anyone used the grills, first of all?  If so, are they charcoal and did you buy charcoal at SSR for them? We're thinking of doing burgers one night and I suggested we tr to grab a grill for them so we can all hang out that evening.
> 
> I just can't wait and I may even take an early morning stroll for the 3 mile circle of SSR OKW & DTD!



I can't answer you but I just was thinking how fun would that be if there was a DIS SSR meet up and there was a huge cookout with burgers and hot dogs? Heck, I'm not even a DVC member (yet) ... I just love the idea of getting together with other people on vacation and relaxing while grillin'!

good luck and that early morning stroll sounds heavenly! 

btw liljam, thanks for answering my pm the other day and answering all my questions!


----------



## treeface

We joined DVC in October 2006 and returned to our home in March 2007 in a 1BR.  What a difference from the traditional rooms, even at WL and AKL.  We are returning for Christmas 2008 and will be staying in a 2BR with my family.

We love SSR.  There is something for everyone and although the resort is very large, it is also very serene, perfect for returning from a long day at the parks.


----------



## pilgrimr

bobbiwoz said:


> You can call and add a request.  Requests aren't mandatory to get great views/rooms.  What are your "requirements" for a great stay?  I'm sure if you told people what you like, they could request a section.  I'm not that familiar with SSR.
> 
> I treated my DSis to just 1 night a few weeks ago, and she loved her studio and the spa, and the resort in general.  I don't even know what section she was in.
> 
> Bobbi



I two little kids and though about being close to the main pool, then is it too busy and noisy.  Is it a long walk from the other areas to the main one?  Does MS give out recommendations?


----------



## Liljam

You're welcome Luna and that DOES sound like a fun thing to do!  Knowing my step dad, he'll invite anyone out and about anyway,  !

as for the pool area being loud - I hear that the rooms are soundproof and noise is pretty well filtered!


----------



## loribell

Liljam said:


> I have several questions I'm hoping someone can answer for me!
> 
> Has anyone used the grills, first of all?  If so, are they charcoal and did you buy charcoal at SSR for them?  I know they're 1st come 1st serve, but I'm wondering if they'll be crowded or in demand for my May 3rd trip.  We're thinking of doing burgers one night and I suggested we tr to grab a grill for them so we can all hang out that evening.  Also, am I right that the grills are located in GS area?  That's what I requested so I hope to get a villa in that section!
> 
> If we stay in GS area, there is a pathway to DTD from there as well but not lit up at night, correct?
> 
> I just can't wait and I may even take an early morning stroll for the 3 mile circle of SSR OKW & DTD!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance!



We used the charcoal grills at the Grandstand pool twice last July and didn't have to wait either time. I think there is probably charcoal @ AP but I'm not sure. We picked it up at the grocery store along with stuff for hamburgers one night and steak another. I believe, but not positive, that there are grills at the other pools too. 

I think you are right about the path to the DTD Westside and it is not lit. There should be others along to help you out with that soon. 

It is a beautiful resort. Enjoy your walks.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

patric9382 said:


> I'm so glad i found this thread. Beign a new DVC member at SSR and read all the negative comment about SSR we were very hesitant but booked there anyway. We're going in Dec 08, any info on the resort is much appreciated. It's nice to see so many people love the place that we call home.


 
Welcome Home!  If you go back and read through this thread, you'll find out everything you never wanted to know about SSR!     There are lots of pics, maps, questions about rooms and sections, bus schedules, pool questions, etc. etc.  Happy Planning! 



pilgrimr said:


> I am new to DVC and my home is SSR. I just made reservations at Thanksgiving week. When I made them I did not request as to which area to stay. Was this a mistake? Is there a good place to stay at SSR and because it is Thanksgiving week, what are my chances of getting it? Any info is appreciated.


 
Welcome Home!  I read here that you can fax in a request 3 days before you arrive if you are really concerned - it may or may not be honored, I guess.  We didn't request, but got exactly what we were hoping for.    I think if you are very polite to the CM when checking in, they will do their best to grant your request if possible.



Liljam said:


> I have several questions I'm hoping someone can answer for me!
> 
> Has anyone used the grills, first of all? If so, are they charcoal and did you buy charcoal at SSR for them? I know they're 1st come 1st serve, but I'm wondering if they'll be crowded or in demand for my May 3rd trip. We're thinking of doing burgers one night and I suggested we tr to grab a grill for them so we can all hang out that evening. Also, am I right that the grills are located in GS area? That's what I requested so I hope to get a villa in that section!
> 
> If we stay in GS area, there is a pathway to DTD from there as well but not lit up at night, correct?
> 
> I just can't wait and I may even take an early morning stroll for the 3 mile circle of SSR OKW & DTD!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance!


 
The grills at Grandstand were charcoal - I never saw anyone using them, although there was a hot one with coals left after dark, which made me nervous about children running around with the grill left unattended.  



luna99 said:


> I can't answer you but I just was thinking how fun would that be if there was a DIS SSR meet up and there was a huge cookout with burgers and hot dogs? Heck, I'm not even a DVC member (yet) ... I just love the idea of getting together with other people on vacation and relaxing while grillin'!
> 
> good luck and that early morning stroll sounds heavenly!
> 
> btw liljam, thanks for answering my pm the other day and answering all my questions!


 
Great Idea!  I was thinking when we were there that it would make a great place for a BBQ and pool party!


----------



## Mischa

Liljam said:


> I have several questions I'm hoping someone can answer for me!
> 
> Has anyone used the grills, first of all?  If so, are they charcoal and did you buy charcoal at SSR for them?  I know they're 1st come 1st serve, but I'm wondering if they'll be crowded or in demand for my May 3rd trip.  We're thinking of doing burgers one night and I suggested we tr to grab a grill for them so we can all hang out that evening.  Also, am I right that the grills are located in GS area?  That's what I requested so I hope to get a villa in that section!
> 
> If we stay in GS area, there is a pathway to DTD from there as well but not lit up at night, correct?
> 
> I just can't wait and I may even take an early morning stroll for the 3 mile circle of SSR OKW & DTD!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance!



We've never used the grills, but I've also never seen anyone use them either -so you probably won't have a wait for one.

As for the pathway to DTD - there is a pathway that goes by CP it is lit but NOT very well - especially when it is really dark out.  Not really sure of the GS path, but it's more than likely the same type of lighting...mostly for decoration.


----------



## Liljam

Thanks everyone for all of the help!  I'm certain we'll try for a cookout then!  AND we'll definitely make sure the coals aren't hot when we leave ! 

Does anyone have any specific pictures they'd like to request or anything I can try to seek an answer for while I'm there?  I can't promise, but I'd certainly try to help!  I'll be there in 10 sleeps so I'm getting anxious!

My family is interested in renting the surrey bikes.... I'm just interested in seeing how funny the are one them


----------



## loribell

Liljam said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the help!  I'm certain we'll try for a cookout then!  AND we'll definitely make sure the coals aren't hot when we leave !
> 
> Does anyone have any specific pictures they'd like to request or anything I can try to seek an answer for while I'm there?  I can't promise, but I'd certainly try to help!  I'll be there in 10 sleeps so I'm getting anxious!
> 
> My family is interested in renting the surrey bikes.... I'm just interested in seeing how funny the are one them



I did see maintenance cleaning out the grills both times shortly after I used them. You don't want to put water on them yourself cause the ashes will get all over you. He had a special bucket for the hot coals. Maybe a call to the front desk or housekeeping will get someone sent over to clean it out.


----------



## wirtdog

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know if there are blenders in the Kitchens at SSR.  We are new members heading down for the first time in May. 

Thanks


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Here is a photo of the grill at Grandstand...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

My view from our room at Grandstand....


----------



## Brenle

Liljam said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the help! I'm certain we'll try for a cookout then! AND we'll definitely make sure the coals aren't hot when we leave !
> 
> Does anyone have any specific pictures they'd like to request or anything I can try to seek an answer for while I'm there? I can't promise, but I'd certainly try to help! I'll be there in 10 sleeps so I'm getting anxious!
> 
> My family is interested in renting the surrey bikes.... I'm just interested in seeing how funny the are one them


 
Loved the surrey bikes - but they are hard to operate. (Lots of pedal power needed) It's a great way to tour the resort.



wirtdog said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if there are blenders in the Kitchens at SSR. We are new members heading down for the first time in May.
> 
> Thanks


 
We were there last May in a 1 bedroom. No blender. We'll be there this May, too.  Hope you enjoy your vacation.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

1. I think you can request a blender from housekeeping

2. Grills- I am pretty sure there are grills somewhere else besides Grandstand. 

3. Walkway to DTD West Side: I never walked it at night so I can't comment on how it is lit- but I walked it in the day. You walk along the golf course, then along a nearly empty parking lot until you get to the West Side.  It is kind of weird- I wouldn't walk it at night even if it was well lit- it is too isolated for me.  The walk to the Marketplace is nicer because you are still at SSR for 95% of the way.  

I love SSR.  It is the perfec resort for us as we are NOT park commandos- I love resort hopping, going to the movies, taking long walks, House of Blues... I am so happy that is our home away from home.  If they would just give us owners 1st shot at the best locations it would be the perfect resort!


----------



## bpmorley

TenThousandVolts said:


> 1. I think you can request a blender from housekeeping
> 
> 2. Grills- I am pretty sure there are grills somewhere else besides Grandstand.
> 
> 3. Walkway to DTD West Side: I never walked it at night so I can't comment on how it is lit- but I walked it in the day. You walk along the golf course, then along a nearly empty parking lot until you get to the West Side.  It is kind of weird- I wouldn't walk it at night even if it was well lit- it is too isolated for me.  The walk to the Marketplace is nicer because you are still at SSR for 95% of the way.
> 
> I love SSR.  It is the perfec resort for us as we are NOT park commandos- I love resort hopping, going to the movies, taking long walks, House of Blues... I am so happy that is our home away from home.  If they would just give us owners 1st shot at the best locations it would be the perfect resort!



We've never done it, but have heard that you can get a blender.  
There are more grills over in the Carousel section.
The walkway to WE isn't bad at night.  I think it's easier to manage than the other side.
You are right.  It's better for resort hopping with DTD being right accross the water you can to any resort you want.


----------



## disfanforlife

I am so excited!!! We are new DVC members and are really looking forward to staying at SSR!  We have 3 kids - they will be 8, 13, 14 when we go.  I am thinking that the pool with the slide will be a big attraction for our youngest.  DTD is not a big draw for us yet, but I am sure we will visit while there.  I wouldn't call us park commandos, but we definately will be going to all of the parks and getting the dining plan.  We are morning people so it appeals to us the idea to get up early and go to parks and come back in the afternoon and hopefully enjoy the pool.  Am I correct in understanding if we want to go to another resort for dinner the best way is to walk to DTD and get a bus from there?  Where can you go from SSR directly?  Is it just to the parks?  Just wondering.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

disfanforlife said:


> Am I correct in understanding if we want to go to another resort for dinner the best way is to walk to DTD and get a bus from there? ...


For the most part, yes.  Other options include ferry to OKW or POFQ, POR.  Bussing to a Park and walking or using another form of transport to the resort.



> Where can you go from SSR directly?  Is it just to the parks?  Just wondering



The busses at the SSR stops will take you to the 4 parks, the 2 water parks, and DTD.  I think that is all.


----------



## bpmorley

disfanforlife said:


> I am so excited!!! We are new DVC members and are really looking forward to staying at SSR!  We have 3 kids - they will be 8, 13, 14 when we go.  I am thinking that the pool with the slide will be a big attraction for our youngest.  DTD is not a big draw for us yet, but I am sure we will visit while there.  I wouldn't call us park commandos, but we definately will be going to all of the parks and getting the dining plan.  We are morning people so it appeals to us the idea to get up early and go to parks and come back in the afternoon and hopefully enjoy the pool.  Am I correct in understanding if we want to go to another resort for dinner the best way is to walk to DTD and get a bus from there?  Where can you go from SSR directly?  Is it just to the parks?  Just wondering.



SSR only has busses to the parks, water parks & DTD.  But DTD is not your only option for getting other resorts.
If you wanted to eat at Y&BC, BW or S&D you could take the bus to EPCOT & walk through to international gateway or go to MGM(yes I still call it MGM) and walk or take the boat.  If you wanted to eat at Contemporary, Poly, GF, WL or the campground you could take the bus to MK and take the boat or monorail.  Just other options


----------



## disfanforlife

bpmorley said:


> SSR only has busses to the parks, water parks & DTD.  But DTD is not your only option for getting other resorts.
> If you wanted to eat at Y&BC, BW or S&D you could take the bus to EPCOT & walk through to international gateway or go to MGM(yes I still call it MGM) and walk or take the boat.  If you wanted to eat at Contemporary, Poly, GF, WL or the campground you could take the bus to MK and take the boat or monorail.  Just other options


Thank you - that is what I was looking for to find out what options we have.  Also if we did want to get to any of the parks for the extra magic hours in the morning do you know if the bus service runs early enough for that?


----------



## corinnak

disfanforlife said:


> Thank you - that is what I was looking for to find out what options we have.  Also if we did want to get to any of the parks for the extra magic hours in the morning do you know if the bus service runs early enough for that?



Absolutely, they do.  And for the character breakfasts in the parks, as well, even when there's no EMH.


----------



## luna99

DisneyBride'03 said:


>



what a great view! I love all the red.. it's really so cheerful!



bpmorley said:


> If you wanted to eat at Y&BC, BW or S&D you could take the bus to EPCOT & walk through to international gateway



I just want to make sure I'm correct about this.  In order to do that.. you would have to either pay to get into the park or have a park hopper ticket (or annual pass) and then walk from the front of Epcot all the way to the back of the park, correct?


----------



## bpmorley

luna99 said:


> I just want to make sure I'm correct about this.  In order to do that.. you would have to either pay to get into the park or have a park hopper ticket (or annual pass) and then walk from the front of Epcot all the way to the back of the park, correct?



You're correct.  I wrote that assuming(sorry) there was an AP or they were already at a park with a park hopper pass.  I would never waste a day to just walk through the park.  It's a pretty nice walk though.  You have to make a right and go through Canada & The UK to get to IG.  If you don't have a PH & AP I would just go to MGM & walk/boat or go to DTD and bus it.


----------



## luna99

bpmorley said:


> You're correct.  I wrote that assuming(sorry) there was an AP or they were already at a park with a park hopper pass.  I would never waste a day to just walk through the park.  It's a pretty nice walk though.  You have to make a right and go through Canada & The UK to get to IG.  If you don't have a PH & AP I would just go to MGM & walk/boat or go to DTD and bus it.



thanks! I just wanted to make sure there wasn't some secret DVC hidden path or something that I didn't know about!


----------



## bpmorley

luna99 said:


> thanks! I just wanted to make sure there wasn't some secret DVC hidden path or something that I didn't know about!



No secret paths that I know of.  But if you hear of one please let us know


----------



## podsnel

I just love reading this thread- !

Can I ask- if we walk home from DTD at night, can you see well enough?  Is it very lit up?  Also, if we're hanging by the pool, can we go to the Turf Club for lunch in a cover-up, or do we need to be "dressed"?  And is the Turf Club usually booked with ADRs for lunch, or is there some flexibility there?  We're going June 1-4, if that helps.  Thank-you!


----------



## kritter

podsnel said:


> I just love reading this thread- !
> 
> Can I ask- if we walk home from DTD at night, can you see well enough?  Is it very lit up?  Also, if we're hanging by the pool, can we go to the Turf Club for lunch in a cover-up, or do we need to be "dressed"?  And is the Turf Club usually booked with ADRs for lunch, or is there some flexibility there?  We're going June 1-4, if that helps.  Thank-you!



It is very well lit. Very nice walk at night..>!!!!!
We had no trouble walking up for dinner last week!!!!!!!!! Hope that helps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

podsnel said:


> I just love reading this thread- !
> 
> Can I ask- if we walk home from DTD at night, can you see well enough?  Is it very lit up?  Also, if we're hanging by the pool, can we go to the Turf Club for lunch in a cover-up, or do we need to be "dressed"?  And is the Turf Club usually booked with ADRs for lunch, or is there some flexibility there?  We're going June 1-4, if that helps.  Thank-you!



I wouldn't say it's very well lit, but it's lit enough to get by either way.  I've never eaten in the Turf Club, but I know a cover up is ok for Artist Palette.


----------



## Brenle

I don't think it's very well lit, either.  Brogan is there now and she's answering questions about SSR.  Post your question there.  She's very good about posting answers.  The link is here:  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1787982

But you'd better hurry.  She's leaving Sunday.


----------



## my3princes

podsnel said:


> I just love reading this thread- !
> 
> Can I ask- if we walk home from DTD at night, can you see well enough?  Is it very lit up?  Also, if we're hanging by the pool, can we go to the Turf Club for lunch in a cover-up, or do we need to be "dressed"?  And is the Turf Club usually booked with ADRs for lunch, or is there some flexibility there?  We're going June 1-4, if that helps.  Thank-you!



The turf club has an outside patio area that I would think would be fine with just a cover up.  I found the restaurant to be cold when we ate there.  I don't think that there was a dress code.  If you eat there be sure to try the House pototoes.  They were delicious


----------



## Callalily6

OK, I just started reading this thread again.  It got SO long!  A couple of ?s.  This is my 1st time at SSR in a few days.

Whats this I hear about the free laundry machines?  Is it only at a specific location or is it any of their laundry areas?

And can I really fax any room requests a few days prior to my arrival?  What type of stuff should I request?  Im assuming location/ view.  

Any other tips?


----------



## tjkraz

Callalily6 said:


> Whats this I hear about the free laundry machines?  Is it only at a specific location or is it any of their laundry areas?



All of the resort pool areas have laundry rooms nearby.  



> And can I really fax any room requests a few days prior to my arrival?  What type of stuff should I request?  Im assuming location/ view.



DVC resorts do not accept fax requests.  Any requests must be stated on the reservation (communicated to DVC Member Services) prior to arrival.


----------



## luna99

my3princes said:


> The turf club has an outside patio area that I would think would be fine with just a cover up.  I found the restaurant to be cold when we ate there.  I don't think that there was a dress code.  If you eat there be sure to try the House pototoes.  They were delicious




just curious.. how are they prepared? I think I've seen pictures of the turf club balcony and it looks so nice!


----------



## my3princes

luna99 said:


> just curious.. how are they prepared? I think I've seen pictures of the turf club balcony and it looks so nice!



The pototoes were sliced thin and cooked with a cheese sauce.  It was kind of the consistancy of scalloped pototoes, but oh so much more yummy


----------



## zumbergc

Technical question about operating the horses in the grandstand water play area.  We were at SSR end of feb, and couldn't figure out how to get them to turn on.

Anyone know how?   One was turned on, but we couldn't get the others to work.  

We are hoping for grandstand section next trip to be near the water section.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

zumbergc said:


> Technical question about operating the horses in the grandstand water play area. We were at SSR end of feb, and couldn't figure out how to get them to turn on.
> 
> Anyone know how? One was turned on, but we couldn't get the others to work.
> 
> We are hoping for grandstand section next trip to be near the water section.


 
What time of day was it?  I noticed they turned them off around 8pm or so.  Maybe the one had pressure still in it.


----------



## bpmorley

zumbergc said:


> Technical question about operating the horses in the grandstand water play area.  We were at SSR end of feb, and couldn't figure out how to get them to turn on.
> 
> Anyone know how?   One was turned on, but we couldn't get the others to work.
> 
> We are hoping for grandstand section next trip to be near the water section.



next to each horse there is a small plate that is flat to the ground.  Just place your foot over the plate and the head should shoot water.  If water isn't spraying through the starting gate then they are not working.  I believe they shut them off at 10pm & start them at 9am


----------



## zumbergc

bpmorley  thanks for the info about the horses.  We tried and tried, but we couldn't figure it out.  It was later in the evening, but I recal the starting line was shooting out water.  Hopefully next time we will get to play!


----------



## bpmorley

zumbergc said:


> bpmorley  thanks for the info about the horses.  We tried and tried, but we couldn't figure it out.  It was later in the evening, but I recal the starting line was shooting out water.  Hopefully next time we will get to play!



no problem.  Hope it works better next time


----------



## Silver Queen

We were at WDW two weeks ago and bought into SSR.  We're very excited and are in the process of planning trips for next year.  We live about 20 miles from the real Saratoga and think that Disney did an excellent job with the theming.  The red and white pool area on the first page of this thread captures the features and architecture of the grandstand area at the real track.  The only thing missing are the big shade trees and , of course, the horses!  I'm happy to have found this thread.


----------



## bpmorley

Silver Queen said:


> We were at WDW two weeks ago and bought into SSR.  We're very excited and are in the process of planning trips for next year.  We live about 20 miles from the real Saratoga and think that Disney did an excellent job with the theming.  The red and white pool area on the first page of this thread captures the features and architecture of the grandstand area at the real track.  The only thing missing are the big shade trees and , of course, the horses!  I'm happy to have found this thread.



WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatorfreud

Thank you so much for this thread!  I'm so excited to be staying at SSR in a few weeks!   I just want to sit on the DIS and read posts!  

But I guess I should be cleaning the house or something... but thanks for the last few hours (has it been that long????) of living a mini-vacation through your posts!  

Kim


----------



## mamaprincess

Hey SSR Lovers!!!

I haven't been on the Dis for a few weeks.  It's been really busy at our house.  We have 3 weeks until we are home again at SSR.  I must say I am more looking forward to our stay at SSR  even more than visiting the parks.  I'm sure that will even out as we get closer and closer to our stay.  We haven't been home since December 2006 because we took a detour to Africa (Ghana) in 2007.  Now we are going back home.  I CANNOT WAIT UNTIL WE ARE HOME!!!  

We requested the Grandstand section because that is the one section we haven't stayed in.  We want to try them all.  

I can't wait to arrive at our favorite airport.  I am so excited about seeing palm trees again.  My girls think that the palm trees look wild like they have beards and the minute they see them, they start pretending to shave them.  It is so silly.

I can't wait until we see OKW because that lets us know we are right next to SSR and that is when we start our chant of Saratoga Springs, Saratoga Springs!!!  

I can't wait until we are in the Carriage house and the hubby goes up to check us in while the girls and I make an immediate bee-line to the gift shop to see what's new!!!

 I can't wait until we open the door to our room!!!

Ok, I'm getting way to excited!!!


----------



## mouseaddicts

Silver Queen said:


> We were at WDW two weeks ago and bought into SSR.  We're very excited and are in the process of planning trips for next year.  We live about 20 miles from the real Saratoga and think that Disney did an excellent job with the theming.  The red and white pool area on the first page of this thread captures the features and architecture of the grandstand area at the real track.  The only thing missing are the big shade trees and , of course, the horses!  I'm happy to have found this thread.



Howdy Neighbor ..... Welcome Home!!!   

I have visited the real Saratoga & enjoyed it there too!    But ...... There's no place like home - there's no place like home - there's no place like HOME!   

We truly hope you enjoy it as much as we do!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

I'm subscribing a little early, but hopefully it is not premature.  We have made an offer and had it accepted by the seller on a resale for SSR.  We are currently awaiting ROFR (2 weeks in).  Should that go through, we will be joining in the proud owners of SSR.  I'm looking forward to learning more about it through this thread.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Just like MamaPrincess, we are going home in 3 weeks! Unlike her it will be our 1st trip home! 
I have no idea what to expect, but do know that I'm almost as excited as when we went on the Magical Med last year!
I would love to hear from anyone who may also be staying anytime from May 30-June 6th.
Can anyone tell me about the weather and crowds at this time? We've been 2 times but both in November.
My computer has been down and I have not been able to post, only been able to read and I miss talking to you all!

MamaPrincess, your last post has really made me excited! I'll be looking for some of the "landmarks" you mentioned! Anything else I should look for?
We will be using ME and have always arrived at night, in winter so hopefully now it will be lighter and can see more!

   Rita


----------



## Snoopygirl

I'm guessing your in Arizona from your screen name....me too!
We'll be at SSR May 28th-June 5th...and it's our first time home!  
I'm super excited!!!  Maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## mamaprincess

Arizona Rita said:


> Just like MamaPrincess, we are going home in 3 weeks! Unlike her it will be our 1st trip home!
> I have no idea what to expect, but do know that I'm almost as excited as when we went on the Magical Med last year!
> I would love to hear from anyone who may also be staying anytime from May 30-June 6th.
> Can anyone tell me about the weather and crowds at this time? We've been 2 times but both in November.
> My computer has been down and I have not been able to post, only been able to read and I miss talking to you all!
> 
> MamaPrincess, your last post has really made me excited! I'll be looking for some of the "landmarks" you mentioned! Anything else I should look for?
> We will be using ME and have always arrived at night, in winter so hopefully now it will be lighter and can see more!
> 
> Rita



Your first trip home, Yay!!!  There is nothing like driving through the gates of your Disney home for the first time.  Saratoga is so beautiful as I'm sure you already know.  The first time we visited home, we hadn't even seen it because we bought it site-unseen.  It wasn't any where close to being finished.  Just Congress Park was done.  We fell in love at first sight.  It just gets prettier every time we go back. 

The weather will be hot.  80's and low 90's.  The weather starts that summer heat-up in May and we will be there late may.  It will be hot but not as hot as mid-June to August.

As far as the land marks I am always excited to see.  I love coming through the gates and seeing Mickey and Minnie.  I also love my first sighting of Downtown Disney.  The fire station also gets me excited because it is across from SSR.   I am so glad you are finally coming in during daylight  The ride signs always get us so excited.  We love the Tower of Terror sign.


----------



## Ali and boyz

can you order celebrations cakes when staying at SSR.

there was a map somewhere that showed you the lock-offs and dedicated areas int he villas can someone point me in the right direction

thank and hi  neighbours


----------



## JackieB2008

New SSR Owner, close 5/21/08.


----------



## mamaprincess

Ali and boyz said:


> can you order celebrations cakes when staying at SSR.
> 
> there was a map somewhere that showed you the lock-offs and dedicated areas int he villas can someone point me in the right direction
> 
> thank and hi  neighbours




I don't have that map but here is a thread with all the info you need to know about ordering Celebrations cakes at WDW.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1173219


----------



## TenThousandVolts

JackieB2008 said:


> New SSR Owner, close 5/21/08.



_Welcome Home, Jackie!!!!_


----------



## emmababy

new owner as of today! We now own at bwv and ssr


----------



## mouseaddicts

*Welcome Home* to all the new owners!!!


----------



## aprince&princess

Welcome Home and Welcome to the thread to all the new owners!


----------



## ajksmom

Well the FedEx envelope is on its way back to MICKEY, so our ownership is almost official. WOOHOO!!

After reading through most of this AWESOME thread (thanx to all who've posted the most useful info) I have a couple of questions.

People have mentioned ceramics and other activities. Where can I find out more info about these types of activities? If I don't plan for them now, ya know how it can be-I'll get home and have wished I had made time for them.

Wondering about scheduling DH a massage on arrival day. Will he be able to shower somewhere in the Spa area if our room is not yet ready?

Thanks in advance
kristy


----------



## bpmorley

ajksmom said:


> Well the FedEx envelope is on its way back to MICKEY, so our ownership is almost official. WOOHOO!!
> 
> After reading through most of this AWESOME thread (thanx to all who've posted the most useful info) I have a couple of questions.
> 
> People have mentioned ceramics and other activities. Where can I find out more info about these types of activities? If I don't plan for them now, ya know how it can be-I'll get home and have wished I had made time for them.
> 
> Wondering about scheduling DH a massage on arrival day. Will he be able to shower somewhere in the Spa area if our room is not yet ready?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> kristy



When you check in they give you a big folder with all kinds of info.  Activity schedules, DVC discounts etc...
And yes I do believe there is a place to shower.  I don't know what time you're getting in, but we've only had to wait once for our room to be ready.


----------



## ajksmom

bpmorley said:


> I don't know what time you're getting in, but we've only had to wait once for our room to be ready.




I can only hope to have a room ready. We'll be arriving at the resort by 10:30ish in the morning. I got the feeling by reading some threads that we would be lucky if there was a room ready by 4pm!


----------



## bpmorley

ajksmom said:


> I can only hope to have a room ready. We'll be arriving at the resort by 10:30ish in the morning. I got the feeling by reading some threads that we would be lucky if there was a room ready by 4pm!



That is kind of early.  On our last stay we were in a studio for a couple days and then moved to a 2bdr.  We checked out and then in around 10.  The room was ready around 11.  guess we got lucky.


----------



## walter

We are OKW/VB owners and stayed in a one bedroom at SSR for 3 nights (The Springs) this week. We found the room tastefully appointed but found the layout quite different. The bathroom has a series of doors with the only closet (small) that had an awkward layout in the bathroom. It seemed like a very large resort with only three pools. We arrived at around 10:00 am and had to wait until around 3:00 pm for our room (no real complaint, check in is really at 4). The front vestibule in the room is large and it begs to wonder if they reduced the size just a little, the combo kitchen/dining/living area could have had a bit more circulation area. All in all it was a pleasant experience and wish all SSR owners many years of great memories when visiting there.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thanks for your nice comments, Walter!


----------



## punkin413

ajksmom said:


> I can only hope to have a room ready. We'll be arriving at the resort by 10:30ish in the morning. I got the feeling by reading some threads that we would be lucky if there was a room ready by 4pm!



we checked in around 8:00 a.m. and our room was ready.  however, i asked if we got congress park (which we had requested) and the CM said that we had gotten the carousel instead.  she said we could wait for a room in congress park and we opted to do that because we were going to AK for the day anyway.  i called back around 1:45 to check on it and the room was already ready.    i'm sure this doesn't always happen as it depends on how busy they are.  this was in late april this year.


----------



## SarahAndMike

Since I am a SSR Owner and Lover, I just thought I'd share that DH and I are leaving tomorrow morning for Orlando! Yeah! We will be there for Mother's Day which also happens to be our 6th wedding anniversary.  I can't wait to go "home"!

Sarah


----------



## BigMama

Have A Wonderful Trip!!


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

New SSR owners here!  Our blue box came yesterday but we have already paid our down payment over the phone and are actually using points to stay in a 1br at OKW for the last 3 nites of our already scheduled trip (we leave on Sunday!).   

We bought in at 160 points but we are waiting for Kingdom Towers to add on!  

We love SSR.  My best friend is a SSR owner and we stayed there with her back in September in a 2 bedroom and fell in love with the place.  It is so peaceful and relaxing there.


----------



## bpmorley

SarahAndMike said:


> Since I am a SSR Owner and Lover, I just thought I'd share that DH and I are leaving tomorrow morning for Orlando! Yeah! We will be there for Mother's Day which also happens to be our 6th wedding anniversary.  I can't wait to go "home"!
> 
> Sarah



I'm jealous we have to wait 11 more days


----------



## disboro

After reading 140 pages of posts in this thread, and feeling like I just survived an E-ticket ride (oops, I'm showing my age), DW, DS7, DD5 and I have taken the plunge. Our "blue box" should arrive Monday or Tuesday. We are proud to have all of you as neighbors. Our first trip will be Jersey Week for 7 nights in a Studio. This will be the first time for DW, DS and DD. I've tried to explain to them what a magical place we will be visiting. I think I'm more excited for them than for me.


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

disboro said:


> After reading 140 pages of posts in this thread, and feeling like I just survived an E-ticket ride (oops, I'm showing my age), DW, DS7, DD5 and I have taken the plunge. Our "blue box" should arrive Monday or Tuesday. We are proud to have all of you as neighbors. Our first trip will be Jersey Week for 7 nights in a Studio. This will be the first time for DW, DS and DD. I've tried to explain to them what a magical place we will be visiting. I think I'm more excited for them than for me.



Congratulations!   

It will only take 1 visit to hook the rest of the family on DVC.  

Leaving tomorrow for WDW.  Will tell Mickey you said "Hello"!

Kelley


----------



## disneymom8589

Congratulations and Welcome Home to the new SSR neighbors!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Snoopygirl said:


> I'm guessing your in Arizona from your screen name....me too!
> We'll be at SSR May 28th-June 5th...and it's our first time home!
> I'm super excited!!!  Maybe we'll see you there!



We will be at SSR May 30-June 6th!! Would love to meet and say hi in person!
Yes, we are from AZ, we live in Peoria.
If you want, send me a pm and maybe we can set something up!
17days for you and 19 for me!! W  OOHOO!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

I have a few questions for my neighbors, as this is my first trip home I'm a newbie and hope you will understand if these qs have been addressed before! 

1) I read on another thread that Gardengrocer was very good. Does everyone pretty much agree with this and will SSR hold your things if they get delivered before you arrive? How much do you tip the delivery person?

2) On the Magic they have "fish hangers" that marks your door as a Diser, 
do we do something like that? Put something in the window or on your door?
And is lime green the preferred color?

3) Oprah fan here, do we bring our own sheets? I know they are provided but do most people bring their own?

4) we are on the DDP,  I did not want to go crazy with ressies this time (we have 4 TS) does anyone know who you can call day of to see if you can get ressies for whereever?

5) How are the crowds the 1st week of June? We are hoping that schools will still be in session and it wont be as heavy as later in the summer!

6) Before we take our things in our room (we're using ME) or before our things get there, if our room is available, do we get shown to our room and should we inspect the room before we accept it. I know its not like a hotel and you cant exchange rooms, but this is like an apartment and most would do an inspection before accepting.

Thank you, thank you, thank you for your time and input!
Rita


----------



## Liljam

Arizona Rita said:


> I have a few questions for my neighbors, as this is my first trip home I'm a newbie and hope you will understand if these qs have been addressed before!
> 
> 1) I read on another thread that Gardengrocer was very good. Does everyone pretty much agree with this and will SSR hold your things if they get delivered before you arrive? How much do you tip the delivery person?
> 
> 2) On the Magic they have "fish hangers" that marks your door as a Diser,
> do we do something like that? Put something in the window or on your door?
> And is lime green the preferred color?
> 
> 3) Oprah fan here, do we bring our own sheets? I know they are provided but do most people bring their own?
> 
> 4) we are on the DDP,  I did not want to go crazy with ressies this time (we have 4 TS) does anyone know who you can call day of to see if you can get ressies for whereever?
> 
> 5) How are the crowds the 1st week of June? We are hoping that schools will still be in session and it wont be as heavy as later in the summer!
> 
> 6) Before we take our things in our room (we're using ME) or before our things get there, if our room is available, do we get shown to our room and should we inspect the room before we accept it. I know its not like a hotel and you cant exchange rooms, but this is like an apartment and most would do an inspection before accepting.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you for your time and input!
> Rita



I'll try to answer some!
1) I wish I had used GG this first trip home.  I would believe it is an excellent service and I plan to use it in the future.  Yes, all things will be stored until you arrive and I think they will even pick up beer for you.  I plan to fly next time (I think I can deal with my fears now) and GG will be the grocer we use.  Milk and such at SSR is a little more pricey!

2) Lime Green is the preferred color and I have read a good bit on the boards about people decorating.  I didn't see or meet a single "known" DISer while there   as I had hoped to.  But I also didn't use any lime green.  Many people go to Home Depo and get Lime Green Mickey Head paint samples.

3) I didn't take my own sheets.  I also noticed extra sheet sets and pillows in the closets in our GV.  Everything appeared to be clean and the towels and linens had a fresh scent with a hint of bleach too.  You could tell from smelling them that they were freshly cleaned.

4) There is a Dining button on the phones so I would call there to see if you can get in to a TS of your choice on the day of.  Also, at Artist Palette, many of the CMs said the DDP can be confusing there.  My suggestion is that if you choose to eat there, the first time you go, let them know right away when you order that you're on the DDP and ask for assistance if you're unsure how to order.  The line started in the middle at the register and then you make your way up to the counter to order.  The snacks and sodas are self serve and the SMs seem to get frustrated with explaining this time and again.  Read the menus or boards to better educate yourself on what is included for each meal too!

5) If our May crowds are any indication, expect a pretty heavy crowd.  There were more overseas tourists this year than ever before that any of us could remember.  The parks were even a little more crowded for EMH than we remembered from the same time last year.  Allow yourself time and start early in the morning and be at each park by rope drop.  Read some of the tips about how to go about the parks best and you should be fine.  Definitely plan out what you want to see most and what you can miss!  Allow time too for the buses that seemed to be luck of the draw for us.  My dad even decided to get on the first bus he saw one day because of our wait times.

6) Our room was ready when we arrived.  We checked it out the called for bell services to grab our stuff.  Not real sure of the answer here!

I sure hope you enjoy your trip!  We love the resort and love walking to DTD on the path on the West side!  It's nicely lit at night but watch ouot for sprinklers heh!!!


----------



## podsnel

Arizona Rita said:


> We will be at SSR May 30-June 6th!! Would love to meet and say hi in person!
> Yes, we are from AZ, we live in Peoria.
> If you want, send me a pm and maybe we can set something up!
> 17days for you and 19 for me!! W  OOHOO!!



I'll be there June 1-4 Please say hi to me, too!!


----------



## cathydisneynut

We're going home in October, for our second visit! Can't wait!


----------



## mamaprincess

Arizona Rita said:


> I have a few questions for my neighbors, as this is my first trip home I'm a newbie and hope you will understand if these qs have been addressed before!
> 
> 1) I read on another thread that Gardengrocer was very good. Does everyone pretty much agree with this and will SSR hold your things if they get delivered before you arrive? How much do you tip the delivery person?
> 
> 2) On the Magic they have "fish hangers" that marks your door as a Diser,
> do we do something like that? Put something in the window or on your door?
> And is lime green the preferred color?
> 
> 3) Oprah fan here, do we bring our own sheets? I know they are provided but do most people bring their own?
> 
> 4) we are on the DDP,  I did not want to go crazy with ressies this time (we have 4 TS) does anyone know who you can call day of to see if you can get ressies for whereever?
> 
> 5) How are the crowds the 1st week of June? We are hoping that schools will still be in session and it wont be as heavy as later in the summer!
> 
> 6) Before we take our things in our room (we're using ME) or before our things get there, if our room is available, do we get shown to our room and should we inspect the room before we accept it. I know its not like a hotel and you cant exchange rooms, but this is like an apartment and most would do an inspection before accepting.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you for your time and input!
> Rita



1. I haven't personally used Garden Grocer but I have only heard good things about them.  I believe you can have stuff delivered to the resort and will be able to pick them up on arrival.  Lot's of people send boxes down.

2. I think at the dvc resorts, they use paper lime green mickey heads to hang on their door knobs and strollers etc.  You can get those for free at home depot in the paint section by the Disney paint.

3. I personally don't bring my own sheets.  I find the sheets at SSR very nice.     I'm sure there are some that bring their own sheets and pillows but I personally don't find it necessary.

4. You can call member services and make more dining ressies if you need to.  That's a free call.

5.  The crowds will be there, maybe not at the 10 level but 8's.  You may want to check out Tour Guide Mike's best park days to see what parks you may want to avoid.  It costs about 20 dollars but if you want to avoid the crowds and maximize your time in the parks, it's worth it.  

6.  If you aren't pleased with your room, I'm sure you can ask for something else if there is availability.  The newest section is Grandstand, so you will have the best odds of getting a really fresh room if you request something in that section, but I have personally never had a bad room at SSR.


----------



## bpmorley

Arizona Rita said:


> I have a few questions for my neighbors, as this is my first trip home I'm a newbie and hope you will understand if these qs have been addressed before!
> 
> 1) I read on another thread that Gardengrocer was very good. Does everyone pretty much agree with this and will SSR hold your things if they get delivered before you arrive? How much do you tip the delivery person?
> 
> 2) On the Magic they have "fish hangers" that marks your door as a Diser,
> do we do something like that? Put something in the window or on your door?
> And is lime green the preferred color?
> 
> 3) Oprah fan here, do we bring our own sheets? I know they are provided but do most people bring their own?
> 
> 4) we are on the DDP,  I did not want to go crazy with ressies this time (we have 4 TS) does anyone know who you can call day of to see if you can get ressies for whereever?
> 
> 5) How are the crowds the 1st week of June? We are hoping that schools will still be in session and it wont be as heavy as later in the summer!
> 
> 6) Before we take our things in our room (we're using ME) or before our things get there, if our room is available, do we get shown to our room and should we inspect the room before we accept it. I know its not like a hotel and you cant exchange rooms, but this is like an apartment and most would do an inspection before accepting.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you for your time and input!
> Rita


Sorry but I can't help you on every question, but I do know a few things.

1.Sorry, I'm no help with GG.  But yes the resort will hold everything until you arrive.  If something has to be refrigerated, just make sure it's written on the package.
2.all I know is yes Lime Green is the color
3.No you don't have to bring sheets, pillows blankets etc.. that is all in the room
4. just call MS or the dining number to make ressies that day.  We never made long term plans.  We would just call the night before or that morning to make ressies, then we weren't locked down for the longterm.
5.The first week of June will be crowded.  you're going to be there for Gay Days.  You should look up the website for more info.
6.No you don't get shown to your room.  They're give you a resort map and show you where it is.  If you don't like the appearence just call the front desk and they'll try(but won't always) accomodate you.


----------



## rellarella

Love this thread!  We are first timers -WDW & SSR.  Not sure what to expect.  
Hoping to find answers to:  
What to expect at check-in (10:30am).   Check-in or can/should we drop off carry-ons & go straight to MK (assuming we receive tickets, DXDP info in the mail??)  and check-in late that night (7:00or9:00pm)?
Will bus take us straight to MK or do we have to hop on boat or monorail?
Was little disappointed to here boat won't take us to DD.  Is this true?

Any help to these posts would be greatly appreciated.  I would love to spend hours reading all the post, but with 4 little ones...


----------



## BlakeNJ

rellarella said:


> Love this thread!  We are first timers -WDW & SSR.  Not sure what to expect.
> Hoping to find answers to:
> What to expect at check-in (10:30am).   Check-in or can/should we drop off carry-ons & go straight to MK (assuming we receive tickets, DXDP info in the mail??)  and check-in late that night (7:00or9:00pm)?
> Will bus take us straight to MK or do we have to hop on boat or monorail?
> Was little disappointed to here boat won't take us to DD.  Is this true?
> 
> Any help to these posts would be greatly appreciated.  I would love to spend hours reading all the post, but with 4 little ones...



I can not help you with check-in info since we have yet to stay at SSR--even though we own there!  I can tell you that the bus will take you right to MK.  I think there is a boat to DTD but someone else may be able to help you out.

Notice this was your first post...WELCOME!!!


----------



## mamaprincess

rellarella said:


> Love this thread!  We are first timers -WDW & SSR.  Not sure what to expect.
> Hoping to find answers to:
> What to expect at check-in (10:30am).   Check-in or can/should we drop off carry-ons & go straight to MK (assuming we receive tickets, DXDP info in the mail??)  and check-in late that night (7:00or9:00pm)?
> Will bus take us straight to MK or do we have to hop on boat or monorail?
> Was little disappointed to here boat won't take us to DD.  Is this true?
> 
> Any help to these posts would be greatly appreciated.  I would love to spend hours reading all the post, but with 4 little ones...



The boat from SSR will take you to DTD.

There are buses for each park that pick up guests at all the Disney resorts, so yes the bus will take you to MK.


----------



## PinkTink63

rellarella said:


> Love this thread!  We are first timers -WDW & SSR.  Not sure what to expect.
> Hoping to find answers to:
> What to expect at check-in (10:30am).   Check-in or can/should we drop off carry-ons & go straight to MK (assuming we receive tickets, DXDP info in the mail??)  and check-in late that night (7:00or9:00pm)?
> Will bus take us straight to MK or do we have to hop on boat or monorail?
> Was little disappointed to here boat won't take us to DD.  Is this true?
> 
> Any help to these posts would be greatly appreciated.  I would love to spend hours reading all the post, but with 4 little ones...



There is a boat that takes you to DTD, but we usually walk.  If you stay in Congress Park, it is right next to DTD.

We stayed there last summer and arrived about 11:00am.  I checked in and there was a room that was ready, but I wanted to wait for a DTD view, so our room wasn't going to be ready until about 4:00pm.  They gave me a little card with a number to call to check on our room.  We then checked our carry on things and went to DTD for a bite to eat and walk around.  I think our room was ready by 3:30pm.  We didn't go to the park, because we had to meet my cousin who was flying in about 4:30pm. 

The resort is beautiful!  It has a very peaceful feel to it!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## KELLY

SSR owner here we love it so much we added another 100 points this weekend.  We almost did a akv add on but I like my SSR one bedroom.


----------



## dramsdell

I, too, love SSR!  We recently (April) stayed at the Grandstand.  What are some of your favorite places to stay at SSR and why?


----------



## dramsdell

We're going to add on too, but I'm still having a hard time deciding between AKL and SSR.  How did you decide?


----------



## pafer

Sending back the fed ex envelope in the morning. I can't wait to see our new home when we visit in October. I am so glad I found this thread and had a chance to see some of the great photos ppl have posted. Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## Dawn414

just got back from our 7-night DCL cruise where we bought in to the Best Kept Secret.   We are now proud owners at SSR and have already booked a long weekend in October.  We also have booked some time in November at OKW.  Looking forward to getting to know you all.  i'm sure I'll have LOTS of questions. 

Dawn McG


----------



## LJC1861

My partner Lisa just bought into SSR for us, also on the May 3-10 Western.  We are truly excited about this new adventure and we are both a little overwhelmed with learning all the ins and outs.  I know we will have lots and lots of questions. 

Looking forward to getting to know some other members!

Linda


----------



## Dawn414

Hey LINDA!  See...we still get to chat on THIS site too!  LOL...seriously though...if you want to chat 'live', just PM me and I'll send you my phone#...

Dawn


----------



## jenniferhornsby

Can someone tell me if the rooms have balcony's?  Thanks!!


----------



## Brenle

Yes, they all have balconies.  Except, obviously, the rooms on ground level.  They have patios.  It's a beautiful resort.


----------



## mittelst

I've just made reservations for the middle of July for my first SSR stay.  We've stayed at OKW, BWV, and BCV and liked different things about each of them.  We've even stayed at SSR before - as Disney Institute just before they closed it .  We're looking forward to this new experience!

A question about buses - we've never really had trouble with them at any resort, but I've read some poor reviews about the SSR buses.
How likely is it that I'm going to have to walk to DTD to get a theme park bus in a reasonable amount of time?

Thanks!


----------



## jenniferhornsby

Brenle said:


> Yes, they all have balconies.  Except, obviously, the rooms on ground level.  They have patios.  It's a beautiful resort.



Thank you!!  We'll be taking a 2.5 yr. old and a 6 mo. old.  We'd like to sit on the balcony during naptime.  That's so exciting!!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

BPMorley, MamaPrincess and Liljam,
Thank you guys for all your answers! I appreciate it very much!
I plan on putting something in the window so people will know Im a proud Diser,
plan on going to Homedepo this week!
I think we are staying in Congress Park, thats close to DTD?
Gay days? Should be interesting!! 
Hopefully crowds wont be too insane!
I look forward to hopefully running into some of you!
Rita


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Arizona Rita said:


> Rita



 Hi Rita.  I sometimes (in other forums) go by Arizonaborn.  I was born in Fort Huachuca.  DW loves the Saguaro desert  Especially if we're riding horses.


----------



## mouseaddicts

dramsdell said:


> We're going to add on too, but I'm still having a hard time deciding between AKL and SSR.  How did you decide?



We just did an add on too ... at SSR.  Just like you, we debated on AKL vs. SSR ....... so, I thought I'd share a bit about our decision making process.   

First - We absolutely LOVE SSR!    It is truly our home-away-from-home! 

So, in making the decision about ownership, we had to look at the #1 advantage of your home resort --- Booking Window!  That's pretty much it.  Unless I missed something, the primary benefit of your home resort is the ability to book *that particular resort only *at the 11 month window vs. the 7 month window.  We've not had a problem getting what we want at 7 months for the other resorts .... so far .... but our requests aren't too difficult.  

Since we alreay knew how many points we were buying,   we then had to look at the points chart to determine if that amount of points would be worth owning at another resort - solely for booking at 11 months - or if we would be better off adding at SSR?    FOR US ... it made more sense to add at SSR vs. making a "new" purchase at AKL.  We weren't buying enough additional points to really take advantage of the 11 month window elsewhere, so splitting ownership didn't make sense.  We now have enough at SSR to book a GV at 11 months, should we ever need to!  

Remember - in order to book your home resort at 11 months, *you must own enough points at that resort for the entire booking*.  If you are combining points from multiple resort ownerships for the stay, you must wait to book at the 7 month window. 

Since you posed the question, I just thought I would share what happened in our house.  Best wishes!!!   

And ........ *Welcome Home * to all our new neigbors!!!  We can't wait to be back at SSR in December!


----------



## gatorfreud

Just FYI about the busses.... there are no theme park buses to/from DTD!

You could aways go to DTD and take a Contemporary bus for MK, or a BW or BC bus for Epcot...

Enjoy your stay!  We can't wait for ours!


----------



## Liljam

I must say that the walk to DTD West from our area of The Grandstand was just perfect!  We were there in less than 15 minutes, pushing a stroller even.  The route is lit nicely so I was even able to travel it alone after dark.  I just had to dodge the sprinklers 2 times  !  On the evenings we wanted to start at DTD Marketplace, we just hopped on the boat and then still walked home from West side!  I would say based on our walks, either place and even parts of The Springs allow for a great walking path to DTD!  

Buses at DTD don't go to the theme parks.  I know someone was questioning the buses.  They were hit and miss for us, and one didn't even have it's destination listed on the board.  

I would give yourself plenty of time if you have a ressie somewhere.

Here are a few pics of the path we walked and the view from it!













The whole walk is on a concrete path and a wooden bridge.  The path skirts the golf course and the water.  It leads right in to the area of HOB, LN and DQ.  I have several photos of our trip and of our villa at SSR in my photobucket account under liljam7 (Album Disney 2008.)  I will pst some in other threads here, and I still have a few more to add to my photobucket album too!

SSR is all in all an amazing an beautiful resort.  I give it another three years and the parking lots will be barely noticable from most room views.  On our walk to DTD I can see where some have mentioned parking lot views.


----------



## mamaprincess

dramsdell said:


> I, too, love SSR!  We recently (April) stayed at the Grandstand.  What are some of your favorite places to stay at SSR and why?



I am sentimental about Congress Park because that is where we stayed for the first time.  It was our first WDW trip and our first trip home to SSR.  Congress park was all that was built at the time.  The views we had of DTD were just gorgeous.  Since then, we have stayed in all of the sections except the Grand Stand which we will be staying in on our trip that is coming up in 2 weeks!


----------



## mouseaddicts

Thanks for posting the walkway photos liljam!  We've never taken the walkway to DTD from SSR ...... dunno why!    We likely will make that walk while we're there in December though!


----------



## DisneySJB

We will be at SSR on NYE also!


----------



## mouseaddicts

Sweet DisneySJB!!!    Are y'all planning to attend the owners party at the Quiet Pool for NYE to watch the DTD fireworks?  I think that's our plan - stay out of the crowded parks!   Hopefully, my parents will also be with us, so we don't want to overwhelm them with the NYE crowd - espcially in the MK!!!  

What are your NYE dates?  We'll be there 12/28 - 1/2


----------



## Brave teacher

Question...

I became an owner of 200 points at AKV today.  With the current incentive, I must use my current 200 points at SSR in the next year.  

What is the order of bus stops at SSR?  I'd prefer to request an area that would be the first or second.

Any help?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## punkin413

Brave teacher said:


> Question...
> 
> I became an owner of 200 points at AKV today.  With the current incentive, I must use my current 200 points at SSR in the next year.
> 
> What is the order of bus stops at SSR?  I'd prefer to request an area that would be the first or second.
> 
> Any help?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




if i remember correctly, it was grandstand, carousel, paddock, congress park, the springs.  we were in congress park and it was nice getting on the bus because there was only one stop after us.  but then coming back to the room there were 3 stops before us, so it took awhile.   it didn't take that long to get around the stops, though, IMO.   

and just to throw this out there, we loved congress park.  we were in the building closest to DTD marketplace and it was literally a 10-minute walk.  awesome!  the walk to the main pool area and carriage house was only about 15 minutes.


----------



## punkin413

hey, guys!  we stayed at SSR april 27 - may 3 and we absolutely loved it!  i took tons of pics one morning while letting DH sleep in.  i don't have them uploaded to photobucket yet, but i will post them here as soon as i do!  i do have this video that DH took.  he's standing on our porch looking at DTD.  we stayed in congress park in room 1123.





the only complaint i had about SSR was the busses, but only coming *from * parks.  it was weird - catching a bus to the parks wasn't a problem.  but waiting for a bus at the parks to go back to the resort always seemed to take a really long time.  we waited almost 40 minutes at epcot one day.

other than that, SSR was absolutely beautiful and i miss it already!  i'll be back in a few days with my pictures.


----------



## Arizona Rita

You all were so helpful before-I have another question!
How do I contact Gardengrocer? And how far in advance do I need to contact them?

Liljam-great photos and especially since they were taken from a different area I hadnt seen before!

Thanks everyone!
Rita


----------



## Arizona Rita

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hi Rita.  I sometimes (in other forums) go by Arizonaborn.  I was born in Fort Huachuca.  DW loves the Saguaro desert  Especially if we're riding horses.



Living in Virginia must be way different! Ive lived here all my life, Born in Phx and lived in Gila Bend, Glendale and Peoria! Im like one of those Saguaros! Deep roots and for 100 years!! DL  is really my "other home"!
Congrats on the smoke free thing! Keep going! 
Rita


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Arizona Rita said:


> You all were so helpful before-I have another question!
> How do I contact Gardengrocer? And how far in advance do I need to contact them?
> 
> Liljam-great photos and especially since they were taken from a different area I hadnt seen before!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Rita


 
Go to www.gardengrocer.com, you can bring up a shopping list and choose your items, put your info in and pay.  I'm not sure how far in advance you're required to do your order - I did it at 60 days out, I think.  You an probably find that info on their website!


----------



## Arizona Rita

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Go to www.gardengrocer.com, you can bring up a shopping list and choose your items, put your info in and pay.  I'm not sure how far in advance you're required to do your order - I did it at 60 days out, I think.  You an probably find that info on their website!



That was so fast!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

pafer said:


> Sending back the fed ex envelope in the morning. I can't wait to see our new home when we visit in October. I am so glad I found this thread and had a chance to see some of the great photos ppl have posted. Thanks for all the great information.


 


Dawn414 said:


> just got back from our 7-night DCL cruise where we bought in to the Best Kept Secret.  We are now proud owners at SSR and have already booked a long weekend in October. We also have booked some time in November at OKW. Looking forward to getting to know you all. i'm sure I'll have LOTS of questions.
> 
> Dawn McG


 


LJC1861 said:


> My partner Lisa just bought into SSR for us, also on the May 3-10 Western. We are truly excited about this new adventure and we are both a little overwhelmed with learning all the ins and outs. I know we will have lots and lots of questions.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know some other members!
> 
> Linda


 

 Welcome Home to all of you!  It is so exciting to look forward to all of the trips you'll be taking to the best place on earth!  



Arizona Rita said:


> That was so fast!! Thank you very much!!


 
You're welcome.  Funny how that works out sometimes!


----------



## mamaprincess

Liljam those photos are so beautiful!!!  I have never seen the walk path before.  Now it will be a priority to do that walk.  Hopefully, we will get our request of Grandstand.

Awesome video punkin413!!!  I was at Saratoga for a moment!  Just 2 more weeks!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

Great pictures and video, thanks for posting them. Looking forward to July and our trip back home!


----------



## Liljam

Thanks!

One of the best things about the Grandstand is that since you get picked up first, you don't have to worry about a seat on the bus.  There were a few times that it was standing room only by the time it got to Congress Park.  We were in room 8241 and it was the first building to the left from the bus stop (8101-8436), and it was also right near the pool.  that building and the other one which is 8501-8836 are really great locations for being near the pool, the DTDW path, and The main area of The Springs.  I may try CP next time if we stay at SSR.  I just adore the place so much and can't wait to watch the trees and flowers grow over the years!  Honestly, any section is really pretty though and could be nice to stay in.  I think even Paddocks and Carousel area aren't that bad.Plus remember you can always hop on any bus heading to a park and get off at The Springs if you need to go get food or whatever...

Also, if you miss the bus at Grandstand, Rush up to The Springs bus stop located across from the pool gate.  It takes about 8 minutes for the bus to get to that section and only about 5 to walk hurriedly to the stop!

Take advantage of the Club Cars too when you're tired of walking.  We were offered rides a few times and one even drove us on the walking path to DTD.  We just tipped them each time but it was pretty fun to ride!


----------



## mittelst

I'm ashamed - all my "inside" WDW knowledge - I should have known that!

I'll check back in the forums toward the end of June and see how the SSR buses are doing.  Mousesavers dot com lists taxi trips within WDW at about $13.  May be worth it for the trip to MK (taxi to MK and bus back).

Thanks!



gatorfreud said:


> Just FYI about the busses.... there are no theme park buses to/from DTD!
> 
> You could aways go to DTD and take a Contemporary bus for MK, or a BW or BC bus for Epcot...
> 
> Enjoy your stay!  We can't wait for ours!


----------



## KELLY

I love our SSR. we just added a addtional 100 points this week.  The walkway we used to get to DTD was by congress park.  I wish I had pictures to share.


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

SSR fan here.  DH just added another 100 points yesterday.


----------



## Time Traveler

We'll be staying there in 4 days 
We requested Grandstand (2 buildings closer to the main building) or The Springs because one of the people coming with us had knee surgery a few months ago. Hopefully we'll get what we asked for!

Does anyone know about the coffee makers in the rooms? We're staying in a studio and were wondering if we can bring our own coffee for them (assuming there is one). Not sure if they just work with the little packets or what.


----------



## PinkTink63

Time Traveler said:


> We'll be staying there in 4 days
> We requested Grandstand (2 buildings closer to the main building) or The Springs because one of the people coming with us had knee surgery a few months ago. Hopefully we'll get what we asked for!
> 
> Does anyone know about the coffee makers in the rooms? We're staying in a studio and were wondering if we can bring our own coffee for them (assuming there is one). Not sure if they just work with the little packets or what.



We bring our own coffee and filters.  They only leave a few packets to start with.  My husband is a coffee snob anyway and likes to bring his own!


----------



## Time Traveler

PinkTink63 said:


> We bring our own coffee and filters.  They only leave a few packets to start with.  My husband is a coffee snob anyway and likes to bring his own!



Thanks, wanted to make sure 
Seems like everything is about ready, got most stuff packed and we're going over a few things here and there.

Turns out we're leaving tomorrow night as we're visiting/staying with relatives on Saturday.


----------



## PinkTink63

Time Traveler said:


> Thanks, wanted to make sure
> Seems like everything is about ready, got most stuff packed and we're going over a few things here and there.
> 
> Turns out we're leaving tomorrow night as we're visiting/staying with relatives on Saturday.



I'm so jealous, I have 74 more days to go!  Have a great trip!


----------



## Dawn414

Does anyone know what time Artist's Palette opens in the morning for breakfast? We're on the dining plan and want to make sure we're taking advantage of counter service, but if they don't open until like 7:30 that won't help us for EMH mornings.

Thanks in advance for the response(s).

Dawn McG


----------



## Liljam

Dawn414 said:


> Does anyone know what time Artist's Palette opens in the morning for breakfast? We're on the dining plan and want to make sure we're taking advantage of counter service, but if they don't open until like 7:30 that won't help us for EMH mornings.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the response(s).
> 
> Dawn McG



I thought it was 7am but it might even be earlier.  We didn't get breakfast there, but everything smelled so good when I walked up that way a few mornings.  They have a breakfast flatbread that I really wanted to try but we did cereal and stuff in the room since we had the kitchen - it saved a good bit of money as we only ate out once a day!


----------



## Liljam

Also wanted to post this picture (even though it's a little blurry) of the movie night at the HRS Pool.  I had always wondered what the screen looked like so I tried to snap a shot for those here who haven't seen it yet. It was cool to see the people watching and there were plenty of lounge chairs that night too!


----------



## oakmanner

Just back from a Land/Sea package the end of April into the first week of May.  While staying at the BC we walked over to the Boardwalk for dinner one night and ate at Big River Grille.

After dinner my wife and I were standing in front of the DVC model home.  Just on a whim we decided to go take a look just to kill some time after a fantastic meal.  We had no intentions of buying into DVC but after talking with the folks inside and disclosing that we have visited WDW 13 times previous to this trip they said sit down, we'll pick you up tommrow at the BC for a vist to SSR you're joing DVC.  They explained that with the money we have already spent on Disney vacations we could have paid for a DVC membership several times over.

Needless to say after listening to all the benifits of DVC we are now proud owners at SSR.  Can't wait till our first trip "Home" we're so excited.  Glad I found this thread with all you happy SSR owners!

Dennis-


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Welcome Home, Oakmanner!     It just makes sense - we wouldn't stay on site other than being DVC owners.  It is great to know that we'll have that wonderful place to stay for over 40 years. (well, our kids will, anyway  ).


----------



## minniekissedme

oakmanner said:


> Needless to say after listening to all the benifits of DVC we are now proud owners at SSR.  Can't wait till our first trip "Home" we're so excited.  Glad I found this thread with all you happy SSR owners!
> 
> Dennis-



 home oakmanner...our first trip home comes in 98 days, 23 hours and 57 minutes!


----------



## Dawn414

Thanks for the response.  I saw on a website that it was 7:30 which is just so NOT convenient for EMH mornings.  And we're on the dining plan so we need to take advantage of those counter service meals. 

Dawn McG


----------



## lichevyguy

just finished booking our first trip home for easter week next yr,  oh i am so looking foward to it


----------



## minniekissedme

Dawn414 said:


> Thanks for the response.  I saw on a website that it was 7:30 which is just so NOT convenient for EMH mornings.  And we're on the dining plan so we need to take advantage of those counter service meals.
> 
> Dawn McG



For what it's worth...on the DDP we tend to "snack" for breakfast, CS for lunch, TS for dinner. Especially that early none of mine are ready for breakfast. And when we do eat CS we share maybe three meals between five of us and stretch those meals. We usually pack poptarts/granola bars to hold the mousketeers off...


----------



## Dawn414

Thanks.  I am really good at stretching the meals.  In this case though we have 4 nights and only 3 full days to spend the credits (since our flight back home is at 6am).  So of the 9 meals, we'll eat at WDW, 8 of them are covered by DDP...I'm essentially paying for 1 meal (which will likely be some form of breakfast).  Thx! 

Dawn McG


----------



## secretprincess

I am so excited, hope my resale goes through quickly as some listed here. I was a little nervous because we bought SSR unseen. But I know all about the Disney magic !  DH does not know yet..oops. Hope he will love it when we get there.

ME  34 DH  38 DS 4 DD  2


----------



## minniekissedme

secretprincess said:


> I am so excited, hope my resale goes through quickly as some listed here. I was a little nervous because we bought SSR unseen. But I know all about the Disney magic !  DH does not know yet..oops. Hope he will love it when we get there.
> 
> ME  34 DH  38 DS 4 DD  2



ooh...good luck! Here's a little  your way!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Agree about using a snack for breakfast- you can get a bagel with cream cheese at AP for a snack credit.  Also- we often order our desserts from our sit down meal in a 2 go box and then use that as our actual snack- the next day.

I found it hard to use up all the snack credits- so getting a muffin or bagel on a snack worked well for us.


----------



## secretprincess

Thanks for the     As you can see I need it. Do you think splurging for the 2BR is worth all the points ? Is the extra floor space with 2 toddlers worth whille ?


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Just wanted to post our first DVC ever will be at SSR for Thanksgiving, we're really looking forward to staying at this beautiful DVC!!!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

secretprincess said:


> Thanks for the     As you can see I need it. Do you think splurging for the 2BR is worth all the points ? Is the extra floor space with 2 toddlers worth whille ?



I'll let you know in 98 days, 22 hours, and 50 minutes when begin spending my 158 points on a 2BR!


----------



## Liljam

Splurging on a 2 br...

I say go for it.  We did a GV last week and loved it, but I know we won't do it again unless it's for a relaxing week.  The villa was so spacious and comfy that it made us a bit lazy to get out of there and head to the parks in the morning.  My parents said that they loved feeling like they could be sooooooo relaxed and loved spending a few hours in the parks to come home to an ac and a comfy couch and loaded fridge!  I will say that I will always go for a 1 br. for the 3 of us because the kitchen is awesome.  I will only do studios once in a blue moon or when we book HHI.  I think you will love the 2br for the space and it will help our family feel spread out.  It was nice to have a total of 9 people in a villa and not have to worry about sharing bathrooms, waking someone up or whatever because it was far from cramped!

I love reading this thread and following it!  Actually having my first trip home was like a right of passage,  !  I took in every bit of the resort that I could so that I could help with tips and such on these boards.  Several people were helpful to me - BroganMc has to be a secret seller for SSR,  She has soooooo much knowledge!!!!


----------



## fers31

Just passed ROFR yesterday and looking forward to going sometime soon.


----------



## secretprincess

Congratulations,  Good for you ! How long did it take ?


----------



## Mr Man

secretprincess said:


> Thanks for the  As you can see I need it. Do you think splurging for the 2BR is worth all the points ? Is the extra floor space with 2 toddlers worth whille ?


 
We stayed in a 2BR (w/ 2 toddlers DS18mos and DN12mos) on our last trip.  The extra space was golden.  We used one bedroom for baby nap time and still had plenty of room for the older kids to play (and adults could nap in the other bedroom.


----------



## madge62

New owner here, not even a week since we signed the papers at SSR.  This thread has been a great source of info, took me 3 nights to read it all!

We're going to book our first trip "home" next August, early Sept.  Are the parks busy then?  Never tried that time of year before but my DD hopes to be working for the Mouse on a 6-mo. post degree program and wants us there for her birthday (even tho we'll likely be melting in the heat!).


----------



## Mr Man

madge62 said:


> New owner here, not even a week since we signed the papers at SSR. This thread has been a great source of info, took me 3 nights to read it all!
> 
> We're going to book our first trip "home" next August, early Sept. Are the parks busy then? Never tried that time of year before but my DD hopes to be working for the Mouse on a 6-mo. post degree program and wants us there for her birthday (even tho we'll likely be melting in the heat!).


 
Welcome Home!

We will be at WDW 1st week of August this year.  We find that opening up parks and leaving by noon works best for us.  This is our 3rd year in a row doing the Aug/Sep timeframe.  Sometimes we go back in the evening but most of the time we just hang out at SSR (there's a lot of stuff to do).

Regards,


----------



## Sheribo

secretprincess said:


> I am so excited, hope my resale goes through quickly as some listed here. I was a little nervous because we bought SSR unseen. But I know all about the Disney magic !  DH does not know yet..oops. Hope he will love it when we get there.
> 
> ME  34 DH  38 DS 4 DD  2



Hey Secretprincess.  Any news?  We waited about 3 weeks to pass ROFR.  Made our first trip home last March.  We had visited SSR before with friends and fell in love.  Good Luck.


----------



## corky441

secretprincess said:


> I am so excited, hope my resale goes through quickly as some listed here. I was a little nervous because we bought SSR unseen. But I know all about the Disney magic !  DH does not know yet..oops. Hope he will love it when we get there.



Hey Secretprincess - there must be an upstate NY thing going on. I just bought into SSR myself - sight unseen - DH doesn't know - and I'm waiting for ROFR to go through too..... very spooky wouldn't you say?


----------



## mamaprincess

Hi SSR Lovers!!!

Just 3 more days before we leave for Saratoga Springs Resort!!!  I am running around like a crazy woman trying to make sure we are prepared for the trip! Also I have some really crazy news for everybody.  We are one of the family selected to be featured in that Disney DVC travel channel special! 
There dates and our dates coincided perfectly, they loved our email and the little video we sent them, so mamaprincess and family will be representing SSR on the special.  Soooooooooooooooooooo Cool!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

mamaprincess said:


> Hi SSR Lovers!!!
> 
> Just 3 more days before we leave for Saratoga Springs Resort!!!  I am running around like a crazy woman trying to make sure we are prepared for the trip! Also I have some really crazy news for everybody.  We are one of the family selected to be featured in that Disnye DVC travel channel special!
> There dates and our dates coincided perfectly, they loved our email and the little video we sent them, so mamaprincess and family will be representing SSR on the special.  Soooooooooooooooooooo Cool!!!



  too cool! Have a great time and  !!!


----------



## podsnel

mamaprincess said:


> Hi SSR Lovers!!!
> 
> Just 3 more days before we leave for Saratoga Springs Resort!!!  I am running around like a crazy woman trying to make sure we are prepared for the trip! Also I have some really crazy news for everybody.  We are one of the family selected to be featured in that Disney DVC travel channel special!
> There dates and our dates coincided perfectly, they loved our email and the little video we sent them, so mamaprincess and family will be representing SSR on the special.  Soooooooooooooooooooo Cool!!!



Hi and congratulations!!!!  That is so cool!!!  I'll be there in 9 days- if you're still at SSR on June 1st say hi!!


----------



## mamaprincess

podsnel said:


> Hi and congratulations!!!!  That is so cool!!!  I'll be there in 9 days- if you're still at SSR on June 1st say hi!!



We will be there from May 27th - June 4th.  We will definitely say hi!


----------



## Diznee4me

My family and I have been members since 12/07. We bought at SSR. This is our favorite place to stay for our week long Christmas vacation. We love how open and spacious the resort is. Th theme, the views, the pool. It is so relaxing! It is great to meet all my neighbors!

ºoº


----------



## fers31

secretprincess said:


> Congratulations,  Good for you ! How long did it take ?



Sorry it took so long to write back, I just found the thread again.    It took about 2 1/2 weeks.  I was quite relieved to find out we passed.  Any new news from you Secretprincess?


----------



## my3princes

mamaprincess said:


> Hi SSR Lovers!!!
> 
> Just 3 more days before we leave for Saratoga Springs Resort!!!  I am running around like a crazy woman trying to make sure we are prepared for the trip! Also I have some really crazy news for everybody.  We are one of the family selected to be featured in that Disney DVC travel channel special!
> There dates and our dates coincided perfectly, they loved our email and the little video we sent them, so mamaprincess and family will be representing SSR on the special.  Soooooooooooooooooooo Cool!!!



That is awesome.  We also applied, but haven't heard anything.  Of course we didn't hear about it until a few days ago and I suspect they had chosen by then.  Have a great time and represent the DIS well with all your knowledge.


----------



## mamaprincess

my3princes said:


> That is awesome.  We also applied, but haven't heard anything.  Of course we didn't hear about it until a few days ago and I suspect they had chosen by then.  Have a great time and represent the DIS well with all your knowledge.




I will do my best to represent the Dis and SSR Lovers well.  Will you be down during the time frame?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Congrats to you and your family, Mamaprincess!


----------



## my3princes

mamaprincess said:


> I will do my best to represent the Dis and SSR Lovers well.  Will you be down during the time frame?



We're coming down at the end of June and into July.  We would have switched our dates though.  This trip we are using our DVC points at Fort Wilderness campground as 200 pts more than covers 3 weeks vacation.


----------



## mamaprincess

my3princes said:


> We're coming down at the end of June and into July.  We would have switched our dates though.  This trip we are using our DVC points at Fort Wilderness campground as 200 pts more than covers 3 weeks vacation.



WOW!!!  3weeks - you are living the dream! 

Thanks everyone for your congrats!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Hello everyone. Just finshed reading MOST of the 147 pages here over the last three days. Thanks to all for the great info.

DW and I just completed a 7 night stay at POR last Tuesday. First time back to WDW in 12 yrs for us and first time staying on WDW property.

Cutting to the quick, we became new DVC SSR owners last week.   A few days after we signed we went back to SSR to get more aquainted. Loved the walk from DTD Marketplace to CP and CH. We regret not checking more of the resort out like the Grandstand area. We'll have plenty of time for that though won't we?  

We are planning our first trip back as DVC members in early December for the Christmas season. Bringing my parents, sis and BIL, with us. Will probably try to get a 2BR at VWL.

mamaprincess enjoy your visit back home! Same to everyone else who has a pending trip.

Now it's off for some time reading some other DVC posts.


----------



## DisneyFreak43

Welcome Home georgemoe, from one Central MA Dis'er to another! Good luck w/ the Dec. reservation - that is a very popular time for DVC - if not VWL you may still be able to get into SSR.


----------



## secretprincess

corky441 said:


> Hey Secretprincess - there must be an upstate NY thing going on. I just bought into SSR myself - sight unseen - DH doesn't know - and I'm waiting for ROFR to go through too..... very spooky wouldn't you say?



What's your plan corky ? Are you gonna tell DH ? We are planning a cash trip suddenly using free DP this august. He said we could "check" it out first. Just wait till he see's the bill-maybe that will convince him ? 

  Where you at ? We are in Rochester ? Are you reading my mind.   How many pts. did you buy ? When did your ROFR go in ?


----------



## secretprincess

Sheribo said:


> Hey Secretprincess.  Any news?  We waited about 3 weeks to pass ROFR.  Made our first trip home last March.  We had visited SSR before with friends and fell in love.  Good Luck.



 Still waiting checking my e-mail every day. This has been a long process. My first attempt at purchase did not go well , divorce and seller's ex would not sign, so I had to try again. I also think with the holiday wknd it is gonna take a little longer. Thanks for asking. Hope we love SSR too!


----------



## georgemoe

DisneyFreak43 said:


> Welcome Home georgemoe, from one Central MA Dis'er to another! Good luck w/ the Dec. reservation - that is a very popular time for DVC - if not VWL you may still be able to get into SSR.



Thanks DisneyFreak43. We didn't get VWL but did get a dedicated 2BR at SSR. I'm going home in December!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Welcome Home Georgemoe!  Once you get a chance to see how great staying on property is, you just can't resist the chance to do it for a lifetime can you?  We really loved SSR, but we're going to try BWV in March and a few days at SOG, which we also love.


----------



## PutnamDS

secretprincess said:


> What's your plan corky ? Are you gonna tell DH ? We are planning a cash trip suddenly using free DP this august. He said we could "check" it out first. Just wait till he see's the bill-maybe that will convince him ?
> 
> Where you at ? We are in Rochester ? Are you reading my mind.   How many pts. did you buy ? When did your ROFR go in ?



We bought SSR and AKV sight unseen earlier this year.  Our first trip home starts June 29!  We are about 90 miles south of Rochester, but our trips to Orlanda begin in Rochester!  I am thankful for the cheap Rochester to Orlando airfares we've had and hope they continue!

Deb


----------



## secretprincess

love Airtran direct flight from roc to orlando !!! I hate trying to entertain 2 toddlers at one airport let alone 2.    When is your next trip ? Our's is August. Maybe we will bump into you at the airport !


----------



## PutnamDS

We're flying out on June 29th from ROC for a visit at Saratoga Springs for 10 days!  Can't wait!  I wonder how many others are from Western or Upstate New York?

Deb


----------



## bpmorley

PutnamDS said:


> We're flying out on June 29th from ROC for a visit at Saratoga Springs for 10 days!  Can't wait!  I wonder how many others are from Western or Upstate New York?
> 
> Deb



Start an NY thread


----------



## Arizona Rita

Just wanted to say that we will be going home in  4 
days!!
Cant wait!!


----------



## Sheribo

Arizona Rita said:


> Just wanted to say that we will be going home in  4
> days!!
> Cant wait!!




I'm sooo jealous.  Can I come?? Please.....


----------



## Tinkerdreams

secretprincess said:


> I am so excited, hope my resale goes through quickly as some listed here. I was a little nervous because we bought SSR unseen. But I know all about the Disney magic !  DH does not know yet..oops. Hope he will love it when we get there.



Well an early welcome home!!  I also bought SSR beginning of this year sight unseen and heading home in December!!   Did not tell DH - its a surprise!!     Also from Rochester, NY.  

Just wondering how many others will admit to buying w/o their spouses knowledge?  I've been buying everything a little at a time (tickets, airfare)   He won't have a coronary at the bill.  It'll just be for the food and any souvenirs we buy!


----------



## corky441

secretprincess said:


> What's your plan corky ? Are you gonna tell DH ? We are planning a cash trip suddenly using free DP this august. He said we could "check" it out first. Just wait till he see's the bill-maybe that will convince him ?
> 
> Where you at ? We are in Rochester ? Are you reading my mind.   How many pts. did you buy ? When did your ROFR go in ?



I'm in the Buffalo area - a suburb named Cheektowaga. I bought in for 175 points, my contract went in for ROFR 5/19. I'm on pins and needles waiting.

DH and I already had a cash trip planned for this October for 4 days( including 2 weekend days). I'm Hoping and praying  that once he sees that bill he'll be ready to take the plunge. I hope to be able to hand him the deed while we're there - it's also his birthday so I think that'll be a great gift...


----------



## JackieB2008

Hi! from Holtsville, New York.  I am a new SSR owner.  We have 2 trips planned, one in October at OKW and then February going to SSR.


----------



## Dusted

Hello ssr lovers.  In the food court there is this delicious cinnimin bun.  Yes I know, I am not able to spell it correctly...

Anyway, where else in WDW can you find these?  Our next trip will not be at SSR, but must have one.  The ones in MK bakery are not the same goodness.

Help.


----------



## RachelTori

Dusted said:


> Hello ssr lovers.  In the food court there is this delicious cinnimin bun.  Yes I know, I am not able to spell it correctly...
> 
> Anyway, where else in WDW can you find these?  Our next trip will not be at SSR, but must have one.  The ones in MK bakery are not the same goodness.
> 
> Help.



At DHS, Starring Rolls Cafe on Sunset Boulevard (by Brown Derby) had some awesome looking cinnamon rolls.


----------



## luna99

bpmorley said:


> Start an NY thread



I think that's a great idea.  I would do it myself except I am not a DVC owner (just yet) even though I read this thread everyday!  When DH and I finally do buy into DVC, I'm pretty sure we will go with SSR.  It seems so lovely and peaceful and that's more our style.

Oh, we are in Syracuse, NY.


----------



## Ali and boyz

has anyone got the link for the plan of the SSR locations that give where the dedicated room and lock-offs are.  saw it on here a while back and now can't find it


----------



## Disney_Villain

Hello and CONGRATS to all SSR purchasers!  SSR is almost completely sold now.  

After 5 years of DVC selling this property, the only way to get it now is to wait-list with DVC or to go resale (unless DVC has a sliver of points left in a given use year for SSR).

When we got our last SSR add-on on May 18th, 2008 I was told by many DVC cast - and members who bought in recently - that SSR was almost completely sold out. DVC's inventory was around 9000 points to sell and they were selling about 1000 points/day, which means that it should be close to or completely sold out by now.

When we bought on May 18th, our use year (April) was available for points - but not that many (they maybe had 500 total points for April UY left) and many UY's were completely sold out.

We love our SSR - and even preferred it to AKV.  The AKV mockup we saw at Chicago's "Doorway to Dreams" and at SSR's preview center has _very lovely _rooms but AKV _will not have quiet pools_.  Also:  AKL's fast food (The Mara) which is already overwhemed by just people staying the lodge, will _have to be shared by AKV guests_.  We went to The Mara at 2PM (after lunch rush) and found it to be far too busy for an off-peak time.  

We thought we might do AKV when we stayed at SSR in May, but decided that more of SSR was much better for us.  SSR is a gem!


----------



## secretprincess

Tinkerdreams said:


> Well an early welcome home!!  I also bought SSR beginning of this year sight unseen and heading home in December!!   Did not tell DH - its a surprise!!     Also from Rochester, NY.
> 
> Just wondering how many others will admit to buying w/o their spouses knowledge?  I've been buying everything a little at a time (tickets, airfare)   He won't have a coronary at the bill.  It'll just be for the food and any souvenirs we buy!




I can't believe 3 of us in Rochester all buying w/o our DH knowledge. All that cold and snow gave us cabin fever and would do anything to have an escape  next winter. Right ?  We are going on cash in August to "check out" SSR. Then hopefully our first trip "home" in Feb. if we ever close.   Good idea breaking up the cost. How are you explaining the surprise ? Are you telling him where you are going ? Are you just telling him it is a vacation ?  Food will be cheaper due to kitchen at least.


----------



## secretprincess

JackieB2008 said:


> Hi! from Holtsville, New York.  I am a new SSR owner.  We have 2 trips planned, one in October at OKW and then February going to SSR.



Congrats on your new ownership !  Hope to see you in Feb. !


----------



## secretprincess

mamaprincess said:


> Hi SSR Lovers!!!
> 
> Just 3 more days before we leave for Saratoga Springs Resort!!!  I am running around like a crazy woman trying to make sure we are prepared for the trip! Also I have some really crazy news for everybody.  We are one of the family selected to be featured in that Disney DVC travel channel special!
> There dates and our dates coincided perfectly, they loved our email and the little video we sent them, so mamaprincess and family will be representing SSR on the special.  Soooooooooooooooooooo Cool!!!



I have not replied earlier, because I am really envious !  Being on TV would be cool, and you know travel channel keeps airing those specials for years !!  Also you are lucky to be going to SSR this week, have fun enjoy ! Think of all of us doing this  whille you are doing this


----------



## Arizona Rita

I have waited a long time to say this----
I'm coming home in the morning!! Should arrive by 6pm and cant wait to hear those words "Welcome Home!"


----------



## cathydisneynut

Arizona Rita said:


> I have waited a long time to say this----
> I'm coming home in the morning!! Should arrive by 6pm and cant wait to hear those words "Welcome Home!"



I'm soooo jealous! Roll on October for us!


----------



## brattosa

DVC still had enough for us to pull the trigger and get in on the "magic".  Now all we need to do is wait for the paperwork and start planning our trips home!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Hooray Brattosa- Welcome Home!!!


----------



## brattosa

Thanks!  Now begins the long wait for the FedEx man to deliver the box of fun.  We took the open house tour on the last day of our vacation last week and then came home to work the numbers.  We lucked out and still got the current deal of $10/point discount, $500 Visa gift card and 2007 points.  Picked up a December UE so we've still got a couple of months before the banking and planning process begins.  We're really looking forward to enjoying our time at SSR.


----------



## JackieB2008

SecretPrincess when are you going?  We are going February 15 - 20.  We bought SSR sight-unseen, but I am sure it will be wonderful.  We are going to check out SSR during our October OKW trip.


----------



## georgemoe

brattosa said:


> Thanks!  Now begins the long wait for the FedEx man to deliver the box of fun.  We took the open house tour on the last day of our vacation last week and then came home to work the numbers.  We lucked out and still got the current deal of $10/point discount, $500 Visa gift card and 2007 points.  Picked up a December UE so we've still got a couple of months before the banking and planning process begins.  We're really looking forward to enjoying our time at SSR.



Congrats to you Brattosa. We bought SSR on 5/17 and are going home in December. Way cool!


----------



## Mr Man

brattosa said:


> DVC still had enough for us to pull the trigger and get in on the "magic". Now all we need to do is wait for the paperwork and start planning our trips home!


 
Welcome Home!

We stayed for the first time at SSR in March 08.  Absolutely loved it!

We are trying VWL in Aug 08.  I imagine we will love it too.

Happy Vacationing!


----------



## dounelisg

Can't wait...I am going home in August...I love this resort!!


----------



## podsnel

Arizona Rita said:


> I have waited a long time to say this----
> I'm coming home in the morning!! Should arrive by 6pm and cant wait to hear those words "Welcome Home!"



Congratulations!!!  I'll see you there on Sunday!!


----------



## secretprincess

JackieB2008 said:


> SecretPrincess when are you going?  We are going February 15 - 20.  We bought SSR sight-unseen, but I am sure it will be wonderful.  We are going to check out SSR during our October OKW trip.



  We are still waiting to close so we can make ressies in Feb. but plan to go that same week if avail. We have a cash visit planned for Aug 24th in a 1br at SSR. I will let you know how nice it is. Can't wait !!!

Oh, and welcome home !! Did you like OKW ?  looks like they might be a little roomier than SSR.


----------



## Hunclemarco

Ok.... Add another central NY person to the SSR list  .  We live in the Oswego area.  My wife and i bought in mid may and added since then.  Looking foward to a great time in the early spring of '09.  

Oddly enough, or guide mentioned that central ny had a Huge share of DVC members.  We realized that when the first person we spoke with was from Rochester, the second person was from Buffalo, and the person closing the deal was from the Syracuse area.


----------



## TinkrLiz

We're new members from Buffalo and our guide is originally from NY (but I can't recall from where)


----------



## kdepot

Just bought in at SSR add me to the list of new owners waiting to go "HOME" for the first time. We are waiting for our passwords to access our account and "home" planning will begin.


----------



## amblackmon

We are from North Alabama and we own at SSR.  We have stayed at our home resort once (AKL and OKW since then) and are going to stay there again in December.  We love the rooms at SSR but I may have to pick the AKL as my favorite.  Honestly though, is there really a bad resort at Disney?  Anywhere at Disney is my happy place!


----------



## secretprincess

Welcome Home Kdepot !!!  Happy planning !


----------



## podsnel

Hi everyone!!  Just wanted to say a quick hello from SSR!!!  We're here now and having a FABULOUS time!!!  I can see why you all love the resort so much, it is so beautiful and peaceful here. The only mistake we made was only booking 3 nights!!  I'll write a tr when I get back- now we're heading to Epcot 
Ellen


----------



## TenThousandVolts

podsnel said:


> Hi everyone!!  Just wanted to say a quick hello from SSR!!!  We're here now and having a FABULOUS time!!!  I can see why you all love the resort so much, it is so beautiful and peaceful here. The only mistake we made was only booking 3 nights!!  I'll write a tr when I get back- now we're heading to Epcot
> Ellen



Thanks for checking in, Ellen! Have a great time!


----------



## secretprincess

fers31 said:


> Sorry it took so long to write back, I just found the thread again.    It took about 2 1/2 weeks.  I was quite relieved to find out we passed.  Any new news from you Secretprincess?



Congratulations on passing. It has been 16 days....uggh...torture !  I can't imagine if I do pass ROFR still have to wait another couple weeks to close and get account. Next time I am buying right from Disney- instant gratification !!!     When is your next trip ?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

I wonder how mamaprincess is doing?  I wonder if the producers are going to hit them with a gag order until the show airs?  Hope not!

Thank heavens for this thread- I really need to get to my happy place- I have been so stressed lately- at least I can go in my mind by coming here!


----------



## cathydisneynut

I do not normally go off-topic on a thread, but congratulations on your 27lb loss tenthousandvolts!


----------



## secretprincess

150pts of  SSR is mine, now I just have to wait for closing papers and then be entered into the system. The wait process is mind numbing. Hopefully I will forget about it in a couple years when we have money to add on.  Hope it is like Tenthousandvolts said " like childbirth". Yeah that was not so bad, I could have another. I only screamed " oh fudge" how bad could it have been ? Right >?      Gotta go ready to go to WDW  

 I am so excited to go "home" in August.  See you then.


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

secretprincess said:


> 150pts of  SSR is mine, now I just have to wait for closing papers and then be entered into the system. The wait process is mind numbing. Hopefully I will forget about it in a couple years when we have money to add on.  Hope it is like Tenthousandvolts said " like childbirth". Yeah that was not so bad, I could have another. I only screamed " oh fudge" how bad could it have been ? Right >?      Gotta go ready to go to WDW
> 
> I am so excited to go "home" in August.  See you then.



Congrats!


----------



## soozaay

We just bought another 100 pts. at SSR!!  We could've done AKL, but SSR is our favorite!  Now we have a total of 250 pts....so much more we can do with that!


----------



## bpmorley

soozaay said:


> We just bought another 100 pts. at SSR!!  We could've done AKL, but SSR is our favorite!  Now we have a total of 250 pts....so much more we can do with that!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## corky441

Just found out that I passed ROFR -  175 beautiful points for SSR are all mine.  Can't wait for my first trip "Home" . Hopefully the closing paperwork will come from TSS quickly. I'd love to get into the system in time to book a trip at the end of January 2009....


----------



## TenThousandVolts

cathydisneynut said:


> I do not normally go off-topic on a thread, but congratulations on your 27lb loss tenthousandvolts!



Thanks!  Actually it is more like 24 right now (too many school picnics, cupcakes...)  but I am still pretty happy and hope to be back to 27 pounds by the end of next week.


----------



## emmababy

We just did an add on of 100 points. Our other 150 is at bwv. I honestly had no plans to ever stay anywhere but bwv because of location. To those ssr lovers, how long does it usually take to get to the parks by bus? We have a stroller, so being able to avoid the bus for 2 parks is great.


----------



## NikiM20

We are sending in our deposit and signed contract tomorrow on a small SSR contract!! I hope we pass ROFR


----------



## podsnel

Hi there!  I just started a TR of my recent visit to SSR- I promise there will be plenty of photos of beautiful SSR if you'd like to check it out!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1850728


----------



## PutnamDS

Thank you, Podsnel, for the trip report.  Only 19 days until we're off to SSR for our first trip home.  It sounds like you had an awesome time with your friend.  That's just great.  I bet it won't be 10 years between visits ever again, now that you have your DVC!

Deb


----------



## Dillon

Just returned from a small vacation with friends - just had to show them the wonderful & relaxing life of SSR!

All was just as expected and hoped for; and we just love the hot tub at 6:30 Am - so soothing! Just what we Boomers need to get going!

I discussed the subject of the buses with a Cast Member stationed at Congress Park.  I commented that we would have no problem with the drivers checking for resort I.D.s to try to eleiminate the "Parking for free at DTD and jumping the bus at Congress Park" problem. The CM was very polite (as expected), but said Disney would never ask to see I.D.s in fear of upsetting a guest.  Rather the drivers are trained in recognizing the situation and are prepared to answer questions posed by the bus jumpers in such a way as to cause them to refrain from using the bus service.  We didn't have any particular bus problems as in waiting too long, but many of the busses were filled to the gils with lots getting off at Congress Park.

Glad I didn't see them all at the Hot Tub!


----------



## djmeen

What a wonderful thread.  We love SSR, in fact, we just added 200 points to our original contract and were glad we came in "under the wire" as it seems SSR is close to being fully sold.

A little side story on our first visit home.  We were checking in and found out we would be in room 1127.  Funny thing is, that's the date my wife and I got engaged (Nov. 27th).  We use that (1127) constantly to say "love you" to each other in text messaging or emails or IM's.  And there it was as our first room at our home resort.  Special.

Just a little bit of Disney magic at SSR for us!


----------



## Arizona Rita

We returned late Saturday night from spending the week at Saratoga!

The following is what I discoverd about the newest addition to our families home away from home list:

1) We are very pleased with ME! The cms could not have been nicer and the wait times were nothing. It was great to have our luggage delivered right to our room. No hassles. The first person to welcome us home was a counter cm at ME.

2) Unfornately for many days, he was the only person to welcome us home!
We were checked in by a girl from Brazil. After we were checked in I had to remind her that she had not welcomed us home to which she replied "Oh, welcome home". I cannot tell you how much I had been looking forward to that and how disappointed I was that it didnt happen! 

3) OMG!! Now people, I'm from Arizona and what most people call green we really dont have here, so walking around and then then being driven to our room, talk about being in a garden! OMG!!
It was like living in a garden all week! BEAUTIFUL!! 

4) Having been on the boards, when we walked into our room. I checked everything out, smelled clean!, all lights worked and it was cold in there!
The room was lovely, we had a one bedroom, man there is alot of doors in a short space!  so we were very pleased with the room!

5) We stayed in Congress Park, room 2134 and our bedroom view looked out at the water and at night it had a beautiful blue reflection on it from House of Blues. We had no problems with the buses and I did not notice any real bus hopping. Yes, coming back at night from the parks the buses were loaded but I expected that and the entire trip the longest we had to wait was 30 minutes and that was from Epcot on a Friday night.

6) Artist Palette was ok, Dh and kids ate there more than once and said it was all ok. Very friendly CMs and very helpful, especially Sandra!

7) Dh and I took the tour of grand villas and AKL romms there and I believe her name was Juliette was so nice. Very impressed with the tour.

Now, DH and I talked about this a couple of times and we have decided that we really are hotel people and we would like to stay in different places, AKL and I would like to go back to the GF BUT would I bring my family to SSR, ABSOLUTELY!! I can see where some people would not care for her, its just not their style, but some people perfer a colonial to a ranch style.
We will come home again.

To all you SSR lovers, thanking you for sharing your home with our family and we are proud to be your neighbors!! 

 Rita


----------



## DiznyDi

Special Indeed! 
Gotta love the Disney Magic!


----------



## secretprincess

NikiM20 said:


> We are sending in our deposit and signed contract tomorrow on a small SSR contract!! I hope we pass ROFR



  Good luck, I just passed ROFR Friday after 2.5wks, it was torture, but glad it is over. 
How small a contract ??  Here is some pixie dust for you !!


----------



## tomandrobin

PutnamDS said:


> Thank you, Podsnel, for the trip report.  Only 19 days until we're off to SSR for our first trip home.  It sounds like you had an awesome time with your friend.  That's just great.  I bet it won't be 10 years between visits ever again, now that you have your DVC!
> 
> Deb



Deb

With all those trips planned on your count down tickers, you are definately a woman after my own heart! Half the fun of Disney vacations is the planning! 

Tom


----------



## tomandrobin

Arizona Rita said:


> 4) Having been on the boards, when we walked into our room. I checked everything out, smelled clean!, all lights worked and it was cold in there!



Did you remember to take the thermostat bypass instructions with you?


----------



## tskover57

I went on a short trip with my mom for my birthday about two weeks ago and we got the chance to rent points at SSR. It was a lst minute thing and we got a great deal that we couldn't pass up! SO you can add me to the lovers list!!! We stayed in a studio for 3 days and i absolutely fell in love!! I would love to buy but being 20 y/o and a full time college student... theres no way haha but maybe when i graduate! It was so beautiful we stayed in congress park with a DTD view. Probably the best trip ever even though it was short! Such an amazing place!


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

tskover57 said:


> I went on a short trip with my mom for my birthday about two weeks ago and we got the chance to rent points at SSR. It was a lst minute thing and we got a great deal that we couldn't pass up! SO you can add me to the lovers list!!! We stayed in a studio for 3 days and i absolutely fell in love!! I would love to buy but being 20 y/o and a full time college student... theres no way haha but maybe when i graduate! It was so beautiful we stayed in congress park with a DTD view. Probably the best trip ever even though it was short! Such an amazing place!



Glad you had a great time.  There will be plenty of time to buy into DVC after college.  It's not going anywhere.


----------



## dismiss

We will be staying at SSR in August  with DS8 and DD11 ME and DH.
We like to be near the feature pool and restaurant. Last time I stopped by SSR for a tour it was not even finished yet and it seemed sooooo. hugeee 
and a long distance from one section to another. What section do you like and why 
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## abby&emmasmom

I am sooooo glad to have this thread.  We will have our first stay in November & I can't wait to get there!!!


----------



## NikiM20

secretprincess said:


> Good luck, I just passed ROFR Friday after 2.5wks, it was torture, but glad it is over.
> How small a contract ??  Here is some pixie dust for you !!



We bought a small 60 pt contract, so my DH could "see how it works" and will go from there.   We were sent to Disney for ROFR yesterday so I have approx 30 days to wait


----------



## PIERCEDRN

dismiss said:


> We will be staying at SSR in August  with DS8 and DD11 ME and DH.
> We like to be near the feature pool and restaurant. Last time I stopped by SSR for a tour it was not even finished yet and it seemed sooooo. hugeee
> and a long distance from one section to another. What section do you like and why
> Thanks for any help!!



Request the building in grandstand next to the pool, or springs section. They are the most convenient IMHO. 
BOB


----------



## Sheribo

dismiss said:


> We will be staying at SSR in August  with DS8 and DD11 ME and DH.
> We like to be near the feature pool and restaurant. Last time I stopped by SSR for a tour it was not even finished yet and it seemed sooooo. hugeee
> and a long distance from one section to another. What section do you like and why
> Thanks for any help!!



We stayed in the Springs.  It is very close to the Carriage House and main pool.  It was perfect for us and the kids were able to go to do the crafts, get refills and watch movies by the pool on their own.


----------



## dismiss

BOB and Sheri
Thanks for the reply.
Yes looking at the map the two you suggested look the closest.
Is any building nicer than the others by way of view, etc
Thanks Mary Ellen


----------



## barney44

Going in September to SSR in a Grand Villa for our maiden stay. We just bought at BWV and decided to go in late September. Is their a suggested place to request a Grand Villa. It seems those looking at Downtown Disney have the best view but the longest walk. Any PROS/CONS from you seasoned DVC'ers would be most appreciated.


----------



## LORNA ANN

NemoMOm said:


> Just wanted to add our name to the list of SSR owners and lovers!



HI EVERYONE JUST WANTED TO SAY HELLO TO EVERYONE  FROM SUNNY SCOTLAND.
WE TOO ARE SSR FANS HAVING BOUGHT INTO IT 2005 AND ADDED 2007 & AGAIN IN 2008. GOING HOME AGAIN IN SEPTMBER CAN HARDLY WAIT ON COUNT DOWN ALREADY ALSO JAN 2009 & AGAIN SEPT 2009 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE LOVE IT BUT THEN WE LOVE EVERYTHING DISNEY HAS TO OFFER.


----------



## dismiss

Are there any dedicated two Bedrooms at SSR?
When I got my reservation it lists 2 bedroom lock off. can I request a dedicated and does any one know how many there are?
Thanks Mary Ellen


----------



## Snoopygirl

We were just there last week and we had a dedicated 2 BR...so yes, they do have them.   I would call and request it if that's what you would rather have.


----------



## Michaeljsz

Hi everyone,
  I just wanted to say hi to all our new neighbors. My wife and I just finished up on our ownership of 300 SSR points and apparently seem to be one of the last new members according to our guide. I'd like to think we got a great deal. I was kind of leary about owning at SSR and not buying a BWV resale but after reading everyones threads here it looks like we made the right choice. We're the proud parents of 23 month old twin boys and live in Northern California and are'nt planning on enjoying SSR till next October for Halloween when the boys are a bit older and not quite so out of control. Any recomendations for a late 10 night stay in Octoberfor new DVC members?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Michaeljsz said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to say hi to all our new neighbors. My wife and I just finished up on our ownership of 300 SSR points and apparently seem to be one of the last new members according to our guide. I'd like to think we got a great deal. I was kind of leary about owning at SSR and not buying a BWV resale but after reading everyones threads here it looks like we made the right choice. We're the proud parents of 23 month old twin boys and live in Northern California and are'nt planning on enjoying SSR till next October for Halloween when the boys are a bit older and not quite so out of control. Any recomendations for a late 10 night stay in Octoberfor new DVC members?



 to the DIS and DVC!
We love SSR and I am sure you and your family will make wonderful memories there. 
My recommendation is just to prepare for lots breaks and down time with the little ones.


----------



## ACDSNY

Michaeljsz said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to say hi to all our new neighbors. My wife and I just finished up on our ownership of 300 SSR points and apparently seem to be one of the last new members according to our guide. I'd like to think we got a great deal. I was kind of leary about owning at SSR and not buying a BWV resale but after reading everyones threads here it looks like we made the right choice. We're the proud parents of 23 month old twin boys and live in Northern California and are'nt planning on enjoying SSR till next October for Halloween when the boys are a bit older and not quite so out of control. Any recomendations for a late 10 night stay in Octoberfor new DVC members?


 
We're neighbors in both states!  Welcome!  We love going around Halloween time.  Weather is usually good and crowds aren't too bad.  SSR is one of my favorite places to stay.


----------



## PIERCEDRN

dismiss said:


> BOB and Sheri
> Thanks for the reply.
> Yes looking at the map the two you suggested look the closest.
> Is any building nicer than the others by way of view, etc
> Thanks Mary Ellen



Congress park is also a compromise between distance to pools and view of downtown disney, but Grandstand's golf course view is pretty nice for a golfer like me!
BOB


----------



## secretprincess

Anyone hear from Mama princess ?  I would love to hear about her Travel channel thing and her recent trip " home".


----------



## mamaprincess

secretprincess said:


> Anyone hear from Mama princess ?  I would love to hear about her Travel channel thing and her recent trip " home".




I'm so sorry this has taken this long.  We really needed a vacation after the vacation LOL!!!

We got down on the 27th of May.  The weather was beautiful.  We were in a 2 bedroom on the top floor in the Grandstand in the 8800 building.  Love this location, will definitely request it again as it was every bit as convenient to the pool and carriage house as some of the closest buildings in the Springs.  

We got in about 1:00pm.  Our room was not ready so we went on over to DTD to have a look around and took the boat back.  Our room was fresh and gorgeous.  We unpacked and headed over to AKL for dinner at our favorite location, Boma.   The chef came over and chatted with us and a few minutes later came over with an over flowing plate of fried candy bars.  These are very dangerous.  We took most home to SSR and I couldn't stop eating them!  The girls wanted to swim so I took them for a late night swim at high rock springs.

May 28th
The next day we slept in late which was awesome!  We must do this more often.  The girls wanted to pool hop and I wanted to see the poly so we pool hopped to the poly.  First we had lunch at Captain Cook's which was really good and to filling.  We took a lot of left overs back with us.  We had the noodles and that gigantic delicious grilled cheese drinks and a variety of desserts.  (forgot to do the dole whip but we remedied that later in the week).

After lunch we strolled down to the pool and the girls fell in love.  This may be their favorite pool.  The setting is brilliant.  The beach is right behind the pool and the view is incredible from the beach.  They also have wonderful hammocks.

After the swim we went over to the Boardwalk.  Loved it!  Love the lobby.  It is sooooooooo magical.  We tried to catch a member party but were late.  We  did get some cute little drawstring bags good for carrying our swimsuits and stuff.  We used those the rest of the week.  BTW the girls took one look at the Clown pool and fell in love.  They made plans to come back. 

We rented one of those surrey bikes and rode around to the beach club and back with our little one ringing the bell at every passer by. .  We had some struggles making it up the hill but we will definitely be doing the surrey bikes again.  We had a lot of fun.

After that, it was time to head over to the beach club for dinner at Cape May.  We took the boat over (love the boats).  Dinner at Cape May is more relaxing than most buffets.  The food was fresh and hot.  We ate a ton of mussels and clams.  The girls drew lots of pictures on our table cloth.   After dinner, we took the boat back to boardwalk and drove back home to SSR.

May 29th:

We slept in again (love it).  The girls wanted to pool hop again so we decided on Coranado Springs since we wanted to have lunch at the Pepper market.  This is yet another awesome counter service option.  I had a fish taco.  That thing is ridiculously huge and delicious!  Hubby had bourbon chicken, the twins had wet burritos which were huge and they said "the best burritos ever".  Needless to say, we had left overs to bring back to SSR.  It was a little crowded to say the least because there was a huge convention there and they were going to lunch! 

After lunch we walked over to the pool.  First let me say that CSR is so beautiful.  The surroundings and landscape are gorgeous.  It's very scenic.  We enjoyed the walk immensely.   

The girls looooovvvvved the slide.  They went on that thing about 50 times a piece.  Needless to say, we will be visiting that pool again. 

That night we had dinner at 1900 Parkfare. The Grand Floridian is my favorite WDW hotel.  Maybe it's the old Victorian grandma in me trying to get out, but I just absolutely love everything about it.  It is magical.  Anyway this was the first time we had a chance to whip out our autograph books that I had labored over for months (thanks creative DISigns board)!  They came out just gorgeous. The twins had on Cindy crowns and youngest dd had on a jasmine dress (which she would wear later on in the week).   Anyway, the step mom and step sisters are uproarious, when I handed them the big fat ginormous Cinderella autograph pin to sign our books, they were none to pleased.  Prince Charming was charming.  Cinderella was lovely.  Dinner was ok.  Not a ton of choices but everything I had was fresh.  I do prefer the buffet before the change but it wasn't awful as some say.

After dinner we headed over to Fort Wilderness for the Chip n Dale camp fire sing along.  We picked up some over priced s'mores fixins and had so much fun roasting our marshmallows and making our smores.  We met a really cute family from Tennessee.  They saved our lives with mosquito repellent!  Their accents were contagious!  We tried to stay for the movie but we got tired so we left a little while into finding Nemo.

May 30th


On to Epcot and my very favorite ride Soarin!!!!  

We did get a couple of lovely things for being picked to be on the special.  One was park hopper passes for our family and the second was a Disney gift card.  We had no idea we had them until the 30th when we got a message from our travel channel contact saying we could pick them up at Guest Services.  We had initially planned on just visiting MK for P and P party and doing a relaxing pool and other activities trip.  As you can tell, we were doing just that until we got that call and after that it was back to the usual grind.  

We went straight to Soarin and measured our youngest.  She was just at 40 inches!!! We got our fp's and went on the Land.  Hubby and I were doing a little kissing (just cheeks) and hugging in the dark parts.  My oldest twin happenned to look back and got really mad at us.  She was really bitter and clinging to guns and religion for about an hour, so I left her with hubby and took the youngest and other twin to get autographs.  

I met a really adorable fam in line.  We yakked the time away but right as it was our turn, I remembered our ressies at aukershus!   My phone was out of battery, so cute fam let us use theirs to call hubby so he could high tail it over there to hold our ressie.   We had to get out of the line and run, me carrying the youngest all the way from Character Connection to Norway because hubby took the stroller with him for some unknown reason.  Sweaty but victorious, we arrived at Aukershus and had a most awesome lunch with the princesses  the youngest was of course rocking her Jasmine dress the twins had on Belle crowns and princess tshirts.  The place completely emptied out and we literally had it all to our selves before everyone came in for the first dinner ressies.  Our server was gorgeous btw.  Are all Norwegians gorgeous?  Everytime we eat there, we have a gorgeous server. 


After lunch, we saw there was no wait for Maelstrom so we went on.  It is awesomely corny and dated which translates to, LOVE IT!!!  We then went to the updated but still fabulously corny fiesta del something or other, you know, the Mexico boat ride.

Youngest dd still didn't get her Princess fix fully so we hunted down Mulan in China which was  really like tracking a rare exotic animal in a dense jungle because noooooooooooo oooooooooooooone would tell us where she would be and what time she would be there.  Those CM's were clueless.   We finally saw a little group of families sitting around with autograph books and expectant looks.  We knew we had her in our sites.  Snow White wasn't as hard.  She was like a sitting duck.  

We took the boat back across to WS.  We hit Nemo which had very little wait but got stuck at that song at the end where that pink star fish does his monolouge.  That monologue was driving me crazy after about the seventh time around and the song could give small world a run for it's money if you heard it as much as we did!!!  After that, we went to TT with Crush.  That is one flirtatious turtle ladies so watch out.  My hubby almost had to get in that tank with him! 

After that, the twins and dad headed over to MS and TT and the little one and I headed off to finish our unfinished business at the Character Connection.  This time we got all of our autographs. 

Our last ride was Spaceship Earth, a family fave due to it's corny nature.  Any hoo because I might have had a little bit of an attitude as I was sleepy and may have been behaving less that magically, The good Lord saw fit to punish me with a spanish speaking narrator.  Words (at least english ones) cannot explain the aggravation of that ride.  I'll give it 3 headache smilies:     Next time, I'll check my little stank attitude at the gate. 


I'll write more later, including our day of filming the Travel Channel special.  It was sizzling hot and I was 2 different colors.


----------



## toocherie

mamaprincess said:


> I'll write more later, including our day of filming the Travel Channel special.  It was sizzling hot and I was 2 different colors.



Loved the report--question:  have the girls ever met a pool they didn't like?  (LOL)

Anxious to hear about the filming too . . . .


----------



## mamaprincess

toocherie said:


> Loved the report--question:  have the girls ever met a pool they didn't like?  (LOL)



Come to think of it, I don't think they ever have.  I do believe they'd swim in a swamp.


----------



## TheGeddings

We are new SSR DVC'ers.  Our first trip to SSR is in October.  We have already been to Disney twice this year, and have 3 other trips planned for the year.  Welcome to our own Disney Marathon! lol

Glad to be a part of the discussions.....


----------



## punkin413

i just updated my TR with the installment where i took a morning stroll around SSR with my camera........LOTS of pictures!  the link is below.  just FYI - we were in congress park and our dates were april 27 - may 3.   

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25682835&postcount=600


----------



## Ronald Duck

punkin413 said:


> i just updated my TR with the installment where i took a morning stroll around SSR with my camera........LOTS of pictures!  the link is below.  just FYI - we were in congress park and our dates were april 27 - may 3.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25682835&postcount=600



Thanks for the very nice pics...I absolutely  morning strolls with my camera at any Disney resort


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Great pics punkin- thanks!


----------



## djmeen

Mamaprincess - great to read your trip recap!

Thanks for sharing.  Always amazed at how much one can see and do on these trips, especially with the right attitude!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

TheGeddings said:


> We are new SSR DVC'ers.  Our first trip to SSR is in October.  We have already been to Disney twice this year, and have 3 other trips planned for the year.  Welcome to our own Disney Marathon! lol
> 
> Glad to be a part of the discussions.....




Wow- you are busy this year!


----------



## bpmorley

TheGeddings said:


> We are new SSR DVC'ers.  Our first trip to SSR is in October.  We have already been to Disney twice this year, and have 3 other trips planned for the year.  Welcome to our own Disney Marathon! lol
> 
> Glad to be a part of the discussions.....



Welcome Home


----------



## NikiM20

Its official!!! We passed ROFR!!!! They sent to Disney on Mon 11, and we recieved notice we passed today on the 16!! I was not expecting to know this soon........now I have to wait until closing


----------



## allaboutmm

NikiM20 said:


> Its official!!! We passed ROFR!!!! They sent to Disney on Mon 11, and we recieved notice we passed today on the 16!! I was not expecting to know this soon........now I have to wait until closing



 Yippy!!!! You'll love it! We bought last September sight unseen (resale) at SSR. Then in October one of my friends who has been a DVC member at OKW since the begining of vacation club put together a "Chicks Only " trip. We ended up staying the majority of our trip at SSR. The smile on my face when I saw it for the first time. This October, my DH will see SSR(not staying there, but will pop over) for the first time and I can't wait to see his reaction-hoping he'll want to buy more points !!!!!Congrats ,and WELCOME HOME !!


----------



## ont/ohana

Congrats!!  We love our SSR! I am so glad there are more of us in the community!


----------



## ont/ohana

Please please Princess Mama keep it coming!!  You are my comic relief between Online courses!!   Thank you so much!!


----------



## secretprincess

Congratulations to our new fellow neighbors !!

   Thanks for the posts Punkin- love the pics, can't wait till we see all that in August.

   Thanks for the post Mamaprincess, glad you had such a good time. Are you a go with the flow kind of person ? It seems like everything was great !  Good to hear. Can't wait to hear more about your Travel channel exp. 
    If your youngest is 40in, how old is she ? Was she scared of anything or any of the characters ? My son will be 4 1/2 when we go in August. 
  Thanks


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Havent been visiting my SSR neighbors lately... ANyway, jsut got back from OKW....they have nothing on our SSR CM's!!! Gosh I missed them and I am excited to be going back in Dec again

My almsot 2 yr old just loves the characters! It took her a bit...cause all of a sudden they are larger than life...but I think AK Camp Minnie and Mickey has the best character meets. Its out of the way past the Festival of the Lion King show.....waits are not that long...we just Saw Daisy Duck there.....


----------



## mamaprincess

secretprincess said:


> Thanks for the post Mamaprincess, glad you had such a good time. Are you a go with the flow kind of person ?
> 
> If your youngest is 40in, how old is she ? Was she scared of anything or any of the characters ? My son will be 4 1/2 when we go in August.
> 
> Thanks



I am pretty much a go with the flow kind of person but I do plan obsessively.  Does this make any sense to you? 

My youngest is 4 1/2 years old and she is psycho as you will soon find out so you might not want to judge yours by mine.   Characters should and have been scared of her!  She is also a thrill junky. 




ont/ohana said:


> Please please Princess Mama keep it coming!!  You are my comic relief between Online courses!!   Thank you so much!!



I am so lazy about trip reports but for you, I will finish this one. 

Soooooooooooooooooo, where were we:

May 31st

We went to Magic Kingdom.  We were suppose to get in at opening but didn't.  Anyhoo we lived the cliche and headed straight for fantasyland.  Mickey's Phil is one of our very favorites and had no line so we did that first.  As always, I tried to eat the apple pie but with no success.  After that, we fast passed Peter Pan which had an unexceptable wait time of 30 minutes and went on your favorite ride  Small World.  We got stuck at the part where everyone is all together, you know the part where you try to guess what country has African, Chinese and Polynesian, Indian, Swedish and Mexican children, then you figure out what's happening.  I was like, this is Iceland, no wait...

We then headed off to the Carousel with our souvenir ear worms.  After the Carousel we rode Snow White's then considered doing Pooh but at 30 minutes , the wait was unacceptable.  We kept going toward the Tea Cups and had a hurlicious ride.    After that we went on into Toon Town and got on that ridiculous Barnstormer.  I think the jerkiness of that ride knocked our ear worms out of our ears, so if you can't get the Small World song out of your head, ride Barnstormer and it will knock that puppy loose along with a few vital things you might have wanted to keep but if you're desperate...  Put your lanyards in your purse.  Our oldest twin (and isn't it always her), was very bitter about losing a few precious pins on that ride.  She went to extremes and vowed never to trade or buy pins again.  I perked up inwardly at the thought of the money we would save.  That lasted. 

After Brain Bruiser, we visited Mickey's house which I must say is mighty lame in comparison to Minnie's (tsk tsk tsk).  Isn't Mickey the king of Disney?  He deserves better.  We took a ton of pics in Minnies house, for it is awesome.  We then left Toon Town and headed over to use our fast passes for Peter Pan's Flight.   Awesomely dated, slightly corny dark ride.  It's a recipe for love. 

After PPF, we headed over to Haunted Mansion.  The wait was an acceptable 15 minutes.  Some new stuff happened on it, but I'd be hard pressed to tell you what it was.  There is just so much detail in HM.  We  love it and would never miss it.   

After HM, we headed toward Pirates, another fave and even more so with the addition of Captain Jack!!! I'm no purist.   Any way the wait time was a superb 5 minutes.  It was blazingly, burning hot by then (about 1:00pm) and Pirates is such a great way to cool off.   We have a new tradition of trying to slap Davy Jones but alas, he is made of mist.  

For some reason hubby was really fiending to ride Jungle Cruise but we just kept doing other stuff.  After the 5 minute wait I had for  pirates, I was far to spoiled to wait 20 minutes for Jungle Cruise It is out dated and corny though, so I was thinking hard about it.  Anyhoo, we got autographs from Hook and Smee.   The girls were ready for thrills so we fast passed Splash Mountain and then rode Big Thunder.  It was soooooooooooooo awesome!!!  We usually think it is really lame and many times, we skip it, but this time it seemed longer and faster and more exciting.  We all had a new respect for it and the youngest was absolutely bonkers over it.  I guess you could say this was the start of her new found thrill junky status.  They grow up too fast. 

We checked back with Jungle Cruise which was still 20 minutes, so we went on Aladdin's (anything but magic) Carpets.  After that, it was time to refresh our selves with food and beverage.  Despite having ressies at Crystal Palace, we waited and waited and waited which did bite ever so hard.   Any way lunch was good.  Eeyore knocked a kid flat on the tush.  That wasn't cool.  They then hussled Eeyore away.  Perhaps he was drunk and they had to call in a replacement.

After lunch we  used our fast passes for Splash Mountain .  It was awesome as always and the youngest reaaallllllly loved the drop!  

Youngest had been bugging us about Peter and Wendy and I was a little hot at my hubby because when we were in line for Hook and Smee, Peter and Wendy passed by and I wanted to follow them  but nooooooooooooooooooooooooo, we were already in this line and why should we get out blah blah blah.  Needless to say, we saw Hook and Smee about a million more times and never saw Peter and Wendy so I was extra sizzling with each successive Hook and Smee sighting.  Peter and Wendy did eventually end up saving our marriage toward the end of the day.

We went over to Tomorrowland and saw a small wait for Laugh Floor and no wait for that bastion of suckage, Stitch's (not any where close to) Great Escape.  Need you ask what we did.  In Laugh Floor, they pick people out of the audience to make part of the joke.  Hubby got picked as one of the characters which was so funny.  Everyone who is picked looks so shocked like they were caught doing something wrong.   After that, there wasn't much time left so we went to see about Space Mountain. The wait time did bite extra hard so we decided on Indy Speedway instead, which the girls love and I hate. 

I remembered that we did not have our traditional dole whips so we high tailed it back over to Adventureland.  I think I created another addict.  The lady behind me was so curious.  We got pineapple vanilla float swirls.  She was going to get a chocolate vanilla swirl but after I extolled the virtues of the Pineapple, I saw her walking away with the beginnings of a new addiction. 

We sat down and relished our dole whips.  Afterward, we were thirsty so we got some sodas from a popcorn cart that was being high jacked by a family of ducks.  It was then time to go. 

We were so crazy trying to figure out what counter service we were going to get.  We went to Port Orleans, but didn't want anything there so we braved DTD on a Friday night.  There was no parking, it was a zoo.  After a tense, turse and hushed "conversation", honey wound up driving around in circles while I went to Cooke's of Dublin and ordered that fish, deserts and five drinks.  I carried all of that back to the car in one trip by myself. (yes I am self-worshiping).  Moms are awesome.   That fish is huuuuggge!!!  It is triple breaded!  The fries are gigantic and potatoey.  I wasn't in love, so don't know if I will do it again.  The fish wasn't to flavorful but it wasn't nasty.

The kids are insisting that I do some parenting so I'll have to end here and write more later.


----------



## toocherie

mamaprincess said:


> I am pretty much a go with the flow kind of person but I do plan obsessively.  Does this make any sense to you?
> 
> My youngest is 4 1/2 years old and she is psycho as you will soon find out so you might not want to judge yours by mine.   Characters should and have been scared of her!  She is also a thrill junky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so lazy about trip reports but for you, I will finish this one.
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooo, where were we:



LOL--I always try to "slap" Davey Jones too!


----------



## disneycrazed139

Hi there, thanks for starting this. I haven't posted in a while--busy being a newlywed! But, I think I may have been one of the first to buy in as I purchased the week it went on pre-sale--building 1A--Congress park. I remember going there for the first time, and I think there were only two buildings complete facing DTD. 

I also remember being at DTD when Wolfgang Pucks had an outdoor sitting area. I was staring across the lake looking at the cranes and wondering what was going on and hoping/thinking wouldn't it be great if they built a DVC there?! I'd defintely buy in! Well, my wish came true!!


----------



## ajksmom

Quick question, well actually 2 -

Is there an actual "fact" thread for SSR? I'm thinking similar to the VWL' s first few posts where members compile info that isn't necessarily available elsewhere? 

Which leads to my 2nd question - are there elevators in all the buildings at SSR? I'm facing surgery before our trip and trying to foresee what problems I may encounter...

TIA


----------



## bpmorley

ajksmom said:


> Quick question, well actually 2 -
> 
> Is there an actual "fact" thread for SSR? I'm thinking similar to the VWL' s first few posts where members compile info that isn't necessarily available elsewhere?
> 
> Which leads to my 2nd question - are there elevators in all the buildings at SSR? I'm facing surgery before our trip and trying to foresee what problems I may encounter...
> 
> TIA



If you go through this thread, you find some "factual" info.  And yes all buildings have elevators


----------



## ajksmom

Thank you. 

I thought I remembered reading that here, but couldn't remember exactly where it was. When we first completed our purchase I did read through the entire thread cuz I was so excited but it took days and days!!!


----------



## bpmorley

ajksmom said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I thought I remembered reading that here, but couldn't remember exactly where it was. When we first completed our purchase I did read through the entire thread cuz I was so excited but it took days and days!!!



What kind of facts were you looking for?  Ask some questions on here and I'm sure you'll get answers from the experts


----------



## ajksmom

I don't have any other ?'s at the moment, but thank you for the reminder that you're all here to help me out. 

Guess all too often I've read ?'s posted that have the answer of "check out this thread" or "click this link" because these ?'s have been asked and answered 3000 times before. 

kristy


----------



## loribell

ajksmom said:


> I don't have any other ?'s at the moment, but thank you for the reminder that you're all here to help me out.
> 
> Guess all too often I've read ?'s posted that have the answer of "check out this thread" or "click this link" because these ?'s have been asked and answered 3000 times before.
> 
> kristy



I truly hope this thread never gets to that point. It really makes  me mad when a question is answered that way. I actually saw it this morning in another resort thread. 

There are some great people here to out with any questions you might have.


----------



## corky441

It's official just received notification from TSS that my SSR point purchase has closed. Should be in the DVC system in about 10 days. Member Services here I come.... 

Can't wait to start planning my first official trip "HOME"


----------



## PutnamDS

I can't stand the excitement - I have less than a week until I set eyes on Saratoga Springs for the very first time!  I bought sight unseen and will visit for the first time on Sunday, June 29 - for 10 days even!!  Woohoo!!!

Deb


----------



## toocherie

PutnamDS said:


> I can't stand the excitement - I have less than a week until I set eyes on Saratoga Springs for the very first time!  I bought sight unseen and will visit for the first time on Sunday, June 29 - for 10 days even!!  Woohoo!!!
> 
> Deb



Sigh--you are so lucky.  I bought sight unseen too but I don't get to go "home" until November!

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## DVCJones

I bought sight unseen too (2005) and I visited for the first time last April. We had the best DVC vacation. We have only tried BWV and OKW before this and I was very surprised how much we really loved SSR. It is our favorite resort thus far. I want to try all the resorts, but this is the first time I am a little anxious about trying another resort. I never felt that way before staying at SSR. I always had the mentality of "trying them all". After staying at SSR, I will probably still try them all, but I will be comparing my next visits to SSR. We really had that great of a vacation there. It was THAT nice!!!!


----------



## DarleneAnne

DarleneAnne - I'm an owner and love the resort!


----------



## tikimimi

tikimack and I are also SSR lovers. We own there and have enjoyed our time there!


----------



## jvincent16

We also bought unseen from DL.  Last week was our first trip.  All I can say is we loved SSR!   We are SOOOO glad we didn't buy at AKL or any other resort!!  SSR fits us perfectly.


----------



## BroganMc

I had brought this up in a different thread, but I'll address it here to SSR Owners. I'm wondering what the impact of the PI closures will mean to SSR owners. I know I discovered the joy of spending NYE there simply to have the front row seats for the PI fireworks (held July 4th and NYE). But with the closures, I'm wondering if that will even take place anymore. 

As I understood the entire reason Disney afforded the nighttime fireworks was because they recouped a good chunk on the ticketed event. The fireworks display for NYE easily cost over $1mil.

I know when PI was closed to walking traffic (you had to pay entry just to get on the island) they had fireworks regularly. Also paid for from the ticket fees.

But with this change to more pay-as-you-go dining and shopping it doesn't seem like there will be any special revenue generated to pay for such events.

While I really only went to Adventurer's Club a couple times and only visited the dance clubs once, I am worried that SSR owners may see a downgrade in area amenities. Will Disney be turning DTD into the "great shopping mall" SSR detractors claimed? Do other SSR owners care?

What d'ya all think?


----------



## edk35

BroganMc said:


> I had brought this up in a different thread, but I'll address it here to SSR Owners. I'm wondering what the impact of the PI closures will mean to SSR owners. I know I discovered the joy of spending NYE there simply to have the front row seats for the PI fireworks (held July 4th and NYE). But with the closures, I'm wondering if that will even take place anymore.
> 
> As I understood the entire reason Disney afforded the nighttime fireworks was because they recouped a good chunk on the ticketed event. The fireworks display for NYE easily cost over $1mil.
> 
> I know when PI was closed to walking traffic (you had to pay entry just to get on the island) they had fireworks regularly. Also paid for from the ticket fees.
> 
> But with this change to more pay-as-you-go dining and shopping it doesn't seem like there will be any special revenue generated to pay for such events.
> 
> While I really only went to Adventurer's Club a couple times and only visited the dance clubs once, I am worried that SSR owners may see a downgrade in area amenities. Will Disney be turning DTD into the "great shopping mall" SSR detractors claimed? Do other SSR owners care?
> 
> What d'ya all think?



I know a lot of people are disappointed in this news but for us personally as SSR owners I am still going to enjoy going to DTD. Besides it is DISNEY...I DOUBT THE NEW REFURBISHMENT will be anything less than Disney pefect. I bet we will all be excited when we find out what will be replacing the clubs. Our parks change every so often and people are upset about that, but we all keep on treking back....ITS ALL GOOD.


----------



## bpmorley

BroganMc said:


> I had brought this up in a different thread, but I'll address it here to SSR Owners. I'm wondering what the impact of the PI closures will mean to SSR owners. I know I discovered the joy of spending NYE there simply to have the front row seats for the PI fireworks (held July 4th and NYE). But with the closures, I'm wondering if that will even take place anymore.
> 
> As I understood the entire reason Disney afforded the nighttime fireworks was because they recouped a good chunk on the ticketed event. The fireworks display for NYE easily cost over $1mil.
> 
> I know when PI was closed to walking traffic (you had to pay entry just to get on the island) they had fireworks regularly. Also paid for from the ticket fees.
> 
> But with this change to more pay-as-you-go dining and shopping it doesn't seem like there will be any special revenue generated to pay for such events.
> 
> While I really only went to Adventurer's Club a couple times and only visited the dance clubs once, I am worried that SSR owners may see a downgrade in area amenities. Will Disney be turning DTD into the "great shopping mall" SSR detractors claimed? Do other SSR owners care?
> 
> What d'ya all think?



I must have missed something somewhere.  PI is closing??  or just some of the clubs?


----------



## RachelTori

bpmorley said:


> I must have missed something somewhere.  PI is closing??  or just some of the clubs?



All the clubs   

Here's the link to the page on Disney's website:  http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/common/helpFAQ?id=PleasureIslandFAQPage


----------



## bpmorley

RachelTori said:


> All the clubs
> 
> Here's the link to the page on Disney's website:  http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/common/helpFAQ?id=PleasureIslandFAQPage



I'm pissed.  We love PI.  what's next?  closing the restaurants?


----------



## Starr W.

bpmorley said:


> I'm pissed.  We love PI.  what's next?  closing the restaurants?



I hope not, we really like Raglan Rd. and HOB.


----------



## bpmorley

Starr W. said:


> I hope not, we really like Raglan Rd. and HOB.



This is really going to make me think about selling my DVC.  We're 2 adults, no kids.  PI is always part of our trip.


----------



## PinkTink63

I know this will be disappointing for many!  We have never been, so It really doesn't matter to us.  We don't even know what we have been missing!


----------



## gydell

This will be our 1st time at SSR and wondering if there is a certain location that is better than others? We will have a studio unit if this makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## bpmorley

PinkTink63 said:


> I know this will be disappointing for many!  We have never been, so It really doesn't matter to us.  We don't even know what we have been missing!



I'm sure that is true for many people.  PI was always great if we were going on a non-park trip.  That may not happen again now.


----------



## edk35

gydell said:


> This will be our 1st time at SSR and wondering if there is a certain location that is better than others? We will have a studio unit if this makes a difference. Thanks!




We stayed for our first time last Aug. and our 2nd in Nov. We stayed in Congress Park in Aug. and loved the easy access to DTD. We loved our stay in the Grand Stand in Nov..we were next to the that pool and a quick walk to the main bldg. Both are great....as is the SPRINGS SECTION. It is close to main bldg and the Springs Pool with the slide. Have fun.


----------



## bpmorley

gydell said:


> This will be our 1st time at SSR and wondering if there is a certain location that is better than others? We will have a studio unit if this makes a difference. Thanks!



Everyone will have their own opinion about this.  We've only stayed in The Springs & The Grandstand.  The Springs is closest to the main pool, restaurant, store etc...  The Grandstand, on the golf course,  also has a themed pool & bar and isnt far from the main bldg.  I can't really offer an opinion on the other sections yet.


----------



## kritter

We are in SSR now and lov'in it.. Any questions ask away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gydell

Thanks for all the replies! I think I will ask for the Springs building since we have a 7yo that will be in the pool lots!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

gydell said:


> This will be our 1st time at SSR and wondering if there is a certain location that is better than others? We will have a studio unit if this makes a difference. Thanks!



gydell, check out this thread that addressed that question a while back.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1819207

Hopefully it helps.


BTW - to all the SSR owners, we are now officially among you.  Closed a couple of weeks ago and are looking to our first trip home in September!


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

mickeyfan0805 said:


> gydell, check out this thread that addressed that question a while back.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1819207
> 
> Hopefully it helps.
> 
> 
> BTW - to all the SSR owners, we are now officially among you.  Closed a couple of weeks ago and are looking to our first trip home in September!



Congrats and Welcome Home!!


----------



## Ronald Duck

kritter said:


> We are in SSR now and lov'in it.. Any questions ask away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Have fun, Kritter _et al_!

What section and building did you get?  

Only 11 days before DW and I arrive at our new "home"


----------



## DISUNC

Look for me, I will be there on Tuesday! 

SEE YA!


----------



## RachelTori

Ronald Duck said:


> Only 11 days before DW and I arrive at our new "home"




     

I'm so happy for you & DW!   Have a GREAT time, my friend!!  (I know you will!  )


----------



## gydell

mickeyfan0805 said:


> gydell, check out this thread that addressed that question a while back.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1819207
> 
> Hopefully it helps.



Great info - Thanks!


----------



## figment97

Great time.  Great resort... glad we picked it.  The only negative was the buses.  Bad, Bad, Bad.  We had to call the front desk to get a bus over to the stop 3 times, after waiting 40 minutes.  But that didn't deter us from having a great time.  Great pool... good food... great cast members!

I started a thread with some of my pictures... I'll try to add more as time permits.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1871694


----------



## RachelTori

figment97 said:


> Great time.  Great resort... glad we picked it.  The only negative was the buses.  Bad, Bad, Bad.  We had to call the front desk to get a bus over to the stop 3 times, after waiting 40 minutes.  But that didn't deter us from having a great time.  Great pool... good food... great cast members!
> 
> I started a thread with some of my pictures... I'll try to add more as time permits.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1871694




Glad to hear you had a great trip!  Unfortunately, the buses seem to be an issue at many of the resorts since they revamped their system.   

Earlier this month at OKW, we had bus issues every day.  I could tell the bus drivers were getting sick of hearing guests' complaints.


----------



## BraveMom3

My three children (16, 12, & 11) will be going to SSR Dec. 19 - 24. The only other time we stayed there, we were in the Paddock section. I have requested Grandstand this time. 

How easy/far is the walk to WestSide?
Is the Grandstand pool bar open in December?
Is there are hot tub? If not, where is the nearest one?
Is the water play area operating in December?


----------



## bpmorley

BraveMom3 said:


> My three children (16, 12, & 11) will be going to SSR Dec. 19 - 24. The only other time we stayed there, we were in the Paddock section. I have requested Grandstand this time.
> 
> How easy/far is the walk to WestSide?
> Is the Grandstand pool bar open in December?
> Is there are hot tub? If not, where is the nearest one?
> Is the water play area operating in December?



It depends on which bldg you're in for the walk to westside.  Obviously if you're in one of the 2 bldg's that is accross the parking lot it's a little longer.  But as you pass the main bldg and go over the bridge, you're in the WS parking lot in <5 minutes.
Yes the pool bar is open in dec
There is a hot tub by all the pools
Yes the water play area will be operating.

We're going in Dec also.  We requested the Springs or GS


----------



## kritter

Ronald Duck said:


> Have fun, Kritter _et al_!
> 
> What section and building did you get?
> 
> Only 11 days before DW and I arrive at our new "home"



GrandStand building 8500!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ronald Duck

kritter said:


> GrandStand building 8500!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~



WOW..._exactly_ the one I hope we get!  Though we've only stayed in CP, that building looks like it has it all.  Now I'm sorry I just requested Grandstand...but maybe we'll get lucky!

Are you still there...or have you moved on to VB?  That's in our sights for late next spring!


----------



## lanand3

I have to wait until May09 for my 1st trip home I requested a DTD view.I hope I get my request.I am already picturing the kids asleep and DH and I sitting on the balcony,drinks in hand enjoying the warm weather,view of the water and the noise and excitement of DTD. In the mean time I will have to live through everyone elses reports of the resort


----------



## Ronald Duck

lanand3 said:


> I have to wait until May09 for my 1st trip home I requested a DTD view.I hope I get my request.I am already picturing the kids asleep and DH and I sitting on the balcony,drinks in hand enjoying the warm weather,view of the water and the noise and excitement of DTD. In the mean time I will have to live through everyone elses reports of the resort



Don't worry...we'll feed your addiction


----------



## Holly

kritter said:


> GrandStand building 8500!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~



That's where I stayed last year and it was perfect.  

I'm going to request that section from now on. I can't wait to return to SSR.


----------



## bpmorley

Holly said:


> That's where I stayed last year and it was perfect.
> 
> I'm going to request that section from now on. I can't wait to return to SSR.



I usually request anywhere in the Springs or that bldg in GS


----------



## Sheribo

mickeyfan0805 said:


> BTW - to all the SSR owners, we are now officially among you.  Closed a couple of weeks ago and are looking to our first trip home in September!



arty:  arty:


----------



## cher070171

We Love our SSR, Also and cannot wait to go back again!!!Had SSR and DCL booked for this December, but had to reschedule for next year due to unexpected DS or DL on Thanksgiving, so when we go we'll be one heavier!! The more the merrier!!!  Being that we live @ 30 minutes from Saratoga NY There's No Place Like Home!!!


----------



## figment97

I posted these on another thread, but figured to get them into the SSR lovers thread as well.  Enjoy!

SSR


----------



## figment97

Odds and ends...

Mickey head cloud at downtown...





Castle shots...









Ball shots...









Others...


----------



## janni518

Hi new SSR owner here! I can see I have a lot to catch up on. I was just starting this thread and figured I'd jump in and say hi!

We bought this past May while we were at Disney. Our first DVC trip will be this April. (I know, I know, we took our two teens out of school last year for vacation and they asked us not to do that again. My DD17 will be a senior and right now school is more important than waiting a bit in line at Disney.)

My hubby and I have two children DD17 and DS15. I also have two older children from a previous marriage DS29 (in August) and DD25. My eldest gave me a beautiful little granddaughter who will be two in October and they are expecting another baby in December. My son and his wife are both in the USAF currently stationed in California. My son just returned from the Persian Gulf. I think the new baby should be named "Welcome Home"  

It's actually funny that we wound up buying in SSR. I graduated from Saratoga Springs High School (we lived up there for 6 years when I was a kid.) Since then we have summered in Saratoga for the past 30+ years. Will be there end of this month as a matter of fact. It was so funny seeing all the landmarks in the middle of Florida.

We plan on buying into more than one resort but I have a feeling that SSR will always hold a special place in our hearts. 

So looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## robinb

lanand3 said:


> I have to wait until May09 for my 1st trip home I requested a DTD view.I hope I get my request.I am already picturing the kids asleep and DH and I sitting on the balcony,drinks in hand enjoying the warm weather,view of the water and the noise and excitement of DTD. In the mean time I will have to live through everyone elses reports of the resort


Here's something to whet your appetite:


----------



## allaboutmm

The pictures of the pool make me want a pinta coolava (sp?)


----------



## aDVCguy

39 days and counting...WOO HOO!

I'm also a "Springs" section fan...I like the
proximity to main pool and etc.

...at the same time the "Grandstand" section
pix I've seen look awesome! Who knows where
I'll end up in...by the time I get there, I probably
won't care...being that I'll be showing off
my home-away-from-home to 7 of my
wife's family...I still can't believe there'll be
10 of us staying there...WOO-HOO!
Now if the "Mouse" could grant me just one wish...
I'm wait-listed for a Grand Villa.

  First "Grand Gathering!"


----------



## kdepot

Hi
Also new owners at SSR. Going home  March 09. We bought in May while we were on our 30TH anniversary vacation. our boys are 27 & 23 so we are going alone. All our family said why did we wait so long to do this?
With PI closing as it now sits we will be watching to see what replaces AC and CW plus 8trax. We bought SSR because its what they were selling (DW didn't like the dark look of AKV).  We talked about this 1st trip home and skipping the parks. Now we think we will buy passes for our 1st and 2nd trip as we are looking at going during F&W 09. 
We took the tour and loved the look and colors of the resort. When we were at POR in 06 we rented a boat and rode past SSR and thought about taking the tour that year but didn't.
This year we did the tour saying we just wanted to look not buy. 
When we talked to the CM at CSR and found out we could get 25% off because of DS 23 is a CM  we were hooked.

Keep all these post comming as we are living at our home thru them untill  March. We hope Disney dosen't drag their feet on redoing PI.


----------



## janni518

aDVCguy said:


> 39 days and counting...WOO HOO!
> 
> I'm also a "Springs" section fan...I like the
> proximity to main pool and etc.
> 
> ...at the same time the "Grandstand" section
> pix I've seen look awesome! Who knows where
> I'll end up in...by the time I get there, I probably
> won't care...being that I'll be showing off
> my home-away-from-home to 7 of my
> wife's family...I still can't believe there'll be
> 10 of us staying there...WOO-HOO!
> Now if the "Mouse" could grant me just one wish...
> I'm wait-listed for a Grand Villa.
> 
> First "Grand Gathering!"




Okay, now I'm feeling torn. I had requested Congress Park for our 4/09 trip but may have to rethink that.


----------



## Sheribo

I too am a Springs fan. I like having a main floor villa so we can sit on the patio and feed the ducks, watch the Surrey bikes go by and still access the carriage house with ease.



kdepot said:


> Hi
> Also new owners at SSR. Going home  March 09. W



Kdepot - see you in March '09


----------



## PrincessV

Question: is it safe to assume that I can pull up to the CH and drop my luggage off with Bell Services to have it delivered to my room later?  And vice-versa for check out?  I drive and have always just handled my own luggage, but thanks to a bad back I'd rather not do it myself next trip.

Also, assuming the above is true, about how long do they take from phone call to door knock to deliver luggage?


----------



## figment97

PrincessV said:


> Question: is it safe to assume that I can pull up to the CH and drop my luggage off with Bell Services to have it delivered to my room later?  And vice-versa for check out?  I drive and have always just handled my own luggage, but thanks to a bad back I'd rather not do it myself next trip.
> 
> Also, assuming the above is true, about how long do they take from phone call to door knock to deliver luggage?



i can't speak about getting it to the room as we have always done the magical express (although i can't imagine it taking that long)... but leaving the resort, we had to call the night before and reserve a time for bell services to come up to our room and collect our luggage.  the guy told us that they work on tips only, so please remember that.  hopefully he was telling the truth.   

like you, though, we wouldn't have done it different.  it would have took us three trips to get everything down there.


----------



## PrincessV

figment97 said:


> i can't speak about getting it to the room as we have always done the magical express (although i can't imagine it taking that long)... but leaving the resort, we had to call the night before and reserve a time for bell services to come up to our room and collect our luggage.


Ooo, good to know - thanks!


> the guy told us that they work on tips only, so please remember that.  hopefully he was telling the truth.


That wouldn't surprise me - that's the case with most FL hotels (I live in FL).


----------



## BlakeNJ

kdepot said:


> Hi
> Also new owners at SSR. Going home  March 09. We bought in May while we were on our 30TH anniversary vacation. our boys are 27 & 23 so we are going alone. All our family said why did we wait so long to do this?
> With PI closing as it now sits we will be watching to see what replaces AC and CW plus 8trax. We bought SSR because its what they were selling (DW didn't like the dark look of AKV).  We talked about this 1st trip home and skipping the parks. Now we think we will buy passes for our 1st and 2nd trip as we are looking at going during F&W 09.
> We took the tour and loved the look and colors of the resort. When we were at POR in 06 we rented a boat and rode past SSR and thought about taking the tour that year but didn't.
> This year we did the tour saying we just wanted to look not buy.
> When we talked to the CM at CSR and found out we could get 25% off because of DS 23 is a CM  we were hooked.
> 
> Keep all these post comming as we are living at our home thru them untill  March. We hope Disney dosen't drag their feet on redoing PI.



Welcome home!  Smart move on your part to buy and not wait!  From what I hear, the CM discount for DVC is going bye, bye!

Have a wonderful first visit home and be sure to post pic of your stay!!


----------



## tomandrobin

BlakeNJ said:


> Welcome home!  Smart move on your part to buy and not wait!  From what I hear, the CM discount for DVC is going bye, bye!
> 
> Have a wonderful first visit home and be sure to post pic of your stay!!




The CM discount is ending prior to the "yet to be announced" DVC resort.


----------



## edk35

tomandrobin said:


> The CM discount is ending prior to the "yet to be announced" DVC resort.




What is CM discount?


----------



## tomandrobin

edk35 said:


> What is CM discount?



Cast Member discount.


----------



## Liljam

PrincessV said:


> Question: is it safe to assume that I can pull up to the CH and drop my luggage off with Bell Services to have it delivered to my room later?  And vice-versa for check out?  I drive and have always just handled my own luggage, but thanks to a bad back I'd rather not do it myself next trip.
> 
> Also, assuming the above is true, about how long do they take from phone call to door knock to deliver luggage?



We parked our vehicles near our room and called bell services then (after we realized that it would take forever to unload and carry luggage for 9.)  They were there within 20 minutes from the time we called them and it took them 2 or three trips to get everything we had.  We had brought plenty of groceries too.  I don't recall the way we did it when we left. We tipped $40 for the service - $10 per family in our crew.  The same bell hop also drove us all over SSR and DTD as needed and we tipped him then as well.  His name was Mustafo or something like that and he was super friendly!


----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

Hi everyone!  This is my first time posting on this thread and I just wanted to say how much I love my SSR!!  We bought in about two years ago and I just called up and added another 100 points today!!!  AND I got an extra 100 developer points too!!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Ms.Tom-Morrow25 said:


> Hi everyone!  This is my first time posting on this thread and I just wanted to say how much I love my SSR!!  We bought in about two years ago and I just called up and added another 100 points today!!!  AND I got an extra 100 developer points too!!  Woo hoo!!!



arty: Yes, More points!!! 
*Congratulations!*


----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

DiznyDi said:


> arty: Yes, More points!!!
> *Congratulations!*




Thanks!  I am soooo excited!!


----------



## BlakeNJ

I need more points and have yet to even stay at SSR yet!  I have used points to stay at BCV and OKW but not SSR.  DH hasn't been on either trip so this will be his first trip home!  He said he'd at least like to stay at SSR once before we buy more points!


----------



## bpmorley

Ms.Tom-Morrow25 said:


> Hi everyone!  This is my first time posting on this thread and I just wanted to say how much I love my SSR!!  We bought in about two years ago and I just called up and added another 100 points today!!!  AND I got an extra 100 developer points too!!  Woo hoo!!!



Love those extra points!!!!


----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

bpmorley said:


> Love those extra points!!!!



Oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

bpmorley said:


> Love those extra points!!!!



We received *double* developers points with our add-on about this time last year. By banking our 'regular' points, we're still reaping the benefit of those points; Grand Gathering with 4 families in October during Food and Wine.


----------



## oakmanner

Ms. Tom Morrow25...just curious, what use year did you purchase the 100 add on points from?  I thought SSR was "Sold Out"? 

Happy for you you were able to purchase the add on points, just trying to understand this "Sold Out" status at SSR.

Dennis-


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Ms.Tom-Morrow25 said:


> Hi everyone!  This is my first time posting on this thread and I just wanted to say how much I love my SSR!!  We bought in about two years ago and I just called up and added another 100 points today!!!  AND I got an extra 100 developer points too!!  Woo hoo!!!



I didn't know they had developer points on ssr now.  That is awesome.


----------



## Mischa

what are developer points?  Just wondering.


----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

oakmanner said:


> Ms. Tom Morrow25...just curious, what use year did you purchase the 100 add on points from?  I thought SSR was "Sold Out"?
> 
> Happy for you you were able to purchase the add on points, just trying to understand this "Sold Out" status at SSR.
> 
> Dennis-



SSR is technically sold out.  No new members can buy in.  I'm an existing SSR owner and my guide told me they have a small reserve of extra points for SSR members to do add ons but they won't last much longer.  The add on points are for the same use year on my original contract, December.


----------



## BlakeNJ

Ms.Tom-Morrow25 said:


> SSR is technically sold out.  No new members can buy in.  I'm an existing SSR owner and my guide told me they have a small reserve of extra points for SSR members to do add ons but they won't last much longer.  The add on points are for the same use year on my original contract, December.




I have heard this too.  Congrats on the add on!


----------



## oakmanner

Oh OK that makes sense, thanks!

Dennis-


----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

BlakeNJ said:


> I have heard this too.  Congrats on the add on!




Thanks!!


----------



## Harley-Mouse

We checked in last Thur to SSR studio. No in the building we wanted so had to wait. When we got to the room a studio the engineering crew was going in to room no A/C no power. I had all my bags with me so I called front desk and they said they will call me back. When they did they didn't have a stuido in that building so we got a 1 bedroom    We like the resor had no problems with Bus to MK.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Harley-Mouse said:


> We checked in last Thur to SSR studio. No in the building we wanted so had to wait. When we got to the room a studio the engineering crew was going in to room no A/C no power. I had all my bags with me so I called front desk and they said they will call me back. When they did they didn't have a stuido in that building so we got a 1 bedroom    We like the resor had no problems with Bus to MK.


gotta love that!!! Congrats!


----------



## Alysa

Looking forward to hearing lots more about how fab SSR is. Our trip is just 75 days away tomorrow!


----------



## bpmorley

Harley-Mouse said:


> We checked in last Thur to SSR studio. No in the building we wanted so had to wait. When we got to the room a studio the engineering crew was going in to room no A/C no power. I had all my bags with me so I called front desk and they said they will call me back. When they did they didn't have a stuido in that building so we got a 1 bedroom    We like the resor had no problems with Bus to MK.



Good for you.  We had electic problems with a room last year and the only rooms they had available were 1 bdr's.  they wouldn't upgrade us unless we signed to use the points for those rooms.  I'd say you faired much better than we did


----------



## Sorceress_Minnie

Okay all of you SSR owners, I could use your thoughts and ideas.

DH and I purchased 228 point in July 2007 and am already wanting more, more, MORE!  We have been tracking the DVC by Resale website.  Have any of you used that website?  Are there any others I should be looking at?  Unfortunately, I probably will not buy for another two years.


----------



## vandy

Mischa said:


> what are developer points?  Just wondering.



Developer points are offerred as an incentive by the developer (Disney) for people to purchase either new or add-on contracts.  For example, an offer could be that if you purchased 160, 2008 points you will receive 160 2007 points for free.  There have been many different offers with varying conditions.


----------



## vandy

Sorceress_Minnie said:


> Okay all of you SSR owners, I could use your thoughts and ideas.
> 
> DH and I purchased 228 point in July 2007 and am already wanting more, more, MORE!  We have been tracking the DVC by Resale website.  Have any of you used that website?  Are there any others I should be looking at?  Unfortunately, I probably will not buy for another two years.



Are you checking the sponsor of this site, The Timeshare Store?  You can be set up to receive daily emails with what is new for sale as well.  To see their site, just click on the banner.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Sorceress_Minnie said:


> Okay all of you SSR owners, I could use your thoughts and ideas.
> 
> DH and I purchased 228 point in July 2007 and am already wanting more, more, MORE!  We have been tracking the DVC by Resale website.  Have any of you used that website?  Are there any others I should be looking at?  Unfortunately, I probably will not buy for another two years.




We're new to the board and DVC, but thought I'd let you know we recently put an offer on 100 points at SSR with the TSS and have been very pleased with the experience.  Our son goes to college next fall, and while we really wanted to go ahead and purchase into DVC, and didn't want to make a huge committment right off the bat. We'll  add points over the next couple of years. We made the offer on July 19 and it was through ROFR by the 24th, and should close in a couple of weeks. We have been working with Jaime, but everyone we've talked to has been great.  They give you a closing date (ours is September 15), but things are moving so quickly that we're hoping to close in August.  There is also a link where you can see what points are going for, so you can make an educated offer and hopefully pass ROFR.  I can't post the link, (because I don't have enought posts yet), but it's listed under DVC Operations, titled--Anyone made it through (or not made it through) ROFR recently? - Section II

Good luck.


----------



## Ronald Duck

Hi SSR lovers-

Here is a long-overdue set of pics (about half of them, anyway) that I took at SSR in July during our first trip "home".  Seeing them makes me happy it's my home resort...it's a very photogenic place


----------



## Ronald Duck




----------



## Ronald Duck

More to come soon....


----------



## disneymom8589

Fabulous pictures!!


----------



## allaboutmm

Thank you so much for posting the pictures of "home", seeing them made my belly get bubbly !!!!!!!


----------



## TOMAR@SSR

Gorgeous Pictures !!!!....thank you for sharing them with us !!


----------



## RachelTori

Beautiful pictures Ron!  



And next time, please don't make us wait so long!!


----------



## Mischa

wonderful pictures Ronald Duck - thanks for sharing!

We've got 37 more days until we go home!     Can't wait!


----------



## athenna

Excellent pics!!!! Really homesick now!!!!! I'm trying BWV for the first time in Oct, but then I can't wait to go back ''home'' 9/09.


----------



## Ronald Duck

I'm glad you are enjoying them...here's one last set:


----------



## BlakeNJ

Great pictures Ronald Duck!  Thanks for sharing.

Blakely


----------



## ont/ohana

Ronald,
Your Pics are beautiful, this just confirms to us why we own at SSR.  I love the path pic on the way to DDT by the golf course.
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Ronald- your photos are so nice- Thanks!  

Question: What are those barriers around that area of the GS pool (I think that is the splash area)  Are those always there or are they doing some work there?


----------



## Ronald Duck

TenThousandVolts said:


> Ronald- your photos are so nice- Thanks!
> 
> Question: What are those barriers around that area of the GS pool (I think that is the splash area)  Are those always there or are they doing some work there?



I read in another trip report that the barriers were temporary, as they were doing some work in the splash area.  The barriers came down and things were back to normal by the end of July (I assume for good).


----------



## DisneyBride'03

thanks for posting such beautiful photos!!

Looked like you room view was near #8432...? Loved that studio..and this area! Hoping I get it again
Almost panicked when I saw the splash play area, but relieved when you posted the barriers came down!
Hope to get some great photos soon..not as artistic as some of yours...I tried the balcony photo throught the Mickey icon...lol..not nearly the same! lol


----------



## Disney_Mama

Thanks Ronald for the great pictures.  I love looking at everyone's pictures.  Can't wait till I'm back home again.


----------



## Ronald Duck

DisneyBride'03 said:


> thanks for posting such beautiful photos!!
> 
> Looked like you room view was near #8432...? Loved that studio..and this area! Hoping I get it again



That was 8432...perfect, eh?  Next time we do Grandstand I'd take that Studio again in a heartbeat!


----------



## RachelTori

Ronald Duck said:


> That was 8432...perfect, eh?  Next time we do Grandstand I'd take that Studio again in a heartbeat!




Diana - what kind of coincidence is this?     I had that room; you had that room; and now my good friend Ron and his wife also had that same room!!   


Ron - Diana and I are good friends and we're doing a ladies-only Food&Wine trip in September!


----------



## bpmorley

Ronald Duck said:


> That was 8432...perfect, eh?  Next time we do Grandstand I'd take that Studio again in a heartbeat!



we were close once.  room 8436


----------



## DisneyBride'03

RachelTori said:


> Diana - what kind of coincidence is this?     I had that room; you had that room; and now my good friend Ron and his wife also had that same room!!
> 
> 
> Ron - Diana and I are good friends and we're doing a ladies-only Food&Wine trip in September!



I had a great joke about this, but Bob said it was too risque for the DIS 
It is a small world.....I know when I saw ROn's pictures , I immediately thought , that has to be the room Laura had, and then I had back in December.
We should all pay the Lotto Pick 4!!


----------



## drummer1616

Easiest sale Larrissa ever had,I walked in and said,``you`re on commission time and I`m here on Disney time,forget the schpeel,lets get right to the numbers`` and I closed 2 months later


----------



## mimmiepnp

Thanks for the pictures Ronald, they are absolutely beautiful.  

We bought in May and are going home for the first time in 20 days (not that I am counting) for a long weekend and seeing your pictures has doubled my excitement.


----------



## Ronald Duck

RachelTori said:


> Diana - what kind of coincidence is this?     I had that room; you had that room; and now my good friend Ron and his wife also had that same room!!
> 
> Ron - Diana and I are good friends and we're doing a ladies-only Food&Wine trip in September!





DisneyBride'03 said:


> I had a great joke about this, but Bob said it was too risque for the DIS
> It is a small world.....I know when I saw Ron's pictures , I immediately thought , that has to be the room Laura had, and then I had back in December.
> We should all pay the Lotto Pick 4!!



OK, so what are your numbers?  I recommend 8, 4, 3, and 2!

Diana...please feel free to PM me the risque joke if you feel it's not DIS-tasteful 

One more coincidence...before we went in July, I printed out and took along somebody else's pic of a really nice Grandstand room view, and when we got in our room I realized the pic was taken from 8*3*32!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I am so glad I didn't post that joke now.....just remembered what Laura's "moving tag" says under her avatar!!! LOL
A newbie would have stumbled upon this "SSR Lovers..." thread and would think Disney lost its G-rating! LOL


----------



## realfam

Were headed to SSR this sunday... Yippie 

can't wait


----------



## bellazachmom

OK ... never gotten to stay at this beautiful resort but that is about to change!!  

Any advice on building requests that will put me close to a bus stop and the food?  Possibly close to one of the pools.

I am taking a quick, impromptu trip so that I can take the Castle Suite Tour and it will just be me and my 7 month old.  Would like to be as close to things as possible to make doing things with the baby a bit easier.

Thanks!


----------



## Ronald Duck

bellazachmom said:


> OK ... never gotten to stay at this beautiful resort but that is about to change!!
> 
> Any advice on building requests that will put me close to a bus stop and the food?  Possibly close to one of the pools.
> Thanks!



I highly recommend the 81-84 Building in the Grandstand section.  On one side of the building is the Grandstand bus stop (which is the first one at SSR), and on the other side is a great quiet pool (see pics on previous page).  Also, it's a pleasant 5-minute walk to food and the main pool.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## bellazachmom

Ronald Duck said:


> I highly recommend the 81-84 Building in the Grandstand section.  On one side of the building is the Grandstand bus stop (which is the first one at SSR), and on the other side is a great quiet pool (see pics on previous page).  Also, it's a pleasant 5-minute walk to food and the main pool.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!




Thank you so much! That is the exact kind of advice I am looking for.  

We have stayed at OKW a few times but have always had a car. When traveling by air we have stayed at the other resorts. My only real concern about SSR was the size of the property without a car -- thanks to all the wonderful posts and advice on this thread I can now say  that concern is gone!

Your pictures, by the way, are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## allaboutmm

bellazachmom said:


> Thank you so much! That is the exact kind of advice I am looking for.
> 
> We have stayed at OKW a few times but have always had a car. When traveling by air we have stayed at the other resorts. My only real concern about SSR was the size of the property without a car -- thanks to all the wonderful posts and advice on this thread I can now say  that concern is gone!
> 
> Your pictures, by the way, are BEAUTIFUL!!



 I second the Grandstand section-get location. Have a GREAT trip!!


----------



## bellazachmom

Thank you!!  

Hopefully a little pixie dust will come my way and I get the building request. If not, it will still be a wonderful trip!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

OK, I have a question about requesting a room.  Our first trip is next month, and we'll be checking in early in the day (we're spending our arrival night in a resort room).  Do we need to call MS to put a room request on our reservation, or is it equally effective to simply tell them where we'd like to stay once we arrive?  Advice would be helpful.  TIA.


----------



## cathydisneynut

Put your request in before you arrive. And get there early!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

cathydisneynut said:


> Put your request in before you arrive. And get there early!



Thanks.  I appreciate the advice.


----------



## oakmanner

I'd call MS and have it added to your reservation and arrive early on check-in day!  Good luck!

Dennis-


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Strolled around SSR tonight.  Beautiful place.  Ate at the Turf Club- one of the best meals I have had at Disney.  Delicious.  
Great club feel in the area outside of Turf Cluf- people were gathered watching the Olympics and having drinks, playing pool- really fun atmosphere.
Walking along the river in front of Congress Park is lovely.


----------



## loribell

TenThousandVolts said:


> Strolled around SSR tonight.  Beautiful place.  Ate at the Turf Club- one of the best meals I have had at Disney.  Delicious.
> Great club feel in the area outside of Turf Cluf- people were gathered watching the Olympics and having drinks, playing pool- really fun atmosphere.
> Walking along the river in front of Congress Park is lovely.



Now that sounds like a wonderful evening!


----------



## granmaz

TenThousandVolts said:


> Strolled around SSR tonight.  Beautiful place.  Ate at the Turf Club- one of the best meals I have had at Disney.  Delicious.
> Great club feel in the area outside of Turf Cluf- people were gathered watching the Olympics and having drinks, playing pool- really fun atmosphere.
> Walking along the river in front of Congress Park is lovely.



That sounds great. We are at SSR for the first time in early December and I can't wait.

How easy is it to get reservations? I have some ADR's made, but was hoping The Turf Club could wait till we are there.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

granmaz said:


> That sounds great. We are at SSR for the first time in early December and I can't wait.
> 
> How easy is it to get reservations? I have some ADR's made, but was hoping The Turf Club could wait till we are there.



I think it is one of the easier places to get reservations, I am not sure about early December though.


----------



## tinkerbell2u

I can not wait to go to SSR next year.. This will be our first time at this resort.. We always stay at the CBR.. so feel free to give any advise you can.. I am looking to stay near the food and the bus stop ( hubby request ) lol.. And helloo to everyone.. 

   Cyndi


----------



## TenThousandVolts

loribell said:


> Now that sounds like a wonderful evening!



It was really nice.  We finished up our evening by strolling over to DTD and having a couple of pints at Raglan Road. We loved the Irish musicians and the Irish dancer.  So talented all of them. I hope when they re-do the Pleasure Island area there are more fun options like that.  ie: Karaoke bar, Jazz club...


----------



## Sheribo

TenThousandVolts said:


> It was really nice.  We finished up our evening by strolling over to DTD and having a couple of pints at Raglan Road. We loved the Irish musicians and the Irish dancer.  So talented all of them. I hope when they re-do the Pleasure Island area there are more fun options like that.  ie: Karaoke bar, Jazz club...



That's my most favourite part of our trip.  The lazy walks that end up at Raglan Road! When we were there in March, we sat at the bar and the bartender let us sample what was on tap.  He had tiny little beer glasses and gave us some quick info on each one.

We also love to get up early and take the walking path to OKW for breakfast. You walk along the water and even see the Tree House Villas.  I look forward to the no park stays the most.


----------



## simzac

Just switched our reservation for Jan 4-10 from OKW to SSR. Just DW and myself staying in a 1BR. Not concerned about what section we're in, just wanting to try out a different resort. We are excited about SSR.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just found out that our SSR resale closed this week!  We are sooo excited to be members.  Looking forward to all the strolls everyone is talking about! We find ourselves spending more time every trip at DTD, so I think SSR will be great for us.


----------



## kikiq

Rose&Mike said:


> Just found out that our SSR resale closed this week!  We are sooo excited to be members.  Looking forward to all the strolls everyone is talking about! We find ourselves spending more time every trip at DTD, so I think SSR will be great for us.



Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Chellymouse

Just got back from my first stay at SSR and it was wonderful. The bus service was better than expected and the resort is absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to go back in Dec. with DH!!


----------



## Gina35

Chellymouse said:


> Just got back from my first stay at SSR and it was wonderful. The bus service was better than expected and the resort is absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to go back in Dec. with DH!!



Lucky you~  TWO trips within 5 months!!  I'm so jealous.  ENJOY!!


----------



## loveswdw

Bumping this thread because our October WL came through. We WL'd our entire stay at any DVC and surprise, surprise, we got SSR. We are VERY EXCITED though as we haven't stayed at SSR before.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

OK SSR owners, help me out.  We're headed for our first trip 'home' in a couple weeks.  We will have a car, and plan to go grocery shopping.  What is the closest/best place to shop from SSR?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paulieuk1969

mickeyfan0805 said:


> OK SSR owners, help me out.  We're headed for our first trip 'home' in a couple weeks.  We will have a car, and plan to go grocery shopping.  What is the closest/best place to shop from SSR?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.



The closest is Goodings at the Crossroads shopping center (located at the end of Hotel Plaza Blvd), we usually go to Walmart which is 3-4 miles down 535 towards Kissimmee (just past the Lake Buena Vista outlet mall).


----------



## swildman

HELP.... DH and I are leaving in a few days for our first visit to SSR. I know I saw somewhere on this thread instructions on how to override the A/C but I can't seem to find it now. Can anyone help me out?

Thank you so much!


----------



## RachelTori

swildman said:


> HELP.... DH and I are leaving in a few days for our first visit to SSR. I know I saw somewhere on this thread instructions on how to override the A/C but I can't seem to find it now. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Here's the thread I have used in the past.  HTHs!   

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1494757


----------



## bellazachmom

I was at SSR over Labor Day weekend, LOVED IT! I had also taken the directions to override the A/C, but we didn't need them.  It was horribly hot and humid outside, but our room was wonderfully cool every time we returned and throughout the night ... even got a bit cold at night, if you can believe it!!


----------



## Sheribo

mickeyfan0805 said:


> OK SSR owners, help me out.  We're headed for our first trip 'home' in a couple weeks.  We will have a car, and plan to go grocery shopping.  What is the closest/best place to shop from SSR?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.



We go to Winn-Dixie, 1347 E Vine St  It's 3km
They have a good selection and prices. We shop there 3-4 times a year so we have a customer card and save a few bucks each time.
If you have a GPS   N28 23.516 W81 30.359


----------



## Brancaneve

barlitz said:


> New members with our first visit in Feb. We will take some photos and post.




Our first time to SSR will also be in February and I am counting down the days. All of your positive comments are making me so excited!  We will arrive late Thursday, February 4th and requested to stay in Congress.


----------



## Dina

mickeyfan0805 said:


> OK SSR owners, help me out.  We're headed for our first trip 'home' in a couple weeks.  We will have a car, and plan to go grocery shopping.  What is the closest/best place to shop from SSR?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.



We go to Publix. I can't remember which one--- we go to one from DTD resort area, and a different one from AKV area.  Usually I just make a stop at the concierge and they'll give me a map to the closest publix.  There's a Winn Dixie nearby, but I don't really like that store.


----------



## vandy

mickeyfan0805 said:


> OK SSR owners, help me out.  We're headed for our first trip 'home' in a couple weeks.  We will have a car, and plan to go grocery shopping.  What is the closest/best place to shop from SSR?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.



We usually have a long stay, around 10-14 days, so we will get our initial large grocery purchase at the Wal-Mart.  Should we need anything else, we go to the Winn-Dixie.  You can get the Winn-Dixie customer discount card at the checkout.  We don't go to Goodings - feel it is way overpriced.  Have not tried Publix yet.


----------



## DisneyTripper

I've been an owner for a little more than a year now, but now I'm a SSR lover as well. I stayed there two weeks ago for the first time and fell in love with the beautiful grounds and the quietness. 

I took this picture as a storm was ending.


----------



## athenna

DisneyTripper said:


> I've been an owner for a little more that a year now, but now I'm a SSR lover as well. I stayed there two weeks ago for the first time and fell in love with the beautiful grounds and the quietness.
> 
> I took this picture as a storm was ending.




Gorgeous!  Thanks for posting that!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Love that photo too! Were you there during TS Fay? The CM's are just great here at Saratoga!


----------



## realfam

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Love that photo too! Were you there during TS Fay? The CM's are just great here at Saratoga!



Great pic...  We were there durng Fay and the CM were awesome!  We love our Dvc...


----------



## DisneyTripper

Thanks for the photo compliments.  I was there the week after Fay and the week before Gustav. My parents evacuated to my house at the end of this trip. (Mom was with me at SSR) Talk about lucky timing...whew!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I was at SSR from 8/16 thru the 21st with FAY


----------



## jerseygirl82

giving a little bump since I am making my first trip home to SSR in 3 weeks


----------



## boettj

Does anyone have a recent trip report to SSR?  I want to know where they are in finishing up SSR.


----------



## tjkraz

boettj said:


> Does anyone have a recent trip report to SSR?  I want to know where they are in finishing up SSR.



Construction has been complete for over a year now.  The last buildings opened in June 2007.


----------



## DutchsMommy

tjkraz said:


> Construction has been complete for over a year now.  The last buildings opened in June 2007.



Well.........maybe not if you consider the new Treehouse Villas  WOOT WOOT     

I am pretty darned excited about this latest development.  I will have my ear to the ground as this develops further.  A few questions come to mind:

1) Pretty far from main pool and rec centre - wondering if something will crop up closer to Villas/Grand Stand area?  
2) What will the price point be?  Similar to a 2 bdrm I hope.  Apparently they are supposed to be 3 bdrm but not as big as GV so maybe 3 bdrms for those of us who can only dream of GV?
3) When will they open - can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## CarolA

Dear SSR Owners....

As an owner I am very happy with my purchase.

However, I understand there is a formal movement to get booking categories added.  I for one do NOT want this, but am beginning to think that if those of us who are currently happy don't make OUR voices heard we will soon be "unhappy" .   Disney historically listens to the whiners LOL!

I have read that there is a listing being presented at the DVC meeting in December of "owners who want booking categoires"  I can't go to the December meeting to present a counter listing and while I would be glad to orgainze one as I think about it, I don't think that's REALLY a useful tool. If you want to PM me info I will put together a list and mail it, but....

I think the solution is to let OUR desires be known too.  So go to the website and send MS a message either way.   Regardless of what they decide it should be based on the MAJORITY not the "vocal" minority.

My email requested that they conduct a polliing of the membership if they felt the need to change the terms AFTER I bought.  I pointed out that I was NOT happy with the change at OKW!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

and if you are in favor of booking categories at SSR you can PM me your info and I will add you to the "in favor of booking categories" list.


----------



## soozaay

Ok....stupid question alert.....

Can someone explain the booking categories to me?  What is meant by this?  I take it that it will be like BWV....standard view, preferred/boardwalk view?  Or am I completely off-base?  

I'm sure it was explained somewhere, but I haven't been visiting the boards much, until again recently, so I'm clueless.  

Thanks!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

soozaay said:


> Ok....stupid question alert.....
> 
> Can someone explain the booking categories to me?  What is meant by this?  I take it that it will be like BWV....standard view, preferred/boardwalk view?  Or am I completely off-base?
> 
> I'm sure it was explained somewhere, but I haven't been visiting the boards much, until again recently, so I'm clueless.
> 
> Thanks!



Click on the blue and black banner in my signature- there are posts from both sides of the debate in that thread. Or click here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1483974


----------



## TenThousandVolts

This is so exciting about the Treehouses.  Can I just quote Elle Woods for a minute:
"Oh my God, Oh my God, Oh my God, you guys!"
How pretty is the rendering of the Treehouse Villa


----------



## MrsNick

TenThousandVolts said:


> This is so exciting about the Treehouses.  Can I just quote Elle Woods for a minute:
> "Oh my God, Oh my God, Oh my God, you guys!"
> How pretty is the rendering of the Treehouse Villa



Wow, those look really nice.  Just the other night DH and I were lamenting that we didn't have a cabin to enjoy.  Now we do!  Crap, I might need more points


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Yo! Mamaprincess, Where are you??? Did you see the show yet?  I only caught the last half- which one were you?  I am going to record it when it comes on at midnight so I can see the rest.

What I saw was a cute DVC docu-mercial.


----------



## mamaprincess

It's mama!!!

Sorry it's been so long.  I rented our points on the point board but I haven't really had time to post or read.  It's been a hectic summer and the start of the school year is always crazy.

I saw the special and it was fun reliving that billion degree day.  It was awesome!   The kids were jumping up and down while they were watching it.  My husband thinks he's Denzel or something right now.


----------



## kritter

CarolA said:


> Dear SSR Owners....
> 
> As an owner I am very happy with my purchase.
> 
> However, I understand there is a formal movement to get booking categories added.  I for one do NOT want this, but am beginning to think that if those of us who are currently happy don't make OUR voices heard we will soon be "unhappy" .   Disney historically listens to the whiners LOL!
> 
> I have read that there is a listing being presented at the DVC meeting in December of "owners who want booking categoires"  I can't go to the December meeting to present a counter listing and while I would be glad to orgainze one as I think about it, I don't think that's REALLY a useful tool. If you want to PM me info I will put together a list and mail it, but....
> 
> I think the solution is to let OUR desires be known too.  So go to the website and send MS a message either way.   Regardless of what they decide it should be based on the MAJORITY not the "vocal" minority.
> 
> My email requested that they conduct a polliing of the membership if they felt the need to change the terms AFTER I bought.  I pointed out that I was NOT happy with the change at OKW!



I am not in favor of it. I would be happy to support you and let our voices be heard as well. Why, can't everyone just be happy with what they purchased and leave well alone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kritter

CarolA said:


> Dear SSR Owners....
> 
> As an owner I am very happy with my purchase.
> 
> However, I understand there is a formal movement to get booking categories added.  I for one do NOT want this, but am beginning to think that if those of us who are currently happy don't make OUR voices heard we will soon be "unhappy" .   Disney historically listens to the whiners LOL!
> 
> I have read that there is a listing being presented at the DVC meeting in December of "owners who want booking categoires"  I can't go to the December meeting to present a counter listing and while I would be glad to orgainze one as I think about it, I don't think that's REALLY a useful tool. If you want to PM me info I will put together a list and mail it, but....
> 
> I think the solution is to let OUR desires be known too.  So go to the website and send MS a message either way.   Regardless of what they decide it should be based on the MAJORITY not the "vocal" minority.
> 
> My email requested that they conduct a polliing of the membership if they felt the need to change the terms AFTER I bought.  I pointed out that I was NOT happy with the change at OKW!



I am not in favor of it. I would be happy to support you and let our voices be heard as well. Why, can't everyone just be happy with what they purchased and leave well alone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

mamaprincess said:


> It's mama!!!
> 
> Sorry it's been so long.  I rented our points on the point board but I haven't really had time to post or read.  It's been a hectic summer and the start of the school year is always crazy.
> 
> I saw the special and it was fun reliving that billion degree day.  It was awesome!   The kids were jumping up and down while they were watching it.  My husband thinks he's Denzel or something right now.



OK Now I have seen the whole thing- It was great- OMG your kids are gonna be rock stars at school tomorrow!


----------



## mamaprincess

TenThousandVolts said:


> OK Now I have seen the whole thing- It was great- OMG your kids are gonna be rock stars at school tomorrow!



They didn't tell any one but one of their teachers.  They're so incognito sometimes.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

They really did a great job choosing the families.  I really identified with your family.  The way you and your husband interacted was very cute and familiar. I also thought the 1st family from AKV was really cute.  The husband was so funny.  I think I least identified with the lady with 8 kids. They were in a GV but their home resort was BCV- interesting.  

I thought the show focused too much on the "flexibilty" of travelling to other destinations like Costa Rica, Italy... and didn't stress enough the truly valuable flexibilty of switching to other dvc resorts- easily and without fees.

SSR looked so pretty!  Made me homesick.  I know SSR takes a beating on these boards- it is the red-headed step-child of the dvc resorts- but if you ask me, SSR is the best kept secret!  No one ever touts it's location as a plus - they even say it is a negative. But it actually has a great location- OKW and SSR are the most central locations.

(no offense intended to redheads, step-children, or the double-whammy: redheaded stepchildren)


----------



## MichiganMouse1967

CarolA said:


> Dear SSR Owners....
> 
> As an owner I am very happy with my purchase.
> 
> However, I understand there is a formal movement to get booking categories added.  I for one do NOT want this, but am beginning to think that if those of us who are currently happy don't make OUR voices heard we will soon be "unhappy" .   Disney historically listens to the whiners LOL!
> 
> I have read that there is a listing being presented at the DVC meeting in December of "owners who want booking categoires"  I can't go to the December meeting to present a counter listing and while I would be glad to orgainze one as I think about it, I don't think that's REALLY a useful tool. If you want to PM me info I will put together a list and mail it, but....
> 
> I think the solution is to let OUR desires be known too.  So go to the website and send MS a message either way.   Regardless of what they decide it should be based on the MAJORITY not the "vocal" minority.
> 
> My email requested that they conduct a polliing of the membership if they felt the need to change the terms AFTER I bought.  I pointed out that I was NOT happy with the change at OKW!




I'm on your side.  I do not want separate booking categories.  I like SSR just the way it is.


----------



## mamaprincess

TenThousandVolts said:


> They really did a great job choosing the families.  I really identified with your family.  The way you and your husband interacted was very cute and familiar. I also thought the 1st family from AKV was really cute.  The husband was so funny.  I think I least identified with the lady with 8 kids. They were in a GV but their home resort was BCV- interesting.



I loved the AKV segment too.  The family of 10 was gorgeous but the whole BWV grandvilla but swimming at the BCV thing was odd.  I guess it must have been a time constraint with the schedule and they wanted to get the BWV and BCV in the show.  We all know that we will go to Disney jail for pool hopping to the BCV.   They were really adorable though. 



TenThousandVolts said:


> I thought the show focused too much on the "flexibilty" of travelling to other destinations like Costa Rica, Italy... and didn't stress enough the truly valuable flexibilty of switching to other dvc resorts- easily and without fees.



So true.  They definitely had an agenda of pushing the Adventures by Disney and showing those who aren't into Disney like us nut cases here that they can still buy in and go other places.  



TenThousandVolts said:


> SSR looked so pretty!  Made me homesick.  I know SSR takes a beating on these boards- it is the red-headed step-child of the dvc resorts- but if you ask me, SSR is the best kept secret!  No one ever touts it's location as a plus - they even say it is a negative. But it actually has a great location- OKW and SSR are the most central locations.
> 
> (no offense intended to redheads, step-children, or the double-whammy: redheaded stepchildren)




SSR has the best location in my opinion and it is the prettiest and feels most like a vacation to me, plus the interior design still hasn't been topped in my opinion. SSR has the best room decor on site.   I think the Treehouse Villas development may cause us to wish SSR was still that step child (LOL).  That and the booking categories.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

TenThousandVolts said:


> They really did a great job choosing the families.  I really identified with your family.  The way you and your husband interacted was very cute and familiar. I also thought the 1st family from AKV was really cute.  The husband was so funny.  I think I least identified with the lady with 8 kids. They were in a GV but their home resort was BCV- interesting.
> 
> I thought the show focused too much on the "flexibilty" of travelling to other destinations like Costa Rica, Italy... and didn't stress enough the truly valuable flexibilty of switching to other dvc resorts- easily and without fees.
> 
> SSR looked so pretty!  Made me homesick.  I know SSR takes a beating on these boards- it is the red-headed step-child of the dvc resorts- but if you ask me, SSR is the best kept secret!  No one ever touts it's location as a plus - they even say it is a negative. But it actually has a great location- OKW and SSR are the most central locations.
> 
> (no offense intended to redheads, step-children, or the double-whammy: redheaded stepchildren)



 The folks over on the Universal board here lovingly refer to themselves at the "Redheads"  (of the DIS!) LOl ALot of them even have been tagged, Proud Redheads!

Anyway, SSR looked stunning in those clips yesterday!  The resort has so much to offer, and now with THV...what a bonus!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

**Mamaprincess**
We loved your segment, our first reaction, they are from IL!! yay!

What cute kids! Now my DD11 wants to know why she hasnt had a trip to the spa yet! Thanks!! LOL
You all looked beautiful Oh, even the Denzel look alike! LOL


----------



## mamaprincess

DisneyBride'03 said:


> **Mamaprincess**
> We loved your segment, our first reaction, they are from IL!! yay!
> 
> What cute kids! Now my DD11 wants to know why she hasnt had a trip to the spa yet! Thanks!! LOL
> You all looked beautiful Oh, even the Denzel look alike! LOL



Thanks!  We had a ball even though our skins were roasting like pork rinds. 

Uh oh the spa and girls - what a combo.  Whenever my girls get a hankering to go back, I will play that special for them. 

I'll tell "Denzel" you said hello.


----------



## loribell

DisneyBride'03 said:


> The folks over on the Universal board here lovingly refer to themselves at the "Redheads"  (of the DIS!) LOl ALot of them even have been tagged, Proud Redheads!
> 
> Anyway, SSR looked stunning in those clips yesterday!  The resort has so much to offer, and now with THV...what a bonus!



And I am one of those. Guess I just like the unloved. 



mamaprincess said:


> Thanks!  We had a ball even though our skins were roasting like pork rinds.
> 
> Uh oh the spa and girls - what a combo.  Whenever my girls get a hankering to go back, I will play that special for them.
> 
> I'll tell "Denzel" you said hello.



Thanks a lot. Now my daughter wants to do the spa thing! You guys looked great!


----------



## liznboys

mamaprincess said:


> They didn't tell any one but one of their teachers.  They're so incognito sometimes.



Wow, beautiful and modest, you did good!  

I posted this on the other thread but I'll post it here too:

(mamaprincess) You guys were great! I have to tell you that although the SSR spa has always intrigued me, and I always knew I want to try it out someday, after seeing you guys in there now I REALLY want to try it out! I don't know, just seeing your experience there made it look like something I want to do even more.

I'd love to read the rest of your trip report if you want to finish it.  

Oh and I agree with TenThousandVolts about the families they chose, I thought you and all the others were a great representation of DVCers.


----------



## mamaprincess

liznboys said:


> Wow, beautiful and modest, you did good!
> 
> I posted this on the other thread but I'll post it here too:
> 
> (mamaprincess) You guys were great! I have to tell you that although the SSR spa has always intrigued me, and I always knew I want to try it out someday, after seeing you guys in there now I REALLY want to try it out! I don't know, just seeing your experience there made it look like something I want to do even more.
> 
> I'd love to read the rest of your trip report if you want to finish it.
> 
> Oh and I agree with TenThousandVolts about the families they chose, I thought you and all the others were a great representation of DVCers.



Aww thanks!  You should definitely try the spa.  The staff is just super and it's just gorgeous and soothing in there.  

Now about that trip report er um uh - I have just one more day of it to complete and that is the day about the shoot for the special.  I have to be able to block off a couple of hours to do a decent job of it and I just haven't had time.  I'll try to get some time over the weekend and see if I can finish it. 
Have you ever noticed how excuses still bite no matter how nicely they are worded.


----------



## mamaprincess

loribell said:


> Thanks a lot. Now my daughter wants to do the spa thing!



You're welcome.   Tell the folks at the spa we said hi. Tip well.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

loribell said:


> And I am one of those. Guess I just like the unloved.



You are loved 

One day I will be begging you guys for help in planning a trip to Universal!!!  Love your tag!!


----------



## loribell

mamaprincess said:


> You're welcome.   Tell the folks at the spa we said hi. Tip well.



I will tell them for ya & tip well too. Maybe she & I can do it this summer.



DisneyBride'03 said:


> You are loved
> 
> One day I will be begging you guys for help in planning a trip to Universal!!!  Love your tag!!



Aww, thanks! Gotta tell you I have made several very, very dear friends from the something about nothing thread. You should come back and visit some more.


----------



## dizney4us

We also love SSR, we are heading back home in 15 days   Thanks for posting all the beautiful pictures, I love looking at them!


----------



## mamaprincess

So I thought I'd post it here as well.  Special thanks to pyrxtc:

Treehouse Villas at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa - FACT SHEET

Nostalgic memories of childhood playtime translate into over-the-treetops family vacation time with the addition of the Treehouse Villas to Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa. Evoking a sense of adventure that makes kids feel more like grownups and grownups feel more like kids, the Treehouse Villas at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa will combine a dash of luxury and comfort with the nostalgic memories of a childhood fortress.

Walt Disney World’s Long History of Treehouse Living
A cherished Walt Disney World tradition from 1975-2002, the original octagonal treehouse villas were built on pedestals in forested glens, offering Guests breathtaking treetop views of the natural surroundings.

When designing the new Treehouse Villas accommodations, Disney Imagineers went to great lengths to ensure that the new villas would actually lessen the original villas’ footprint. As a result, Disney Imagineers were able to reduce encroachment on the surrounding wetlands by 70 percent for each individual home site.

Treehouse Villas’ Unique Construction Process
Rather than heading to the nearest hardware store to purchase a few 2” x 4”s and a handful of nails, Disney Imagineers will break the typical treehouse mold with the construction of the Treehouse Villas at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa. The construction process itself is unique, as crews will assemble all 60 vacation homes onsite like a giant 3-D puzzle.

Treehouse Living With All the Comforts of Home
Designed in a style decreed “cabin casual,” the Treehouse Villas will offer much more than the rope ladder and snack stash typically found in childhood treehouses. Elevated 10 feet off the ground, these villas will offer three bedrooms and two baths while comfortably accommodating up to nine Guests. An open kitchen will boast an island sink and a counter area offering seating for three, while a separate dining table will seat up to six. In addition, flat-screen TVs will be found in the living room and each bedroom, giving Guests an opportunity to catch up on the day’s latest news stories or favorite TV shows while relaxing after a fun-filled day at Disney’s theme parks. Throw in cathedral ceilings and granite countertops for a treehouse that surpasses every childhood expectation.

Resort Amenities
The Treehouse Villas at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa will feature its own planned pool area, in addition to sharing all that the main resort has to offer, including boat transportation between the Downtown Disney Area and the Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort dock, tennis courts, bicycle rental, a children’s playground, a nearby spa and fitness center and High Rock Spring Pool, which boasts its own water slide and whirlpool spa.

Disney Vacation Club
Disney Vacation Club is a vacation-ownership program that helps families enjoy flexibility and savings on vacations for decades to come. By purchasing a real estate interest in a Disney Vacation Club resort, families enjoy flexible vacations at Disneydestinations worldwide, as well as more than 500 other popular Member Getaways vacation locations around the globe.


Fun Facts

Disney Vacation Club has doubled its membership since 2004 to include more than 350,000 individual members from each U.S. state and approximately 100 different countries.
Environmental sensitivity was extremely important to Disney Imagineers when constructing the new Treehouse Villas. As a result, 5,178 tons, or 65.22 percent, of materials from demolition were recycled, including concrete and metals.
When it comes to wiring, Disney Imagineers working on the Treehouse Villas went to great “lengths” to ensure every vacation home runs smoothly. Consequently, there are 87,858 lineal feet, or 16.6 miles, of wire for fiber optics, copper, telephones and CATV.
To support all 60 Treehouse Villas, there are a total of 480 concrete columns.

Quick Facts
Date Announced:
September 16, 2008

Targeted Completion Date:
Summer 2009

Location/Geography:
Treehouse Villas at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa will be located within Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa near the Downtown Disney Area

Size:
Three bedrooms, two baths

Number of Units:
60 villas

Number of Guests per Unit:
Villas accommodate up to nine Guests

Bedding Sizes:
Master bedroom – Queen
Second bedroom – Queen
Third bedroom – Bunk
Living room – Queen-size sleeper sofa and sleeper chair


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Didn't want to quote what is listed above, but wanted to mention that this is a direct copy and paste of the fact sheet that can be found at http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=612&Itemid=73

They also have more info available at http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=618&Itemid=1

Good stuff!


----------



## Sheribo

Since THV is part of SSR, will we have an 11 month home resort booking advantage?  No doubt they'll have their own points chart.


----------



## mtmbyck

Can those of you going "home" over the next month or so please please please take photos and post them......

There is hardly ever nice stuff about this resort posted. Specifically, try to get a shot of the activities schedule and the crafts going on or poolside games....those would be cool to see. 

I promise when I go in March, I will take lots of photos and post lots to give this resort a well deserved boost!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Didn't want to quote what is listed above, but wanted to mention that this is a direct copy and paste of the fact sheet that can be found at http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=612&Itemid=73
> 
> They also have more info available at http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=618&Itemid=1
> 
> Good stuff!





Sheribo said:


> Since THV is part of SSR, will we have an 11 month home resort booking advantage?  No doubt they'll have their own points chart.



In the links listed in the first quote above, you will see more details on this.  The consistent report is that this is, essentially, SSR Phase IV - meaning that it will be handled just like every other SSR room.  All SSR owners will have 11 month access.  

As to the point chart, it is going to be a separate category, and I have not yet seen anything official.  However, the common report seems to be that the THV's may have the same point cost as a current 2br.



mtmbyck said:


> Can those of you going "home" over the next month or so please please please take photos and post them......
> 
> There is hardly ever nice stuff about this resort posted. Specifically, try to get a shot of the activities schedule and the crafts going on or poolside games....those would be cool to see.
> 
> I promise when I go in March, I will take lots of photos and post lots to give this resort a well deserved boost!



We're headed down on Saturday.  I will work to post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## disneymom8589

The news about the THV is great!!  To be able to have the option to book them at 11 months is going to be a real plus!!


----------



## mamaprincess

I am sooooo excited about the Treehouse Villas!!!  I can't wait to hear everyone's reports.  What a wonderfully unique option to have.  If they really will cost the same points as an SSR 2br, we'd better be on the phone hitting redial at the 11mos window.  It's going to really be funny to read the threads about how impossible it is to get in the THV's at the 7 mos window.  Imagine folks fighting to get into that awful SSR. The irony.


----------



## corinnak

Unless they all decide they are remote huts in the swamp.    In which case, more for us, right???   

Great job on the DVC show, by the way, Mamaprincess!  I'm so glad you got a chance to be part of that.  It was great that they had spa treatments for your kids as well!


----------



## mamaprincess

corinnak said:


> Unless they all decide they are remote huts in the swamp.    In which case, more for us, right???



 Thanks for reminding how creative folks have been in their bashing of SSR.  More for us is right corinnak. 



corinnak said:


> Great job on the DVC show, by the way, Mamaprincess!  I'm so glad you got a chance to be part of that.  It was great that they had spa treatments for your kids as well!



Thanks!  It was fun but smoking hots and noisy buses kept coming by while we were being interviewed in the hot blazing sun so I'm sure they had their work cut out for them in the editing room. 

The spa treatments were nice.  Now the girls think they are going to be doing it every time.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

corinnak said:


> Unless they all decide they are remote huts in the swamp.    In which case, more for us, right???
> ...


I guarantee the THVs will get their fair share of bashing. Let me look into my crystal ball... hmmmmmm, ......verrrry interesting......

I predict that starting in late 08 we will hear reports about the THVs being


too far removed from everything
a mosquito haven
Accomodations reminiscent of the Unibomber's cabin
Feels like you are not at Disney
Why only 2 bathrooms????
Not deluxe enough (AKA if I wanted to go camping I could have done it a lot cheaper than the THV's)
Had to walk 2 miles, uphill, both ways, to refill my mug
They need king size beds
Last but not least- All the rooms are gone at the seven month window!


----------



## mamaprincess

TenThousandVolts said:


> I guarantee the THVs will get their fair share of bashing. Let me look into my crystal ball... hmmmmmm, ......verrrry interesting......
> 
> I predict that starting in late 08 we will hear reports about the THVs being
> 
> 
> too far removed from everything
> a mosquito haven
> Accomodations reminiscent of the Unibomber's cabin
> Feels like you are not at Disney
> Why only 2 bathrooms????
> Not deluxe enough (AKA if I wanted to go camping I could have done it a lot cheaper than the THV's)
> Had to walk 2 miles, uphill, both ways, to refill my mug
> They need king size beds
> Last but not least- All the rooms are gone at the seven month window!



 

Can I borrow your crystal ball?  Ok - hmmmm -let's see...


They are deceptively named tree houses even though they aren't built in trees.
Doesn't look enough like the Swiss Family Robinson movie set so that immersive Disney theme is missing.
Sorely lacking in hallways.
They should have added elevators instead of stairs to the unit.  To much walking.
None of the benefits of being connected to a hotel.


----------



## corinnak

Uh, guys, I think you forgot a few:

  Too many stairs. (oh, mamaprincess got that one?  We're going to hear it more than once!)
  "Ugly" decor. (there's always someone!  Nuts, if you ask me!)
  1970's Pool
  Busses take forever!
  STILL can't walk to a theme park.
  No valet parking. 

I almost forgot

 No Balconies.


----------



## corinnak

mamaprincess said:


> Thanks!  It was fun but smoking hots and noisy buses kept coming by while we were being interviewed in the hot blazing sun so I'm sure they had their work cut out for them in the editing room.
> 
> The spa treatments were nice.  Now the girls think they are going to be doing it every time.



They did a really nice job with the editing, then - you absolutely didn't look like you were sweltering!  

My 9 year old son would LOVE to get a spa treatment. My 5 year old, not so much, I'm thinking.  In the show, it seemed like it worked out well for you all to get treatments at the same time.   I'm sure it's been said, but your girls are really precious!  I wonder if you'll be recognized as "The Spa Family" next time you're back at SSR?


----------



## edk35

mamaprincess said:


> Can I borrow your crystal ball?  Ok - hmmmm -let's see...
> 
> 
> They are deceptively named tree houses even though they aren't built in trees.
> Doesn't look enough like the Swiss Family Robinson movie set so that immersive Disney theme is missing.
> Sorely lacking in hallways.
> They should have added elevators instead of stairs to the unit.  To much walking.
> None of the benefits of being connected to a hotel.




 Uh, guys, I think you forgot a few:
Too many stairs. (oh, mamaprincess got that one? We're going to hear it more than once!)
"Ugly" decor. (there's always someone! Nuts, if you ask me!)
1970's Pool
Busses take forever!
STILL can't walk to a theme park.
No valet parking. 

I almost forgot
No Balconies. 


   YOUR GUYS ARE KILLING ME


----------



## mickeyfan0805

corinnak said:


> Uh, guys, I think you forgot a few:
> 
> Too many stairs. (oh, mamaprincess got that one?  We're going to hear it more than once!)
> "Ugly" decor. (there's always someone!  Nuts, if you ask me!)
> 1970's Pool
> Busses take forever!
> STILL can't walk to a theme park.
> No valet parking.
> 
> I almost forgot
> 
> No Balconies.



Drum roll please...

"All those darn trees block the view!!"


----------



## edk35

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Drum roll please...
> 
> "All those darn trees block the view!!"


----------



## kikiq

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Drum roll please...
> 
> "All those darn trees block the view!!"



Oh wait, you forgot another one often repeated:

"Oh another SSR phrase, now it's really overbuilt"


----------



## corinnak

I've already heard this one - 

Doesn't match the existing SSR theme.


----------



## DisneyDawn17

I am so excited about the new Tree House Villas!  One of our favorite trips to WDW was when we stayed at Fort Wilderness in one of the cabins.  My kids loved it, but with the 4 of them, my husband and I, and only 1 bedroom and bathroom...it got very crowded very quickly.  These look awesome and spacious and my kids are already asking when we can stay there!  Do you think that there will be an renewed interest in SSR by all the naysayers?


----------



## mamaprincess

DisneyDawn17 said:


> I am so excited about the new Tree House Villas!  One of our favorite trips to WDW was when we stayed at Fort Wilderness in one of the cabins.  My kids loved it, but with the 4 of them, my husband and I, and only 1 bedroom and bathroom...it got very crowded very quickly.  These look awesome and spacious and my kids are already asking when we can stay there!  Do you think that there will be an renewed interest in SSR by all the naysayers?



I hope the naysayers will  continue to be naysayers so we will not have to share. 

I found video of Jim Lewis making the announcement about the Treehouse Villas.   Thought everyone would like to see it.   There is also footage and info on BLT.  The THV announcement starts at about the 2:00 minute mark.

http://www.prnewswire.com/mnr/disney/34850/


----------



## corinnak

Very cool.  I must say, though, I'm not a fan of the term "Glamping."  It sounds too much like "glomming" or "Clamping" neither of which is what you want in a vacation home.  Or maybe that's just me.

Speaking of people disliking the decor of OUR resort - I guess the shoe is on the other foot.  I'm not going to bash BLT - I promise! - but it does make me really, truly appreciate the decor of Saratoga Springs Resort.  I have always liked it but now I realize I really, really LIKE it!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

corinnak said:


> Speaking of people disliking the decor of OUR resort - I guess the shoe is on the other foot.  I'm not going to bash BLT - I promise! - but it does make me really, truly appreciate the decor of Saratoga Springs Resort.  I have always liked it but now I realize I really, really LIKE it!



I agree 100%!!


----------



## mamaprincess

Modern decor has never been my style.  I like more warmth and ornate details.  I'm more into Victorian etc but some people love clean lines and simplicity.  

I think the materials they used for the BLT were very high end.  I love the shower, full bank of windows in the living room and the proximity to the monorail and MK.  I have a feeling there lobby will be really cool looking.  I wouldn't buy points there but I will definitely try to stay there a few days.


----------



## Lavendergirl

Our first visit to SSR this year so will have to see what its like.

It looks lovely though.... so spacious and quiet !


----------



## bsusanmb

Lavendergirl said:


> Our first visit to SSR this year so will have to see what its like.
> 
> It looks lovely though.... so spacious and quiet !



We love our SSR.  It feels like home to us.  It is airy, and open, and the rooms are very quiet.  I am not a fan of modern/contemporary decor.  So, the new resort does not appeal to me other than the fact that I would stare at the castle all night.  I love the king size bed in the one bedroom at SSR and so I think that might keep me from the treehouses.  But I think I will give them a try just once.  I think that area is beautiful along the "river".  We always loved Riverside until we became DVC members.  The treehouses have a lovely mystique.


----------



## boettj

When are they putting in the track for the horses?  And the stands?  Never bet on the horses, but might be fun.


----------



## Liljam

I absolutely can't wait to book a THV (thankfully at the 11 month mark!) But, honestly, I also hope that one day, I can manage to squeeze in to BLT at the 7 month mark too.  I am one of those DVCers that happens to appreciate each and every resort even though I haven't stayed at all of them, but I am very excited about the THV and always happy to call SSR my home!  

I'm almost disappointed that my stepdad won't be coming along with us on our Dec 09 trip and should we get lucky enough to get a THV he would miss out so I may wait to book one just for him because he loves the outdoors and he loved SSR so I can't imagine what he would do if he got to experience the best of both worlds all at the same time!

ETA:
Oh and as for the THV not fitting in with SSR - I wondered if people (who don't like the resort) would think that...  Somehow, it's like the edge of the woods near my neighborhood growing up.  They were sheltered and different from my neighborhood and I loved going there with my friends to hang out and build a fort or whatever and they were just distant enough that we had some peaceful privacy.  I think that sort of serenity fits quite well with the calm feeling of SSR.


----------



## vandy

I personally don't care if the THVs match the existing SSR theming or not.  To me it only made sense to attach these to another resort and SSR was the obvious choice.  I have always wondered what it would be like to stay in one and now we have the chance.  Don't know if I will really love it and we may never stay in one again, but it is now a part of SSR and I have the 11-month booking window.  This I believe will be a huge plus for us as I can see these THVs being just as popular and hard to reserve as is BCV, VWL and BWV can be.

We SSR owners finally have something that others may want... and we have the 11-month booking advantage!!!  Nana nana boo boo!!!   Just kidding, I hope every DVC resort can have something that all members want.


----------



## Alysa

We are going in 14 days!!!!!
I may have missed this earlier but will we be able to see any construction on the treehouses yet?


----------



## loribell

I will say it...BLT's decor is UGLY!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

loribell said:


> I will say it...BLT's decor is UGLY!


 
HI Lori! ITA - I was thinking that Austin Powers would jump into the pic at any minute!


----------



## Sheribo

I wonder if they'll offer tours of THV's of some sort, at least for a while.  Now that SSR is sold out, I suppose they don't have any reason to showcase them but I'd sure love to have a look.


----------



## mamaprincess

Alysa said:


> We are going in 14 days!!!!!
> I may have missed this earlier but will we be able to see any construction on the treehouses yet?



I saw a picture on a thread that showed the frame of 2 THV's recently, so I believe you will be able to see that when you go.


----------



## loribell

MAGICFOR2 said:


> HI Lori! ITA - I was thinking that Austin Powers would jump into the pic at any minute!




Hi Tammie! How are you doing? I think the ugliest thing is probably those drapes. I can see Austin Powers popping in to the pic too.


----------



## jennji

I figured I should post my question here - We are excited to visit SSR for the first time cominig up the last week of January.  We have purchased points from a nice DVC member and will be staying for almost a week in a 2 bedroom villa.  I have my parents, my husband and son (2.5 years old) all going.  My father is recovering from chemo treatments.  We need somewhere close to the buses, quiet and pretty (for my mom).  Since it will the end of January, no need to worry about pool access.  

Any suggestions - ideas would be appreciated!  My thanks!


----------



## vandy

jennji said:


> I figured I should post my question here - We are excited to visit SSR for the first time cominig up the last week of January.  We have purchased points from a nice DVC member and will be staying for almost a week in a 2 bedroom villa.  I have my parents, my husband and son (2.5 years old) all going.  My father is recovering from chemo treatments.  We need somewhere close to the buses, quiet and pretty (for my mom).  Since it will the end of January, no need to worry about pool access.
> 
> Any suggestions - ideas would be appreciated!  My thanks!



Since you are not the DVC member, you will need to have them call in to make your request.  I am assumming by your post that they have already made your reservation.  You should put in a request to be as close to a bus stop as possible due to your father's health.  I personally love the Grandstand area, building 8100-8400.  The bus stop is on one side of the building and the pool is on the other.  With the request to be by a bus stop  though, you may receive a room in any of the areas so be prepared to maybe find yourself in one of the less popular areas.  They are not bad, just not as popular.


----------



## BlakeNJ

vandy said:


> Since you are not the DVC member, you will need to have them call in to make your request.  I am assumming by your post that they have already made your reservation.  You should put in a request to be as close to a bus stop as possible due to your father's health.  I personally love the Grandstand area, building 8100-8400.  The bus stop is on one side of the building and the pool is on the other.  With the request to be by a bus stop  though, you may receive a room in any of the areas so be prepared to maybe find yourself in one of the less popular areas.  They are not bad, just not as popular.



I agree with the Grandstand section.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## boettj

Everyone seems to put an awful of emphasis into what area they are going to request at SSR.   Maybe it's just us, but we are hardly at the room.   Our normal routine is out the door early, say 8am.   At one of the parks by 9am.  Back at the room for naps at 1pmish, then back out for the night at 4pm at the latest.   This brings us until 9pm or even 10pm with three little ones.  Basically the only time spent at the room is to sleep.  

Now if I were going for NYE, then that would be a different story.   I get the feeling that we are the exception of being at the room rather than the norm.   Which surprises me.  

As a result of our schedule, I don't put much stock in what part of SSR our room is located.   However, this might be skewed by the fact we rent a car for our DD 2.5.   Until she is out of an infant seat, we will not use the buses.  It's not necessarily a knock on them.  It's more to do with how comfortable my DW and I feel about having our DD 2.5 in her car seat.   The buses zoom around property.   If one were to get in an accident with one of us just holding our youngest DD, then I don't think either of us would forgive ourselves.  

Please let me know why you chose the area of SSR you do.   About the only area we try to be central to is the pool.   Even still, we only get in there once or twice.   My guess is when the kids are older, this will become more prevalent for us.


Thank you


----------



## Liljam

boettj said:


> Please let me know why you chose the area of SSR you do.   About the only area we try to be central to is the pool.   Even still, we only get in there once or twice.   My guess is when the kids are older, this will become more prevalent for us.



I like The Grandstand area for location because I love walking over to DTD West Side.  I love House of Blues and we eat there about 3 times per visit so being close to the walking path was nice for us.  We also liked being close to the CH and HRS pool but still being out of the main area.


----------



## BlakeNJ

boettj said:


> As a result of our schedule, I don't put much stock in what part of SSR our room is located.   However, this might be skewed by the fact we rent a car for our DD 2.5.   Until she is out of an infant seat, we will not use the buses.  It's not necessarily a knock on them.  It's more to do with how comfortable my DW and I feel about having our DD 2.5 in her car seat.   The buses zoom around property.   If one were to get in an accident with one of us just holding our youngest DD, then I don't think either of us would forgive ourselves.



If you have that fear now, at what age would you feel it would be ok for your child to ride the buses?  My son is 6 (our eldest) and if I really started to think about it, what chance would he have at 50 pounds if there was a bus accident.  I agree that 2 1/2 is little but if you have that fear now, I think you'll be renting a car for a long time.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

SSR Folks,

We stayed at SSR in a 1BR earlier this month and LOVED IT!!! DW have both said that we would do an add-on at SSR!

This was our 1st DVC trip ever, and we're very delighted with the 1st impression SSR made for itself and DVC!!!

Just wanted to share that!

--MP&G


----------



## boettj

BlakeNJ said:


> If you have that fear now, at what age would you feel it would be ok for your child to ride the buses?  My son is 6 (our eldest) and if I really started to think about it, what chance would he have at 50 pounds if there was a bus accident.  I agree that 2 1/2 is little but if you have that fear now, I think you'll be renting a car for a long time.




Our older two have ridden on the bus, 7 and 5 at the time.  However, now that you mention it, 5 is a bit too young.  7 is ok.  I really don't mind renting a car for the piece of mind.  You can usually find a good deal.  Plus I get free days from my travel with work.  

I am rather surprised that the buses don't have a configuration to include easily adjustable infant seats.  Though they could get gross pretty quick.  I think we will stick to a rental.  Unless another viable option comes along.  I realize all of the green people out there are cringing at my choice.  However, my families safety comes first.  Maybe they will offer Segways where I can carry my DD 2.5 in her hiking carrier.   


The other option we have used is cabs.  While you can't put the baby in a car seat, you can control the speed with money.


----------



## jennji

I am specifically concerned about being able to get on and off the buses easily (and making sure they can sit) with my parents who have some physical limitations, which is why I was asking about where to stay.  Being close to a pool does not matter as we are going the last week in January.  If it were just me, hubby and my DS, then location would not be such an issue.  Obviously, because my son still naps and my parents do not run at full speed, we will utilize the villa more so than most families.


----------



## boettj

jennji said:


> I am specifically concerned about being able to get on and off the buses easily (and making sure they can sit) with my parents who have some physical limitations, which is why I was asking about where to stay.  Being close to a pool does not matter as we are going the last week in January.  If it were just me, hubby and my DS, then location would not be such an issue.  Obviously, because my son still naps and my parents do not run at full speed, we will utilize the villa more so than most families.



Great point, I didn't think about location to bus stops and main buildings for older people.


Keep up the reasons on location.

Thank you


----------



## RachelTori

Thought this thread needed a little life!  How about some Treehouse pictures?!!   

On the boat ride from POR/POFQ to DTD, here's the first siting of a treehouse under construction:





.......and more!

























this was the last one.......





then continuing down the river:





and after going under the bridge, SSR comes into site  







So....... what do y'all think?!!!


----------



## ShuisFan584

Wow, thanks for the pictures of the treehouses!!  They look awesome!  When were these taken?  I'm so excited to eventually stay in one of the treehouses!


----------



## Liljam

Thanks for posting the THV pics!  I'm so excited about these, but they DO look a little further away from SSR than what I originally expected.  I will definitely wait for my stepdad to travel with us to book one because he would really love it.  My mom might not be a huge fan of them.  I really appreciate seeing the pics and can't wait to see more as construction progresses.  Thanks!


----------



## RachelTori

ShuisFan584 said:


> Wow, thanks for the pictures of the treehouses!!  They look awesome!  When were these taken?  I'm so excited to eventually stay in one of the treehouses!



Yes, it was exciting just to see them!  I took the pictures Tuesday 9/30 in the early afternoon!


----------



## RachelTori

Liljam said:


> Thanks for posting the THV pics!  I'm so excited about these, but they DO look a little further away from SSR than what I originally expected.  I will definitely wait for my stepdad to travel with us to book one because he would really love it.  My mom might not be a huge fan of them.  I really appreciate seeing the pics and can't wait to see more as construction progresses.  Thanks!



They probably aren't as far from SSR as they appear from the river.      We need an aerial view!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Great photos- RachelTori.  Some are really close to the Grandstand.  I will find a picture.


----------



## edk35

Thanks for sharing. They look so cool. We will be at SSR/OKW starting Nov. 20th...I can't wait to see the progress too.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

How is this?- This is how I understand it- but I may be wrong- I am no expert.


----------



## mamaprincess

Those pictures are great!  The distance won't bother me.  We always have a car.  I will definitely use the boat to get to DTD etc because I think the boats are so magical. 

I am so excited to stay in one of those Treehouses.  I wish I had enough SSR points left to stay during our June trip but I don't.  Maybe I can waitlist with my AKV points.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Wow! Thanks for the updated pictures. Looks like they are coming along nicely. I can't wait to see the finished product. We are so excited that the THV will be part of our "home" and can't wait to stay there.


----------



## Liljam

Thanks TenThousandVolts.  The aerial view makes it look a little better.  We were in GS area in the building right by the pool nearest the bus stop.  In the picture, it's got the Saratoga Springs part of the wording over it.  It wasn't too far to walk to AP or HRS area and less than 15 to DTD WS so I can't imagine the walk to be much longer from the front area of THV.


----------



## loribell

Great pics of the THV's. Thanks for taking them & sharing.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Love the new pics of the THV! I'm hoping to stay there sometime next year.


----------



## ont/ohana

Thanks for posting the treehouses, I can't wait to stay there!!!


----------



## allaboutmm

Thanks for the great pictures!!!!


----------



## sparkyboy

Add us to the SSR club.  We bought in February 2008 and have since stayed twice at SSR and just returned from stay in Sept at VWL.  SSR is our favorite.  Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## dbprimeaux

Thanks for posting the THV pictures!!! I can't wait to book one!! We love SSR!


----------



## SSRJen

Thanks for the treehouse pictures! We are excited to try them out next time we need a 2 bedroom! They look very secluded and peaceful!


----------



## Alysa

We are leaving tomorrow night!!!


----------



## disneymom8589

Thank you for posting the great pictures of the THV!


----------



## mamaprincess

Alysa said:


> We are leaving tomorrow night!!!



I am soooo jealous!  Have a great time and tell us about your stay at SSR when you return.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Alysa said:


> We are leaving tomorrow night!!!



Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## Alysa

> I am soooo jealous! Have a great time and tell us about your stay at SSR when you return.





> Have a wonderful trip!!!



Thanks! I can't wait, my first time to SSR!!!!!!!!  See ya real soon!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

We returned from our week at SSR last Saturday, and I've been depressed ever since - we just want to be back!   

The Springs pool was wonderful (that little 6' waterslide for toddlers is great).  The whole resort was beautiful and peaceful.  The entire trip was a blast!  I've never had this much trouble coming home from a vacation.  A week just wasn't long enough.


----------



## Brancaneve

I understand what the post depression blues are like.  All that time planning, waiting, dreaming and then the vacation comes, goes by quickly and the depression sets in.  

The best cure for you, my SSR friend, is to start planning another vacation during your depressive state. That is always the best way for DH and I to get over it!  

I am a SSR member but will be going there for the first time in February 09 and simply can't wait.  Thanks for the tip on the slide!  

Question:::  Are the smaller pools in each area suitable for toddlers or is it best to just go to the main pool?  

Thanks!


----------



## Brancaneve

I understand what the post depression blues are like. All that time planning, waiting, dreaming and then the vacation comes, goes by quickly and the depression sets in. 

The best cure for you, my SSR friend, is to start planning another vacation during your depressive state. That is always the best way for DH and I to get over it! 

I am a SSR member but will be going there for the first time in February 09 and simply can't wait. Thanks for the tip on the slide! 

Question::: Are the smaller pools in each area suitable for toddlers or is it best to just go to the main pool? 

Thanks!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Brancaneve said:


> I understand what the post depression blues are like. All that time planning, waiting, dreaming and then the vacation comes, goes by quickly and the depression sets in.
> 
> The best cure for you, my SSR friend, is to start planning another vacation during your depressive state. That is always the best way for DH and I to get over it!
> 
> I am a SSR member but will be going there for the first time in February 09 and simply can't wait. Thanks for the tip on the slide!
> 
> Question::: Are the smaller pools in each area suitable for toddlers or is it best to just go to the main pool?
> 
> Thanks!



Any of the pools are fine for kids - there's a fun spray area in the Grandstand Pool.  However, I think that the main pool is the only one that is barrier free - and we love that.  Have the 'beach-like' entrance where there are no steps is a great place for toddlers to play in the water without you having to carry them around all the time.  I enjoyed the main pool much more with our girls (2 and 3).


----------



## mamaprincess

mickeyfan0805 said:


> We returned from our week at SSR last Saturday, and I've been depressed ever since - we just want to be back!
> 
> The Springs pool was wonderful (that little 6' waterslide for toddlers is great).  The whole resort was beautiful and peaceful.  The entire trip was a blast!  I've never had this much trouble coming home from a vacation.  A week just wasn't long enough.




AWWWWW.  I know just how you feel.  Coming back is the hardest thing.   It feels like forever before you will be back and the trips are so special, you wish you could stay forever.  I agree that you have to begin to plan your next trip in order to get over the depression.  It's the only cure.  Then the cycle repeats itself. 

SSR is so gorgeous and peaceful.  We bought AKV points when they first went up for sale and haven't stayed yet.  We plan on doing it next trip but somehow I have a feeling we will find a way to get a few days in at SSR.  It's our magical Disney home.


----------



## Yen Sid

Have always loved SSR, that is the first one we bought into. We try to stay at different resorts so we can get a feel for all of them but we love our first home the best. We had thought about getting a contract somewhere else a little down the road, we have SSR, BWV, and AKV, but now with the THV we will be adding more points to SSR in the future, very glad they made the right choice and made those ours.


----------



## dizney4us

We just returned from a lovely SSR vacation. It was as beautiful as ever!  We could see some of the THV's being lifted up on the crane and then lowered for placement.  I stayed in one in 1986 with my family, I look forward to being able to stay in one again.  I do wonder...with only 60 of them, it seems like only SSR members will ever be able to reserve them, anyone else think that may be the case?


----------



## Sheribo

5 months until our next trip home.  We do stay at other DVC resorts when we visit the parks but we always look forward to our 'no-park' vacation at SSR each spring.


----------



## toocherie

I do think booking the THVs will be akin to booking concierge at AKV.  Possible, but not probable for a non-owner. 

Here's a question:  does anyone think that DVC management always intended to include the THVs in SSR, or do you think it was an afterthought to re-do the THVs, and since it was technically a part of the SSR land had to be included in the SSR membership?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *Calle&Jacksmom *says : Overall, I don't know that I'd stay there again (sorry all you SSR lovers out there). It's a great resort, but not a Disney resort(parks and all).


*I'm still trying to figure out what this means ????   
We plan on staying there in Aug.  What are good sections to request ?  Congress Park ?  Would like to be close to DD.  Thanks. *


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> *I'm still trying to figure out what this means ????
> We plan on staying there in Aug.  What are good sections to request ?  Congress Park ?  Would like to be close to DD.  Thanks. *



Calle&Jacksmom is simply expressing her opinion. Every Disney resort offers something different than any other and there will always people that it doesn't strike a chord with - which is why Disney makes them so different. For SSR, the theme is peace and relaxation - it's just not what she's looking for. Take note that some folk think simply having a kitchen/kitchenette in your room takes away from the Disney feel (of course as DVC owners we laugh at this). Others believe that giant 50' tall icons ARE 'disney' and all the resorts that don't offer up huge Buzz Lightyears and Mickey Mouse telephones are un-disney-like. 

I prefer places like VWL, FtW  , POR & BW... I suspect I'll really like (perhaps love) SSR when we try it this winter as it fits in with the feel of 3 out of 4 of those resorts. However, to others FtW is as undisney like as it gets  

Each to their own.

Just remember... All opinions are interesting and valued.


----------



## tjkraz

toocherie said:


> ...since it was technically a part of the SSR land had to be included in the SSR membership?



I don't know whether it had to be included with SSR, but I do believe it is the only approach that made sense.  

The alternative would have been to market it as a stand-alone resort.  In doing that, you create a lot of additional administrative overhead:  New condo association, new legal filings, new dues calculations and collections, etc.  And from a sales standpoint, they would be severely limiting their market by creating a resort that ONLY has two bedroom villas.  How many individuals are willing to commit to a property that only has the one size unit?  (I'm guessing not as many as would buy into a resort which also has Studios, One Bedrooms and Grand Villas!)

To go one step further, what would DVC have had to gain by creating a "Treehouse Villa" standalone resort?  Demand for points is going to be similar whether the new villas are part of SSR or not.  

And then there's the ancillary benefit of helping SSR on the resale market.  We all know there are a lot of contracts available now and that's likely to continue given the resort's large size.  Certainly the addition of the treehouses will help increase demand and keep DVC out of the ROFR business.


----------



## loribell

MiaSRN62 said:


> *I'm still trying to figure out what this means ????
> We plan on staying there in Aug.  What are good sections to request ?  Congress Park ?  Would like to be close to DD.  Thanks. *



Who knows what was meant by that. SSR is a beautiful, relaxing, laid back resort. It is my second home resort, the other is VWL of course! I love them both. SSR is not the wow factor the VWL is but is wonderful in on its own. 

Congress Park is what you want to request to be near DTD. Have fun!


----------



## Sheribo

twinklebug said:


> Calle&Jacksmom is simply expressing her opinion. Every Disney resort offers something different than any other and there will always people that it doesn't strike a chord with - which is why Disney makes them so different. For SSR, the theme is peace and relaxation - it's just not what she's looking for. Take note that some folk think simply having a kitchen/kitchenette in your room takes away from the Disney feel (of course as DVC owners we laugh at this). Others believe that giant 50' tall icons ARE 'disney' and all the resorts that don't offer up huge Buzz Lightyears and Mickey Mouse telephones are un-disney-like.



Agreed!  For our first trip to Disney, we wanted the mouse - everywhere.  We wanted it over the top exciting and were looking for the WOW factor.  When we stay at SSR, we are going for the Disney quality.  We go to SSR for rest and relaxation but if we decide we want the Disney experience, we hop on a bus and hit the parks. 

When we want rest & relaxation, it's SSR.  When we want the mouse, we stay at one of the other resorts.


----------



## bellazachmom

twinklebug said:


> Others believe that giant 50' tall icons ARE 'disney' and all the resorts that don't offer up huge Buzz Lightyears and Mickey Mouse telephones are un-disney-like.



Wait just a minute ... where at WDW do they have Mickey Mouse Phones?!?!?!  

I have been telling DH for *YEARS* that there should be Mickey Mouse phones in every single room at WDW and he just shakes his head and laughs at me!! Wait until I can tell him that they really do exist out there somewhere! Sure wish they were in the DVC rooms, but I will survive!


----------



## RachelTori

bellazachmom said:


> Wait just a minute ... where at WDW do they have Mickey Mouse Phones?!?!?!
> 
> I have been telling DH for *YEARS* that there should be Mickey Mouse phones in every single room at WDW and he just shakes his head and laughs at me!! Wait until I can tell him that they really do exist out there somewhere! Sure wish they were in the DVC rooms, but I will survive!



This is just a guess, but I think twinklebug was referring to the giant Mickey Phone icon at Pop Century!


----------



## Sheribo

bellazachmom said:


> Wait just a minute ... where at WDW do they have Mickey Mouse Phones?!?!?!



Do tell!  With everything else shaped like Mickey, they've got to be around somewhere!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Calle&Jacksmom is simply expressing her opinion. Every Disney resort offers something different than any other and there will always people that it doesn't strike a chord with - which is why Disney makes them so different. For SSR, the theme is peace and relaxation - it's just not what she's looking for.



*If SSR is not for her, that's fine.....but I think I would understand her comment a little better if she didn't say : "it's not a disney resort".   Because it most certainly is a disney resort.  That's the one line that got me  




			Just remember... All opinions are interesting and valued.
		
Click to expand...

I wholeheartedly agree with this twinklebug.....it's just comments like "it's not a disney resort" or others have made statements about other WDW resorts, like : "it's not on property".   I just find these type of statement misleading and just plain not correct.  I'm fine with someone who says, "SSR is not quite for me because..........(whatever)".  

Anyway....thanks twinklebug and Lori. Congress Park is what I'll request.  On the off chance I don't get it, what would be a good 2nd choice ?  Sorry for all the questions.  *


----------



## loribell

Maria the Springs is great since it is just across from High Rock Springs pool & hot tubs as well as Artist Pallet & the Turf Club. Or you could try to get in to the Paddocks 6500 series building. It will be your next closest in distance to DTD from what I can tell. 

Here is a link to the map that has the distances marked on it. Maybe it will help.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks Lori ! Very helpful !*


----------



## LMO429

How close is Downtown Disney from the Saratoga Springs resort?  We are considering staying at SSR for one night before our cruise (the other 7 nights we will be at the beach club) We seem to never make it to downtown disney when we stay at the beach club we were thinking if we stayed at SSR we could make a day of hanging out at downtown disney


----------



## dizney4us

SSR is the closest resort to DTD.  It is a quick boat ride, bus ride or walk away.  If you stay in Congress Park you can walk there very easily.


----------



## loribell

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Thanks Lori ! Very helpful !*



Us groupies have to have each other's backs!


----------



## Candice30

i am considering staying at SSR but concerned about the amount of walking with my mother.  is there an internal bus around the resort?  i'm concerned about being far from the main bldg to catch a taxi to our ADRs.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Sheribo said:


> Do tell! With everything else shaped like Mickey, they've got to be around somewhere!


 
There are Mickey Mouse hand lamps and sconces at DLR


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Candice30 said:


> i am considering staying at SSR but concerned about the amount of walking with my mother. is there an internal bus around the resort? i'm concerned about being far from the main bldg to catch a taxi to our ADRs.


 
As Lori stated in post 2562, the Springs is closest to the main building.  She also provided a link to a map there.  Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## bpmorley

Candice30 said:


> i am considering staying at SSR but concerned about the amount of walking with my mother.  is there an internal bus around the resort?  i'm concerned about being far from the main bldg to catch a taxi to our ADRs.



They really don't internal shuttles but every bus has to go around the whole resort.  All buses. except for DTD, go GS, Carousel, Paddock, CP, Springs.  The DTD bus goes in the opposite order.  So you can kind of use them as an internal shuttle.


----------



## LMO429

dizney4us said:


> SSR is the closest resort to DTD.  It is a quick boat ride, bus ride or walk away.  If you stay in Congress Park you can walk there very easily.




How many minutes would you say it would take to walk to dtd, is it the same as say walking to epcot from the boardwalk or beach club? or more like walking from the beach club to Hollywood studios!


----------



## dizney4us

LMO429 said:


> How many minutes would you say it would take to walk to dtd, is it the same as say walking to epcot from the boardwalk or beach club? or more like walking from the beach club to Hollywood studios!




If you stay in Congress Park, it is like walking to Epcot from Boardwalk.  If you saty in another area of SSR, you'd probably want to use the boats to get there.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

dizney4us said:


> If you stay in Congress Park, it is like walking to Epcot from Boardwalk.  If you saty in another area of SSR, you'd probably want to use the boats to get there.



I would say CP is even closer to DTD than BWV to Epcot.  More like BCV to Epcot.   Paddocks is also very close.  I wouldn't have a problem walking from any section.  Depending on where you are heading at DTD, the West Side walkway is another nice option, but it is a longer walk.


----------



## Doingitagain

Paddock has many buildings.  If you stay in the higher numbers (we were in 67xx), you actually use the Congress Park bus stop.  The walk is just five minutes or so to DTD, but if you want to go all the way to the other end of DTD (Disney Quest, etc.), it takes a lot longer.  We walked over once this week, but when we went to Disney Quest we hopped a bus because my feet were really hurting that day.

We love this section of Paddock, have stayed there twice.  We have older children, and don't need access to the playgrounds or swimming pool.  We don't mind the short walk to the main area (it is nothing compared to all the walking we do at the parks), but sometimes coming home from the parks we get off at Springs to do some quick shopping and then walk back to our room.


----------



## ont/ohana

MiaSRN62, we stayed in the grandstand and it was a 2 min walk to the boat or a 15 minute walk to westside.  Our kids got a kick out of being able to take a boat every day across to DD!!
Hope you love our home we do-we love VB too!


----------



## TandT

I need help all of you SSR lovers!!!     My husband and I are coming "home" for the first time in December and was wondering what section in SSR would you recommend?  We are going for "romantic" getaway and want it to be as peaceful as possible.  And we are renting a car so distance to the bus stops aren't an issue.  THANKS!!!!!


----------



## ont/ohana

Congress Park,  waking up in the morning..standing on your balcony...looking towards DTD over the water and watching the  birds fly across....Going to bed at night watching the soft lights around the pool...
Hope you have fun!!!


----------



## TandT

ont/ohana said:


> Congress Park,  waking up in the morning..standing on your balcony...looking towards DTD over the water and watching the  birds fly across....Going to bed at night watching the soft lights around the pool...
> Hope you have fun!!!



Sounds heavenly......thanks!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

ont/ohana said:


> Congress Park, waking up in the morning..standing on your balcony...looking towards DTD over the water and watching the birds fly across....Going to bed at night watching the soft lights around the pool...
> Hope you have fun!!!


 
Oh, that does sound wonderful.  We loved grandstand with kids, but I think Congress Park would be great for just us two


----------



## mamaprincess

Posted in new 2009 point chart link


----------



## TenThousandVolts

awesome!  so it is official they are the same as a 2 bdrm


----------



## edk35

YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## edk35

TenThousandVolts said:


> awesome!  so it is official they are the same as a 2 bdrm




So is it two queens, bunk beds, pull out sofa and sleeper chair??? Trying to figure out the 9???


----------



## bpmorley

edk35 said:


> So is it two queens, bunk beds, pull out sofa and sleeper chair??? Trying to figure out the 9???



King bed in the master bdr, 2 full beds in the other bedroom and  queen pullout in the living room.


----------



## edk35

bpmorley said:


> King bed in the master bdr, 2 full beds in the other bedroom and  queen pullout in the living room.




I guess I should have clarified....I meant for the new tree houses.   I found out though....it was what I thought above. Thanks


----------



## bpmorley

edk35 said:


> I guess I should have clarified....I meant for the new tree houses.   I found out though....it was what I thought above. Thanks



sorry, I came in late to the conversation.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

We enjoyed 5 nights at SSR on rented points a few weeks ago. Here is my resort report with PICS, if interested. http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1991822

tink


----------



## DisneyBride'03

tinkerbellmagic said:


> We enjoyed 5 nights at SSR on rented points a few weeks ago. Here is my resort report with PICS, if interested. http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1991822
> 
> tink



Thanks tink!!

Her trip reports are wonderful everybody!!!!


----------



## yaksack

Any idea when you can make a reservation for a treehouse?

Thank you.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

yaksack said:


> Any idea when you can make a reservation for a treehouse?
> 
> Thank you.



Early on I had heard February, but I have not seen anything official.  Perhaps others have.


----------



## addsomebling

We have also purchased sight unseen and are bringing first time visitors to WDW.  I can't wait to see their excitment!


----------



## allaboutmm

Just got back from a great split-stay between SSR & OKW. Took a spin down the river to check out the new treehouses. They look like their coming right along. I think that 2/9 is when you can start to reserve them-BUT don't quote me!!!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

allaboutmm said:


> Just got back from a great split-stay between SSR & OKW. Took a spin down the river to check out the new treehouses. They look like their coming right along. I think that 2/9 is when you can start to reserve them-BUT don't quote me!!!



Sorry - I had too!!


----------



## MustangMom

Family- DH, DS (9 & 6) will be at SSR the week of Jan 4th. We are so excited.    We are not DVC owners (yet  ) My question is.....I read that they have movies you can rent  from community hall. Any one know what the cost is? And what about the cost for using the arcade...is there an arcade? Also looking for suggestions on building request to be near one of the playgrounds. Thanks in advance for any suggestion you can make.


----------



## btrim

The movies used to be at the Artist's Palete.  I think there is a small charge for Non-DVC members.  Also, not sure about the building numbers, just if you can find a map, the building in Paddock right next to the pool is close to a playground and Congress Park also has a playground .  The Springs does not have a playground, but it is the closest to the main pool and AP.  Not sure about the playground in the Grandstand.  Have a great time.  We love our "Home."


----------



## MustangMom

Thanks for the suggestions . If anyone else has any suggestions on fun things to do at SSR with DS (9&6) please share.


----------



## toocherie

btrim said:


> The movies used to be at the Artist's Palete.  I think there is a small charge for Non-DVC members.  Also, not sure about the building numbers, just if you can find a map, the building in Paddock right next to the pool is close to a playground and Congress Park also has a playground .  The Springs does not have a playground, but it is the closest to the main pool and AP.  Not sure about the playground in the Grandstand.  Have a great time.  We love our "Home."



The Paddock building we stayed in right next to the playground/pool was 51.  Very quiet and convenient to the bus stop.


----------



## tinkerbell of winter

MustangMom said:


> Thanks for the suggestions . If anyone else has any suggestions on fun things to do at SSR with DS (9&6) please share.



Depending on how many are in your group the surrey bikes are fun, we rented one but my daughter wasn't really able to reach the pedals (she was 9 at the time), but if you have more than one adult to pedal i'm sure it isn't too bad. Remember that DVC members get free movie rentals, we did that one night.


----------



## Flyerfan

MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> We plan on staying there in Aug.  What are good sections to request ?  Congress Park ?  Would like to be close to DD.  Thanks. *





loribell said:


> Maria the Springs is great since it is just across from High Rock Springs pool & hot tubs as well as Artist Pallet & the Turf Club. Or you could try to get in to the Paddocks 6500 series building. It will be your next closest in distance to DTD from what I can tell.



Maria:
We are here now and just happen to be in Paddocks 6500 building.  It is a very good location for DTD (about a 5-10 min walk) and the bus stop is right across the road.  Congress Park is the best but this section of the Paddocks is second best.


----------



## Flyerfan

Our trip is almost over.   This time we've stayed at 3 different resorts (see sig) and I must say we     this resort.  We will be bringing in-laws next year and I just don't know if I can wait another year!  SSR is just Disney enough to know where you are but at the same time is so relaxing.  We love it!


----------



## lizet313

Hi everyone I will be going to SSR on Feb 11-15 and I have never gone to WDW this is my first trip. Can I get more info on SSR and WDW? What would be a great view or section to stay at in SSR? We are a party of 2 staying in a Studio. What would be the first thing to do when we arrive at SSR (WDW)?


----------



## popstar7867

lizet313 said:


> Hi everyone I will be going to SSR on Feb 11-15 and I have never gone to WDW this is my first trip. Can I get more info on SSR and WDW? What would be a great view or section to stay at in SSR? We are a party of 2 staying in a Studio. What would be the first thing to do when we arrive at SSR (WDW)?


We really like the congress park section and you could get a view of Downtown Disney which is awesome!  This section is also a pretty close walk to Downtown Disney.  I'd say if you've never been to Disney before to definitely head over to the Magic KIngdom!  It's gives the most "magical" disney vibe!  Have a great trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria:
> We are here now and just happen to be in Paddocks 6500 building. It is a very good location for DTD (about a 5-10 min walk) and the bus stop is right across the road. Congress Park is the best but this section of the Paddocks is second best.



*Thanks so much Flyerfan (and Loribell too !).  I've noted the sections.  So, is it just the 6500 building in Paddock ?  Are there some bldgs in Paddock that are not very close ? *


----------



## Uncle Remus

lizet313 said:


> Hi everyone I will be going to SSR on Feb 11-15 and I have never gone to WDW this is my first trip. Can I get more info on SSR and WDW? What would be a great view or section to stay at in SSR? We are a party of 2 staying in a Studio. What would be the first thing to do when we arrive at SSR (WDW)?



You've never been to WDW?   

You check in, make yourself right at home 'n then you march your butt right 
on down to the bus for Magic Kingdom, that's what you do 'n have fun!!


----------



## lizet313

Thanks to all


----------



## MAGICX2

I have a few questions that I am sure have been answered in the 174 pages of this thread, but here goes:

I am thinking that Congress Park seems to be the most favored section. Is this the first bus stop? How close to the main pool is it?

Has anyone ever used the grocery service?

If I want two beds in the second room of our 2 bdrm unit do I want a lock-off or a dedicated unit?

I am sure I will think of a few more as the days tick away.


----------



## bpmorley

MAGICX2 said:


> I have a few questions that I am sure have been answered in the 174 pages of this thread, but here goes:
> 
> I am thinking that Congress Park seems to be the most favored section. Is this the first bus stop? How close to the main pool is it?
> 
> Has anyone ever used the grocery service?
> 
> If I want two beds in the second room of our 2 bdrm unit do I want a lock-off or a dedicated unit?
> 
> I am sure I will think of a few more as the days tick away.



CP is the 4th bus stop for everything except DTD.  
It has it's own pool and it's not too far from the main pool, depending on which bldg you are in.
Sorry, never used the grocer
If you want 2 beds you want a dedicated.


----------



## loribell

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Thanks so much Flyerfan (and Loribell too !).  I've noted the sections.  So, is it just the 6500 building in Paddock ?  Are there some bldgs in Paddock that are not very close ? *



The 6100 building in the Paddocks doesn't seem to far from the map. The next closest would then be the 3100 in the Springs, then the 3500 in the Springs. The other 2 Paddock buildings are a bit farther. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## mommyoftwo08

Hello, we are new to SSR and possibly renting from someone to stay in a 2 bedroom unit. I'm curious if they are spread out throughout the resort, or if they are in one location. (I thought I had read somewhere that the 2 bedrooms are closest to the Carriage House - is that correct)

Thank you very much for any assistance!


----------



## bpmorley

mommyoftwo08 said:


> Hello, we are new to SSR and possibly renting from someone to stay in a 2 bedroom unit. I'm curious if they are spread out throughout the resort, or if they are in one location. (I thought I had read somewhere that the 2 bedrooms are closest to the Carriage House - is that correct)
> 
> Thank you very much for any assistance!



They are spead out through the entire resort.


----------



## mommyoftwo08

bpmorley said:


> They are spead out through the entire resort.



Thank you!


----------



## bpmorley

mommyoftwo08 said:


> Thank you!



You're Welcome


----------



## MiaSRN62

> The 6100 building in the Paddocks doesn't seem to far from the map. The next closest would then be the 3100 in the Springs, then the 3500 in the Springs. The other 2 Paddock buildings are a bit farther.
> 
> Hope that helps!



*Helps alot Lori....thanks ! *


----------



## loribell

You are most welcome!


----------



## MAGICX2

bpmorley said:


> CP is the 4th bus stop for everything except DTD.
> It has it's own pool and it's not too far from the main pool, depending on which bldg you are in.
> Sorry, never used the grocer
> If you want 2 beds you want a dedicated.



Maybe it was the Grandstand section everyone was recommending. Just trying to get everything down before we leave in 15 days! Although we have stayed on incentive points at OKW, this is our first trip home.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

There's been a lot of talk, recently, about where to stay at SSR.  For those making decisions, this discussion from last May might help.  Some peopel had good thoughts on the subject.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1819207

We had a very good experience staying at the Grandstand this fall.  Right by our own pool and an easy walk over to the Carriage House.  It was nice to be the first stop in that you knew you'd get a seat, but I have to say that getting on the bus and taking 10-15 minutes before you leave the resort campus can be a little frustrating.


----------



## chipmunkfan

I'm checking out of SSR tomorrow   but it has been a good stay.   We stayed in a one bedroom and I have to say it is very clean.  No markings on the walls or anything, and that's hard to do when the living room is a pale yellow and the bedroom a light olive color.   My room is in Congress Park with a wonderful view of the lake.  The painters have been painting the corridors I guess getting it ready for the busy holiday season.  Oh yeah, the furniture is well built and all Thomasville so it's not the cheap laminate.  The room decor is gorgeous and I love having a fully stocked kitchen.  
I've been walking to DTD everyday which is only about 5 minutes.  Tonight I walked over and got Wolfgang Puck Express pizzas to go.  Brought them back to the room and had a delicious last night meal.
Unfortunately it was very cold this week, but besides that everything was good.  Well, except the busses.  That's another story.

I love this resort because it is clean, close to shopping/food, and just relaxing.


----------



## kikiq

lizet313 said:


> Hi everyone I will be going to SSR on Feb 11-15 and I have never gone to WDW this is my first trip. Can I get more info on SSR and WDW? What would be a great view or section to stay at in SSR? We are a party of 2 staying in a Studio. What would be the first thing to do when we arrive at SSR (WDW)?


Oh my, your first trip 

Well, after you approach WDW, see the signs and begin to feel the magic or as my niece says, "Can you feel it?" , take time to soak it in.  Check in, get your tickets and if your room isn't ready, store your luggage if you didn't drive and get on the bus to MK.  Even if you have a car, get on the bus this first time, if only to hear the recording coming into the MK one time.  I know people say that driving to MK is faster, but in my opinion, it's only faster IF you know where you are going.  If you are arriving late and don't have a lot of time until the parks close, still go to the MK and ride the monorail around the lagoon.  

Enjoy!!!


----------



## loribell

kikiq said:


> Oh my, your first trip
> 
> Well, after you approach WDW, see the signs and begin to feel the magic or as my niece says, "Can you feel it?" , take time to soak it in.  Check in, get your tickets and if your room isn't ready, store your luggage if you didn't drive and get on the bus to MK.  Even if you have a car, get on the bus this first time, if only to hear the recording coming into the MK one time.  I know people say that driving to MK is faster, but in my opinion, it's only faster IF you know where you are going.  If you are arriving late and don't have a lot of time until the parks close, still go to the MK and ride the monorail around the lagoon.
> 
> Enjoy!!!



Just wanted to comment, while we drive to all the other parks at times we never drive to the MK. I hate having to park and then still have to get on the monorail or boat to get the rest of the way to the park. I would never think it was faster to drive to the MK.


----------



## Silver Queen

MAGICX2,
     We are arriving on Dec. 8 and this will also be our first trip home.  We are two adults and will be staying in a studio.  I requested Grandstand but I think we'll be happy anywhere.  I hope that you have a sparkling, magical trip!


----------



## realfam

Were arriving at SSR on Dec 11th. (can't wait)


----------



## georgemoe

Silver Queen said:


> MAGICX2,
> We are arriving on Dec. 8 and this will also be our first trip home.  We are two adults and will be staying in a studio.  I requested Grandstand but I think we'll be happy anywhere.  I hope that you have a sparkling, magical trip!





realfam said:


> Were arriving at SSR on Dec 11th. (can't wait)



I hope you both have a wonderful time!

DW and I will visit home for the first time in 8 days. Yes, the single digit dance. We can't wait. We have a dedicated 2BR and requested Grandstand. We are treating my sister and her husband on this trip. We've never been during the holidays and they have never been to WDW at all. I have a slight feeling that jaws will drop.


----------



## yaksack

allaboutmm said:


> Just got back from a great split-stay between SSR & OKW. Took a spin down the river to check out the new treehouses. They look like their coming right along. I think that 2/9 is when you can start to reserve them-BUT don't quote me!!!



Did you like SSR or OKW better?  Our kids will be 4 and 9 at time of travel and I want them to enjoy the resort.


----------



## chipmunkfan

The most magical thing happened to me at the Congress Park bus stop.....
DH and I walked up to the stop and there was a cast member there emptying the trash and cleaning.  We started talking to her and this guy shows up and looks like her manager and starts to talk to her, so we both turned away not listening.  All of the sudden he said to us so congratulations....we looked at him dumbfounded because we thought he was talking to the castmember and he was actually surprising us with a magical award.  He gave us a castmember exclusive tinker bell pin and a magical moment certificate  .  They said they do this about once a month to guests staying at SSR.  What a wonderful experience and a good start to the day!!!


----------



## allaboutmm

yaksack said:


> Did you like SSR or OKW better?  Our kids will be 4 and 9 at time of travel and I want them to enjoy the resort.



Each were great....sorry I know that sounds like a cop-out answer to your question. Our children were not with us this time (6,10,&13),but will be there in October at SSR with us. I have no doubt that they will have a super time.  I truely think you can't go wrong with either. Sorry, I am sure this wasn't that helpful. Hope you and your family have a safe, fun trip!!!!


----------



## ont/ohana

HI Yaksack and allaboutmm, 
SSR is our kids 11 and 8, favourite spot!!  They love riding the boat to DTD and they LOVE the grandstand spray pad!!  There are horses that turn around and you can spay your parents!!!LOL,  We have stayed at OKW but the kids keep asking to go back to SSR.  
The communty hall has lots of crafts and they love the slide at hot rocks springs pool.  OKW was wonderful but we had a room a little to far from the main pool but the kids loved the sand pit and playground at the one quiet pool.

So I guess it's up to you!!  Good luck, oh they also like the option of walking to DTD too!


----------



## mamaprincess

georgemoe said:


> DW and I will visit home for the first time in 8 days. Yes, the single digit dance. We can't wait. We have a dedicated 2BR and requested Grandstand. We are treating my sister and her husband on this trip. We've never been during the holidays and they have never been to WDW at all. I have a slight feeling that jaws will drop.



Jaws will definitely drop!  WDW and Christmas together is unbelievably magical!  You all are going to just love it so much.  Just take it all in.  Enjoy every moment. 

You may want to attend Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  The parade and fireworks are just fantastic.  The special shows, the free hot chocolate and cookies and very short weight times for rides just make this a great night and it just really gets you in the holiday spirit.  

I'm sure you won't miss the Osbourne lights at Disney Studios.  

Check out the Ginger bread house at the Grand Floridian.  Just visit the deluxe resorts in general.  They all have extra special magic for the holidays.


----------



## yaksack

How does SSR compare to the BCV?


----------



## edk35

yaksack said:


> How does SSR compare to the BCV?



To me there is no comparison. These are two completely different resorts/styles. We are SSR owners and just got back last night from a week at SSR. We had a wonderful stay in the Grand Stand area.  We also stayed at BCV this past July for 5 nights and absolutely LOVED IT. TO me personally....BCV is a great summer/warmer months of year place to  try/stay. We loved everything about the BCV. It is more a hotel style....where you have to go inside to get to your rooms/villas where as SSR is not. I love SSR and have stayed there 3 times thus far. I love the closeness to DTD and yet BCV has the great advantage of the back entrance location into EC and the Boardwalk area. SAB is the best pool ever and their pool activities are great too for the kids. My kids ages 18, 15 and 9 want to stay at BCV next summer again. I think the location of BCV might appeal to some while SSR lovers enjoy the closeness to DTD. To me these two resorts are like comparing apples to oranges. I like apples and oranges and I like BCV and SSR.


----------



## florep1

I agree with PP.  BCV is a summer resort for us too.  That is unless you're going to F&W which will be in our very distant future as we have school age kids.  We'll be at SSR this Christmas.  I had a chance to switch to BWV for part of our stay at 7 months but opted against it.  I figured, the convenience of parking close by would be nice for the crowded holiday week.  We're looking forward to also doing Cirque and maybe Ice!  this stay so this is the most logical choice for our family.

21 days and counting


----------



## edk35

florep1 said:


> I agree with PP.  BCV is a summer resort for us too.  That is unless you're going to F&W which will be in our very distant future as we have school age kids.  We'll be at SSR this Christmas.  I had a chance to switch to BWV for part of our stay at 7 months but opted against it.  I figured, the convenience of parking close by would be nice for the crowded holiday week.  We're looking forward to also doing Cirque and maybe Ice!  this stay so this is the most logical choice for our family.
> 
> 21 days and counting



Yes I agree with you too. Unless you are going to F & W.....BCV is more for warmer weather..at least for us. Have a great Christmas trip.


----------



## Sheribo

yaksack said:


> How does SSR compare to the BCV?



We have recently stayed at both and they each have their strong points. We enjoyed our stay at BCV since we were doing the parks and it's so close to Epcot & HS.  The walk to transportation can be a bit far since bus stops are limited. BCV was more hotel like. The rooms are very similar but the buildings are compact.  We prefer SSR since it's more spread out.  It certainly seems less crowded even at the busiest times.  It just feels more relaxed.


----------



## supersuperwendy

We are finally planning our first trip to SSR in august!  We need a dedicated two bedroom...what is a good area to request when traveling without a car and three kids who love to swim??? thanks!


----------



## edk35

supersuperwendy said:


> We are finally planning our first trip to SSR in august!  We need a dedicated two bedroom...what is a good area to request when traveling without a car and three kids who love to swim??? thanks!




We love staying at the Grand Stand. It has it's own themed pool and also very close to the Carriage House and main pool with the slide. The GS area is the first stop picked up and the first one dropped off from the parks. We loved that. Have fun.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

supersuperwendy said:


> We are finally planning our first trip to SSR in august!  We need a dedicated two bedroom...what is a good area to request when traveling without a car and three kids who love to swim??? thanks!



I would request Congress Park, the Springs, or Grandstand. If you think of a triangle, Grandstand is located at the bottom left point, CP sits at the bottom right point, the main pool sits in between Grandstandto the left of the main pool, the main pool sits in the center, and Grandstand and CP, and the Springs sits at the top point. 

Here are my thoughts on location:
* CP is the closest to DTD and has a beautiful quiet pool right across from DTD. It is also close to the main pool. Personally, it's my favorite section. This is a pic of the pool and a view of DTD from the pool:











* The Springs does not have its own pool, but sits right across from the main pool. The two Springs buildings sit on a pond, and there's a walking path around the pond. This is DH's favorite section. This pic was taken from our balcony:






* The Grandstand is beautiful, and sits on the other side of the main pool, and has its own quiet pool. Sorry I don't have any pics of Grandstand, but I found a pic of the pool and of the fountain spray area. It's fun for kids.

http://allears.net/acc/ss215.jpg
http://allears.net/acc/ss218.jpg

Hope this helps, and enjoy your trip! SSR is a beautiful resort.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Thanks guys!  I can't wait to see it all in person!


----------



## Sheribo

supersuperwendy said:


> Thanks guys!  I can't wait to see it all in person!



Wow!  I love the photo in your signature.  It would make a beautiful desktop.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Haha..it is my desktop!  I found it online!  PM me your email and I will forward it to you!


----------



## addsomebling

I'm still loving SSR but have a question.  Upon closer look, I'm noticing signs of use that I haven't seen when I've stayed in the other resorts.  On the bathroom vanity in the 2QBR there's sticky stuff on the front with makeup and other stuff on there.  I didn't notice it before because it's not the room I'm staying in.  DH & I have the KBR.  I'm also noticing that the walls and doors around the knob area are dirty.  Thank goodness I brought Fantastic cleaning spray, but I don't feel like I should have to wash down all the walls on my vacation either.  I do like to make sure all the counter services, appliances & bathroom vanity areas are clean so that's why I bring my own cleaner and Lysol.  I'm not at all OCD about cleaning either, but I want to make sure the next person has a nice clean place and I'm able to clean up after we have breakfast.  I typically don't complain, but I will be taking photos and letting Disney know about what I found.  I'd hate for someone else to walk into that.  I have three girls ages 5, 7 & 8mos so I'm sure some of the prints could have come from them, but not on every wall surface and they don't walk around with filthy hands.  Other than that, I don't have any complaints.

We visited Epcot today.  It was a chilly day but we are from Upstate NY so 64 is nice for us.  We have been getting so much out of our vacation and love it.  I may look at the dining plan again for next year and consider not getting it.  We eat so much because we paid for it, but we have been getting fruit for the dessert and that works out well for the kids to snack on later even though we get another snack too.  I wish they would give a choice between appetizer and dessert.  On the other hand, there's a lot of places and dinners we would not have chosen without the meal plan.  We like steak so I make sure to fine some nice places with steak options that accept the meal plan.

We ate at Cape May for dinner and it was fabulous.  It's a clambake buffet style.  Everyone in our party loved it.  My DD (7) loves clams so she was in heaven.  I highly recommend it.  We make sure to visit that rest. every visit.  They also have a character breakfast.

It does seem to be a bit busier than I expected.  I've always heard the crowds die down the week after Thanksgiving, be we are really enjoying our time here and can't wait to come back.  I am so pleased we made the decision to become VCMs.

I can't wait to go to AK tomorrow.  We have Thrus. as a free day so I made a list of everything we didn't see and sights/rides we want to revisit.


----------



## edk35

addsomebling said:


> I'm still loving SSR but have a question.  Upon closer look, I'm noticing signs of use that I haven't seen when I've stayed in the other resorts.  On the bathroom vanity in the 2QBR there's sticky stuff on the front with makeup and other stuff on there.  I didn't notice it before because it's not the room I'm staying in.  DH & I have the KBR.  I'm also noticing that the walls and doors around the knob area are dirty.  Thank goodness I brought Fantastic cleaning spray, but I don't feel like I should have to wash down all the walls on my vacation either.  I do like to make sure all the counter services, appliances & bathroom vanity areas are clean so that's why I bring my own cleaner and Lysol.  I'm not at all OCD about cleaning either, but I want to make sure the next person has a nice clean place and I'm able to clean up after we have breakfast.  I typically don't complain, but I will be taking photos and letting Disney know about what I found.  I'd hate for someone else to walk into that.  I have three girls ages 5, 7 & 8mos so I'm sure some of the prints could have come from them, but not on every wall surface and they don't walk around with filthy hands.  Other than that, I don't have any complaints.
> 
> We visited Epcot today.  It was a chilly day but we are from Upstate NY so 64 is nice for us.  We have been getting so much out of our vacation and love it.  I may look at the dining plan again for next year and consider not getting it.  We eat so much because we paid for it, but we have been getting fruit for the dessert and that works out well for the kids to snack on later even though we get another snack too.  I wish they would give a choice between appetizer and dessert.  On the other hand, there's a lot of places and dinners we would not have chosen without the meal plan.  We like steak so I make sure to fine some nice places with steak options that accept the meal plan.
> 
> We ate at Cape May for dinner and it was fabulous.  It's a clambake buffet style.  Everyone in our party loved it.  My DD (7) loves clams so she was in heaven.  I highly recommend it.  We make sure to visit that rest. every visit.  They also have a character breakfast.
> 
> It does seem to be a bit busier than I expected.  I've always heard the crowds die down the week after Thanksgiving, be we are really enjoying our time here and can't wait to come back.  I am so pleased we made the decision to become VCMs.
> 
> I can't wait to go to AK tomorrow.  We have Thrus. as a free day so I made a list of everything we didn't see and sights/rides we want to revisit.




What section are you in?? We have stayed in CP once....which was Aug. 07 and then GS the past two trips. We felt like CP was a bit worn but I am pretty sure CP was one of the first sections too.


----------



## corinnak

So I love it and I own it.  And I have a new favorite-ish section.  We got a beautiful 2 bedroom in building 58 in the Paddock - a section I never thought I would be that wild about, but we really enjoyed this location.  Right near the bus stop and quiet pool.  A short walk over to the main pool via the fun bridge.  The chance, if you just miss your bus, to dash across the bridge and catch it on the way out of the resort.  And the best bus stop on all of Disney Property:  it has restrooms! 

I also got to enjoy the Spa for the first time.  What a lovely amenity to have within our resort.  I can not believe how wonderful the changing room even was!  I'm definitely going to plan to visit again in the future.  It was Mamaprincess on TV who finally convinced me I should give it a try.   

After the SSR stay was over, my son and I moved to POFQ, which is our favorite moderate resort, and it was, sadly, quite a let down.  The room felt small and dark, the buildings less pristine.  The elevators had a rubberized flooring and made me wonder "Where are the beautiful golden tiles??"  It was fine after the initial transition.  I must say, if you need to add on a few extra days at a regular old resort, do it at the start of your trip!


----------



## Diznee4me

I do love this resort but I sure do wish the bus service was better. It seems everytime I am there that I wait for a bus for a minimum of 20 minutes, no matter where I am going to.


----------



## wic0721

My family stayed at SSR 11/16 - 11/23 we were in units 3141 and 3143 and we absolutely loved the place.   We used Interval and exchanged our points from another Timeshare.   SSR is gorgeous, and hopefully when we exchange our points again, we get to stay there again.


----------



## Renysmom

Do the boats at SSR go anywhere besides DTD?  I thought I read they went to another resort?

We are heading there in 81 days for our first DVC stay on developer points.  Can't wait..


----------



## edk35

Renysmom said:


> Do the boats at SSR go anywhere besides DTD?  I thought I read they went to another resort?
> 
> We are heading there in 81 days for our first DVC stay on developer points.  Can't wait..



I know that you can take the boat from DTD to OKW and that boat also stops at SSR. You can also take another boat from DTD to POR and POFQ. The SSR treehouse villas are being built so you can always check them out via the boat rides from DTD to OKW or the other two resorts.


----------



## tomandrobin

wic0721 said:


> My family stayed at SSR 11/16 - 11/23 we were in units 3141 and 3143 and we absolutely loved the place.   We used Interval and exchanged our points from another Timeshare.   SSR is gorgeous, and hopefully when we exchange our points again, we get to stay there again.



Bad news....as of Jan 1st DVC is switching to RCI.


----------



## BlakeNJ

It was our first stay as owners at SSR!  We were in the Grandstand Section and loved it!  The pool was beautiful and the kids really loved the horse water play area!  We had a golf course view, first floor.  

Our room was very clean and well kept.  We made dinner two nights of our stay in the villa.  It made for very relaxing evenings.  I didn't find the resort overly crowded as I thought I might but I'm sure it has to do with the layout of the property.  We visited BCV and although I love it there, the lobby was jammed!  It just didn't feel as relaxing as coming home to SSR.  

Here are a few pictures I took while walking around the resort.  Most walks were very early in the morning when my 15 month old woke up!!

our view--very cool to see a hot air balloon early in the am!










My DS6 and I made this wreath for our door. It was a surprise for the family and made finding our villa very easy! I used a magnetic hook and put a piece of paper behind the hook to protect the door.





And finally, on our last morning, the tree was up in the lobby!


----------



## loribell

I love that wreath.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Visited SSR last week for the 2nd time, and once again, loved it!!!

You guys have a great home resort, absolutely beautiful!!!

Spent 4 nights in Grandstand area (as requested) in a HA studio, great location and room facing the pool.

Then spent 1 night in the Springs (building nearest the preview center) in 1BR, again great location and room with water view.

Buses were efficient, and Christmas trimmings were a great delight! We really like AP for all meals!


----------



## Coach81

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Visited SSR last week for the 2nd time, and once again, loved it!!!
> 
> You guys have a great home resort, absolutely beautiful!!!
> 
> Spent 4 nights in Grandstand area (as requested) in a HA studio, great location and room facing the pool.
> 
> Then spent 1 night in the Springs (building nearest the preview center) in 1BR, again great location and room with water view.
> 
> Buses were efficient, and Christmas trimmings were a great delight! We really like AP for all meals!



Glad you like my "home", coach!  We'll be there in just over 2 months!  Ha ha ha...


----------



## corinnak

Renysmom said:


> Do the boats at SSR go anywhere besides DTD?  I thought I read they went to another resort?



OKW and SSR share the DTD boat.  Last time I used it, it stopped at Saratoga both directions, so you could get on a boat headed for Downtown Disney or a boat headed for Old Key West.  If you want to go to the Port Orleans resorts, you do have to ride to the Marketplace dock first.  The boats no longer run directly to the West Side from Saratoga Springs, either.  Just Marketplace.  However, once you are at the SSR boat dock, it is about a 5 minute walk or 10 minute stroll over to the West Side - careful of the golf carts, though!

Have a great trip!


----------



## yaksack

tomandrobin said:


> Bad news....as of Jan 1st DVC is switching to RCI.



What is RCI?


----------



## RachelTori

yaksack said:


> What is RCI?



This was published 12/2 (I can't remember the source )

"Disney Vacation Club announced today a new multi-year affiliation relationship with Group RCI, the global leader in vacation exchange. This new agreement allows subscribing members access to a broad array of exciting vacation opportunities. Effective January 1, 2009, RCI will become the exclusive third-party exchange provider for Disney Vacation Club, enrolling Disney Vacation Club's more than 135,000 member families into RCI's global exchange network. Through RCI, Disney Vacation Club Members will be able to enjoy vacations at a variety of destinations across six continents and 25 countries and will have access to a significantly broader range of resort experiences, including more all-inclusive options, more nightly exchanges than ever before and even a selection of luxurious, high-end fractional properties. Similarly, RCI’s more than 3.6 million members will now also enjoy the opportunity to exchange into Disney Vacation Club resorts and may rent at Disney Vacation Club resorts throughout the year."


So, according to the *source*, I guess RCI is "the global leader in vacation exchange"!


----------



## Mike©

Live webcam running from SSR right now. See link below.


----------



## BlakeNJ

loribell said:


> I love that wreath.




Thanks!


----------



## Mischa

RachelTori said:


> This was published 12/2 (I can't remember the source )
> 
> "Disney Vacation Club announced today a new multi-year affiliation relationship with Group RCI, the global leader in vacation exchange. This new agreement allows subscribing members access to a broad array of exciting vacation opportunities. Effective January 1, 2009, RCI will become the exclusive third-party exchange provider for Disney Vacation Club, enrolling Disney Vacation Club's more than 135,000 member families into RCI's global exchange network. Through RCI, Disney Vacation Club Members will be able to enjoy vacations at a variety of destinations across six continents and 25 countries and will have access to a significantly broader range of resort experiences, including more all-inclusive options, more nightly exchanges than ever before and even a selection of luxurious, high-end fractional properties. Similarly, RCIs more than 3.6 million members will now also enjoy the opportunity to exchange into Disney Vacation Club resorts and may rent at Disney Vacation Club resorts throughout the year."
> 
> 
> So, according to the *source*, I guess RCI is "the global leader in vacation exchange"!



So...what does this actually mean for us DVCers?


----------



## mecllap

From what I've read -- it means you won't have access to II resorts after Jan. 1, 2009 (unless they're dual-affiliated).  There's a lot of discussion about it on the TUG timeshare users group (tug2.net) boards.
And it definitely means that we II'ers will no longer be able to try to exchange into DVC (which I am sad about).

There's a long thread on here also:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2023452


----------



## tomandrobin

BlakeNJ said:


> It was our first stay as owners at SSR!  We were in the Grandstand Section and loved it!  The pool was beautiful and the kids really loved the horse water play area!  We had a golf course view, first floor.
> 
> Our room was very clean and well kept.  We made dinner two nights of our stay in the villa.  It made for very relaxing evenings.  I didn't find the resort overly crowded as I thought I might but I'm sure it has to do with the layout of the property.  We visited BCV and although I love it there, the lobby was jammed!  It just didn't feel as relaxing as coming home to SSR.



Thanks for posting the Pictures! SSR is and will always be our favorite resort!


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

We are here at SSR right now!!!   We are in the Carousel section and it has worked out just fine for us staying in this area.  I had requested the Grandstand and we could have gotten a villa in that area but it wasn't ready when we checked in but there were 1 bedrooms ready in the Carousel area and we decided to give it a try instead of waiting.  After 3 days of switching resorts 3 times and living out of our suitcases we just wanted to get in the room and get settled.  Yesterday our DD woke up with the stomach flu so I had an opportunity to take a nice long walk through the grounds and check out all of the areas and take pictures. It took me less than 10 minutes to get from our room to the Artists Palette and that was with stopping and taking some pictures on the way.  The pool at the Paddocks is not far at all.  I think that the furthest area in Congress Park could be just as long as a walk to the main resort area as the Carousel is too.  

I had walked through the Artisits Palette yesterday morning around 9am and it didn't seem too congested.  DH and I went back for a late lunch, around 1:30pm and again not very conngested.  We shared a Ceasar salad, potato cheese soup and the Cheeseburger Flatbread and all were very good  

During my walk I was able to walk very close to where the Treehouse Villas are and now I really can't wait to stay in one of them!  I did take quite a few pictures and will post them after we get home next week.


----------



## tomandrobin

We arrive Saturday for 9 wonderful days!!!!! 

Can't wait to take a little walk around the resort myself!!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tomandrobin said:


> We arrive Saturday for 9 wonderful days!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to take a little walk around the resort myself!!
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


Tom, get some pics of the resort if you can...walking paths, pools(esp. Grandstand pool), health club work out room, etc. I am anxious to try SSR sometime! Merry Christmas back 'atcha!


----------



## mtmbyck

Post Lots of pics please!! I hope you have a magical holiday season at SSR.


----------



## manntra

Have a great time!   I will be there in 19 days!   
p.s.  Hope your daughter is feeling better!


----------



## PSC

I took a walk with my camera while others took a nap- enjoy!


----------



## Dizma

Is there any word from concierge about events for NYE?
Thanks!


----------



## oakmanner

Nice pictures...Thanks!

Merry Christmas! 


Dennis-


----------



## 3amigos

Thanks for the pictures, can't wait to be there!


----------



## SSRJen

Thanks for all the photos. It is amazing how much more of the resort we have left to explore. I love that we will have new things to see for many visit to come.


----------



## ILuvCrush

Hi there SSR lovers!!!

I love all the pics, and am browsing thru the thread checking them all out.   I just booked a DP 1BR stay at SSR for July.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to where would be the best (or top 2-3 locations) to stay???  I know I prefer a balcony, so I want a 'higher' room.  What do you say??

thanks!
Paula


----------



## Diznee4me

I just got back from 5 nights at SSR! Great trip but sad to leave. Is it me or is the bus service better? I love this resort and the only problem or complaint I ever had was the bus service was the worst. Before this trip I would wait an average of 15 minutes for a bus to come. At first I thought it was just bad luck but trip after trip it was the same. This trip was different. Each day it was about a 5 minute wait for my bus! The same for the trip back (well, except one night leaving MK after MVMCP)! Did my luck change or am I right?


----------



## Sheribo

PSC - Where is this walkway?



PSC said:


>


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Diznee4me said:


> I just got back from 5 nights at SSR! Great trip but sad to leave. Is it me or is the bus service better? I love this resort and the only problem or complaint I ever had was the bus service was the worst. Before this trip I would wait an average of 15 minutes for a bus to come. At first I thought it was just bad luck but trip after trip it was the same. This trip was different. Each day it was about a 5 minute wait for my bus! The same for the trip back (well, except one night leaving MK after MVMCP)! Did my luck change or am I right?



I would say your luck changed, so many things can screw up the buses. We just got back from two weeks at SSR and after the first week we gave up on the buses and went back to using the car. 

Having spoken with the Disney Transport person who was controlling / monitoring the buses at SSR one morning, basically she was sending a bus for each park out every 20 mins. If the bus arrived at the resort early she would park it up in the Grandstand car park until it was time to send it, it she got an extra bus she again parked it up in case one didn't turn up on time. It didn't matter that there were 20 people waiting for a bus at the Grandstand station, it wasn't setting off until it was time! 

Once the bus sets off around the resort many things can delay it, the number of guests waiting at each stop and guests needing special assistance are obvious things. On one occasion it took us nearly 30 minutes to get out of the resort after leaving the Grandstand station, the next bus to the same park actually passed us at the Springs bus stop and left before us. 

We too had a major wait at the Magic Kingdom one evening after MVMCP (December 9th), we waited about 40 mins until the first bus turned up and that was only with the intervention of the bus supervisors due to the length of the queue. It took 5 buses to clear the queue completely and was nearly 1.30am when we got back to our room. 



Sheribo said:


> PSC - Where is this walkway?



The walkway runs across the lake between the Springs and Paddock sections of SSR, to give you a better idea of it's location, in the background of the picture you can see a green building, behind that is the carriage house (check in) and behind the fountain to the left of the green building is the pool and Artist's Pallete


----------



## Sheribo

Paulieuk1969 said:


> The walkway runs across the lake between the Springs and Paddock sections of SSR, to give you a better idea of it's location, in the background of the picture you can see a green building, behind that is the carriage house (check in) and behind the fountain to the left of the green building is the pool and Artist's Pallete



Thanks!  We have stayed in the Springs 3 times and knew there was a small walkway but had not idea it was that long.  We are staying in Congress Park in 2009 and was hoping to see the walkway to DTD.  From the maps it looks like you take a path to a roadway and then walk over a bridge on the side of the road.


----------



## florep1

Just got back from our  first 8 day DVC stay at Grandstand and loved it!  Room was in great shape, location couldn't have been any better, right next to the pool, and a few steps from the bus stop, and not too far of a walk to Carriage House.  Used bust transport the whole time and longest wait for a bus was 15 min, several times, we saw busses doubled up for MK and Epcot for their EMH days.  Now looking forward to our summer trip.


----------



## Ali and boyz

have some of the newer rooms got 3 bathrooms    have read conflicting things so now totally confused.  I know the new AKL have 3 bathrooms but didn't think any at SSR had.


----------



## disneymomof2boyz

subbing..we'll be here in April...


----------



## allaboutmm

With a cold front coming to New England later in the week........wish I was going "home" soon  !


----------



## twinklebug

allaboutmm said:


> With a cold front coming to New England later in the week........wish I was going "home" soon  !



Ow - too painful to even think about the 13 degrees they're predicting for Friday. We got back on the 5th from a WONDERFUL stay at SSR. Going from 72-82 days down to 20 hurt physically. I'm starting to toughen back up.

SSR owners - you have a ~beautiful~ resort! I must say, I was fearful that it'd be like OKW (which is beautiful in it's own right, but not for us as it's very spread out) My fears were unfounded and we were just close enough to everything to be happy. Pictures, as well framed as they might be, do not do the resort justice. You really need that 3d effect to get the right feeling. It's just relaxation mixed with a bit of disney magic here and there at it's best.


----------



## cmom

I promise to go back and read all the posts but I'm just to excited to have to wait till I have time.

I bought into DVC in Dec on the Disney Magic and we were given Developer points to use at SSR. ( we bought AKV). 

We never thought we would ever get to stay at a place so great due to money. But we now have the chance to try all the resorts if we want. 

Please tell me any thing I MUST see at the resort. I have never even seen it this will be a huge adventure for us. We are getting a 2 bedroom villa. Any thoughts on them also? 

The walk to DTD. Is it a long walk? My dad is not able to do ALOT of walking( he will be enjoying the resort while were at parks) . Im Not sure if it is a good idea to have him walk to DTD or just drive over,.

THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## Coach81

Finally headed HOME in just over a month... we are soooo excited


----------



## monami7

1 week from today we will be checking into our 2 BR at SSR!!!!
I am so excited! We have never stayed in our home!


----------



## disneybride96

Paulieuk1969 said:


> We too had a major wait at the Magic Kingdom one evening after MVMCP (December 9th), we waited about 40 mins until the first bus turned up and that was only with the intervention of the bus supervisors due to the length of the queue. It took 5 buses to clear the queue completely and was nearly 1.30am when we got back to our room.



Oh yea...I think I saw you in line!   That was quite the fiasco...I though I was staying back at the value resorts that night!


----------



## realfam

We'll be checking into SSR on January 27.   We were just there at christmas and were lucky enough to book another trip in jan.  Can't wait to get there


----------



## monami7

Quick question.  We want to request congress park with DTD view.  Where and when should I call to do this?
Thanks
Heidi


----------



## disneymomof2boyz

April will be my first time staying at SSR and I was wondering if someone could someone help me choose a building? I was thinking of requesting the Grandstand or Springs area due to thr themed pools in that area. What order do the busses come at SSR? Which section is picked up first and last? 
Open to any suggestions....thanks!


----------



## MAGICX2

disneymomof2boyz said:


> April will be my first time staying at SSR and I was wondering if someone could someone help me choose a building? I was thinking of requesting the Grandstand or Springs area due to thr themed pools in that area. What order do the busses come at SSR? Which section is picked up first and last?
> Open to any suggestions....thanks!


We were at SSR 12/6-12/13. We stayed in the Grandstand section. Our room was right beside the pool. It was very convienent to the Main House and a bus stop was about 200yards away. We were always the first on and first off. Never had a problem getting a seat. The buses in general at SSR are few and far between. Not very happy with the bus service here. Never waited less than 25 min. for a bus.


----------



## monami7

WOW! 25 minutes may make us cram in our van with 8 people!  That is crazy!  I have heard some people have better luck than others with the buses.


----------



## kaysmommie

We are staying at SSR this May.  I have questions about where we check in for our flight for those of you that fly Southwest.  We will need to check in 24 hours before our flight and print boarding passes.  Is there a concierge that can do this for us.  We don't want to have to bring a laptop all the way to Disney.  Maybe I should just add internet to DH's phone  for the trip.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dawn414

kaysmommie said:


> We are staying at SSR this May.  I have questions about where we check in for our flight for those of you that fly Southwest.  We will need to check in 24 hours before our flight and print boarding passes.  Is there a concierge that can do this for us.  We don't want to have to bring a laptop all the way to Disney.  Maybe I should just add internet to DH's phone  for the trip.  Thanks in advance.



We just put reminders on our phone and log onto the site 24 hours out. I think they might have a computer you can use hut then I course you'd have to be at the hotel. J think there may also be a cost to use the terminal. Not sure though since we always use our iphone to check in. Good luck.


----------



## tjhsr

kaysmommie said:


> We are staying at SSR this May.  I have questions about where we check in for our flight for those of you that fly Southwest.  We will need to check in 24 hours before our flight and print boarding passes.  Is there a concierge that can do this for us.  We don't want to have to bring a laptop all the way to Disney.  Maybe I should just add internet to DH's phone  for the trip.  Thanks in advance.



we allwas fly SW and we would have someone at the front desk do our check-in.we now use our smart phone to check in so we don't have to worry about where we will be 24hrs in advance.then we get the boarding passes printed later.


----------



## BlakeNJ

disneymomof2boyz said:


> April will be my first time staying at SSR and I was wondering if someone could someone help me choose a building? I was thinking of requesting the Grandstand or Springs area due to thr themed pools in that area. What order do the busses come at SSR? Which section is picked up first and last?
> Open to any suggestions....thanks!



We stayed in the Grandstand Building 8200.  It was perfect.  Right by the pool and close to the bus stop!

Enjoy!


----------



## BlakeNJ

kaysmommie said:


> We are staying at SSR this May.  I have questions about where we check in for our flight for those of you that fly Southwest.  We will need to check in 24 hours before our flight and print boarding passes.  Is there a concierge that can do this for us.  We don't want to have to bring a laptop all the way to Disney.  Maybe I should just add internet to DH's phone  for the trip.  Thanks in advance.



I was in the lobby and saw a CM print off boarding passes for a guest. I don't think you'll have a problem at all.
Enjoy!!


----------



## BlakeNJ

kaysmommie said:


> We are staying at SSR this May.  I have questions about where we check in for our flight for those of you that fly Southwest.  We will need to check in 24 hours before our flight and print boarding passes.  Is there a concierge that can do this for us.  We don't want to have to bring a laptop all the way to Disney.  Maybe I should just add internet to DH's phone  for the trip.  Thanks in advance.



I was in the lobby and saw a CM print off boarding passes for a guest. I don't think you'll have a problem at all.
Enjoy!!


----------



## KLEONARD

Photos from the Goofy's Challenge trip, 01-08 to 01-14 at SSR.


----------



## kaysmommie

Thanks everyone, you are a helpful group .  I guess we will probably just check in with our phone and then print the boarding passes later. I wish SW had assigned seats.  Looking forward to trying SSR.  We did the DVC tour in October and we loved it there.  This stay is on rented points to try DVC out.  Hopefully it convince my DH that we really need to own a piece of Disney!


----------



## KLEONARD

A few more from SSR 01-08 to 01-14


----------



## realfam

Great pics!!!!!!!  We'll be there on tuesday


----------



## Disney_Mama

Hoping to be back home at SSR on March 28th for a girls only long weekend....To celebrate turning 29 for the 11th time.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I know this has probably been asked, but I don't want to go back, hope you'll forgive me.  With the main pool being closed for renno. in March, I am thinking our favorite Grandstands pool will be pretty busy - we are traveling without kids.  Could anyone tell me if the Congress park area has a pool, and is there a pool bar?


----------



## Brenle

We were there last May.  No pool bar at Congress Park at that time.  But depending on where in Congress Park you stay, Artist Palette is not too far away.


----------



## Dano2007

If you have an internet enabled phone, you can check in on your phone with just your confirmation number.  That will give you your boarding number.  You can then print your pass out at the airport or the baggage check stand at the bell desk:  mobile.southwest.com


----------



## lizet313

I will be going to SSR in two weeks and two days. I am very excited.


----------



## disneyaggies

We too are new members (6-08).  I can't wait to spend our Christmas at are home away from home!  First time ever for a destination Christmas.  12-22 to 12-27


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Going back home in May
Last 2 times we have stayed Grandstand...thinking about not requesting anything! lol
However, since that is so not me...what are some of everyone's fave areas and why? Thanks


----------



## DisneyBride'03

disneyaggies said:


> We too are new members (6-08).  I can't wait to spend our Christmas at are home away from home!  First time ever for a destination Christmas.  12-22 to 12-27



Welcome home and Congrats!


----------



## disneymomof2boyz

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Going back home in May
> Last 2 times we have stayed Grandstand...thinking about not requesting anything! lol
> However, since that is so not me...what are some of everyone's fave areas and why? Thanks



I too would like to know everyone's favorite sections....it will be our first time at SSR in April!


----------



## BlakeNJ

I have only stayed in the Grandstand section and loved it!  We were no more than a 5 minute walk to everything.


----------



## lizet313

What is there to do in SSR?


----------



## nezy

lizet313 said:


> What is there to do in SSR?


 When we were there in December we went to the various pools on property and we played Disney Trivia and other pool games-like Bingo.  the boys played basketball, ping-pong.  DD and I painted and did ceramics.  We also took a boat to DTD. We then hopped on a boat to Port Orleans-the kids wanted to eat there. On the boat on the way back the driver was kind enough to bring us directly back to SSR-not their regular route. We explored and walked around the resort and we saw a sea otter!  It is a relaxing enjoyable place.


----------



## lizet313

Oh wow sounds great. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

lizet313 said:


> What is there to do in SSR?



*Let's start with food first:*
* You must hit Turf Club. It's a little pricey, but one of the best restaurants on Dis property, IMHO.
* You can go anywhere in DTD, as you're within a 5 - 15 minute walk (depending on where you stay).
* Artist's Palette (good flatbread pizzas, sandwiches and soups)

*Recreation - If you enjoy working out...*
* Beautiful walking paths around the resort, and over to OKW.
* Great workout facility (where the spa is located).

*Spa*
* Need I say more?  

*Pools*

*Main Pool*





















*Quiet Pool*






Okay...all of these pictures are making me miss both SSR and WDW!


----------



## lizet313

Oh my that is beautiful I haven't been there yet and I miss it too  Am just scared that once I get there I wont wanna come back home . Those are beautiful breathtaking even. Thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## Liljam

I would vote for Grandstand and Springs as the Best areas with Congress Park as the third best.  Here is why:
Grandstand: 1st bus stop for all but DTD so if the bus is packed you got your seat (except in our family we give up our seats for elderly, pregnant women, etc, so I guess it's no biggie,  )
Has a nice pool of it's own, with splash area for kids, plus mug refill station.
Has an alternative walking path to DTD West that people often forget about that is pretty short (10-15 minutes leisure pace)
Not far from main area (Pool, Food) - 5 minutes or so
(This is the only place we've stayed)

The Springs:
Near all of the main activities and still fairly close to that walking path to DTD West.  

Congress Park:
DTD Marketplace path is near by, but we actually like DTD West because we go to HOB nightly for outdoor entertainment and drinks after a day in the parks.  We happen to love HOB and think it's a hidden treasure at DTD.
The views over at Congress Park of DTD are pretty cool.

Those are my picks!  If we can't get a THV for our next trip, we'll try a request for The Springs I think.


----------



## disneymomof2boyz

Thank you for all the responses! I think that we will pick the Grandstand section, as I like the idea of being the first stop on the bus route  (We also give up our seats to those in need, but it's always better being in a bus than waiting at the bus stop) And I also like the fact that there is a great pool in the Grandstand area. 
Liljam- can you "try" explaining where this walkway is? Thanks


----------



## Liljam

Someone has a great map with the walkway but I can try to explain.

The walkway is off to the right as you are coming up the main sidewalk to go to the little golf store, or back to the boat dock to take a ferry over to DTD.  There is a little wooden bridge that you have to cross and it appears that it is for golf carts only but it's not.  I think the Turf Club is visible back there too but I'm ashamed to say I didn't have time to eat there.  I was hooked on the Artist Palette's Buffalo Chicken Flatbread and Chicken Cordon Bleu Sandwiches!  Anyway, I wish I could give you a better description.  The other description I have would be to look at the main entrance where Magical Express drops off guests.  There is a bell services area located right there.  if you are facing the main entrance and bell services looking towards High Rock Springs Pool the path is slightly down the walkway to the right toward the golf course and The Grandstand.  Too funny, but one night, I got caught in the sprinklers, and I'm such a kid at heart (thank goodness!)  I was on my way to meet some other family members and I could have dodged the sprinklers if I wanted to, but instead, I realized I was all alone on a beautiful path in the middle of a resort in Disney World, so I danced in the water instead.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Liljam said:


> ...Too funny, but one night, I got caught in the sprinklers, and I'm such a kid at heart (thank goodness!)  I was on my way to meet some other family members and I could have dodged the sprinklers if I wanted to, but instead, I realized I was all alone on a beautiful path in the middle of a resort in Disney World, so I danced in the water instead.


Ahhhh...If we could all be so free spirited! You made me smile.


----------



## lizet313

Thanks for your responses I am so excited.


----------



## Liljam

Buckeye Fan said:


> Ahhhh...If we could all be so free spirited! You made me smile.



Heh, try it yourself next time you're there, you never know how much fun it can be playing in sprinklers as an adult until you're caught in the middle of them!

I was sort of surprised though that the sprinklers came on - it was around 8pm, and I would have expected them to stay off through the evening until guests are less likely to be on the path, but maybe since the golf course was closed for the evening they didn't care that they're might be pedestrians.  I tend to be sort of the sundress and flip flops kind of gal so I dried off in a matter of minutes, but someone going to PI might not have been as happy  !  

I would like to try the walking path all the way around to OKW sometime though when I'm are SSR.  I've read that a few people have done it and it's about 3 miles I think.  I think it would be a fun walking path to just relax in the early morning.  I told myself last time I was there I was going to try to visit the other DVC resorts to see them in person but I was so in love with my villa and the grounds at SSR and the closeness to DTD that I had no need to go out of the way.


----------



## mtmbyck

Ok, so staying for our first time in 5 weeks for 10 days in a dedicated 2 bedroom. Here's the dilema.

High Rock Springs will be closed our entire visit and DD9 and DD12 are so bummed out. We are also travelling with Grandma who doesn't like to walk very far. We do not have a car.

So while I originally requested Springs, I then changed my request to Congress park thinking it would be a nicer view for Grandma and there was a pool and we will stroll to DTD a few evenings. But evidently they may move the poolside activites to Grandstand so I can't decide now where to request.

Is it a crazy far walk from Congress Park to Grandstand - give me a reference point like from the Lego store to Rainforest cafe......

Thanks for the help.....


----------



## Liljam

I had saved this map when the wonderful and very knowledgeable BroganMac posted it for me.  It may be on this thread somewhere, but here it is again.  CaskBill did the measurements and it is really helpful for knowing where to go.  




I will say this.  We stayed in Grandstand area in the building where the J is located.  You can also see the "bus" icon is near by.  It took me about 10-15 to walk to DTD West, 5 minutes to High Rock Springs Pool, add maybe another 2 minutes to get to/over the pretty wooden bridge that connects you to The Paddock, didn't walk to Congress Park or to The Carousel, but I would have imagined about another 5-7 from HRS pool to either location.  From Artist's Palette, it might have taken us 3-4 minutes to get over to the DVC area, but there were a few of us and my mom was walking slower.  

If you do not stay in The Grandstand, verify that the DTD bus still runs in a backward order from the park buses (meaning GS would be last stop) and take the bus over to the pool for activities, or ask one of the bell hops to ride you over on one of the carts that you find running through out the resort.  They're more than happy to take you to anywhere, even DTD.  We just usually got the same one so we tipped him nicely each time.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

The walk from Congress Park to the Grandstand isn't impossible but I don't think you would want to do it on a regular basis.  If you are interested in the activities at the pool then maybe the Grandstand is for you.

The walk would be easy for the kids but Grandma may find it work if she doesn't like to walk.  

Grandstand is also a closer walk to the restaurants.


----------



## leeann32

We are planning our 1st trip to SSR this September 
I am debating whether or not to request a certain area?
I've looked at hundreds of pictures and every area looks beautiful!!!
I would love to be close to a bus stop & pool, but a short walk isn't a big deal
A balcony would be nice too since I have a issue with patio doors and security. Should I just be surprised? Or request CP or the grandstand? Those 2 seem the most popular.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Greetings from SSR !  I'm in studio 2505 in Congress Park and it is an awesome view.  I'm sitting here typing away on the DIS and looking out at DD (Bongos, Cirque.....).  My ground floor studio is a mere 30 feet from the lake.  Great location..........

It's chilly here !  everyone is wearing jackets/coats.  The big potted plants near the lobby are all covered up due to frost warnings.


----------



## mousiemom

man, you are so lucky!!!  i've only stayed @ SSR once and loved every moment of it!  we stayed in the grandstand section.  your view is the best!!  it is so pretty at night by the water and all the lights!  enjoy and have fun!!
mousiemom


----------



## justjudy

We just returned (about 2 hours ago!) from a wonderful 10-day stay at SSR.  We had a fabulous 1-BR in Congress Park with a perfect view of Downtown Disney.  It's a beautiful resort and we hope to return soon.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

mtmbyck said:


> Ok, so staying for our first time in 5 weeks for 10 days in a dedicated 2 bedroom. Here's the dilema.
> 
> High Rock Springs will be closed our entire visit and DD9 and DD12 are so bummed out. We are also travelling with Grandma who doesn't like to walk very far. We do not have a car.
> 
> So while I originally requested Springs, I then changed my request to Congress park thinking it would be a nicer view for Grandma and there was a pool and we will stroll to DTD a few evenings. But evidently they may move the poolside activites to Grandstand so I can't decide now where to request.
> 
> Is it a crazy far walk from Congress Park to Grandstand - give me a reference point like from the Lego store to Rainforest cafe......
> 
> Thanks for the help.....


 
I know how you feel, but maybe for opposite reasons   We are traveling without kiddos, but I like to be able to relax by the pool at Grandstand with a nice drink from the pool bar.  I don't think that smaller pool will be very relaxing when everyone has to move to that pool from high rocks - 

I was thinking about leaving the Grandstand space to people with kiddos, and requesting CP or maybe Springs, because its close to some things, but where will I get my Mai Tais?


----------



## MamaCrush

We're heading to SSR for March 6-11 (17 more days!!).  It will be our first DVC trip and we have a 2 BR reserved for myself, DH, DD(7) and DS(8).  I just read that High Rocks will be closed in all of March??!!!  The kids are going to be really upset.  Last September we stayed at Coronado Springs and they about wore out the waterslide.  Can someone make me feel better about this??  Is the Grandstand pool something special too (although I'm sure there won't be a waterslide).  Will it even be swim weather in early March??

Thanks!


----------



## realfam

There is 3 other pools on the property.  The Grandstand pool has a nice kids splash area (no water slides though).  If you are a DVC member, just hop on the ferry boat to OKW (5 minutes away) and use there wateslide (its my favourite).  I can't see them closing more than one pool at a time.
The weather should be nice for you.  We were just there in jan. and we swam several days.



MamaCrush said:


> We're heading to SSR for March 6-11 (17 more days!!).  It will be our first DVC trip and we have a 2 BR reserved for myself, DH, DD(7) and DS(8).  I just read that High Rocks will be closed in all of March??!!!  The kids are going to be really upset.  Last September we stayed at Coronado Springs and they about wore out the waterslide.  Can someone make me feel better about this??  Is the Grandstand pool something special too (although I'm sure there won't be a waterslide).  Will it even be swim weather in early March??
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## MamaCrush

realfam--  THANK YOU!  Being new to the whole DVC thing, I totally forgot about being able to hop over to OKW.  That will also give us a chance to check out another resort and the boat ride will be kind of fun.  Thanks again!

BTW-- I noticed you're from Canada... is it possible that your swim weather may be defined differently than a pansy, thin-skinned North Carolinian??   

Regardless-- I just have to remember I'll be at Disney-- and it's all good!


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

anyone have any photos of the treehouse villas?


----------



## oakmanner

BTW-- I noticed you're from Canada... is it possible that your swim weather may be defined differently than a pansy, thin-skinned North Carolinian??


----------



## oakmanner

oakmanner said:


> BTW-- I noticed you're from Canada... is it possible that your swim weather may be defined differently than a pansy, thin-skinned North Carolinian??


----------



## realfam

Were just as sensitive to cold weather or water up here in Canada 
Remember DVC tries to maintain there pools at 82 degrees, (which for some is still cool).
Enjoy!  OKW also has a beach around the pool .. very nice 





MamaCrush said:


> realfam--  THANK YOU!  Being new to the whole DVC thing, I totally forgot about being able to hop over to OKW.  That will also give us a chance to check out another resort and the boat ride will be kind of fun.  Thanks again!
> 
> BTW-- I noticed you're from Canada... is it possible that your swim weather may be defined differently than a pansy, thin-skinned North Carolinian??
> 
> Regardless-- I just have to remember I'll be at Disney-- and it's all good!


----------



## Sheribo

oakmanner said:


> BTW-- I noticed you're from Canada... is it possible that your swim weather may be defined differently than a pansy, thin-skinned North Carolinian??



Too funny!


----------



## MamaCrush

realfam said:


> There is 3 other pools on the property.  The Grandstand pool has a nice kids splash area (no water slides though).  If you are a DVC member, just hop on the ferry boat to OKW (5 minutes away) and use there wateslide (its my favourite).  I can't see them closing more than one pool at a time.
> The weather should be nice for you.  We were just there in jan. and we swam several days.




I just checked out the maps of both SSR and OKW-- I see where the boat dock is at SSR, but not OKW.  How far is the OKW pool from where we disembark the boat ferry?  I actually found out from DVC MS that the pool will be closed 3/9 through 3/27.  We're there from 3/6 to 3/11, so it looks like we'll get a bit of time at High Rock Slprings.  Yea!!  Looks like we'll get to do both!

I'm thinking we'll request the Grandstand area and hope for the best.  It seems from this thread and looking at the map it will be convenient to buses, Artist's Pallette and High Rock Springs.  Any dissenting opinions?

Thanks everyone for all your input.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

MamaCrush said:


> I just checked out the maps of both SSR and OKW-- I see where the boat dock is at SSR, but not OKW. How far is the OKW pool from where we disembark the boat ferry? I actually found out from DVC MS that the pool will be closed 3/9 through 3/27. We're there from 3/6 to 3/11, so it looks like we'll get a bit of time at High Rock Slprings. Yea!! Looks like we'll get to do both!
> 
> I'm thinking we'll request the Grandstand area and hope for the best. It seems from this thread and looking at the map it will be convenient to buses, Artist's Pallette and High Rock Springs. Any dissenting opinions?
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your input.


 
I think you'll be happy with Grandstand.  There is a path from the pool across one parking lot, past one building (if I remember right) and you are at high rocks, then just one more short walk to Artist's Palette on the right.  The bus stop is the first stop on and first stop off!

As for swimming - the average temp should be around 80 according to the weather channel, so coming from 30's - I'll be ready to swim!


----------



## mecllap

Are there horse and carriage rides at SSR?  I saw that in an older Passporter book, but haven't found any recent references to is (or photos).


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

I am confused .........which pool will be closed 3/9-3/27........SSR or OKW?


----------



## Brenle

mecllap said:


> Are there horse and carriage rides at SSR? I saw that in an older Passporter book, but haven't found any recent references to is (or photos).


 
No horse and carriage rides when we were there the past 3 years.   Sorry.


----------



## kdepot

minnieluvzmickey said:


> I am confused .........which pool will be closed 3/9-3/27........SSR or OKW?



SSR  main pool


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

kdepot said:


> SSR  main pool



Man!!!  I did not know that!  We will be there for 3 nights in March and then 2 nights at BCV........it looks like both places will be having pool issues while we are there.   What a bummer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dman67

MamaCrush said:


> I just checked out the maps of both SSR and OKW-- I see where the boat dock is at SSR, but not OKW.  How far is the OKW pool from where we disembark the boat ferry?  I



The ferry at OKW drops you off about 50 yards down the boardwalk/dock from the main pool.  It's a perfect location for picking up and exiting the ferry.  I can't say the same for SSR.  You have to hike the North 40 to get to the ferry dock.


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

So if we want to use the pool at OKW or anywhere else (pool hopping) we just go to the pool and start swimming or do we need to check in or something?


----------



## mtmbyck

Anyone know if they will still do the poolside activites at one of the other pools at SSR?? Like the poolisde games or evening movies?? I cettainly hope so becuase it isn't fair to pay premium dollar and not have most services avaialble. We are there 10 days with no main pool and 2 kids who were so pumped to play on the slide and watch evening movies from the pool.


----------



## kritter

How long is the pool at SSR closed for????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

kritter said:


> How long is the pool at SSR closed for????!!!!!!!!!!!



Closed March 9 thru March 30th. This is from Disney.......



> The High Rock Spring Pool will be closed for refurbishment March 9-30, 2009. Guests can use the three leisure pools located throughout the resort, as well as the feature pool at Disney's Old Key West.


----------



## tomandrobin

MamaCrush said:


> I'm thinking we'll request the Grandstand area and hope for the best.  It seems from this thread and looking at the map it will be convenient to buses, Artist's Pallette and High Rock Springs.  Any dissenting opinions?



Grandstand Section is our favorite section at SSR. Try and request the first two buildings, both are right next to the pool.


----------



## tomandrobin

We will be at Saratoga Springs next week, 2/25-3/2. We have requested Grandstand section and really looking forward to a "warm", kid-free, work-free and news-free getaway! 

We might pop in DHS for the ESPN Weekend, have not decided yet. 

We can't wait, we are so looking forward to head to our Disney Home!


----------



## MamaCrush

tomandrobin said:


> Grandstand Section is our favorite section at SSR. Try and request the first two buildings, both are right next to the pool.



Thanks so much!  Have made a note to do that.  Should I call Member Services on that or should I fax the resort prior to arrival?


----------



## tomandrobin

MamaCrush said:


> Thanks so much!  Have made a note to do that.  Should I call Member Services on that or should I fax the resort prior to arrival?



Tell MS you want room numbers 8101-8436 or 8501-8836


----------



## disneymomof2boyz

tomandrobin said:


> Tell MS you want room numbers 8101-8436 or 8501-8836



We are renting points from a DVC owner, and I wanted to request the Grandstand section as well. I was thinking that at check-in they would be able to accomodate my request just as when we stay in non-DVC resorts. Am I wrong in thinking this, or should I call the DVC owner and ask for him to call MS to request the Grandstand section?


----------



## MamaCrush

I understand that SSR does not have valet parking--  what's the parking situation like?  I have requested (thanks tomandrobin) the Grandstand section, preferably the two building closest to the pool (8101-8436; 8501-8836) and wondered how close we would be to our car.  If bus service is spotty while we're there, we may want to drive to the parks.  And in any event, I need to forewarn DH on how far he'll have to haul the luggage!   

Thanks!


----------



## ILuvTigger

We just came back yesterday from our vacation at SSR.  We received a free 5 night stay (along with fast passes) @ SSR when we added on at AKV.  We stayed in the Congress Park location.  To be honest, I went in with a closed mind, I didn't think I would like it there. To my surprise...everything was *PERFECT*!!  The location, decor, just the overall feeling I felt.  SSR is truly a beautiful resort.  The only thing I didn't like was the overcrowded buses, but this particular trip we had our SUV, so I didn't mind driving most of the time. Which I loved being able to do, because we visited 2 of the outlet malls.  I also loved being close to DTD and taking the boat a couple of nights, just beautiful!! I told dh our next add on will be there. I can't wait!!


----------



## kaysmommie

i have a question for all SSR owners.  We are staying at SSR on rented points.  But I decided to add 1 night since we are flying in the night before now.  If I make a cash reservation in the same type of room will I have to switch rooms? Just thought it made sense to pay the extra on a Saturday night if we would be able to get settled in.  If we would definitely have to change rooms then I might as well book any resort for the first night.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just figured I'd post photos from my most recent stay at SSR. We had a ground floor studio in Congress Park :


----------



## MiaSRN62

MORE..............


----------



## MiaSRN62

last ones.............


----------



## MAGICFOR2

MamaCrush said:


> I understand that SSR does not have valet parking-- what's the parking situation like? I have requested (thanks tomandrobin) the Grandstand section, preferably the two building closest to the pool (8101-8436; 8501-8836) and wondered how close we would be to our car. If bus service is spotty while we're there, we may want to drive to the parks. And in any event, I need to forewarn DH on how far he'll have to haul the luggage!
> 
> Thanks!


 
There are parking lots at each section - the Grandstand parking lot was right next to two of the buildings - Ours was one - 3400 building.  Not far to walk at all.  And you are smart to take a car if you can.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Thanks MiaSRN62 for posting all of your pics...they're all very lovely.  My fav is your view at sunset!


----------



## kaysmommie

kaysmommie said:


> i have a question for all SSR owners.  We are staying at SSR on rented points.  But I decided to add 1 night since we are flying in the night before now.  If I make a cash reservation in the same type of room will I have to switch rooms? Just thought it made sense to pay the extra on a Saturday night if we would be able to get settled in.  If we would definitely have to change rooms then I might as well book any resort for the first night.  Thanks in advance.



Anyone know??


----------



## rkpatteson

I'm headed next week and have stayed at SSR once before, 2 yrs ago in the Springs section...I can't remember, what's the bus order at SSR?  I was thinking about trying a new section, like Congress Park, for the DTD view and since there is a playground for my kids, but I still don't want to be a long walk from main pool...3 kids and an inpatient hubby- what a combo!!!

Tks!!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Doingitagain

MiaSRN62,  thank you for taking the time to post the photos!  I have not been in a studio and it was nice to see them.  If any one has any questions now they can just look at your post!  The only thing the studios don't have that I would miss is the washer/dryer...but then, when is the last time I did laundry at SSR anyway?


----------



## mtmbyck

How about some live reports....anyone??

And more photos!! I am getting so excited for our first stay.

If anyone is there now, can they please ask where the poolisde activites will be while High Rock Springs is closed??


----------



## PSC

MiaSRN62 - Thank you for posting those wonderful pictures!  Almost as good as being there.


----------



## tomandrobin

kaysmommie said:


> Anyone know??



Call MS and have them "link" the two reservations. That way you can remain in the same room.


----------



## tomandrobin

rkpatteson said:


> I'm headed next week and have stayed at SSR once before, 2 yrs ago in the Springs section...I can't remember, what's the bus order at SSR?  I was thinking about trying a new section, like Congress Park, for the DTD view and since there is a playground for my kids, but I still don't want to be a long walk from main pool...3 kids and an inpatient hubby- what a combo!!!
> 
> Tks!!!! Can't wait!!!!



We will be at SSR next week too. The bus order is Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park and Springs. The playground at Congress Park is next to the pool. The walk from Congress Park is not to bad, especially is you are in one of the buildings between the Congress Park Pool and the preview center.


----------



## tomandrobin

MamaCrush said:


> I understand that SSR does not have valet parking--  what's the parking situation like?  I have requested (thanks tomandrobin) the Grandstand section, preferably the two building closest to the pool (8101-8436; 8501-8836) and wondered how close we would be to our car.  If bus service is spotty while we're there, we may want to drive to the parks.  And in any event, I need to forewarn DH on how far he'll have to haul the luggage!
> 
> Thanks!



Parking is right next to the buildings. There is a drop off/loading area in front of the building. So its not to bad of a haul.


----------



## kaysmommie

tomandrobin said:


> Call MS and have them "link" the two reservations. That way you can remain in the same room.



Thank you .  What is MS ??  Sorry absent minded today I guess.





MiaSRN62, those are great pictures, thanks for posting!!


----------



## Brenle

kaysmommie said:


> Thank you . What is MS ?? Sorry absent minded today I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiaSRN62, those are great pictures, thanks for posting!!


 

   Member Services.


----------



## kaysmommie

Brenle said:


> Member Services.




Thank you .  Will I be able to call member services even though I'm not the member or do I have to get the person I'm renting from to call?  thanks again.


----------



## BlakeNJ

MamaCrush said:


> I understand that SSR does not have valet parking--  what's the parking situation like?  I have requested (thanks tomandrobin) the Grandstand section, preferably the two building closest to the pool (8101-8436; 8501-8836) and wondered how close we would be to our car.  If bus service is spotty while we're there, we may want to drive to the parks.  And in any event, I need to forewarn DH on how far he'll have to haul the luggage!
> 
> Thanks!



We were in the building (8200, I think) right across from the pool in the grandstand section.  It was perfect for pool access.  Not to mention we were on the first floor!  Our car was parked right around the corner--just past the grill area. Just down a short path. Very close.  So, if you are standing with the horse water jets to your left and the pool bar to your right, the path to the parking lot is just to your right.  We were there over Thanksgiving and always pulled into the same spot, right in front of the path. You are pretty close to the bus stop.  We chose to drive as it was easier than taking the bus with the little kids.  Plus, if someone was tired and wanted to go back, they could take the car.  It is a great location!


----------



## tkitty

So excited! DD just booked Oct 2 thru Oct 9 at SSR. She trades through RCI, and got a 1 bdrm villa at SSR for her and her DH, DS and DD. Bad thing is-She had to book our 1 bdrm at OKW   because there was nothing else! Not sure how that will work out, because we do most everything together!
 Have any of you done this? I guess it will take even more planning than usual.  
Some questions;
Is there any easy ways to get from SSR to OKW? Can you walk?
Are they really about 1 mile apart?
Will it matter which resort my DGS stays at each night? (he will want to be with Grandma and Grandpa)
Can we join each other at the pools?

Who knows, it might work out fine, but right now I'm unsure.


----------



## Brenle

kaysmommie said:


> i have a question for all SSR owners. We are staying at SSR on rented points. But I decided to add 1 night since we are flying in the night before now. If I make a cash reservation in the same type of room will I have to switch rooms? Just thought it made sense to pay the extra on a Saturday night if we would be able to get settled in. If we would definitely have to change rooms then I might as well book any resort for the first night. Thanks in advance.


 


kaysmommie said:


> Thank you . Will I be able to call member services even though I'm not the member or do I have to get the person I'm renting from to call? thanks again.


 
When you call to link the reservation (cash and rented points) give MS the confirmation number you received for the rented res.   We actually used our points last year as well as rented for family and that's how we linked the two reservations.  

Enjoy SSR.  I'm not sure if you've posted that you have been there before.  But if you haven't stayed there yet, you're in for a surprise.  Even though it is large, it's a beautifully landscaped resort, slow-paced, no rush and NO crowds.  We usually stay there in May but this year we're off to BCV.


----------



## kaysmommie

Brenle said:


> When you call to link the reservation (cash and rented points) give MS the confirmation number you received for the rented res.   We actually used our points last year as well as rented for family and that's how we linked the two reservations.
> 
> Enjoy SSR.  I'm not sure if you've posted that you have been there before.  But if you haven't stayed there yet, you're in for a surprise.  Even though it is large, it's a beautifully landscaped resort, slow-paced, no rush and NO crowds.  We usually stay there in May but this year we're off to BCV.



Thanks.  I wasn't sure if they would even talk to me since I'm not a DVC member, yet.  This is our first time staying at SSR or any DVC resort for that matter.  We did the tour in October and will probably buy in eventually.  Saratoga is gorgeous and looks very relaxing.  I did try to get BCV but it wasn't available but SSR will be great I'm sure.  Thanks again .


----------



## Brenle

You're welcome.  Be sure to request the grandstand section.  It's our favorite for many reasons.  You have close access to the quiet pool, which is huge, and first on/off for bus rides.  Great room view as well.
Checked your TR.  We'll be there around the same time as you.  We always go down in May.  The weather is great!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Doingitagain said:


> MiaSRN62, thank you for taking the time to post the photos! I have not been in a studio and it was nice to see them. If any one has any questions now they can just look at your post! The only thing the studios don't have that I would miss is the washer/dryer...but then, when is the last time I did laundry at SSR anyway?


 
They have a washer/dryer next to the pool at Grandstand, so you can do laundry while you relax by the pool!


----------



## kaysmommie

Brenle said:


> You're welcome.  Be sure to request the grandstand section.  It's our favorite for many reasons.  You have close access to the quiet pool, which is huge, and first on/off for bus rides.  Great room view as well.
> Checked your TR.  We'll be there around the same time as you.  We always go down in May.  The weather is great!!



I'm looking  forward to trying Disney in May.  October is just so rainy and humid and has gotten rather busy too.  I have requested Grand Stand.  It looks beautiful in the pics.  What are your dates?  Not sure if you would be interested but there is a DIS Meet at Epcot on the 17th at 3PM in France.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> tkitty :Is there any easy ways to get from SSR to OKW? Can you walk?
> Are they really about 1 mile apart?
> Will it matter which resort my DGS stays at each night? (he will want to be with Grandma and Grandpa)
> Can we join each other at the pools?



I'd say the DVC Ferry is the best way to get back and forth between the two resorts.  You can walk but I have read reports that it's not the easiest route especially after the sun sets because poor lighting in the area.  So either the Ferry (make sure to check the schedules.  Before 4 pm, they can run only ever hour especially is slower season.  But in busy season and after 4 pm, they run every 15 to 30 min).  Your other option would be to take a bus at OKW to Downtown Disney and then hop on either a bus or the boat to SSR from there.  I prefer the boat for traveling to and from DD.  

And yes, you can hang at each of the pools at both resorts.  And having your DGS stay with you will not be a problem. 

Have a very nice time.  



> They have a washer/dryer next to the pool at Grandstand, so you can do laundry while you relax by the pool!


Unless you go during a cold snap like me !   Half of the days I was there for just recently were freezing !   No pool weather for days..........I did miss having the laundry in the room for sure. But oh well.........


----------



## tomandrobin

MAGICFOR2 said:


> They have a washer/dryer next to the pool at Grandstand, so you can do laundry while you relax by the pool!



And best of all, they are free. There are washer and dryers for guest use at all four of the pools at SSR.


----------



## tkitty

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'd say the DVC Ferry is the best way to get back and forth between the two resorts.  You can walk but I have read reports that it's not the easiest route especially after the sun sets because poor lighting in the area.  So either the Ferry (make sure to check the schedules.  Before 4 pm, they can run only ever hour especially is slower season.  But in busy season and after 4 pm, they run every 15 to 30 min).  Your other option would be to take a bus at OKW to Downtown Disney and then hop on either a bus or the boat to SSR from there.  I prefer the boat for traveling to and from DD.
> 
> And yes, you can hang at each of the pools at both resorts.  And having your DGS stay with you will not be a problem.
> 
> Have a very nice time.
> 
> 
> Unless you go during a cold snap like me !   Half of the days I was there for just recently were freezing !   No pool weather for days..........I did miss having the laundry in the room for sure. But oh well.........



Thank you. I think I'm getting used to the idea!   It will be a new adventure.


----------



## oakmanner

My wife and I  stayed in a studio at SSR last spring during F&W.  We did our laundry while enjoying the main pool at the Springs.

We always plan a couple non park days so doing laundry at the resort other than in our room is fine.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

tomandrobin said:


> And best of all, they are free. There are washer and dryers for guest use at all four of the pools at SSR.


 
Thanks!  I wasn't sure if ALL the pools had laundry.



oakmanner said:


> My wife and I stayed in a studio at SSR last spring during F&W. We did our laundry while enjoying the main pool at the Springs.
> 
> We always plan a couple non park days so doing laundry at the resort other than in our room is fine.


 
That's what we always do, too.  This time I actually scheduled it in so I could downsize our suitcases!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm excited tonight! I called MS today and requested Congress Park, DTD view for our trip in 27 days!    Even though I like Grandstand, I thought I'd leave that for the families with children this trip, and request a quieter area for "just us."


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

Hello everyone,

I am a proud owner at SSR.  We added-on site unseen, and have no regrets.  We stayed at SSR only once in 2007, and thought it was spacious, peaceful and beautiful.  We tried to December to make a reservation in May, but it was full, so we will be staying at Animal Kindgom for the first time.

Please add me to the list of SSR lovers!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Welcome!  Our first time home was in 2007, too!  Our first stay at AKL was that trip too - you'll love it there!  I love how flexible DVC is!


----------



## mtmbyck

Thought I would share that the revised refurb schedule for High Rock Springs is March 9 - 27th. I just got off the phone with Recreation servies who assured me that they will have the pool activites and they will be split between Congress Park and Grandstand. The weekly schedule will clearly state which pool to go to for which activites.

I can't wait!


----------



## CaptainEO

Which building is best to stay at if I want to be closest to the main food court/pool/spa? My wife will be 7 months pregnant, and I don't want her to have to walk far for those services  Thanks for your help!!!

Ryan


----------



## wic0721

CaptainEO said:


> Which building is best to stay at if I want to be closest to the main food court/pool/spa? My wife will be 7 months pregnant, and I don't want her to have to walk far for those services  Thanks for your help!!!
> 
> Ryan



We stayed at the Springs, it was right across the street from the pool and foodcourt!   We loved it!


----------



## CaptainEO

wic0721 said:


> We stayed at the Springs, it was right across the street from the pool and foodcourt!   We loved it!



Awesome! thank you so much


----------



## BlakeNJ

CaptainEO said:


> Which building is best to stay at if I want to be closest to the main food court/pool/spa? My wife will be 7 months pregnant, and I don't want her to have to walk far for those services  Thanks for your help!!!
> 
> Ryan



Grandstand is also very close.  We were in the 8500 building and just a short walk to the main building.  The pool there is great too!


----------



## Brenle

kaysmommie said:


> I'm looking  forward to trying Disney in May. October is just so rainy and humid and has gotten rather busy too. I have requested Grand Stand. It looks beautiful in the pics. What are your dates? Not sure if you would be interested but there is a DIS Meet at Epcot on the 17th at 3PM in France.


 
Thank you for the offer.  We're supposed to be in MK that day - maybe our only MK day.  But if not, we're staying right around the corner so maybe we'll pop by.


----------



## MamaCrush

This is our first DVC trip ever!!  Just wanting to make sure I understand mousekeeping-- We're staying Friday through Thursday.  When will they come in and handle the trash?  What else will they do during that visit??

Also-- should I plan to take diswasher soap, handsoap, papertowels, napkins, trash bags and that sort of thing?  We only plan to eat quick breakfasts in the room.  We're staing for 6 full days in a dedicated 2BR.

Thanks for any help you can suggest!


----------



## braydensmom

Well I am definitely excited! My son and I will be heading back to SSR October 26-Nov 4 and then staying at AKV for a couple nights. This will be our second trip there and we have stayed at Grandstand and Congress Park (had to change rooms). Now that I know that you can walk to DTD from Grandstand I will definitely be requesting our room to be there. 
Isin't it silly that you can get so excited for a holiday that is 8 months away? Ah well, gives me enough time to save up for a nice treatment at the spa!


----------



## kaysmommie

braydensmom said:


> Well I am definitely excited! My son and I will be heading back to SSR October 26-Nov 4 and then staying at AKV for a couple nights. This will be our second trip there and we have stayed at Grandstand and Congress Park (had to change rooms). Now that I know that you can walk to DTD from Grandstand I will definitely be requesting our room to be there.
> Isin't it silly that you can get so excited for a holiday that is 8 months away? Ah well, gives me enough time to save up for a nice treatment at the spa!



Why did you have to change rooms?  I'm hoping they can link my reservation and we won't have to switch .  Congrats on booking your trip!


----------



## mayopac

hello everyone,

hubby and 2 children under 5 would like to know which resort is better suited for children under 5....we have an infant and a toddler....looking for zero entry pool, sprinkler...park...areas where children can walk and explore...any info will be greatly appreciated?

thanks
planning disney soon


----------



## MAGICFOR2

MamaCrush said:


> This is our first DVC trip ever!! Just wanting to make sure I understand mousekeeping-- We're staying Friday through Thursday. When will they come in and handle the trash? What else will they do during that visit??
> 
> Also-- should I plan to take diswasher soap, handsoap, papertowels, napkins, trash bags and that sort of thing? We only plan to eat quick breakfasts in the room. We're staing for 6 full days in a dedicated 2BR.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can suggest!


 
Mousekeeping should be there on Monday -4th day.  Your ressie letter should state, "trash and towel March ..."   They'll bring fresh towels, take away the dirty ones, and they used to bring more soap and shampoo and coffee - not sure about those things now.  We llike to "accidentally" wear our pool towel up to the room and dry it - gives us a clean towel before 4 days!  We just send it back down on T&T day, or take it back to the pool ourselves.

As for amenities, you will have all of those things in the room.  The coffee is only a starter pack, so you'll want to bring extra coffee filters and buy coffee if you are drinkers.  I like to bring the Maxwell House pre-measured packs - you can just pop them in and not worry about the mess.

You'll have dishes for a family of how many your villa sleeps, I believe.  As for coffee cups, I think I read that they had gone to the foam cups. Yuk!  I'm going to buy a mug or get a refillable mug.  I like my coffee in a real cup!


----------



## BroganMc

MAGICFOR2 said:


> You'll have dishes for a family of how many your villa sleeps, I believe.  As for coffee cups, I think I read that they had gone to the foam cups. Yuk!  I'm going to buy a mug or get a refillable mug.  I like my coffee in a real cup!



They brought the mugs and glasses back as of NYE. I believe the permit for the onsite dishwasher came through by then. We had them in our studio.


----------



## BroganMc

mayopac said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> hubby and 2 children under 5 would like to know which resort is better suited for children under 5....we have an infant and a toddler....looking for zero entry pool, sprinkler...park...areas where children can walk and explore...any info will be greatly appreciated?
> 
> thanks
> planning disney soon



Well VWL doesn't have the zero entry and I don't believe it has pool sprinklers (but I may be wrong on that one). SSR has both with two sprinklers, one at the main pool and the other at Grandstand.

VWL has the close access to MK though. Just hop a ferry and you're there. And you can ferry to Fort Wilderness for the petting zoo.

Both resorts have some walking/biking paths. At SSR they are paved and go around the resort's lakes and golf course. At VWL there's a sandy path out toward Fort Wilderness, very rustic and a bit wild but very woodsy/naturey.

VWL is a small hotel resort. It'll give you the feel of intimacy (or claustrophobia depending on your POV).

SSR is a large condo style resort. It'll give you the feel of ultimate privacy (or isolation).

One nice thing about SSR are the playgrounds. They have two setup by the Congress Park and Paddocks pools. Many a youngling burned off a bit of excess energy on those things.

Oldsters too.


----------



## Muhlenberg

Great picture!!!


----------



## Muhlenberg

MamaCrush said:


> This is our first DVC trip ever!!  Just wanting to make sure I understand mousekeeping-- We're staying Friday through Thursday.  When will they come in and handle the trash?  What else will they do during that visit??
> 
> Also-- should I plan to take diswasher soap, handsoap, papertowels, napkins, trash bags and that sort of thing?  We only plan to eat quick breakfasts in the room.  We're staing for 6 full days in a dedicated 2BR.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can suggest!


Trash & Towel should be Monday...they'll replace the towels and do the trash.  There are extra trashbags in the trashcans, but the ones we had were small, so you might want to bring some kitchen size bags.  They will probably replace the soaps and shampoo bottles.   We had a small box of dishwasher detergent in the room, as well as paper towels.  There are no napkins, though, but paper towels work for that. 

Oopsies!  NOW I see that's already been answered. Silly me.


----------



## mtmbyck

I figure....what the heck....I will sprinkle some pixie dust on a fax and send it a week before we go requesting a specific room number.

My dream room would be Congress Park, Ground Floor, Pool and DTD view. We have a dedicated 2 bedroom reserved.

Any suggestions......?


----------



## monami7

mtmbyck said:


> I figure....what the heck....I will sprinkle some pixie dust on a fax and send it a week before we go requesting a specific room number.
> 
> My dream room would be Congress Park, Ground Floor, Pool and DTD view. We have a dedicated 2 bedroom reserved.
> 
> Any suggestions......?



We had a dedicated 2 BR and the only thing they would give me was a view of  fountain in CP.  I begged and pleaded as it was our first stay but no Springs and no DTD view.  It honestly did impact my opinion of the resort overall.  The 2 friends I had used points to book a trip for (after we left) had a good view.  I just felt the whole resort without the view was kind of OK.  I had such high hopes because we own there.  
We will stay there again I am sure. But it is definitly not our 1st or second choice.
The elevator was broke where we got stuck in it 3 times for 3 days straight. We called the desk and even went in to talk to them about this and they really seemed to care less!  They never cleaned our room on cleaning day so we never got new stock in coffee and towels etc...They then were going to charge us!  Needless to say that didn't happen.  It just was a less than magical experience.
I will say we LOVED the springs pool.  But it never felt the magic.  
The biggest disappointment was that it was my sisters first DVC stay on our points and she said she would never become a member because it felt like they could care less because you were already coming back.  
It was a shame.
Sorry that wasn't meant to be so long but I guess I got carried away! 
I do hope you have a magical trip.  It seems that everyone else who has stayed there loves it! 
Heidi


----------



## toocherie

MamaCrush said:


> This is our first DVC trip ever!!  Just wanting to make sure I understand mousekeeping-- We're staying Friday through Thursday.  When will they come in and handle the trash?  What else will they do during that visit??
> 
> Also-- should I plan to take diswasher soap, handsoap, papertowels, napkins, trash bags and that sort of thing?  We only plan to eat quick breakfasts in the room.  We're staing for 6 full days in a dedicated 2BR.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can suggest!



I would take trash bags and some ziplock bags of varying sizes.  we always found them useful to take a few ziplocks to the parks with us in case we had leftover food or snacks.


----------



## mtmbyck

YIKES!! Given it is our first stay and High Rock Springs pool is closed the entire time I am really hoping to at least have accommodation with a view that we love. I am dreading arriving and being told we are in Paddock or Carousel!!

BUT...I can't let it ruin my 10 days!! I have to go in with low expectations and hopefully be overly pleased!!


----------



## mecllap

mtmbyck said:


> YIKES!! Given it is our first stay and High Rock Springs pool is closed the entire time I am really hoping to at least have accommodation with a view that we love. I am dreading arriving and being told we are in Paddock or Carousel!!
> 
> BUT...I can't let it ruin my 10 days!! I have to go in with low expectations and hopefully be overly pleased!!



Sounds like a good excuse for pool hopping to OKW, or CSR (will it be warm enough for a Canadian to go swimming?).  I've seen posts from folks who enjoyed being in Paddock and/or Carousel (I'm going for the first time on an exchange, so I expect to be there as well [but may try to request Springs or Grandstand upper floor for hopefully some view]).  Have a great time!


----------



## snowbell

I bought my Saratoga DVC last year and am yet to use it.  I stayed at the BWV last June and paid OOP for my CSR in November.  I am going to be staying for the first time at Saratoga for a short weekend at the end of April.  After reading most of these posts I have decided to request a Congress Park DTD view first with my second choice at Grandstand.  I don't mind walking -- would rather walk to DTD than take the ferry...  I just wish I did not have to walk so far for my tasty beverages...lol
Thanks for the great advice!!


----------



## sharadoc

Brenle said:


> When you call to link the reservation (cash and rented points) give MS the confirmation number you received for the rented res.   We actually used our points last year as well as rented for family and that's how we linked the two reservations.
> 
> Enjoy SSR.  I'm not sure if you've posted that you have been there before.  But if you haven't stayed there yet, you're in for a surprise.  Even though it is large, it's a beautifully landscaped resort, slow-paced, no rush and NO crowds.  We usually stay there in May but this year we're off to BCV.



Hi.  I've been reading through the thread, since we're trying to decide between BCV and SSR for a trip in August.  I love your description of NO crowds at SSR - we prefer a slower pace.  But we like the boat transportation and park proximity at the Beach Club.  Can you give me your opinion as to what would be best for first time 1BR folks?

Thanks,


----------



## Debs Hill

Can anyone tell me where I can see a map/layout of Saratoga and where the treehouses are/will be in relation to the rest of the resort?!!
Many thanks
Debsxx


----------



## White_Sox_Fan

Here is a great site for all kinds of Disney maps: http://www.willcad.org/disney_maps.shtml.  Scroll down to the DVC section, the SSR map does not show the area where the treehouses are but they would be directly below the Grandstand section on the map. If you look at the overall property map you can see Treehouse lane between SSR & OKW.

Only 8 more days until I check in at SSR!


----------



## kaysmommie

Brenle said:


> When you call to link the reservation (cash and rented points) give MS the confirmation number you received for the rented res.   We actually used our points last year as well as rented for family and that's how we linked the two reservations.
> 
> Enjoy SSR.  I'm not sure if you've posted that you have been there before.  But if you haven't stayed there yet, you're in for a surprise.  Even though it is large, it's a beautifully landscaped resort, slow-paced, no rush and NO crowds.  We usually stay there in May but this year we're off to BCV.



Do you happen to have the phone number for member services?  I can't seem to find it anywhere on the Disney website. I made a cash ressie for our first night and now I need to link them.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

kaysmommie said:


> Do you happen to have the phone number for member services?  I can't seem to find it anywhere on the Disney website. I made a cash ressie for our first night and now I need to link them.
> Thanks in advance.



800-********


----------



## pnyltwk

(800) ********.  On the top bar of the main page between News and Logout is the contact link that contains the number as well as allows you to e-mail MS.


----------



## mecllap

kaysmommie said:


> Do you happen to have the phone number for member services?  I can't seem to find it anywhere on the Disney website. I made a cash ressie for our first night and now I need to link them.
> Thanks in advance.



I think you have to be a DVC member to call them directly -- did you rent your ressie -- whoever you rented from has to contact MS for you.  (I just became a member via resale and don't have the phone number yet).  (Saw your same note on another board, with same asterisks in reply).


----------



## kaysmommie

mecllap said:


> I think you have to be a DVC member to call them directly -- did you rent your ressie -- whoever you rented from has to contact MS for you.  (I just became a member via resale and don't have the phone number yet).  (Saw your same note on another board, with same asterisks in reply).



This is the only place I asked  since I was booked SSR.   I can just have the member call for me then.  Also I have a friend that is a member I'm sure she can call for me.
Thanks anyway


----------



## Brenle

sharadoc said:


> Hi. I've been reading through the thread, since we're trying to decide between BCV and SSR for a trip in August. I love your description of NO crowds at SSR - we prefer a slower pace. But we like the boat transportation and park proximity at the Beach Club. Can you give me your opinion as to what would be best for first time 1BR folks?
> 
> Thanks,


 
Hi,

I'm partial to SSR because we own there. We usually stay in a 1 or 2 bedroom. SSR is so new and it shows in their rooms. You won't see wear and tear like you do in the other resorts that haven't had a "soft" rehab yet. The bus service at SSR IMO is fantastic. I know there's a lot of griping on other threads saying it's horrible, and it can be depending on what section you're staying in and the time of day. Grandstand is first on, first off. We've always requested that section and have gotten it. It also has its own quiet pool which is so large compared to other resort's quiet pools. Grandstand also has a little water play area with water pistols in the shape of horses. Great for bigger kids!  The boat ride to DTD is extremely convenient especially if you want to grab a bite to eat off resort property. There's so much to choose from.

We're staying at BCV for the first time because of three reasons: Stormalong Bay and it's proximity to Epcot and DHS. It's a 5 minute walk to Epcot from BCV and approxim. 20 minute by boat to DHS. The pool sits on 3 acres - so I've read - and has a sandy bottom among other things. 

I guess it depends on what you're looking for as a complete package. You can't beat the closesness to parks and the great pool at BCV and of course, Boardwalk is always hopping at night and you can walk there, too.

However, the feel of SSR is very relaxing and the resort still has that "new" feel. We've seen otters, rabbitts, armadillos and lots of different birds. It's a great place to come home to after a long day in the park.


----------



## Gina35

sharadoc said:


> Hi.  I've been reading through the thread, since we're trying to decide between BCV and SSR for a trip in August.  I love your description of NO crowds at SSR - we prefer a slower pace.  But we like the boat transportation and park proximity at the Beach Club.  Can you give me your opinion as to what would be best for first time 1BR folks?
> 
> Thanks,



It really depends on what works best for your family.  We actually own at BWV but prefer to stay at BCV.  My (grown) kids LOVE Stormalong Bay, so NO other resort compares to BC, in their eyes.  Last visit we stayed at SSR.  We stayed in the Grandstand section, and it worked out really well with the buses, etc.  BCV has a quiet poor that's just as low-key as those at SSR (albeit not as nice).  The main pool at SSR is breathtaking but my kids are partial to SAB.  SSR's a beautiful, laid-back resort...but this time we are looking forward to getting back to BCV.  My DH and I like the proximity to Epcot and DHS.  Wherever you decide to stay, I'm sure you'll be thrilled.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> This is the only place I asked  since I was booked SSR. I can just have the member call for me then. Also I have a friend that is a member I'm sure she can call for me.
> Thanks anyway



Hi Kaysmommie.....
Unfortunately, MS will only speak with the Member who's points you are using about linking any stays.  I doubt they will talk to your friend who is a Member about another Members points.  If your friend did get any info from MS, it would most likely be that the Member you rented from is the one that needs to call.   Good luck with this.




> I've been reading through the thread, since we're trying to decide between BCV and SSR for a trip in August. I love your description of NO crowds at SSR - we prefer a slower pace. But we like the boat transportation and park proximity at the Beach Club. Can you give me your opinion as to what would be best for first time 1BR folks?


sharadoc.....
You can't beat BC for proximity to Epcot and Hollywood Studios.   I would jump right in very quickly and book BCV if you're looking at this summer.   It's a very small resort and books very quickly---summer is popular because of SAB.   I wouldn't hesitate to book.  Good luck. 


Maria


----------



## kaysmommie

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Kaysmommie.....
> Unfortunately, MS will only speak with the Member who's points you are using about linking any stays.  I doubt they will talk to your friend who is a Member about another Members points.  If your friend did get any info from MS, it would most likely be that the Member you rented from is the one that needs to call.   Good luck with this.
> 
> 
> 
> sharadoc.....
> You can't beat BC for proximity to Epcot and Hollywood Studios.   I would jump right in very quickly and book BCV if you're looking at this summer.   It's a very small resort and books very quickly---summer is popular because of SAB.   I wouldn't hesitate to book.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> Maria



Thank you


----------



## sharadoc

Thanks for the opinons on BCV vs SSR.  We had decided on BCV, but they are already sold out with AAA discount, so we researched SSR even more and I think that's the way to go.  SSR looks like it has everything we want and need, plus parking at the door, activities and crafts for the kids, and a more relaxed atmosphere.

The more I look at SSR reports and photos, the more I know it's the right choice for us.  We drive so the bus service is not as important to us, and I worry about SAB being really crowded in the summer.  

Thanks to everyone who helped in our decision - I'm going to go change my signature now to SSR!!!  Very excited!


----------



## dizney4us

You will love SSR.  It is so beautiful, and the access to Downtown Disney is great too.  They also have a great counter service restaurant!


----------



## shelleym3

Hi fellow SSRers

We are about to take our first DVC trip to SSR in less than four weeks time! So excited!

I remember our guide telling us about movies being shown at poolside in evenings and wondered if anyone had done this or knows what is being shown in the coming months and what times it happens at? 

Also anyone used the recreation room - cant remember proper name for it - where kids could do crafts etc?

Do they do any activities for kids at poolside?

Also how long is the cycle round resort?

Just looking at all our options for our first trip. Want to make sure we experience it all!  Or least know what is there!

thanks
shelley


----------



## tomandrobin

shelleym3 said:


> Hi fellow SSRers
> 
> We are about to take our first DVC trip to SSR in less than four weeks time! So excited!
> 
> I remember our guide telling us about movies being shown at poolside in evenings and wondered if anyone had done this or knows what is being shown in the coming months and what times it happens at?
> 
> Also anyone used the recreation room - cant remember proper name for it - where kids could do crafts etc?
> 
> Do they do any activities for kids at poolside?
> 
> Also how long is the cycle round resort?
> 
> Just looking at all our options for our first trip. Want to make sure we experience it all!  Or least know what is there!
> 
> thanks
> shelley



Welcome Home! Congratulations!  

Movies are still held pool side at the main pool. Currently, the main pool is being refurbished, so the events are being held at Grand Stand pool. You will get an activity sheet for every day, when you check-in. 

The community hall is next to the main pool. There is were all the indoor activities and crafts take place. 

Not sure by what you are asking about the cycle around the resort? If you mean the walking paths, they are pretty extensive. Probably the most out of all the DVC resorts.

Tom


----------



## shelleym3

Thanks Tom,

Do you have an idea when the refurbishment on the main pool will be finished? Surely before Spring Break?

Community Hall! That's it - name went right out of my head.

Anyone there right now, who could post what activities are on right now - just to give an idea of what to expect?

I wondering how long it took to cycle completely round the resort on the paths. Is it a half hour cycle? something like that?

Thanks for info - can't wait to go HOME!

shelley


----------



## tomandrobin

shelleym3 said:


> Thanks Tom,
> 
> Do you have an idea when the refurbishment on the main pool will be finished? Surely before Spring Break?
> 
> Community Hall! That's it - name went right out of my head.
> 
> Anyone there right now, who could post what activities are on right now - just to give an idea of what to expect?
> 
> I wondering how long it took to cycle completely round the resort on the paths. Is it a half hour cycle? something like that?
> 
> Thanks for info - can't wait to go HOME!
> 
> shelley



The refurbishment will end March 30th.

The path goes around the whole resort. Plus, the path does go over to OKW and DTD, but I would not ride over to there.


----------



## kikiq

tomandrobin said:


> The refurbishment will end March 30th.
> 
> The path goes around the whole resort. Plus, the path does go over to OKW and DTD, but I would not ride over to there.



My DH rented a bicycle last summer.  By himself, rode 30 minutes.  He rode around the lake and over the bridge to OKW and back to the community hall.  You can not take the bicycles to DTD.  There's a bike rack near the end of the SSR walkway reminding you the bicycles must stay on property.  It was strange to me since you don't have locks with you so why would you leave the bikes there anyway.  My DH had a great time, my DN (7) took one out for a short time only around the lake.


----------



## eporter66

We love SSR (our home resort), but have stayed at OKW the last few times.  We got a 2 Bedroom to accomodate having some family stay with us, and the points go very far at OKW.  So, it has been our stop the last few visits.

We have SSR booked for October 2009, and the only thing we may try is to switch to BWV (due to the F&W Fest).  I will find out this week if we can change the reservation, if not, we will be back home at SSR and looking forward to it.

Just putting my two cents in - SSR RULES!!!


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Our first SSR visit is fast approaching and I was wondering if they sell the refillable mugs there and if you can use them there and where etc?  I was not sure since this one is DVC all the way through.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

BroganMc said:


> They brought the mugs and glasses back as of NYE. I believe the permit for the onsite dishwasher came through by then. We had them in our studio.


 
Oh thanks!  I'm excited to have the real mugs, and the dishwasher will be a plus, too!  We won't be cooking, but it will be nice to wash our glasses and mugs out, and we do eat a quick breakfast in the room!


----------



## BlakeNJ

sharadoc said:


> Hi.  I've been reading through the thread, since we're trying to decide between BCV and SSR for a trip in August.  I love your description of NO crowds at SSR - we prefer a slower pace.  But we like the boat transportation and park proximity at the Beach Club.  Can you give me your opinion as to what would be best for first time 1BR folks?
> 
> Thanks,



I can give you my opinion on both experiences.  We stayed at SSR for a week in November and BCV for a week just days ago!  I love both!  It would be really hard to pick a favorite since they both have their own advantages.  Smart of DVC IMHO!

BCV is in a great location.  You can't beat that!  Our walk to EPCOT was around 10 minutes--could be less if you aren't lugging kids.  IF you plan to spend a lot of time at EPCOT, this is the place to be! The pool is great.  Overall beautiful resort.  There is a "hotel" feel when you walk in the lobby and head to your villa.  Since the hallways are interior, I always wanted to be completely dry from the pool and wearing shoes and nice cover-up if walking through the lobby--which I had to do to get to the pool.  Would I consider that a negative, no, but something I had to be aware of. There is a way to get to the villas without going through the lobby but at some point in the day, I found myself going through it.  Most of the time when coming from the pool or beach. Oh, and it seemed like a long drive to DTD or when going off property. Buses to parks were very crowded and rarely did we get a seat on our way to a park!  Now this, I consider a big negative, especially with little kids and a stroller in tow!

Now, SSR is much more laid back.  You see less people since you walk either from your car or bus, to your room.  No lobby to pass through.  Pool is very nice but nothing compared to BCV.  Same activities offered for kids.  Movie at pool (movie is on beach at BCV).  When we came back to our room, it seemed like we were "removed" from the hustle and bustle of the parks.  Something I rarely felt at BCV.  Rooms are beautiful (as are BCV) but with less wear and tear. Lots of walking paths if you are a runner/walker.  It just seemed very peaceful at SSR.  The reason why we purchased SSR.

ETA: You mentioned water transportation.  To get the boat to EPCOT from BCV, you have to walk in the opposite direction of EPCOT to get the boat, take it to the Boardwalk, then to EPCOT.  It was a total waste of time.  We did not walk/boat to DHS so I can't comment on that.

HTH,
Blakely


----------



## shelleym3

Hello

Just thinking ahead. We have ADRs for Chef Mickeys at 07.20am

What time to buses start at SSR and what route would I got - to T&T and then Monorail? Or bus directly?

First year we have managed to get to Chef Mickeys and now worried wont make it on time,

thanks
michelle


----------



## Paulieuk1969

shelleym3 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just thinking ahead. We have ADRs for Chef Mickeys at 07.20am
> 
> What time to buses start at SSR and what route would I got - to T&T and then Monorail? Or bus directly?
> 
> First year we have managed to get to Chef Mickeys and now worried wont make it on time,
> 
> thanks
> michelle



Assuming you don't have a car, I would take a taxi, it is unlikely the buses will be running early enough to make a 7:20am reservation.


----------



## Sheribo

MomsOf2boys said:


> Our first SSR visit is fast approaching and I was wondering if they sell the refillable mugs there and if you can use them there and where etc?  I was not sure since this one is DVC all the way through.



We ate at SSR right now.  The refillable mugs can be purchased at Artists Palette in the Carriage House or at the bar near the Grandstand pool. Both locations have refill stations.  High Rocks pool is closed at the moment but there is a refill station there as well.


----------



## MamaCrush

We just got back from a 5 night stay at SSR on developer points.  We had a dedicated 2BR.  I have to say that I was not excited that this resort was where we had to stay to use the incentive points.  SSR has always been the dvc resort least appealing to me.  But-- free is free and Disney is Disney!

That being said, I fell in LOVE with SSR.  We had the most enjoyable time there imaginable.  Thanks to the wonderful folks on this thread, I requested The Grandstand in light of the main pool being closed.  DD7 and DS8 are part fish!  We were on the first floor, steps away from the Grandstand pool, a very short walk to the bus and a short walk to Artist's Pallette.  The rooms were beautiful and in exceptional repair.  Even though we were right by the pool for movies at night, etc.-- we heard no commotion whatsoever.  And I truly underestimated the beauty of the groundskeeping.

We ate lunch at AP 4 out of 5 days, and breakfast on our last morning.  Compared to Pop Century and Coronado Spring's quick service restaurants, we found AP delightfully laid back and peaceful.  I am suprised though that a resort as large as SSR has such a small quick service restaurant.  My husband and I really liked the various flatbreads and the kids declared that their chicken nuggets were the best they had eaten in their lives-- which is saying something since they eat them all the time.  

We truly hated to leave.  In the past, we just hated to leave Disney and end our vacation.  But this time we really hated to leave where we stayed.  So much so, I'm sure it won't be long until we add-on by buying into SSR.


----------



## tomandrobin

MamaCrush said:


> We just got back from a 5 night stay at SSR on developer points.  We had a dedicated 2BR.  I have to say that I was not excited that this resort was where we had to stay to use the incentive points.  SSR has always been the dvc resort least appealing to me.  But-- free is free and Disney is Disney!
> 
> That being said, I fell in LOVE with SSR.  We had the most enjoyable time there imaginable.  Thanks to the wonderful folks on this thread, I requested The Grandstand in light of the main pool being closed.  DD7 and DS8 are part fish!  We were on the first floor, steps away from the Grandstand pool, a very short walk to the bus and a short walk to Artist's Pallette.  The rooms were beautiful and in exceptional repair.  Even though we were right by the pool for movies at night, etc.-- we heard no commotion whatsoever.  And I truly underestimated the beauty of the groundskeeping.
> 
> We ate lunch at AP 4 out of 5 days, and breakfast on our last morning.  Compared to Pop Century and Coronado Spring's quick service restaurants, we found AP delightfully laid back and peaceful.  I am suprised though that a resort as large as SSR has such a small quick service restaurant.  My husband and I really liked the various flatbreads and the kids declared that their chicken nuggets were the best they had eaten in their lives-- which is saying something since they eat them all the time.
> 
> We truly hated to leave.  In the past, we just hated to leave Disney and end our vacation.  But this time we really hated to leave where we stayed.  So much so, I'm sure it won't be long until we add-on by buying into SSR.



I am sorry to read that Saratoga was not what you had expected!


----------



## mecllap

Not sure I have anything to say relevant to this thread (except -- Mamacrush -- sounds like you really lucked out on your room assignment and am glad you enjoyed SSR -- hope you would have enjoyed it even without such a primo room location). 

I just thought it would be fun for me to have my #1968 post by on this thread, since I am now an SSR owner, even tho I haven't stayed there yet.  I am looking forward to posting some pics in June.  

The Mustang in my siggie is a 1968 (original color); it was my Mom's and now it's mine!  (Of course, now my next post will make this one totally irrelevant).  (And of course, I like the pink pony SSR logo).


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Sheribo said:


> We ate at SSR right now.  The refillable mugs can be purchased at Artists Palette in the Carriage House or at the bar near the Grandstand pool. Both locations have refill stations.  High Rocks pool is closed at the moment but there is a refill station there as well.



That is so great!  Thank you for your help.  Are they the new mugs?  I am hoping the pool is finished when we get there but regardless, I am so looking forward to being in your shoes next month!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## tomandrobin

MomsOf2boys said:


> That is so great!  Thank you for your help.  Are they the new mugs?  I am hoping the pool is finished when we get there but regardless, I am so looking forward to being in your shoes next month!  Enjoy your trip!



Saratoga is selling the new "Red" celebrate mugs! We got ours two weeks ago.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

SSR lover here to join the fun


----------



## MomsOf2boys

tomandrobin said:


> Saratoga is selling the new "Red" celebrate mugs! We got ours two weeks ago.



Very glad to hear that!  I did not want to buy another YOMD one.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Only 10 more days till I'm back at SSR with my two BFF's to celebrate our 29 + 11 Birthday's...  I can't wait.  But I am a little nervous about this trip.  Worried that my BFF's won't love SSR like I do.  Silly things that I would never even think about if I was going with my Disney loving family.


----------



## MamaCrush

tomandrobin said:


> I am sorry to read that Saratoga was not what you had expected!



It was your post that gave me the excellent intel on where to request!  We had room #8527.  I was so thankful they were able to accomodate our request.  I do believe we would have loved SSR regardless of our location, but maybe with a tad less enthusiasm!  Our experience with the buses couldn't have been better, so I'm sure we would have been fine if we had to trek from the "back forty" to the Carriage House by bus.  Thanks again for your earlier advice!


----------



## timandlesley

So glad to have found this thread. We bought at AKL and have an 8 night AKL stay planned but are using developer points to stay 9 nights at SSR too, so I need lots of advice and can't wait to see the pics of the beautiful resort, the "largeness" of it scares me a bit though.
Lesley


----------



## mtmbyck

Ok all - here it is....

I am here now and I have to say that room 1827 - a dedicated 2 bedroom in Congress Park has to be the BEST room on property. Our view overlooks the pool and the river - the House of Blues and Cirque du soleil are right across the water. The balcony is amazing and bright - 4th floor so not abstructed by trees.

The buses have been a breeze. The longest wait was yesterday morning for MK and it was about 25 minutes but we summed it up to just missing the one before it. I like being second last on the bus route so you dont have to budget an extra 15 minutes to travel to all stops on your way to parks.

All park buses stop at the Springs (main building) before leaving so we usually take a bus over there if we need to. DTD stops at the Springs first so you can take it back to your buikding if you don't want to walk. IMHO, it is too far to walk on most days - given it is in the 80's and the kids are exhausted and our feet hurt!

I like the Congress Pool MUCH BETTER than the Grandstand pool. EVen though there is no bar, the view is spectacular and I don't know why but I am not a fan of the red colour around the pool at Grandstand - wierd eh? Most of the poolside activites are taking place at Grandstand this month whle the main pool is being refurbished.

Went to OKW for swim/lunch on Sunday.......waited 45 minutes to order and for food to be ready (no food court - only a small quick serve stand) and when we arrived at 11am there were no chairs anywhere around the main pool. DD's loved the slide though.

Weather is amazing in SSR - 4th day of 80's and 6th day of sunshine and heat! Wish you were all here.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

mtmbyck said:


> Ok all - here it is....
> 
> Weather is amazing in SSR - 4th day of 80's and 6th day of sunshine and heat! Wish you were all here.



Sounds like a great trip... Just a few more days and I'll be there... I hope I don't get lost at the resort.  LOL  It does sound really big.


----------



## tomandrobin

MamaCrush said:


> It was your post that gave me the excellent intel on where to request!  We had room #8527.  I was so thankful they were able to accomodate our request.  I do believe we would have loved SSR regardless of our location, but maybe with a tad less enthusiasm!  Our experience with the buses couldn't have been better, so I'm sure we would have been fine if we had to trek from the "back forty" to the Carriage House by bus.  Thanks again for your earlier advice!



Glad I was able to help. The Carousel section is the one sore spot for me at SSR, but all the resorts have that "one" thing bad. 

I am a SSR owner and lover, there is never any doubt of that. So my opinions and perspective is slanted that way. SSR gets a bad rap from the "Pre-SSR" owners If you have never been at SSR, you would get the impression that the resort was a dump, located on I-4.


----------



## tomandrobin

timandlesley said:


> So glad to have found this thread. We bought at AKL and have an 8 night AKL stay planned but are using developer points to stay 9 nights at SSR too, so I need lots of advice and can't wait to see the pics of the beautiful resort, the "largeness" of it scares me a bit though.
> Lesley



Don't be scared. The resort is not as big as others make it out to be. What Disney resort is not big?


----------



## tomandrobin

mtmbyck said:


> I like the Congress Pool MUCH BETTER than the Grandstand pool. Even though there is no bar, the view is spectacular and I don't know why but I am not a fan of the red color around the pool at Grandstand - weird eh? Most of the poolside activities are taking place at Grandstand this month while the main pool is being refurbished.



Glad you are having great time. We love the Congress Pool, the best DVC "quiet" pool in my opinion. The pool is large with those corner fountains, hot tub, play set and the view! Two years ago at New Years Eve, we spent the evening there, enjoyed the NYE party and watched the DTD fireworks!


----------



## shelleym3

Hi

Might seem like strange request for information but does anyone know if there is a giant chess set on property that can be used by guests.

My son has just learned to play chess and think he would get a big kick out of playing on a giant chess board WDW!

thanks
shelley 

p.s. we are off to see Mickey's Magic Show tonight to get us in the Disney mood!


----------



## Sheribo

mtmbyck said:


> Ok all - here it is....
> 
> I am here now and I have to say that room 1827 - a dedicated 2 bedroom in Congress Park has to be the BEST room on property. Our view overlooks the pool and the river - the House of Blues and Cirque du soleil are right across the water. The balcony is amazing and bright - 4th floor so not abstructed by trees.
> 
> The buses have been a breeze. The longest wait was yesterday morning for MK and it was about 25 minutes but we summed it up to just missing the one before it. I like being second last on the bus route so you dont have to budget an extra 15 minutes to travel to all stops on your way to parks.
> 
> All park buses stop at the Springs (main building) before leaving so we usually take a bus over there if we need to. DTD stops at the Springs first so you can take it back to your buikding if you don't want to walk. IMHO, it is too far to walk on most days - given it is in the 80's and the kids are exhausted and our feet hurt!
> 
> I like the Congress Pool MUCH BETTER than the Grandstand pool. EVen though there is no bar, the view is spectacular and I don't know why but I am not a fan of the red colour around the pool at Grandstand - wierd eh? Most of the poolside activites are taking place at Grandstand this month whle the main pool is being refurbished.
> 
> Went to OKW for swim/lunch on Sunday.......waited 45 minutes to order and for food to be ready (no food court - only a small quick serve stand) and when we arrived at 11am there were no chairs anywhere around the main pool. DD's loved the slide though.
> 
> Weather is amazing in SSR - 4th day of 80's and 6th day of sunshine and heat! Wish you were all here.



We're at SSR in the Grandstand section right now and took a walk down behind Congress Park and over to DTD tonight.  Absolutely gorgeous.  We're back in November and that will be our request.  Might try out the CP hot tub tomorrow evening.


----------



## kamikazecat

Hi everyone! We are not DVC members yet but are seriously considering it. We just switched our trip to a two week stay at SSR. I would like to know what is the best area to request. We have a 3yo so we would like to be close to the main pool and main buildings. Thanks


----------



## wic0721

kamikazecat said:


> Hi everyone! We are not DVC members yet but are seriously considering it. We just switched our trip to a two week stay at SSR. I would like to know what is the best area to request. We have a 3yo so we would like to be close to the main pool and main buildings. Thanks



We stayed at the Springs when we were there in November and loved it.   It's close to the main pool and main buildings.   If we go again, we will definately ask for the Springs building again.


----------



## kamikazecat

wic0721 said:


> We stayed at the Springs when we were there in November and loved it.   It's close to the main pool and main buildings.   If we go again, we will definately ask for the Springs building again.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Gina35

The Springs is definitely the closest and most convenient.  If, by chance, there isn't room in the Springs, I would shoot for Grandstand and ask for the closest building to the Springs.  We stayed there last time & it was great.  It was a VERY short walk to the Artist's Palette for lunch, buses worked out beautifully, and the pool has a nice kiddie water playground of sorts.  The main pool isn't far away so you can go there as well.  Just something to consider if Springs is congested & the available rooms are on the far side.  Be sure to tell them when checking in that proximity to the main areas is very important.  You can have them show you a map with the available rooms in both Springs & Grandstand...and then make your decision.


----------



## BlakeNJ

This was posted on the board but I wanted to add it to the SSR thread (in case you missed it!)

I just got back from BCV and wondered if I would be as excited to stay again at SSR. Lucky for us, we stayed at SSR for one night this week. Boy, do I really love my home resort.

We (crammed) into a studio. We were in the Grandstand Section, room 9601. On the very end of the building. We are spoiled and have only stayed in a 2br. We are 2 adults, two children and an infant. We really need the space. Space was not an issue, at least for a night. The pack and play fit just fine after a little re-arranging of the table and chairs. I did noticed a little wear and tear on the room--thanks to a not-so-considerate previous occupant. They hung something on the wall using clear tac and when they removed whatever it was they hung up, pulled paint off the wall. It looked terrible. Wonder why it has not been fixed?

We had a great view of the THV from our balcony and one TH had lights on inside. We wondered if someone (CM) was staying in it. We also notice a construction area to the left of building 9100 that clearly seemed to be the construction of a pathway--possibly connecting the THV to SSR???? The path seemed to go around the back of the building--from there, I am not sure where it went or was to go.

We spent the day at the Grandstand pool. It wasn't too crowded considering the main pool is still closed for rehab. My kids really enjoyed the splash area and didn't miss the slide.

Overall the resort looked great. Very clean and well manicured. Staff was very nice and quick to help (called for a pack and play and they were up in less than 10 minutes!). I went on a nice run the next morning and I think I'd like to stay in the Paddock Section in the future. The view of the lake and bridge is so pretty and you can't beat watching the beautiful swans float around!

We checked out around 10am and headed over to the Poly to rent a boat. Not realizing the lake doesn't open up to rentals until 11am, the kids and I headed over to MK. Went back and rented our boat a little after 4pm. We rented a 21' boat and had so much fun!

Please let me know if you have any questions!

Blakely


----------



## kaysmommie

I had a question for you SSR experts.  Do they have pool towels at all the pools or just the springs pool?  Also I read there are movies by the main pool.  Anyone know where to find a schedule? Thanks.


----------



## toocherie

does anyone have a fax number for making requests to the resort for room location?  I am doing a solo trip later this week and because I'll be alone I don't want to be on the ground floor.  Thanks!


----------



## tomandrobin

kaysmommie said:


> I had a question for you SSR experts.  Do they have pool towels at all the pools or just the springs pool?  Also I read there are movies by the main pool.  Anyone know where to find a schedule? Thanks.



There are towels, laundry and bathrooms at all of the SSR pools.


----------



## tomandrobin

toocherie said:


> does anyone have a fax number for making requests to the resort for room location?  I am doing a solo trip later this week and because I'll be alone I don't want to be on the ground floor.  Thanks!



Just call the member services and put in your request.


----------



## Sheribo

kaysmommie said:


> I had a question for you SSR experts.  Do they have pool towels at all the pools or just the springs pool?  Also I read there are movies by the main pool.  Anyone know where to find a schedule? Thanks.



We just got back on Saturday.  The main pool is still closed for the rest of the month but towels are available at all pools.  Usually, the movies are at High Rock Pool but during renovations, they played them at the Grandstand pool.  The schedule is done monthly so I only have the March schedule.  Movies on Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday. 

I would LOVE to have an advanced copy of the activity schedule so I could plan our visit but they just don't release them.


----------



## toocherie

tomandrobin said:


> Just call the member services and put in your request.



well, I will do that in the morning, but being that I check in on Friday I thought with it this close that it was out of Member Services' hands and transferred over to the resort already?

on another topic--I made a reservation for a massage and pedicure for Friday!


----------



## kaysmommie

tomandrobin said:


> There are towels, laundry and bathrooms at all of the SSR pools.





Sheribo said:


> We just got back on Saturday.  The main pool is still closed for the rest of the month but towels are available at all pools.  Usually, the movies are at High Rock Pool but during renovations, they played them at the Grandstand pool.  The schedule is done monthly so I only have the March schedule.  Movies on Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday.
> 
> I would LOVE to have an advanced copy of the activity schedule so I could plan our visit but they just don't release them.



Thank you both!


----------



## kamikazecat

toocherie said:


> well, I will do that in the morning, but being that I check in on Friday I thought with it this close that it was out of Member Services' hands and transferred over to the resort already?
> 
> on another topic--I made a reservation for a massage and pedicure for Friday!



Oooh. Be sure to let us know how the massage is. I am thinking about booking one myself.


----------



## BigMama

toocherie  my husband had the Mystical Forest Therapy Massage last year and he loved it ! enjoy it !


----------



## kaysmommie

BigMama said:


> toocherie  my husband had the Mystical Forest Therapy Massage last year and he loved it ! enjoy it !



Sounds great  any one have a link to the Spa services they offer.


----------



## Sheribo

toocherie said:


> on another topic--I made a reservation for a massage and pedicure for Friday!



My DD14 and I had pedicures at the SSR spa last week.  It was wonderful and passed much too quickly. They spend 35 minutes working on your feet and then you go to a dryer to quick dry your nail polish.  It was heaven and my daughter is hooked.


----------



## pnyltwk

I had a question for you SSR experts. Do they have pool towels at all the pools or just the springs pool? Also I read there are movies by the main pool. Anyone know where to find a schedule? Thanks.


We have been members of SSR since 2004.  We have always stayed at Congress Park and love the resort and the DTD view from our rooms.  
Concerning the movies at the pool if you will check with Community Hall they should be able to provide the schedule.  You can also rent/borrow movies at no charge overnight if you are a DVC member.


----------



## kaysmommie

pnyltwk said:


> I had a question for you SSR experts. Do they have pool towels at all the pools or just the springs pool? Also I read there are movies by the main pool. Anyone know where to find a schedule? Thanks.
> 
> 
> We have been members of SSR since 2004.  We have always stayed at Congress Park and love the resort and the DTD view from our rooms.
> Concerning the movies at the pool if you will check with Community Hall they should be able to provide the schedule.  You can also rent/borrow movies at no charge overnight if you are a DVC member.



Thanks, I will see if I can pick up a schedule.  Unfortunately we are not DVC members yet.  The worst part is we have stayed deluxe 6 out of 7 trips so it would have been paid for already.  We did take the tour that is why we decided to rent points and try DVC out.


----------



## tomandrobin

kaysmommie said:


> Thanks, I will see if I can pick up a schedule.  Unfortunately we are not DVC members yet.  The worst part is we have stayed deluxe 6 out of 7 trips so it would have been paid for already.  We did take the tour that is why we decided to rent points and try DVC out.



Make sure you come back and tell us about your trip.....good or bad.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

I'm packing now...  

Ready for that "hike" to my room.

Ready to enjoy SSR for the first time.

Hoping to get a glimpse of the tree houses also.


----------



## kaysmommie

tomandrobin said:


> Make sure you come back and tell us about your trip.....good or bad.




I will certainly do a review  when I get back.  I was looking at pics this morning and can't wait to go.  



MomsOf2boys said:


> I'm packing now...
> 
> Ready for that "hike" to my room.
> 
> Ready to enjoy SSR for the first time.
> 
> Hoping to get a glimpse of the tree houses also.



 Have a great time at SSR and Disney!


----------



## pnyltwk

We have reservations for THV this October.  Has anyone heard any information regarding the bus stops for THV?


----------



## tomandrobin

pnyltwk said:


> We have reservations for THV this October.  Has anyone heard any information regarding the bus stops for THV?



Yes, the THV section will be set up similar to Fort Wilderness. There will be two dedicated shuttles that will service the THVs. The shuttles will run between the two stops at THV, then run over to SSR to drop off. The shuttles will either drop off out front where DME drops off, or the Springs section - not sure which.


----------



## Doingitagain

tomandrobin said:


> Yes, the THV section will be set up similar to Fort Wilderness. There will be two dedicated shuttles that will service the THVs. The shuttles will run between the two stops at THV, then run over to SSR to drop off. The shuttles will either drop off out front where DME drops off, or the Springs section - not sure which.



Do the shuttles run constantly so that it will be a short wait to get one?  If that is the case, it won't be a big deal to take one and transfer to a park bus, and it will give an option for a quick ride to the main area.


----------



## bpmorley

So if it's going to be like Fort Wilderness, where will the parking be?  Will we have to park up front and shuttle to our Villas?


----------



## twinklebug

bpmorley said:


> So if it's going to be like Fort Wilderness, where will the parking be?  Will we have to park up front and shuttle to our Villas?



No, you don't even have to do that at Ft. W. of you're staying as a guest there... you park in your own private (albeit mini) driveway. Only visitors, families with more than one vehicle, or guests who's vehicle is too large must park in the outer parking lot. The THV will be the same. I believe I had heard they have their own check-in desk? If so, there should be a limited amt of parking to go with it.


----------



## tomandrobin

Doingitagain said:


> Do the shuttles run constantly so that it will be a short wait to get one?  If that is the case, it won't be a big deal to take one and transfer to a park bus, and it will give an option for a quick ride to the main area.



The shuttles will run from 6am - 2am, later on late EMH - like Christmas time.


----------



## tomandrobin

bpmorley said:


> So if it's going to be like Fort Wilderness, where will the parking be?  Will we have to park up front and shuttle to our Villas?



No, parking will be at each villa area.


----------



## tomandrobin

twinklebug said:


> No, you don't even have to do that at Ft. W. of you're staying as a guest there... you park in your own private (albeit mini) driveway. Only visitors, families with more than one vehicle, or guests who's vehicle is too large must park in the outer parking lot. The THV will be the same. I believe I had heard they have their own check-in desk? If so, there should be a limited amt of parking to go with it.



Check-in will be at the Carriage House.


----------



## pnyltwk

We spent a week at SSR at the end of December.  The resort was great.  I know that I have read alot of negative comments about the SSR Bus service.  I would like to add that I know that WDW was extremely crowded during our stay and I do not think that the Bus service reflected it.  So I am not sure what others are complaining about.  
We are looking forward to our upcoming trip in October.  Looking for some additional pictures of the THV area. Does any one have any???  Has any one tried the new online check-in service yet?


----------



## bpmorley

pnyltwk said:


> We spent a week at SSR at the end of December.  The resort was great.  I know that I have read alot of negative comments about the SSR Bus service.  I would like to add that I know that WDW was extremely crowded during our stay and I do not think that the Bus service reflected it.  So I am not sure what others are complaining about.
> We are looking forward to our upcoming trip in October.  Looking for some additional pictures of the THV area. Does any one have any???  Has any one tried the new online check-in service yet?



Yes, any pics or input about THV would be appreciated.  going there in December.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just back from a wonderful 5 day trip.  We stayed at SSR in the Congress Park section.  

Picture from Congress Park bus stop looking at DTD.





View from our room #2336 Congress Park.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Just back from 5 days also!  The weather was great!  We had a Congress Park, DTD view room also (sort of) 1647.  We loved the location, very close to parking, very close to the pool and DTD path.  We had a corner room, and there was a side entry door there - short cut for us!

I do have one comment though - did anyone else experience this?  Since when did the Congress Park pool become the smoking section?  We arrived at 8:30 pm on our first night - looked out and saw the pool and hot tub right out our room so we thought we might get in the hot tub.  We walked over to check it out, and there was a "private party" going on.  A group of about 6 adults was in the spa smoking cigars and drinking beer.  The kids were swiming in the big pool.  We decided not to intrude and really don't care for cigar smoke.  I then went out on my balcony to at least enjoy the view and the warm air, and one of the cigar smokers came back and settled under my balcony on a patio with a CIGAR to make a phone call!  So the smoke was pouring into our room.   I told DH that I'd let them be this night, but I wasn't putting up with it every night - they didn't do it again, but

Two days later, I got all settled at the pool with my book and adult beverage, to find that 3 women were sitting right in front of me smoking again!   I was able to find a chair across the pool from them, but I didn't think the pool was a smoking area, and didn't appreciate it!  A CM came by a little while later -( they were right in front of the clean towels, BTW )- to pick up towels and never said a word to them about the smoking.

We had a maintenance issue - we really are not hard to please - but otherwise we loved our stay as usual!


----------



## tea pot

Disney_Mama said:


> Just back from a wonderful 5 day trip.  We stayed at SSR in the Congress Park section.
> 
> Picture from Congress Park bus stop looking at DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great  shot of the Hot Air Balloon
> Heading down May 1st...Can't wait to try it...
> thanks a bunch


----------



## connorlevismom

tea pot said:


> Disney_Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from a wonderful 5 day trip.  We stayed at SSR in the Congress Park section.
> 
> Picture from Congress Park bus stop looking at DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great  shot of the Hot Air Balloon
> Heading down May 1st...Can't wait to try it...
> thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading down the 1st of May too!!!
> 
> Kristine
Click to expand...


----------



## fairytale

Hiya Guys.

Ok, so having now read through 40 pages of threads and still not found what I'm looking for I'm posting my question ahead of be reading the last 100 pages.

We are booked to stay at SSR this coming October for 3 weeks  and would love some advise as to where will be the best area for us to request.

We are a family of 6, with four children under 8.

The pool is not a priority to us, but the ability of been close to the Bus Stops and a walk away from DTD is. Also I understand that some of the accomodation is newer than others, does anyone know which area this is

Finally, if anyone would be kind enough to post a resort map I would be sincerely grateful

Thank you in advance


----------



## Doug7856

fairytale said:


> Hiya Guys.
> 
> Ok, so having now read through 40 pages of threads and still not found what I'm looking for I'm posting my question ahead of be reading the last 100 pages.
> 
> We are booked to stay at SSR this coming October for 3 weeks  and would love some advise as to where will be the best area for us to request.
> 
> We are a family of 6, with four children under 8.
> 
> The pool is not a priority to us, but the ability of been close to the Bus Stops and a walk away from DTD is. Also I understand that some of the accomodation is newer than others, does anyone know which area this is
> 
> Finally, if anyone would be kind enough to post a resort map I would be sincerely grateful
> 
> Thank you in advance



I personally would recommend the Grandstand.  We find it close to most everything you would want to walk to.  It is the first bus stop so you know you will get a seat going AND you get off first when returning.  We were in the building closest to the bus stop last November it was fantastic having so little distance to walk when we returned from the parks!


----------



## tomandrobin

fairytale said:


> Hiya Guys.
> 
> Ok, so having now read through 40 pages of threads and still not found what I'm looking for I'm posting my question ahead of be reading the last 100 pages.
> 
> We are booked to stay at SSR this coming October for 3 weeks  and would love some advise as to where will be the best area for us to request.
> 
> We are a family of 6, with four children under 8.
> 
> The pool is not a priority to us, but the ability of been close to the Bus Stops and a walk away from DTD is. Also I understand that some of the accomodation is newer than others, does anyone know which area this is
> 
> Finally, if anyone would be kind enough to post a resort map I would be sincerely grateful
> 
> Thank you in advance



The best two pools for younger kids is High Rock by the Springs Section and Grandstand Pool in the Grandstand section. High Rock pool is the main pool and has a slide and zero entry. The Grandstand pool has no slides, but a nice interactive water play area. The section closet to DTD and easy walking distance is Congress Park. The Congress Park pool is a quiet pool, no slides...just a pool and hot tub.  

The newest area is the Grandstand, but by the fall the Treehouse Villa section will be open. Bus stops are in this order - Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park and Springs is last. There is also a boat stop behind Artist Palette/Turf Club that can take you to DTD, there is also a bus that goes to DTD also. If you are staying in Grandstand, you can jump on the first available bus and just get off at Congress Park and walk to DTD.


----------



## RachelTori

fairytale said:


> Finally, if anyone would be kind enough to post a resort map I would be sincerely grateful
> 
> Thank you in advance




I hope this works!  http://www.willcad.org/maps/wdw/resorts/resort_ssr.pdf


----------



## oakmanner

Love the picture with the new balloon!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Here is a picture of the balloon at night while walking back from DTD.


----------



## dwelty

Just gor back from dropping my sister off at LAX for her week long stay at SSR.  I felt a little twinge of envy.  But we will be leaving in two weeks for a two week stay there, so I guess I can wait!


----------



## fairytale

RachelTori said:


> I hope this works!  http://www.willcad.org/maps/wdw/resorts/resort_ssr.pdf


Many thanks for the map and the advise from the previous posters 

Just one more thing, we are staying during the Halloween Holidays and was wondering if SSR have any activities on during this time. I'm thinking more the night rather than the day.

Thank you again


----------



## shelleym3

Happy Easter DISers - dont eat too many eggs!!

Well it's finally here - my big 4-0 birthday today and that means that it is only one sleep till we leave for SSR!! hurrah!! Can you imagine our household this morning - birthday - Disney trip AND too much chocolate!

Anyway - I did the online checkin this morning and under our reservation is said "pirate -water view". Corrently said SSR. Wondered what this means? Anyone know?

Thanks
Shelley


----------



## tomandrobin

fairytale said:


> Many thanks for the map and the advise from the previous posters
> 
> Just one more thing, we are staying during the Halloween Holidays and was wondering if SSR have any activities on during this time. I'm thinking more the night rather than the day.
> 
> Thank you again



The last two years, there was trick-or-treating stations setup at the Carriage House area. Also, DTD will have trick-or-treat stations as well. 

The MNSSHP is worth the extra money to attend, but I would stay away from the actual Halloween night....too crowded.


----------



## tomandrobin

shelleym3 said:


> Happy Easter DISers - dont eat too many eggs!!
> 
> Well it's finally here - my big 4-0 birthday today and that means that it is only one sleep till we leave for SSR!! hurrah!! Can you imagine our household this morning - birthday - Disney trip AND too much chocolate!
> 
> Anyway - I did the online checkin this morning and under our reservation is said "pirate -water view". Corrently said SSR. Wondered what this means? Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks
> Shelley



Happy Birthday! 

Pirate View...huh - That is new to me.


----------



## fairytale

tomandrobin said:


> The last two years, there was trick-or-treating stations setup at the Carriage House area. Also, DTD will have trick-or-treat stations as well.
> 
> The MNSSHP is worth the extra money to attend, but I would stay away from the actual Halloween night....too crowded.



Thank you.

I agree, last year we attended the Cirque du Soleil on Halloween it's self and by the time we left at approximatley 7.45pm DTD was wall to wall of people.

Not a place I would feel easy taking young children 

We will definately be attending a MNSSHP though, but around the 18th, we really enjoyed it last year


----------



## lsg85

Add us to the list of those who love SSR. We bought in October of 06 and have been home twice.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Just got back from SSR and we had a fabulous trip!  The resort is absolutely beautiful and fairly easy to find your way around.  I took the advice from here and requested and got Congress Park.  We were in room 1111 and then 1114 which is the last building closest to the DTD pathway.  Our 1st room needed some maintenence as it looked like the people before us were quite rough on things.  We called and they were there within the hour and removed the broken coffee table/chest so no one would get snagged on the screws.  

Anyway, it was a great first as DVC members and we would not hesitate to stay at SSR again.


----------



## RachelTori

MomsOf2boys said:


> Just got back from SSR and we had a fabulous trip!  The resort is absolutely beautiful and fairly easy to find your way around.  I took the advice from here and requested and got Congress Park.  We were in room 1111 and then 1114 which is the last building closest to the DTD pathway.  Our 1st room needed some maintenence as it looked like the people before us were quite rough on things.  We called and they were there within the hour and removed the broken coffee table/chest so no one would get snagged on the screws.
> 
> Anyway, it was a great first as DVC members and we would not hesitate to stay at SSR again.



Hi Susan!  Glad to hear you had a great time!  I love SSR - haven't stayed in Congress Park yet though.


----------



## PurpleTurtle

We (fam. of 6) stayed in a SSR 2BR last June and loved it.  We loved the pool, Artist's pallette, the beautiful grounds.  We are not AS big into the parks as others, I think, so the feeling of just being on a really relaxing vacation was wonderful for us.

I'll post my favorite picture I took of the grounds last year when I get to 10 posts


----------



## kam0202

tomandrobin said:


> The best two pools for younger kids is High Rock by the Springs Section and Grandstand Pool in the Grandstand section. High Rock pool is the main pool and has a slide and zero entry. The Grandstand pool has no slides, but a nice interactive water play area. The section closet to DTD and easy walking distance is Congress Park. The Congress Park pool is a quiet pool, no slides...just a pool and hot tub.
> 
> The newest area is the Grandstand, but by the fall the Treehouse Villa section will be open. Bus stops are in this order - Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park and Springs is last. There is also a boat stop behind Artist Palette/Turf Club that can take you to DTD, there is also a bus that goes to DTD also. If you are staying in Grandstand, you can jump on the first available bus and just get off at Congress Park and walk to DTD.



This is all really helpful information on SSR - thanks so much!  We are going next month and our 4 and 3 year old will love the High Rock Pool area so we've requested a room at the Springs section.  How far is this from the Grandstand bus stop?  I hear this is the 1st pick up for MK and if we don't get it from there it will be tough for us to get our double jogger on the bus!


----------



## kam0202

3 comments on SSR that I love:

1)  Like others, I like being away from the "noise" and activity.  I like to feel like I'm away from it all on vacation.

2)  I can book a 1bd for a week 30 days out and 90% get what I want.  I may have to waitlist for 1-2 days, but I have gotten it each time.

3)  In that week we stay, we only go to 1 park - MK once.  Our young boys love to just hang out by the pool and ride bikes/take walks.  I love to workout at the gym and run the paths.


----------



## fairytale

Can somebody kindly confirm that the swimming pool which has the Donald splash area is the one located in the Grandstand section 

We are due to stay at SSR this coming October and cant wait, reading all these posts on this thread is so useful for our first time at this resort.

Thank you all so very much


----------



## kaysmommie

fairytale said:


> Can somebody kindly confirm that the swimming pool which has the Donald splash area is the one located in the Grandstand section
> 
> We are due to stay at SSR this coming October and cant wait, reading all these posts on this thread is so useful for our first time at this resort.
> 
> Thank you all so very much



The one with the Donald Duck splash area is the Main pool in the Springs section.  Grandstand has an area with water sprayers near it's pool too.  Here is picture from all ears website of the grandstand splash area.


----------



## tomandrobin

fairytale said:


> Can somebody kindly confirm that the swimming pool which has the Donald splash area is the one located in the Grandstand section



Its located at the main pool High rock springs. Across the street from the Springs Section bus stop.


----------



## btrim

The donal Splash area is at the main pool which is across from the Springs section.  However, the Grandstand area is very close if you are in one of the first  buildings.  We stayed in the building right by the road in the Grandstand area.  The pool in that area was just at the end of our building and the bus stop was the first one picked up and the first one dropped off.  It is a very short walk to the main pool and check-in area and Artist's Pallette.  I preferred it to the time we stayed in the Spring.


----------



## girlsn980103

Hi, first post on the board in a VERY long time.  We have been SSR owners for a few years now.  Made first trip last January and am VERY happy to say DH and I will be going back in Jan. 10 alone for our 15th anniversary!  Can't imagine staying anywhere else!


----------



## tchrrx

We will be staying at SSR next month for our 3rd time.  I normally don't care where they put us b/c it really doesn't matter.  This time, however, my in-laws are coming.  I'd like to be near the main building, but still in a fairly quiet area.  Plus, I'd like an area that the busses come to first (or 2nd) so that they will have seats on the bus.  Which area should I request?  How do I request an area?  I didn't know if I needed to call ahead or just ask when I get there.  Thanks!


----------



## PurpleTurtle

Here's my pic from our balcony last June at SSR.  Hope this works!






Hmmm.... Looks a lot better when the picture is bigger.  Oh well.  It was just a beautiful, peaceful view.

Edited: Put in a bigger pic.


----------



## Dman67

tchrrx said:


> We will be staying at SSR next month for our 3rd time.  I normally don't care where they put us b/c it really doesn't matter.  This time, however, my in-laws are coming.  I'd like to be near the main building, but still in a fairly quiet area.  Plus, I'd like an area that the busses come to first (or 2nd) so that they will have seats on the bus.  Which area should I request?  How do I request an area?  I didn't know if I needed to call ahead or just ask when I get there.  Thanks!



You have to wait until you get there?  If you call ahead they'll supposedly make a note on your ressie but it means nothing to the person checking you in.  I've called ahead and when I got there to check in they had us somewhere else.  I then asked to move.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Dman67 said:


> You have to wait until you get there?  If you call ahead they'll supposedly make a note on your ressie but it means nothing to the person checking you in.  I've called ahead and when I got there to check in they had us somewhere else.  I then asked to move.



When we went in April and went to check in, the CM repeated our requested area and circled the buildings we would be in.  She did not tell us room # as it wasn't finished but I am sure she knew which one it was.


----------



## Gina35

tchrrx said:


> We will be staying at SSR next month for our 3rd time.  I normally don't care where they put us b/c it really doesn't matter.  This time, however, my in-laws are coming.  I'd like to be near the main building, but still in a fairly quiet area.  Plus, I'd like an area that the busses come to first (or 2nd) so that they will have seats on the bus.  Which area should I request?  How do I request an area?  I didn't know if I needed to call ahead or just ask when I get there.  Thanks!



I always request when I book; then I call several days before arriving to ensure that they have my request noted.  One of the CMs told me to do that about 8 years ago, and I've done it since.  That being said, once when we arrived, we still were not in the area requested.  Most of the time, though, it has worked out.  I always re-confirm the request when we arrive.

I would definitely ask for the Grandstand section and try to get one of the first two buildings.  Like a previous poster, we had the 1st building on our last trip; and it couldn't get more convenient.  The bus stops will definitely work out for the in-laws, and the Grandstand pool is great.  Even though we like the main Springs pool, it does tend to get very crowded...the GS one is more relaxing.  We found that the 1st GS building was closer & more convenient to the lobby and the Artist's Palette than certain parts of Springs...and the buses work out MUCH better!  Good luck & enjoy your stay!


----------



## logan115

Just got word that we passed ROFR and are now proud SSR owners.

New members of the DVC "club," and now get to really start planning our first trip "home" in May 2010.

Chris


----------



## PrincessV

Okay, looking at the laundry pics on Allears, it appears that most facilities have both HE and regular washers.  I know nothing about HE's and have to use a color and fragrance-free liquid detergent - can that be used in both the regular and HE washers?  If so, is it a different amount?


----------



## oakmanner

Congrats logan115...Welcome Home!


----------



## snowbell

I am so excited to be going home resort for the first time tomorrow.  I am looking forward to relaxing and getting to know my resort.  
Hopefully my request for Congress Park will pan out.


----------



## LisaStockman

Can anyone help me out here? We are staying at our home resort SSR on May 3rd for 12 nights and have requested a top floor 1 bedroom in Congress Park with a DTD view. When we check in can anyone tell me when they give us our room number how I will know if its on the top floor.
How do the room numbers work?

Many thanks guys


----------



## Gina35

logan115 said:


> Just got word that we passed ROFR and are now proud SSR owners.
> 
> New members of the DVC "club," and now get to really start planning our first trip "home" in May 2010.
> 
> Chris



Congratulations!!!  Best wishes for a lifetime of happy memories at "home."


----------



## logan115

Thanks for all the warm welcome homes, still can't believe it happened.

Can almost taste the flatbreat at AP 

Chris


----------



## luvlifeinfl

Hi to everyone, just want to throw myself into this community. My DH & I with our 2 DD's purchased into SSR, in 2006. We have stayed there once. LOVED IT! we though try to stay at the other DVC resorts just to get the experiance staying at them. We have stayed at the boardwalk villas, it was fun. This Nov. we  have reservations to stay again at SSR, but we are on a wait list for FW or AK. Has any one had luck of being on a wait list and as our DVC guide says let the magic happen and get the resort of 1st choice?

thanks


----------



## tomandrobin

PrincessV said:


> Okay, looking at the laundry pics on Allears, it appears that most facilities have both HE and regular washers.  I know nothing about HE's and have to use a color and fragrance-free liquid detergent - can that be used in both the regular and HE washers?  If so, is it a different amount?



Each laundry area has a detergent vending machine.


----------



## tomandrobin

snowbell said:


> I am so excited to be going home resort for the first time tomorrow.  I am looking forward to relaxing and getting to know my resort.
> Hopefully my request for Congress Park will pan out.



How exciting! If you are not happy with your choice, ask to see what else is available or if a better room will be available later.


----------



## tomandrobin

LisaStockman said:


> Can anyone help me out here? We are staying at our home resort SSR on May 3rd for 12 nights and have requested a top floor 1 bedroom in Congress Park with a DTD view. When we check in can anyone tell me when they give us our room number how I will know if its on the top floor.
> How do the room numbers work?
> 
> Many thanks guys



When the CM checks you in, they will tell you and show you on the resort map where your room will be located, and what floor.


----------



## tomandrobin

luvlifeinfl said:


> Hi to everyone, just want to throw myself into this community. My DH & I with our 2 DD's purchased into SSR, in 2006. We have stayed there once. LOVED IT! we though try to stay at the other DVC resorts just to get the experiance staying at them. We have stayed at the boardwalk villas, it was fun. This Nov. we  have reservations to stay again at SSR, but we are on a wait list for FW or AK. Has any one had luck of being on a wait list and as our DVC guide says let the magic happen and get the resort of 1st choice?
> 
> thanks



We have had fairly good success with our waitlist requests. I think you will have a better chance to get AKV, then VWL......but wishes do come true!


----------



## tomandrobin

logan115 said:


> Can almost taste the flatbreat at AP



 Yum!!!!!!! 

Oh....And did I say Congratulations?  Its like deja vu or something .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Logan115 . . . . 

Wow . . .  Congratulations!


----------



## minniekissedme

LisaStockman said:


> Can anyone help me out here? We are staying at our home resort SSR on May 3rd for 12 nights and have requested a top floor 1 bedroom in Congress Park with a DTD view. When we check in can anyone tell me when they give us our room number how I will know if its on the top floor.
> How do the room numbers work?
> 
> Many thanks guys



should be the second number of the room number


----------



## logan115

tomandrobin said:


> Yum!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh....And did I say Congratulations?  Its like deja vu or something .



Perhaps it's just an echo reverberating thru the web 

And thanks (again) by the way,

Chris


----------



## PrincessV

tomandrobin said:


> Each laundry area has a detergent vending machine.



Yes, but I highly doubt it supplies the fragrance/color free detergent I have to use due to allergies.  I'm wondeirng if I can use my own in the HE washers, or only the regular ones.


----------



## spaddy

PrincessV said:


> Yes, but I highly doubt it supplies the fragrance/color free detergent I have to use due to allergies.  I'm wondeirng if I can use my own in the HE washers, or only the regular ones.



The HE approved detergent will work better than the regular stuff.  The stuff designed for HE makes much less bubbles.  I would definitely use less if using the regular stuff.

I purchased Dropps for my trip.  You can find them online in the fragance/enyeme free variety.  It is expensive, but very convient.  I really like them for vacation.


----------



## tomandrobin

PrincessV said:


> Yes, but I highly doubt it supplies the fragrance/color free detergent I have to use due to allergies.  I'm wondeirng if I can use my own in the HE washers, or only the regular ones.



HE products should only be used in the HE machines. They use so much less water, compared to regular washers. If you use your normal products, you will need to take that into consideration.


----------



## PrincessV

spaddy said:


> The HE approved detergent will work better than the regular stuff.  The stuff designed for HE makes much less bubbles.  I would definitely use less if using the regular stuff.
> 
> I purchased Dropps for my trip.  You can find them online in the fragance/enyeme free variety.  It is expensive, but very convient.  I really like them for vacation.





tomandrobin said:


> HE products should only be used in the HE machines. They use so much less water, compared to regular washers. If you use your normal products, you will need to take that into consideration.



Gotcha - thanks much!


----------



## Doug7856

tomandrobin said:


> HE products should only be used in the HE machines. They use so much less water, compared to regular washers. If you use your normal products, you will need to take that into consideration.



Costco's detergent is rated for both types of machines.  That's what we use (Costoco fragrance/color free detergent).


----------



## SolPlyr

I have a question regarding the laundry facilities.  We are staying in a studio, so I know that we'll have to find one of the public laundry places on site.  What, if any, is the charge to wash/dry in the public facility?


----------



## btrim

to DVC member staying at the resort.  They have coin slots on them, but you don't have to put money in them to make them work.  There are washers and dryers at the pool locations and one on Main Street across from the Springs section.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

PrincessV said:


> Okay, looking at the laundry pics on Allears, it appears that most facilities have both HE and regular washers. I know nothing about HE's and have to use a color and fragrance-free liquid detergent - can that be used in both the regular and HE washers? If so, is it a different amount?


 
I just ordered a HE washer - the sales lady says if you have a fav non-HE soap, you can use it - only use a scant tablespoon of it.



LisaStockman said:


> Can anyone help me out here? We are staying at our home resort SSR on May 3rd for 12 nights and have requested a top floor 1 bedroom in Congress Park with a DTD view. When we check in can anyone tell me when they give us our room number how I will know if its on the top floor.
> How do the room numbers work?
> 
> Many thanks guys


 
Our building in CP, it seems started with a 5 - so in our corner room, the first floor was 5143, 2nd 5243, and 3rd would be 5343.


----------



## snowbell

minniekissedme said:


> should be the second number of the room number



I just got back from an amazing stay at Saratoga Springs.  It is the first time at my home resort. 

I stayed in the Congress Park Section - 2732, 3rd floor.  I know it conflicts with some of the other comments, but in that section, it seemed to be the third number.


----------



## tomandrobin

SolPlyr said:


> I have a question regarding the laundry facilities.  We are staying in a studio, so I know that we'll have to find one of the public laundry places on site.  What, if any, is the charge to wash/dry in the public facility?



Its free, complimentary to resort guests. The only cost is detergent, etc if you don't bring your own. There are vending machines at each location.


----------



## KLEONARD

Sharing a few photos from past trips to SSR.


























Even the turtle likes SSR.






Kevin


----------



## tomandrobin

Great pictures!!!

On our first trip to SSR 4 years ago, we saw the turtles in the lake.


----------



## springsheri

I'm going there in a couple of weeks.  It's me, hubby and dd's 2 and 4.  which floor location do you normally choose and why?  I've requested grand stand, anything else you would suggest?  We're staying in a studio and can't wait. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## disney_fan1972

Oh those pics were great!  I'm getting home sick for SSR.  We may try OKW just because of the lower points value and larger rooms this summer.  From all you great SSR lovers who've been to OKW... What do you think of OKW.  Do they have a hot tub and kiddy pool?

Thanks
Diane


----------



## disney_fan1972

springsheri said:


> I'm going there in a couple of weeks.  It's me, hubby and dd's 2 and 4.  which floor location do you normally choose and why?  I've requested grand stand, anything else you would suggest?  We're staying in a studio and can't wait. Thank you for your advice!




We always seem to end up in the Paddock... but we love it.  Nice area.  There is a quiet pool close by and the walk to the main pool is really nice (but it is a bit of a walk... then again what at WDW isnt! LOL!).

Have a GREAT trip!!!


----------



## bpmorley

disney_fan1972 said:


> Oh those pics were great!  I'm getting home sick for SSR.  We may try OKW just because of the lower points value and larger rooms this summer.  From all you great SSR lovers who've been to OKW... What do you think of OKW.  Do they have a hot tub and kiddy pool?
> 
> Thanks
> Diane



I'm getting there myself.  We'll be there at the end of May, I can't wait


----------



## springsheri

Is there an elevator there?  Just wondering since we have the stroller.  What floor would you recommend with and 2 and 4 yr old? Thanks!


----------



## tjkraz

springsheri said:


> Is there an elevator there?  Just wondering since we have the stroller.  What floor would you recommend with and 2 and 4 yr old? Thanks!



Every building has an elevator.  

I would recommend an upper floor (2-4.)  The ground floor units have a patio, but it's just a concrete slab with no fence or railing.  You wouldn't want the kids outside unless you're standing right there.  

The upper floor balconies have waist-high railings.  As long as the kids know not to climb--or you're watching from the living room or bedroom--they can use the balcony at will.


----------



## springsheri

Okay, thanks for the tips.  I wonder if I can request the floor through the online check in?  Also, is there a spot in the building, such as an corner  that should be requested? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## bpmorley

springsheri said:


> Okay, thanks for the tips.  I wonder if I can request the floor through the online check in?  Also, is there a spot in the building, such as an corner  that should be requested? Sorry for all the questions.



Depends on the building.  Seems like all the building are facing different ways.  So one building will have great views from the corners and other won't


----------



## tjkraz

springsheri said:


> Okay, thanks for the tips.  I wonder if I can request the floor through the online check in?  Also, is there a spot in the building, such as an corner  that should be requested? Sorry for all the questions.



I would request and "upper floor" (they know what that means) and a particular neighborhood of the resort (The Grandstand, The Springs, etc.)  

If you try to get too specific, you run the risk of your instructions being misunderstood and/or the resort not having any rooms that match your request on your arrival day.  

The Disney room assigners aren't known for bending over backward when assigning rooms.  Keep things fairly general and you'll have the best chance for success.


----------



## my3princes

disney_fan1972 said:


> Oh those pics were great!  I'm getting home sick for SSR.  We may try OKW just because of the lower points value and larger rooms this summer.  From all you great SSR lovers who've been to OKW... What do you think of OKW.  Do they have a hot tub and kiddy pool?
> 
> Thanks
> Diane




We love OKW.  That is where we usually stay as our points go much further there.  The accomodations are older, but still in great shape.  They are so big, it is wonderful.  There is a hot tub, a sauna and pool with water slide.


----------



## disney_fan1972

Thanks so much for the feed back about OKW!  Maybe we will see you there!


----------



## Bethpremier

We will be at SSR on May 8th.  I am so excited!  Its our first time staying there and I am already in love with the idea of it being so close to DTD.  Can you guys give me any last minutes tips/secrets about SSR that I should know and experience while we are there?


----------



## conciergekelly

Bethpremier: One thing that I like about SSR is that you can walk to DTD and use it as a hub to get to all of the resorts for dinner reservations if you don't rent a car. I also like the grandstand area because it is close to the main theme pool/restaurants etc. but also has a nice themed quiet pool with a bar/refill mug station/food right outside the building.Very convenient.These are the only two things that I can think of. Have Fun!!


----------



## bpmorley

Bethpremier said:


> We will be at SSR on May 8th.  I am so excited!  Its our first time staying there and I am already in love with the idea of it being so close to DTD.  Can you guys give me any last minutes tips/secrets about SSR that I should know and experience while we are there?



Depending on which way your balcony is facing, you can catch the EPCOT, MGM or MK fireworks in the distance.


----------



## Bethpremier

conciergekelly said:


> Bethpremier: One thing that I like about SSR is that you can walk to DTD and use it as a hub to get to all of the resorts for dinner reservations if you don't rent a car. I also like the grandstand area because it is close to the main theme pool/restaurants etc. but also has a nice themed quiet pool with a bar/refill mug station/food right outside the building.Very convenient.These are the only two things that I can think of. Have Fun!!



This is perfect for us because we wont have a car.  How is the grandstand on the bus situation?  We are planning on having breakfast one morning at the Grand Floridian.  Ill try the DTD hub thing.  Thanks!


----------



## Bethpremier

bpmorley said:


> Depending on which way your balcony is facing, you can catch the EPCOT, MGM or MK fireworks in the distance.



No way.  I hope this is a possibility for us!


----------



## springsheri

Wow, two great tips about this resort that I wouldn't have know.  Great to know about the hub of dtd and the fireworks- I'll try to catch one of them.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Hey SSR experts!

We have requested The Grandstand...so my question is where is the best place to use our refillable mugs?  thanks!


----------



## realfam

supersuperwendy said:


> Hey SSR experts!
> 
> We have requested The Grandstand...so my question is where is the best place to use our refillable mugs?  thanks!




Probably Artiste's Palete if you want coffee/tea/ hot chocolate and pop.


----------



## edk35

Bethpremier said:


> This is perfect for us because we wont have a car.  How is the grandstand on the bus situation?  We are planning on having breakfast one morning at the Grand Floridian.  Ill try the DTD hub thing.  Thanks!




I wouldn't take the bus from DTD for GF. i would take the MK bus from Grandstand and then hop the monorail to GF once you get off the bus at MK. Just allow enough time to make your transfers. Sometimes the busses take a while to get to and from DTD.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

supersuperwendy said:


> Hey SSR experts!
> 
> We have requested The Grandstand...so my question is where is the best place to use our refillable mugs? thanks!


 
You can also fill them up with pop at the pool bar right at Grandstand during the hours it's open.  There is an outside refill station there.


----------



## realfam

The Grandstand is one of our favourite locations, because of its pool, locations and drink, but beware it only has pop.  No hot beverages or ice tea (which I'm a coffee and ice tea drinker). 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> You can also fill them up with pop at the pool bar right at Grandstand during the hours it's open.  There is an outside refill station there.


----------



## purplern

We bought in 07. Havent stayed at SSR yet! Next year we are. We took the tour is it looked beautiful!!


----------



## Natterjack9

Hello SSR family!  We made our reservations for Easter with Mickey (unfortunately the only time we are able to go) and were able to get 8 nights in the Treehouse villas.  We are so excited!  I have two questions though. 

1.  Where on the grounds are the Treehouse villas located, and how far away from the Artists Pallete and High Rock Springs pool is that section?

2.  I have seen the artists renderings of the Treehouses, does anyone have any pics yet that they could / would like to share?  We have some first timers going with us, and I would love to show them where we are staying.

Thanks, we are so excieted to have plans to go home!


----------



## Natterjack9

Welcome home!


----------



## Natterjack9

purplern said:


> We bought in 07. Havent stayed at SSR yet! Next year we are. We took the tour is it looked beautiful!!




Welcome home!  We bought at SSR in '04 and we love it!  I hope you have the same magical experiences we have had!


----------



## purplern

Natterjack9 said:


> Welcome home!  We bought at SSR in '04 and we love it!  I hope you have the same magical experiences we have had!



Thanks! Cant wait to go "home"!


----------



## bpmorley

Natterjack9 said:


> Hello SSR family!  We made our reservations for Easter with Mickey (unfortunately the only time we are able to go) and were able to get 8 nights in the Treehouse villas.  We are so excited!  I have two questions though.
> 
> 1.  Where on the grounds are the Treehouse villas located, and how far away from the Artists Pallete and High Rock Springs pool is that section?
> 
> 2.  I have seen the artists renderings of the Treehouses, does anyone have any pics yet that they could / would like to share?  We have some first timers going with us, and I would love to show them where we are staying.
> 
> Thanks, we are so excieted to have plans to go home!



The THV are almost another resort.  There is a path leading away from the Grandstand that goes through the golf course and lead to THV.  I'm not sure if there is a way right from the Carraige house.  I walked over when we stayed in The Grandstand section and it's a good walk.  I guess it would also depend on which Villa you were staying in.


----------



## oakmanner

welcome home!


----------



## boettj

While I love SSR, the DW over ruled for our Nov 09 trip.  We are staying at BWV.  As I love Epcot, I do like that it's a short boat ride or walk to Epcot.  

Our next trip will be in 2011 or 2012 will be to SSR.  Might be a whole family trip to include DMIL and DD.  Shooting for a Grand Villa that week.

The good news is that we are working out the financing for add-on points.  Yeah.


----------



## MamaCrush

supersuperwendy said:


> Hey SSR experts!
> 
> We have requested The Grandstand...so my question is where is the best place to use our refillable mugs?  thanks!



I would suggest the Grandstand pool bar.  We stayed in GS last March and LOVED the location.  Have fun!


----------



## Dman67

Just keepin' the love alive for SSR!!! 

Per a request I've placed a link to some picture collages I threw together of images my wife and I took on a recent trip to SSR.  You can view the images by clicking on the link below.

http://www.dldigitalimages.com/DVC2009/SSR2009.html

Take care!
Dave


----------



## Liljam

Dman67 said:


> Just keepin' the love alive for SSR!!!
> 
> Per a request I've placed a link to some picture collages I threw together of images my wife and I took on a recent trip to SSR.  You can view the images by clicking on the link below.
> 
> http://www.dldigitalimages.com/DVC2009/SSR2009.html
> 
> Take care!
> Dave



Beautiful!  You did an excellent layout of what SSR is all about and DVC reps at SSR should be using this as a selling point !  You're other sets are great too.  I just started learning a little about photography, and love looking at experienced photographer's work!  I'll be bookmarking this page though for when I'm homesick  It's perfect!


----------



## purplern

Dman67 said:


> Just keepin' the love alive for SSR!!!
> 
> Per a request I've placed a link to some picture collages I threw together of images my wife and I took on a recent trip to SSR.  You can view the images by clicking on the link below.
> 
> http://www.dldigitalimages.com/DVC2009/SSR2009.html
> 
> Take care!
> Dave



Beautiful pictures!


----------



## bpmorley

Dman67 said:


> Just keepin' the love alive for SSR!!!
> 
> Per a request I've placed a link to some picture collages I threw together of images my wife and I took on a recent trip to SSR.  You can view the images by clicking on the link below.
> 
> http://www.dldigitalimages.com/DVC2009/SSR2009.html
> 
> Take care!
> Dave



Very Nice


----------



## oakmanner

Awesome!


----------



## PSC

Dman67 - Thanks for posting your pictures on this thread!

I'm going to be staying at SSR in a little over 2 weeks, and now I'm really excited to be going back!  I'll be looking for some of the details that I missed when I was there last December.


----------



## MamaCrush

Dman67 said:


> Just keepin' the love alive for SSR!!!
> 
> Per a request I've placed a link to some picture collages I threw together of images my wife and I took on a recent trip to SSR.  You can view the images by clicking on the link below.
> 
> http://www.dldigitalimages.com/DVC2009/SSR2009.html
> 
> Take care!
> Dave




Wowza.  Thanks so much for sharing your fabulous pictures.  Makes me want to go back all the more!


----------



## Dman67

MamaCrush said:


> Wowza.  Thanks so much for sharing your fabulous pictures.  Makes me want to go back all the more!



Our vacation ended a week or so ago and already I'm wanting to go back.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Looking forward to our first SSR stay in 2 weeks and just looking through this thread for info.  Thanks to all for the pictures and info.


----------



## kaysmommie

Anyone ever get upgraded at SSR?  We rented points from a DVC member but we added a night.  So we booked a cash ressie for a studio.  Today I found out that they upgraded us to a 1 bedroom for the cash night.  now if we could only keep it for the whole stay .


----------



## Brenle

kaysmommie said:


> Anyone ever get upgraded at SSR? We rented points from a DVC member but we added a night. So we booked a cash ressie for a studio. Today I found out that they upgraded us to a 1 bedroom for the cash night. now if we could only keep it for the whole stay .


 
You are going to love the one bedroom - you're not going to want to change to a studio.  But SSR is a beautiful resort.  Hope you like it.


----------



## kaysmommie

Brenle said:


> You are going to love the one bedroom - you're not going to want to change to a studio.  But SSR is a beautiful resort.  Hope you like it.



Thanks .  that is what I'm worried about.  We were going to stay at the Poly for the first night and then switch over to the SSR studio.  But then the CM told me what kind of room we had.


----------



## tinkertastic

Hi All !!!

Love this thread! We leave Sunday for our very first trip home, I can't wait.  My DH and I are staying in a 2BR, we invited my parents along who haven't been to WDW since 1995. I am so happy to be able to take them with us. I think of it as my way of thanking them for all the times they took me as a child, now I can finally return the favor!!!!!! Thanks for all the great tips on this thread!


----------



## Dizny Dad

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Looking forward to our first SSR stay in 2 weeks and just looking through this thread for info.  Thanks to all for the pictures and info.



Hi Dory - You will love SSR.  It is a totally different enviroment from VWL (and it should be!).

Just got back from eight days in "The World".  DiznyDi, DD, & DML all found it HOT and Humid, but a great time as always.

We stayed at VWL this go around, but I need to tell all that we spent part of an afternoon at SSR just because we needed an SSR fix!  We had lunch at the Artist's Palette and it was great!  DiznyDi & DD both cheered  when we decided to spend a little time at our other home.

This December we are splitting our 15 day trip between VWL and SSR.  I guess we just need both to feel satisfied!

Dman67 - outstanding photo layouts!  Thanks!


----------



## fairytale

Heres hoping one of you SSR experts can help me 

I am trying to locate a map showing distances from one point to another ie say we were allocated a room in the Grandstand section how long is it to springs etc.

I already have a map of the actual resort but as a newbie to SSR I have no way of guessing the distances.

Many thanks guys


----------



## fairytale

Can you tell me if there are two seperate paths to follow into DTD.

On looking at the map to me there appears to be one path which starts at Congress Park and another near the Grandstand section

I am hoping to get located at the Grandstand and would love to know how long it will take me to get to DTD as its looking like we'll spend a fair bit of time over there for ADR's etc.


----------



## tomandrobin

fairytale said:


> Can you tell me if there are two seperate paths to follow into DTD.
> 
> On looking at the map to me there appears to be one path which starts at Congress Park and another near the Grandstand section
> 
> I am hoping to get located at the Grandstand and would love to know how long it will take me to get to DTD as its looking like we'll spend a fair bit of time over there for ADR's etc.



There are two paths. One is at Congress Park the other starts over behind Turf Club, behind the check-in lobby. 

You can take the DTD bus, the Ferry or walk. The Walk is not that long, depending on where you start from.


----------



## tomandrobin

fairytale said:


> Heres hoping one of you SSR experts can help me
> 
> I am trying to locate a map showing distances from one point to another ie say we were allocated a room in the Grandstand section how long is it to springs etc.
> 
> I already have a map of the actual resort but as a newbie to SSR I have no way of guessing the distances.
> 
> Many thanks guys



5 minute walk at best.


----------



## tomandrobin

tinkertastic said:


> Hi All !!!
> 
> Love this thread! We leave Sunday for our very first trip home, I can't wait.  My DH and I are staying in a 2BR, we invited my parents along who haven't been to WDW since 1995. I am so happy to be able to take them with us. I think of it as my way of thanking them for all the times they took me as a child, now I can finally return the favor!!!!!! Thanks for all the great tips on this thread!



That is fantastic that you can afford to spoil your parents like that!

Have a great trip!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I can't believe that this thread was all the way back on page 3 of Mousecellaneous!    Come on SSR lovers!  We can't let our love for SSR down one minute.  We need to tell the tales, confirm the dreams, show the pictures!  SSR lovers need those daily fixes!

Let's get this going.  

Anybody out there really encounter any alligators on the walkways to DTD?

How about the new boat schedules?

Don't we need a new CS or TS facility at SSR to handle the croud Disney likes to direct there with DPs and over bookings?

Let's talk it up!  We love SSR - don't let those other threads make it out to be something you may get stuck with if your "choice" of home visits isn't available.

Go SSR!


----------



## dbprimeaux

Hey fellow SSR fans...I have seen a map with the distance to DTD here....but I can't find it....please help!! We are leaving in 9 days for WDW and I am HOPING to stay in the Grandstand (we stayed there right after it was open...) - we love the fact that it is the first bus stop


----------



## bpmorley

Dizny Dad said:


> I can't believe that this thread was all the way back on page 3 of Mousecellaneous!    Come on SSR lovers!  We can't let our love for SSR down one minute.  We need to tell the tales, confirm the dreams, show the pictures!  SSR lovers need those daily fixes!
> 
> Let's get this going.
> 
> Anybody out there really encounter any alligators on the walkways to DTD?
> 
> How about the new boat schedules?
> 
> Don't we need a new CS or TS facility at SSR to handle the croud Disney likes to direct there with DPs and over bookings?
> 
> Let's talk it up!  We love SSR - don't let those other threads make it out to be something you may get stuck with if your "choice" of home visits isn't available.
> 
> Go SSR!



SSR is our first choice, although we have tried the the other.  We'll be there in a couple days and that will bring back our appreciation of the resort.

And no I don't remember have any alligator runins.  haha


----------



## Treacle44

Just booked to go back 'home'! 

Have a while yet though as we don't go back until August 2010!! 

Have booked a week cash with free ddp  and will use our points for another 14-16 nights on top. Yay!

Have tentatively requested Congress Park DTD view, we requested this in 2007 but got Grandstand, which was stunning and very tranquil. Which would be better and how far is the walk from Congress Park to Artists Pallete?


x


----------



## kikiq

fairytale said:


> I am trying to locate a map showing distances from one point to another ie say we were allocated a room in the Grandstand section how long is it to springs etc.



Here's hoping this will work.  Credit goes to BroganMc who has it on her blog and Caskbill who measured the distances.


----------



## kikiq

Treacle44 said:


> Just booked to go back 'home'!
> 
> Have a while yet though as we don't go back until August 2010!!
> 
> Have booked a week cash with free ddp  and will use our points for another 14-16 nights on top. Yay!
> 
> Have tentatively requested Congress Park DTD view, we requested this in 2007 but got Grandstand, which was stunning and very tranquil. Which would be better and how far is the walk from Congress Park to Artists Pallete?
> 
> x



We were in the 2100/2400 CP building.  My DH walked to AP every morning.  At 3am in the morning, the walk can be made in 3 minutes   My DDs and Dad left on an early plane and had to be at the Carriage House by 3:15 am, they left at 3 thinking it would take longer, but were sitting in the lobby at 3:05 after checking in for the ME.  Seriously, walking slowly, it should take maybe 5 - 10 minutes depending if you have to wait for an elevator from the first two buildings.  If you are in the two further out buildings, it might take you more than 10 minutes, maybe.


----------



## dbprimeaux

Thanks for finding the map!!


----------



## Melani

Can I make a room request through online check in?

We're paying cash for  2 nites at SSR May 29 & 30.


----------



## kikiq

dbprimeaux said:


> Thanks for finding the map!!



You're welcome.  I have to thank BroganMc who always has it handy, I earmarked it myself because my DD and DB are runners and asking how far something is.  Is there a way, we can make it a sticky or something?  Is it a sticky already and we don't know it?  SSR newbies are always asking about distances.


----------



## 3amigos

Hi everyone,

We just returned from another fabulous stay at SSR. We were in Congress Park and had a great one bedroom villa. Everything was perfect. Buses were great! We love SSR, I think we will miss it a little when we stay at our home resort, BLT in January. It is such a peaceful and beautiful resort.


----------



## Dizny Dad

3amigos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We just returned from another fabulous stay at SSR. We were in Congress Park and had a great one bedroom villa. Everything was perfect. Buses were great! We love SSR, I think we will miss it a little when we stay at our home resort, BLT in January. It is such a peaceful and beautiful resort.



Beware that Addonitis will flare up at its worst during your BLT stay - longing for that peace and quiet that SSR brings!


----------



## logan115

tinkertastic said:


> Hi All !!!
> 
> Love this thread! We leave Sunday for our very first trip home, I can't wait.  My DH and I are staying in a 2BR, we invited my parents along who haven't been to WDW since 1995. I am so happy to be able to take them with us. I think of it as my way of thanking them for all the times they took me as a child, now I can finally return the favor!!!!!! Thanks for all the great tips on this thread!



That's awesome, we're doing the same thing next year !  We just bought a SSR resale that was loaded, and with the banked points that we won't be able to use this year we're going to be booking a trip for some relatives so they can stay at a DVC resort.  Next year we'll take my folks with us (me, DW, DS (5) and DD (6 mos)), and the following year we're taking our inlaws.

After that we'll have a few trips "to ourselves," but my brothers and sister that originally said "Don't by a timeshare " have recently been asking when we'll be able to take them with us.........

Chris


----------



## Melani

Melani said:


> Can I make a room request through online check in?
> 
> We're paying cash for  2 nites at SSR May 29 & 30.



Well I went ahead and did the online check-in.


_Every effort wil be made to honor all requests, but we are unable to guarantee them unless otherwise indicated below. For any questions related to requests, please contact the Disney Reservation Center.
Room Requests:

    * Ground floor
    * Near transportation


_

It only gives you 2 choices & nowhere to write anything.


----------



## dis75ney

Hello - first timer here!  

We will be staying at SSR on developers points in one week (we bought into AKL).  I requested the Springs section because I wanted to be close to everything.  But now I'm hearing that I should have requested Grandstand because it's the first bus stop and the first two buildings are pretty close to Springs anyway.  My question - if we stay with our Springs request (I don't know if it will do any good to call MS this close to our arrival), how long of a walk is it to the Grandstand bus stop?  And would I be able to request Grandstand at check-in, even though I have a request in for Springs?  I'm so confused...


----------



## Doug7856

dis75ney said:


> Hello - first timer here!
> 
> We will be staying at SSR on developers points in one week (we bought into AKL).  I requested the Springs section because I wanted to be close to everything.  But now I'm hearing that I should have requested Grandstand because it's the first bus stop and the first two buildings are pretty close to Springs anyway.  My question - if we stay with our Springs request (I don't know if it will do any good to call MS this close to our arrival), how long of a walk is it to the Grandstand bus stop?  And would I be able to request Grandstand at check-in, even though I have a request in for Springs?  I'm so confused...



We have stayed at both locations and both have their advantages.  Consider if you end up at the Springs that it is the last bus stop so there is less travel when going.  I personally don't think it is worth the walk to the Grandstand to be first.  When returning via bus, if you are up to a short walk, you can get off at the Paddock section and walk across the bridge to the Springs and save some riding.


----------



## BigMama




----------



## BigMama




----------



## BigMama

Grandstand


----------



## oakmanner

Nice pic of the Grandstand pool!


----------



## snowbell

So -- I am here to keep this thread alive... 

I was so impressed with SSR that my dbf said I can stay 8 days for our next trip.. He is usually against the long trips and makes me book only 4-5 night trips.  I wish I purchased more DVC points.  SSR give you the best of both worlds.. the piece and quiet (which my boyfriend loves) and being so close to the magic (which I love)


----------



## Tink2312

snowbell said:


> So -- I am here to keep this thread alive...



I think this thread can keep itself alive - look at those gorgeous pics 

We're staying at SSR for the first time in November after toying many times with the idea of buying DVC. We've visited SSR a few times and although we were initially a bit overwhelmed by its size, we've really fallen in love with it on the past couple of visits.
We'd definitely love to stay in the Grandstand section - it looks just beautiful!!


----------



## Kuzco

Add me to the list of SSR Lovers.  We returned about a week ago from a 5 night stay at SSR.  Our 2 bedroom villa was in the Carousel.  We were right by the bus stop.  Honestly, we loved everything about SSR - the decor, the location, the layout.  Having a car at the resort was definitely helpful - it was really easy to simply drive to the Carriage House.  SSR owners definitely should be proud - you have a great home.


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

We will be home at SSR a week from today.  Soooooo excited!!! We can hardly wait.


----------



## alamode

I did a tour of SSR May 1st, and fell in love with it (but not the price). Then I found a great resale deal and sent in the deposit and contract Friday. Hopefully the rest will be approved, and my kids (9 yr old son and twin 5 yr old girls) will be "home" next year for Star Wars weekend.

I loved our first family trip to WDW, but wanted an upgrade from Allstar Music, which was adequate for a first "power trip", but I think our future visits will be much more relaxed. Or at least as relaxed as you can be as a widowed dad with three kids.


----------



## oakmanner

Good luck passing ROFR!


----------



## kamikazecat

I will be at SSR a week from today for a two week stay. I am so excited. The pictures make the resort look so beautiful! I am sure my family will love it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

BigMama - Those pictures so early this morning make it hard for me to keep my mind on work!  Great shots, Thanks.


----------



## BigMama

Dizny Dad-- heres another one for ya!


----------



## BigMama

JaxDisneyFans said:


> We will be home at SSR a week from today. Soooooo excited!!! We can hardly wait.


 

ENJOY YOUR TRIP!!


----------



## Anal Annie

Although it was our 4th trip in a DVC villa it was our first trip "home" to SSR last weekend.  Must say that we liked it better than we THOUGHT we might and will happily plan more trips there!  I was worried the size of the resort would be overwhelming and that we'd end up in a location we were unhappy with, but persistence at check-in got us into a studio in one of the 8000 buildings in the Grandstand section.  It was a perfect spot and I thought the grounds were quite nice & well kept.  The Grandstand pool was awesome and the walk to the High Rock Pool / Artist's Palette was reasonable and the bus stop was right there.  Buses were prompt & we never waited more than probably 15 min. for any bus.   We did notice a low spot with no drainage on the path up to the Carriage House that had a lot of standing water & muck in the path that was pretty gross but other than that everything was in great shape!  Our unit was clean & well maintained.

Our first ever DVC stay was at OKW and we had a unit that was far from the bus stop, far from the "quiet pool" and very far from Hospitality House & main pool.   Add to that the the buses were horribly S-L-O-W and our unit was in need of a refurb and we had a most disappointing stay.   We had bought SSR sight unseen and went over to see the models while on that OKW trip.   After our tour I was concerned we'd dislike the decor but it didn't bother me as much as I thought it might (too traditional for our tastes).   I think our location within the Grandstand definitely added to our enjoyment & overall perception of the resort.  The decor took a backseat to having a great location!!

We are on a mission to stay at all of the DVC resorts before we start repeating.  In August we try BCV and VB then we only need to try BLT, BWV & HHI.   Then we can plot where we want to return to, but at least now we know we also love our home resort and will want to plan more trips there too!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks BigMama , , , , Been there , , , , wish we were doing that!


----------



## CHOPR

SSR.....can't wait.  22  days until our first stay at our home resort!!
We havn't been there since taking the DVC tour in 2005 and REALLY!   pulling myself back from buying on the spot.  Went home and thought about it for 2 seconds realizing the pull/magic  was still  there and immediately started the process  NO REGRETS!   I plan to take some time this trip looking around the other resorts to decide on our next adventure.   Want to try them all.

No more commando parks for us  been there done that too often


----------



## Dizny Dad

CHOPR said:


> . . . . . . I plan to take some time this trip looking around the other resorts to decide on our next adventure.   Want to try them all.
> 
> No more commando parks for us  been there done that too often



DW and I look forward to visiting as many of the other resorts as possible during our returns to "The World".  Each resort has something we like to enjoy, whether that be an event to experience, a place to sit, some food to share, or an atmosphere we are invigorated by.  A return to "The World" without our tour of the resorts would be like missing one of the themed parks.  

And, please, _relax_ - no commando raids on the parks this time!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Dizny Dad said:


> Hi Dory - You will love SSR.  It is a totally different enviroment from VWL (and it should be!).
> 
> Just got back from eight days in "The World".  DiznyDi, DD, & DML all found it HOT and Humid, but a great time as always.
> 
> We stayed at VWL this go around, but I need to tell all that we spent part of an afternoon at SSR just because we needed an SSR fix!  We had lunch at the Artist's Palette and it was great!  DiznyDi & DD both cheered  when we decided to spend a little time at our other home.
> 
> This December we are splitting our 15 day trip between VWL and SSR.  I guess we just need both to feel satisfied!
> 
> Dman67 - outstanding photo layouts!  Thanks!



Hi Dizny Dad!

I just now read what you wrote. I was surprised at how much we liked SSR.  We were a little apprehensive because of the negative we had read, but own there so were glad to try it out on a last minute trip when nothing else was available.  It was a wonderful surprise that we all enjoyed it so much.  Funny that you snuck over to SSR for a fix--we took 2 little mini trips over to WL to get ours there.  We don't even own there but do love it.  Our long time home is Ft. Wilderness from before DVC so we usually go over there for a visit.  We can find lots of good things about all of them!

We were in a 1 BR in Congress Park and loved the pool being less crowded and the ability to grill right there at the pool.  That is one of DH favorite parts of our trips.  The view of DTD from back there is so nice.

I have some pictures of the resort I can post.  Is there a thread for SSR pictures?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

kikiq said:


> Here's hoping this will work.  Credit goes to BroganMc who has it on her blog and Caskbill who measured the distances.



Great map! Thanks to you for posting it, and to BroganMc and Caskbill for doing the work on it. SSR is DH new first choice of where to stay so I'm sure we will be back and enjoy the map with the distances.  We will probably stay there next May with my parents who enjoy walking early in the morning so it will help them as well.



alamode said:


> I did a tour of SSR May 1st, and fell in love with it (but not the price). Then I found a great resale deal and sent in the deposit and contract Friday. Hopefully the rest will be approved, and my kids (9 yr old son and twin 5 yr old girls) will be "home" next year for Star Wars weekend.
> 
> I loved our first family trip to WDW, but wanted an upgrade from Allstar Music, which was adequate for a first "power trip", but I think our future visits will be much more relaxed. Or at least as relaxed as you can be as a widowed dad with three kids.


Good luck with closing the deal and how exciting to plan for next year SWW. And we find that with owning you can relax and even the kids will say "it's ok if we don't do that ride...we'll do it next time" so they no longer like to go commando either.



Anal Annie said:


> Although it was our 4th trip in a DVC villa it was our first trip "home" to SSR last weekend.  Must say that we liked it better than we THOUGHT we might and will happily plan more trips there!  I was worried the size of the resort would be overwhelming and that we'd end up in a location we were unhappy with, but persistence at check-in got us into a studio in one of the 8000 buildings in the Grandstand section.  It was a perfect spot and I thought the grounds were quite nice & well kept.  The Grandstand pool was awesome and the walk to the High Rock Pool / Artist's Palette was reasonable and the bus stop was right there.  Buses were prompt & we never waited more than probably 15 min. for any bus.   We did notice a low spot with no drainage on the path up to the Carriage House that had a lot of standing water & muck in the path that was pretty gross but other than that everything was in great shape!  Our unit was clean & well maintained.
> 
> Our first ever DVC stay was at OKW and we had a unit that was far from the bus stop, far from the "quiet pool" and very far from Hospitality House & main pool.   Add to that the the buses were horribly S-L-O-W and our unit was in need of a refurb and we had a most disappointing stay.   We had bought SSR sight unseen and went over to see the models while on that OKW trip.   After our tour I was concerned we'd dislike the decor but it didn't bother me as much as I thought it might (too traditional for our tastes).   I think our location within the Grandstand definitely added to our enjoyment & overall perception of the resort.  The decor took a backseat to having a great location!!
> 
> We are on a mission to stay at all of the DVC resorts before we start repeating.  In August we try BCV and VB then we only need to try BLT, BWV & HHI.   Then we can plot where we want to return to, but at least now we know we also love our home resort and will want to plan more trips there too!


Hi Annie! Glad you enjoyed SSR as much as we did.  It is not WL but it is wonderful in its own way.  I tend to like the hotel type resorts better but was overwhelmingly pleased with SSR.  It didn't seem as spread out as I had pictured it in my mind.  The walk to anywhere didn't seem long and it was so beautiful and peaceful.

I enjoy staying different places too and would love to try some other resorts as well, but now it will be harder to get DH away from SSR.


----------



## kam0202

This is our 2nd year as DVC members.  Last May we spent a week at VWL in a 2 bedroom and enjoyed our time there.  I have to say, that this year at SSR was even better.

Everyone has mentioned positives and negatives about each DVC resort; I'm convinced there is a resort suited for everyone for their own reasons.  These were our reasons we loved SSR, though this could be some reasons why others don't care for it.

1)  It is more of a condo feel than a hotel; we stayed in the Springs 3425 - 4th floor.  It's like a 4 story condo complex but with elevators.  The resort is expansive.  We enjoyed the trails - every morning we saw a lot of people walking..running into bunny rabbits, lizards, even saw a deer one day, and otters swimming in the waterways.  I was able to find a 1.4 mile loop (ask the front desk for this trail map) that I could run a couple of times.
2)  Loved the gym; this was huge - lots of modern machines, resistance machines, and free weights; working out was never crowded in the afternoons or evenings.  
3)  Loved the main Springs pool - 0 degree entry; rock tunnel waterslide, and baby waterslide.  There were also more quiet pools to choose from if you wanted to stay away from the action.  We have a 3 and 4 year old so they enjoyed the excitement at the main pool.
4)  Had no trouble with the bus system or schedule, or if we did drive to the Transportation Center (my kids love just riding the monorails all day), roads were clear, easy and no fuss.
5)  Nights were quiet; we loved this...took late night walks - so peaceful.
6)  Loved the walk or the water taxi access to Downtown Disney.  Lots of great shopping and restaurants.  The DDP does not suit our family.  We love to make our own breakfasts, pack sandwiches for lunch, but then eat at Shula's or Todd English's or Fulton's Crab House to splurge for dinner (incidentally, they are not on the DDP).
7)  Grounds were always clean, charming, people were friendly, and weather was beautiful.  We really enjoyed our time there.

Does anyone know how to attach pictures?  Would love to show you some from our trip.


----------



## Sheribo

kam0202 said:


> This is our 2nd year as DVC members.  Last May we spent a week at VWL in a 2 bedroom and enjoyed our time there.  I have to say, that this year at SSR was even better.
> 
> Everyone has mentioned positives and negatives about each DVC resort; I'm convinced there is a resort suited for everyone for their own reasons.  These were our reasons we loved SSR, though this could be some reasons why others don't care for it.
> 
> 1)  It is more of a condo feel than a hotel; we stayed in the Springs 3425 - 4th floor.  It's like a 4 story condo complex but with elevators.  The resort is expansive.  We enjoyed the trails - every morning we saw a lot of people walking..running into bunny rabbits, lizards, even saw a deer one day, and otters swimming in the waterways.  I was able to find a 1.4 mile loop (ask the front desk for this trail map) that I could run a couple of times.
> 2)  Loved the gym; this was huge - lots of modern machines, resistance machines, and free weights; working out was never crowded in the afternoons or evenings.
> 3)  Loved the main Springs pool - 0 degree entry; rock tunnel waterslide, and baby waterslide.  There were also more quiet pools to choose from if you wanted to stay away from the action.  We have a 3 and 4 year old so they enjoyed the excitement at the main pool.
> 4)  Had no trouble with the bus system or schedule, or if we did drive to the Transportation Center (my kids love just riding the monorails all day), roads were clear, easy and no fuss.
> 5)  Nights were quiet; we loved this...took late night walks - so peaceful.
> 6)  Loved the walk or the water taxi access to Downtown Disney.  Lots of great shopping and restaurants.  The DDP does not suit our family.  We love to make our own breakfasts, pack sandwiches for lunch, but then eat at Shula's or Todd English's or Fulton's Crab House to splurge for dinner (incidentally, they are not on the DDP).
> 7)  Grounds were always clean, charming, people were friendly, and weather was beautiful.  We really enjoyed our time there.
> 
> Does anyone know how to attach pictures?  Would love to show you some from our trip.



BINGO!  You just hit the exact reasons we love SSR.  Can we go back now please..........


----------



## kam0202

Sheribo said:


> BINGO!  You just hit the exact reasons we love SSR.  Can we go back now please..........



Sheri - we can't wait to go back next year and are taking my friend and her family along as well.

Incidentally, saw that you're heading to HHI next month.  We went last Sept and have another trip this Sept.  This is our quick getaway from the kids; you'll enjoy your time there, too!


----------



## mamaprincess

kam0202 said:


> Does anyone know how to attach pictures?  Would love to show you some from our trip.




You need a photobucket account so sign up at www.photobucket.com.  You can then upload your pictures there.  Once you have all of your photos uploaded to photo bucket, you will have options under each picture.  Copy the img line under your photo then paste it into your message here.  You will need to have the Dis open and photobucket open so that you can easily go back and forth copying and pasting.  Once you have all of the images (this will be lines of text) copied into your message, preview your message.  If you see your pictures, post the message.


----------



## kam0202

mamaprincess said:


> You need a photobucket account so sign up at www.photobucket.com.  You can then upload your pictures there.  Once you have all of your photos uploaded to photo bucket, you will have options under each picture.  Copy the img line under your photo then paste it into your message here.  You will need to have the Dis open and photobucket open so that you can easily go back and forth copying and pasting.  Once you have all of the images (this will be lines of text) copied into your message, preview your message.  If you see your pictures, post the message.



Thank you MamaPrincess!


----------



## Sheribo

kam0202 said:


> Sheri - we can't wait to go back next year and are taking my friend and her family along as well.
> 
> Incidentally, saw that you're heading to HHI next month.  We went last Sept and have another trip this Sept.  This is our quick getaway from the kids; you'll enjoy your time there, too!



We're going to SSR in November for our first ever adult only trip.  I'm so excited!  Never been to HH but a good Samaritan made the ressie for me since we don't own there and I'm really pumped.  

I won a really nice DVC duffel bag at Welcome Home Wednesday and I've started packing it already.


----------



## thelionqueen

We just returned from our first stay @ SSR and really enjoyed our stay!  There were some things that were disappointing, but the positives far outweighed the negatives.  We will definitely be returning to SSR!

I'm now part of the crowd that hopes that those who don't like staying @ SSR stay that way so that there are rooms available when I book


----------



## oakmanner

If you stay in Congress Park you may have a view like this:


----------



## kamikazecat

2 days until we are at SSR. I am so excited and I know we will love the resort!


----------



## disneykid4ever

SSR is our home resort and we stayed there again this past May. We tried the Grandstand area this time instead of Congress Park and liked it for the proximity to the Carriage House. We found ourselves using our refillable mugs much more this trip since the Grandstand pool bar had a refilling station and the walk to the Carriage House was short. HOWEVER, the one bad thing I have to say about Grandstand is the horrible drainage problem on the walkway to the Carriage House. There is one spot right where the walkway along the drive-in to the Carriage House connects with the walkway from the Grandstand area that dips down and all the water collects there (right ON the walkway).  There is no drain or any way for water to divert, so if you are walking on the walkway you literally end up in 3 inches of water. The only thing to do is go through the nearby shrubbery or divert onto the golf cart driveway.  Half the time that we walked to the Carriage House and diverted onto the golf cart driveway, we met with bell services carts which were zipping around to get bags to rooms; this is not good for bell services or guests. Disney NEEDS to remedy this problem.


----------



## BigMama

granstand


----------



## tomandrobin

What a great view of the GrandStand Pool....Big Mama!


----------



## BigMama

Thanks !! 2 months I'll be back there!! can't wait !!


----------



## zinkfamily

Hello all,

I am a first time post(ee or er) and Ihave run into aposibble snag in my families plans to go to SSR on 25JUN09.
I am stationed in Afghanistan and I was just informed by my chain of command that they need me to push back my dates moving around to get out of my base until a few days befire I should arrive back in the states.

I talked to a cast member on the phone and they said they can help with little more than 24 hours notice but I am wondering about all the dining plans we made. 
Does anyoe have any alternatives to dining areas around SSR on or off property that I might be able to walk into w/o a reservation?

I am sure I am just stressing about something trivial but truth be told I really miss my family and I want this to be an awsome vaccation for my wife son and daughter.

Any suggestions help and tidbits would be very much appreciated.
Thank You


----------



## Dizny Dad

Zinkfamily: *THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!*
Our family prayers go out to you and your family.  We hope all works out for you and your schedules allows the magic to happen! 

We just completed a great visit to WDW with the hope our son would make it back from Iraq.  We planned accordingly, with Josh being in the states for a week before the trip, but the needs of our country come first.  Josh missed the trip, but made it home for R&R.  We were glad to have him!

Again, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!


----------



## BlakeNJ

zinkfamily said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a first time post(ee or er) and Ihave run into aposibble snag in my families plans to go to SSR on 25JUN09.
> I am stationed in Afghanistan and I was just informed by my chain of command that they need me to push back my dates moving around to get out of my base until a few days befire I should arrive back in the states.
> 
> I talked to a cast member on the phone and they said they can help with little more than 24 hours notice but I am wondering about all the dining plans we made.
> Does anyoe have any alternatives to dining areas around SSR on or off property that I might be able to walk into w/o a reservation?
> 
> I am sure I am just stressing about something trivial but truth be told I really miss my family and I want this to be an awsome vaccation for my wife son and daughter.
> 
> Any suggestions help and tidbits would be very much appreciated.
> Thank You




The best part about SSR is it's proximaty to DTD.  There are tons of places to eat down there that don't require a ADR.  We have eaten at both Wolf Gang Puck Express (excellent, table service quality food at a counter service eatery) and TRex.  TRex has huge portions--certainly enough to split, and you can make a "call ahead" reservation a few days beforehand. We just went around 5pm and were dat right away. I have never walked any further than DTD so that is all I can speak of.  Every Disney restaurant will take walk-ups.  You can walk over to DTD and catch a bus to any WDW resort. Your best bet would be to eat at off times--early dinners/late or early lunches. 

I am sure you will have a wonderful trip no matter where you eat!  Thank you for your service to our country and allowing my freedom.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

zinkfamily said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a first time post(ee or er) and Ihave run into aposibble snag in my families plans to go to SSR on 25JUN09.
> I am stationed in Afghanistan and I was just informed by my chain of command that they need me to push back my dates moving around to get out of my base until a few days befire I should arrive back in the states.
> 
> I talked to a cast member on the phone and they said they can help with little more than 24 hours notice but I am wondering about all the dining plans we made.
> Does anyoe have any alternatives to dining areas around SSR on or off property that I might be able to walk into w/o a reservation?
> 
> I am sure I am just stressing about something trivial but truth be told I really miss my family and I want this to be an awsome vaccation for my wife son and daughter.
> 
> Any suggestions help and tidbits would be very much appreciated.
> Thank You








Thank you for serving our country!

We do thank you and appreciate your service and all the sacrificies you and your family make for our country.

As for meals, my kids always love their Dad to grill at the resort.  They swim and play and we eat at the picnic table.  We enjoy that more than eating out.  There are places to eat at Downtown Disney and that is not too far from SSR.  We like Earl of Sandwich and have heard a lot of good things about Wolfgang Puck Express and would like to try it sometime. 

There are good counter service places but we have found it harder to get in the table service restaurants without an ADR now that the dining plan has become so popular.  You might check with the concierge when you check in and possibly get ADRs for later in the week.  

I bet your family will be so glad to have you home & with them at Disney that they will be happy no matter where you eat.  We have had lots of trips with our kids where we ate all counter service or cooked in our room and had a great time.  It's easy to get obsessed with ADRs on this board and think our trip is ruined if we don't get them, but we have had awesome trips even when we ate sandwiches in our room some. 

 Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## bpmorley

zinkfamily said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a first time post(ee or er) and Ihave run into aposibble snag in my families plans to go to SSR on 25JUN09.
> I am stationed in Afghanistan and I was just informed by my chain of command that they need me to push back my dates moving around to get out of my base until a few days befire I should arrive back in the states.
> 
> I talked to a cast member on the phone and they said they can help with little more than 24 hours notice but I am wondering about all the dining plans we made.
> Does anyoe have any alternatives to dining areas around SSR on or off property that I might be able to walk into w/o a reservation?
> 
> I am sure I am just stressing about something trivial but truth be told I really miss my family and I want this to be an awsome vaccation for my wife son and daughter.
> 
> Any suggestions help and tidbits would be very much appreciated.
> Thank You



First, THANK YOU.

Second, I'm fairly certain in your situation that disney dining will work with you.  

As far as alternatives there are many especially around SSR.  If you have a car it's even easier.  If not, there are some of the bell hops that will drive you over in a disney van to whereever you want to go.  If you head east on Hotel plaza blvd there is a mall that has a few chain restaurant.  And on 535 going either way there are many place.  If you want a more detailed list just send me a PM and I'll try to be more specific.

Thanks again for you service


----------



## zinkfamily

wow thank every one of you for your replies....... I am very lucky to have a loving wife and kids that know that there is a job that needs to be done over here.
Thanks for the ideas for Trex and Wolfgang Pucks. Being pretty much a first timer to WDW (last visit the were building EPCOT) all the ideas and tidbits help out a lot. 
In fact I am hoping that if we like SSR we might try to become members in Disney Vaccations.
I don't have much of a clue about the program only that it exists and that people tend to sell point from anywhere from 80 to 120 bucks a point. Also most 1 bedroom week long vaccations will take close to 300 points. 
Can anyone break down what makes doing the DVC a deal?
Once again thank you all for replying and your thoughs and well wishes are so greatly appreciated.
PS The DIS Unplugged podcast is what i listen to a night before i go to sleep...... it's like being able to drift off to sleep thinkin of what I want to do with my family while listening to a great group of people who are helping people like me.... I dont know if that makes sense so I will sum it up by saying Thank you to the podcast crew.... For 45+ mins a week you make me feel a lot cloaser to home,


----------



## tomandrobin

zinkfamily said:


> I don't have much of a clue about the program only that it exists and that people tend to sell point from anywhere from 80 to 120 bucks a point. Also most 1 bedroom week long vacations will take close to 300 points.



A little over on the 1 bedroom requirements at SSR. In the Adventure season - 182, Choice - 192, Dream - 225, Magic - 243 and Premier - 316 points. 

As far as resale, I paid $63.75 per point. There are several contracts listed at $65 and most can be had for $70 at SSR. 



> Can anyone break down what makes doing the DVC a deal?
> Once again thank you all for replying and your thoughts and well wishes are so greatly appreciated.


If you need larger accommodations or want more then a value resort, and plan on going to WDW at least every other year, the pay back will be about 10 years (give or take a few)


----------



## BlakeNJ

zinkfamily said:


> wow thank every one of you for your replies....... I am very lucky to have a loving wife and kids that know that there is a job that needs to be done over here.
> Thanks for the ideas for Trex and Wolfgang Pucks. Being pretty much a first timer to WDW (last visit the were building EPCOT) all the ideas and tidbits help out a lot.
> In fact I am hoping that if we like SSR we might try to become members in Disney Vaccations.
> I don't have much of a clue about the program only that it exists and that people tend to sell point from anywhere from 80 to 120 bucks a point. Also most 1 bedroom week long vaccations will take close to 300 points.
> Can anyone break down what makes doing the DVC a deal?
> Once again thank you all for replying and your thoughs and well wishes are so greatly appreciated.
> PS The DIS Unplugged podcast is what i listen to a night before i go to sleep...... it's like being able to drift off to sleep thinkin of what I want to do with my family while listening to a great group of people who are helping people like me.... I dont know if that makes sense so I will sum it up by saying Thank you to the podcast crew.... For 45+ mins a week you make me feel a lot cloaser to home,



I did a lot of reading here on the Disboards before I bought into DVC.  I was very skeptical of timeshares and wanted to make sure I knew all there was to know before I even called a guide.  I would first figure out where you want to stay.  As they say, "Buy where you want to stay".  This will allow you to book your vacations at your "home" resort (where you buy your points) at 11 months out.  Any other resort can be booked, but you have to wait until 7 months before your travel dates.

If you know _where_ you want to stay, then decide _when_ you want to stay.  Do you normally try and travel the same time each year?  If so, that will help you determine how many points you will need.  Most 7 night stays do not require 300 points.  For example, we travel each year for 6 nights in a 2Br at SSR for 214 pts.  We currently have 150 pts and for the most part, make a big trip every other year, with a small trip sometimes in that same year.

I would say the resale market is perfect right now for first time buyers.  If you want to buy resale, checkout the large aadvertisement at the top of this page for the TimeShare Store.  It will give you an idea of what resale contract are selling for.  Disney currently sells for around $112/pt. at AKV, BLT and SSR. There are incentives and in fact, the new incentives start around June 15 so keep your eyes open for a new deal.  If you need more info, feel free to PM me.

BTW, I listen to the Pod Cast while warming up at the gym!  I think they would love to hear when/where you listen to them!

Blakely


----------



## kikiq

zinkfamily said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a first time post(ee or er) and Ihave run into aposibble snag in my families plans to go to SSR on 25JUN09.
> I am stationed in Afghanistan and I was just informed by my chain of command that they need me to push back my dates moving around to get out of my base until a few days befire I should arrive back in the states.
> 
> I talked to a cast member on the phone and they said they can help with little more than 24 hours notice but I am wondering about all the dining plans we made.
> Does anyoe have any alternatives to dining areas around SSR on or off property that I might be able to walk into w/o a reservation?
> 
> I am sure I am just stressing about something trivial but truth be told I really miss my family and I want this to be an awsome vaccation for my wife son and daughter.
> 
> Any suggestions help and tidbits would be very much appreciated.
> Thank You



First, thank you for your service!!!

Second, I know you are stressing but you'll be surprised at what CMs can do when asked politely plus when they know you are servicing your country overseas and vacationing with your family.  My godson recently had his leave from Iraq and came to Disneyland with his family.  He was so surprised at the lengths the CMs went through to make sure his plans came through.  

Enjoy the magic!!!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Try DownTown Disney. There is a restraunt called Earl of Sandwich which is usually busy but very effiecent and on the cheaper side. There is also a Wolf Gang Puck express by the Christmas store. Sit down or take out service is available. Oh if I have mislead you please forgive me I am on muscle relaxers and things are fuzzy... 
Take a cab ride... should only be a ten minute ride from SSR to Fuddruckers over by the Goodlings grocery store at the intersection of Hotel Plaza and RT 536. 
 If you don't care for Fuddruckers there are several dinning options in that shopping center. A mexican place, CiCi pizza, I think taco bell and I believe a seafood place there too. I am sure you will find some place to dine at in that location. 

Good luck and most important HAVE FUN!!!


zinkfamily said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a first time post(ee or er) and Ihave run into aposibble snag in my families plans to go to SSR on 25JUN09.
> I am stationed in Afghanistan and I was just informed by my chain of command that they need me to push back my dates moving around to get out of my base until a few days befire I should arrive back in the states.
> 
> I talked to a cast member on the phone and they said they can help with little more than 24 hours notice but I am wondering about all the dining plans we made.
> Does anyoe have any alternatives to dining areas around SSR on or off property that I might be able to walk into w/o a reservation?
> 
> I am sure I am just stressing about something trivial but truth be told I really miss my family and I want this to be an awsome vaccation for my wife son and daughter.
> 
> Any suggestions help and tidbits would be very much appreciated.
> Thank You


----------



## Goofygirl17

We just got an RCI exchange for SSR next April   I've tried for months to exchange for DVC,  We are sooooo excited.  We usually stay off-site so we can have a kitchen etc.  We stayed at POFQ a few years ago and loved it but missed being able to make meals etc.  The exchange we got is a studio which I think is about the same size as our hotel room at POFQ but we'll have a microwave, toaster, coffee maker, and sink.  I would love any advice or info about SSR.  We can't wait to go!!

I have some questions:
1.  Can we use DME if we don't rent a car?

2.  Are there parking spaces near the rooms if we rent a car?

3.  Can we take the boat to EPCOT from SSR? (I remember taking the boat from EPCOT to DTD and passing SSR).

4.  Do we have to pay for parking at the parks if we stay at SSR?

5.  I read something about character meet and greets in the lobby- are they still doing that?

I would love any other information or advice you have to offer!!

Thanks!!
Goofygirl


----------



## bpmorley

Goofygirl17 said:


> I have some questions:
> 1.  Can we use DME if we don't rent a car?
> 
> 2.  Are there parking spaces near the rooms if we rent a car?
> 
> 3.  Can we take the boat to EPCOT from SSR? (I remember taking the boat from EPCOT to DTD and passing SSR).
> 
> 4.  Do we have to pay for parking at the parks if we stay at SSR?
> 
> 5.  I read something about character meet and greets in the lobby- are they still doing that?
> 
> I would love any other information or advice you have to offer!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> Goofygirl



1. yes you can use DME
2. there is plenty of parking at all SSR buildings
3. there is no boat from SSR to EPCOT.  Maybe you're thinking you took a boat from EPCOT to The Boardwalk.  
4. parking is free at the parks when staying at a disney resort
5. I've never seen any character meet & greets @ SSR, but that doesn't mean they don't have any.  Just means I haven't seen any.


----------



## bellaphia

will be visiting our Home resort for the first time in Feb-can't wait it will be myself DH, DD8, DD5 and my parents...we will have a car and put in a request for the Springs as to be close to food, pools and such but am seeing some info regarding the grandstands and am second guessing our first request...what are the pros and cons of both also was trying to find out some food choices at the Artist's Pallette as my mom is vegetarian and dad has a very restricted diet-can anyone give me some info on this and is it true they do not have french fries??? we usually on first day hang at pool with our fries as a snack...any info would be appreciated!


----------



## ELKHUNTER

We will also being going for our first trip home in Feb 13-20 at SSR, but have booked at the Tree House Villas. It will be myself, DW, and our three youngest children DS12, DS5, DS5. Can't wait!, maybe well see you there.


----------



## oakmanner

The THV should be awesome!  Can't wait to stay there some day.


----------



## scarletlancer

Hi all, I am going to SSR with my wife and five year old daughter for three weeks from August 3rd and I have a couple of rather odd questions.

My little princess is rather obsessed with the colour pink and constantly asks if we can stay in a pink hotel. Now I know from looking at pictures that there are some pink buildings at SSR, would anybody know if they are in a particular section (eg are the sections colour coded?) or if there are pink buildings in each section? Told you it was odd!

Secondly does anybody have a picture of the sofa bed in bed mode?

Cheers


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Hi all! 

My GF and I are staying at SSR for the first time in September (first time on-site at Disney in fact!) and we can't wait! 

Just have a couple of questions if someone doesn't mind answering them.

We won't be driving out there so would really like to be as close to DTD as possible, does anyone know what studio building numbers are best to ask for? Are they in Congress Park (looks the closest to DTD on the map)? 

Which is the best bus stop to get on for the parks? There seems to be quite a few around the resort.

Many thanks for the help!


----------



## polyhm83

bellaphia said:


> will be visiting our Home resort for the first time in Feb-can't wait it will be myself DH, DD8, DD5 and my parents...we will have a car and put in a request for the Springs as to be close to food, pools and such but am seeing some info regarding the grandstands and am second guessing our first request...what are the pros and cons of both also was trying to find out some food choices at the Artist's Pallette as my mom is vegetarian and dad has a very restricted diet-can anyone give me some info on this and is it true they do not have french fries??? we usually on first day hang at pool with our fries as a snack...any info would be appreciated!



They don't have any fried type food, but a good selection of healthier alternatives and some different things. Should be no problem for a vegetarian.
We enjoyed the food. 
 Menu Date: March 2009


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roast Beef and Bleu Sandwich or Toga Wrap $9.19 / $8.39
Chicken Cordan Bleu Panini $7.19
Smith Stack or Turkey Brie $8.89
Half Sandwich and Soup or Chili $7.19 / $7.79
House or Chicken Caesar salad $7.49
Asian Chicken Salad $8.69
Tomato and Mozzarella Salad $3.19

Buffalo or Pepperoni Flatbread $8.29 / $7.39
Chicken and Artichoke Flatbread $8.29
Vegetable or Cheeseburger Flatbread $7.99 / $8.99

For Young Artists 9 and Under:

Peanut Butter and Jelly or Mini Hotdogs $4.99
Chicken Nuggets or Mac n Cheese $4.99


 This is the lunch menu.


----------



## bpmorley

OrlandoMagic said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My GF and I are staying at SSR for the first time in September (first time on-site at Disney in fact!) and we can't wait!
> 
> Just have a couple of questions if someone doesn't mind answering them.
> 
> We won't be driving out there so would really like to be as close to DTD as possible, does anyone know what studio building numbers are best to ask for? Are they in Congress Park (looks the closest to DTD on the map)?
> 
> Which is the best bus stop to get on for the parks? There seems to be quite a few around the resort.
> 
> Many thanks for the help!



The closest bldg to DTD is 1100-1400, but the one next to is is 1500-1800.  That would be slightly closer to the bus stop and the pool


----------



## bellaphia

thanks polyhm83 for the menu if you don't mind me asking what is on the cheeseburger flatbread is it a pizza with ground meat on it??
elkhunter we will be leaving the day you arrive but enjoy the treehouses, can't wait to hear all about it-maybe next trip we will book them..


----------



## stephensmum

bpmorley said:


> The closest bldg to DTD is 1100-1400, but the one next to is is 1500-1800.  That would be slightly closer to the bus stop and the pool


Can you have a DTDview from these locations?


----------



## bpmorley

stephensmum said:


> Can you have a DTDview from these locations?



yes there are DTD views.  I just don't know which rooms


----------



## tbjam01

Our home resort is SSR and we have not been there yet. We joined in 2006 and because of the way our vacations went , OKW fit our point budget.
I think SSR looks beautiful and I am happy to say that we will be there early Dec. this year. We are staying in the Treehouse Villas.


----------



## Dizny Dad

It is a wonderful thing that the Tree House Villas are now an option in "The World", and that so many are excited about staying there.  But I find it interesting that it is a part of SSR.  

We love SSR; the feel of the resort, the layout, the colors scheme, all the things that make us feel "Home".  But the THVs definately have a different feel and atmosphere and don't offer that same SSR experience.  

With the additional bus loadings this creates, doesn't anyone else wonder why it was not developed into a separate area with its own busses, services, etc?    I know that it would be a more expensive venture, and that with the laws as they are, developing wetland areas is almost impossible, but THVs really are a unique adventure in and of themselves.

I'm still waiting to see which of the couples I invite to stay with us will opted for the bunkbeds.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I just had to pull this thread up from PAGE 4.  It is such a lonely place in the pack.

We just made our reservations for SSR in May 2010.  We are excited!  Our last trip to the World in DEcember was to VWL, which we also love, but we did an afternoon at SSR just to get that feel of it that calls to us.  Both DW and DD squealed with excitement when I suggested the afternoon visit.

I know that we will also do an afternoon at VWL in May for the same reason, but we do need our ten day fix at SSR this time around.


----------



## kikiq

I was in the World last weekend checking in my daughter to the WDW College Program.  Believe or not, when I called 6 weeks out, the ONLY room available WAS NOT at SSR!!!!!  I stayed at AKV in a value studio, pool view.  Yes, I did miss SSR.  In fact, at DTD waiting for the AKV bus, I saw the SSR bus and walked over to it and almost sat down, saying to my daughter, "Let's go home".  My daughter grabbed me off the bus telling me that we weren't staying at SSR but AKV.  The bus driver had a little chuckle on my account.  Told me that I wasn't the first to do that.  

In August, we're staying at BWV.  My DH is already concerned that he will miss "home".


----------



## brattosa

Hi, neighbors!  We're planning our first trip "home" for next year and have a quick rookie question.  We'll be booking ressies for a 2 bedroom, but need the two queen beds in the second room due to the age of those going with us (60+).

Anyone know the odds of getting a request for the two queen beds instead of one queen and a sleeper?

THV would solve the problem, but we're not really excited about taking two buses to get back and forth to the parks.


----------



## DiznyDi

When making your reservations, book a dedicated 2 bedroom and you'll have your 2 queens. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## brattosa

DiznyDi said:


> When making your reservations, book a dedicated 2 bedroom and you'll have your 2 queens. Enjoy your trip!



Thanks from a fellow Ohio'an.  

Now all we need to do is get over the fear of not getting the ressie.  MS's phone is going to be ringing right when they open on the 11-month out day!

Thanks, again!


----------



## DiznyDi

You're very welcome! Always a pleasure to assist a fellow Buckeye!


----------



## oakmanner

BUMP...Someone was looking for this thread.


----------



## tomandrobin

Boy what a slow two weeks for this thread!


----------



## Sheribo

We're heading to Hilton Head this weekend and if it weren't so far, we'd do a day trip to SSR.  It definitely is our second home and we can't wait to get back.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sheribo said:


> . . . . . .and we can't wait to get back.



We now have our SSR reservations for May 2010 confirmed!  

We can't wait to get back either, so in the mean time, our Christmas trip is being split between VWL and SSR.

SSR - we just can't stay away!


----------



## bpmorley

tomandrobin said:


> Boy what a slow two weeks for this thread!



We were @ SSR 5/29-6/1.  No parks this time.  Pretty much just sat around the pool during the day and went out to dinner at night, then back to the pool.  Just relaxed after a 4 night Bahama cruise.  It was our first time staying in Congress Park.


----------



## my3princes

We're waiting for the end of August to come along so that we can book THV for the end of July 2010.  We can't wait to try them out


----------



## BigMama

tomandrobin said:


> Boy what a slow two weeks for this thread!


 
OK lets keep it going!! We will be there in 32 days!! relaxing for 7 nights at SSR!! 

Then we move over to AKV for 5 nights!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, only 32 days to go. The time will go fast and you'll be there before you know it. I hope the weather won't be too terribly hot.   

When we were at the World the first week of May, the weather was unseasonably HOT. Very surprising. We really enjoy traveling in May because the weather is usually so nice......

Have a nice trip! Make sure you keep us up to date and let us know all about it.


----------



## DreaGirl

Hey all!  We are staying at SSR for the first time this October. 

We are renting points. Anything special I need to check out?  Since this is our first time staying at a DVC resort I'm a little clueless as to how to pack as well. We will have a car and plan on stopping at Walmart or somewhere similar for supplies.


----------



## DiznyDi

Are you staying in a Studio? 1 Bedroom? 2 Bedroom?


----------



## DreaGirl

DiznyDi said:


> Are you staying in a Studio? 1 Bedroom? 2 Bedroom?



1 Bedroom. It will be my husband, me, our 3 y.o., and our 13 mo old.


----------



## DiznyDi

You'll love the amount of room that a 1 bedroom provides. You'll also appreciate the washer/dryer in your room. The kitchen should be stocked with all cooking utensil essentials and you'll have a dishwasher. We always take coffee filter packs with us (Maxwell House). Neither DH or myself care for the coffee at WDW.

I enjoy traveling in October because the humidity and heat generally are subsiding after a very hot and humid September. You will probably want to pack a pair of long pants or jeans and a lightweight jacket or sweater though may not need them.

Ask away with any specific questions.


----------



## DreaGirl

DiznyDi said:


> You'll love the amount of room that a 1 bedroom provides. You'll also appreciate the washer/dryer in your room. The kitchen should be stocked with all cooking utensil essentials and you'll have a dishwasher. We always take coffee filter packs with us (Maxwell House). Neither DH or myself care for the coffee at WDW.
> 
> I enjoy traveling in October because the humidity and heat generally are subsiding after a very hot and humid September. You will probably want to pack a pair of long pants or jeans and a lightweight jacket or sweater though may not need them.
> 
> Ask away with any specific questions.



Thanks for the info. Does the kitchen have pots and pans?

What about soap/shampoo?  I would assume we bring our own?


----------



## DiznyDi

Yes, the villa will have pots and pans. Soap and shampoo are the very small travel sizes that will be replenished on trash and towel day. The soap, while small should be adequate, the shampoo will not. I keep full size products in our locker. 

If you use just a small amount of the shower gel in the whirlpool tub, you'll get a tremendous amount of bubbles. Pay attention to the jets before turning on the whirlpool. On our last stay, I was preparing the tub for my mother and shot a stream of water clean across the room!  The jets were probably pushed upward while being cleaned. Just make certain they are in a downward position.


----------



## Dizny Dad

You will also need to bring Laundry detergent.  Disney provides only one small box for a single use.

The room should also have a playpen type thing in the closet if you choose to use it.  The closet will also have a safe where you can put your valuables (travel docs, extra cash, etc.).

The full size appliances are a real plus if you choose to feed the family in the villa (that may negate the vacation feel - watch out!)

Have a great time!


----------



## DreaGirl

DiznyDi said:


> Yes, the villa will have pots and pans. Soap and shampoo are the very small travel sizes that will be replenished on trash and towel day. The soap, while small should be adequate, the shampoo will not. I keep full size products in our locker.
> 
> If you use just a small amount of the shower gel in the whirlpool tub, you'll get a tremendous amount of bubbles. Pay attention to the jets before turning on the whirlpool. On our last stay, I was preparing the tub for my mother and shot a stream of water clean across the room!  The jets were probably pushed upward while being cleaned. Just make certain they are in a downward position.



Thanks! I usually bring my own shampoo for myself. I'll probably just buy a bottle of something cheap for us.

That's funny about the tub!   I'll make sure to check.



Dizny Dad said:


> You will also need to bring Laundry detergent.  Disney provides only one small box for a single use.
> 
> The room should also have a playpen type thing in the closet if you choose to use it.  The closet will also have a safe where you can put your valuables (travel docs, extra cash, etc.).
> 
> The full size appliances are a real plus if you choose to feed the family in the villa (that may negate the vacation feel - watch out!)
> 
> Have a great time!



Thanks for the tips.  

We plan on fixing breakfast in the room each morning. Our DS likes to get up at 5 am on vacation so we'll have plenty of time to hang out/fix breakfast in the room.


----------



## BigMama

DiznyDi said:


> Wow, only 32 days to go. The time will go fast and you'll be there before you know it. I hope the weather won't be too terribly hot.
> 
> When we were at the World the first week of May, the weather was unseasonably HOT. Very surprising. We really enjoy traveling in May because the weather is usually so nice......
> 
> Have a nice trip! Make sure you keep us up to date and let us know all about it.


 
Its definately ganna be hot!, we were there last year in August and it wasnt that bad. One more year and we will start traveling in May when my son gets out of high school. But for now August it is.
Will post a mini report with pics!! THANKS!!


----------



## BigMama

Dizny Dad said:


> You will also need to bring Laundry detergent. Disney provides only one small box for a single use.


The last time I went I went into the main laundry room and just bought from the machine, its good to know if you run out or forget to bring it.I think it was a dollar.


----------



## BigMama

DiznyDi said:


> If you use just a small amount of the shower gel in the whirlpool tub, you'll get a tremendous amount of bubbles. Pay attention to the jets before turning on the whirlpool. On our last stay, I was preparing the tub for my mother and shot a stream of water clean across the room!  The jets were probably pushed upward while being cleaned. Just make certain they are in a downward position.


 
This happen to me too.!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

I can laugh about this now.  At the time, I had the 'window' open above the tub and had clean clothing laid out on the bed. The water stream soaked the clothing and nearly made it to the balcony!


----------



## BigMama

DiznyDi said:


> I can laugh about this now.  At the time, I had the 'window' open above the tub and had clean clothing laid out on the bed. The water stream soaked the clothing and nearly made it to the balcony!


 I had the pleasure of soaking my husband!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

BigMama said:


> I had the pleasure of soaking my husband!!!!



Too funny!


----------



## dreamlinda

Hi fellow SSR's - I am fairly new to the boards and hvae not figured out how you all add the cool SSR pictures and logos to my profile.  Also - the vacation countdowns.  Any help for a newbie to the boards?


----------



## tringrove

Howdy neighbors ... patiently waiting 14 more days till we can book our 1st trip home in June 2010  .  I know this has been posted somewhere else, but i can't seem to find it ... what is the order of the bus stop loop at SSR???


----------



## florep1

303 days to go before SSR lol


----------



## rentayenta

florep1 said:


> 303 days to go before SSR lol






I started my pre-trip report countdown at 563 days!!!  303 will breeze by! 

I cannot wait for our first stay at SSR. Right now, if my Feb 2010 RCI Mexico exchange doesn't come through, I am thinking about doing 2 weeks at the THV (if our other SSR friends want to join us) or doing 9 nights at the THV and then 5 nights at the BCV (our other friends own there).  And if both families want to join us then goodness knows what we'll do.


----------



## Snoopygirl

Hello!!

We will be in a villa at SSR in Dec.....woot, woot......which area would you recommend that I "request"???  We stayed in congress park last summer and I really liked it but would like to maybe try a different area.

Thanks!!


----------



## DVCJones

Just made my reservation for April 2010. Staying at SSR in a studio at the Grandstand.

I know it is a long way off, but I get so excited after making my reservation.

Does anyone else get excited about their " well in advance" reservations?


----------



## pnyltwk

DVCJones said:


> Just made my reservation for April 2010. Staying at SSR in a studio at the Grandstand.
> 
> I know it is a long way off, but I get so excited after making my reservation.
> 
> Does anyone else get excited about their " well in advance" reservations?


Yes, we are always counting down the days until our next vacation.  We reserved a DCL reservation in June of 08 for an October 09 sailing date.  So we have been counting those days down for awhile.  But it will be here before you know it.  We are also staying at THV for a couple of nights in Oct 09 and are going to stay at VB for two night right before our crusie.  And of course we are already planning a trip to HH for Mar./Apr of 2010.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVCJones said:


> . . . . . Does anyone else get excited about their " well in advance" reservations?



Are you kidding?  That is what DVC is all about! 

Making those reservations keeps you feeling the magic, something to look forward to, a goal to obtain, and something to fill the void in your head when you are done thinking about everything else!  

I've said it here many times, there are those that "get it", and those that don't.

Those that don't have a lot of empty space in their heads between moments.


----------



## tomandrobin

tringrove said:


> Howdy neighbors ... patiently waiting 14 more days till we can book our 1st trip home in June 2010  .  I know this has been posted somewhere else, but i can't seem to find it ... what is the order of the bus stop loop at SSR???



Grandstand
Carousel
Paddock
Congress Park
Springs


----------



## Tumblwd501

DVCJones said:


> Just made my reservation for April 2010. Staying at SSR in a studio at the Grandstand.
> 
> I know it is a long way off, but I get so excited after making my reservation.
> 
> Does anyone else get excited about their " well in advance" reservations?



Having a "well in advance" reservation on the books is better than not having a reservation at all!  So yeah, get excited!!  lol


----------



## supersuperwendy

We are only 36 days away until we check in at SSR!  

last minute questions..

Is there a FAQ thread for SSR?

I'm trying to find out what time the first boat to DTD leaves SSR?  Wolfgang Puck Express starts serving breakfast at 8:30 and I'd love to be there when they open to get a somewhat early start to the day!  

any help is appreciated!


----------



## kikiq

supersuperwendy said:


> Is there a FAQ thread for SSR?
> 
> I'm trying to find out what time the first boat to DTD leaves SSR?  Wolfgang Puck Express starts serving breakfast at 8:30 and I'd love to be there when they open to get a somewhat early start to the day!
> 
> any help is appreciated!



If you stay in Congress Park (depending on the building), it's faster to walk.  Last summer we were near the bus stop and it took us 15 minutes leisurely strolling to get to Earl of Sandwich which is close to WPE.  But we only had one 7 yr old with us.


----------



## realfam

Dizny Dad said:


> Are you kidding?  That is what DVC is all about!
> 
> Making those reservations keeps you feeling the magic, something to look forward to, a goal to obtain, and something to fill the void in your head when you are done thinking about everything else!
> 
> I've said it here many times, there are those that "get it", and those that don't.
> 
> Those that don't have a lot of empty space in their heads between moments.




If I remember correctly, I don't believe theyy start until about 11am.  Maybe someone else can canfirm that.

Congress Park is a great location for walking to DTD, but Grandstand is also a great location within SSR and close proximity to walking to DTD and the boat docks.


----------



## TBLaube

I am dying here...well...not literally, but I have 5 hours until we leave for the airport.  I have been up for nine hours since 6am and the time is ticking by soooooooooooooooooooo slowly. 
I can't wait to get in tomorrow morning.  It will be a little rough waiting to get into our room since we will be so tired.  However, my two boys prefer to take the red-eye flights since we have to fly across the country. They don't like getting in so late and 'missing' a whole day of fun! 
We are very excited to be staying at SSR for our first "Welcome Home" trip. Shoot...we would probably be happy staying in a cardboard box at WDW.
This board is great to read so thank you for all of the posts!


----------



## Snoopygirl

TBLaube------HAVE A MAGICAL VACATION!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulieuk1969

supersuperwendy said:


> I'm trying to find out what time the first boat to DTD leaves SSR?  Wolfgang Puck Express starts serving breakfast at 8:30 and I'd love to be there when they open to get a somewhat early start to the day!
> 
> any help is appreciated!



The boat service starts at 11:15am, it also now goes to West Side not Marketplace. the change happened earlier this year when the Treehouse Villas opened.


----------



## supersuperwendy

thanks everyone...I guess we'll be walking then!

We requested The Grandstand which isn't the closest, but not too terrible.  We talked about it today and will try to leave the room by 8 and take our time getting over there!


----------



## supersuperwendy

additional question!

Can someone tell me about the movies they play near the pool?  Is that done year round?  I'm assuming they are disney movies?!  In August what time could I expect them to start?  Thanks!


----------



## florep1

DD has great breakfast places but if you plan on doing that prior to a park day, that could add a good hour to your day as you still have to get to DD, then from DD to another resort as there is no direct park bus from DD.  When we stayed at SSR last Christmas, we stopped at AP for breakfast some mornings and caught the bus from Springs.  They have a pretty decent breakfast selection.


----------



## Paulieuk1969

supersuperwendy said:


> thanks everyone...I guess we'll be walking then!
> 
> We requested The Grandstand which isn't the closest, but not too terrible.  We talked about it today and will try to leave the room by 8 and take our time getting over there!



If you are in Grandstand, you could catch the first theme park bus and ride around the resort to Congress Park, then walk from there. 

I am not sure what time the Downtown Disney / Typhoon Lagoon buses start running, but the Saratoga bus despatcher is usually at the Grandstand station and they would be able to tell you.


----------



## kikiq

A lot of SSR questions lately, so i thought I might go through some of my SSR info and attempt to post it.  Here's the first bit.  Type of rooms on each floor at SSR.  This really helped me when figuring out where the lock off 2bdrms/dedicated 2 bdrms were located.

https://disneydoc.homestead.com/SSRFloor.html


----------



## tomandrobin

kikiq said:


> A lot of SSR questions lately, so i thought I might go through some of my SSR info and attempt to post it.  Here's the first bit.  Type of rooms on each floor at SSR.  This really helped me when figuring out where the lock off 2bdrms/dedicated 2 bdrms were located.
> 
> https://disneydoc.homestead.com/SSRFloor.html



Thanks for posting the layouts.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Just got back from Virginia Beach so it's time to focus on our next vacation- SSR in April 2010 

I'm sure I'm going to have a million questions between now and then but just a few to start-

I've read a lot of posts about the different areas- we're going to have a car but I think we might take the bus occasionally.  It will be DH, me, and our two DDs- 10 and 7.  It sounds like they would enjoy the main pool the most.  We also would like to take the boat to DTD instead of walking.  Should we ask for a room in the Springs section so we're close to the main areas (pool, counter service etc)? 

We are exchanging through RCI so I called MS to get my confirmation/reservation #- they said that I should be able to make ADRs online at 3 months out.  What website do I go to?

Do I call member services back to request a room location- should I do that now or wait until it's closer to our vacation time?

Thanks so much!  We are very excited to be staying onsite at DVC.  We stayed at POFQ two years ago and enjoyed it but really wished we had a car and a little more space so we stayed off-site last year.  It was nice but we love being immersed in Disney!

Goofygirl


----------



## kikiq

One of the nice things about SSR is that you can park close to your room.  At least that's what my neighbor (who also owns SSR) says, we haven't rented a car since ME came to be.  I think there are several choices for you to consider.   Springs in right across from the main pool and CH.  Grandstand could be a consideration IF you had a room close to the Grandstand pool.  If you ask for the building closest to the CH in Congress Park, you would also have a quiet pool/playground for your kids.  

Use the map below to check out where buildings and the room numbers.

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u311/BroganMc_photos/SSRmap_enhanced.jpg
Have fun planning!!


----------



## mecllap

If you can't read this at this size, try following the link (use right click) to the photobucket location.  It will give you an idea about movies and times (I would think August would be similar).


----------



## Gina35

supersuperwendy said:


> thanks everyone...I guess we'll be walking then!
> 
> We requested The Grandstand which isn't the closest, but not too terrible.  We talked about it today and will try to leave the room by 8 and take our time getting over there!



Grandstand is a wonderful location!  We wanted Springs; but when we got there, we realized the building was farther from the CH & main pool than Grandstand.  We then asked if the first GS building was available...and it was!
It was perfect.  We walked right outside to the GS pool.  When we went to the main pool or CH, it was a lovely & VERY short walk.  I would definitely stay there again.


----------



## tea pot

Hello Fellow SSR Lovers
We have booked a family post wedding trip this November.. we have 2 nights booked in the Tree Houses and 2 nights in a Dedicated 2 BR (wait listed for the tree  houses for these 2 nights) 
*Would love some feedback from anyone who has stayed in the tree house villias..*
We are so looking forward to this trip my youngest DD is bring her DBF and he has never been to Disney.. boy do I love to take First timers.. Last year we had a great family stay in a dedicated 2 BR over Thanksgiving.. 
Take care


----------



## kikiq

tea pot said:


> Hello Fellow SSR Lovers
> We have booked a family post wedding trip this November.. we have 2 nights booked in the Tree Houses and 2 nights in a Dedicated 2 BR (wait listed for the tree  houses for these 2 nights)
> *Would love some feedback from anyone who has stayed in the tree house villias..*
> We are so looking forward to this trip my youngest DD is bring her DBF and he has never been to Disney.. boy do I love to take First timers.. Last year we had a great family stay in a dedicated 2 BR over Thanksgiving..
> Take care



Search Tkraz's report on his stay at the THV with pics!!!  I thought it was a very thorough report from someone on their first stay.


----------



## Kat73

Hi! I hope I'm not intruding! I'm not really a DVC member LOL! I'm one of those cheap people who booked Pop Century and got a free upgrade  So now after seeing pictures and realizing we can walk to DTD I'm super excited! 

After about five years of only getting pin codes for my senior-aged DAD who DOESN'T EVEN LIKE DISNEY (for shame, I know!) I finally got a great pin. 

So! Now I have some questions!  Maybe someone can help me out- I promise I tried to read through the thread but got a little lost  its kinda long LOL  

We're in a studio, and it's myself and my 22 yo cousin whose only Disney trip was in a non-disney hotel when she was in 3rd grade. 

1. About the Junior Kitchenette whatnot: Am I going to want to bring some coffee with me or does Disney provide it, and will they charge me if I use theirs. On the same token what if anything else do they have and what am I going to want to bring? Like are there plates and soap, etc?  We're on the dining plan so all I really am interested in and excited about is having a place to keep COLD! YAY! cokes and water bottles, and store leftovers/ snacks. We'll probably eat a cold/fruit breakfast in the room though, as long as I can find someone who will deliver me bananas and apples that don't cost a dollar a piece like at the Disney markets   

2. Sorry I'm getting rambly!   I've seen the maps and room number floor plan maps etc, but squinting at them am having a hard time sorting things out. Are there varied views from the studio rooms? Or are they all "Garden View". Should I even bother requesting something? I sort of feel too guilty to do this what with the getting such a great deal for the price I paid, and not being a DVC member.  From the map it looks like we would probably like Congress Park the best but that also looks like probably one of the areas that fills up faster than others. 

3. Any issues with DME and bag transfers in and out of this resort? Any other helpful info or things to know is welcomed! 

Thanks!!


----------



## kikiq

Didn't you know...free upgrades equal potential DVC owners 

There's a coffee pot and coffee, but my DH says bring your own packets.  SSR studios have paper plates and plastic utensils.  The frig has enough room for leftovers and drinks.  You can get drink delivery from Garden Grocer or WeGoShop.


----------



## oakmanner

Make sure you take care of my home till I get there in May.
Hope you have a wonderful stay at SSR its awesome!


----------



## DreaGirl

A couple of random questions:

Do the closets have hangers?  We are in a 1-Bedroom.

Are there measuring cups/spoons in the kitchen?

Can you use bubble bath in the big tub or do you need something special?

Thanks!


----------



## kritter

dreagirl said:


> a couple of random questions:
> 
> Do the closets have hangers?  We are in a 1-bedroom.
> yes they do..
> are there measuring cups/spoons in the kitchen?
> yes in the kitchen there is all of that stuff
> can you use bubble bath in the big tub or do you need something special?
> you can use bubble bath.
> thanks!


Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreaGirl

kritter said:


> Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!! I figured that stuff was there, but didn't want to assume anything.  

We are very excited!


----------



## barb007

Where do we pick up the buses to take us to the theme parks?  We've only stayed at Values & are used to walking to the main building & the buses pick up there.  Do I need to take a shuttle bus to the main building?  Please advise. 

We are also staying in a studio (no availability for 1 br), any complaints or issues?  DH & I will use the bed & dd will use the pullout sofa.

Thanks.


----------



## TBLaube

We just returned and stayed at Grandstand on room 9201.  IT was a great location (not too far away from the main bldg) and a short walk to the pool.  Our view was of the golf course, water, and a TreeHouse Villa to the far right.  It was quiet and beautiful.  The bus stop was also very close and we were the first to be picked up and dropped off.  Some people do not like having to go to all of the other stops in the resort, but it really only took a few minutes and we didnt' mind it at all. 
The studio was great.  MY DS8 and I slept in the bed and my DS13 was happy to have the pullout to himself.  It was pretty comfy...he really liked it.  I thought the bed was extremely comfortable and I am pretty picky!

I really only had a few issues with our stay.  We took the redeye and arrived early on Sunday morning.  We were VERY lucky that our room was ready at 1100 so we went and took a nap. 
I like to take baths and read sometimes.  I trieed to take one and realized that we had no tub stopper...CURSES!  I called housekeeping, Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday.....I called once each morning and night and was VERY polite.  I was told that one would be delivered soon each time.  Finally on Tuesday evening, after three days(which I think is pretty long to not receive one), I called the front desk to speak to a manager.  I got transferred to a phone where it just rang and rang. So...called housekeeping again and explained my story and asked if there was anything else I needed to do because I had been told for three days that it was on its way.  ***Remember...I was VERY nice on the phone. ***
The lady was very snitty and said that the reason I wasn't getting it is because it is a maintenance issue, not housekeeping.  I told her that I was unaware and that I was never told to call maintenance....every person that took my calls said that they would take care of it and have it delivered.  If I knew that I needed to call maintenance I would.   I told her that I would call maintenance right away and she said, "Nevermind....we will take care of it"....

My other housekeeping issue is that they never gave us our service.  We stayed nine nights and we did not receive our 4 or 8 day services at all.  NO replacements, no towels, no cleaning, no nothing!  Please do not blast me becuase I know that I could have called.  Honestly, after the service (or lack of) I received for a simple bathtub plug, I really didnt' want to deal with another bad service issue.  (I work in a very high stress and pressure job in the military and recently lost my sister to breast cancer and am taking guardianship of my nephew so it has been a very stressful time and my family really needed a relaxing vacation that was stress-free...no drama!!!!)  Also, we had plenty of towels that we got the pool and I did laundry as well.  I brought enough toiletries and plates, etc....so we didn't really need any of the stuff.  And we weren't very messy so keeping the room and bathroom clean was easy.....

So other than the housekeeping issue, we loved SSR.  It was beautiful.  I know it was very big and overwhelming at first, but that was only for the first day.  We loved our stay and would go back (of course we want to try the other DVC resorts out....

Let me know if you have any other questions....


----------



## BigMama

I will be checking in to SSR in 13 days!!   CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

barb007 said:


> Where do we pick up the buses to take us to the theme parks?  We've only stayed at Values & are used to walking to the main building & the buses pick up there.  Do I need to take a shuttle bus to the main building?  Please advise. . . . . . .



Each section (Grandstand, Paddock, Congress Park, etc)  has it own bus stop with buses that will take you to the park of your choice.  As in your past experience, each bus has a highlighted banner on the front and side announcing where the bus is going.  these buses make the rounds thru the resort, but you will niot need to walk very far to find the bus stop in your section.

Have a great time!


----------



## TaraPA

So glad to have found this thread!

I'm not DVC but a friend is, and she is booking a Treehouse Villa for 5 of us to have a girls-only trip in November.      Does anyone have any experience with the bus service to the THV?   If you stayed at SSR, did you notice groups of people waiting for the THV bus?      From what I read on AllEarsNet, there are 2 stops within the THV but they do not go directy to the parks.    They take you to SSR, where you transfer to the "regular" Disney transportation buses.      You can also walk over to SSR but someone blogged that it's not a short walk.     We are 5 ladies from thirtysomething to sixtysomething - not sure we want to spend a lot of time walking from the THV to the buses!

I didn't realize just how close SSR is to DTD.   Can anyone post walk times to DTD?   How often do the ferries run & how long is that trip to DTD?


----------



## BigMama

BigMama said:


> I will be checking in to SSR in 13 days!!  CAN'T WAIT!!!!


OK now I'm down to 12 days!!!


----------



## scarletlancer

My family and I will be checking in to our 1 bed villa in five days


----------



## msaseifert

This will be our first stay as a family as DVC members.  We are using our developer points and will be at SSR from 8/15 to 8/29.  Since my DH and I already stayed a few nights at SSR back in April....we know the kids will love it.  We really enjoy being so close to downtown disney....I didn't think we would.  Last time we stayed in a studio in the Grandstand area which was awesome.... this time we are in a 1 bedroom & requested a room in the Congress Park area with a downtown disney view....hope it comes through.  I love SSR and can't wait to be there again!  Thanks for this thread....Its nice to read about SSR and the goings on there & as always I love the pictures!


----------



## Gina35

TaraPA said:


> So glad to have found this thread!
> I didn't realize just how close SSR is to DTD.   Can anyone post walk times to DTD?   How often do the ferries run & how long is that trip to DTD?



Sorry I can't help you with the THV questions.  Timewise, I would say walking from the Springs/Grandstand area of SSR to DTD is about 10-15 minutes at a leisurely pace.  It really is a lovely walk and not at all tiring.  We waited for the bus once at the beginning of our stay and it took MUCH longer, with all of the stops, etc.  We always walked after that.  I have bad knees and it was not a problem for me at all.  The ferry was not working the nights we went to DTD; not sure if it was b/c they were predicting a thunderstorm or whatever,  Sounds like fun~ have a great trip!!


----------



## barb007

How many floors are in each building?  Are there elevators?  I dread the idea of lugging a stroller up stairs at the end of each day.


----------



## bpmorley

barb007 said:


> How many floors are in each building?  Are there elevators?  I dread the idea of lugging a stroller up stairs at the end of each day.



4 floors in each building.  Each one has an elevator


----------



## tringrove

just finalized our 1st trip home to SSR in June 2010   now the real fun begins ... planning


----------



## BigMama

bigmama said:


> ok now i'm down to 12 days!!!


0k 11 days from today!! Can you tell i'm excited!!


----------



## wic0721

My family and I will be returning to SSR 9/12 - 9/18!    

I am so excited, this vacation can't come quick enough!


----------



## Doingitagain

TaraPA said:


> So glad to have found this thread!
> 
> I'm not DVC but a friend is, and she is booking a Treehouse Villa for 5 of us to have a girls-only trip in November.      Does anyone have any experience with the bus service to the THV?   If you stayed at SSR, did you notice groups of people waiting for the THV bus?      From what I read on AllEarsNet, there are 2 stops within the THV but they do not go directy to the parks.    They take you to SSR, where you transfer to the "regular" Disney transportation buses.      You can also walk over to SSR but someone blogged that it's not a short walk.     We are 5 ladies from thirtysomething to sixtysomething - not sure we want to spend a lot of time walking from the THV to the buses!
> 
> I didn't realize just how close SSR is to DTD.   Can anyone post walk times to DTD?   How often do the ferries run & how long is that trip to DTD?



We are in a THV right now.  The buses run frequently and we have never waited long at THV.  Remember, they aren't making all the stops.  They just go THV North, THV South, Springs, Grandstand, then back to THV.  And the Grandstand stop doesn't start until 11:00 am, so in the morning it is one less stop.  The THV buses have not been very full.

Plus we have taken the DTD/SSR/THV ferry.  It runs every 20 minutes supposedly, but seemed more frequent to us.

We are on the north end, so we have not walked.  The roads through THV are not "walking friendly"...they are narrow and carry car and bus traffic and do not have a special walkway or sidewalk.

Seems to be plenty of parking at THV.  Some units have wider sidewalk entries and I see people parking a couple of cars on that.

I will put more in my trip report when I get back.


----------



## TaraPA

Thanks for your reply doingitagain!!!

We actually ended up changing to Bay Lake Tower - that opened up for us, and being on such a short trip (3 nts) we wanted to be close to MK and Epcot.     Keep updating us though on THV - I'd love to try them next year!


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Okay I am bringing this thread back to page 1

I have  a few questions and I am hoping that you can all convince me to book SSR.

My husband and I have booked to stay at OKW for 16 nights next September in celebration of our 3 year anniversary (we were married at WDW). Now I booked OKW based on the theming, I think the grounds look wonderful there but it seems that most of the other things like rooms, restaurants, pool and location is better at SSR.

We do not hire a car when at Disney and rely solely on disney transport. We have the DDDP booked so intend to be having meals at different resorts and parks most every day. My main concern about SSR is the grounds, I have only seen a few pictures of the resort but as I am looking for a romantic backdrop, I am not sure if SSR can deliver??, please tell me I am wrong!!

We have a studio booked at OKW, don't think we can stretch to the one bed and as the kitchen will likely remain unused, don't really see the need for all that extra, although the jacuzzi would have been nice

I love the interior of the rooms and I don't mind having to walk to my room. Please someone convince me to book SSR.


----------



## amykay9377

Hi there!  I am also one of the lucky Value folks who were Pixie Dusted with an SSR Upgrade--we'll be there in 37 days and we can't wait to share your 'home' for a week.  

The photos look great and I'm pretty sure I'd like to stay in the Congress Park section, but I have a few questions.

1--We have a studio, which comes with the mini-fridge.  Is there a small freezer section in the top (like dorm fridges) or is it strictly a fridge?

2--If we get to SSR at 9a.m. can we 'check in' at the desk even though a room may not be ready?  (We did this last year at Pop--we checked in, got keys and our tix and stuff, but had to call back and find out where our room was later that day).  

3--(I'm showing my ignorance here  )--What is Bell Service?  I'm thinking it's a Bellhop?  If we check in, but no room is ready, will he take our stuff and hold it until a room is ready?  I have no idea here.

4--I've read a few different things--I see that studios DON'T have a washer/dryer, but read a few places that the laundry by the pools are complimentary?  Is this correct?

5--We have 3 different ADRS that are  between 8 and 8:15 (obviously on seperate days)--will busses run with enough time to make it to CRT, Chef Mickey and PSB?  Would you suggest driving instead?

6--(I think this is the last one)--I am thinking I'd like a room on the 3rd or 4th floor (for balcony privacy), but hubby would like a ground floor (bc his feet will hurt at the end of hte day)--are ground floor rooms quiet and still private?  Can we get a good view of DTD from a ground floor room?  (I admit, I kind of like the idea of ducks on the patio, like I saw on this or another thread!).

Thanks so much for all of your help, we CANNOT contain our excitement--we are surprising our DD11 with this trip, so she has no idea we're going, so all of my planning and talking about it has to be kept hush hush and I'M DYING!!!!  Thank God for DIS!


----------



## LIFERBABE

Summer-Caitlin said:


> Okay I am bringing this thread back to page 1
> 
> I have  a few questions and I am hoping that you can all convince me to book SSR.
> 
> My husband and I have booked to stay at OKW for 16 nights next September in celebration of our 3 year anniversary (we were married at WDW). Now I booked OKW based on the theming, I think the grounds look wonderful there but it seems that most of the other things like rooms, restaurants, pool and location is better at SSR.
> 
> We do not hire a car when at Disney and rely solely on disney transport. We have the DDDP booked so intend to be having meals at different resorts and parks most every day. My main concern about SSR is the grounds, I have only seen a few pictures of the resort but as I am looking for a romantic backdrop, I am not sure if SSR can deliver??, please tell me I am wrong!!
> 
> We have a studio booked at OKW, don't think we can stretch to the one bed and as the kitchen will likely remain unused, don't really see the need for all that extra, although the jacuzzi would have been nice
> 
> I love the interior of the rooms and I don't mind having to walk to my room. Please someone convince me to book SSR.



Just the layout of the SSR studio compared to the OKW studio would make me choose SSR for a romantic trip.  OKW studio has 2 Queen beds, one of which hopefully you will not be using
SSR has a Queen and sleeper sofa, so you have a sitting area and it feels more like a small apartment.  

SSR grounds are gorgeous.  You walk thru most of the landscape as opposed to around it at OKW.  OKW is very lush, but the walkways are not integrated into the resort because of the canal and golf course layout.  SSR has paths along and around the lakes that have gorgeous views.   SSR is the only DVC resort that DH and I look forward to walking together.  I always feel like one of those old married couples walking thru the park at SSR 

OKW is very nice, but I dont want another bed in the room when there is just Dh and I.  It just takes up space and takes away the sittting area.

16 nights will be awesome!


----------



## Sammie

amykay9377 said:


> Hi there!  I am also one of the lucky Value folks who were Pixie Dusted with an SSR Upgrade--we'll be there in 37 days and we can't wait to share your 'home' for a week.
> 
> The photos look great and I'm pretty sure I'd like to stay in the Congress Park section, but I have a few questions.
> 
> 1--We have a studio, which comes with the mini-fridge.  Is there a small freezer section in the top (like dorm fridges) or is it strictly a fridge?
> 
> 2--If we get to SSR at 9a.m. can we 'check in' at the desk even though a room may not be ready?  (We did this last year at Pop--we checked in, got keys and our tix and stuff, but had to call back and find out where our room was later that day).
> 
> 3--(I'm showing my ignorance here  )--What is Bell Service?  I'm thinking it's a Bellhop?  If we check in, but no room is ready, will he take our stuff and hold it until a room is ready?  I have no idea here.
> 
> 4--I've read a few different things--I see that studios DON'T have a washer/dryer, but read a few places that the laundry by the pools are complimentary?  Is this correct?
> 
> 5--We have 3 different ADRS that are  between 8 and 8:15 (obviously on seperate days)--will busses run with enough time to make it to CRT, Chef Mickey and PSB?  Would you suggest driving instead?
> 
> 6--(I think this is the last one)--I am thinking I'd like a room on the 3rd or 4th floor (for balcony privacy), but hubby would like a ground floor (bc his feet will hurt at the end of hte day)--are ground floor rooms quiet and still private?  Can we get a good view of DTD from a ground floor room?  (I admit, I kind of like the idea of ducks on the patio, like I saw on this or another thread!).
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your help, we CANNOT contain our excitement--we are surprising our DD11 with this trip, so she has no idea we're going, so all of my planning and talking about it has to be kept hush hush and I'M DYING!!!!  Thank God for DIS!



There is a very small freezer area.

You can check as soon as you arrive, but it is very possible it will be after 4pm before it is ready and yes they will hold your luggage for you.

Bell Service are the same as bellmen, luggage assistance, bell hops etc. You will have to be in your room and call for them to deliver it. If you have your car I would do it myself to save time. 

The use of the machines is complimentary detergent is not. 

Buses will run early enough but driving is always faster, as you will have to go to a park and transfer. However you will not be able to leave your car and go to a park after you eat, you will be given a 3 hour pass to dine.

Only one section has views of DD and that is Congress park. The first floor rooms are quiet but you still hear guests above and depending on how noisey they are to what extent there is noise.

As to private you will be able to see other guest's patios from your room except for some landscaping, but it does not block the views completely. You will be close to the patios for the one bedroom's as these two rooms are connected by a lock out door.  Balconies are somewhat more private due to the railings. Requests are never a guarantee. There are elevators in every building so upper floors will be as convenient as lower floors. 

Here is a photo showing balconies and patios. 

http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/0d/b7/55/our-complex-building.jpg

And please please do not feed the ducks they are cute but duck crap all over your patio is not and the next guest after you would appreciate it greatly if the ducks did not expect a handout.

here is the link to the thread on the Resorts forum with lots of info for planning a first stay at SSR and OKW.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2238431


----------



## Gina35

amykay9377 said:


> Hi there!  I am also one of the lucky Value folks who were Pixie Dusted with an SSR Upgrade--we'll be there in 37 days and we can't wait to share your 'home' for a week.
> 
> The photos look great and I'm pretty sure I'd like to stay in the Congress Park section, but I have a few questions.
> 
> 1--We have a studio, which comes with the mini-fridge.  Is there a small freezer section in the top (like dorm fridges) or is it strictly a fridge?
> 
> 2--If we get to SSR at 9a.m. can we 'check in' at the desk even though a room may not be ready?  (We did this last year at Pop--we checked in, got keys and our tix and stuff, but had to call back and find out where our room was later that day).
> 
> 3--(I'm showing my ignorance here  )--What is Bell Service?  I'm thinking it's a Bellhop?  If we check in, but no room is ready, will he take our stuff and hold it until a room is ready?  I have no idea here.
> 
> 4--I've read a few different things--I see that studios DON'T have a washer/dryer, but read a few places that the laundry by the pools are complimentary?  Is this correct?
> 
> 5--We have 3 different ADRS that are  between 8 and 8:15 (obviously on seperate days)--will busses run with enough time to make it to CRT, Chef Mickey and PSB?  Would you suggest driving instead?
> 
> 6--(I think this is the last one)--I am thinking I'd like a room on the 3rd or 4th floor (for balcony privacy), but hubby would like a ground floor (bc his feet will hurt at the end of hte day)--are ground floor rooms quiet and still private?  Can we get a good view of DTD from a ground floor room?  (I admit, I kind of like the idea of ducks on the patio, like I saw on this or another thread!).
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your help, we CANNOT contain our excitement--we are surprising our DD11 with this trip, so she has no idea we're going, so all of my planning and talking about it has to be kept hush hush and I'M DYING!!!!  Thank God for DIS!



Hi and congratulations!  You absolutely can check in as soon as you arrive 
and they will hold your luggage, etc., until the room is ready.  (You're right:
Bell Services = Bellhop.)  The buses will run early enough for your ADR's.  I would suggest driving to the resorts if you can; for example, going to Chef Mickey's means going to DTD & taking another bus to CR.  It's always faster to take a car.  You'll love SSR; it's a beautiful resort.
(Sorry; not sure about the freezer.  I do believe you are able to use the washer/dryer by the pool.)


----------



## dizney4us

LIFERBABE said:


> Just the layout of the SSR studio compared to the OKW studio would make me choose SSR for a romantic trip.  OKW studio has 2 Queen beds, one of which hopefully you will not be using
> SSR has a Queen and sleeper sofa, so you have a sitting area and it feels more like a small apartment.
> 
> SSR grounds are gorgeous.  You walk thru most of the landscape as opposed to around it at OKW.  OKW is very lush, but the walkways are not integrated into the resort because of the canal and golf course layout.  SSR has paths along and around the lakes that have gorgeous views.   SSR is the only DVC resort that DH and I look forward to walking together.  I always feel like one of those old married couples walking thru the park at SSR
> 
> OKW is very nice, but I dont want another bed in the room when there is just Dh and I.  It just takes up space and takes away the sittting area.
> 
> 16 nights will be awesome!





I totally agree.  SSR is the ideal place to be on a long stay like that, and it is romantic and luxurious.  The rooms are so tasteful, the bed very, very comfortable, and the grounds are so scenic.  There are walking trails, water springs, lush greenery.  We would love a long stay like that!  Lucky you!


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Thanks ladies, your two comments alone have made me decide to change my reservation. I will try and do that when I get home from work tomorrow, I hope there will be vacancies, there should be as it's not until Sept 2010!!!

So would I be right in thinking that Congress Park, upper floor would be the best request? I would love a DTD view should I ask for that too? Do you know if studios are available on the higher floors?

16 nights away and I am looking for a wonderful, relaxing vacation! Hoping to try out the spa too.


----------



## LIFERBABE

Summer-Caitlin said:


> Thanks ladies, your two comments alone have made me decide to change my reservation. I will try and do that when I get home from work tomorrow, I hope there will be vacancies, there should be as it's not until Sept 2010!!!
> 
> So would I be right in thinking that Congress Park, upper floor would be the best request? I would love a DTD view should I ask for that too? Do you know if studios are available on the higher floors?
> 
> 16 nights away and I am looking for a wonderful, relaxing vacation! Hoping to try out the spa too.



Even with the new areas, Congress Park is still our favorite area.  There are studios in each building on every floor so you can request what you like.  

The views are awesome, the pool is huge and gorgeous, theres a hot tub and we love to take midnight swims and be so close to the room.

Congress Park is a quick walk to the Marketplace section of DTD and the Marketplace bus stops for easy access to all the other resorts.  Love walking to DTD to catch a movie or have a drink at Bongos or WP.

You could easily walk to the Marketplace bus center, and catch a resort bus to your ADR.  I would still allow 1 hour travel because the bus has to stop at PI and possibly Typhoon Lagoon but you would be well on your way as opposed to going to a park first and then trying to transfer.

SSR also has Turf Club Bar and Grill.  You can have drinks and apps in the lounge area.

The spa is wonderful and so is the fitness center.  www.relaxedyet.com lists all the services/prices and they offer couples massages.  THe pedicures are awesome

We purchased SSR with the thought that once the kids were gone, we would still enjoy visiting SSR as a couple.  Our plan is to retire, take golf lessons and travel.  
We previously would take a romantic holiday to Vegas each year, but once SSR opened, we started spending more time there and have not been to Vegas in years as a couple. 

SSR will always be on our list because it is very luxurious and beautiful.


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Thank you LIFERBABE.

I think I am pretty convinced that SSR would be the best solution for us. I actually love the fact that it is a big resort. One regret that my husband and I have is that we didn't actually explore any of our resorts as we didn't have the time. This vacation is more about taking it easy and although we are defintely doing all the parks, we intend to slow down a bit and all those ADR's will force us to!

Definitely going to look into couples massages, he has never been for a professional massage and I keep trying to convince him. I think I will book one so he has no choice 

I am going to call today to see if their is availabilty at SSR and will be sure to ask for a high floor in Congress Park with view of DTD if possible. I will also mention it is our anniversary, just in case!


----------



## dizney4us

If you want to be close to DTD or have DTD views, then yes, Congress park is where you'd want to request. We also love Grandstand is it is on the golf course, has a great pool, close to Artist Palette, and is the first bus stop.  We've also stayed in the Springs with a beautiful Spring view.  Have a great time!


----------



## AirGoofy

Summer-Caitlin - My main concern about SSR is the grounds, I have only seen a few pictures of the resort but as I am looking for a romantic backdrop, I am not sure if SSR can deliver??, please tell me I am wrong!!


There are two absolutely wonderful views at SSR.  One is at Congress Park that overlooks DDP.  You have a view of the lake, Fulton's Crab House, volcano at RainForest Cafe.  If that is full, then the other view I enjoy is from the Paddock that overlooks the lake at SSR.  The night views are pretty as well.


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Well as you can see from my ticker, I changed my reservation yesterday and am now staying for 16 nights at SSR. I have requested the Congress Park area and a high floor. I haven't requested a DTD view yet, but that is what I am hoping for. Was thinking I might do so nearer the time. I have also made sure to mention it is our anniversary, you never know what pixie dust might appear!

I am pretty excited as I love the idea of being ale to walk to DTD, I love that the grounds are huge as I intend to have loads of walks around the property, will need to, to walk off all the food on the deluxe diningRight now the fun part of planning all the surprises


----------



## amykay9377

Thanks everyone for the responses!  I look forward to being there in just a few weeks!

(Anyone else out there know if the mini-fridge has a freezer? )


----------



## edk35

Summer-Caitlin said:


> Well as you can see from my ticker, I changed my reservation yesterday and am now staying for 16 nights at SSR. I have requested the Congress Park area and a high floor. I haven't requested a DTD view yet, but that is what I am hoping for. Was thinking I might do so nearer the time. I have also made sure to mention it is our anniversary, you never know what pixie dust might appear!
> 
> I am pretty excited as I love the idea of being ale to walk to DTD, I love that the grounds are huge as I intend to have loads of walks around the property, will need to, to walk off all the food on the deluxe diningRight now the fun part of planning all the surprises



I love SSR it is one of our home resorts however...have you thought about splitting your 16 night stay into two resorts?? We stayed at OKW last summer for 8 nights then switched to BCV for 6 nights. IT was great because it was like getting two different vacations. I am not a huge fan of split stays unless you have enough time at both resorts. We just did a crazy split this summer and I regret it. We stayed 2 nights in 2 rooms at Poly, then 5 nights at BCV in a 2br. then moved to our new resort at AKV Kidani for 2 nights. I wish we had split between BCV and AKV. Just thought I would throw that at you. We love SSR and have stayed there 3 times but we also enjoy the other resorts. Maybe even splitting between OKW and SSR since OKW was where your first ressie was.


----------



## snowbell

I am so excited..  My friend's mother just booked her a Grand Villa for September 24 - 27th and she invited me to go. How could I stay no     Looks like I have two trips in the next ten months at SSR... YEAH!!


----------



## Sammie

amykay9377 said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses!  I look forward to being there in just a few weeks!
> 
> (Anyone else out there know if the mini-fridge has a freezer? )



yes a very small freezer area.


----------



## bga2984

Hi Everyone!  I'm new here and very excited to be staying at SSR for the first time next month! This will be our first time back to Disney in 10 years and we are soooo excited!   We are staying in a 1 room villa and are considering putting in a request for the Grandstand area. Does anyone know what time the first bus pickup is for that area?  We'd like to be at the parks in the morning by the time they open, including those that open early for extra magic hours.  Also, can we take a couple bottles of water from our room into the parks with us?  Thanks so much for all your helpful tips and information!


----------



## amykay9377

Sammie said:


> yes a very small freezer area.



Awesome, thanks! 

I figure as long as I can stash a water bottle or 2 in there overnight, I'll be fine at the park the next day.


----------



## AirGoofy

amykay9377 said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> I figure as long as I can stash a water bottle or 2 in there overnight, I'll be fine at the park the next day.



As for the freezer, I don't remember if it was big enough for a water bottle or not.  We brought a 24 pack and would put what we needed in the fridge for the next day for the 4 of us.  We usually bring a cooler.


----------



## Sheribo

We put 3 or 4 small water bottles in the freezer and take them with us to the parks.  The freezer will handle that.  

Not sure if everyone knows this but they will give you a glass of ice water at most of the restaurants and food kiosks in the park.  They will NOT fill up your bottle for you so we get the glass and pour it in the bottle.


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

edk35 said:


> I love SSR it is one of our home resorts however...have you thought about splitting your 16 night stay into two resorts?? We stayed at OKW last summer for 8 nights then switched to BCV for 6 nights. IT was great because it was like getting two different vacations. I am not a huge fan of split stays unless you have enough time at both resorts. We just did a crazy split this summer and I regret it. We stayed 2 nights in 2 rooms at Poly, then 5 nights at BCV in a 2br. then moved to our new resort at AKV Kidani for 2 nights. I wish we had split between BCV and AKV. Just thought I would throw that at you. We love SSR and have stayed there 3 times but we also enjoy the other resorts. Maybe even splitting between OKW and SSR since OKW was where your first ressie was.



I would have loced to split my stay, in fact my original plan had been to stay 11 nights OKW and 5 nights WL, however I have the free dining which I upgraded to deluxe dining. I was told if I want to split I would need tickets on each reservation meaning it would cost us a minimum of an extra £450 (about $860). This didn't seem worth it for 5 nights in WL, although we would have loved to stay there, just can't afford to pay the extra when we have already bought the 21 day ticket with our dining.

For our wedding stay we stayed 3 nights CBR, 4 nights POFQ, 7 nights GF, 3 nights Disney Wonder and then 4 nights Universal. I loved split staying, although we probably moved a bit too much during that stay

If you know of anyway around the dining issue that would allow me to split the stay, I would love to know. I booked with Disney UK and apparently it is possible with Disney US, but so far not with UK


----------



## pnyltwk

Summer-Caitlin said:


> I would have loced to split my stay, in fact my original plan had been to stay 11 nights OKW and 5 nights WL, however I have the free dining which I upgraded to deluxe dining. I was told if I want to split I would need tickets on each reservation meaning it would cost us a minimum of an extra £450 (about $860). This didn't seem worth it for 5 nights in WL, although we would have loved to stay there, just can't afford to pay the extra when we have already bought the 21 day ticket with our dining.
> 
> For our wedding stay we stayed 3 nights CBR, 4 nights POFQ, 7 nights GF, 3 nights Disney Wonder and then 4 nights Universal. I loved split staying, although we probably moved a bit too much during that stay
> 
> If you know of anyway around the dining issue that would allow me to split the stay, I would love to know. I booked with Disney UK and apparently it is possible with Disney US, but so far not with UK


We will be at the Tree House Villa's in October.  I can only dream of going to WDW for 21 days.  If I stayed that long I am not sure that I would be able to leave.  We own at Saratoga Springs and have always stayed in the Congress Park section.  The view acrosss the lake of DTD is exceptional in my opinion.  We have been on the second floor during our stays. It's only about a five to ten minute walk to DTD and  all that it has to offer.  We love Saratoga Springs and can just stay at the resort during our trips and have a great time.


----------



## amykay9377

Sheribo said:


> We put 3 or 4 small water bottles in the freezer and take them with us to the parks.  The freezer will handle that.
> 
> Not sure if everyone knows this but they will give you a glass of ice water at most of the restaurants and food kiosks in the park.  They will NOT fill up your bottle for you so we get the glass and pour it in the bottle.



Oh, yeah!  I'm a big fan of the LARGE water.  I got one every time we stopped for a meal, I'd get my drink with my meal and another cup (32oz) of ice water, with extra ice!  After chugging the water, we'd pour our sodas (from the bottle) into the cup, then by the time we'd finished that as we walked around, it'd be time for a ride.  

Thanks again for the input!  33 Days to Go!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Bump . . . .couldn't help it.  We were back three pages.


----------



## Sheribo

We are heading home in November for our first ever adults only trip and have requested Congress Park with a DTD view.  I'm wondering if I should have requested a pool view which would ultimately get me the pool and DTD.


----------



## AirGoofy

Sheribo said:


> We are heading home in November for our first ever adults only trip and have requested Congress Park with a DTD view.  I'm wondering if I should have requested a pool view which would ultimately get me the pool and DTD.



I am so jealous.  10 yr anniversary is next year and I would love to go without children.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Tinkerbell10403

We are SSR lovers!!! Bought into DVC nearly 3 years...SSR is our home resort. We really like it alot...especially all of the theming!


----------



## figmentfan0724

we love SSR out of all the resort we have stayed in! We are owners and just booked a last minute trip and are heading out in two weeks!


----------



## fairytale

TBLaube said:


> We just returned and stayed at Grandstand on room 9201.  IT was a great location (not too far away from the main bldg) and a short walk to the pool.
> 
> Hiya.
> 
> I have decided to request the Grandstand section for our forthcoming October trip and was wondering if you ever took the walk to DTD and if so how long did it take?
> 
> I have been so torn between either a DTD view @ Congress Park or Grandstand for the pool, ( we have 4 young children and thought the pool seemed ideal at the Grandstand ). I now understand that you can take the path from the Grandstand section to DTD
> 
> Thank you


----------



## supersuperwendy

2 days till SSR!!!  I can't wait to hopefully get the grandstand..enjoy our quick service dining...watch WALL-E on the 19th from the pool and take it easy!


----------



## scarletlancer

I am writing this from my 1 bed villa in the Carousel right now and I have to say that I think that all of these posts about the unmanageable size of the place are a little bit over blown. Having read a few reviews I was a little worried that if I didn't get my first choice location (congress park) walking to DTD was going to be a struggle. This is NOT the case at all. Even from the Carousel, which is not one of the closer areas to DTD, and with a 5 year old stopping to look at every little lizard and point out every pink flower, in the August humidity, we have still managed to comfortably walk to DTD in 15 minutes. Also, I must add that with the beautiful grounds it is a really pleasant walk at that. 

This is our first stay at SSR (in fact our first stay in any of the Disney properties) and I have to say that we would certainly stay here again without hesitation.


----------



## Ms. WDW

scarletlancer said:


> I am writing this from my 1 bed villa in the Carousel right now and I have to say that I think that all of these posts about the unmanageable size of the place are a little bit over blown. Having read a few reviews I was a little worried that if I didn't get my first choice location (congress park) walking to DTD was going to be a struggle. This is NOT the case at all. Even from the Carousel, which is not one of the closer areas to DTD, and with a 5 year old stopping to look at every little lizard and point out every pink flower, in the August humidity, we have still managed to comfortably walk to DTD in 15 minutes. Also, I must add that with the beautiful grounds it is a really pleasant walk at that.
> 
> This is our first stay at SSR (in fact our first stay in any of the Disney properties) and I have to say that we would certainly stay here again without hesitation.



Happy to hear you like SSR.  DH and I like the overall feeling of "tranquility" we experience when we're there.  

I'll be there in 52  more days for the Food and Wine Festivea.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## soozaay

fairytale said:


> TBLaube said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just returned and stayed at Grandstand on room 9201. IT was a great location (not too far away from the main bldg) and a short walk to the pool.
> 
> Hiya.
> 
> I have decided to request the Grandstand section for our forthcoming October trip and was wondering if you ever took the walk to DTD and if so how long did it take?
> 
> I have been so torn between either a DTD view @ Congress Park or Grandstand for the pool, ( we have 4 young children and thought the pool seemed ideal at the Grandstand ). I now understand that you can take the path from the Grandstand section to DTD
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've stayed in both areas and prefer the Grandstand.  There IS a path to DTD from the Grandstand...but if you take the boat, it will be MUCH easier.
Click to expand...


----------



## karentan

here's a really random question but i'd like to know if i need to pack one or not:

do the studios have a corkscrew in them? 

thanks


----------



## richardsa98

Mine didn't!  Had to have my DH run out and buy one for me...


----------



## Ms. WDW

I don't think the studio's have them; I'd bring one just incase!


----------



## bpmorley

karentan said:


> here's a really random question but i'd like to know if i need to pack one or not:
> 
> do the studios have a corkscrew in them?
> 
> thanks



Yes they do.  If you can't find it just call housekeeping and they'll bring one


----------



## WDW Enabler

Wow, we are very late to this thread...

We are oh soooo happy with our SSR DVC ownerships (4 times).

The greatest things about SSR,

Ms Sundee in Community hall
The laid back atmosphere
Beantiful scenery
great photo ops at every corner.

We will add pictures later....

needless to say we are subscribing.

Mike


----------



## wdwjan

Wow--I love this thread! I discovered it a couple of days ago, and I'm reading every post from the beginning. We just bought our first points for SSR (resale) and we're SO excited! Our first trip "home" will probably be in February, but I'd love to fit in a trip before then. Can't wait to meet some of my new neighbors! 

Jan


----------



## silmarg

WDW Enabler said:


> Wow, we are very late to this thread...
> 
> We are oh soooo happy with our SSR DVC ownerships (4 times).
> 
> The greatest things about SSR,
> 
> Ms Sundee in Community hall
> The laid back atmosphere
> Beantiful scenery
> great photo ops at every corner.
> 
> We will add pictures later....
> 
> needless to say we are subscribing.
> 
> Mike


Mike,

Can you tell me how you get chosen to be Veteran of the day?  I am headed down with my brother in law who recently retired from the Army (served in both Gulf Wars).  I would like to get him signed up as Veteran of the day when we are down there in a couple of weeks.

Thanks for your service to our country.

Sil


----------



## PrincessYessenia

DBF and I just booked a one-nighter for this Tuesday...just booked it today!  Haha Definitely a spur of the moment kind of thing.  We both had two days off, so we figured why not!  We just got back Wednesday from my Kidani Birthday trip.  So I'm excited to be going back so soon!  We're just going to do the pool, bike rentals, and shopping all day, just a day spent relaxing.  This will be our first trip to SSR and we are definitely looking forward to it!  Can't wait!


----------



## WDW Enabler

silmarg said:


> Mike,
> 
> Can you tell me how you get chosen to be Veteran of the day?  I am headed down with my brother in law who recently retired from the Army (served in both Gulf Wars).  I would like to get him signed up as Veteran of the day when we are down there in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks for your service to our country.
> 
> Sil



You are welcome.

The Veteran of the day used to be a sign up type thing (up to 7 days in advance). As of lately it is randomly selected first thing in the morning, asking if you are willing to come back at 4:45 for a briefing and a 5:00 p.m. ceremony.

I started a thread on this very subject.http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2190735






 this is the picture i selected for free from my first ceremony. Still one of my all time favorite pictures from WDW.

Michael


----------



## stephensmum

We are coming to stay at SSR this Thursday for 14 nights & after month of looking into the different areas have still not made a request.  Does anyone have a number to ring for requests?  I was going to request Congress Park with a DD view but have a 12 year old son & wondered if the pool would be too quiet for him,  he likes the spa.  My second choice was going to be the Grandstand & third Springs.  Which do you think would be best?


----------



## fairytale

Hiya Stephens Mum !!!!

We have decided on requesting the Grandstand Section, my second choice was Congress Park for the view but decided that realistically Dh and I wouldnt get the chance to enjoy it anyways with four children in tow under 8,and would more likely get much more enjoyment and fun from the Grandstand section Pool.

I've looked into requests a fair bit and understand that, unless you are a DVC owner you are not able to make direct room requests, I have therefore simply contacted the US reservations and UK and asked for my preference to be noted. Fingers crossed !!!!!


----------



## fairytale

Another question please 

We are visting this coming October and say as an example we were looking to get to Epcot for Rope Drop what time would you say we should be looking at leaving our room if using Disney buses.

I appreciate the buses are quite unpredictable, but any rough ideas would be appreciated. I am trying to get an idea on travel times from SSR to various areas.

Many thanks


----------



## figmentfan0724

Hey everyonel, I am a super lover of SSR and excited to say that I am goin to be heading home next wednesday for a last minute long weekend and I am soooooooo excited!


----------



## AirGoofy

stephensmum said:


> We are coming to stay at SSR this Thursday for 14 nights & after month of looking into the different areas have still not made a request.  Does anyone have a number to ring for requests?  I was going to request Congress Park with a DD view but have a 12 year old son & wondered if the pool would be too quiet for him,  he likes the spa.  My second choice was going to be the Grandstand & third Springs.  Which do you think would be best?



The Springs has the pool with the water slide and 2 hot tubs.  They also have a game room with video games, foosball, and ping pong.


----------



## AirGoofy

fairytale said:


> Another question please
> 
> We are visting this coming October and say as an example we were looking to get to Epcot for Rope Drop what time would you say we should be looking at leaving our room if using Disney buses.
> 
> I appreciate the buses are quite unpredictable, but any rough ideas would be appreciated. I am trying to get an idea on travel times from SSR to various areas.
> 
> Many thanks



I think you would need to check for what days early magic hours are, as that will dictate the time.  I think 30 minutes is more than enough time, especially in the AM, as I have not seen long bus lines that early in the morning.  However, if you want to be the 1st one at the rope, you might want to give yourself an hour before.


----------



## bpmorley

fairytale said:


> Hiya Stephens Mum !!!!
> 
> We have decided on requesting the Grandstand Section, my second choice was Congress Park for the view but decided that realistically Dh and I wouldnt get the chance to enjoy it anyways with four children in tow under 8,and would more likely get much more enjoyment and fun from the Grandstand section Pool.
> 
> I've looked into requests a fair bit and understand that, unless you are a DVC owner you are not able to make direct room requests, I have therefore simply contacted the US reservations and UK and asked for my preference to be noted. Fingers crossed !!!!!



if you get congress park, you're not that far away from the Springs


----------



## stephensmum

Thanks for your help in choosing which area to request.  I asked for Congress Park with DD view or Grandstand (pref 8000's or Springs (pref 3000),  only thing I forgot to say was for a high floor, but don't want to push my look.


----------



## rentayenta

We'll be staying at the THV next October. I would like a water view but not too far from the pool. Anyone know which Treehouse would be best?


----------



## TreesyB

Waitlist came through for Dec. 31st studio!  So excited because it came through basically the day after I called to waitlist.  

Does anyone remember if there were fireworks last year from DTD on NYE?


----------



## tomandrobin

TreesyB said:


> Waitlist came through for Dec. 31st studio!  So excited because it came through basically the day after I called to waitlist.
> 
> Does anyone remember if there were fireworks last year from DTD on NYE?



Wow...That is fantastic!!

Disney stopped the NYE fireworks at DTD two years ago.


----------



## TreesyB

tomandrobin said:


> Disney stopped the NYE fireworks at DTD two years ago.



That's too bad.  But still excited to be at the World on NYE!


----------



## tomandrobin

TreesyB said:


> That's too bad.  But still excited to be at the World on NYE!



This year will be our sixth year in a row going to WDW for New Years Eve.


----------



## TreesyB

tomandrobin said:


> This year will be our sixth year in a row going to WDW for New Years Eve.



what do you think is the best park to be at?  And does DTD stay open later?


----------



## tomandrobin

TreesyB said:


> what do you think is the best park to be at?  And does DTD stay open later?



We go to MK on the 30th and DHS on the 31st. Both firework shows are fantastic. If you have never seen the 4th of July or NYE fireworks at WDW, I would go to MK. 

DTD use to have a big party, but have stopped that too.


----------



## WDW Enabler

TreesyB said:


> what do you think is the best park to be at?  And does DTD stay open later?



I have to say it depends upon the ages in your group. Epcot is great based upon the availability of a variety of "adult' beverages, but not too much in lines of great rides. We enjoyed the turn of the millenium there and had a blast.

Michael


----------



## tomandrobin

There use to be a big party at SSR, at the Congress Park pool. They would have a DJ, play games, lite fare and beer. It was a lot of fun or use to be at least.


----------



## TreesyB

WDW Enabler said:


> I have to say it depends upon the ages in your group. Epcot is great based upon the availability of a variety of "adult' beverages, but not too much in lines of great rides. We enjoyed the turn of the millenium there and had a blast.
> 
> Michael



It will be a mix, my sis and her BF (30's), my ds (9), my parents (60's).  Not sure everyone will make it to midnight.

Epcot might be a good idea as I understand there are celebrations all night long, but not sure what the crowds will be like.  We thought of DTD because it's so close to SSR, but if there are no fireworks or party anymore, that's rather anticlimatic.


----------



## AirGoofy

TreesyB said:


> what do you think is the best park to be at?  And does DTD stay open later?



The park depends on what you like the best - if you have young children, then MK is definitely worth it - characters, rides.  If you like live shows, I think HS has the most of them, and certainly the only one with live stunt shows.  If you like animals, then AK is the place to go.  Epcot has a great combo of rides and the countries.


----------



## pnyltwk

tomandrobin said:


> There use to be a big party at SSR, at the Congress Park pool. They would have a DJ, play games, lite fare and beer. It was a lot of fun or use to be at least.



We were there this past year.  The parks were all packed so we wound up at the the resort for New Year's Eve.   The activities were at the main pool.  There were games and prizes and alot of fun.


----------



## tomandrobin

pnyltwk said:


> We were there this past year.  The parks were all packed so we wound up at the the resort for New Year's Eve.   The activities were at the main pool.  There were games and prizes and alot of fun.



All of the resorts will have a New Years Eve celebration. Some of the parties will have a fee, like California Grill. I forgot to mention that they moved the party from Congress Park to High Rock Springs pool. I was just zeroing in on the fireworks. 

Also, we have never watched the Epcot fireworks at NYE. They are more then the standard Illuminations, but for whatever reason choose not to go.


----------



## tomandrobin

Also to note...

MK - No adult beverages

DHS and EP - Adult Beverages

MK and DHS the past few years has been open late. Normally MK until 4am on the 30th, DHS to 3am on the 31st.


----------



## diberry

Hi! We have just booked 2 weeks at SSR for next August and I've been looking through this thread with great interest for several days and looking at all the lovely pictures.
I'm a bit confused about the buses and would be grateful if someone could please explain:
1. There appears not to be an internal shuttle service. Is that correct? In that case is there a way to get around the resort other than on foot or by hitching a lift on a "golf cart"?
2. Which order do the buses to and from the parks go around the resort please? We just came back from 2 weeks at OKW and it took us a few days to work out the bus routes there - we eventually realised that the last stop before the buses left the resort was always Hospitality House so we could get on any bus going round the resort if we wanted to go to HH - is it the same at SSR with buses always stopping at the Carriage House before leaving the resort? 
Many thanks! We're already counting down the days to our first visit to SSR!


----------



## diberry

I've been reading about how close SSR is to DTD but am a bit foggy about how exactly to get there. Could anyone please tell me where all the paths are to get from various parts of SSR to various parts of DTD? 
Many thanks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

diberry - 

1.  The last bus stop is always The Springs, which is the closest to the Carriage House.  It is across the street from High Rock Springs, so it is mearly a short walk up the ramp beside the pool, or an adventurous walk through the pool area with steps up to Artist Palette. 

2.  There is no internal bus service completely around SSR.  there is a such service for THV to the Grandstand bus stop.  

3.  I believe all but one bus run uses the same order for stopping at the bus stops.  I beleive it is the DTD bus that does a small reversal of stops.  for the most part, jumping on any bus will get you to the Carriage house (Springs) area.

4.  DTD is on the other side of the Buena Vista Lake, across from SSR.  Take the walkway around the lake to DTD to get to the east side.  The west side can also be found by following the path from the golf course, across the bridge, and follow the sign.  The boat from the Turf Club waterside area is also a nice way to get to DTD.

Have a great time!


----------



## diberry

Thank you very much Dizny Dad for your quick reply.

Just to make sure I understand it correctly - does the bus always enter the resort at the Grandstand and then go to the Carousel/Paddock area followed by Congress Park and the Springs?

Many thanks again.


----------



## Doug7856

diberry said:


> Thank you very much Dizny Dad for your quick reply.
> 
> Just to make sure I understand it correctly - does the bus always enter the resort at the Grandstand and then go to the Carousel/Paddock area followed by Congress Park and the Springs?
> 
> Many thanks again.



Yes, except for the DTD bus.


----------



## figmentfan0724

Just back from our beloved SSR for a nice long weekend getaway! I dont' know if anyone else was there noticed it or not, but it seemed more crowded to me than normal with all of the upgraded guests for free dining. we got the request for the springs we wanted, I don't know how I feel about all the people getting upgraded though


----------



## AirGoofy

diberry said:


> Thank you very much Dizny Dad for your quick reply.
> 
> Just to make sure I understand it correctly - does the bus always enter the resort at the Grandstand and then go to the Carousel/Paddock area followed by Congress Park and the Springs?
> 
> Many thanks again.



I forget when I got there.  Just stick your head in to any of the bus drivers.  They have always been real friendly and will tell you the order.  The buses were not crowded.


----------



## Paulieuk1969

diberry said:


> Thank you very much Dizny Dad for your quick reply.
> 
> Just to make sure I understand it correctly - does the bus always enter the resort at the Grandstand and then go to the Carousel/Paddock area followed by Congress Park and the Springs?
> 
> Many thanks again.



Theme park buses enter the resort at the main entrance and proceed in the following order:				

Grandstand				
Carousel				
Paddock				
Congress Park				
Springs				

Downtown Disney buses enter at the service entrance near Congress Park and proceed around the resort in the following order:			

Springs				
Grandstand				
Carousel				
Paddock					
Congress Park					

To get to the main pool / restaurants catch any theme park bus, to get back to your room catch the DtD bus. There is usually a sign at the bus stops if you are unsure.


----------



## diberry

Paulieuk1969 said:


> Theme park buses enter the resort at the main entrance and proceed in the following order:
> 
> Grandstand
> Carousel
> Paddock
> Congress Park
> Springs
> 
> Downtown Disney buses enter at the service entrance near Congress Park and proceed around the resort in the following order:
> 
> Springs
> Grandstand
> Carousel
> Paddock
> Congress Park
> 
> To get to the main pool / restaurants catch any theme park bus, to get back to your room catch the DtD bus. There is usually a sign at the bus stops if you are unsure.



That's brilliantly clear, thank you Paul! 
Have a great trip home later this month!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I always get frustrated when reading a thread and statements are made with the idea that staying at SSR is the last place any DVCr would stay.  I have read three such innuendos today alone.  

There is this never ending rumor out their that wont die.  It has a life of its own.  It is walking around the other resorts in an old swim suit and flip flops, unshaven with bad breath, that continues portraying the idea that one would only stay at SSR if you needed to blow off developer points (after buying into one of the more exclusive resort), or if you were unlucky enough to be down graded from the "Pop" resort your kids wanted to stay at due to over booking.

And I was frustrated that I found this thread on page three . . . .


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Dizny Dad said:


> I always get frustrated when reading a thread and statements are made with the idea that staying at SSR is the last place any DVCr would stay.  I have read three such innuendos today alone.
> 
> There is this never ending rumor out their that wont die.  It has a life of its own.  It is walking around the other resorts in an old swim suit and flip flops, unshaven with bad breath, that continues portraying the idea that one would only stay at SSR if you needed to blow off developer points (after buying into one of the more exclusive resort), or if you were unlucky enough to be down graded from the "Pop" resort your kids wanted to stay at due to over booking.
> 
> And I was frustrated that I found this thread on page three . . . .


Not every resort is for everyone.  Those who don't enjoy SSR just seem to be a bit more vocal about it.  

SSR is one of our home resorts, and we have never had a stay there that didn't absolutely thrill us.  That doesn't mean we don't try to stay at other non-home resorts -- we're still in the process of trying each DVC resort.  (3 to go.)  But we're never disappointed if switching to a non-home resort doesn't pan out, because we know we'll enjoy ourselves in SSR.

I think there are two things that SSR has working against it, and both have to do with its size.  First, the introduction of SSR represented the real exponential expansion of DVC.  The number of members really started to climb as SSR began to sell.  Members who had been in the club prior to this associated the arrival of SSR with some of the special touches that disappeared.

The second thing, IMHO, that works against SSR also has to do with its size.  During periods when it's impossible to find a room at other resorts, SSR still seems to have availability.  I'm sure this has more to do with the fact that SSR has more rooms to go around.  Resorts like VWL, BCV, and BWV are tiny when compared to SSR.  However, people interpret the fact that some resorts are hard to get into and SSR is not as an indication of exclusivity, popularity, or "poshness" of the resort.

We've got a great resort to stay at.  I was just able to book a spur-of-the-moment trip during F&W without having to waitlist.  We've got the THV.  And our dues have been the cheapest on the chart for the past four years.  Sticks and stones...  let them say what they want.  I'm happy with my SSR.


----------



## tomandrobin

Dizny Dad said:


> I always get frustrated when reading a thread and statements are made with the idea that staying at SSR is the last place any DVCr would stay.  I have read three such innuendos today alone.
> 
> There is this never ending rumor out their that wont die.  It has a life of its own.  It is walking around the other resorts in an old swim suit and flip flops, unshaven with bad breath, that continues portraying the idea that one would only stay at SSR if you needed to blow off developer points (after buying into one of the more exclusive resort), or if you were unlucky enough to be down graded from the "Pop" resort your kids wanted to stay at due to over booking.
> 
> And I was frustrated that I found this thread on page three . . . .



Hang in their Dizny Dad! I love SSR and am very proud and very vocal of my support of the Resort. Jealousy is an ugly thing.....One day the rest of them will get over it. 

My wife and I feel in love with Saratoga the first time we toured the resort. Since then, we have added on Six times and was looking at another contract today.

I rent points often and one of the first things I hear from potential renters is "Anywhere but Saratoga Springs". They say this not because they hate the resort, they have never seen SSR and in some cases, never even been to Disney World. They just read over and over again how terrible the resort is and how no way should ever stay there. Needless to say, a lot of these renters stay there anyway, where else can you find a two bedroom 3 months out? I follow up with my renters, to make sure their trip went smooth. Amazingly, everyone of them loved the resort, loved their room and had the best time vacationing at SSR. 

_*SSR = Disney's Best Kept Secret!!! *_


----------



## Evette

We'll be at SSR for the first time tomorrow!!Looking forward to our first trip "home". We bought into DVC last summer and we are excited about our first stay.


----------



## majortom1981

My fiance and her parents own ssr and I stay there and will stay there even though i own akv . 

Its an OK place to me. We actually just stayed there last week.  

My number one complaint is the buses. Everytime I had to wait a half an hour for the magic kingdom bus to come at ssr. 

The buses seem to be slower at ssr then all the other resorts  I have stayed at. 

Its a peacefull resort. No real special theming or anything like that so some people might get turned off by that . 

Like I said my major complaint is the buses.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

majortom1981 said:


> Like I said my major complaint is the buses.


I have to say that one of the things I like about SSR is the buses.

Now I'm not talking about delays, and buses not show up when they're supposed to.  The standard is supposed to be 20 minutes for any park at any resort.  When that doesn't happen, it's (supposedly) a glitch.  I've had my fair share of very long waits for buses at many resorts.

What I like best about the SSR buses is the route.  Sure, there are five stops, but they're five close stops, and the entire route through the resort doesn't seem to take that long.  (Albeit longer now that Grandstand has opened.)  Then, you're straight to your park.

I personally find bus routes that are shared between multiple resorts to be far more annoying.  Some of the resorts that share are a pretty good distance from one another, too.  Heading down Bonnett Creek Parkway between Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness seems like such a long trek when it's late at night and you're tired.  And the bus loop through the Epcot resorts can seem endless, too.


----------



## msd1962

I own SSR and am very happy with the resort, very quite.  My only complaint is we were in a studio in May 4th floor very end of the hallway, and the ice machine was on the 1st floor.  Except for that great views out the balcony and the room was very nice.



BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Sure, there are five stops, but they're five close stops, and the entire route through the resort doesn't seem to take that long.  (Albeit longer now that Grandstand has opened.)  Then, you're straight to your park.



Before we purchased DVC we stayed at POFQ alot.  Talk about bad busses, we were the first stop and many times filled the bus then we had to drive around PORS even though we did not stop.

I have stayed at several of the resorts and had waits for busses from 0 to 30+ minute.  At WL we had long waits for boats, but no one complains about that.


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> I always get frustrated when reading a thread and statements are made with the idea that staying at SSR is the last place any DVCr would stay.  I have read three such innuendos today alone.
> 
> There is this never ending rumor out their that wont die.  It has a life of its own.  It is walking around the other resorts in an old swim suit and flip flops, unshaven with bad breath, that continues portraying the idea that one would only stay at SSR if you needed to blow off developer points (after buying into one of the more exclusive resort), or if you were unlucky enough to be down graded from the "Pop" resort your kids wanted to stay at due to over booking.
> 
> And I was frustrated that I found this thread on page three . . . .



My DH loves SSR and really missed it this last week while we were at BWV.  He really has no desire to stay anywhere else.  His comment about BWV was "Yes, it's convenient to Epcot and DHS, BUT it's still just a hotel."  His SSR is his vacation spot where he can walk in peace around the lake and over to OKW with his refill mug.

We had a chance to talk to some AKV hospitality CMs this trip.  They told us that they had more than one DVC member ask to be MOVED TO SSR after one night at AKV.  There were 2 examples just this last week.  One family came from SSR to AKV 1 bdrm, returned to the desk and said the room seemed smaller than SSR.   They moved to a 2 bdrm when the new section opened and she later told us that they asked to move back to SSR this week.  Another family checked in and immediately came back to ask to move to SSR.  

To me, there is NOTHING wrong with SSR.  It's not too big, the buses run fine, the theming is just right and the food choices work for us.  The people who say SSR is too big, have they not stayed at any other timeshare?  SSR is small compared to many timeshare properties.  Certainly is small compared to the Colorado timeshares we've rented in the past.  And is small compared to the one we stayed at in Palm Springs.  And those properties do not have food service, you bring your own food that you bought at the grocery store down the road.  And I will say this, at BWV if you have to take the elevators to your 4th floor room after a long day and you have a villa in the farthest building...IT IS A LONG WALK!!!!!  Check out my trip report and look at the hallway pictures.  If you are in the last building facing the tennis courts/valet parking, you are walking a long way.  BUT it doesn't as bad because of the ac.

Why does SSR have to have the hustle and bustle of the "hotel type" DVCs?  While the walk from the self park to our BWV was up 4 flights of stairs and near the lot, it was definitely farther than at SSR.  My neighbor and SSR owner says, "the parking can't be beat, who takes the bus?"  They always rent a car, park right outside their villa and drive to the parks.  

And believe or not, SSR does not always have rooms.  Originally when I wanted to change from a studio to a one bdrm 2 months ago, there were NO one bdrms at SSR.  My choices were Kidani and OKW.  But I got lucky and someone canceled at BWV at the last minute and we got one there.  I would like to add on a small BWV contract, but SSR is still our favorite.


----------



## my3princes

We are SSR members.  I called to make a ressie for a Treehouse villa just under the 11 month mark and only 2 of the 7 days was available.  We are wait listed for the other 5, but it just proves that SSR does book up early.  We love SSR and if we can't stay there we will have to choose OKW as it is our 2nd favorite.  I for one am glad that everyone has different preference, otherwise it would be too hard to get a reservation.


----------



## rentayenta

Gievn the choice between BLT, AKV, GCV, and SSR, SSR was the winner *hands down!!!*  And when I add on it will be at either GCV or SSR.


----------



## majortom1981

my3princes said:


> We are SSR members.  I called to make a ressie for a Treehouse villa just under the 11 month mark and only 2 of the 7 days was available.  We are wait listed for the other 5, but it just proves that SSR does book up early.  We love SSR and if we can't stay there we will have to choose OKW as it is our 2nd favorite.  I for one am glad that everyone has different preference, otherwise it would be too hard to get a reservation.



Trehouse villas fills up quick because you can fit 9 people but only use a 2 bed villa amount of points. I have never had  ssr filled up on me yet.


----------



## AirGoofy

When people talk neagatively about SSR, I guess I really do not read much into it.   If you look hard enough at every resort, there will be something that you do not like.  But if someone is complaining about their vacation, they really need to re-think their position, count their blessings, and simply be grateful.  There is a difference in sending food back that was not properly cooked or a room that was not cleaned by Mousekeeping as opposed to the general negativity.  Besides, at least I know there will be room for me there and my dues cost are low.


----------



## tomandrobin

my3princes said:


> We are SSR members.  I called to make a ressie for a Treehouse villa just under the 11 month mark and only 2 of the 7 days was available.  We are wait listed for the other 5, but it just proves that SSR does book up early.  We love SSR and if we can't stay there we will have to choose OKW as it is our 2nd favorite.  I for one am glad that everyone has different preference, otherwise it would be too hard to get a reservation.



Sorry to read that you could not get the room you wanted. Which is scary since there are 60 tree house villas. 

Best of luck with your waitlist.


----------



## PinkTink63

Dizny Dad said:


> I always get frustrated when reading a thread and statements are made with the idea that staying at SSR is the last place any DVCr would stay.  I have read three such innuendos today alone.
> 
> There is this never ending rumor out their that wont die.  It has a life of its own.  It is walking around the other resorts in an old swim suit and flip flops, unshaven with bad breath, that continues portraying the idea that one would only stay at SSR if you needed to blow off developer points (after buying into one of the more exclusive resort), or if you were unlucky enough to be down graded from the "Pop" resort your kids wanted to stay at due to over booking.
> 
> And I was frustrated that I found this thread on page three . . . .



What frustrates me is all the people that keep getting the "free upgrade" to a SSR one-bedroom when purchasing a value resort package with free dining for $1500/week!  Meanwhile, I can't get a studio room that I want at my home resort when I am there to check in at 8:30am and perfectly willing to wait all day!  I don't even have enough points to stay in a one-bedroom and I can tell you I spent way more than $1500 not counting the initial purchase of DVC!


----------



## pnyltwk

PinkTink63 said:


> What frustrates me is all the people that keep getting the "free upgrade" to a SSR one-bedroom when purchasing a value resort package with free dining for $1500/week!  Meanwhile, I can't get a studio room that I want at my home resort when I am there to check in at 8:30am and perfectly willing to wait all day!  I don't even have enough points to stay in a one-bedroom and I can tell you I spent way more than $1500 not counting the initial purchase of DVC!




How far in advance are you calling for your reservation?  We have been members since 04 and have never had a problem getting a room.  

We have stayed at SSR twice since the resort opened.  We stayed in Mar of 05 and again this past year at Christmas.  I have read a number of reports where complaints were made about bus service and other issues.  I am sure that no place is gonna please all people all of the time.  From our perspective SSR is a great place to stay and we will continue to stay there often.  We are leaving next months for a few days in THV's and are anxiously waiting for the trip to begin.  We have stayed at a number of the other DVC resorts and have enjoyed them all.  Is one better than the other?  I do not really think so. I think that we are all different and have different perspectives.


----------



## disneynutsx4

We're DVC since '05 and our home resort is SSR. We've also stayed at Boardwalk, Beach Club, Port Orleans, and All-Star Music in previous vacations.

One of the coolest things we've found is that each resort has its own "vibe," much like each of the parks has its own vibe. Boardwalk is always humming with something going on, except for early in the AM when you head for the Bakery. Beach Club seemed a little less frenetic, even on a busy afternoon during Spring Break. Port Orleans had a completely different laid-back feel, one that makes you want to get a mint julep and put your feet up.

And SSR is definitely the most laid-back of all of them, but that's not a bad thing after spending the day park-hopping. What else would you expect from a resort that features a spa? We're really happy with SSR, although we will continue to sample other venues because it's fun!


----------



## oakmanner

I think as of late there has been much less SSR bashing than there was a few years back.  Oddly enough it is usually people that have never stayed there that put it down the most.

We love SSR and it's fine with us if some prefer not to stay there.  Easier for us to get ressies for those spur of the moment trips!


----------



## kgkmom

disneynutsx4 said:


> We're DVC since '05 and our home resort is SSR. We've also stayed at Boardwalk, Beach Club, Port Orleans, and All-Star Music in previous vacations.
> 
> One of the coolest things we've found is that each resort has its own "vibe," much like each of the parks has its own vibe. Boardwalk is always humming with something going on, except for early in the AM when you head for the Bakery. Beach Club seemed a little less frenetic, even on a busy afternoon during Spring Break. Port Orleans had a completely different laid-back feel, one that makes you want to get a mint julep and put your feet up.
> 
> And SSR is definitely the most laid-back of all of them, but that's not a bad thing after spending the day park-hopping. What else would you expect from a resort that features a spa? We're really happy with SSR, although we will continue to sample other venues because it's fun!




I agree! We just  returned from a week-long stay at SSR, and it was fantastic! We were in the Grandstand (first building closest to the check-in), and it couldn't have been better! So convenient to everything we needed. We'll also still try out other resorts (will be at Boardwalk in January), but for a relaxing time, we'll either stay at Old Key West or simply 'Go Home' to SSR. 

Now that SSR is basically filled out with all the amenities, I think it's a great place to stay. Each section of the resort has it's own 'vibe', and I really love it.

My only regret is not buying more points!


----------



## PinkTink63

pnyltwk said:


> How far in advance are you calling for your reservation?  We have been members since 04 and have never had a problem getting a room.
> 
> We have stayed at SSR twice since the resort opened.  We stayed in Mar of 05 and again this past year at Christmas.  I have read a number of reports where complaints were made about bus service and other issues.  I am sure that no place is gonna please all people all of the time.  From our perspective SSR is a great place to stay and we will continue to stay there often.  We are leaving next months for a few days in THV's and are anxiously waiting for the trip to begin.  We have stayed at a number of the other DVC resorts and have enjoyed them all.  Is one better than the other?  I do not really think so. I think that we are all different and have different perspectives.



I haven't had a problem getting a reservation there, but I made mine at eleven months. I also have found the bus service to be quite efficient there!  I have stayed there on two trips and the average wait time for a bus has been about 10 min.  I have only waited about a half hour twice!  I have stayed at several resorts and find the bus situation to be pretty much the same everywhere.  IMO that I have had the longest waits consistently at BWV, but I still love that place!
I like our home resort, because it is very peaceful there and it is close to DTD. I think each resort has something to offer and it is a personal preference.


----------



## Flyerfan

kikiq said:


> My DH loves SSR and really missed it this last week while we were at BWV.  He really has no desire to stay anywhere else.  His comment about BWV was "Yes, it's convenient to Epcot and DHS, BUT it's still just a hotel."  His SSR is his vacation spot where he can walk in peace around the lake and over to OKW with his refill mug.



We are staying at BWV this trip for something different and then SSR in November. While we love the Boardwalk area and walking to Epcot and DHS, I think we will miss our beloved SSR.   I figure if we are not thrilled with BWV we at least have our November trip to look forward to.


----------



## PSC

I'm glad to see so many SSR defenders speaking out.  I admit to being worried about SSR from the negative posts I was reading before I stayed there, but I think its a great place for and look forward to going back.  When I asked my DW if she wanted to trade out of SSR at the 7 month mark to a resort we've never stayed at, she said no because she enjoys to resort.  Count us as a family who is glad for the 11 month booking advantage at SSR.


----------



## AirGoofy

Speaking of the good things at SSR, anybody tried the spa?  And, more specifically, any guys try the spa?  DW wants both of us to try it together - I am leary.  I like the hot tub after a swim in the pool.


----------



## majortom1981

AirGoofy said:


> Speaking of the good things at SSR, anybody tried the spa?  And, more specifically, any guys try the spa?  DW wants both of us to try it together - I am leary.  I like the hot tub after a swim in the pool.



My fiancee ,her mom,and moms best friend did  it and liked it a lot.


----------



## silmarg

This evening, I am sitting in my Paddock studio in the last of my 10 nite stay - yes, on a Pop upgrade.

SSR is a fine resort.  Very very well kept.  The Springs Pool is excellent, and the Grandstand pool may well be the best "non main" pool I've ever experienced.  Artist Pallette always served good food quickly.

The busses were fine.  We had 2 particularly long waits (one to MK to try and make Hoop Dee Doo ressie) and the other for a Typhoon Lagoon visit.  Considering we took about 25 bus rides, I suppose that is not a horrible track record.

The location is a bit out of the way so the rides on the busses were fairly long.  But not rediculous.

We did the DVC presentation (I mentioned to the CM that I was looking at resales at SSR).  The whole DVC pitch was about BLT, AKL and VGC.  He did mention THV, but lamented on the bus situation there (I took it as his sublimnal way of saying I should not buy resale at SSR, but I should rather buy at the more convenient and "higher end" resorts - his words not mine).  From his presentation one would assume SSR was already sold out (which I assume is not the case).

That said, I think I need to convice the DW that we can live w/o daily room cleaning... and we will soon enough be DVC members at SSR.

For those who already own here.  I an envious.  And I hope to join your ranks.


----------



## tjkraz

silmarg said:


> That said, I think I need to convice the DW that we can live w/o daily room cleaning... and we will soon enough be DVC members at SSR.



You can pay for daily housekeeping if you want it.  It isn't cheap, but I bet if you factor the cost into your total ownership cost, you'll still pay far less than remaining a cash guest in the long run.  Here are the daily prices for full cleaning:

Studio/Inn = $30 per service
1 Bedroom = $45 per service
2 Bedroom = $60 per service
Grand Villa = $75 per service

You can add as few or as many cleanings as you wish.


----------



## AirGoofy

silmarg said:


> This evening, I am sitting in my Paddock studio in the last of my 10 nite stay - yes, on a Pop upgrade.
> 
> SSR is a fine resort.  Very very well kept.  The Springs Pool is excellent, and the Grandstand pool may well be the best "non main" pool I've ever experienced.  Artist Pallette always served good food quickly.
> 
> The busses were fine.  We had 2 particularly long waits (one to MK to try and make Hoop Dee Doo ressie) and the other for a Typhoon Lagoon visit.  Considering we took about 25 bus rides, I suppose that is not a horrible track record.
> 
> The location is a bit out of the way so the rides on the busses were fairly long.  But not rediculous.
> 
> We did the DVC presentation (I mentioned to the CM that I was looking at resales at SSR).  The whole DVC pitch was about BLT, AKL and VGC.  He did mention THV, but lamented on the bus situation there (I took it as his sublimnal way of saying I should not buy resale at SSR, but I should rather buy at the more convenient and "higher end" resorts - his words not mine).  From his presentation one would assume SSR was already sold out (which I assume is not the case).
> 
> That said, I think I need to convice the DW that we can live w/o daily room cleaning... and we will soon enough be DVC members at SSR.
> 
> For those who already own here.  I an envious.  And I hope to join your ranks.




Glad you enjoyed the trip.  From another DH point of view, the only thing I missed was not having clean towels everyday.  Now, were those extra pool towels I saw in the room in the morning?


----------



## wdwjan

Hi, all! We just *today* signed our resale documents, sent in the check, and will soon join you as SSR owners!! I'M TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP!!! Our first trip will be in February, since my husband has a conference then, so I hope we won't be too late to get a studio at SSR. I'll let you know!

Jan


----------



## MAGICFOR2

wdwjan said:


> Hi, all! We just *today* signed our resale documents, sent in the check, and will soon join you as SSR owners!! I'M TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP!!! Our first trip will be in February, since my husband has a conference then, so I hope we won't be too late to get a studio at SSR. I'll let you know!
> 
> Jan



Let me be the first to say, "Welcome Home!"   We bought at SSR in 2005 from a DCL cruise sight unseen, and have never been sorry.  I have always been a little confused about the disparaging remarks.  I find SSR to be a breath of fresh air after a long day in the crowded parks, and it is very family friendly too.  

I keep thinking we'll try another resort just for fun, but always end up staying at SSR when we get to the 7 month window anyway!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Great to read all of the up talk about SSR!  

Be careful though - too much will draw in more people and there goes the laid back neighborhood!


----------



## aDVCguy

*"Welcome Home!"*


----------



## AirGoofy

Anybody played golf on the course at SSR?  How was it?  Could DW (NPG - never played golf) handle it?


----------



## tinkerbell2u

I just want to stop by and say Hello.. Hubby and I and friends of ours are driving down to SSR ( from NJ ).. We are leaving on Thursday, just taking our time going down to the resort..We are booked from 9/19 - 9/ 26... this is our first time at the resort.... and also useing our dvc.. we joined may of 2008 I did request the Springs or the Grandstand.. but what buildings are the best to request?..This is our frinds first time to Disney so I want it to be special.. Can you guys give me some help on this ? We always stayed at CBR so this is all new to us.. but I am so excited!!!      Thanks...


----------



## polyhm83

tinkerbell2u said:


> I just want to stop by and say Hello.. Hubby and I and friends of ours are driving down to SSR ( from NJ ).. We are leaving on Thursday, just taking our time going down to the resort..We are booked from 9/19 - 9/ 26... this is our first time at the resort.... and also useing our dvc.. we joined may of 2008 I did request the Springs or the Grandstand.. but what buildings are the best to request?..This is our frinds first time to Disney so I want it to be special.. Can you guys give me some help on this ? We always stayed at CBR so this is all new to us.. but I am so excited!!!      Thanks...



We stayed in the Grandstand last time at SSR. It is very close to the main pool and building, is the first bus stop and has a very nice quiet pool. We also like Congress Park for the DTD views and easy walking to DTD, also if taking the buses to other resorts it is very close to the DTD bus queue. It is a beautiful resort, lots of nice scenery and great walking paths. The spa is very nice as well. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## BlakeNJ

tinkerbell2u said:


> I just want to stop by and say Hello.. Hubby and I and friends of ours are driving down to SSR ( from NJ ).. We are leaving on Thursday, just taking our time going down to the resort..We are booked from 9/19 - 9/ 26... this is our first time at the resort.... and also useing our dvc.. we joined may of 2008 I did request the Springs or the Grandstand.. but what buildings are the best to request?..This is our frinds first time to Disney so I want it to be special.. Can you guys give me some help on this ? We always stayed at CBR so this is all new to us.. but I am so excited!!!      Thanks...




Have a safe drive down!  I am in NJ too.  With 3 kids, we don't see driving in our near future but it would be nice some day!

We stayed in building 8500-right across from the Grandstand pool.  GREAT location! So close to main building too.

Enjoy!


----------



## NJ2Boardwalk

We won the above @ a silent auction and had a question. Is there a certain building we should be looking to be in? Do all the buildings have 2 bedroom units? 1st time @ SSR and 1st time in a 2 bedroom. We did the 1 bedroom at Boardwalk and it was awesome. I can't even imagine the 2 bedroom. Wow are the kids going to be surprised! F&W here we come .


----------



## Doingitagain

NJ2Boardwalk said:


> We won the above @ a silent auction and had a question. Is there a certain building we should be looking to be in? Do all the buildings have 2 bedroom units? 1st time @ SSR and 1st time in a 2 bedroom. We did the 1 bedroom at Boardwalk and it was awesome. I can't even imagine the 2 bedroom. Wow are the kids going to be surprised! F&W here we come .



The two bedroom is very large!  Their is a master bedroom with a bath, and then a second bedroom and another bath.  The second bedroom has two queen beds and had a lot of room for our DS and DH.  Plus you have a pull out sofa if you need it.

I think all the buildings have dedicated 2 bedrooms, but I am not sure.

Can you tell me a little bit about the silent auction and how they offered it?  I may have some extra points next year and that might be a nice donation for an organization.


----------



## BlakeNJ

NJ2Boardwalk said:


> We won the above @ a silent auction and had a question. Is there a certain building we should be looking to be in? Do all the buildings have 2 bedroom units? 1st time @ SSR and 1st time in a 2 bedroom. We did the 1 bedroom at Boardwalk and it was awesome. I can't even imagine the 2 bedroom. Wow are the kids going to be surprised! F&W here we come .



Congrats!  We stayed in a 2br last November.  It was huge.  We are a family of 5 (3 young kids) and had more than enough room!  We were in building 8500, first floor, dedicated 2br.  We walked out our door and right to the Grandstand Pool.  The Grandstand section is also the first stop on the way out of the resort and first stop on the way back in.  Our building was also a 5 minute walk to the Carriage House (main building/main pool). It is a perfect location IMHO.

Congrats again!


----------



## tinkerbell2u

BlakeNJ said:


> Have a safe drive down!  I am in NJ too.  With 3 kids, we don't see driving in our near future but it would be nice some day!
> 
> We stayed in building 8500-right across from the Grandstand pool.  GREAT location! So close to main building too.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks!  I did call and request Grandstand or the Springs....


----------



## Flyerfan

We miss our SSR!  We are currently staying at BWV (our first time here) and I am in no way knocking that resort...the location is fantastic.  However, we really love SSR.  Parking outside your building, walking to DTD, the grounds.  Uggh, can't wait to stay there in November.


----------



## tomandrobin

Flyerfan said:


> We miss our SSR!  We are currently staying at BWV (our first time here) and I am in no way knocking that resort...the location is fantastic.  However, we really love SSR.  Parking outside your building, walking to DTD, the grounds.  Uggh, can't wait to stay there in November.



This is exactly how we felt in May. We stayed at BWV for the first time. We had a Boardwalk View, which was very nice. It just wasn't home....plus we really, really missed having Artist Pallet.


----------



## kikiq

Flyerfan said:


> We miss our SSR!  We are currently staying at BWV (our first time here) and I am in no way knocking that resort...the location is fantastic.  However, we really love SSR.  Parking outside your building, walking to DTD, the grounds.  Uggh, can't wait to stay there in November.



We stayed at BWV in August and while the girls and I love it enough to consider an add on, my DH missed his SSR so much that he told me that he really doesn't care to try any other DVCs.  Just book his SSR, so he can take his refill mug early in the morning to AP and walk the lake then over the bridge to OKW.  And since SSR is HIS vacation place, can't argue with the man.  We'll be back in December!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DW and I love both SSR & VWL.  During our May trip to VWL, I had to take an afternoon to visit SSR.  When I suggested it, both DW & DD squeeled with excitement!  It was a plesent visit, but just a visit none the less.

In December we split our 12 day stay between VWL and SSR.

It will be good to not just "visit".


----------



## grumpytoo

25 more days until we are "home"


----------



## allaboutmm

Me too!!! Oh wait....I'll be with you


----------



## tomandrobin

kikiq said:


> We stayed at BWV in August and while the girls and I love it enough to consider an add on, my DH missed his SSR so much that he told me that he really doesn't care to try any other DVCs.  Just book his SSR, so he can take his refill mug early in the morning to AP and walk the lake then over the bridge to OKW.  And since SSR is HIS vacation place, can't argue with the man.  We'll be back in December!



What a guy you got there!!!!


----------



## Flyerfan

Dizny Dad said:


> DW and I love both SSR & VWL.  During our May trip to VWL, I had to take an afternoon to visit SSR.  When I suggested it, both DW & DD squeeled with excitement!  It was a plesent visit, but just a visit none the less.
> 
> In December we split our 12 day stay between VWL and SSR.
> 
> It will be good to not just "visit".



THAT sounds like a good idea.  Just this morning DH said we should take a SSR bus from one of the parks, get off and walk to DTD.  This was because the bus service to DTD is not the greatest at BWV.  However, now I think we'll hang out a bit at SSR.  Thanks Dizny dad!


----------



## naf917

Just booked our return trip home to SSR for Aug 2010.  We will be bringing friends and trying out the treehouses.


----------



## kikiq

tomandrobin said:


> What a guy you got there!!!!



yea, gotta love him.  His passions are family, work, tennis and Disney more specially the parks, imagineers and HIS DVC.


----------



## Flyerfan

Had to get my SSR fix today.  Took the bus from Epcot, got off at Grandstand and wandered the walkways.  Stopped at AP just for a water, commented "how much I love this place" and off to DTD.  I wanted to stay but we we couldn't.  It really does feel like Home to us.  I can't wait until November!


----------



## flatzkids

It was a one night stay at SSR that sold us on DVC. A year ago we stayed at a value resort, like we usually do. On our last day, we stopped by the DVC kiosk and set up a tour for the next day. The DVC van picked us up as we were checking out of the value resort. My mother was so excited about DVC that she purchased that day. We used some of her developer pts. to stay in a 1 bedroom. That was really all it took to hook my wife and I. Our first full stay will be in about a month. We can't wait!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

flatzkids said:


> It was a one night stay at SSR that sold us on DVC. A year ago we stayed at a value resort, like we usually do. On our last day, we stopped by the DVC kiosk and set up a tour for the next day. The DVC van picked us up as we were checking out of the value resort. My mother was so excited about DVC that she purchased that day. We used some of her developer pts. to stay in a 1 bedroom. That was really all it took to hook my wife and I. Our first full stay will be in about a month. We can't wait!!!!



It does not take much.  SSR is a great resort.  Enjoy your trip!  I don't know which is worse - a 6 month countdown or 1 month countdown?  Do those last days go by even slower ...


----------



## dizney4us

Flyerfan said:


> Had to get my SSR fix today.  Took the bus from Epcot, got off at Grandstand and wandered the walkways.  Stopped at AP just for a water, commented "how much I love this place" and off to DTD.  I wanted to stay but we we couldn't.  It really does feel like Home to us.  I can't wait until November!



We do that too.  When we stay at BWV, we always seem to make a trip to SSR, last time we even had dinner at Artists Palette.  We love it there!


----------



## celerystalker

Hey all! My dis friend Cheryl gave me a one night stay at Saratoga springs! Yay for dis friends! 
Anyway, my sister and I will be checking in on Friday - heading to MNSSHP and then sleeping in a bit on Saturday morning. 

I know checkout is at 11 AM - I'm thinking of having bell services take our luggage over to ASMu. Has anyone done this before? 

What time should I call bell services? 

Also, does anyone have a pricelist for the spa? 

I was thinking a massage on Saturday morning would be great, but they might be booked up. 
I also NEED a pedicure - I might have time to grab one this week before I leave, but if the price is right, I might just wait. 

I'm sorry we only get to stay one night, but I'm happy we get to stay at all!


----------



## nzdisneymom

We're staying at the Treehouse this weekend for the first time.  Can anyone tell me what the parking situation is like?  We'll have two vehicles and just wanted an idea about it.


----------



## Kat73

Just wanted to report in as we just got back from our trip. Thanks to all of you who offered up tips and advice on SSR- we really enjoyed it! 

My cousin and I had a studio room in building 8 in Grandstand. Our room was right by the Grandstand bus stop and close to the pool in that same section. 

I loved the room and the beds YAY were super comfy. I was surprised that we had an Ihome and a DVD player as I thought those were for 1br villas, but maybe I just can't read. Oh well yay! 

Mousekeeping came every day and I left them a nice tip in envelopes with a thank you note each day. They always did a nice job but never did anything special. I wasn't really expecting anything, but as this was my cousin's first time in a Disney resort I was hoping for something magical. I don't think she noticed the difference though  

I was really looking forward to taking advantage of close proximity to DTD- in reality, I did so much walking around the parks and in the hot humid weather with a newbie that we were too exhausted by the end of the day. The one time we went to DTD, we took the bus and that was fast. 

As for the rest of transportation- umm... yuk? The first half of the week was great, but the second half and into the weekend there were definitely some long waits for busses. We'd watch two to three busses come for whichever park we WEREN'T going to, and then over a half hour later, ours would come. It was different every day. Now I expect bus service to be slow at the end of the night and actually that part wasn't too bad- I saw some REALLY long lines for other resorts. But during the day, we always had to plan a good hour to get where we were going in time for ADRS or park hours, etc. 

Overall it was very nice of Disney to upgrade us and I really enjoyed staying at a hotel I'd not have chosen otherwise. If they ever decide to free upgrade me again, I'm not going to complain, but I sort of missed my little home at Pop Century! Although maybe not this week since it was super crowded LOL. I think I just need to stick to going in Feb. 

Hope everyone going soon has a magical stay too! Thanks again for all your help everyone


----------



## AirGoofy

Kat73 said:


> As for the rest of transportation- umm... yuk? The first half of the week was great, but the second half and into the weekend there were definitely some long waits for busses. We'd watch two to three busses come for whichever park we WEREN'T going to, and then over a half hour later, ours would come. It was different every day. Now I expect bus service to be slow at the end of the night and actually that part wasn't too bad- I saw some REALLY long lines for other resorts. But during the day, we always had to plan a good hour to get where we were going in time for ADRS or park hours, etc.
> 
> Hope everyone going soon has a magical stay too! Thanks again for all your help everyone



We did have an issue with the buses one day as well.  So, we went ahead and caught a bus to MK and took the monorail to Epcot.  It may have been a little longer that trip, but we had fun enjoying the travel.


----------



## wic0721

AirGoofy said:


> We did have an issue with the buses one day as well.  So, we went ahead and caught a bus to MK and took the monorail to Epcot.  It may have been a little longer that trip, but we had fun enjoying the travel.



Was that the day of the bomb scare on the buses last Thursday???


----------



## wic0721

Our vacation at SSR was amazing again.   The weather last week was incredibly hot and humid, but we still had a great time!  

We stayed in room 4303 in the Springs, and it was a pretty good location.   We were able to look out our windows and see the cranes and ducks swimming around.   We even spotted an otter swimming around in the pond near the Springs bus stop.      My husband and daughter were able to get about 5' from it, and it didn't seem phased by them at all.  

Thank you Disney for the free upgrade this time, this was our second year in a row at SSR, and I'm trying to convince my husband to buy a DVC as our existing timeshare company no longer trades into the Disney timeshares.  :sad2.  

Thank you SSR owners for letting my family enjoy your resort last week.   We definately were made to feel like we were home!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm glad you had a great time!  Thank YOU for renting there!


----------



## DreaGirl

Are there iHomes in every room at SSR?


----------



## Mischa

DreaGirl said:


> Are there iHomes in every room at SSR?



Sorry - but what is "iHome"?


----------



## AirGoofy

wic0721 said:


> Our vacation at SSR was amazing again.   The weather last week was incredibly hot and humid, but we still had a great time!
> 
> Thank you Disney for the free upgrade this time, this was our second year in a row at SSR, and I'm trying to convince my husband to buy a DVC as our existing timeshare company no longer trades into the Disney timeshares.



You think you are trying to be sold?  We bought in last year to SSR and really enjoy it.


----------



## silmarg

DreaGirl said:


> Are there iHomes in every room at SSR?



We had an iHome.

An iHome is a alarm clock that an iPod can plug into


----------



## Dizny Dad

wic0721 said:


> Our vacation at SSR was amazing again. . . . . . . . Thank you SSR owners for letting my family enjoy your resort last week.   We definately were made to feel like we were home!



what a pleasure to hear this morning!  Wic0721 - you are certainly welcome!  Come join us anytime.  

It is always comforting to find that there are still a few with manners and that know that a little honey will get you a long way.

I am just plain worn out from those that get upgrades to SSR and complain about the things they didn't pay for or invest in.

Again, Wic0721, you and yours are welcome anytime - enjoy!


----------



## wic0721

Dizny Dad said:


> what a pleasure to hear this morning!  Wic0721 - you are certainly welcome!  Come join us anytime.
> 
> It is always comforting to find that there are still a few with manners and that know that a little honey will get you a long way.
> 
> I am just plain worn out from those that get upgrades to SSR and complain about the things they didn't pay for or invest in.
> 
> Again, Wic0721, you and yours are welcome anytime - enjoy!



Thank you Dizny Dad, hopefully if the stars align properly, we will be back at SSR in 2 years!


----------



## Dizny Dad

wic0721 said:


> Thank you Dizny Dad, hopefully if the stars align properly, we will be back at SSR in 2 years!



We'll be waiting for you!


----------



## Flyerfan

Just a quick post to say I simply cannot wait to come home to SSR in November.   I really miss it.


----------



## allaboutmm

I can't wait...our trip "home" is almost here!


----------



## Morganpics

We will be staying the first week of November.  We own at OKW, but lilke to try other resorts.  This trip it is SSR's turn!  We are driving down for the 1st time, and I AM READY for the fun to begin!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Morganpics said:


> We will be staying the first week of November.  We own at OKW, but lilke to try other resorts.  This trip it is SSR's turn!  We are driving down for the 1st time, and I AM READY for the fun to begin!



Be sure to sit a spell in the rockers along the water just across from the Congress Park quiet pool - man, that is vacation!


----------



## Flyerfan

Dizny Dad said:


> Be sure to sit a spell in the rockers along the water just across from the Congress Park quiet pool - man, that is vacation!



   That is nice.  Those rockers are calling my name.


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> Be sure to sit a spell in the rockers along the water just across from the Congress Park quiet pool - man, that is vacation!



One of our faves!  Can't get you there but will this picture do?


----------



## Dizny Dad

kikiq said:


> One of our faves!  Can't get you there but will this picture do?



Why did I have to check in on this thread this morning?  Why did *kikiq* have to post that picture?  Why didn't I look away when I had the first idea of what it was?  

Why am I still at work?

(oh, . . . .  .maintenance fees; sorry, I lost my head)


----------



## karentan

just posted this on another thread so thought i'd post it here too, i took a LOAD of photos of SSR when i was there a couple of weeks ago, here's the photobucket link:
http://s933.photobucket.com/albums/ad179/karenangelatan/saratoga springs/


----------



## johnad

Just wanted to say thank you for the use of your "home" during our vacation on 9-19 to 9-23. My family was one of the fortunate few who were upgraded to SSR for our trip. It was a beautiful and relaxing resort. I could have stayed in that zero entry pool the whole time  
I was a little hesitant at first because I thought my three year old would really miss the bright atmosphere of ASMo, but I knew this was a great offer and we could always stay at a value again.
I'm so glad i did. The first day my youngest wasn't feeling great so we went back to the resort and just stayed there all afternoon and night. Having to stay in a value room for a few hours is torture, this was great. We got a DVD for him to watch and my mom and I sat on the balcony and ate Turkey and Brie sandwiches- no complaining from me. 
The buses were fine, had to wait a few times and a few were crowded BUT this is Disney and that is what I expect and plan for!!
I really do appreciate everyone sharing they're home with us- NO FLAMES- Because I did notice a change in the resort from the beginning of our stay to the end of our stay. There were more value people there at the end of the stay and the feel of the resort did change a bit- just a litle louder and busier- I can imagine that that would be frustrating for some owners, so I want you know it is appreciated.
Before people jump on me by "value people" I include myself. We are a family with young kids and we like to bring g-parents with us when we go. And sometimes if we want to do this yearly it requires a stay at the Value resort- no insult meant 
BUT after staying at a DVC resort things are looking up- DH and my mother took the tour and we are hoping to buy into it within the next few months- so hopefully I can come over here and join you permanently soon!!
*Thanks again!!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Johnad - 

So glad you and your family enjoyed yourself!  SSR is a wonderfully relaxing place, and has lots to offer for yong and old alike.

DVC'rs aren't necessarily upset with those lucky enough to receive an upgrade.  We all enjoy "upgrades" in life.  Most are upset only when those that receive find no appreciation in the situation.

I spent a half hour in a hot tub as those that had received an upgrade bad-mouthed those that would actually invest in DVC.  Yes the alcohol was loosening up their tongues, but generally it allows truth to come out.  I kept my mouth shut and relegated them to the few jerks that God has placed within our mists just to make things interesting.

So glad you enjoyed the stay - you are welcome anytime.


----------



## diberry

karentan said:


> i took a LOAD of photos of SSR when i was there a couple of weeks ago, here's the photobucket link:
> http://s933.photobucket.com/albums/ad179/karenangelatan/saratoga springs/


Thank you! Are they all of a studio room? We're staying in a studio next year so it'll be great to look at all those!


----------



## karentan

yeah they're both studios. one the ones at the beginning of the ablum were a 3rd floor studio in carousel. the ones at the end are a 1st floor in congress park.


----------



## mecllap

karentan:  WOW!!! OMG -- that is the most fantastic, wonderful, awesome slide show of photos I've ever seen of SSR -- sorry I didn't do that myself.

Bailey's in the Fridge!

Towel Animal is adorable (we didn't have one in a week in a 1R)

You must have been out and about at 0dark30, or barely after.  

(lost track of all the comments I wanted to make)

Thank you -- great job!!!   Again, WOW!!!


----------



## karentan

the towel bug was there when we got there, we didnt get any extra during the stay. but we only had 1 full service so i didnt expect any anyway. 
a lot of these were taken when i was walking round the resort because i was waiting for the laundry to finish! its a gorgeous resort and we'll no doubt be back again sometime in the future!

and i apologise about the fact that the fridge doesnt have much in it apart from baileys, bud light and a bottle of taboo! oops!


----------



## PSC

Karentan - thanks for the slide show.  I'm a bit homesick.  Can't wait to go back in December!


----------



## AirGoofy

karentan said:


> and i apologise about the fact that the fridge doesnt have much in it apart from baileys, bud light and a bottle of taboo! oops!



What else do you need in the fridge when you're on vacation?  I love all the excitements of the parks, but in May, the weather was really bad one evening.  We ordered a pizza, drank a beer, and watched the weather (from inside) the room at Paddock, overlooking the lake.


----------



## LittleWonders

We bought SSR in 3/09.  Our first week stay was 9/09 with an additional  week at OKW.  We loved SSR and can't see staying at OKW again.  We will be heading home on December 1st for a ten day stay.  I can't wait to see Disney at Christmas.  I hope to see you then, as it is sold out.....


----------



## LittleWonders

Sorry we bought in 08, Stayed in September 08, heading back December 09.  You got me so excited about heading home I lost track of time


----------



## Dizny Dad

LittleWonders said:


> We bought SSR in 3/09.  Our first week stay was 9/09 with an additional  week at OKW.  We loved SSR and can't see staying at OKW again.  We will be heading home on December 1st for a ten day stay.  I can't wait to see Disney at Christmas.  I hope to see you then, as it is sold out.....



Try to set time aside to visit all of the DVC resorts, along with the majors, like the GF and the Poly.  These all have wonderful Christmas decorations.  Most will entertain you from time to time with local choirs.  Each has a unique feature for the season.  Don't miss them!


----------



## Tink2312

What a great thread with some gorgeous pics 

We'll be checking in for 2 weeks at SSR in a little over a month  Although we're not DVC members (yet ) we really loved SSR when we visited last trip and took "the tour".

Anyway, thanks for the great info


----------



## DreaGirl

Hey SSR lovers!

We are staying there for the first time in 8 short days. Our first day in Orlando we are spending off-site at the Sheraton Vistana. Anyway, I want to go grocery shopping on that day since we will have a full size fridge to store things in over night.  When we check in the next day at SSR and our room isn't ready, will they keep our food (mainly milk/yogurt/cheese) in a cooler for us or should we purchase one at Walmart when we get there?

Thanks for all the great info on this thread. I confess I haven't read all 220 pages, so if this has been asked before please forgive me.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DreaGirl said:


> Hey SSR lovers!
> 
> We are staying there for the first time in 8 short days. Our first day in Orlando we are spending off-site at the Sheraton Vistana. Anyway, I want to go grocery shopping on that day since we will have a full size fridge to store things in over night.  When we check in the next day at SSR and our room isn't ready, will they keep our food (mainly milk/yogurt/cheese) in a cooler for us or should we purchase one at Walmart when we get there?
> 
> Thanks for all the great info on this thread. I confess I haven't read all 220 pages, so if this has been asked before please forgive me.


Bell services at every Disney resort will hold bags and items for you, including groceries.  They also have refrigerators for your perishables.


----------



## DreaGirl

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Bell services at every Disney resort will hold bags and items for you, including groceries.  They also have refrigerators for your perishables.



Thank you! I knew they would hold bags and dry goods but wasn't sure about perishables.  That makes things SO much easier.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Bell services at every Disney resort will hold bags and items for you, including groceries.  They also have refrigerators for your perishables.



I didn't know that either.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Can't wait until our trip to SSR in April!  Right now I'm waiting for SW to release their fares for April so I can book our flights and then get on with my planning.  I'm also waiting for park hours to be released so I can book ADRs!


----------



## TreesyB

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Bell services at every Disney resort will hold bags and items for you, including groceries.  They also have refrigerators for your perishables.



Does anyone know if they'll hold your perishables overnight?  We're going from a studio (for one night) to the Treehouse for 5 nights.  But I know the little studio fridge won't hold everything we need to transfer into the large Treehouse fridge.


----------



## Anal Annie

TreesyB said:


> Does anyone know if they'll hold your perishables overnight?  We're going from a studio (for one night) to the Treehouse for 5 nights.  But I know the little studio fridge won't hold everything we need to transfer into the large Treehouse fridge.



I don't know if they will do that or not...you might call & ask...  But if I were getting THAT much perishable stuff delivered I would probably just schedule the delivery for the next day and not have to worry about it.  If it's sitting down at Bell Services it's not doing you any good there anyway.   Just bring some stuff with you in your carry-on or stop by the DVC store & pick up what you need for the over-night.


----------



## TreesyB

Anal Annie said:


> I don't know if they will do that or not...you might call & ask...  But if I were getting THAT much perishable stuff delivered I would probably just schedule the delivery for the next day and not have to worry about it.  If it's sitting down at Bell Services it's not doing you any good there anyway.   Just bring some stuff with you in your carry-on or stop by the DVC store & pick up what you need for the over-night.



Ooh, sorry I should have mentioned we will be driving in after a week stay in Fort Myers and will be bringing whatever perishables with us.  Including popsicles which I think won't stay frozen enough (especially after driving 4 hours)... now I'm rethinking the whole bring food with us thing.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Bump . . .I found us wandering around on page 3!


----------



## pnyltwk

We leave next Saturday for our trip WOO HOO!!!
I completed the on-line check-in for our stay that begins next Sunday.  Has anyone used this?  There is a section for requests that confused me.  When I clicked on the button there were no choices or space to enter text for a request?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Ms. WDW

Hello all you SSR Lovers!!!  DH and I absolutely love SSR.  I just returned last week from a great 5 days there and thought I'd share an update on a favorite room or ours and possibliy yours too!  

Congress Park, building 15, room 1645 is a 1 bedroom.  It's been classified as a "DTD View" room and it also overlooks the Quiet Pool. The view was spectacular.   Until now.    The views are totally obstructed by the trees that have grown over the years and you can no longer see anything of DTD or the Quiet Pool from any of the windows in the unit.  From the outside the trees are georgous and I love how everything has "filled in".  I've stayed in that room 2 times before, but not since 2007.  So you can imagine my surprise when I walked to the balcony window!!  

We love that area and I'll continue to request that room, trees and all.  But I thought I'd share this with you all.  I have a picture I can post so you can see what I'm speaking of.  Trees and all....I so wish I was back on that balcony sipping my coffee and planning my day in my "happy place".  Here's the view; enjoy!


----------



## bpmorley

Ms. WDW said:


> Hello all you SSR Lovers!!!  DH and I absolutely love SSR.  I just returned last week from a great 5 days there and thought I'd share an update on a favorite room or ours and possibliy yours too!
> 
> Congress Park, building 15, room 1645 is a 1 bedroom.  It's been classified as a "DTD View" room and it also overlooks the Quiet Pool. The view was spectacular.   Until now.    The views are totally obstructed by the trees that have grown over the years and you can no longer see anything of DTD or the Quiet Pool from any of the windows in the unit.  From the outside the trees are georgous and I love how everything has "filled in".  I've stayed in that room 2 times before, but not since 2007.  So you can imagine my surprise when I walked to the balcony window!!
> 
> We love that area and I'll continue to request that room, trees and all.  But I thought I'd share this with you all.  I have a picture I can post so you can see what I'm speaking of.  Trees and all....I so wish I was back on that balcony sipping my coffee and planning my day in my "happy place".  Here's the view; enjoy!



I guess that was something that was inevitable.  Trees do grow.  I can see what you mean about not being able to see anything


----------



## Ms. WDW

bpmorley said:


> I guess that was something that was inevitable.  Trees do grow.  I can see what you mean about not being able to see anything



This is soooo true.  But I never even gave that a thought!!!   In my little mind, I was going to have the same view.  Oh well....


----------



## Dizny Dad

I hope all those that continue to say they read poor reports about SSR are reading these.  We love SSR and find the changes year to year a positive seasoning in the soup of life.

pnyltwk - have a great time!


----------



## Flyerfan

30 days 'til we check in.     I can't wait!


----------



## kikiq

Checking in on Monday!!!


----------



## js

Although we haven't stayed there yet, what I have seen, I love.
I don't understand why people say it is at the bottom of their list to stay?   But from what I read, most haven't stayed at SSR when making those comments.

I made our ressie yesterday for a GV the last week of August for my family of 4 and my mother (who purchased the DVC for my family...with the stipluation she always comes and stays in the master suite ). That's easy enough for me

Although we've been to Disney more times than I can even count, it will be our first time as DVC Owners.

Can't wait


----------



## DiznyDi

kikiq said:


> Checking in on Monday!!!



Wish we were joining you. Have a great trip!


----------



## wic0721

kikiq said:


> Checking in on Monday!!!



I'm soooo jealous!   

Have a great vacation!


----------



## pnyltwk

js said:


> Although we haven't stayed there yet, what I have seen, I love.
> I don't understand why people say it is at the bottom of their list to stay?   But from what I read, most haven't stayed at SSR when making those comments.
> 
> I made our ressie yesterday for a GV the last week of August for my family of 4 and my mother (who purchased the DVC for my family...with the stipluation she always comes and stays in the master suite ). That's easy enough for me
> 
> Although we've been to Disney more times than I can even count, it will be our first time as DVC Owners.
> 
> Can't wait



We would like to add on some points.  Do you think I could borrow your Mom?

But seriously I think that you will enjoy the DVC accomodations.  You did not indicate where you have stayed previously.  From my experience it is so much nicer to get out of the motel/hotel like room and actually stay in a suite that can be bigger than some peoples real house.  We have been DVC members since 04 and have stayed at SSR twice.  Our third visit starts 10/25/09 in a THV.  We also have always enjoyed our stays at SSR.  I like the convenience to DTD and all that it has to offers.  We can also hop on a bus at DTD and go anywhere on property.  On our last vacation we spent a day just resort hopping at the Deluxe properties that we had never stayed at before.  It was great in my opinion.  
As far as the GV is concerned, we spent a week in an OKW GV with a total of 12 people.  And that GV is huge.  The SSR GV is extremely nice but it is a whole lotta points.  Enjoy your membership and maybe we will run in to each other in the future. 

Say HI to your mother for me!!!


----------



## tinkerbell2u

I have to say this place was OMGl!  I requested Grandstand first, then the springs.. our room was not ready, so I asked if we could get one that was ready,  We drove down from NJ ( nice drive down ) and arrived there at 8 am on saturday morning Sept 19, we were sent over to the springs building 3101-3436. room # 3430...we were on the forth floor corner room..this room was beautiful!, it was a one bedroom.. we had a view of downtown disney.. We could see the fireworks from the balcony...( I think it was MK not sure ) but pretty anyway..lol... The stay was well worth it.. The buses were running pretty good .. time waited was about 5-10 mins.. the only prob we had with the buses were the ones from Hollywodd Studios, it was a half hour wait both times we went, on 2 different days... weather was nice.. had a great time! It was our friends first time to Disney.. We took them to the MK first, you know how that is... We went in first under the tunnel so we could get a pic of them comming through.. the smiles were priceless...we get over to the smoking section (by the hat store ) and my GF breaks down and starts to cry.. I am talking the cry where you can't say anything..  I started to cry..  and then I had to take their pics while crying..we were a mess..lol the peeps sitting there were looking at us and I had to say,  This is thier first time to Disney! everybody there said Welcome to the magic Kingdom! It was the best trip ever! We are heading back down in Sept of 2010 I can't wait !


----------



## lanand3

We are going in May I was hoping for THV but they were booked so we waitlisted.We are staying in a 2br and asked for DTD view.We will be thrilled either way but hoping our waitlist comes through We stayed at OKW last year but are really looking forward to staying at our home resort this time!We are not doing the dining plan so being so close to so many dining options is a huge plus!!


----------



## Flyerfan

tinkerbell2u said:


> It was our friends first time to Disney.. We took them to the MK first, you know how that is... We went in first under the tunnel so we could get a pic of them comming through.. the smiles were priceless...we get over to the smoking section (by the hat store ) and my GF breaks down and starts to cry.. I am talking the cry where you can't say anything..  I started to cry..  and then I had to take their pics while crying..we were a mess..lol the peeps sitting there were looking at us and I had to say,  This is thier first time to Disney! everybody there said Welcome to the magic Kingdom! It was the best trip ever! We are heading back down in Sept of 2010 I can't wait !



Awww.  That it so great.  I would soooo love to experience a newbie's reaction.  I think that would just tickle me pink.   Maybe someday.

And yes I agree, SSR is OMG!!


----------



## DiznyDi

So glad to hear you enjoyed your stay! I still get super excited when I hear the opening chorus of SpectroMagic - even after numerous viewings. And you should see DD (28 yrs) at Fantasmic! Yes, that would be her jumping up and down, clapping her hands and screaming.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Don't let DiznyDi kid you; the jumping up & down was her . . .


----------



## tinkerbell2u

Dizny Dad said:


> Don't let DiznyDi kid you; the jumping up & down was her . . .


----------



## BlakeNJ

tinkerbell2u said:


> It was our friends first time to Disney.. We took them to the MK first, you know how that is... We went in first under the tunnel so we could get a pic of them comming through.. the smiles were priceless...we get over to the smoking section (by the hat store ) and my GF breaks down and starts to cry.. I am talking the cry where you can't say anything..  I started to cry..  and then I had to take their pics while crying..we were a mess..lol the peeps sitting there were looking at us and I had to say,  This is thier first time to Disney! everybody there said Welcome to the magic Kingdom! It was the best trip ever! We are heading back down in Sept of 2010 I can't wait !



What a great story--I teared up reading it!!!!  What a special moment for you and your friend 



js said:


> Although we haven't stayed there yet, what I have seen, I love.
> I don't understand why people say it is at the bottom of their list to stay?   But from what I read, most haven't stayed at SSR when making those comments.
> 
> I made our ressie yesterday for a GV the last week of August for my family of 4 and my mother (who purchased the DVC for my family...with the stipluation she always comes and stays in the master suite ). That's easy enough for me
> 
> Although we've been to Disney more times than I can even count, it will be our first time as DVC Owners.
> 
> Can't wait



What a great mom! I hope you do all the laundry & cooking for her while on vacation!


----------



## tinkerbell2u

BlakeNJ;34011267]What a great story--I teared up reading it!!!!  What a special moment for you and your friend 



Thanks! it was nice to go home and share the magic with some friends...


----------



## Dizny Dad

I found this thread standing at the quiet pool in front of Congress Park looking at DTD.  I think it was just lost in the moment . . . . . and on page three.

DD is now wed to DSL and all is completed except the final billing (real life, huh!?!?).  DD & DSL are now headed to The World.  Tuesday evening they will be at the Dessert Buffet, so wish them well.






That is my son, who is presently stationed in Iraq, in the photo on the "stick".  We were sorry He could not attend the event saturday, but he wrote a wonderful letter to his sister and brother-in-law that brought many tears and a few laughs.

Next event for DW & I - WDW trip in December!  

It can't come fast enought . . . .


----------



## bpmorley

Dizny Dad said:


> I found this thread standing at the quiet pool in front of Congress Park looking at DTD.  I think it was just lost in the moment . . . . . and on page three.
> 
> DD is now wed to DSL and all is completed except the final billing (real life, huh!?!?).  DD & DSL are now headed to The World.  Tuesday evening they will be at the Dessert Buffet, so wish them well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my son, who is presently stationed in Iraq, in the photo on the "stick".  We were sorry He could not attend the event saturday, but he wrote a wonderful letter to his sister and brother-in-law that brought many tears and a few laughs.
> 
> Next event for DW & I - WDW trip in December!
> 
> It can't come fast enought . . . .



What dates are you going in December?


----------



## Dizny Dad

bpmorley said:


> What dates are you going in December?



We will be visiting The World during the second week of December; Not soon enough.


----------



## bpmorley

Dizny Dad said:


> We will be visiting The World during the second week of December; Not soon enough.



Same time as us.  12/8-12/13 SSR/THV, then 12/13-12/15 BLT


----------



## Sheribo

We'll be at SSR in 11 days!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

bpmorley said:


> Same time as us.  12/8-12/13 SSR/THV, then 12/13-12/15 BLT



Nothing beter than a Dis'r checking out the place before we arrive!  Thanks 

VWL 12/3 - 12/8
SSR 12/9 - 12/15


----------



## bpmorley

Dizny Dad said:


> Nothing beter than a Dis'r checking out the place before we arrive!  Thanks
> 
> VWL 12/3 - 12/8
> SSR 12/9 - 12/15



Classic, although we'll still be kind of on SSR grounds.


----------



## Dizny Dad

bpmorley said:


> Same time as us.  12/8-12/13 SSR/THV, then 12/13-12/15 BLT



Maybe we will see you there.  We will be wearing smiles, have no little ones in tow, and of course have our Mickey ears on.

Oh, and we will be walking slowly cause we are tired!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Checked in last night and have a wonderful studio in the Grandstand section.  We're in the 8700's, which is the 3rd floor of the building closest to the Carriage House -- wow, what a short walk to Artist's Pallet!

If you're here now, be sure to stop in the check-in area.  They've set up some carved pumpkins (which weren't there last night) that are really neat.  I'll post a few pics later.

Update:


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy Dave, those are some pretty impressive pumpkins. Thanks for posting the pics!

Our 'kids' checked in this morning. They're on their honeymoon and spent the first several days at VWL. They've requested Grandstand. If you see two star-struck lovers wearing bride and groom Mickey and Minnie hats be sure to say hello.


----------



## bpmorley

Dizny Dad said:


> Maybe we will see you there.  We will be wearing smiles, have no little ones in tow, and of course have our Mickey ears on.
> 
> Oh, and we will be walking slowly cause we are tired!



Well you can probably find us most nights sitting in the hot tub or in the pool with some cold beers nearby.


----------



## Dizny Dad

bpmorley said:


> Well you can probably find us most nights sitting in the hot tub or in the pool with some cold beers nearby.



I'd be willing to bet Mickey's cheese that we have stared at each other as we melted the day away in the hot tub.  It is a favorite of ours also!


----------



## bpmorley

Dizny Dad said:


> I'd be willing to bet Mickey's cheese that we have stared at each other as we melted the day away in the hot tub.  It is a favorite of ours also!



It's possible.  Maybe we'll have to compare dates and places to see


----------



## Dizny Dad

bpmorley said:


> It's possible.  Maybe we'll have to compare dates and places to see



See you at the hot tub - I'll bring the cheese . . . . . .


----------



## bpmorley

Dizny Dad said:


> See you at the hot tub - I'll bring the cheese . . . . . .



Ok well on 12-8, we'll be somewhere on the common grounds of SSR, then the next 4 nights @ THV


----------



## kikiq

A quick report from my Oct trip...I meant to post the pictures sooner but gosh, had a baby shower for my daughter JUST in time for the baby to come the next day a week early.  It's been hectic and we're already planning her first visit to SSR 

I went to visit my youngest DD who is in WDW College Program until January. (Although she surprised all of us this last weekend and flew to the west coast to see the baby, the child who up to this point of her life couldn't keep a secret to save her life )  Stayed 2 nights at Pop, no DVC studios anywhere. Then moved to SSR and my DD and I decided it was like coming home.  We had a studio on the 3rd floor, OMG, I just had a senior moment forgot the room number...something 01 

We had lunch on the balcony






Balcony view

















To be honest, we spent most the time walking around SSR talking.  Went to Epcot one afternoon to do F/W and one afternoon to MK to have lunch and go to Philarmagic (which is not at Disneyland) and watch the parade.

Congress Park playground






Congress Park pool (It was actually cold when I went, almost had to buy another sweatshirt)


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> I found this thread standing at the quiet pool in front of Congress Park looking at DTD.  I think it was just lost in the moment



You have to admit the view can sooth your soul and nerves.











Just a few pics while we were strolling the SSR paths.


----------



## bpmorley

kikiq said:


> You have to admit the view can sooth your soul and nerves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few pics while we were strolling the SSR paths.



I have these same exact pictures from our trip back in May.


----------



## Dizny Dad

kikiq said:


>



Is that the back of my head beside DiznyDi in the Rockers?  Could be, or maybe it is just a lunchtime fantasy!


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> Is that the back of my head beside DiznyDi in the Rockers?  Could be, or maybe it is just a lunchtime fantasy!



Were you there Oct 17 - 20?   If not, I set that up just for you. 

The wonderful thing is that I noticed more people just rocking and a few with books and their liquid refreshments in the rockers.  SSR is becoming the happening place for just chilling.


----------



## RIJim

hello everyone, I cant say i made it through all the posts in this thread but it was all great info. I recevied my final docs from the Timeshare store for our SSR resale. We are close to closing on 220 points at SSR and are very excited. I can only imagine the great times my family will have here and the other resorts. I plan on taking an initial trip in the third week of April, I hope there will be availability at some resort! We wont be able to book until December, after we close and Disney has us on their system. So count me in as an SSR owner!


----------



## w-family

We are heading back to SSR for the first time since we bought there in 2003.  I am really lloking forward to seeing it.  The last time we were there, they only had one section open.  Any suggestions of where to stay with three little ones in January?


----------



## Dizny Dad

RIJim said:


> hello everyone, I cant say i made it through all the posts in this thread but it was all great info. I recevied my final docs from the Timeshare store for our SSR resale. We are close to closing on 220 points at SSR and are very excited. I can only imagine the great times my family will have here and the other resorts. I plan on taking an initial trip in the third week of April, I hope there will be availability at some resort! We wont be able to book until December, after we close and Disney has us on their system. So count me in as an SSR owner!



WELCOME - WECOME - WELCOME!


----------



## Dizny Dad

w-family said:


> We are heading back to SSR for the first time since we bought there in 2003.  I am really lloking forward to seeing it.  The last time we were there, they only had one section open.  Any suggestions of where to stay with three little ones in January?



The Springs or Grandstand would be great for the pools, but January limits the swimming to the young at heart!

We love all of the areas, but prefer Congress Park (for DTD) and the Grandstand (for the pool and pool bar!).


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks to all of our veterans and to those serving in the military at this time.

We thank you for the freedoms we have.


----------



## Cee

I cannot WAIT to be enjoying these wonderful views in SIX DAYS!


----------



## DiznyDi

Cee said:


> I cannot WAIT to be enjoying these wonderful views in SIX DAYS!


----------



## tskover57

Going back to SSR for the second time! We just planned a christmas trip like last week and we got into a studio! I am so excited I love SSR!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

tskover57 said:


> Going back to SSR for the second time! We just planned a christmas trip like last week and we got into a studio! I am so excited I love SSR!!



If time permits, be sure to visit the other resorts to see all of the Chrsitmas decorations and experience the holiday celebrations.  

Many of the resorts have local choirs that come in and sing.  It has always been a treat for us to take the time to visit other resorts.


----------



## shawnh199

I just have a couple of questions about SSR. We are renting points there for our stay 12-6/12/09  (Thanks Don for the point rental - you've been awesome!) Since it is December, are any of the pools heated? (We stayed in December 2 years ago at POP and it was more than warm enough day and night to swim without heated pools - but heated would be great.) 
Do the pools have those swim vests for younger kids? I've seen some on photos for other resorts, but nothing for SSR. Also, do the pools have towels? Didn't know if we should pack our beach towels. 

I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## Dizny Dad

shawnh199 said:


> I just have a couple of questions about SSR. We are renting points there for our stay 12-6/12/09  (Thanks Don for the point rental - you've been awesome!) Since it is December, are any of the pools heated? (We stayed in December 2 years ago at POP and it was more than warm enough day and night to swim without heated pools - but heated would be great.)
> Do the pools have those swim vests for younger kids? I've seen some on photos for other resorts, but nothing for SSR. Also, do the pools have towels? Didn't know if we should pack our beach towels.
> 
> I appreciate any help you can give.



Some answers:

Yes the pools all have towels.  They ask that you do not take your room towels to the pool.  Towels are located in bins nicely folded, generally in a kiosk or building next to the pool.

Heated?  Not sure, but I have always found the pools OK in December to dip in.  It has always been the Air after the swim that would bite!  Don't forget that the Hot Tubs are great all year round.

Pools do not offer swim things, such as vests. 

Enjoy your trip to The World!


----------



## Cee

The pools are heated (80 degrees), but it's the temperatures when you get OUT that matter!  Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..................!


----------



## shawnh199

Thanks Dizny Dad & Cee for your help. We will bring my DD2's swim vest and leave the beach towels at home! As far as the cold after the pool, my DD2 and DD6 both have terry cloth cover-ups. I'm sure they will come in handy.

Thanks Again!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

shawnh199 said:


> Thanks Dizny Dad & Cee for your help. We will bring my DD2's swim vest and leave the beach towels at home! As far as the cold after the pool, my DD2 and DD6 both have terry cloth cover-ups. I'm sure they will come in handy.
> 
> Thanks Again!!



Another tip - during December and January visits, do the pool first THEN the hot tub.  I know that if I did it the other way around there would be a large object floating face down in the pool.       There may be a smile, but no bubbles.


----------



## bpmorley

shawnh199 said:


> I just have a couple of questions about SSR. We are renting points there for our stay 12-6/12/09  (Thanks Don for the point rental - you've been awesome!) Since it is December, are any of the pools heated? (We stayed in December 2 years ago at POP and it was more than warm enough day and night to swim without heated pools - but heated would be great.)
> Do the pools have those swim vests for younger kids? I've seen some on photos for other resorts, but nothing for SSR. Also, do the pools have towels? Didn't know if we should pack our beach towels.
> 
> I appreciate any help you can give.



There was another thread on here about a year or so back and it was all about none of the pools being heated.  So I don't believe they are.  But we go every december and it's always nice enough for a dip at the end of the day.
the pools @ SSR always have plenty of towels and I think you can get swim vests at the community center.  If you bring your own you have to be careful that it's a certain make.  I've seen the lifeguards not allow kids to wear certain ones in the pools.


----------



## shawnh199

Disny Dad - Thanks for the tip! I have been there and done that (pool - hot tub- pool) and I thought I was going to die! Never Again!

bpmorley - I appreciate the info. We bought a speedo swim vest. Hope that will do in case they don't have anything at the community center. We will definitely check. I would hope the lifeguards wouldn't bother us. She is 2 1/2 and won't let go of me in the pool regardless of whether she has a vest on or not. So, I always have atleast one hand on her at all times. She's not much of a "swimmer", but more of a " I like to be in the water as long as Mommy holds me."

Thanks Again for the info!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

There are no lifeguards at the quiet pools, such as at Grandstand, Congress Park, and the Paddock.

At High Rock Springs (Main Pool) the guards are GREAT, don't worry!  they will help you and and DD have a great time in the pool!

Have a great time!


----------



## wendydarling826

We added on at SSR several years ago, but only stayed there once when construction was not yet finished.  We are staying at SSR next month with extended family - we have a 2BR and a 1 BR.  I requested that the two rooms be close to one another but didn't request a specific building and now I'm thinking I should requesta building close to the restaurant, store area since we won't have a car with us.  I'd also like a nice view.  Any suggestions of what building I should request?


----------



## Sheribo

wendydarling826 said:


> We added on at SSR several years ago, but only stayed there once when construction was not yet finished.  We are staying at SSR next month with extended family - we have a 2BR and a 1 BR.  I requested that the two rooms be close to one another but didn't request a specific building and now I'm thinking I should requesta building close to the restaurant, store area since we won't have a car with us.  I'd also like a nice view.  Any suggestions of what building I should request?



We just returned from a stay at SSR and we had a beautiful room at Congress Park.  Unfortunately, we have had no luck at all with any of our requests in the 5 times we have been there. They have always managed to move us to the section we want but the CM's always look baffled and tell me that they don't see my request on file.  But that is another story.

Having said that, if you want to request something near the Carriage House & main pool, I would say the Springs is the place to be with a water view which is actually little man made lake with a fountain.  It's very nice and close to the bus stop.

The Grandstand is also not far from the Carriage House if you get the first building.  It also has a nice pool with features for kids and a bar with a refill station.  Added bonus is the bus stop which is usually the first stop when returning from the parks.  It's easy walking distance to Artists Palette and the Turf Club.

We have stayed in 4 of the 5 sections.  The Carousel is next for a mom/dad solo trip although the CM told me that they close parts of the Paddock and Carousel during low occupancy dates.  Makes sense I guess.


----------



## toocherie

Sheribo said:


> The Grandstand is also not far from the Carriage House if you get the first building.  It also has a nice pool with features for kids and a bar with a refill station.  Added bonus is the bus stop which is usually the first stop when returning from the parks.  It's easy walking distance to Artists Palette and the Turf Club.
> 
> We have stayed in 4 of the 5 sections.  The Carousel is next for a mom/dad solo trip although the CM told me that they close parts of the Paddock and Carousel during low occupancy dates.  Makes sense I guess.



Keep in mind however, that the refill station at the Grandstand pool has very limited hours and has limited drinks (basically the Coke fountain drinks--no tea or coffee or hot chocolate).  So if it's important to you try to get the Springs.  Personally, I love the Paddock area.


----------



## pnyltwk

wendydarling826 said:


> We added on at SSR several years ago, but only stayed there once when construction was not yet finished.  We are staying at SSR next month with extended family - we have a 2BR and a 1 BR.  I requested that the two rooms be close to one another but didn't request a specific building and now I'm thinking I should requesta building close to the restaurant, store area since we won't have a car with us.  I'd also like a nice view.  Any suggestions of what building I should request?



We just spent a couple nights in the Tree House Villas.  They sleep nine.  Don't know if that would have been large enough for your group.  I also know that sometimes going to WDW with family is better if you have separate rooms.  We have stayed at Congress Park on three different trips.  It is only a five minute walk to the Carriage House and 10 to DTD.  Have fun and hope your request are honored.


----------



## stopher1

We added on at SSR last year, but just recently (I say that, but actually it was several weeks ago) had our first stay there.  When we first toured DVC SSR was the primary new resort for sale.  I loved what I saw, but my DW wasn't as thrilled.  The 2nd time we toured AKV was available and she fell in love with AKV, which is where we bought first, but after a while we added SSR too. 

Anyway, we stayed for my birthday weekend in a 1 BR in Congress Park.  That was actually not a Disney stay for us though, as we ventured off and enjoyed our first visit to Sea World enjoying their "2nd Visit Free" promo (had done San Diego before, but never Orlando).  We enjoyed SW on a Sat & again on Mon, with a visit to RF Cafe over at AK on Sun...didn't go to the park after lunch, but rather went and spent a couple of hours enjoying our other home resort looking at the animals & such...followed by swimming & a visit to DTD.  We also experienced Medieval Times (again, never in FL before, only CA).  It was an awesome trip.  While my wife still wasn't blown away by SSR, she did say afterward that it was quite enjoyable. (She's the type that will definitely let you know when she is not having a good time...not in words, but subtle little ways - and none of that came out while there, so I was happy).  We had a DTD view, and really enjoyed the quiet pool.  We walked over to High Rock springs and the Community Hall and enjoyed those as well.  Everyone liked being able to walk to DTD and riding the boat back. 

I'd read so many things, both positive and negative about SSR - but was determined not to let any of it cloud my thinking until after I'd experienced it for myself.  I will say I really like it, and am very pleased that the rest of the family enjoyed it too.  Yesterday at dinner, my DD5 said, "Daddy, when are we going to stay at that hotel that we stayed at for Sea World again? I really liked that place".  That took me by surprise, but thought it was pretty cool.  So I had to share.

We're  booked into a THV in January (doing a split stay with AKV).  We're having a family reunion of sorts there with my folks coming in from Oregon & my brother flying in from Hawaii.  My mom says she can't wait to stay amongst the trees.  

Now we're trying to determine when our next regular SSR stay will be...


----------



## Missytara

I was very lucky to be have been upgraded from POR to SSR with the 4/3 deal.  I am looking forward to staying some place different, but with the same amentities that I love at POR; i.e. the water taxi to DTD, the water view rooms, etc.  But now we are in a Studio and we will have a bit more room; oh and the kitchenette will be great too!

I am also glad we had added the water parks and more options when we purchased our ticket, because my two traveling companions can go over to Disney Quest a few late evenings....

Cannot wait to go; we leave next Saturday.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm just posting as a new SSR owner.  We've closed on 100 points, but points not in the account yet.  Looking forward to reading more about our newest home from people who love it.

Bobbi


----------



## Flyerfan

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm just posting as a new SSR owner.  We've closed on 100 points, but points not in the account yet.  Looking forward to reading more about our newest home from people who love it.
> 
> Bobbi



Welcome to SSR Bobbi.  We are here now and cannot say enough about it.  It all depends on what you like in a resort, I guess.  We started off this trip with one night at AKV Jambo SV.  The theming there is fantastic and we loved
the animals right outside our window.  But what we love about SSR that AKV does not have is the wide open space for walking/running.  I love my morning walks and we both love to stroll in the evening and having DTD close is a major plus.  SSR is perfect for these things and more.  

We  our SSR


----------



## bobbiwoz

Flyerfan said:


> Welcome to SSR Bobbi.  We are here now and cannot say enough about it.  It all depends on what you like in a resort, I guess.  We started off this trip with one night at AKV Jambo SV.  The theming there is fantastic and we loved
> the animals right outside our window.  But what we love about SSR that AKV does not have is the wide open space for walking/running.  I love my morning walks and we both love to stroll in the evening and having DTD close is a major plus.  SSR is perfect for these things and more.
> 
> We  our SSR



Thanks for the welcome, and I hope you continue to have a great, great stay!!!

Bobbi


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

I just bought in at SSR with 200 points and am looking forward to our first stay in January.

I'll have to go through this thread to read all of the advice about staying there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sonnyeclipse said:


> I just bought in at SSR with 200 points and am looking forward to our first stay in January.
> 
> I'll have to go through this thread to read all of the advice about staying there.



Welcome home!  We're going to be at BLT for the marathon weekend.  Is that when you're going?

Bobbi


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

bobbiwoz said:


> Welcome home!  We're going to be at BLT for the marathon weekend.  Is that when you're going?
> 
> Bobbi



Yes, running my first half marathon..........


----------



## Dizny Dad

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm just posting as a new SSR owner.  We've closed on 100 points, but points not in the account yet.  Looking forward to reading more about our newest home from people who love it.
> 
> Bobbi



Welcome to SSR! 

DW and I just love it.  It was our first DVC home and we always visit it when staying at our other beloved home, VWL.  (And when staying at SSR, we always find time to visit VWL!)

SSR really offers a more private feel and doesn't have that "hotel" feel with long inside hallway.  

We love the various quiet pools, the rocking chairs overlooking DTD near the Congress Park quiet pool, Artist Palette, and of course, being able to walk to DTD. (Shopping is the most important thing says DiznyDi!)

I know you will find your time at SSR relaxing.  It's motif is wonderful but not quite your typical "hit you over the head" Disney eye candy.  That can be a relief some of those long days.


----------



## tea pot

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm just posting as a new SSR owner.  We've closed on 100 points, but points not in the account yet.  Looking forward to reading more about our newest home from people who love it.
> 
> Bobbi





Dizny Dad said:


> Welcome to SSR!
> 
> DW and I just love it.  It was our first DVC home and we always visit it when staying at our other beloved home, VWL.  (And when staying at SSR, we always find time to visit VWL!)
> 
> SSR really offers a more private feel and doesn't have that "hotel" feel with long inside hallway.
> 
> We love the various quiet pools, the rocking chairs overlooking DTD near the Congress Park quiet pool, Artist Palette, and of course, being able to walk to DTD. (Shopping is the most important thing says DiznyDi!)
> 
> I know you will find your time at SSR relaxing.  It's motif is wonderful but not quite your typical "hit you over the head" Disney eye candy.  That can be a relief some of those long days.




*Hey I know you Guys...*

*SSR Lovers *
I just wanted to share that we just go back from a Family Weekend at the TREEHOUSES
We Fell in LOVE with them 
We had 6 Adults It was just perfect the extra bed room was great for the extra privacy. the living room /dining is big and roomy and that deck I would of slept out there if I could.. I had booked on the first day and requested water view We needed to wait till 3:30 to check in but so well worth it.. I must of waved at every boat and they all waved back.
 I need to upload the photos to photo bucket and them I'll post them.
We Bought SSR sight unseen and have never been disappointed and boy am I grateful for the 11 month booking advantage for the tree houses.
I don't think I'll be able to get the kids to stay anywhere else.

Be back with photos


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey *tea pot* 
I know you, too!

We're considering the Treehouses for a family trip next December. Can't wait to see your pictures!

See you soon!


----------



## tea pot

Enjoy!


----------



## tea pot

Notice the granite pattern looks like tree branches


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> *Hey I know you Guys...*
> 
> We Fell in LOVE with them
> We had 6 Adults It was just perfect the extra bed room was great for the extra privacy. the living room /dining is big and roomy and that deck I would of slept out there if I could.. I had booked on the first day and requested water view We needed to wait till 3:30 to check in but so well worth it.. I must of waved at every boat and they all waved back.



Loved your pictures!  We requested a water view for our January trip... I hope we get it!  We were able to drive through the THV campus while at SSR in October (we weren't supposed to of course, but a nice maid was there at the gate and put in her keycard and said - "go ahead, I'll follow" ... so we did - and I loved just doing that.  I can't wait to actually stay there.


----------



## tea pot

Just a few more









































You can see that there is Lots of storage room. A family would be very comfortable here for a week.


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> Loved your pictures!  We requested a water view for our January trip... I hope we get it!  We were able to drive through the THV campus while at SSR in October (we weren't supposed to of course, but a nice maid was there at the gate and put in her keycard and said - "go ahead, I'll follow" ... so we did - and I loved just doing that.  I can't wait to actually stay there.




Thanks a bunch !
I'm sure you will love it and have a great time!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Hi teapot!  

Loved your pictures from the Treehouse.  We are booked for a stay in May with extended family & we are so excited! Thanks for posting.


----------



## franandaj

tea pot said:


>



Thanks for the awesome pictures, I think this one answered one of my biggest questions.  I heard that BLT doesn't have ceiling fans in the bedrooms. I hope that this is from the Master Bedroom because I need my ceiling fan! We can live with a queen size bed, but need air circulation!

We'll be there in January, my spouse and parents so it should be incredibly spacious for the four of us! I can't wait.  Love to be an SSR owner, even before the THV, but now even better! I booked at 11 mos to the day and looking at the availability charts only the treehouses are completely sold out long before 7 months comes along, so glad to own at this truly versatile property!

You can have it all, quaint homey accomodation or wild and natural!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I love it when the "Groupies" expand there horizons into another thread, and another place to find rest and relaxation - SSR!

We, too, look forward to using the THV.  We find SSR such a smooth, relaxing place; so different from the typical vacation resort with long hallways, ice machines, and single pools or hot tubs!

*tea pot* - THANKS for the pics.  I especially liked the fabric picture; God is in the details - so is Disney!  It is never surprising how far Disney goes to keep the mouse involved.

And a big VWL Moose Dance to the "Groupies" here.


----------



## rabit

all those fab photos ,cant wait until July to stay in one of those treehouses ,everytime we go to SSR it is almost impossible to believe how peaceful it is ,its like owning a small corner of heaven


----------



## MiaSRN62

Great pics Teapot...thanks for posting and glad u had a nice stay 


Maria


----------



## DiznyDi

*tea pot*, your photos are wonderful. Many thanks for sharing! I think we'll have to book one for next Dec.


----------



## tea pot

franandaj said:


> Thanks for the awesome pictures, I think this one answered one of my biggest questions.  I heard that *BLT* doesn't have ceiling fans in the bedrooms. I hope that this is from the Master Bedroom because I need my ceiling fan! We can live with a queen size bed, but need air circulation!



Good Morning  this fan is in the living room area of the Tree Houses and there are Fans in all the bedrooms in the THV  
We did just stay at BLT and I don't think I remember seeing a Fan in the Studio over the bed but I can tell you that the AC was usually up high.  








Dizny Dad said:


> I love it when the "Groupies" expand there horizons into another thread, and another place to find rest and relaxation - SSR!
> *tea pot* - THANKS for the pics.  I especially liked the fabric picture; God is in the details - so is Disney!  It is never surprising how far Disney goes to keep the mouse involved.
> And a big VWL Moose Dance to the "Groupies" here.








Hey Dizny Dad
This is the rug... It was at the end of our stay that I noticed that some of the leaves were hidden mickeys



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Hi teapot!
> 
> Loved your pictures from the Treehouse.  We are booked for a stay in May with extended family & we are so excited! Thanks for posting.



Hello Dory !!!!
You will just love it there.... 



rabit said:


> all those fab photos ,cant wait until July to stay in one of those treehouses ,everytime we go to SSR it is almost impossible to believe how peaceful it is ,its like owning a small corner of heaven



Amen... Boy you'll be a long way from home... welcome to the USA 

*Maria and Di*
So Gald you enjoyed the pictures..see you guys around the Dis


----------



## bpmorley

tea pot said:


> *Hey I know you Guys...*
> 
> *SSR Lovers *
> I just wanted to share that we just go back from a Family Weekend at the TREEHOUSES
> We Fell in LOVE with them
> We had 6 Adults It was just perfect the extra bed room was great for the extra privacy. the living room /dining is big and roomy and that deck I would of slept out there if I could.. I had booked on the first day and requested water view We needed to wait till 3:30 to check in but so well worth it.. I must of waved at every boat and they all waved back.
> I need to upload the photos to photo bucket and them I'll post them.
> We Bought SSR sight unseen and have never been disappointed and boy am I grateful for the 11 month booking advantage for the tree houses.
> I don't think I'll be able to get the kids to stay anywhere else.
> 
> Be back with photos



That's great to hear.  We'll be at THV in a couple weeks


----------



## Dizny Dad

15 days out from sitting in the rockers, watching the boats go by and enjoying the low-key days!


----------



## bpmorley

Dizny Dad said:


> 15 days out from sitting in the rockers, watching the boats go by and enjoying the low-key days!


I'll see you down there


----------



## Dizny Dad

bpmorley said:


> I'll see you down there



That's great, but remember, when you hear the alarm while we are in the Hot Tub, you don't need to run to help; Heroes need vacations, too!


----------



## bpmorley

Dizny Dad said:


> That's great, but remember, when you hear the alarm while we are in the Hot Tub, you don't need to run to help; Heroes need vacations, too!



Let's just hope there are no alarms going on.  That will alleviate all the confusion


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> 15 days out from sitting in the rockers, watching the boats go by and enjoying the low-key days!



Hey Dizny Dad
I'm sure you and Di are rocking right now 

Mr tea pot or coffee pot as you have named him and I are back in the real world.. Missing the Magic already.. stay as long as you can!


----------



## DiznyDi

tea pot said:


> Hey Dizny Dad
> I'm sure you and Di are rocking right now
> 
> Mr tea pot or coffee pot as you have named him and I are back in the real world.. Missing the Magic already.. stay as long as you can!



 We're back too....
We had a wonderful stay in the Grandstand section, room 8725, a one bedroom just off the elevator and the building right next to the pool.  The room choices just don't get any better than this! After spending nearly a week in a studio, it was a real pleasure to be in the 1 bedroom.

We found the bus service outstanding! The yogurt parfaits aren't as good as at VWL, but I ate them just the same. We spent time in the pool and at the hot tub - you just can't do that in Ohio now. 

We're missing the Magic, too but are busy making arrangements for our May stay and that seems to help.  Of course, Christmas is only 8 days away, so I guess I'd better get some of those preparations done! 

I shipped my new moose home.  He's not here yet, so apparently he's still on vacation......


----------



## zendisney

zendisney = Carla
minniemimi52 = Gilchrist
We enjoy SSR. 
This was our first DVC purchase and we love it.
DVC is apparently like potato chips and tattoos...
You just can't buy one.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Teapot & Coffe Pot - such a pleasure to meet you both.  We hope the Disney Fix will last long enough until the next time.


----------



## toocherie

For anyone who has stayed at the THVs a question:

I've heard that one of the beds (or maybe two?) are pretty short--and it would either have to be a child or a very short adult who slept in them.  

Experiences?


----------



## franandaj

Can anyone tell me....do all the 3rd bedrooms in the Treehouses have bunkbeds, or more specifically do all the Handicapped Accessible units have bunk beds?

We'd like to plan a trip with six adults (who would all like their own bedrooms) and I'm not sure that anyone would want to climb to the top bunk to sleep, we're all (well except for me) over 50 and even as the youngun I'm not climbing in that bunkbed!


----------



## tjkraz

franandaj said:


> Can anyone tell me....do all the 3rd bedrooms in the Treehouses have bunkbeds, or more specifically do all the Handicapped Accessible units have bunk beds?
> 
> We'd like to plan a trip with six adults (who would all like their own bedrooms) and I'm not sure that anyone would want to climb to the top bunk to sleep, we're all (well except for me) over 50 and even as the youngun I'm not climbing in that bunkbed!



Yes, all units have the same bedding configuration:

Master bedroom = King size bed
2nd bedroom = Queen size bed
3rd bedroom = Twin bunk beds
Living room = Queen sofabed and twin sleeper chair


----------



## bobbiwoz

DH and I recently bought 100 pts at SSR and this past week we visited the resort, walked around the check in area and rode through the treehouse area.  Wow, were very pleased.  The counter service had food offerings that interested us, the Turf Club looks elegant with the dark wood and people we talked to had good things to say about the menu there.  We look forward to eating there during our March stay which will be at BWV, but we've decided to made an ADR there.  We decided on a print to buy to add to our collection of DVC homes.

The treehouse area looks exactly as I hoped it would.  I will be challenged walking up the steps, and eventually, I may have to ask for one with a ramp, but we're looking forward to our pre-cruise stay in one in November.

Can someone tell me the bathroom configurations in the ramp accessible villas.  Are both bathrooms HA?  Is there a whirlpool tub?

Thank you.
Bobbi


----------



## tbjam01

Hi,
We just got back on Sun. the 13th from our first visit to SSR. It is our home resort but needed to go to OKW for points reasons the first 2 years.
Let me tell you we LOVE SSR. It is beautiful!! We stayed in the THV and they are great. I actually sat on the THV deck and made my reservation for Oct 2010. It is abeautiful resort and we can't wait to get back there. 315 more days.


----------



## pnyltwk

zendisney said:


> zendisney = Carla
> minniemimi52 = Gilchrist
> We enjoy SSR.
> This was our first DVC purchase and we love it.
> DVC is apparently like potato chips and tattoos...
> You just can't buy one.



I understand what you mean.  When was the last time anyone ate just one potato chip?  Never I think.  We have added on twice since our initial purchase.  We added 25 points and then 50 points to give us a total of 225 points.  And I tell you its never enough.  Thankfully I have my wife to keep me from spending all of the the money on more and more points.    We have owned at SSR since 04 and love the resort.  We have been to SSR 3 times now.  Our last stay was in a THV in late October right before our first DCL trip on the Wonder. I would encourage you to try the other resorts as well.  They are all unique and I have yet to have a bad stay at a DVC resort. 

And yes, I have more than one tattoo.


----------



## Kris10luvsDisney

Just wanted to add that we came back last Saturday from our first trip home to SSR and we loved it!  We stayed in Congress park and had a beautiful view of the lake & DTD form our 4th floor balcony.  We walked over to DTD a few times and it was fine, even for the little ones that were with us.  We also had great luck w/ the buses.  Never felt like we were waiting a long time for one to come along.  We also thought the walk to the Carriage house/ main pool was very easy as well.  
One observation I made while there was that if we ever stay in a THV, we will probably rent a car.  It would make getting to/from the room a lot easier with small kids vs. having to transfer to another bus once we got back to the resort.


----------



## pnyltwk

Kris10luvsDisney said:


> One observation I made while there was that if we ever stay in a THV, we will probably rent a car.  It would make getting to/from the room a lot easier with small kids vs. having to transfer to another bus once we got back to the resort.


Though I agree with what you say I would add that the THV's are worth that little extra you have to go through.   What we found was that the walk from Grandstand to our villa was about 4-5 minutes.  We were lucky and stayed in the very last villa before the walkway bridge on to the golf course.  I think it was unit 7033?  The THV's themselves are extremely nice.  And the third bedroom allowed our 12 year old daughter and 15 year old son to sleep in different rooms.  That peace alone was worth the extra effort.  The bus from the THV's runs every 30 minutes I beleive.  But I never waited that long.  The THV's really rock!!!


----------



## Doug7856

pnyltwk said:


> Though I agree with what you say I would add that the THV's are worth that little extra you have to go through.   What we found was that the walk from Grandstand to our villa was about 4-5 minutes.  We were lucky and stayed in the very last villa before the walkway bridge on to the golf course.  I think it was unit 7033?  The THV's themselves are extremely nice.  And the third bedroom allowed our 12 year old daughter and 15 year old son to sleep in different rooms.  That peace alone was worth the extra effort.  The bus from the THV's runs every 30 minutes I beleive.  But I never waited that long.  The THV's really rock!!!



For out Thanksgiving stay we DID NOT rent a car and from our experience we would not specifically rent a car because we were staying at the THV.  It really wasn't necessary.  The walk to the Grandstand was short and it wasn't too bad walking to the Carriage House.  The few times we used the THV buses they were  prompt and frequent -- much shorter wait than for a bus to any park.


----------



## shawnh199

Just back from staying @ SSR for the first time (Dec 6-12). We rented DVC points from a member (Thanks Don!) and SSR wasn't one of our first few choices because of some of the negative things we had read (bus issues, too big and spread out, etc). However, we loved it and would definitely stay here again. We stayed in the Carousel section in a two bedroom (room 7427 I believe). It was right off of the elevator and about a 45 second walk to the bus stop. The rooms were great, yet we didn't spend much time in them except to sleep. We had a "fountain" in the pond right off our our balcony. My DD2 absolutely loved that. DD2, DD6 and DH loved the main pool. It was about 50 degrees when they went to the pool one evening and thought the heated pool and hot tubs were great!

We only had issues with catching the bus for DTD. We waited for atleast 35 minutes for a bus that we thought would come more frequently since DTD is right there. (Walking to DTD was not an option because we had my 70 somthing Mother-in-law with us who had both knees replaced in February as well as my "Pooh sized" sister-in law.) We never waited long for a bus to any of the parks and it was great being on the 2nd stop. Never had to get onto a crowded bus (crowds came at later bus stops throughout SSR so we always had a seat). 

The Turf Club restaurant was great. We each had the strip steak and thought it was delicious.

So, if there is anyone out there second guessing their potential stay at SSR, don't. It was great!


----------



## bsusanmb

I think that we were given a room at SSR that was used for spare parts.
We had a dedicated 2 bedroom and the air conditioning did not work.  It was 83 outside.  After 6 days of calling and someone coming out, it still did not work.  The dresser in the second bedroom had two drawers with the hardware (drawer pulls) missing on one side.  There was no pack n play.  There was no iron, there was no door mat.  The custom made lamp in the living room did not work.  The hair drier overheated and shorted out.  The pull/stick thing on the living room drape was off and lying on the floor.  

We own 700 points and pay $260 a month in annual dues.  Everyone was polite that we spoke to, but it was just ridiculous.  There were no pack n plays to be had, so they brought us a metal crib.  I don't expect a lot, just that things are the way they are supposed to be.  How does a maid clean a room and not notice that the handles are missing on drawers?  And who took them?  

The last night I had enough and went to see the manager on duty (had spoken to various managers throughout the week) and he was very apologetic, and asked me to step over to another area where we could talk privately.  There was only one other person checking in and our voices were quiet and not at all angry, just disappointed.  

What he did do, which surprised me was credit me with two night's points for the two bedroom.  I was pleased.  He also gave me his card and said that prior to our next vacation to call and he will personally make sure that no matter what resort we are in our room will be right.

SSR is our home and we love it there.  The room was beautiful, in Congress Park, 2nd floor 2635...I will never forget that room number...but I could have used some air conditioning!


----------



## tjkraz

bsusanmb said:


> I think that we were given a room at SSR that was used for spare parts.
> We had a dedicated 2 bedroom and the air conditioning did not work.  It was 83 outside.  After 6 days of calling and someone coming out, it still did not work.  The dresser in the second bedroom had two drawers with the hardware (drawer pulls) missing on one side.  There was no pack n play.  There was no iron, there was no door mat.  The custom made lamp in the living room did not work.  The hair drier overheated and shorted out.  The pull/stick thing on the living room drape was off and lying on the floor



Ugh, that's so frustrating!

If you have ANY significant problems at ANY resort in the future, please, PLEASE do the following:

1.  Make a short list of everything that needs to be repaired.  Skip cosmetic things like worn carpet and torn wallpaper, but mention any physical issue with the room that should be relatively easy to repair and/or has an obvious negative impact on your trip.  The lamp is an easy fix.  The air conditioning is a necessity.  I don't know that I would bother mentioning drawer pulls but that's your call.

2.  WALK to the front desk.

3.  Ask for a manager.

4.  Review the list personally with the manager and ask if you can expect to have these issues rectified by the end of the day or if they will be moving you to another room.  

If you have one or two minor issues, it's OK to call maintenance or housekeeping for assistance.  (NEVER call the "front desk" for maintenance or housekeeping issues--the "front desk" button on Disney resort phones takes you to a call center and messages there often disappear into the proverbial black hole.)  

But for major issues, invest the 15 minutes it might take to walk over to the front desk and speak to someone personally.  Quickly establish expectations for getting the situation resolved or ask to be moved to a more appropriate room.  

There is absolutely no reason why you should have to spend days-on-end with no air conditioning.  You just need to go through the proper channels in order to get things resolved.  Establish specific timelines for getting things resolved and follow-up with the manager IMMEDIATELY if things don't happen as expected.


----------



## bsusanmb

tjkraz said:


> Ugh, that's so frustrating!
> 
> If you have ANY significant problems at ANY resort in the future, please, PLEASE do the following:
> 
> 1.  Make a short list of everything that needs to be repaired.  Skip cosmetic things like worn carpet and torn wallpaper, but mention any physical issue with the room that should be relatively easy to repair and/or has an obvious negative impact on your trip.  The lamp is an easy fix.  The air conditioning is a necessity.  I don't know that I would bother mentioning drawer pulls but that's your call.
> 
> 2.  WALK to the front desk.
> 
> 3.  Ask for a manager.
> 
> 4.  Review the list personally with the manager and ask if you can expect to have these issues rectified by the end of the day or if they will be moving you to another room.
> 
> If you have one or two minor issues, it's OK to call maintenance or housekeeping for assistance.  (NEVER call the "front desk" for maintenance or housekeeping issues--the "front desk" button on Disney resort phones takes you to a call center and messages there often disappear into the proverbial black hole.)
> 
> But for major issues, invest the 15 minutes it might take to walk over to the front desk and speak to someone personally.  Quickly establish expectations for getting the situation resolved or ask to be moved to a more appropriate room.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason why you should have to spend days-on-end with no air conditioning.  You just need to go through the proper channels in order to get things resolved.  Establish specific timelines for getting things resolved and follow-up with the manager IMMEDIATELY if things don't happen as expected.



Good advice.  I learned it the hard way.  One manager did offer to move us at 1:30am...4 yr old and 2 yr old and 3 adults, no, not at that time.  Twice I was told that a manager would come to MY ROOM, but instead the manager called...I had maintenance tell us that it was a problem on the roof, it was just the circuit breaker, it was a bad breaker that needed to be replaced, that it was my fault for keeping the AC at 65 (it was 74 in the room...), and then the breaker was replaced...but nothing.

The missing hardward on the drawers reminded me of Motel 6, not Disney, and each room is to be equipped with Pack N Play and iron...it just seemed like this room was one that things were taken from when someone needed something.  And it was the little things that were the proverbial straw.

I was happy to see the 83 points back in my points account....but I would have liked air conditioning.  Thank goodness there are ceiling fans or I would have cried!!!!


----------



## Doingitagain

toocherie said:


> For anyone who has stayed at the THVs a question:
> 
> I've heard that one of the beds (or maybe two?) are pretty short--and it would either have to be a child or a very short adult who slept in them.
> 
> Experiences?



The bunk beds will not be comfortable for a taller person.  My sister is not tall, and she still didn't like the upper bunk.  But she made do, and loved the THV.

We will have five adults for six nights starting on Saturday, we will see how it goes!


----------



## my3princes

Our waitlist finally came through for THVs  July 16-23.  We've been waitlisted since our 11 month window.  The kids (and adults) can't wait to try out the Tree Houses.  We wanted to stay there years ago when they were the old version.


----------



## AirGoofy

shawnh199 said:


> We only had issues with catching the bus for DTD. We waited for atleast 35 minutes for a bus that we thought would come more frequently since DTD is right there.
> 
> The Turf Club restaurant was great. We each had the strip steak and thought it was delicious.



Sorry to hear about the buses.  We never did a bus to DTD, always did the boat.  It was just so relaxing.   The Turf Club was great.  I had the Prime Rib, and it was probably the best ever cut of Prime Rib - it was cooked and seasoned perfectly.


----------



## TreesyB

Currently trying to figure out how I can stay at THV each and every trip! We are in 7022 and the view of the river is spectacular and I'm so impressed MS followed through with the villa request I made to be close to the boat launch. I'm so glad for my SSR purchase!


----------



## franandaj

TreesyB said:


> Currently trying to figure out how I can stay at THV each and every trip! We are in 7022 and the view of the river is spectacular and I'm so impressed MS followed through with the villa request I made to be close to the boat launch. I'm so glad for my SSR purchase!



Tell us ALL about it! Post pictures! I'm going to be there in 18 days in one of the four accessible units! Can't wait!


----------



## mamaprincess

I just can't stand anyone who has stayed in a treehouse!!!:  We won't be able to stay in one until 2011 because we are all borrowed up and 7 mos window is impossible.  

We just came back from a stay at BLT and let me go on record as saying that the hubby and I very much prefer SSR's location to BLT's.  I'm sure we're in the minority but we drive and go off campus a lot, plus we love the counter service options at Downtown Disney so we were a little inconvenienced when it comes to all of that.  For the way we vacation, SSR is more conveniently located.  It was cool to walk to MK though and BLT's one bedrooms are awesome.  Standard View was nice points wise and our view was of the Marina.

The Treehouses look so beautiful and exclusive.  We can't wait until we are out of the negative points wise to stay there.  We will be staying at Kidani next trip because we have enough points for that and my mom wants to stay there.  It is gorgeous and cozy.  We stayed at SSR for our 1st night in the Paddock.  It was beautiful and fresh.


----------



## avamadison

We are SSR owners and we think it is a relaxing and gorgeous place to vacation!

We have only been once because our 3 year olds have such a blast at either BWV or BC but we will be back to SSR at some point in the near future I am sure!


----------



## clombardi

Question for the SSR lovers!  

Is it possible to take the boat from SSR to POR to see Yeeha Bob?  if so, how late does it run?


----------



## silmarg

clombardi said:


> Question for the SSR lovers!
> 
> Is it possible to take the boat from SSR to POR to see Yeeha Bob?  if so, how late does it run?



You are gonna need to take 2 boats.  One from SSR to DTD.  And another from DTD to POR.

I am going to see Yeehaa Bob for the 1st time in Feb.  I cant wait!


----------



## TreesyB

franandaj said:


> Tell us ALL about it! Post pictures! I'm going to be there in 18 days in one of the four accessible units! Can't wait!




I have a few moments so here are some pics.  first two pics are view from the villa.  Pics 3-4 are of main living area.


----------



## Dizny Dad

TrresyB - Loved the pics of the inside of the villa - just a I say to diznyDi, "we need the room just for our stuff!"


----------



## franandaj

TreesyB said:


> I have a few moments so here are some pics.  first two pics are view from the villa.  Pics 3-4 are of main living area.



Thanks for the pics! It looks so peaceful, and I'm glad to see someone else's "lived in" villa. I thought we were the only ones who had stuff lying around! 

I can't wait to be there, I have a feeling I'll want to come back every time, but hard to justify on the trips when there are only two of us!


----------



## Doingitagain

TreesyB said:


> Currently trying to figure out how I can stay at THV each and every trip! We are in 7022 and the view of the river is spectacular and I'm so impressed MS followed through with the villa request I made to be close to the boat launch. I'm so glad for my SSR purchase!



Oh my, we checked out of 7022 on January 1! 

We liked being by the boat launch as well.  We could time them, they came every 20 minutes just like they said.


----------



## TSNCS

bsusanmb said:


> I think that we were given a room at SSR that was used for spare parts.
> We had a dedicated 2 bedroom and the air conditioning did not work.  It was 83 outside.  After 6 days of calling and someone coming out, it still did not work.  The dresser in the second bedroom had two drawers with the hardware (drawer pulls) missing on one side.  There was no pack n play.  There was no iron, there was no door mat.  The custom made lamp in the living room did not work.  The hair drier overheated and shorted out.  The pull/stick thing on the living room drape was off and lying on the floor.
> 
> We own 700 points and pay $260 a month in annual dues.  Everyone was polite that we spoke to, but it was just ridiculous.  There were no pack n plays to be had, so they brought us a metal crib.  I don't expect a lot, just that things are the way they are supposed to be.  How does a maid clean a room and not notice that the handles are missing on drawers?  And who took them?
> 
> The last night I had enough and went to see the manager on duty (had spoken to various managers throughout the week) and he was very apologetic, and asked me to step over to another area where we could talk privately.  There was only one other person checking in and our voices were quiet and not at all angry, just disappointed.
> 
> What he did do, which surprised me was credit me with two night's points for the two bedroom.  I was pleased.  He also gave me his card and said that prior to our next vacation to call and he will personally make sure that no matter what resort we are in our room will be right.
> 
> SSR is our home and we love it there.  The room was beautiful, in Congress Park, 2nd floor 2635...I will never forget that room number...but I could have used some air conditioning!



OMG!!! We went in November, stayed in the SAME room.  We did not have any air conditioning either.  I did have an iron, though.  LOL!  I noticed the drawer pulls as well.  Wonder if they will ever get the air in that room fixed?


----------



## TreesyB

Doingitagain said:
			
		

> Oh my, we checked out of 7022 on January 1!
> 
> We liked being by the boat launch as well.  We could time them, they came every 20 minutes just like they said.



Hey cool! It's a great location. And you're right, fun to watch the boats come and go.


----------



## bsusanmb

TSNCS said:


> OMG!!! We went in November, stayed in the SAME room.  We did not have any air conditioning either.  I did have an iron, though.  LOL!  I noticed the drawer pulls as well.  Wonder if they will ever get the air in that room fixed?



Now can you believe that???  What in the world are they doing??? I swear it is a room used for parts.  I need to remember that room number in case they ever try to put us in there again.  Sorry you had no AC, but at least I know now that we aren't crazy!


----------



## DiznyDi

No room at the inn  ..... well the Treehouses anyway.
I tried today to book the Treehouse Villas Dec. 5-11 and there is no availability! I am just dumbfounded. Never did I expect there to be no availability on the first day of the booking window.....
So, we're now in a 2 Bedroom and waitlisted for the Treehouse.


----------



## my3princes

DiznyDi said:


> No room at the inn  ..... well the Treehouses anyway.
> I tried today to book the Treehouse Villas Dec. 5-11 and there is no availability! I am just dumbfounded. Never did I expect there to be no availability on the first day of the booking window.....
> So, we're now in a 2 Bedroom and waitlisted for the Treehouse.



The same thing happened to us for our July trip.  We booked at the 11 month window and the treehouses were unavailable.  We waitlisted and at our 7 month window booked a 2 bdrm at OKW.  Of course less then a week later our waitlist came through   So don't be surprised if you're on the waitlist for awhile.


----------



## PSC

DiznyDi said:


> No room at the inn  ..... well the Treehouses anyway.
> I tried today to book the Treehouse Villas Dec. 5-11 and there is no availability! I am just dumbfounded. Never did I expect there to be no availability on the first day of the booking window.....
> So, we're now in a 2 Bedroom and waitlisted for the Treehouse.



I feel your pain as I was also shut out at 9:01 am this morning.  Remember when nobody liked SSR and complained about being forced to stay there?  It looks like Disney's best kept secret is out!

Come on wait list!


----------



## Dizny Dad

PSC said:


> . . . . . . . . Remember when nobody liked SSR and complained about being forced to stay there?  It looks like Disney's best kept secret is out!. . . . . . .



Dang!

OK SSR Lovers, just between us, let's all join in on other threads on the DISboards and complain wildly about SSR just to fan the flames of doubt about staying at SSR/THV.  Then come back here, compare notes, and talk about how much we enjoyed our last SSR adventure.

Shhhhh . . . somebody may be listening . . .


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> let's all join in on other threads on the DISboards and complain wildly about SSR just to fan the flames of doubt about staying at SSR/THV.  Shhhhh . . . somebody may be listening . . .



What about this thread?  Should everyone go back and edit their posts as to how "bad" SSR is?  Anyone able to develop a secret code for future communications?


----------



## Doingitagain

Dizny Dad said:


> Dang!
> 
> OK SSR Lovers, just between us, let's all join in on other threads on the DISboards and complain wildly about SSR just to fan the flames of doubt about staying at SSR/THV.  Then come back here, compare notes, and talk about how much we enjoyed our last SSR adventure.
> 
> Shhhhh . . . somebody may be listening . . .



Unless, of course, you are considering resale of your ownership at any time...


----------



## Dizny Dad

Doingitagain said:


> Unless, of course, you are considering resale of your ownership at any time...



Sacrilege!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Once again, I found us floating around on the second page of Mousecellaneous . . . . Just had to "Bump Us" up.

Just for conversation, can anyone tell me if the food selection at the High Rock Springs Pool Bar is any better than the Grandstand Pool Bar?  

I have never participated at High Rock Springs eat-a-rama but have had the opportunity to graze at the Grandstand.


----------



## dvc4life

Dizny Dad said:


> Once again, I found us floating around on the second page of Mousecellaneous . . . . Just had to "Bump Us" up.
> 
> Just for conversation, can anyone tell me if the food selection at the High Rock Springs Pool Bar is any better than the Grandstand Pool Bar?
> 
> I have never participated at High Rock Springs eat-a-rama but have had the opportunity to graze at the Grandstand.



Hi.  We have been SSR owners since 2005 and thought I would hop on.  We don't know about the food from the Grandstand but from what I've seen it looks good.  But we love to stay at the Grandstand.  The pool area is just so relaxing for us.  The main pool has always been too crowded and no where to sit for us.  So the Grandstand has become our absolute favorite area to stay.  It has a nice pool, nice hot tub, the bar, a play area for the kids, what more do we need?  We have stayed there three times and just love it!!!!!


----------



## Sheribo

Just read that they are building a new pool area with water features, bar and food service at the Paddock.  Cool!


----------



## stopher1

We leave for our first THV stay on Monday!  We're very excited about it.


----------



## edk35

Sheribo said:


> Just read that they are building a new pool area with water features, bar and food service at the Paddock.  Cool!




Great!! Where did you read this? That is exciting.


----------



## DiznyDi

That was announced at the Annual Mtg held the 9th of Dec. Great news!


----------



## edk35

DiznyDi said:


> That was announced at the Annual Mtg held the 9th of Dec. Great news!



YAY that is great news.


----------



## Sheribo

edk35 said:


> Great!! Where did you read this? That is exciting.



I saw it on the DVC member site under DVC news.


----------



## dvc_john

stopher1 said:


> We leave for our first THV stay on Monday!  We're very excited about it.



You should be!  Just left there, and it was great. Although the weather could have been a lot warmer.

We had unit 7056, which was near the path to SSR, a bus stop, the pool, and the boat dock. (Too cold to use the pool though.)


----------



## AirGoofy

Sheribo said:


> Just read that they are building a new pool area with water features, bar and food service at the Paddock.  Cool!



Sounds good.  I liked the pool at the Paddock, so this just may make it better.  I think the Carousel area needs the help.


----------



## disneylovin24

Hi all

Stayed at SSR in Febuary 2009 and enjoyed it. The resort it self was beautiful and it had a very relaxed feel. We loved our 2 bedroom villas with a view of downtown disney. The view we had was simply amazing Reason we are not staying there this year though is because we got alittle bored of our options after a couple days. I thought I would enjoy being so close to DTD but after a couple days I got bored of DTD scared1 and I felt a bit seperated from the rest of disney. I would stay at SSR again in the future, just not for a few years.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi everyone!

We have just booked our first stay at SSR, for 12 nights in October. The UK Disney site had such a good offer on we got it for cheaper than Pop Century. . . I can't wait! Have been dying to stay here for ages, it looks so beautiful!! I am especially looking forward to being able to walk to DTD - we love it there!

Any tips about the resort would be great!


----------



## silmarg

Cheaper than POP!  U r a lucky dog!

SSR is a very nice resort.

I would request Congress Park if you'd like the option to walk to DTD or request The Springs if you want to be near the main pool and counter service eatery.  Grandstand is quite nice too as their not so quiet pool may be the best not so quiet pool in WDW (and is close to the Springs).


----------



## mamaprincess

I am super excited to be staying at the THV's Dec 2010!!!  I can't wait to get back to my home and try out our new homes!!!  SSR's location is perfect for us and the resort itself could not be more beautiful!


----------



## dvc4life

We have stayed at SSR many times but never in a studio.  So can anyone answer if they have internet connection in the studio's?  We know they have it in the one/two bedroom villas.

We will be there next weekend in a studio and was just wondering.  Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## realfam

dvc4life said:


> We have stayed at SSR many times but never in a studio.  So can anyone answer if they have internet connection in the studio's?  We know they have it in the one/two bedroom villas.
> 
> We will be there next weekend in a studio and was just wondering.  Thanks for any help you can give!





Yes they have an interenet connection.  You will find it behind the table and just like everywhere else the cable is in the closet.  You will enjoy the studio at SSR.  We do!


----------



## dvc4life

realfam said:


> Yes they have an interenet connection.  You will find it behind the table and just like everywhere else the cable is in the closet.  You will enjoy the studio at SSR.  We do!




Thank you so much.  We can't wait until we are there next weekend!


----------



## skunk

Taking my first solo trip, and staying at SSR for the first time next weekend(DW has to work).    If I take bus to DTD from BWV after Illuminations, any concern with walking to SSR alone from DTD bus stop?  Take water taxi instead?  Requested Congress Park, but who knows, at this point.  Appreciate opinions/suggestions from the SSR experts.  Thanks......."the older I get, the better I was"


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

You should be fine to walk to SSR. The guard will stop you and ask to see your room key-at least they did that to us the last time we walked from DTD and it is was late at night..


----------



## Doingitagain

skunk said:


> Taking my first solo trip, and staying at SSR for the first time next weekend(DW has to work).    If I take bus to DTD from BWV after Illuminations, any concern with walking to SSR alone from DTD bus stop?  Take water taxi instead?  Requested Congress Park, but who knows, at this point.  Appreciate opinions/suggestions from the SSR experts.  Thanks......."the older I get, the better I was"



I think you would be safe, but if you are uneasy you can take a bus, they go from DTD to SSR as well.  If you take a ferry, be sure to note the time they end in the evening, I think they stopped at 11:00 when we were there.


----------



## PinkTink63

We always walk.  Especially if you are staying in Congress Park, it only takes about 6-7 minutes.  We usually beat the bus back!


----------



## Natterjack9

I always enjoy walking over taking the bus.  We have been walked each time, and stayed in different sections, never having a problem.


----------



## Natterjack9

We will be going home over Easter break, only 74 days to go!!  We were lucky enough to book the Treehouse Villas.  I have seen the videos and gotten some feedback, but I was wondering if anyone has stayed there, and how they liked it.

Also, how is the walk to the Artist's Pallate, and how much of a pain is taking the in-resort shuttle, then taking the bus to the parks?  I have not seen any info about this yet.  Any comments would be helpful!  Thanks!


----------



## tjkraz

skunk said:


> Taking my first solo trip, and staying at SSR for the first time next weekend(DW has to work).    If I take bus to DTD from BWV after Illuminations, any concern with walking to SSR alone from DTD bus stop?  Take water taxi instead?  Requested Congress Park, but who knows, at this point.  Appreciate opinions/suggestions from the SSR experts.  Thanks......."the older I get, the better I was"



I'd say it depends upon where you are staying at SSR.  The walk from the DTD Marketplace to Congress Park and most of The Paddock isn't too bad.  But if you are in The Grandstand or The Carousel it might be better to take the boat (or bus) from DTD.  

If you do plan to take the boat, make sure you stay on the bus until you reach the Pleasure Island bus stop.  Get off there and head over to the dock.  The boats from DTD to SSR run from the PI dock now, NOT the Marketplace.


----------



## Doingitagain

Natterjack9 said:


> We will be going home over Easter break, only 74 days to go!!  We were lucky enough to book the Treehouse Villas.  I have seen the videos and gotten some feedback, but I was wondering if anyone has stayed there, and how they liked it.
> 
> Also, how is the walk to the Artist's Pallate, and how much of a pain is taking the in-resort shuttle, then taking the bus to the parks?  I have not seen any info about this yet.  Any comments would be helpful!  Thanks!



We have stayed at the THV twice.  The second time we figured out the path to DTD, very easy walk.

We didn't have any problems with the in-resort shuttles, they run frequently.  Plus it is not bad to walk to Congress Park.  Walking in the THV area is not great, you are on the road with buses and cars. 

Our pattern is to go to the parks from the Springs stop because it is the first drop off from the THV bus, and you can catch any of the park buses that are in the resort at other stops. I know, it is the last stop and sometimes the bus is crowded.  But we are OK standing and we prefer not to wait.

When we returned from the parks, we got off at Grandstand because that is first stop for the park bus and the last stop for the THV bus before it goes to the THV, so we have a better chance of catching it.

Just note that the Grandstand bus stop doesn't start until after 11:00 am.

We also have been known to have lunch at Turf club, settle our bill, and sit and wait there until we see a ferry come in.  The ferries run DTD, SSR, THV, SSR, DTD.


----------



## Natterjack9

Thanks Doingitagain!!  I am going to share this with everyone in our party tonight!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Have Fun!


----------



## bouncycat

Hi everyone!!!  We're staying at SSR in june, got a 2 br villa, is there any good place to request that's better than the others?  Like being close to the TS place downstairs for the refillable mugs?  We wanted THV, but none were available, and we're happy with the room we got, so we might just keep it.  But just wondering where to request!!  Never been there before, so any info would be good!!!


----------



## Hunclemarco

bouncycat said:


> Hi everyone!!!  We're staying at SSR in june, got a 2 br villa, is there any good place to request that's better than the others?  Like being close to the TS place downstairs for the refillable mugs?  We wanted THV, but none were available, and we're happy with the room we got, so we might just keep it.  But just wondering where to request!!  Never been there before, so any info would be good!!!



Hello
You may like the Grandstand.  They have a pool, close to the Check-in area and the main pool (4-5 minute walk), and at the pool, they have a refill station....not open all the time, but they do have one there.  Also close to the boat dock...again 4-5 minute walk.    The bus stop is close by, in fact it's the first pick up and the first drop off in the resort. This section is a widely asked for area.


----------



## skunk

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> You should be fine to walk to SSR. The guard will stop you and ask to see your room key-at least they did that to us the last time we walked from DTD and it is was late at night..





Doingitagain said:


> I think you would be safe, but if you are uneasy you can take a bus, they go from DTD to SSR as well.  If you take a ferry, be sure to note the time they end in the evening, I think they stopped at 11:00 when we were there.





PinkTink63 said:


> We always walk.  Especially if you are staying in Congress Park, it only takes about 6-7 minutes.  We usually beat the bus back!





Natterjack9 said:


> I always enjoy walking over taking the bus.  We have been walked each time, and stayed in different sections, never having a problem.



I appreciate all of the replies.   As luck would have it, in the past two days I was able to change my 3 nights from SSR to home @ BWV.   Now that I know how close it really is, will have to include a walk over to SSR, next time we are at DTD.  Thanks again.


----------



## silmarg

bouncycat said:


> Hi everyone!!!  We're staying at SSR in june, got a 2 br villa, is there any good place to request that's better than the others?  Like being close to the TS place downstairs for the refillable mugs?  We wanted THV, but none were available, and we're happy with the room we got, so we might just keep it.  But just wondering where to request!!  Never been there before, so any info would be good!!!



The Springs is near the main pool and the counter service / table service eateries... also near the Spa.

Congress Park is close to DTD (walkable)

Grandstand is also close to the Springs amenities and has a really nice quiet pool.

Paddock and Carousel are a bit quieter and out of the way... (that said, I stayed in Carousel and it was quite nice).


----------



## bouncycat

Thanks, maybe I'll request the springs!!!


----------



## stopher1

Hello fellow SSR lovers/owners!    We're just back from a wonderful 10 night stay at WDW - the first 3 were in a Treehouse, #7056.  It was WONDERFUL.  We really, really liked it.  Can't wait to go back and stay there again.  Here are just a few pics for you.  If you'd like to see more, you can visit my "Triple Whammy" TR - link below in my signature.

Enjoy.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

stopher1 said:


> Hello fellow SSR lovers/owners!    We're just back from a wonderful 10 night stay at WDW - the first 3 were in a Treehouse, #7056.  It was WONDERFUL.  We really, really liked it.  Can't wait to go back and stay there again.  Here are just a few pics for you.  If you'd like to see more, you can visit my "Triple Whammy" TR - link below in my signature.
> 
> Enjoy.



Love it!  Thanks for sharing.  I've started your Triple Whammy report and will be back for more when I have time later.  We will be staying in a treehouse for the first time in May with my family & my parents joining us.  It will be there first time to Disney since the 80s which was just a day at the park.


----------



## magicmommy

Thanks so much for the TR and pics. We were lucky enough to get a tour of a THV in October when staying at SSR. They are truly beautiful and I hope to stay in one someday. At this time it is usually DH and I travelling alone as our DS's 20 and 18 are Disneyed out. They truly are lovely and the bathroom is just amazing!


----------



## mamaprincess

Hey Stopher1, I relished your trip report. 

We are so excited about staying at the Treehouses in December!  I thought we wouldn't have enough points to do it for a while but with borrowing we will be fine and we are able to bank enough over to do it again and again if we split our stays.  We will be doing a double whammy, six days at the THV's and 4 days at AKV.  My idea of heaven!  In 2011 we plan on doing a 5 and 5 split.  I just love the location of SSR and after staying at BLT this past December, we decided that SSR's location is so much more centrally located for the things we do so we want to make sure SSR is a part of our vacation each year as it has been since the start.  We only did one night at SSR this past December and really missed the convenience of being near DTD and other shopping etc.


----------



## KathyRN137

stopher1 said:


> Hello fellow SSR lovers/owners!    We're just back from a wonderful 10 night stay at WDW - the first 3 were in a Treehouse, #7056.  It was WONDERFUL.  We really, really liked it.  Can't wait to go back and stay there again.  Here are just a few pics for you.  If you'd like to see more, you can visit my "Triple Whammy" TR - link below in my signature.




Hi stopher1!

I will definitely stop by your TR...I spend most of my DIS-time over there on that board anyway...

We've been SSR owners since '05 but haven't stayed there since that same year...the main resort wasn't even finished yet! Since then we've been trying to stay at each resort at least once. So far we've done: SSR, OKWx2,VWL, and Kidani Village.   I love them all for different reasons!

We are skipping 2010 so we can "afford" enough points for Christmas Week of 2011 and I'm hoping to get a treehouse villa so that our group of two adults and four teenagers will be comfortable.  I'm sure that I'll be stopping by this thread more often now!

I look forward to reading about your experiences! 

*Kathy*


----------



## bouncycat

Man, after seeing the treehouses, I REALLY want one!!!  How close can you park to those?  Is it close?  I guess I gotta keep calling to see if one comes open!!!


----------



## stopher1

bouncycat said:


> Man, after seeing the treehouses, I REALLY want one!!!  How close can you park to those?  Is it close?  I guess I gotta keep calling to see if one comes open!!!



The units are bunched together - 2 or 4 at a time, kind of like in little pods along the road.  There are 3 or 4 spaces per entry walk (from the road in to the units).  So you really aren't far at all.  I can't say for certain, but I think our walkway was about 30 feet from the road in to our steps.  We were located at the end of the walk, with a unit on the left and right side of our walk about half way in from the road and our unit.   Kind of like the bottom  of a T, with the road being the top of the T.


----------



## dbprimeaux

Let me start by saying...we have been DVC members since 2007, and have always stayed at SSR - our home resort. We love SSR!! 

My beef about this visit was with cash reservations... I just think that DVC members especially home resort owners should get preference on rooms. We pay the maintenance fees... Well, the resort was BOOKED the day we arrived and we were put in the Carousel in the furtherest building out....I think we were the only ones in the building - the parking lot was empty and we didn't hear anyone around.... There were LOTS of tour groups!!! 

The room was in very poor condition....I called the front desk to report the issues, and they told me they couldn't move us, because everything was booked - to call back Sunday evening....so I called back Sunday evening and was put through to a manager (I didn't even ask to speak to a manager...). I explain the poor condition of the room, and my feelings about DVC members getting "first choice" and she moved us to my exact original request right then....she told me that I would be able to move rooms as soon as the room was inspected - which was just a few hours later. It was PERFECT - Grandstand Room #8821. It was just a short walk to the Carriage House and a short walk to the bus stop, and it overlooked the pool area! 

Another thing happene to us on this vacation - my DH got EXTREMELY sick  after eating dinner one night while at SSR.... The next morning I walked over to the restaurant to let them know that my DH thought he might have food poisoning or something. They notified the manager right away - I didn't want to make a big deal about it, I just wanted to let them know in case someone else got sick, too. The manager came right out of the restaurant and took down all my DH info and offered to get medical attention. Anyway - the next 2 days the manager checked on DH several times, and we ended up leaving a day early just in case it is/was a stomach virus and someone else in the family got sicks. Well, we had 13 CS credits left - well the manager let me get stuff that we could take home from the "gift shop" that would use the credits, so we wouldn't just lose them. They were VERY nice and VERY kind to me!!

Anyway - I just wanted to let everyone know my two cents. I am very thankful to the staff at SSR for making this trip a lot easier on me, and I really appreciate them taking the time to address my issues.


----------



## CaskPeg

Mamaprincess

Owner at OKW first in 1993--then bought SSR to continue the magic.  Really like the layout of SSR and enjoy its location relative to Downtown Disney.  Looking forward to staying in the future...but next stay at OKW.
CaskPeg


----------



## Dman67

Huge fans, and owners, of SSR!!!  However, the DW & I decided to change things up this year and stay at Disney's Boardwalk Villas.  Hopefully we won't regret it.


----------



## AirGoofy

dbprimeaux said:


> Well, the resort was BOOKED the day we arrived and we were put in the Carousel in the furtherest building out....  Ithankful to the staff at SSR for making this trip a lot easier on me, and I really appreciate them taking the time to address my issues.



The Carousel is bad.  We made a last minute reservation there and got dumped there as well.   An eldery woman was at the check-in desk.  She was so hateful.  When we asked for a location, any other location closer to a pool with our DDs (8,5), she said everything was full without any checking.  After staying there for 1 night, DW went back the following morning and found the same hateful woman there.  She waited and let several people in the line walk past her to the hateful woman.  Finally, Lewis at SSR came to the check-in desk and he was so nice.  He listened and moved us to a beautiful 1 bedroom in the Paddock.  We were able to overlook the lake and enjoy the pool.  Granted, the Paddock is only one building closer than the Carousel, but the room and view were soo much better.  I know who to avoid the next time at SSR.  Hopefully, Lewis will still be there.


----------



## Doingitagain

AirGoofy said:


> The Carousel is bad.  We made a last minute reservation there and got dumped there as well.   An eldery woman was at the check-in desk.  She was so hateful.  When we asked for a location, any other location closer to a pool with our DDs (8,5), she said everything was full without any checking.  After staying there for 1 night, DW went back the following morning and found the same hateful woman there.  She waited and let several people in the line walk past her to the hateful woman.  Finally, Lewis at SSR came to the check-in desk and he was so nice.  He listened and moved us to a beautiful 1 bedroom in the Paddock.  We were able to overlook the lake and enjoy the pool.  Granted, the Paddock is only one building closer than the Carousel, but the room and view were soo much better.  I know who to avoid the next time at SSR.  Hopefully, Lewis will still be there.



I think I might know who you talked to.  She didn't seem to want to deviate from any of our pre-printed information since we did the online checkin.   Even her "talk" seemed scripted.

But I will say that experience is far the exception for us at SSR.  Most times we have had the most amazing great treatment from CM's, from bell services to housekeeping to Turf Club to the front desk.


----------



## Doug7856

Doingitagain said:


> ... Most times we have had the most amazing great treatment from CM's, from bell services to housekeeping to Turf Club to the front desk.



We too have had good experiences with the CMs at SSR. We have had inexperienced service, but I don't equate that with bad service.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> . . .   An eldery woman was at the check-in desk.  She was so hateful.  When we asked for a location, any other location closer to a pool with our DDs (8,5), she said everything was full without any checking.  . . . . . .



We also have experienced this person.  We tried working with her a number of times, you know, every dog gets one bite, but three trips "Home" ago we refused to allow her to check us in.  We let someone go ahead of us.  After checking in with a delightful person, as we were walking away from the desk, the manager approached and asked us why we refused the lady in question.  I stated that she offered a less than Disney experience.  He immediately asked me if it was her attitude that seemed to be a problem.  I agreed with him and laid out pretty much the identical story AirGoofy spelled out.  

Two trips Home ago we witnessed a manager taking her out into the sitting area between the front desk and Artist Palette and discussing something that obviously should have taken place in the back room.  I hate to say it, but I was rooting for the manager.

Again last trip Home she was there.  I was ready to refuse her again, but was selected to go to another.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> We also have experienced this person.  We tried working with her a number of times, you know, every dog gets one bite, but three trips "Home" ago we refused to allow her to check us in.  We let someone go ahead of us.  ... Again last trip Home she was there.  I was ready to refuse her again, but was selected to go to another.



Perhaps this is why SSR gets so bashed out there among the DVC resorts.   You know the expression about first impressions.  And, if it had not been for the accomodation from Lewis, I probably would have been one of the nay-sayers.  In this economy, I don't want anyone to lose their job, but there are positions, even at Disney, where an employee could be moved to avoid working with the public.  Fortunately, I know where I want to stay at SSR and who to avoid at the check-in line.  Still, it should not have to be this difficult.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> . . . . .  it should not have to be this difficult.



Can't agree more.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Good morning neighbors!  I am thrilled to be going back home again in november. By moving our dates back by one day we have been lucky enough to get two THV for the week before Thanksgiving. (11 of us going) 
I know nothing about the THV except for what I have read here on these boards so I'm hoping maybe some of you who have already had the pleasure of staying there can help me out a bit. I have a few questions that I cannot find answers to in the searches I've done. First of all we have requested a view of the river. Can someone tell me approximately how far a walk this would be to the main SSR area and what area the walkway ends up at? We are not bus people at all and our DGSs would love to try the Grandstand pool. Also I've seen several pictures of the tub/shower in the master bathroom but none of the toilet. Does the master bath have a water closet or is the commode right inside the room? Now parking? How far are the lots from the treehouses themselves? We will only have one car per THV but has anyone had trouble parking in these lots? We will be using our cars to go to the parks each day and usually stay until closing. Will there be problems getting a spot that late? And lastly....what about snakes?  With two young boys ( 5 & 8 plus a very skittish grandma) are snakes a problem? Anyone have any encounters?  We are so excited to be staying at the THV. This will be a whole different kind of Disney trip for us. Thank you for any information you can provide.


----------



## stopher1

DisneyFreaks said:


> I know nothing about the THV except for what I have read here on these boards so I'm hoping maybe some of you who have already had the pleasure of staying there can help me out a bit. I have a few questions that I cannot find answers to in the searches I've done.
> 
> First of all we have requested a view of the river. Can someone tell me approximately how far a walk this would be to the main SSR area and what area the walkway ends up at?
> 
> We are not bus people at all and our DGSs would love to try the Grandstand pool. Also I've seen several pictures of the tub/shower in the master bathroom but none of the toilet. Does the master bath have a water closet or is the commode right inside the room?
> 
> Now parking? How far are the lots from the treehouses themselves? We will only have one car per THV but has anyone had trouble parking in these lots?
> 
> We will be using our cars to go to the parks each day and usually stay until closing. Will there be problems getting a spot that late?
> 
> And lastly....what about snakes?  With two young boys ( 5 & 8 plus a very skittish grandma) are snakes a problem? Anyone have any encounters?



Hi there DisneyFreaks!   We just returned home from WDW last week with 3 nights of our 10 night stay being at THV.  If you want to check out my TR, there are lots of pics and information about them.   Here's a link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2369934


To answer some of your questions here, though...

Walking to the main part of SSR is not bad at all.  The walkpath is located down by the SOUTH Bus Stop, near the pool and the Boat Launch - and takes you up to the Grandstand parking area, close to both the pool and the Bus stop there.  So depending on where you are within the THV, your walk will be shorter or longer.  We stayed in unit 7056 directly overlooking the pool, about a 2 min walk to the South Bus Stop.  Our walk over to the Grandstand was about a 5 min deal, and another 3 or 4 to get to the Carriage House.   One day I walked from our unit up past the NORTH Bus Stop to get photos of the THV sign at the main road entrance into the THV, and that took me about 10 min at a very casual pace.  There are units up near the driving entrance - so your timing will vary walking to the Grandstand based on where you are located.

As far as a river view goes - it also depends on where you are located.  There are several units with a river view, some as far north as the main entrance, and as far south as the south bus stop.  We had asked for a water view ourselves, and ended up looking over the pool, since as the lady at the counter said at check-in, it's filled with water!    Not quite the water we'd wanted, but hey, we ended up really enjoying our location being close to all 3 "amenities" - the bus, the boat and the walkway.

Regarding the toilet in the Master bath - yes, it is in a water closet inside the master bathroom.  As you walk into the bathroom, the door is immediately to your right.

Regarding parking - each of the units are clumped into "pods" of 3 or 4 units.  There is a walkway from the road in to the units, and there are parking spaces, pretty much one per unit along the road to the left and right of the walk way.   There are no parking lots as you find in the main parts of SSR.

Finally - snakes.  We saw lots of various types of critters - mostly birds and squirrels, but definitely no snakes.  I can't say they don't exist in the woods, but we certainly did not encounter any in our traipsing around the THV's.  

I hope you have a wonderful stay!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Thank you so much for answering my many questions stopher1. Actually I had read your trip report previously and your wonderful report and awesome photos are what helped us decide on booking the THV! Another thank you.  It's so nice to know that the walk is not as far as it looks on the map. As for location we just requested a view of the river. (thanks for posting the check in CM's comment. LoL) Is it best to leave it at that or should we actually ask for certain unit numbers? I don't do this with room numbers when booking the other resorts. We cannot wait for november and are already counting the days.


----------



## stopher1

DisneyFreaks said:


> Thank you so much for answering my many questions stopher1. Actually I had read your trip report previously and your wonderful report and awesome photos are what helped us decide on booking the THV! Another thank you.  It's so nice to know that the walk is not as far as it looks on the map. As for location we just requested a view of the river. (thanks for posting the check in CM's comment. LoL) Is it best to leave it at that or should we actually ask for certain unit numbers? I don't do this with room numbers when booking the other resorts. We cannot wait for november and are already counting the days.



Ahhhh, thanks.  

If you are okay with just ending up with some kind of water view - I'd leave it like that.  Certainly it is just a request and not guaranteed...but you might just get what you want.  If it were me and I wanted to be closer to the walkway, I might modify my request to be water view near the boat launch or south bus stop or... whatever -  but then again, the next time, I might just specifically request unit 7056 again... I'm not sure.   Either way, I'm betting you'll have a very nice stay there.


----------



## BeccaG

Joining!  We love our SSR, especially with the THVs which we staid in the week before Thanksgiving and loved!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

stopher1 said:


> Ahhhh, thanks.
> If you are okay with just ending up with some kind of water view - I'd leave it like that.  Certainly it is just a request and not guaranteed...but you might just get what you want.  If it were me and I wanted to be closer to the walkway, I might modify my request to be water view near the boat launch or south bus stop or... whatever -  but then again, the next time, I might just specifically request unit 7056 again... I'm not sure.   Either way, I'm betting you'll have a very nice stay there.



Thanks for the tip. I think I may just call and mention being near the boat launch. We visit DTD alot so that would work well for us. Sounds like you really enjoyed your pool view though. I know we'll love the THV. Our family enjoys camping and being outdoors and those treehouses have always peaked our curiousity. 

BeccaG....Welcome! So glad to hear you enjoyed your stay at THV. Our trip will be the week before Thanksgiving as well. How were the crowds and weather that week?


----------



## kikiq

Just some pictures of the THV from the trail by Grandstand

Walkway between buildings to THV





View of the THV across the golf course behind Grandstand





And for those who need a picture of some warm weather


----------



## my3princes

We will be staying in the THV in July.  We would like a Villa that is as close as possible to the pool entrance.  Does anyone know which one we should request?  We have our car so we're not concerned with bus stops or getting places, just getting to the pool quickly.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

kikiq said:


> Just some pictures of the THV from the trail by Grandstand



Terrific pictures kikiq. Thanks. Do the THV near the golf course have decks that actually face the green or the woods? I don't think I'd like a golf course view very much (although DH would probably disagree. LoL)


----------



## Sheribo

One month (28 days really) till our first visit to THVs.  So excited.  Thanks for the photos.


----------



## stopher1

my3princes said:


> We will be staying in the THV in July.  We would like a Villa that is as close as possible to the pool entrance.  Does anyone know which one we should request?  We have our car so we're not concerned with bus stops or getting places, just getting to the pool quickly.



We stayed in 7056 which was directly looking out over the pool.  Unfortunately there is no direct path from the unit entrance, but it was a short walk around the trees along the road to get to the pool entrance (@ 2 min).  7057 & 7058 were in the same grouping of units as ours.  Walking underneath our deck you could walk right up to the pool's fence and look over it.


----------



## my3princes

stopher1 said:


> We stayed in 7056 which was directly looking out over the pool.  Unfortunately there is no direct path from the unit entrance, but it was a short walk around the trees along the road to get to the pool entrance (@ 2 min).  7057 & 7058 were in the same grouping of units as ours.  Walking underneath our deck you could walk right up to the pool's fence and look over it.



Thanks.

If I'm reading the map correctly it looks like 7035, 7036 or 7037 would be near the pool entrance?


----------



## stopher1

my3princes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If I'm reading the map correctly it looks like 7035, 7036 or 7037 would be near the pool entrance?



Correct, those are the closest to the pool entrance.


----------



## KLEONARD

October trip, Grandstand parking lot view. The picture is modified by Tilt/Shift process.






Kevin


----------



## leane

We are doing a triple split stay   SSR is our "meat" resort on the sandwich. 

I have read through many threads and other sites and DVC members have give great reviews.   I have a question.

Smoking, Yes I am a naughty one that still hasn't let go of the habit.  The maps of SSR I can find all state that there is a smoking area in front of each building.  Is that correct?

2nd question.. 
When I made my room request I requested to be in a specific building prefernce listed as Congress Park, Grandstand and then Springs.

How did I do?


----------



## pnyltwk

leane said:


> We are doing a triple split stay   SSR is our "meat" resort on the sandwich.
> 
> I have read through many threads and other sites and DVC members have give great reviews.   I have a question.
> 
> Smoking, Yes I am a naughty one that still hasn't let go of the habit.  The maps of SSR I can find all state that there is a smoking area in front of each building.  Is that correct?
> 
> 2nd question..
> When I made my room request I requested to be in a specific building prefernce listed as Congress Park, Grandstand and then Springs.
> 
> How did I do?


We enjoy Congress Park.  It is not that far away from Main Pool or the Hospitality house.  It is a five minute walk to DTD.  We love that convenience.

Yes I believe there is a bench by the front entrance of each bldg that is a designated smoking area.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

pnyltwk said:


> We enjoy Congress Park.  It is not that far away from Main Pool or the Hospitality house.  It is a five minute walk to DTD.  We love that convenience.
> 
> Yes I believe there is a bench by the front entrance of each bldg that is a designated smoking area.



The guests at the CP pool on our last visit seemed to think the pool was the designated smoking area   It looks on the map like there is a smoking area near that pool out on the path near the water


----------



## AirGoofy

leane said:


> 2nd question..
> When I made my room request I requested to be in a specific building prefernce listed as Congress Park, Grandstand and then Springs.



Can't answer the smoking question.  I like Congress Park for the view of DTD and the Springs for the proximity to the pool.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## kevmag

I have a BLT reservation for September, but am planning to switch next week a few days to a 1BR at SSR (will probably request the Paddock or Congress Park).

My question...where are the entry doors to the units? I drove through SSR only one time, and for the life of me I can't remember. Are they on the inside, or the outside like OKW?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

kevmag said:


> I have a BLT reservation for September, but am planning to switch next week a few days to a 1BR at SSR (will probably request the Paddock or Congress Park).
> 
> My question...where are the entry doors to the units? I drove through SSR only one time, and for the life of me I can't remember. Are they on the inside, or the outside like OKW?



Technically, they are outside, but there are covered walkways on the outside of the buildings to all the doors.


----------



## medic318

We have our first trip planned (since we purchased) for long Columbus Day weekend in October. We booked THV, but I am still waffling about staying at BWV since it is closer to the parks and we will have a 7 m/o with us. Plus I really like going to Jellyrolls. But the THV look great.


----------



## franandaj

medic318 said:


> We have our first trip planned (since we purchased) for long Columbus Day weekend in October. We booked THV, but I am still waffling about staying at BWV since it is closer to the parks and we will have a 7 m/o with us. Plus I really like going to Jellyrolls. But the THV look great.



The THV are one of the most unique stays you'll have at a DVC resort, there is nothing like them. I really enjoyed the remote location, but it was remote, if you want to be in the middle of the action this is not the place to be. However if you are looking for a great place to stay with your family close by and the ability to bond during meals (ie you have your own BBQ grill), it's awesome. You have lots of your own space (patio and BBQ) plus you are pretty isolated in your own treehouse.

If you want to go to the parks a lot and want nightlife then you are better off if you can get BWV. Also the rooms at BWV are more typical of DVC rooms than what you'll find at THV. For your first stay you should decide what it is you want to do and plan by that. If you want to go to Epcot and & DHS then stay at BWV, if you want to enjoy the time with your family, cook meals in the room and hit a few parks, keep your ressie at the THV. 

Keep in mind that to get to parks from THV you will need to take a bus to the Grandstand and transfer to another bus, or you can opt to walk to the Grandstand and then get the bus. Either way it's not simple to get to the parks, if you are looking for park accesibility stay elsewhere.

What you need to decide is whether or not the novelty of your accomodations is more important or the proximity to the parks.


----------



## Doingitagain

franandaj said:


> The THV are one of the most unique stays you'll have at a DVC resort, there is nothing like them. I really enjoyed the remote location, but it was remote, if you want to be in the middle of the action this is not the place to be. However if you are looking for a great place to stay with your family close by and the ability to bond during meals (ie you have your own BBQ grill), it's awesome. You have lots of your own space (patio and BBQ) plus you are pretty isolated in your own treehouse.
> 
> If you want to go to the parks a lot and want nightlife then you are better off if you can get BWV. Also the rooms at BWV are more typical of DVC rooms than what you'll find at THV. For your first stay you should decide what it is you want to do and plan by that. If you want to go to Epcot and & DHS then stay at BWV, if you want to enjoy the time with your family, cook meals in the room and hit a few parks, keep your ressie at the THV.
> 
> Keep in mind that to get to parks from THV you will need to take a bus to the Grandstand and transfer to another bus, or you can opt to walk to the Grandstand and then get the bus. Either way it's not simple to get to the parks, if you are looking for park accesibility stay elsewhere.
> 
> What you need to decide is whether or not the novelty of your accomodations is more important or the proximity to the parks.



The other thing to consider is the size and ages of your party.  The THV have three bedrooms and sleep nine, so it would be easy to find a bedroom for the 7 mo old to nap.  Plus no noisy kids running in the hallways, the THV area is very quiet.  It is a nice family relaxation unit.

We like using the ferry in addition to the buses to get around, plus walking is very easy.  But I agree that if you are looking for a lot of back and forth to the parks, BWV might be better.


----------



## medic318

We have a party of at least 7 going. It could end up being 8. We stayed at ssr in a regular 2 bedroom before we bought and it was nice. Never thought about the nap thing, thats a good thought. A month ago I was dead set on trying to get into BWV, but the more pics i saw of the THV and the more I read on here about them, it has made the decision difficult. We would probably do Jellyrolls 1 or 2 nights at most. But to be close to the parks in case of melt downs or other issues makes BWV seem like a good idea. IF we can get a ressie there at 7 months. LOL, this is what i get for taking 10 years to convince my wife to buy in.


----------



## Sheribo

We're staying at the THV next month and I'm sure it'll be beautiful.  Our kids are teenagers so can do a lot on their own.  We did a walk through last November and it was a bit sad to see a young boy of about 8 on a deck with his mother.  She was having a coffee and reading (my kind of vacation) but he was begging her to get going.  He was bored.  There is very little to do or see. When our kids were younger, we'd book them into an activity at the community center in the morning and then we'd have some deck time.


----------



## Paticake

We love SSR. Our last 2 trips were a GV in Congress Park in June/July 2009 and a THV in Nov. 2009. Can't get much better than that!


----------



## pnyltwk

Paticake said:


> We love SSR. Our last 2 trips were a GV in Congress Park in June/July 2009 and a THV in Nov. 2009. Can't get much better than that!


----------



## mamaprincess

Just dropping in to say that I can't wait for the new pool area in the Paddock!  There's always something special being added to SSR.  My dd's are going to flip!!!  It sounds like it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Dizny Dad

mamaprincess said:


> Just dropping in to say that I can't wait for the new pool area in the Paddock!  . . . . . . .



I'm with ya!


----------



## RLRDA

mamaprincess said:


> Just dropping in to say that I can't wait for the new pool area in the Paddock!  There's always something special being added to SSR.  My dd's are going to flip!!!  It sounds like it's going to be awesome.



I know I've probably seen the dates but when is the new pool expected to open?


----------



## mamaprincess

RLRDA said:


> I know I've probably seen the dates but when is the new pool expected to open?




From the Member Website:


New feature pool in the works

Work is scheduled to begin this spring on a new feature pool in the Paddock area of Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa, building on the resort's turn-of-the-20th-century, upstate New York theme.

Plans call for the new pool, scheduled for completion in mid-2011, to replace the Paddock area's 1,100-square-foot quiet pool with a 3,300-square-foot zero-depth-entry pool, a 146-foot water slide, a 1,600-square-foot wet-play area, an expanded pool deck spanning more than 11,000 square feet and, for hungry swimmers and sunbathers who'd rather not make the trip across the lake to Artist's Palette, an on-site, quick-service-dining location.

Watch Disney Files Magazine and DVCMember.com for updates as new details become available.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hello

Your thoughts please.

We are staying at SSR for the first time in August (first time disney).

We are staying in a two bed villa.

Where would you recommend we request to stay.

Would not like to be near the pool building works.

Eight of us, two teenagers in that, have a car

???


----------



## mamaprincess

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hello
> 
> Your thoughts please.
> 
> We are staying at SSR for the first time in August (first time disney).
> 
> We are staying in a two bed villa.
> 
> Where would you recommend we request to stay.
> 
> Would not like to be near the pool building works.
> 
> Eight of us, two teenagers in that, have a car
> 
> ???



With teenagers I would probably prefer Congress Park near DTD walkway or boats so they can easily go off and do their own thing sometimes.  The DTD views there are also very nice.


----------



## Dizny Dad




----------



## medic318

Well after all the waffling it didn't matter, nothing else was available. So THV it is. And we are very excited. We even added an extra day on, but at a regular 2 bedroom with a wait list for thv that night.


----------



## Goofygirl17

We can't wait for our first stay at SSR in April   We've only stayed on-site once before at POFQ although I camped at Fort Wilderness as a kid.

Time to start packing!


----------



## Brenle

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hello
> 
> Your thoughts please.
> 
> We are staying at SSR for the first time in August (first time disney).
> 
> We are staying in a two bed villa.
> 
> Where would you recommend we request to stay.
> 
> Would not like to be near the pool building works.
> 
> Eight of us, two teenagers in that, have a car
> 
> ???


 
I'd recommend the grandstand section.  Two of the buildings are very close to the pool and it's a short distance to the ferry to DTD and the main pool.  We have stayed in that section all three times at SSR - in a two bedroom villa - and have LOVED it.  I hope you have a great first stay at Disney.


----------



## purplern

Hello everyone. We have been owner for a couple of year and are coming home for the first time in Oct. Should be exciting, cant wait. We are on the waiting list for Bay lake but now I think I want to stay at home!


----------



## franandaj

purplern said:


> Hello everyone. We have been owner for a couple of year and are coming home for the first time in Oct. Should be exciting, cant wait. We are on the waiting list for Bay lake but now I think I want to stay at home!



I would! I suppose someday I will want to stay at BLT so I can say I've stayed at all the resorts, but being close to MK and seeing the Fireworks are not enough perks to give me and overwhelming desire to stay there. I can't wait for my next stay at SSR which will be way too far in the future. I love that it's so close to DTD. Epcot is pretty close and it's just an overall nice place to stay.


----------



## purplern

franandaj said:


> I would! I suppose someday I will want to stay at BLT so I can say I've stayed at all the resorts, but being close to MK and seeing the Fireworks are not enough perks to give me and overwhelming desire to stay there. I can't wait for my next stay at SSR which will be way too far in the future. I love that it's so close to DTD. Epcot is pretty close and it's just an overall nice place to stay.



I like the idea of sitting in the rocking chair down by the river! Being close to DTD has it's perks-Ghiradelli ice cream and chocolate shop!!


----------



## tjhsr

franandaj said:


> I would! I suppose someday I will want to stay at BLT so I can say I've stayed at all the resorts, but being close to MK and seeing the Fireworks are not enough perks to give me and overwhelming desire to stay there. I can't wait for my next stay at SSR which will be way too far in the future. I love that it's so close to DTD. Epcot is pretty close and it's just an overall nice place to stay.



We have tried BLT we needed the pullout chair. And i agree the Fireworks were fun for a couple of nights. But DW and i were switching to SSR after 5 nights at BLT and we were so much happier to be Home. BLT was fine and will consider it again when the DGC get a little older.But there is no place like Home


----------



## franandaj

purplern said:


> I like the idea of sitting in the rocking chair down by the river! Being close to DTD has it's perks-Ghiradelli ice cream and chocolate shop!!








Yum! I love Ghiradelli's!


----------



## purplern

franandaj said:


> Yum! I love Ghiradelli's!




YUM! Me too!!! Best chocolate ever!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Only 7 weeks out 'til we can sit in the rockers by the quiet pool of Congress Park and rock away the stress! 

Hope I can last 'til then . . .


----------



## purplern

Dizny Dad said:


> Only 7 weeks out 'til we can sit in the rockers by the quiet pool of Congress Park and rock away the stress!
> 
> Hope I can last 'til then . . .



Have fun! Sounds very relaxing!


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> Only 7 weeks out 'til we can sit in the rockers by the quiet pool of Congress Park and rock away the stress!
> 
> Hope I can last 'til then . . .



Oh please, don't remind my DH.  After reading DVC Mike's report, my DH had me fit in a trip during F&G as well as our yearly trip in Aug.  I asked him if we could try OKW, he hesitated before he said yes...as long as the Aug trip was at SSR.  But he's been thinking about those rockers. MS even noted that we had stayed at CP several times, asked me if we wanted to request that section.  I said that my DH loved CP, the DTD view and the rockers.  The CM laughed and said that she would note it on our Aug reservation.  My DH even asked me tonight how close can we get to SSR at OKW.  Wonder how long it will be until he says change back to SSR


----------



## Dizny Dad

kikiq said:


> Oh please, don't remind my DH.  . . . . .  he's been thinking about those rockers. . . . . . .



When I'm cruzin' in one and someone shows up with that "someone is in my rocker" look on his face, assure him we will move.  It will probably be time to hit the CP Hot Tub anyway . . . .

Have a great time, enjoy life, and don't let the others hurry you up!


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> When I'm cruzin' in one and someone shows up with that "someone is in my rocker" look on his face, assure him we will move.  It will probably be time to hit the CP Hot Tub anyway . . . .



We fly in May 1, arriving on the red eye...6 am in the morning.  Heck, I'm even having second thoughts about staying at OKW and changing back to SSR.
I have this picture in my screen rotation






and this one






gets me thinking about changing.


----------



## Brenle

Dizny Dad said:


> Only 7 weeks out 'til we can sit in the rockers by the quiet pool of Congress Park and rock away the stress!
> 
> Hope I can last 'til then . . .


 
Rockers?  I don't remember seeing any rockers in the Grandstand section!  And we've stayed there 3 times.


----------



## tjhsr

They are along the lake in front of the CP quiet pool. There are 5 or 6 of them. Have sat there many mornings drinking coffee.  After our trip to VB we will be at SSR on May 7th. on the 8th you will find me in one of those rockers having coffee in the morning can't wait.


----------



## Brenle

tjhsr said:


> They are along the lake in front of the CP quiet pool. There are 5 or 6 of them. Have sat there many mornings drinking coffee.  After our trip to VB we will be at SSR on May 7th. on the 8th you will find me in one of those rockers having coffee in the morning can't wait.


 
Have a wonderful trip.  I love the weather there in May.  In fact, last year was the only year in about 6 where we had all that lousy weather because of the rain.     We are usually there second week in May but this year we'll be there in November-possibly at BLT instead of SSR.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> Only 7 weeks out 'til we can sit in the rockers by the quiet pool of Congress Park and rock away the stress!
> 
> Hope I can last 'til then . . .



I love those rockers too!


----------



## MaryAz

We are taking our first DVC trip in May. Since I am pretty late in the game I was not able to get in at AKV-our home resort. We will be at SS which I am excited about. Question about transportaion to early am ADR's. What is the best way to get to the parks for an early morning ADR? Think I read that the Grandstand bus stop does not open until 11a. Any help would be appreciated. We will be using Disney transport.


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> Only 7 weeks out 'til we can sit in the rockers by the quiet pool of Congress Park and rock away the stress!
> 
> Hope I can last 'til then . . .





stopher1 said:


> I love those rockers too!



Hi Groupies fancy meeting you here 

We're checking in on May 3rd ...BVW though  'flower show time.  We have family staying at the BCV so we wanted to be close... I'm missing those tree houses.   I could really do another family weekend there.  We didn't even do the parks we just hung out on the deck and waived to the boats then met up with the kids at DTD for dinner.  A real relaxing SSR stay

See ya around fellas


----------



## tea pot

MaryAz said:


> We are taking our first DVC trip in May. Since I am pretty late in the game I was not able to get in at AKV-our home resort. We will be at SS which I am excited about. Question about transportaion to early am ADR's. What is the best way to get to the parks for an early morning ADR? Think I read that the Grandstand bus stop does not open until 11a. Any help would be appreciated. We will be using Disney transport.



Congrats Mary on your first Disney trip.

I'm  pretty sure that the buses begin picking up people at 7am. 

Have a Magical Time


----------



## ont/ohana

tea pot said:


> Congrats Mary on your first Disney trip.
> 
> I'm  pretty sure that the buses begin picking up people at 7am.
> 
> Have a Magical Time



All the resort buses pick up one hour before the park opens.  The first SSR makes the loop just like all other buses during the day.  Have a great trip, we enjoy everything SSR has to offer and have never had trouble with buses.


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> Hi Groupies fancy meeting you here
> 
> We're checking in on May 3rd ...BVW though  'flower show time.  We have family staying at the BCV so we wanted to be close... I'm missing those tree houses.   I could really do another family weekend there.  We didn't even do the parks we just hung out on the deck and waived to the boats then met up with the kids at DTD for dinner.  A real relaxing SSR stay
> 
> See ya around fellas



Hi tea pot!


----------



## pnyltwk

MaryAz said:


> We are taking our first DVC trip in May. Since I am pretty late in the game I was not able to get in at AKV-our home resort. We will be at SS which I am excited about. Question about transportaion to early am ADR's. What is the best way to get to the parks for an early morning ADR? Think I read that the Grandstand bus stop does not open until 11a. Any help would be appreciated. We will be using Disney transport.



Pretty sure that was a reference to the THV internal bus.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Glad to see this thread back on page 1!  Sometimes we get lost in the fracus falling behind other threads.  Maybe we spend to much time in those rocking chairs by CP or in the Carolwood Pacific Room.



tea pot said:


> Hi Groupies fancy meeting you here  . . . . . See ya around fellas



Tell Mr. tea pot that DiznyDi & I said hi.


----------



## Vickis3js

Can I join? DH just bought me an add on at SSR!!!!  We bought SSR because I thought its a gorgeous resort and we would love to stay in the THV. So excited to be an SSR owner. Right now we are planning on making our first trip to SSR in Dec 2011. I would love to be able to go sooner but with business and kids activities it makes it kind of tough. So excited to be an SSR owner though!


----------



## stopher1

Vickis3js said:


> Can I join? DH just bought me an add on at SSR!!!!  We bought SSR because I thought its a gorgeous resort and we would love to stay in the THV. So excited to be an SSR owner. Right now we are planning on making our first trip to SSR in Dec 2011. I would love to be able to go sooner but with business and kids activities it makes it kind of tough. So excited to be an SSR owner though!



Congrats.  We love THV.  Hoping to get back there in '11.  Our Jan '10 stay was very peaceful and relaxing.  SSR has so many good things to offer.


----------



## brattosa

Hi fellow Toga Town owners!  We're heading down on our first stay at SSR soon and are wondering about the internet connection.  I've heard that the jack is at the desk in the bedroom so we're thinking about bringing along a spare wireless router.  Is this do-able / permitted?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

brattosa said:


> Hi fellow Toga Town owners!  We're heading down on our first stay at SSR soon and are wondering about the internet connection.  I've heard that the jack is at the desk in the bedroom so we're thinking about bringing along a spare wireless router.  Is this do-able / permitted?


Yes.  Bringing a personal portable router will usually work.  It's worked for me on numerous trips.  We actually keep one in our Owner's Locker just for WDW trips.

However, I did run into a problem while staying at the BCV, once.  There was a problem with the line.  It wouldn't connect to either the router or my laptop.  They walked me through changing some settings in my laptop that got it to work when connected directly to the wall jack.  But they wouldn't help me with the router.  

I guess it's one of those deals where it will usually work, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## franandaj

brattosa said:


> Hi fellow Toga Town owners!  We're heading down on our first stay at SSR soon and are wondering about the internet connection.  I've heard that the jack is at the desk in the bedroom so we're thinking about bringing along a spare wireless router.  Is this do-able / permitted?



Yup, we did that at Kidani when we were there in a 2 br, but you might consider bringing a very long cat 5 cable because when we set up the router in the master bedroom, my Dad couldn't connect to the wireless signal until I moved it into the living room, walls must be too thick!


----------



## brattosa

Thanks for the info!  I really appreciate the help!


----------



## edk35

Headed home in July. We just planned a "kinda" last minute trip to SSR/Vero. We were skipping WDW this summer, but since hearing the Main Street Electrical Parade is back just for the summer.....WE COULDN'T RESIST. We will be staying in a 2br starting on Friday July 17th for 6 nights then we head over to Vero for 4 nights.   We have not stayed at our home resort since Nov. 2008 so we are excited to go back.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Vickis3js said:


> Can I join? DH just bought me an add on at SSR!!!!  We bought SSR because I thought its a gorgeous resort and we would love to stay in the THV. So excited to be an SSR owner. Right now we are planning on making our first trip to SSR in Dec 2011. I would love to be able to go sooner but with business and kids activities it makes it kind of tough. So excited to be an SSR owner though!



*WELCOME HOME!*

SSR is such a relaxing place - very much out of the hub bub.


----------



## medic318

I was having a pretty bad day yesterday. Then I came home and found a letter from DVC, our waitlist came through and we don't have a split reservation, doing 6 days in a THV.


----------



## Ms. WDW

medic318 said:


> I was having a pretty bad day yesterday. Then I came home and found a letter from DVC, our waitlist came through and we don't have a split reservation, doing 6 days in a THV.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OOOOOOOOOOOOh - NICE!


----------



## stopher1

medic318 said:


> I was having a pretty bad day yesterday. Then I came home and found a letter from DVC, our waitlist came through and we don't have a split reservation, doing 6 days in a THV.



  sweet!


----------



## kikiq

medic318 said:


> I was having a pretty bad day yesterday. Then I came home and found a letter from DVC, our waitlist came through and we don't have a split reservation, doing 6 days in a THV.





Looking forward to the day that we make plans to stay in a THV.  Sounds like so much fun.  

I love seeing the DVC envelopes in the mail, pale yellow means it's the room confirmation...looking at my SSR August confirmation now


----------



## Dizny Dad

Receiving room confirmations is cool, but getting the ME envelope means the trip is eminent!


----------



## tea pot

medic318 said:


> I was having a pretty bad day yesterday. Then I came home and found a letter from DVC, our waitlist came through and we don't have a split reservation, doing 6 days in a THV.



Congrats... you will love it.. we had a family weekend last Nov.   It was the best family stay yet.


----------



## MommyBell08

We just found out yesterday that we closed on our SSR resale. We are now proud of owners to SSR, we are so excited! We have never been and cant wait to check it out! Love this thread already!Any of you buy into SSR and not see the resort first?


----------



## BeccaG

MommyBell08 said:


> We just found out yesterday that we closed on our SSR resale. We are now proud of owners to SSR, we are so excited! We have never been and cant wait to check it out! Love this thread already!Any of you buy into SSR and not see the resort first?



Me!


----------



## franandaj

MommyBell08 said:


> We just found out yesterday that we closed on our SSR resale. We are now proud of owners to SSR, we are so excited! We have never been and cant wait to check it out! Love this thread already!Any of you buy into SSR and not see the resort first?



Worse yet, I didn't even know or understand what DVC was, but my DP was thinking!  We had just spent probably $5,000 on lodging at AKL and GFL earlier that year and I think she didn't want to ever do THAT again! 

We bought because of the onsite spa and the price was right. I'm looking forward to going back again next year during F&W. Wish I didn't have to wait that long, but we need to go on some non-Disney trips before we go back!


----------



## Dizny Dad

MommyBell08 said:


> We just found out yesterday that we closed on our SSR resale. We are now proud of owners to SSR, we are so excited! . . . . .



Welcome Home! 

The laid back atmosphere is just great.  It really is a wonderful summer atmosphere year 'round.


----------



## Ryansdad0727

I remember going to WDW in 2004 and we would pass by SSR as they were building it. We could see it from DTD also. I never thought that we would ever stay at a place so nice but here we are 6 years later and now i am a proud DVC member and SSR is my home.  Just sent my contract in to Disney for ROFR and in a few weeks we will be booking our first vacation as a DVC member. We are so excited...


----------



## stopher1

MommyBell08 said:


> We just found out yesterday that we closed on our SSR resale. We are now proud of owners to SSR, we are so excited! We have never been and cant wait to check it out! Love this thread already!Any of you buy into SSR and not see the resort first?



Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## Ms. WDW

MommyBell08 said:


> We just found out yesterday that we closed on our SSR resale. We are now proud of owners to SSR, we are so excited! We have never been and cant wait to check it out! Love this thread already!Any of you buy into SSR and not see the resort first?



Congratulations and Welcome Home!

I don't think you'll be sorry you purchased there.  We absolutely love it!  DH loves the fact that he can walk over to DTD while I hang out at the pool.  And the Spa......well I could go on forever about that!! 

While we didn't purchase SSR sight unseen we did purchase at the BWV years ago without even seeing the resort.  We definately weren't disappointed and I don't think you'll be either.


----------



## pnyltwk

MommyBell08 said:


> We just found out yesterday that we closed on our SSR resale. We are now proud of owners to SSR, we are so excited! We have never been and cant wait to check it out! Love this thread already!Any of you buy into SSR and not see the resort first?



The resort was still under construction when we bought.  We had already gotten hooked by the DTD area and being that close to it made it even better.


----------



## conciergekelly

We bought the first week of sales at SSR. I went down thinking I was going to buy BCV but it was sold out. I hadn't even heard of it. I only saw an artist rendering of SSR when we bought. I was a little unsure but I had faith in Disney. I was right. I love it. Welcome Home. You will love it.


----------



## my3princes

We bought SSR sight unseen.  We finally toured it 1 1/2 years later.  We do love the resort, but honestly I'm pretty happy anywhere that is Disney


----------



## tea pot

MommyBell08 said:


> We just found out yesterday that we closed on our SSR resale. We are now proud of owners to SSR, we are so excited! We have never been and cant wait to check it out! Love this thread already!Any of you buy into SSR and not see the resort first?



*WELCOME HOME*

We bought sight unseen as well.  No Regrets


----------



## AirGoofy

my3princes said:


> We bought SSR sight unseen.  We finally toured it 1 1/2 years later.  We do love the resort, but honestly I'm pretty happy anywhere that is Disney



Us to.  We bought resale and have stayed there once.  We are still very new members, but our goal is to visit all the DVC resorts.  We are planning two different trips of AKL and WL.


----------



## edk35

my3princes said:


> We bought SSR sight unseen.  We finally toured it 1 1/2 years later.  We do love the resort, but honestly I'm pretty happy anywhere that is Disney



That is how we feel too. As long as we are staying in a DVC resort and at Disney......we are good. We bought SSR in Jan. 07 and our first trip home was a split at SSR and BWV in Aug. that same year. Then we headed back to SSR in Nov. of 07. Then we stayed at OKW and BCV in July of 08, back to SSR in Nov. 08 and then OKW in Jan. 09. Last summer we split between BCV and our newest home AKV. Which we did buy site unseen.  This July we are headed to SSR and Vero. So we too LOVE TO TRY ALL THE DVC RESORTS. I guess all that will be left will be VWL, HHI and BLT. We were going to HHI this summer but decided just last week to go to Disney instead. So we cancelled that and was able to book Vero too. WE LOVE DVC. 

We love SSR too. Don't get me wrong. We love the closeness to DTD and we love the resort itself. It is just so nice that we can stay at other DVC resorts too. So far....we have had no problems getting in different places.


----------



## wdwjan

Welcome home! We bought sight unseen, too. We bought our resale in Sept '09, and went for the first time Feb '10. We loved it!! We couldn't be more delighted with SSR.


----------



## snowhyte

I have never been to SSR, but I can't wait to try it after looking at the pics and reading this thread! Thanks!


----------



## tomandrobin

Ah...Saratoga Springs. 

Our absolute favorite resort.....and it just keeps getting better!!


----------



## KLEONARD

Returning to SSR May 2nd. Wishing for nice weather and short lines.







Kevin


----------



## kritter

Leaving Tomorrow to go home to SSR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardhead

Just booked a last minute trip to SSR May 7 to 12th. I CANNOT WAIT


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

We just booked a last minute trip too for May 13 - 17. It will be our second time there and our first trip was during the freezing cold of Marathon weekend.

 I really look forward to actually enjoying the resort instead of running from the bus to the room to get out of the cold!!


----------



## magicmommy

kritter said:


> Leaving Tomorrow to go home to SSR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> We are leaving tomorrow too! Yippee! We start our trip at AKV and check into SSR next Friday!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Earlier today, we added another 25 point SSR contract.  Now, we have enough points where we can do a 1 bedroom once a year or studio 2 times a year.  What a dilemma.  I think we are going to stay with 2 trips a year for awhile longer.


----------



## Brenle

AirGoofy said:


> Earlier today, we added another 25 point SSR contract. Now, we have enough points where we can do a 1 bedroom once a year or studio 2 times a year. What a dilemma. I think we are going to stay with 2 trips a year for awhile longer.


 
Congrats on the new points.  We love SSR too.  If you don't mind me asking, from which source did you purchase only 25 points?  We'd like to add on a bit, too, but it's always 100 points or more when we check out websites.


----------



## Sheribo

We've been looking for a 50 point add on.  They get scooped up very quickly.  I think I'll email Jackie at **********.com and tell her what we want.  She called me as soon as it came up last time and it was quicker than I thought.


----------



## AirGoofy

Brenle said:


> Congrats on the new points.  We love SSR too.  If you don't mind me asking, from which source did you purchase only 25 points?  We'd like to add on a bit, too, but it's always 100 points or more when we check out websites.



We went through Disney.  We did TimeShare store for our 1st contract, but wanted our second to be the same use year.  By going through Disney, we did not have the closing costs (more like they are included with the per point cost) and we did not have to wait.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just booked a quick trip in May to SSR  No kids


----------



## bouncycat

I gotta wait until June, that sucks!!!  The end of june no less!!!  Question tho, do the quiet pools go at least 6 feet deep?  Which one is the best quiet pool?  I know one is getting refirbed, so that may be out.  I have a disease where swimming helps my body, mostly treading water, so I'm looking for a deep pool!!

Thanks, I can't wait for my trip!


----------



## stopher1

AirGoofy said:


> Earlier today, we added another 25 point SSR contract.  Now, we have enough points where we can do a 1 bedroom once a year or studio 2 times a year.  What a dilemma.  I think we are going to stay with 2 trips a year for awhile longer.



Congrats!  That's awesome.


----------



## MamaCrush

KLEONARD said:


> Returning to SSR May 2nd. Wishing for nice weather and short lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin



LOVE THAT PICTURE!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

KLEONARD said:


> Returning to SSR . . . . . .



There are two Hidden Mickeys on that side of the horse: both are in this shot; one is visable in this shot, the other one is in the rose blanket but the angle makes it really 'hidden'.  Have fun!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Sonnyeclipse said:


> We just booked a last minute trip too for May 13 - 17. It will be our second time there and our first trip was during the freezing cold of Marathon weekend.
> 
> I really look forward to actually enjoying the resort instead of running from the bus to the room to get out of the cold!!



Ditto, two unlucky scenarios in Feb, 35 degree with wind gusts of 30 miles per hour and the dreaded 'Carousel Area".  It was still vacation and still Disney but I was disapointed.  

I'm booked for a 2br, Jun 7-11, I can deal with the heat, and I'll be darned if they stick me in Carousel again, I asked for Congress Park.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Disneymad

Dizny Dad said:


> one is visable in this shot...Have fun!



Ooh ooh! Thankyou, I never noticed that one before and I've looked at that statue a bunch of times too!

Just wanted to chip in and say I absolutely love SSR as well and have stayed here on my last 3 trips and will also be on a split stay with BW on my next visit. I own at VWL & BW so I'm not in the position or rather, I can't justify buying more points (boohoo!) so sadly I can't get a contract here any time soon.

In the meantime I want to thank you all for letting me visit your wonderful home!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Disneymad said:


> . . . . . . In the meantime I want to thank you all for letting me visit your wonderful home!



Come any time - the water is always fine!  Especially one of the Hot Tubs, any morning, any pool!


----------



## AirGoofy

BEASLYBOO said:


> Ditto, two unlucky scenarios in Feb, 35 degree with wind gusts of 30 miles per hour and the dreaded 'Carousel Area".  It was still vacation and still Disney but I was disapointed.
> 
> I'm booked for a 2br, Jun 7-11, I can deal with the heat, and I'll be darned if they stick me in Carousel again, I asked for Congress Park.  Wish me luck!



Yeah, I did not like the Carousel either.  When I heard about the refurb, I was hoping they would do something there.  The Paddock was nice before, and the new pool sounds good.  At least you can walk there from the Carousel now.


----------



## bebelle

We are taking a very unexpected trip at the end of May. My mother just passed away and my wonderful husband thinks that we need to get away for a few days---just the two of us. I am still grieving but I am looking forward to the trip. We have never stayed at SSR before so we will be making alot of new memories. Did I mention I HAVE A WONDERFUL HUSBAND?


----------



## MamaCrush

bebelle said:


> We are taking a very unexpected trip at the end of May. My mother just passed away and my wonderful husband thinks that we need to get away for a few days---just the two of us. I am still grieving but I am looking forward to the trip. We have never stayed at SSR before so we will be making alot of new memories. Did I mention I HAVE A WONDERFUL HUSBAND?



I have a wonderful husband too!   My Mom passed away a month ago and he felt I needed a break.  He can't go due to work, so he's sending me and the kids down and we leave Sunday!  A great husband AND Disney!  We're two happy campers!!


----------



## bebelle

MamaCrush said:


> I have a wonderful husband too!   My Mom passed away a month ago and he felt I needed a break.  He can't go due to work, so he's sending me and the kids down and we leave Sunday!  A great husband AND Disney!  We're two happy campers!!




I am sorry about your loss. It has only 5 weeks since my mom passed away. We are really looking forward to our mini-vacation. I hope you have an absolutely wonderful time with your kids!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

bebelle said:


> We are taking a very unexpected trip at the end of May. My mother just passed away and my wonderful husband thinks that we need to get away for a few days---just the two of us. I am still grieving but I am looking forward to the trip. We have never stayed at SSR before so we will be making alot of new memories. Did I mention I HAVE A WONDERFUL HUSBAND?



So sorry for your loss.  I think that is a fantastic idea and you do have a wonderful husband to realize it and take you! 

I hope you have a relaxing mini-vacation and are comforted as you grieve.


----------



## Dizny Dad

bebelle said:


> We are taking a very unexpected trip at the end of May. My mother just passed away and my wonderful husband thinks that we need to get away for a few days---just the two of us. . . . . . . .





MamaCrush said:


> . . . .  My Mom passed away a month ago . . . .. .



DW & I send our heartfelt simpathies to you both.  The lost of a parent can make each of us file through the memories and question why "we did" or "did not" do something.  Our prayers are that you concentrate on the "remember whens" and keep them close.

SSR Lovers prayers for you both and your families.


----------



## Ms. WDW

bebelle said:


> We are taking a very unexpected trip at the end of May. My mother just passed away and my wonderful husband thinks that we need to get away for a few days---just the two of us. I am still grieving but I am looking forward to the trip. We have never stayed at SSR before so we will be making alot of new memories. Did I mention I HAVE A WONDERFUL HUSBAND?



I'm very sorry for your loss.  You'll grieve for awhile; no one can put a time limit on that.  But this trip will be something "pleasant" for you to look forward to!  You'll love SSR and I recommend dinner for two at the Turf Club.

I do hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## MamaCrush

Dizny Dad said:


> DW & I send our heartfelt simpathies to you both.  The lost of a parent can make each of us file through the memories and question why "we did" or "did not" do something.  Our prayers are that you concentrate on the "remember whens" and keep them close.
> 
> SSR Lovers prayers for you both and your families.



You know, I am comforted by the remember whens.  Also, Mom is so much better off now than the last bit of time before her passing.  I take the most comfort in that.  I "talk" to her every day, and though I can't hear her wisdom with my ears, I hear it with my heart.  And Mom loved nothing more than us having fun as a family, so I know she's behind my Disney break 100%!

bebelle-- may you find the same peace and comfort at this very difficult time...


----------



## Iggipolka

My wife's father passed away two years ago and we were with him in a Palm Beach hospice when he passed. It was a long, emotionally painful two weeks. The day after the funeral, my wife said that she wanted to go to WDW! We were able to get an extremely last minute reservation and went to WDW for a week!
It was just what we both needed. Yes, there were times of sudden tears, but also joy in remembering good memories and just enjoying what life brings. 

I'm so sorry about your mom and I'm very glad that you are taking care of yourself. Have a good trip.


----------



## DisneyDame27

Bebelle;

I am sorry for your loss.  I too have lost both my parents.  I miss them every day.  Mom passed June '07 and Dad Feb '06.  We had trips just after Dad passed and then April of '08 after Mom's passing.  SSR is a large resort and I found it so peaceful walking around the grounds early in the morning.  I found myself reflecting, remembering and laughing frequently. SSR is our home resort and we adore staying there.  We stay at the Grand Stand - DH is a golf freak and we always get a view of the course when we stay.  

My son has just be accepted to the college program and I know that both "Gramma & Poppy" would be proud of him.  I can hear my father now "....you're going to college at Disneyworld?  Whose going to teach you?  Mickey Mouse?....lol"


----------



## bebelle

MamaCrush said:


> You know, I am comforted by the remember whens.  Also, Mom is so much better off now than the last bit of time before her passing.  I take the most comfort in that.  I "talk" to her every day, and though I can't hear her wisdom with my ears, I hear it with my heart.  And Mom loved nothing more than us having fun as a family, so I know she's behind my Disney break 100%!



Thank you. I have the same sentiments about my mom too!


----------



## bebelle

Thanks to everyone for their kind thoughts and words. You all have given me even more anticipation for our first SSR experience. I am looking forward to a wonderful time with my husband...and Mickey!


----------



## MAC3

Hi SSR Lovers and Owners,

  We "3 teenagers and myself" just returned from a long weekend at SSR...  AT first I was nervous about staying here as we are usually OKW or BWV people but sooo happy )to report that both myself (a OKW lover) and my 17 YR Old DD a (BWV lover) both agreed on SSR....it has a perfect mix of both.  

 It is equally as relaxing as OKW and has the option of excitment as BWV cause of the proximity to DD.  This place is pristine and you can add us to this list!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

MAC3 said:


> Hi SSR Lovers and Owners,
> 
> We "3 teenagers and myself" just returned from a long weekend at SSR...



What area were you in, if I may ask?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi all!
Been quite some time since I have said hello...but wanted to share my DH's trip to SSR!

One of my "convincing" points to purchasing DVC back in 07..was telling DH that in 2010 he could take a golf trip to HHI with his 2 childhood friends who would also turn 50 the same week!

We booked HHI at the 7th mth mark for a 2 bdr (SSR is our home)...then afer seeing airfare there from Chicago and CA...I suggested ..duh..SSR and golf at Disney!

They just returned last night.

They all loved it...had a 2 bdr in Grandstand with view of golf course...loved the resort...location..his friends were totally impressed with SSR...Disney GOlf and all the CM;s...his friends last visit to WDW was in 03 for our wedding!

They had a great dinner at the Turf Club...and enjoyed 4 different golf courses.

The only thing is now they want to do it again! UGH!!!! LOL

I get to go back now ..actually 2 mths from today with DD3 and my good friends!..We still have not stayed at SSR together as husband and wife...lol..someday!
So happy SSR is our home resort!


----------



## MAC3

BEASLYBOO said:


> What area were you in, if I may ask?



 Hi Beaslyboo,

 We were in a studio in the Congress Park area,  it was awesome!


----------



## AirGoofy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> They had a great dinner at the Turf Club...and enjoyed 4 different golf courses.  The only thing is now they want to do it again! UGH!!!! LOL  So happy SSR is our home resort!



Yes, the Turf Club - the best cut of Prime Rib I have had anywhere (even off Disney property).  Great cut of meat and cooked and seasoned perfectly.  Time to get back to planning the next trip.


----------



## tea pot




----------



## Sweet Pea UK

Subscribing as booking to stay here in August 2011.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot said:


>



tea pot! Thanks for all these great pictures!   I'll be checking in there in 20 days! I'm so excited to actually stay after seeing the reports and pics for so long. 

Now get packed girl! And have a fabulous trip and enjoy the time with DD too!


----------



## StephyDee

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> tea pot! Thanks for all these great pictures!   I'll be checking in there in 20 days! I'm so excited to actually stay after seeing the reports and pics for so long.
> 
> Now get packed girl! And have a fabulous trip and enjoy the time with DD too!



I'm going in 32 days, and I'm the same way. After months of seeing videos, pictures, seeing suggestions of which area to stay in, etc, I'll FINALLY be able to go there. I'm hoping the Spa is all that it's cracked up to be. I'm surprising my mom with a trip to the spa, just for a pedicure and paraffin wax treatment for the feet, nothing major. That's partly why I'm so excited....the secret I'm keeping that I'll just casually throw out "Oh hey, Mom...let's take a walk around the resort...", and then I'll strategically walk her over to the spa, she'll refuse, and I'll go "Nope, you gotta go. If you don't, I'll lose money, so you might as well do it!"  

Sorry for the run-on....just got excited....I've wanted to tell someone, but I can't really tell anyone in fear that it'll get back to my mom.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

StephyDee said:


> I'm going in 32 days, and I'm the same way. After months of seeing videos, pictures, seeing suggestions of which area to stay in, etc, I'll FINALLY be able to go there. I'm hoping the Spa is all that it's cracked up to be. I'm surprising my mom with a trip to the spa, just for a pedicure and paraffin wax treatment for the feet, nothing major. That's partly why I'm so excited....the secret I'm keeping that I'll just casually throw out "Oh hey, Mom...let's take a walk around the resort...", and then I'll strategically walk her over to the spa, she'll refuse, and I'll go "Nope, you gotta go. If you don't, I'll lose money, so you might as well do it!"
> 
> Sorry for the run-on....just got excited....I've wanted to tell someone, but I can't really tell anyone in fear that it'll get back to my mom.



How fun!  What a sweet surprise and I can't stand trying to keep surprises!  Hope your trip is all you've imagined!


----------



## StephyDee

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> How fun!  What a sweet surprise and I can't stand trying to keep surprises!  Hope your trip is all you've imagined!



thanks a lot! I hope it all goes PERFECTLY....I've had this idea for a few months now! 

Trust me, I'm trying as hard as I can to NOT tell my mom. I'm constantly going to her "Are you excited for Disney? It's only about a month away!" and she usually goes "This trip's more for you than me...I love Disney, but it's still a month away, for goodness sakes!" 

Little does she know that the trip will be for HER too. teehee


----------



## franandaj

StephyDee said:


> I'm going in 32 days, and I'm the same way. After months of seeing videos, pictures, seeing suggestions of which area to stay in, etc, I'll FINALLY be able to go there. I'm hoping the Spa is all that it's cracked up to be. I'm surprising my mom with a trip to the spa, just for a pedicure and paraffin wax treatment for the feet, nothing major. That's partly why I'm so excited....the secret I'm keeping that I'll just casually throw out "Oh hey, Mom...let's take a walk around the resort...", and then I'll strategically walk her over to the spa, she'll refuse, and I'll go "Nope, you gotta go. If you don't, I'll lose money, so you might as well do it!"
> 
> Sorry for the run-on....just got excited....I've wanted to tell someone, but I can't really tell anyone in fear that it'll get back to my mom.



That's so sweet! Make sure you show up early and see if you can have her bathing suit in a bag (hidden of course), that way you can sit in the hot tub in the ladies locker room and maybe even the sauna or steam room!


----------



## brandip22

Hi folks! We are SSR owners and will be home May 22-29th in a 2BR. I'm thinking we'll ask for the Grandstand- close to the pool. We'll have a car and want to be by a pool, but not the main one. And, I like that the bar is there I am hoping that we will get there early enough so that we can get where we want- here's hoping. 
Anyway, hi!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

brandip22 - Have a great time & Welcome Home!


----------



## tea pot

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Now get packed girl! And have a fabulous trip and enjoy the time with DD too!




Thanks Dory
I'm the famous pack the night before gal  
This time I'm trying to change my ways

I'll take lots of Pics...all the best with your count down dance 
You'll love the Tree House...

take care


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


>





KeepSwimmingDory said:


> tea pot! Thanks for all these great pictures!   I'll be checking in there in 20 days! I'm so excited to actually stay after seeing the reports and pics for so long.
> 
> Now get packed girl! And have a fabulous trip and enjoy the time with DD too!



Oh tea pot!  What wonderful pics.  You just brought our wonderful stay in January back to mind.  I loved the THV, and can't wait to stay again, hopefully in '11.  Dory, they're awesome!  You'll love it.


----------



## kgkmom

StephyDee said:


> I'm going in 32 days, and I'm the same way. After months of seeing videos, pictures, seeing suggestions of which area to stay in, etc, I'll FINALLY be able to go there. I'm hoping the Spa is all that it's cracked up to be. I'm surprising my mom with a trip to the spa, just for a pedicure and paraffin wax treatment for the feet, nothing major. That's partly why I'm so excited....the secret I'm keeping that I'll just casually throw out "Oh hey, Mom...let's take a walk around the resort...", and then I'll strategically walk her over to the spa, she'll refuse, and I'll go "Nope, you gotta go. If you don't, I'll lose money, so you might as well do it!"



My DD and I had pedicures at the Spa, and it was wonderful! So relaxing and soothing, although I did have to apologize several times to the woman massaging my feet. I'm so ticklish that I nearly kicked her-twice!


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

Does anybody know whereabouts the new pool is going??


----------



## Brenle

Sweet Pea UK said:


> Does anybody know whereabouts the new pool is going??


 
I was told it was the Paddocks.


----------



## Jamian

Here is a photo from my last stay:


----------



## purplern

Jamian said:


> Here is a photo from my last stay:



Very Nice!


----------



## bebelle

brandip22 said:


> Hi folks! We are SSR owners and will be home May 22-29th in a 2BR. I'm thinking we'll ask for the Grandstand- close to the pool. We'll have a car and want to be by a pool, but not the main one. And, I like that the bar is there I am hoping that we will get there early enough so that we can get where we want- here's hoping.
> Anyway, hi!!!



We will be there May 23-28h. We are hoping for Congress Park or Granstand. Good luck and have a WONDERFUL time! (I have been praying for beautiful weather!)


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Jamian said:


> Here is a photo from my last stay:


Wow! That's a cool photograph!


----------



## tinkertastic

Hi all, just changed my ressie to SSR for our trip next month.  Is the paddock pool closed already? We usually request the Paddock but if the pool is closed then i will request another section.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## StephyDee

bebelle said:


> We will be there May 23-28h. We are hoping for Congress Park or Granstand. Good luck and have a WONDERFUL time! (I have been praying for beautiful weather!)



LOL Maybe we'll get the room you guys will be in. We'll be getting there on the 28th! PLUS with the same sections you want!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Can't wait....  Only two more weeks till we are relaxing at SSR.


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

What is the Paddocks Section near?  Could you walk to DTD from there.  I fancy the new pool but don't want to be miles from everywhere??


----------



## StephyDee

Sweet Pea UK said:


> What is the Paddocks Section near?  Could you walk to DTD from there.  I fancy the new pool but don't want to be miles from everywhere??



Well, when you look at the map (here: http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/saratoga.jpg), it's a pretty good walk. It's not impossible to do, I'd think, but as far as the distance from DTD, it's not the best option.....the worst you could do is The Carousel...that seems to be the farthest.


----------



## AirGoofy

Sweet Pea UK said:


> What is the Paddocks Section near?  Could you walk to DTD from there.  I fancy the new pool but don't want to be miles from everywhere??



That is a real long walk.  Congress Park is closest, then Springs, then Paddock.  It is quite a distance.  As for the construction, the Paddocks is scheduled to get a new pool, but I don't know when the construction starts.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Put the walk to DTD from anywhere in SSR in relation to walking from the front gate at Epcot to the American Experience in the World Showcase, or MK front gate to Thunder Mountain, or . . . . Don't we all walk that much anyway?

One of the things that most first time visitors remark about WDW is how big it is.  "The World" really is about space, and the many ways Disney has provided to move the people around to as many venues as possible in a single day: monirails, busses, boats, sidewalks, taxis, EVs, etc.  I once read that Disney consume 28,000 gallons of Diesel fuel per day on transportation and maintenance.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Put the walk to DTD from anywhere in SSR in relation to walking from the front gate at Epcot to the American Experience in the World Showcase, or MK front gate to Thunder Mountain, or . . . . Don't we all walk that much anyway?



True....but at least those walks have a few more rides or attractions or stops along the way.  We've done the walk from DTD to Carriage House to eat at Turf Club - well worth the walk.   But, dds (8,5) could not handle the walk the whole way and I alternated carrying children on my shoulders.


----------



## Doingitagain

AirGoofy said:


> That is a real long walk.  Congress Park is closest, then Springs, then Paddock.  It is quite a distance.  As for the construction, the Paddocks is scheduled to get a new pool, but I don't know when the construction starts.



I think we have stayed in the 6800 series of Paddock and it was just as close to DTD as some of the Congress Park buildings, and right by the Congress Park bus stop.


----------



## AirGoofy

Doingitagain said:


> I think we have stayed in the 6800 series of Paddock and it was just as close to DTD as some of the Congress Park buildings, and right by the Congress Park bus stop.



I checked the map and did not realize the Paddock was that spread out.  I think we stayed in the 5500s, in the building right when you walk across the lake on the bridge.  Everyone enjoyed walking over the bridge.


----------



## dvc4life

Here is just a suggestion, you could always hop on a bus and get off at Congress Park to walk to DTD.  That wouldn't make the walk seem so far.


----------



## Natterjack9

Those are some great pics of the Treehouses!   We were there in the beginning of April for 10 days and LOVED IT!  The Treehouses are everything they are supposed to be.  We were a bit far from the main buildings, but once you get your bearings with the way the busses run it is amazing.  Quiet, peaceful, on top of being in DISNEY, who could ask for more?


----------



## Hodkys

This is our first visit to SSR.  Can anyone who has stayed in a 2-bed villa recommend their room number to us.  We have been thinking about requesting either The Grandstand with a water view or Congress Park with a DTD view.

Are the 2-bed villas on each of the floors?

Thanks for your help


----------



## mamaprincess

Hodkys said:


> This is our first visit to SSR.  Can anyone who has stayed in a 2-bed villa recommend their room number to us.  We have been thinking about requesting either The Grandstand with a water view or Congress Park with a DTD view.
> 
> Are the 2-bed villas on each of the floors?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I don't remember our exact room number but I believe our building was 8800 in the Grandstand section.  It was the building closest to the carriage house and right by the pool.  We could look out our window and look right out at the Grandstand feature pool.  It was an excellent location.  We were about 3 minutes walk from the Carriage House and about 5 minutes from the DTD boats behind the Carriage house.


----------



## kikiq

True confessions here...we are checking out of OKW today.  Booked OKW to get a last minute trip in.  BUT my DH misses his SSR, misses his rocking chairs to read and relax, misses walking to AP to get his coffee, misses his lake...good thing we're coming home in August.


----------



## Coach81

Natterjack9 said:


> Those are some great pics of the Treehouses!   We were there in the beginning of April for 10 days and LOVED IT!  The Treehouses are everything they are supposed to be.  We were a bit far from the main buildings, but once you get your bearings with the way the busses run it is amazing.  Quiet, peaceful, on top of being in DISNEY, who could ask for more?



Thanks for this post, we'll be visiting the Tree houses in just 18 short days   I'm beyond excited...  Can't wait to see them for ourselves..


----------



## mamaprincess

kikiq said:


> True confessions here...we are checking out of OKW today.  Booked OKW to get a last minute trip in.  BUT my DH misses his SSR, misses his rocking chairs to read and relax, misses walking to AP to get his coffee, misses his lake...good thing we're coming home in August.



OKW and SSR are definately not interchangeable.  They are really different from one another.  I think those that really love one or the other wouldn't be happy at the other one.  I know I wouldn't and being that close to SSR but not staying there for me would just aggravate me.  Good thing you will be going back soon.


----------



## Coach81

Just saw some of the pics of the treehouse for myself.. AWESOME.. can't wait.. can't wait!!!


----------



## brandip22

mamaprincess said:


> OKW and SSR are definately not interchangeable.  They are really different from one another.  I think those that really love one or the other wouldn't be happy at the other one.  I know I wouldn't and being that close to SSR but not staying there for me would just aggravate me.  Good thing you will be going back soon.



I totally agree. We really like our home at SSR. However, we went to OKW a couple of years ago and did not like it at all. I was thinking we would love it since we are beach people, but we just didn't. It seemed a little old- the room, that is. And maybe the fact that it was a studio- first and last time ever!


----------



## kikiq

mamaprincess said:


> OKW and SSR are definately not interchangeable.  They are really different from one another.  I think those that really love one or the other wouldn't be happy at the other one.  I know I wouldn't and being that close to SSR but not staying there for me would just aggravate me.  Good thing you will be going back soon.



How true, while I liked the extra room and friendly CMs, we both missed SSR so much that we had to have lunch at the Turf Club before we left.  My DH has decided there is absolutely NO reason for him to stay anywhere else


----------



## StephyDee

Hearing everyone talk about how lovely SSR is is making me so excited. My mom's up in her years (won't say her exact age lol), and she's into the simple. pretty, and relaxing looks of resorts. For example, POP wouldn't really be her cup of tea, even though it's nostalgic of things from her time, and POFQ (the resort we stayed in last year) was awesome for her. She loved the look of the place, just the natural beauty. 

Now, we are only able to afford SSR because of the discount pin we had, and it was a VERY decent price for a Deluxe Villa resort. My mom is wary about going here, because it isn't POFQ!  I keep telling her that it looks like an amazing resort, but she isn't 100% because she hasn't been there before. I can understand where she's coming from, but I just wanna scream to her "YOU'LL LIKE IT DON'T WORRY!!!!!" 

ANYWAYS, rant aside, I am just so excited that people are saying how much they love it there. It's really getting me excited, since we only have 3 weeks and 1 day to go!


----------



## AirGoofy

kikiq said:


> How true, while I liked the extra room and friendly CMs, we both missed SSR so much that we had to have lunch at the Turf Club before we left.  My DH has decided there is absolutely NO reason for him to stay anywhere else



I agree on both of those statements.  We had a really bad CM upon arrival to SSR; however, the second time, we did get a better CM. But, all of the CMs were great at OKW.  The Turf Club is great (Prime Rib was the best), and a nice quiet boat ride before or after dinner is nice as well.  



StephyDee said:


> I can understand where she's coming from, but I just wanna scream to her "YOU'LL LIKE IT DON'T WORRY!!!!!"   ANYWAYS, rant aside, I am just so excited that people are saying how much they love it there. It's really getting me excited, since we only have 3 weeks and 1 day to go!



While we have not been to POFQ, there are a lot of great views and ways to relax at SSR.  Not sure if she would like a spa treatment, but that may be an extra nice way to relax.  They offer all sorts of things (massage, nails, etc).


----------



## BEASLYBOO

AirGoofy said:


> The Turf Club is great (Prime Rib was the best), and a nice quiet boat ride before or after dinner is nice as well.


 OKW is my home resort but this June we switched to a 2br at SSR and immediately booked the Turf Club for 1st night's dinner!  (It's SSR's best kept secret) Can't wait, just a month away!


----------



## StephyDee

AirGoofy said:


> While we have not been to POFQ, there are a lot of great views and ways to relax at SSR.  Not sure if she would like a spa treatment, but that may be an extra nice way to relax.  They offer all sorts of things (massage, nails, etc).



Actually, I'm surprising her with a pedicure treatment at the spa on our first day there. It's also ironic that she said she was thinking about getting a pedicure recently....now I just gotta convince her not to get one.  I'll sound so mean, I can picture it...

_Mom: I should go get a pedicure before we leave for Disney. My nails need it...

Me: NO!!!! Erm, it's too much money.

Mom:...but there's a special going on in the mall salon, where it's 30% off, and that's a good deal!

Me: Still too much....I'll just paint your nails before we go....

Mom: But that's not the s-

Me: I'M PAINTING YOUR NAILS, MOM!_


----------



## wdwjan

Tell your Mom that she can take the boat up the river to POFQ to visit! I did that on my last stay at SSR and enjoyed the ride so much. I had beignets and coffee at the food court, wandered around, and then took the boat back! It was delightful. But the rooms at SSR are so far superior, I'm sure your Mom will love them.

Jan


----------



## nolanboys

We are new members at SSR. I realized yesterday, that the boys spring break the last week of March is not premier season. Called MS this morning and got us a tree house for the week. So excited!We will be there for my youngest's 6th birthday and with 4 boys the treehouses are perfect for us! Can't wait for our first trip home!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

StephyDee said:


> Actually, I'm surprising her with a pedicure treatment at the spa on our first day there. It's also ironic that she said she was thinking about getting a pedicure recently....now I just gotta convince her not to get one.  I'll sound so mean, I can picture it...
> 
> _Mom: I should go get a pedicure before we leave for Disney. My nails need it...
> 
> Me: NO!!!! Erm, it's too much money.
> 
> Mom:...but there's a special going on in the mall salon, where it's 30% off, and that's a good deal!
> 
> Me: Still too much....I'll just paint your nails before we go....
> 
> Mom: But that's not the s-
> 
> Me: I'M PAINTING YOUR NAILS, MOM!_



:  Because a trip to WDW is practically free!   Hey, if you can't convince her, then you could go with a different spa treatment.



wdwjan said:


> Tell your Mom that she can take the boat up the river to POFQ to visit! I did that on my last stay at SSR and enjoyed the ride so much. I had beignets and coffee at the food court, wandered around, and then took the boat back! It was delightful. But the rooms at SSR are so far superior, I'm sure your Mom will love them. Jan



Not sure the boat goes from SSR to POFQ.  I think you have to take the boat to DTD and then a different boat back to POFQ.  But, either way, ai good idea.  And yes, the fresh beignets are something to make the trip for.  I never had the Mufellato (spelling).  I'm not a big fan of olives and am afraid it would overpower the flavor of the sandwich.


----------



## KLEONARD

DTD from Congress Park.






Remote lawn mower at Congress Park. First one I have seen at Disney.






We had record heat on our May 2-7 trip last week. It was nice being next to CP pool in room 2421.

Kevin


----------



## Brenle

Cool pics, Kevin.  I've never heard of a remote-controlled lawn mower let alone seen one!


----------



## lilpooh108

StephyDee said:


> Actually, I'm surprising her with a pedicure treatment at the spa on our first day there. It's also ironic that she said she was thinking about getting a pedicure recently....now I just gotta convince her not to get one.  I'll sound so mean, I can picture it...
> 
> _Mom: I should go get a pedicure before we leave for Disney. My nails need it...
> 
> Me: NO!!!! Erm, it's too much money.
> 
> Mom:...but there's a special going on in the mall salon, where it's 30% off, and that's a good deal!
> 
> Me: Still too much....I'll just paint your nails before we go....
> 
> Mom: But that's not the s-
> 
> Me: I'M PAINTING YOUR NAILS, MOM!_



That's so sweet of you!  My mom and I often fight about what's good for her!  She *hates* the cost of vacations, but I love to see her up and about.


----------



## Mad4Mickey

StephyDee said:


> Hearing everyone talk about how lovely SSR is is making me so excited. My mom's up in her years (won't say her exact age lol), and she's into the simple. pretty, and relaxing looks of resorts. For example, POP wouldn't really be her cup of tea, even though it's nostalgic of things from her time, and POFQ (the resort we stayed in last year) was awesome for her. She loved the look of the place, just the natural beauty.
> 
> Now, we are only able to afford SSR because of the discount pin we had, and it was a VERY decent price for a Deluxe Villa resort. My mom is wary about going here, because it isn't POFQ!  I keep telling her that it looks like an amazing resort, but she isn't 100% because she hasn't been there before. I can understand where she's coming from, but I just wanna scream to her "YOU'LL LIKE IT DON'T WORRY!!!!!"
> 
> ANYWAYS, rant aside, I am just so excited that people are saying how much they love it there. It's really getting me excited, since we only have 3 weeks and 1 day to go!


  I used to only stay at WL or at The Dixie Landings but we got an upgrade to SSR once and we took it . After the 1st night my Dh knew he wanted to buy DVC LOL 
That is how they hooked us I tell ya. It was an upgrade I tell ya , Thats my story and I am sticken to it


----------



## Princess&CowboyMommy

mamaprincess said:


> OKW and SSR are definately not interchangeable.  They are really different from one another.  I think those that really love one or the other wouldn't be happy at the other one.  I know I wouldn't and being that close to SSR but not staying there for me would just aggravate me.  Good thing you will be going back soon.



My husband loves both OKW and SSR almost equally, but for mostly (but not completely) different reasons.  I like, but not "love," them both...

but anyhoo - according to my hubby's preferences - it's possible to love both...even though they are different

he's a really easy going guy though and likes pretty much everything in life, so maybe that helps with his view??


----------



## kikiq

KLEONARD said:


> We had record heat on our May 2-7 trip last week. It was nice being next to CP pool in room 2421.



That's when we were there...well, at OKW.  I told my DH that with the heat, he could pretend it was our trip to SSR in August.  Thought that a May trip to F/G would have cooler weather...HA!  Doomed to have hot humid weather whenever my DH goes to WDW.


----------



## amykay9377

I'm not an SSR Owner (YET!), but I have to say that I love SSR as well (we fell in love with it when we were upgraded for Free Dining last year)!

We were in Daytona for a wedding on Saturday and as a Mother's Day treat, we came to Orlando and went to DTD.  Seeing SSR across the water made me homesick!  

To get more Disney love, my hubby suggested that we travel all around property, so this is what we did:

DTD - bus to Grand Floridian (We also saw Pleasure Island, Typhoon Lagoon and Wilderness Lodge while on the bus).

GF - Mono full circle to Magic Kingdom 

MK - Bus to SSR

SSR - Ferry to DTD.

It was great to just walk through the resort and see it again!  I can't wait to stay again!


----------



## mamaprincess

I miss my home so much.  Our December trip seems like it is taking forever to get here.  I made our reservations at the 11mos window for a THV.  Our 6mos dining window is coming up soon, maybe that will help ease the pain.

I can't wait to take the ferry from SSR to DTD for dining and shopping.  So much magic!  CS at DTD is so much better than anywhere else, we'll likely make this trip everyday.  Earl of Sandwich, Wolfgang Puck Cafe, Cooke's of Dublin, yum!  I can't wait to check in at the Carriage house and run to the gift shop with my DD's.  I hope it will be warm enough for swimming at HRS at least one day.  We are all super geeked about staying at the THV's for the first time. 

DH and I realized as drivers, that we love the convenience of SSR's location.  We felt like we had to drive half way across the world when we needed emergency items during our stay at BLT last year.  We just tend to go off property quite a bit to purchase things we need in emergency and to grocery shop and BLT's location wasn't cutting it.  It was neat to be in the MK resort area, but we actually found that we prefer SSR's location.


----------



## Coach81

Only 8 more days until we are in the THV with my Brother and his family!!!  It is going to be fantastic!!!


----------



## mamaprincess

I just checked my messages and the mods asked me to start a new SSR Lovers thread because this thread is nearly 3,700 posts long.  It has been awesome hanging out with you guys!  Please come join me in SSR Lovers and Owners part 2.


----------



## AirGoofy

The new thread is at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2466719


----------



## Brigittep

Hello Everyone

I am a new owner and just made my first ressie the other day for October.  When I asked the MS what part of SSR would be ideal for a family of seven, she suggested the Springs, but after reading all of the posts should I call back and ask for the Grandstand? What I am totally concerned about is waiting for the bus and having standing room only to the parks. I have a mother with bads knees and would hate for her to stand being the last stop. Oh, by the way, I'm loving all of the pictures.

Thanks
Brigitte


----------



## AirGoofy

Brigittep said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am a new owner and just made my first ressie the other day for October.  When I asked the MS what part of SSR would be ideal for a family of seven, she suggested the Springs, but after reading all of the posts should I call back and ask for the Grandstand? What I am totally concerned about is waiting for the bus and having standing room only to the parks. I have a mother with bads knees and would hate for her to stand being the last stop. Oh, by the way, I'm loving all of the pictures.
> 
> Thanks
> Brigitte



Be sure to go to the new thread - the link is on the post before this.  Not sure many post on this thread anymore as it close to capacity.  To answer your question, not sure when you are going, but we never had a problem with the buses being packed to capacity at SSR from leaving or returning from the parks.  The Springs are closest to the restaurants and main pool.  Grandstand is the 1st bus stop, but if you get a building closest to the bus stop, it is a long walk to the main area at the Springs.


----------



## Brigittep

Thanks . I will do that now. We are going at the end of October.


----------



## lilosurf11

I just found this thread - very cool! 
I love staying at SSR!! It's so big and open and feels like home. My family and I always stay in the deluxe villa. I love having the kitchen because I love to cook and it's nice to be able to make your own food when you don't feel like cooking. 

I love the design of the rooms and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the decor. The pictures, the furniture and eveything in between is awesome. 

Anywho, I believe we are going back for spring break next year to have a mini family reuinion with my brother and his family. SSR will def. be a good choice!!


----------



## pnyltwk

SSR Lovers and Owners Part 2 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2466719


----------



## Innovention

I like SSR. We were there in March of 2008, I think and it was very quiet. The pools were not too busy. It is also a few minutes away from Downtown Disney which we like for the restaurants, the circus and the treats.

I don't need to be close the Magic Kindom or watching animals at night and with the tree houses now available, I think SSR is going to become more popular.

Eric


----------



## Chuck S

This discussion thread is continued here:
Part 2 

Threads that get too long can cause operational problems with the board system.

Thanks.


----------

